# Roe overturned



## M14 Shooter

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
		


Detauils to follow


----------



## Chuz Life

Beat me to it!

Good job!


----------



## M14 Shooter




----------



## woodwork201

YES!   So baby-killers, bring your night of rage.  Unfortunately,  I doubt it will come directly to me but I wouldn't mind at all responding to violent attack from a bunch of baby murderers.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Fuck yea!  Way too late.

Now it will be up to the states…..AS IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


My advice. Next time swallow ladies


----------



## DigitalDrifter

There it is. You had to figure it would come out on a Friday.


----------



## Ralph Norton

woodwork201 said:


> YES!   So baby-killers, bring your night of rage.  Unfortunately,  I doubt it will come directly to me but I wouldn't mind at all responding to violent attack from a bunch of baby murderers.


Unfortunately they will. 
Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Get ready folks!


----------



## miketx

OMG! The looting! The burning! The killing! Stay tuned for more democrats!


----------



## martybegan

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.



The sad thing is most of the violence, if it occurs, will be in Blue States where Abortion rights are being protected above and beyond even fence sitters consider reasonable.


----------



## Papageorgio

I never thought Roe v Wade would ever be overturned, incredible. *Mod Edit Deletion: There will be no advocacy of violence or rioting on the board today.*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Thank you President Trump


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Black Baby Lives Matter.


----------



## Rambunctious

Another Trump promise kept.....
MAGA!!!!!!


----------



## Delldude

Someone said the last line of the ruling said 'have a nice weekend'.


----------



## Papageorgio

It looks like the Democrats are still waiting to post on here until they are given their direction on what to think and say.


----------



## rightwinger

Wimpy decision by the court

If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


----------



## SassyIrishLass

One of the tenets of leftism took one to the nuts


----------



## Rambunctious

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


It belongs in the states not at the federal level...


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Just announced. Prepare for liberal madness, death, riots, and destruction. 















						Supreme Court Overturns Roe v. Wade: Live Updates
					

Full coverage of the Supreme Court decision to eliminate the constitutional right to an abortion, overruling the 1973 Roe v. Wade decision and leaving the question of abortion’s legality to the states.




					www.wsj.com
				












						Supreme Court overturns constitutional right to abortion - SCOTUSblog
					

This article was updated on June 24 at 3:11 p.m. The Supreme Court on Friday eliminated the constitutional right to obtain an abortion, casting aside 49 years of precedent that began with Roe v. Wade. The decision by Justice Samuel Alito will set off a seismic shift in reproductive rights across t




					www.scotusblog.com


----------



## bodecea

Hang on Sloopy said:


> My advice. Next time swallow ladies


Typical Republican White-wing INCEL response.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## miketx

DigitalDrifter said:


> Black Baby Lives Matter.


Not to blacks or democrats.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

DigitalDrifter said:


> There it is. You had to figure it would come out on a Friday.


It's almost like they are planning for riots.


----------



## Delldude

Papageorgio said:


> It looks like the Democrats are still waiting to post on here until they are given their direction on what to think and say.


Probably in seizures all across the fruited plane.


----------



## basquebromance

He doesn't control the majority now, but Chief Justice Roberts' concurring opinion is striking: "... a simple yet fundamental principle of judicial restraint: If it is not
necessary to decide more to dispose of a case, then it is necessary not to decide more."


----------



## miketx

SassyIrishLass said:


> One of the tenets of leftism took one to the nuts


Whatchu takin bout? Dem scum ain't got no nuts!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

I might have to tune into MSNBC to watch the meltdown


----------



## basquebromance

dissent:


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense



Actually it makes perfect Constitutional sense, if you actually understand the Constitution as written.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

miketx said:


> Whatchu takin bout? Dem scum ain't got no nuts!



Some of their "women" do


----------



## mudwhistle

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Batton down the hatches, people.


George Soros has certainly issued the orders by now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

_"It is time to heed the Constitution and return the issue of abortion to the people's elected representatives," Justice Samuel Alito delivered in the opinion for the court_


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## White 6

So, not illegal, but no carve out in the Constitution protecting it.  Looks like states will decide whether to allow or not.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Hugo Furst

Tim to drag the protest costume out of the attic.


----------



## Delldude

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


If you understand the 10th amendment it makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Golfing Gator

I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.

I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## basquebromance

I hope people finally get that VOTING MATTERS! 

A corrupt, racist, money AND power hungry imp got to put THREE Supreme Court justices on the bench. 

Those three said they would protect precedent KNOWING their goal was to overturn every right they deemed inappropriate.

This all happened because not enough people care enough to vote. And not enough people who DO vote choose leaders that care about everyone — not just the people who think, love and look like them.

This is bad.
This is VERY bad.


----------



## Hugo Furst

martybegan said:


> Actually it makes perfect Constitutional sense, if you actually understand the Constitution as written.


he doesn't


----------



## Delldude

miketx said:


> Not to blacks or democrats.


Just think of all those future tax payers the democrats help flush down the toilet.


----------



## skews13

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.



You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.

See you down the road fruitcake.


----------



## iceberg

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


We are to the point where people will start shooting back. 

It's gonna get real ugly from here.


----------



## Delldude

5-4

Bet Robert's sided with the three stooges.


----------



## iceberg

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


Letting a government determine morality makes no sense. 

Then again, you never have either.


----------



## basquebromance

Reminder: according to polls, 65%-70% of Americans opposed to overturning of the Roe v. Wade by SCOTUS, including 30% of Republicans.

Vote!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Typical Republican White-wing INCEL response.


This has something to do with race, does it?

Your mind doesn't really work the way a mind is designed to work, now does it?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

DigitalDrifter said:


> Get ready folks!


I live in a tiny podunk Midwest farm town, clean, safe and quiet.  If anyone sees a suspicious person in our town, there is a post from the sheriff's office in our local Facebook page.

And we're all armed.

Bring on the rage, leftist baby-killing ghouls.  Burn those blue shitholes down.


----------



## ColonelAngus

The Constitution does not give anyone the RIGHT to an abortion.

You blue staters will be able to murder a baby on the delivery table.

Dont forget, cult….you hate red state people.  So do not feign concern about women in Alabama.  Fuck you.


----------



## miketx

SassyIrishLass said:


> Some of their "women" do


----------



## Osiris-ODS

White 6 said:


> So, not illegal, but no carve out in the Constitution protecting it.  Looks like states will decide whether to allow or not.


We knew this weeks ago


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.



CNN stated it's a religious right wing conspiracy.

This is great!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.





Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.



I'm bothered that it took 50 years to overturn that atrocity.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rambunctious

What's right is right.... a wrong was fixed today....


----------



## Delldude

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.


First confirmed forum wiggout.


----------



## Failzero

PTL ( says this practitioner of Judaism )


----------



## ColonelAngus

Papageorgio said:


> It looks like the Democrats are still waiting to post on here until they are given their direction on what to think and say.



Its amazing, isnt it?

The cult parrots Dem talking points.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.



You mad?


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


I agree. It seems to me this was "resolved" as best it could be by compromises all around. 

But that is the nature of our system. Elect new people to change things. Those people make appointments to cater to their mindset. 

Over time, enough shifts and simply proves nothing is ever really accomplished.


----------



## Golfing Gator

iceberg said:


> Letting a government determine morality makes no sense.
> 
> Then again, you never have either.



Yet it does it all the time


----------



## jknowgood

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.


Awe internet tough boy. While the groomers were concentrating producing more trannies. Your signature roe-v-wade got swept out from underneath you. I love it!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## ColonelAngus

SassyIrishLass said:


> One of the tenets of leftism took one to the nuts


----------



## 22lcidw

White 6 said:


> So, not illegal, but no carve out in the Constitution protecting it.  Looks like states will decide whether to allow or not.


However, we may enter insurrectionist territory. Hopefully not for something that may calm a contentious issue.


----------



## skews13

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow



No details necessary. The American Taliban has decided who the rapists and incestuous uncles and fathers can choose to groom for their children.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

basquebromance said:


>


Amen, Senator Thune.  Proud to be a South Dakotan.


----------



## Rambunctious

Its interesting... watching the people outside of the court shows that the pretty women are all on the pro life side...


----------



## ColonelAngus

RUTH BADER GINSBURG said herself that ROE V WADE was bad law.

BLAST HER, CULTISTS!  YOU FUCKING FRAUDS.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rambunctious

skews13 said:


> No details necessary. The American Taliban has decided who the rapists and incestuous uncles and fathers can choose to groom for their children.


----------



## Billy_Bob

basquebromance said:


> dissent:


Emotions... lacking of facts...  no surprise


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Hugo Furst said:


> Tim to drag the protest costume out of the attic.
> 
> View attachment 661703


And the ****s take to the street, once again.


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.



It's 50 years of wrong precedent.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

The Court is saying Roe should never have been a Constitutional right from the start. 
I agree with that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ColonelAngus said:


>



They're a tad upset. This is delicious


----------



## basquebromance

Gun safety and abortion rights in one week — this country is changing fast.


----------



## White 6

22lcidw said:


> However, we may enter insurrectionist territory. Hopefully not for something that may calm a contentious issue.


Really?  What form would that take?  There will be no insurrection, weeping wailing and gnashing of teeth, yes, insurrection no.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Golfing Gator

How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


>



She seems upset


----------



## Papageorgio

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.


Having a bad day?


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


> I hope people finally get that VOTING MATTERS!
> 
> A corrupt, racist, money AND power hungry imp got to put THREE Supreme Court justices on the bench.
> 
> Those three said they would protect precedent KNOWING their goal was to overturn every right they deemed inappropriate.
> 
> This all happened because not enough people care enough to vote. And not enough people who DO vote choose leaders that care about everyone — not just the people who think, love and look like them.
> 
> This is bad.
> This is VERY bad.


You are confused Moon Bat.

It is not a bad thing that the Court decided that killing a child for birth control is not protected under the Constitution.

It is a good thing.


----------



## Chuz Life

M14 Shooter said:


> View attachment 661693


Mucho Congrats to all my anti-abortion and prolife friends! But this court (IMHO) has pulled up short. They did not sufficiently address the matter of Personhood; So our efforts will have to be focused and intensified on that front.


----------



## Rambunctious

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


50 years of wrong precedent was doomed from the start... it took a brave man named Donald Trump to fix that wrong....


----------



## shockedcanadian

I find all of this odd just a few months before the midterms.  This is a great way to energize the Dem base and try to have them deny the GOP tidal wave that is sure to occur.

This decision FINALLY shifted CNN from 1/6 and now Biden is going to "address the nation".

All of this is peculiar timing, this would be more wisely done after a GOP W.H victory not now.

It doesn't even matter what this decision means, it ensures the MSM and others will paint it a prticular way.  As they said on CNN *"people will go to the polls on this decision".*


----------



## Delldude

DigitalDrifter said:


> The Court is saying Roe should never have been a Constitutional right from the start.
> I agree with that.


That is why they made the 10th amendment.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## marvin martian

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


----------



## ColonelAngus

basquebromance said:


>



That old Constitution is a motherfucker. 

These blue state cultists are dumb as shit.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

shockedcanadian said:


> I find all of this odd just a few months before the midterms.  This is a great way to energize the Dem base and try to have them deny the GOP tidal wave that is sure to occur.
> 
> This decision FINALLY shifted CNN from 1/6 and now Biden is going to "address the nation".
> 
> All of this is peculiar timing, this would be more wisely done after a GOP W.H victory not now.
> 
> It doesn't even matter what this decision means, it ensures the MSM and others will paint it a prticular way.  As they said on CNN *"people will go to the polls on this decision".*



It's not going to save the demoquacks


----------



## BlackSand

basquebromance said:


> dissent:


.

*Thanks for the Dissenting Opinion ...*

They should be careful when they are a Supreme Court Justices and try to avoid all the caterwauling and hyperbole.
It might have served them better if they had attempted to find some Constitutional or legal grounds for their dissent.

It's what happens when Justices think they are politicians ...  

.​


----------



## Rambunctious

shockedcanadian said:


> I find all of this odd just a few months before the midterms.  This is a great way to energize the Dem base and try to have them deny the GOP tidal wave that is sure to occur.
> 
> This decision FINALLY shifted CNN from 1/6 and now Biden is going to "address the nation".
> 
> All of this is peculiar timing, this would be more wisely done after a GOP W.H victory not now.


The pro choice crowd are not all in favor of late term abortion or roe v wade.... its not the winner it was just a few years ago....
Its the $purse$ first....


----------



## Golfing Gator

shockedcanadian said:


> I find all of this odd just a few months before the midterms.  This is a great way to energize the Dem base and try to have them deny the GOP tidal wave that is sure to occur.
> 
> This decision FINALLY shifted CNN from 1/6 and now Biden is going to "address the nation".
> 
> All of this is peculiar timing, this would be more wisely done after a GOP W.H victory not now.
> 
> It doesn't even matter what this decision means, it ensures the MSM and others will paint it a prticular way.  As they said on CNN *"people will go to the polls on this decision".*



This will be the thing to watch, will this impact the mid-terms.


----------



## Ralph Norton

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


The decision has nothing to do with morality.
Why are you pretending not to know that?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

basquebromance said:


>



Who is 'Jessica'?


----------



## skews13

Rambunctious said:


> View attachment 661707



Just remember. The Constitution means what the court says it does. And what any perspective justices say at their conformation hearing means nothing.

File that away in the back of your head skippy. You’ll be needing a new gif later on down the road.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Golfing Gator said:


> This will be the thing to watch, will this impact the mid-terms.



Oh, I think that is the objective, to divide the GOP at a time when Biden has the worst approval numbers in history after receiving the most votes in 250 years.  

Notice they make this decision on a Friday?  Right on time for some heavy weekend protecting perhaps?

The Establishment, even many from withing the GOP WANT this to occur, they don't WANT more power, they know this will rally the the side.  Abortions and planned parenthood is big money.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rambunctious said:


> The pro choice crowd are not all in favor of late term abortion or roe v wade.... its not the winner it was just a few years ago....
> Its the purse first....



But they are against people being arrested for murder for abortion which is the next step for many states.


----------



## ColonelAngus

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.



Ruth Bader Ginsburg said it was bad law.  You hate her guts with the heat of a thousand suns?


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


It’s the lefts own fault for ignoring the “ safe and rare stance” and basically turning it into abortion on demand. You have yourselves to thank for turning fanatical.


----------



## Delldude

Billy_Bob said:


> Emotions... lacking of facts...  no surprise


Dude, surf's up.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

It's time to stop buying from Amazon.  They have pledged that any money they get from you could now be spent sending their employees out of state for abortions.  You can now assume that if you buy from Amazon, you are responsible for killing babies.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

DigitalDrifter said:


> Who is 'Jessica'?



Who cares?


----------



## Flash

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.


 You triggered now Moon Bat?

Let the hate consume you.

Now you know how we Americans felt when the Court did not overturn that filthy destructive Obamacare and said that queers could get married.  Terrible decisions.

You did everything you could to get rid of Trump but he is still kicking your Moon Bat asses.

LOL!!!!


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> Not to blacks or democrats.


Name the women forced to get an abortion.


----------



## basquebromance

don't condone this tweet. the left are already going violent


----------



## bodecea

TheGreatSatan said:


> It's almost like they are planning for riots.


That's more a trump thug thing.


----------



## Rambunctious

skews13 said:


> Just remember. *The Constitution means what the court says it does*. And what any perspective justices say at their conformation hearing means nothing.
> 
> File that away in the back of your head skippy. You’ll be needing a new gif later on down the road.


Not always.... the constitution won today not the court....


----------



## Ralph Norton

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.


Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Golfing Gator

basquebromance said:


>



So, will Texas now make abortion murder and arrest the mother and the doctors?


----------



## mudwhistle

Everyone....go out and slap a Democrat.


----------



## Rambunctious

bodecea said:


> That's more a trump thug thing.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

BlueGin said:


> It’s the lefts own fault for ignoring the “ safe and rare stance” and basically turning it into abortion on demand. You have yourselves to thank for turning fanatical.


As early as 1981 -- in my own personal experience as an employee in an office where abortions were performed -- women were already starting to use abortion as birth control.  I can only imagine that it has gotten far more prevalent since then.


----------



## Lisa558

I’m so relieved that the SCOTUS did not yield to the leftist terrorists, including Schumer, threatening violence.

Plus, this is what the majority of Americans wanted, once you drill down and explain to them what it means. Fully 56% wanted to either overturn Roe or limit abortion to 15 weeks, which would require the overturn of Roe.

The sanctimonious liberals insisting that this is not want Americans wanted are wrong.









						Poll: Americans Continue to Misunderstand Roe | National Review
					

A majority supports Roe while also supporting abortion restrictions that are impossible under the ruling.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Blues Man

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's time to stop buying from Amazon.  They have pledged that any money they get from you could now be spent sending their employees out of state for abortions.  You can now assume that if you buy from Amazon, you are responsible for killing babies.


You can now assume that if you think women should be able to freely travel while pregnant to states where abortion is still legal that you support baby killers


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Rambunctious

Golfing Gator said:


> But they are against people being arrested for murder for abortion which is the next step for many states.


HAHAHAHA Bullshit moron....


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> I might have to tune into MSNBC to watch the meltdown


Not surprised you support a decision based on the reasoning of two 18th century witchhunters.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

The only downside to this is it will cause an explosion in black and Mexican minority birth rates putting White people of European heritage's population majority in jeopardy.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Ralph Norton

miketx said:


> View attachment 661705


Oh my God, my eyes!!! MY EYES!!!


----------



## marvin martian

shockedcanadian said:


> I find all of this odd just a few months before the midterms.  This is a great way to energize the Dem base and try to have them deny the GOP tidal wave that is sure to occur.
> 
> This decision FINALLY shifted CNN from 1/6 and now Biden is going to "address the nation".
> 
> All of this is peculiar timing, this would be more wisely done after a GOP W.H victory not now.
> 
> It doesn't even matter what this decision means, it ensures the MSM and others will paint it a prticular way.  As they said on CNN *"people will go to the polls on this decision".*



Maybe, but the fascist left is pushing hard to pack the Supreme Court, or abolish it altogether. In light of the terrorist threats against justices coming from Chuck Schumer and others, the time to act was now.


----------



## MarathonMike

ColonelAngus said:


> Fuck yea!  Way too late.
> 
> Now it will be up to the states…..AS IT SHOULD BE.


Here comes the "mostly peaceful" protests from the Left. Lets hope no SC justices or their family members are killed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bodecea said:


> Not surprised you support a decision based on the reasoning of two 18th century witchhunters.



Oh gfy


----------



## Rambunctious

bodecea said:


> Not surprised you support a decision based on the reasoning of two 18th century witchhunters.


Progressives are the new knuckle draggers.... wake up....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

SassyIrishLass said:


> She seems upset


Wouldn't you be if you actually had to inconvenience yourself to the point of getting on a bus and traveling to a different state to procure your post-conception birth control?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TheParser

Why, oh why, would Mississippi (of all states!) oppose abortion on demand?!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Wouldn't you be if you actually had to inconvenience yourself to the point of getting on a bus and traveling to a different state to procure your post-conception birth control?



The stupid bitch can protect herself and demand her partner does as well


----------



## basquebromance

Mike Pence calls for a movement to ban abortion in every state:

”Having been given this second chance for Life, we must not rest and must not relent until the sanctity of life is restored to the center of American law in every state in the land.”


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


>



Ears, just shut up


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rambunctious said:


> HAHAHAHA Bullshit moron....



Why wouldn't they?  Is that not what the right has been calling them all this time?   

Plus...









						Oklahoma governor signs a bill to criminalize most abortions
					

The bill would make performing an abortion a felony except in a medical emergency. It's the latest state to restrict abortions, as a Supreme Court decision that could upend Roe v. Wade is awaited.




					www.npr.org


----------



## White 6

MAGA Macho Man said:


> The only downside to this is it will cause an explosion in black and Mexican minority birth rates putting White people of European heritage's population majority in jeopardy.


You could be right or wrong.  You got abortion stats to support that, or is it opinion, based on racial instincts or prejudice?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## shockedcanadian

marvin martian said:


> Maybe, but the fascist left is pushing hard to pack the Supreme Court, or abolish it altogether. In light of the terrorist threats against justices coming from Chuck Schumer and others, the time to act was now.



This is the most divisive, constantly referred court case in history, so why do it now before a Mid Term in which the GOP had the Dems flat and without ANY motivation?

This is a decision, if it is made at all; that should occur in 2024 after the GOP wins the W.H back, not today.  I don't know enough about the issue, but, I hope some well spoken GOP come out and explain it to the world so that MSM doesn't present it as they want.  *All the headlines read are "abortions now not legal in America"  from CBC to BBC.*

The timing is really odd and probably will be followed by some controversial decisions by someone, somewhere that will now fly under the radar, while also ensuring a treasure chest of money for the Dems and division among the GOP, which is what some desire.

*Right on cue, Pelosi immediately right now on CNN: "the right to choose is now on the ballot in November", also talking about the "right who packed the courts".*

As I told you all, I know the U.S better than I thought.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


>



Aww Billy can't get an abortion


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## 2aguy

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow




This was the primary reason I voted for Trump....I supported Cruz in the primary, had massive doubts about New Yorker Trump......but he has shown himself to be the most consequential President in our lifetime.....the MAGA King........

I told posters and people I would talk to that we did not want hilary "the vile," to put Justices on the court.......and I was right.....this week would have been different had Trump lost in 2016..........

Trump........the defender of the Constitution of the United States......protector of the unborn, bringer of peace around the world.....making America Great Again.....

His time in office was short, but it was "HUGE....."

Thank you President Trump........this wouldn't have been possible without your leadership, your fight, and your willingness to take the attacks by vile leftists under the control of obama and hilary....

And to the pro-baby killing supporters.....

All this does is show us "What Democracy Looks Like."  Now you will have to fight in each state to keep your ability to kill babies in the womb..........each state will now get to decide...that is all that happens.....

So if you want to kill babies....you will need to win elections.......I know, elections don't work for you...so you cheat and steal....

But that is why in the end...when you lose all pretense of civil behavior and you burn, loot and murder Americans in our cities....after your democrat party leaders order the police to do nothing...........that is why we have the 2nd Amendment....to protect us from you and your evil, vile hate....


----------



## SweetSue92

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense



It's called the 10th Amendment


----------



## Delldude

Suddenly, the J6 committee hearing becomes meaningless.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


Glad you got your marching orders, a little late however it is nice to see your party is still telling you what to think.


----------



## basquebromance

Sen Warren (Pocahontas) statement, followed by Sen Tim Kaine


----------



## TemplarKormac

Curious, why are Democrats painting this like women lost their abortion rights if what White 6 says is true?


----------



## Missourian

Can you believe it!



Never thought I'd see this day.



Thank you Joe Biden for the Biden Rule that allowed Mitch McConnell to block Obama's Supreme Court nominee and keep Garland off the Court.



Thank you Barack Obama and Democrats for being so weak you couldn't stop it.



Thank you Democrats for nominating the worst candidate in the known universe, Hillary Clinton,  whose defeat cemented this victory over murder.



Thank you Harry Reid for Nuking the filibuster on judicial nominees.  Your shortsightedness made this all possible.



Thank you Mitch McConnell for the having the backbone and the intestinal fortitude to block a terrible Supreme Court nominee AND give us Conservative Court that not even John Roberts can fowl up.



Thank you President Donald Trump.



None of this would have been possible without your victory in 2016.  No one will ever forget that you crafted the Court that overturned Roe.



And Thank you Republicans.  When we actual fight...we win!



It's a Glorious Day!


----------



## skews13

Papageorgio said:


> Having a bad day?



I’m just fine fruitcake. A lot of women who will be dead because of this decision soon aren’t having a good one though.

This some kind of a game to you fruitcake?


----------



## dblack

SweetSue92 said:


> It's called the 10th Amendment


Sovereignty over your own body is a fundamental right. See: the 9th Amendment


----------



## SweetSue92

Nancy Pelosi does not know what "Constitutional" means. She does not know the difference between a SC ruling and a Constitutional amendment.

She is our Speaker of the House


----------



## dblack

Missourian said:


> Can you believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd see this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Joe Biden for the Biden Rule that allowed Mitch McConnell to block Obama's Supreme Court nominee and keep Garland off the Court.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Barack Obama and Democrats for being so weak you couldn't stop him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Democrats for nominating the worst candidate in the known universe, Hillary Clinton,  whose defeat cemented this victory over murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Harry Reid for Nuking the filibuster on judicial nominees.  Your shortsightedness made this all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mitch McConnell for the having the backbone and the intestinal fortitude to block a terrible Supreme Court nominee AND give us Conservative Court that not even John Roberts can fowl up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> None of this would have been possible without your victory in 2016.  No one will ever forget that you crafted the Court that overturned Roe.
> 
> 
> 
> And Thank you Republicans.  When we actual fight...we win!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Glorious Day!


Plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Golfing Gator said:


> But they are against people being arrested for murder for abortion which is the next step for many states.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww............... Poor babies might have to move if they can't learn not to create unwanted babies.  I know it's beyond the intellect of most leftists, but there it is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dblack said:


> Sovereignty over your own body is a fundamental right. See: the 9th Amendment



SCOTUS ruled otherwise


----------



## skews13

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's time to stop buying from Amazon.  They have pledged that any money they get from you could now be spent sending their employees out of state for abortions.  You can now assume that if you buy from Amazon, you are responsible for killing babies.



Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## bendog

A link to the actual opinions






						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org


----------



## dblack

SassyIrishLass said:


> SCOTUS ruled otherwise


Yep. They've been fucking up right and left lately.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> Yet it does it all the time


never said they didn't, just that it makes no sense. you must accept XYZ group because "social" - "politics" - this crap has been driving division since we've had 2 cavemen fighting for control.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Not surprised you support a decision based on the reasoning of two 18th century witchhunters.


You are confused about the ruling.

Let me educate you.

Abortion has NOT been made illegal.

The Court simply said that the Constitution does not provide a right for a woman to get an abortion.  It said that the RvW decision that said it was protected was seriously flawed as we all know it was bad law.  Should have been overturned a long time ago.

Now it is up to the States to determine if abortion is legal or not.  The Commie states will continue to allow it and the American states will stop letting women use the murder of their children for a method of birth control.

Some states will take a middle ground allowing abortion under certain circumstances.

Now we will have common sense abortions instead of the bat shit crazy abortion on demand for the sake of convenience.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dblack said:


> Yep. They've been fucking up right and left lately.



Or getting it all constitutional like


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TNHarley

White 6 said:


> You could be right or wrong.  You got abortion stats to support that, or is it opinion, based on racial instincts or prejudice?











						Abortion rates by race and ethnicity
					






					www.guttmacher.org


----------



## Billy_Bob

basquebromance said:


> don't condone this tweet. the left are already going violent


Good thing SCOTUS asserted our right to protect our lives and property...   I hope that gives these idiots pause before they do stupid things.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

skews13 said:


> Let us know how that works out for you.


I quit using Amazon as soon as they announced their stance.  No big deal.  Local merchants like me and I get out of the house more often.


----------



## basquebromance

Codify Roe in federal law. Confirm more pro choice Justices. Win legislatures in unexpected places. Fight fight fight.


----------



## shockedcanadian

SweetSue92 said:


> Nancy Pelosi does not know what "Constitutional" means. She does not know the difference between a SC ruling and a Constitutional amendment.
> 
> She is our Speaker of the House



She is a 24/7 politician, this is to be expected.


----------



## Delldude

shockedcanadian said:


> This is the most divisive, constantly referred court case in history, so why do it now before a Mid Term in which the GOP had the Dems flat and without ANY motivation?
> 
> This is a decision, if it is made at all; that should occur in 2024 after the GOP wins the W.H back, not today.  I don't know enough about the issue, but, I hope some well spoken GOP come out and explain it to the world so that MSM doesn't present it as they want.  *All the headlines read are "abortions now not legal in America"  from CBC to BBC.*
> 
> The timing is really odd and probably will be followed by some controversial decisions by someone, somewhere that will now fly under the radar, while also ensuring a treasure chest of money for the Dems and division among the GOP, which is what some desire.
> 
> *Right on cue, Pelosi immediately right now on CNN: "the right to choose is now on the ballot in November", also talking about the "right who packed the courts".*
> 
> As I told you all, I know the U.S better than I thought.


Notice you just have shown the media lies through their headlines.

The people who support abortion will still vote dem.

I think the other more pertinent issues facing Americans will still take precedent.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Flash said:


> states will stop letting women use the murder of their children for a method of birth control.



Will these states have the will to make it murder and charge the mother and the doctors involved?


----------



## Mac-7

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


Roe v Wade was an example of activist judges legislating from the bench by judicial fiat

It never had popular support


----------



## Delldude

basquebromance said:


> Codify Roe in federal law. Confirm more pro choice Justices. Win legislatures in unexpected places. Fight fight fight.


I think it would still be unconstitutional.


----------



## dblack

SassyIrishLass said:


> Or getting it all constitutional like


The Constitution doesn't authorize the federal government to socialize health care. Nor does it grant the state jurisdiction over our internal organs. They dropped the ball on both issues.


----------



## Flash




----------



## shockedcanadian

Flash said:


> You are confused about the ruling.
> 
> Let me educate you.
> 
> Abortion has NOT been made illegal.
> 
> The Court simply said that the Constitution does not provide a right for a woman to get an abortion.  It said that the RvW decision that said it was protected was seriously flawed as we all know it was bad law.  Should have been overturned a long time ago.
> 
> Now it is up to the States to determine if abortion is legal or not.  The Commie states will continue to allow it and the American states will stop letting women use the murder of their children for a method of birth control.
> 
> Some states will take a middle ground allowing abortion under certain circumstances.
> 
> Now we will have common sense abortions instead of the bat shit crazy abortion on demand for the sake of convenience.



Yes, but see hw the MSM and the America Last Canada and British media present it, go to CBC and BBC websites, watch their coverage.

This is how they confuse and manipulate, this is why the GOP HAVE TO be loud ad explain what this decision actually means, not how the Dems are SAYING it means.


----------



## Ralph Norton

dblack said:


> Yep. They've been fucking up right and left lately.


Tissue?


----------



## ColonelAngus

The ROE V WADE initial ruling was not Constitutional, you dumb fuck cultists.

Abortion will be legal in blue states.  Why is that so tough to grasp?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Golfing Gator said:


> How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.



"Same logic"? Explain please.


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


<clears throat>


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dblack said:


> The Constitution doesn't authorize the federal government to socialize health care. Nor does it grant the state jurisdiction over our internal organs. They dropped the ball on both issues.



Don't really care now stop disturbing my happy dance


----------



## SweetSue92

dblack said:


> Sovereignty over your own body is a fundamental right. See: the 9th Amendment



It's not just your body, but also the baby's. As seen in laws we also have regarding death of fetus.


----------



## marvin martian

shockedcanadian said:


> This is the most divisive, constantly referred court case in history, so why do it now before a Mid Term in which the GOP had the Dems flat and without ANY motivation?
> 
> This is a decision, if it is made at all; that should occur in 2024 after the GOP wins the W.H back, not today.  I don't know enough about the issue, but, I hope some well spoken GOP come out and explain it to the world so that MSM doesn't present it as they want.  *All the headlines read are "abortions now not legal in America"  from CBC to BBC.*
> 
> The timing is really odd and probably will be followed by some controversial decisions by someone, somewhere that will now fly under the radar, while also ensuring a treasure chest of money for the Dems and division among the GOP, which is what some desire.
> 
> *Right on cue, Pelosi immediately right now on CNN: "the right to choose is now on the ballot in November", also talking about the "right who packed the courts".*
> 
> As I told you all, I know the U.S better than I thought.



It's not going to matter when people can't afford to feed their kids, put gas in their cars, or go on vacation, and they know it's Joe Biden's fault.


----------



## dblack

Ralph Norton said:


> Tissue?


Nah. No tears. But you fuckers better stay offa my lawn.


----------



## Flash

shockedcanadian said:


> Yes, but see hw the MSM and the America Last Canada and British media present it, go to CBC and BBC websites, watch their coverage.
> 
> This is how they confuse and manipulate, this is why the GOP HAVE TO be loud ad explain what this decision actually means, not how the Dems are SAYING it means.


The Liberal MSM will never be honest.  That ship sailed a long time ago.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> Notice you just have shown the media lies through their headlines.
> 
> The people who support abortion will still vote dem.
> 
> I think the other more pertinent issues facing Americans will still take precedent.



It is bigger than just abortion.  There are a number of rulings that the current court could use this same logic to get rid of.


----------



## skews13

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I quit using Amazon as soon as they announced their stance.  No big deal.  Local merchants like me and I get out of the house more often.



Amazon will be just fine. Also, the whole new business model you just created to help get abortion medication to women, that you will not be able to stop, and a new transportation hub that will take women to get abortions that you also cannot stop.

We’ll be seeing who’s mad real soon. See you down the road fruitcake.


----------



## Rambunctious

Golfing Gator said:


> Why wouldn't they?  Is that not what the right has been calling them all this time?
> 
> Plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma governor signs a bill to criminalize most abortions
> 
> 
> The bill would make performing an abortion a felony except in a medical emergency. It's the latest state to restrict abortions, as a Supreme Court decision that could upend Roe v. Wade is awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


Criminalize "most"... what do they mean by "most"?...stop falling for fake news...
Science has caught up to the pro choice argument... Now we can see babies in the womb and we can hear heartbeats... we can tell life from a cell.... we are not blind any longer... and we can see selfishness from lazy women too.... contraception is available and so is the day after pill... and so is abortion in every state... so calm down... late term rules for aborting a child is just common sense...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ColonelAngus said:


> The ruling was not Constitutional, you dumb fuck cultists.
> 
> Abortion will be legal in blue states.  Why is that so tough to grasp?


The standard double-digit IQ of leftists is why that's so hard to grasp.


----------



## dblack

SweetSue92 said:


> It's not just your body, but also the baby's. As seen in laws we also have regarding death of fetus.


It's none of your business what's in my body. You might imagine there's an entire family in there - it's still none of your fucking business. 

Do you really want the state in charge of procreation too? Is there anything you don't want government dictating?


----------



## SweetSue92

Golfing Gator said:


> How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.



It's in the ruling. They won't. They're only talking about abortion.


----------



## Delldude

skews13 said:


> I’m just fine fruitcake. A lot of women who will be dead because of this decision soon aren’t having a good one though.
> 
> This some kind of a game to you fruitcake?


So this decision now makes state legislators do what they were constitutionally charged with before R v W was created by SCOTUS. 

R v W is the result of states kicking the can down the road, so they did not have to make a decision on this.


----------



## Chuz Life

Delldude said:


> I think it would still be unconstitutional.


Yep.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Why didn't Dim lawmakers prepare for this years ago? Dimocrat voters need to ask themselves that.


----------



## White 6

TNHarley said:


> Abortion rates by race and ethnicity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guttmacher.org


Thanks.  Oh, and hey!  The sunglasses are a nice touch.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> This will be the thing to watch, will this impact the mid-terms.


Virtually no impact will be felt. You folks seem to forget in your rage, Biden is still fucking up the country as we speak.


----------



## BlindBoo

Haha ladies.  Back to the kitchen, it's time to give up the shoes, the State owns you baby, I mean your baby factory.

Where are my slippers?

Abort the Neo-GOP.  Just vote them out ladies.  Just vote them out.


----------



## dblack

Golfing Gator said:


> It is bigger than just abortion.  There are a number of rulings that the current court could use this same logic to get rid of.


Indeed. Republicans and Democrats - tag teaming in their never ending expansion of government power.


----------



## 22lcidw

White 6 said:


> Really?  What form would that take?  There will be no insurrection, weeping wailing and gnashing of teeth, yes, insurrection no.


Nancy is speaking now and pissed. About voting in November now. We are a patriarchal derived people being forced into a matriarchal one by radicals and globalists.  But the growing male impoverished are violent and live in anarchy.


----------



## SweetSue92

dblack said:


> It's none of your business what's in my body. You might imagine there's an entire family in there - it's still none of your fucking business.
> 
> Do you really want the state in charge of procreation too? Is there anything you don't want government dictating?



I don't want the state in charge of anything, and I don't care what you do with your body UNLESS there's another human life in there. Just don't kill an innocent human life. That is all.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Rogue AI said:


> Virtually no impact will be felt. You folks seem to forget in your rage, Biden is still fucking up the country as we speak.



Yeah it's the economy, stupid comes to mind


----------



## jknowgood

basquebromance said:


> Gun safety and abortion rights in one week — this country is changing fast.


Changing back to normal.


----------



## Lesh

White 6 said:


> So, not illegal, but no carve out in the Constitution protecting it.  Looks like states will decide whether to allow or not.


Like it was in the 50s

Welcome to Gilead


----------



## Golfing Gator

DigitalDrifter said:


> "Same logic"? Explain please.



This logic...."_The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision,_

The same can be said of marriage, thus both same sex marriage and interracial marriage could undone on a Fed level. 

The same thing can be said of birth control, thus the legality of birth control could be undone on a Fed level.


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> It is bigger than just abortion.  There are a number of rulings that the current court could use this same logic to get rid of.


From what was leaked, the decision specifically addresses this issue, only. It was highlighted in the leak.


----------



## Chuz Life

SassyIrishLass said:


> I might have to tune into MSNBC to watch the meltdown


Same. It's still heating up.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## shockedcanadian

Rogue AI said:


> Virtually no impact will be felt. You folks seem to forget in your rage, Biden is still fucking up the country as we speak.



Now Biden is going to speak up tonight in a speech.  Now CNN is talking about the effect on contraception, gay marriage, the whole nine.

*Now you can all forget about gas ad food prices, and even 1/6* which was supposed to be the end of the world.  Now CNN said it's a "legal, civil war!"


----------



## dblack

SweetSue92 said:


> I don't want the state in charge of anything, and I don't care what you do with your body UNLESS there's another human life in there. Just don't kill an innocent human life. That is all.


Maybe you want the government's nose up your crotch - I don't.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Chuz Life said:


> Yep.



Hey Congrats…this is obviously huge to you.


----------



## Lesh

This is why we need to NOT elect Republican Senators.

They fill the Supreme Court with Ultra Right Wing extremists


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> It's none of your business what's in my body. You might imagine there's an entire family in there - it's still none of your fucking business.
> 
> Do you really want the state in charge of procreation too? Is there anything you don't want government dictating?


Only morally deficient scumbags would try to justify the murder of a child as a method of birth control.  Despicable.

There are two bodies Moon Bat and one of them ain't yours  You are just a host.


----------



## Chuz Life

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Just announced. Prepare for liberal madness, death, riots, and destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Overturns Roe v. Wade: Live Updates
> 
> 
> Full coverage of the Supreme Court decision to eliminate the constitutional right to an abortion, overruling the 1973 Roe v. Wade decision and leaving the question of abortion’s legality to the states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court overturns constitutional right to abortion - SCOTUSblog
> 
> 
> This article was updated on June 24 at 3:11 p.m. The Supreme Court on Friday eliminated the constitutional right to obtain an abortion, casting aside 49 years of precedent that began with Roe v. Wade. The decision by Justice Samuel Alito will set off a seismic shift in reproductive rights across t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scotusblog.com


Thanks so much for using that GIF.


----------



## Delldude

Price is Right is back on now.....LOL


----------



## Golfing Gator

SweetSue92 said:


> It's in the ruling. They won't. They're only talking about abortion.



Yeah, and the 3 new justices all said they would not overturn RvW....how did that work out? 

Seems one cannot really trust what they say


----------



## Flash




----------



## AMart

basquebromance said:


> Reminder: according to polls, 65%-70% of Americans opposed to overturning of the Roe v. Wade by SCOTUS, including 30% of Republicans.
> 
> Vote!


Thats because low iq people think overturning Roe = all abortions illegal. Of course this is not the case.


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> Only morally deficient scumbags would try to justify the murder of a child as a method of birth control.  Despicable.


You want government everywhere - even up your crotch. Statists fucks.


----------



## SweetSue92

Delldude said:


> So this decision now makes state legislators do what they were constitutionally charged with before R v W was created by SCOTUS.
> 
> R v W is the result of states kicking the can down the road, so they did not have to make a decision on this.



YES, 100% this. Now, people can vote for candidates who support the abortion position they hold, rather than the Court ruling by fiat.

IMAGINE

THAT


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

dblack said:


> Maybe you want the government's nose up your crotch - I don't.


Not surprising when you can't even control your genitals.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> Virtually no impact will be felt. You folks seem to forget in your rage, Biden is still fucking up the country as we speak.



I think you underestimate the passions this issue enflames.


----------



## Flash

I love liberal tears!


----------



## Zincwarrior

Golfing Gator said:


> This logic...."_The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision,_
> 
> The same can be said of marriage, thus both same sex marriage and interracial marriage could undone on a Fed level.
> 
> The same thing can be said of birth control, thus the legality of birth control could be undone on a Fed level.


Please see the Thomas concurrence. He specifically says that and wants to revisit those.


----------



## marvin martian

dblack said:


> It's none of your business what's in my body. You might imagine there's an entire family in there - it's still none of your fucking business.
> 
> Do you really want the state in charge of procreation too? Is there anything you don't want government dictating?



Your rights don't supersede the rights of the person inside you. This is a win for science, and a win for life.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SweetSue92

Golfing Gator said:


> Yeah, and the 3 new justices all said they would not overturn RvW....how did that work out?
> 
> Seems one cannot really trust what they say



I believe they said something to the effect of "Roe is the law of the land", which is true.

But are you not a libertarian? How is a federalist decision like this not one you support?


----------



## Rogue AI

bodecea said:


> Not surprised you support a decision based on the reasoning of two 18th century witchhunters.


Sorry, all the nation's witchhunters are currently too busy chairing that January 6 hearing.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Reminder to faggot cultists.

RUTH BADER GINSBURG SAID ROE V WADE WAS BAD LAW.

Dont be frauds.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

God Bless President Trump for giving us this SCOTUS!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> You want government everywhere - even up your crotch. Statists fucks.


The ruling actually said that there will be less government intervention because now it is not protected under the Constitution.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


>



Olivia is a drama llama


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> That's more a trump thug thing.


Well see what your people do this weekend.


----------



## Chuz Life

ColonelAngus said:


> Hey Congrats…this is obviously huge to you.


I wish that I could be more excited. Frankly, I'm pissed, frustrated, and disturbed that the Court in Roe had a better line on their concerns for when personhood begins than this SCOTUS has shown.


----------



## BlackSand

basquebromance said:


> Gun safety and abortion rights in one week — this country is changing fast.


.


.​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Gee, Ears was correct. Elections do have consequences


----------



## White 6

22lcidw said:


> Nancy is speaking now and pissed. About voting in November now. We are a patriarchal derived people being forced into a matriarchal one by radicals and globalists.  But the growing male impoverished are violent and live in anarchy.


Nice.  Can't say whether I agree down the line, at this time, but for so soon after announcement and relating to it, gotta give you points for putting the thought into it.  It's more than a lot on here do.


----------



## skews13

ColonelAngus said:


> Reminder to faggot cultists.
> 
> RUTH BADER GINSBURG SAID ROE V WADE WAS BAD LAW.
> 
> Dont be frauds.


She disagreed with decision, because Congress should have codified into law.

Guess what’s coming?


----------



## Golfing Gator

SweetSue92 said:


> I believe they said something to the effect of "Roe is the law of the land", which is true.
> 
> But are you not a libertarian? How is a federalist decision like this not one you support?



I am not really bothered by this decision as much as where it will lead.  

I personally do not think that the Govt should be in the marriage business at all.    

But if they are going to be, then they should not discriminate in the process


----------



## bendog

White 6 said:


> Nice.  Can't say whether I agree down the line, at this time, but for so soon after announcement and relating to it, gotta give you points for putting the thought into it.  It's more than a lot on here do.


Just to try and focus the discussion, Alito was correct in saying that Casey actually overturned Roe's trimesters approach, and explicitly found the state's interest in protecting potential life. 

And, btw that in turn led to the various laws with pregnant women injured/killed in violent crimes and DUI (which is also a crime of violence if you want to get technical about it)

The result is not surprising.  What might be interesting is that Alito in one paragraph disposed of equal protection by citing a case involving abortion protestors.  (ofay)  But the result is that women, whom are the only sex that gets pregnant, have no legal standing towards healthcare of any kind besides that which applies equally to both sexes, while their fetuses remain a valid state interest.  That point, more or less, is discussed in the dissent


----------



## Chuz Life

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> God Bless President Trump for giving us this SCOTUS!


Yep. Love him or hate him. 

Today would have been a lot longer in coming, were it not for Trump and the committee.


----------



## dblack

Flash said:


> The ruling actually said that there will be less government intervention because now it is not protected under the Constitution.


?? Wow. Does typing that make you cross-eyed?


----------



## Flash

jknowgood said:


> Well see what your people do this weekend.


Probably what they do most weekends in the summer.

The stupid hate filled Moon Bats will be butt hurt but most Americans will just note that they are pleased with the decsion for life and then go on with their summer weekend plans.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Flash said:


> The ruling actually said that there will be less government intervention because now it is not protected under the Constitution.



Yeah, those states arresting women and doctors for abortion will clearly be less government intervention


----------



## basquebromance

These 5 justices were appointed by two presidents who lost the popular vote, yet overturned what was a 7-2 decision in 1973, a decision that Americans have considered settled for 50 years. This Court is out of touch with the people and increasingly suffers a legitimacy crisis.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> She disagreed with decision, because Congress should have codified into law.
> 
> Guess what’s coming?



You bitches bawling


----------



## Rambunctious

Golfing Gator said:


> How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.


Don't worry you and your boyfriend can still get married....


----------



## SweetSue92

dblack said:


> Maybe you want the government's nose up your crotch - I don't.



You're mistaken--it's liberals that want the gov everywhere. They're the Big State lovers. We just ask you not to kill your own baby. And that's too much for liberals.


----------



## Canon Shooter

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense



So you believe that something which some find "immoral" should be "illegal"?

That's insane.

My late morally strong grandmother would have a very real problem with the fact that my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend and I enjoy a rather spirited sex life. Is sex outside of marriage something you believe should be outlawed?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.


Any plans for tonight?  Could you do us all a solid and let us know which businesses you plan on burning and looting after dark? 

TIA


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Once again in America, *Baby Lives Matter!*


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> ?? Wow. Does typing that make you cross-eyed?


Now the Feds are out of the abortion protection business.  That is less government interference.

You have trouble understanding that?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Golfing Gator said:


> This logic...."_The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision,_
> 
> The same can be said of marriage, thus both same sex marriage and interracial marriage could undone on a Fed level.
> 
> The same thing can be said of birth control, thus the legality of birth control could be undone on a Fed level.



I don't see it that way. With Roe we are talking about an innocent human life at stake, it is much more unique than the issues that you are comparing it to.


----------



## basquebromance

BREAKING: Guns have more rights than women.


----------



## Lesh

AMart said:


> Thats because low iq people think overturning Roe = all abortions illegal. Of course this is not the case.


It means states like Texas can legally outlaw all abortions.

Stop gaslighting. You've been doing that shit for 50 years


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rambunctious said:


> Don't worry you and your boyfriend can still get married....



This is the thing with you bigoted types, everything is about you.   You only approve of things you want to do and think nobody should be allowed to do it if you do now wish to. 

I will celebrate my 30th anniversary with my wife early next year, but I can still support the right of people of the same sex to get married if they desire to do so.

Sadly people like you will never understand such a position


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> This logic...."_The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision,_
> 
> The same can be said of marriage, thus both same sex marriage and interracial marriage could undone on a Fed level.
> 
> The same thing can be said of birth control, thus the legality of birth control could be undone on a Fed level.


Because it doesn't. Google a copy of the Constitution, now CTRL-F the word "abortion."


Now go read the 10th Amendment.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: Guns have more rights than women.



Such hyperbole is unproductive


----------



## Lesh

Golfing Gator said:


> This logic...."_The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision,_
> 
> The same can be said of marriage, thus both same sex marriage and interracial marriage could undone on a Fed level.
> 
> The same thing can be said of birth control, thus the legality of birth control could be undone on a Fed level.


In fact the leaked SC Alito memo referenced those exact issues


----------



## IM2

The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.



Which right?


----------



## basquebromance

Kristi Noem, governor of South Dakota, where abortion is now illegal, announces a special legislative session later this year to "help mothers" in some way. 

“We must do what we can to help mothers in crisis know that there are options and resources available for them."


----------



## Papageorgio

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


They legalized gay marriage after how many years? They made slavery illegal after how many years? You need to learn to be progressive and realize change is inevitable. 

Let's hope that Congress acts to finally fix the issue instead of ignoring their duty for 50 years.


----------



## IM2

SassyIrishLass said:


> Such hyperbole is unproductive


It's not hyperbole since yesterday the court decided that states could not do anything about gun rights.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Golfing Gator

DigitalDrifter said:


> I don't see it that way. With Roe we are talking about an innocent human life at stake, it is much more unique than the issues that you are comparing it to.



Justice Thomas agrees that the logic can apply to the things I listed.  

The real question do the others?  We really have no way of knowing since they were so dishonest in their conformation hearings.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.



Which Amendment has been struck down?


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> It belongs in the states not at the federal level...


That's not what they said about guns.


----------



## bendog

skews13 said:


> She disagreed with decision, because Congress should have codified into law.
> 
> Guess what’s coming?


RBG said that women's rights to abortion should be found in the equal protection clause of the 14th.  And imho, she was right.  But at the time Roe was decided, there was a social/political "uproar" over women suffering medical consequences of botched abortions, and the Scotus was all male, so I think the mistake by Blackmun and the Court is/was understanable.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> Because it doesn't. Google a copy of the Constitution, now CTRL-F the word "abortion."
> View attachment 661725Now go read the 10th Amendment.
> 
> View attachment 661727



It does not mention marriage, thus same sex and interracial marriage falls under the same logic.  

It does not mention birth control, thus soon it could fall under the same logic.


----------



## IM2

DigitalDrifter said:


> Which Amendment has been struck down?


Roe v. Wade made abortion a constitutionally protected activity. Don't play stupid.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.


Quote the Constitution to prove your point.


----------



## bodecea

Rambunctious said:


> Not always.... the constitution won today not the court....


We'll see how this plays out at the ballot box, won't we?


----------



## Missourian

skews13 said:


> I’m just fine fruitcake. A lot of women who will be dead because of this decision soon aren’t having a good one though.
> 
> This some kind of a game to you fruitcake?


What a dunce.

Even the radical feminists acknowledge that abortion is killing.

Your sob story about the hypothetical "women who will be dead" moves the needle not at all.  

You can do your part by giving YOUR money, not taxpayer money, for travel expenses to states that allow abortion.

When you going to start?


----------



## IM2

DigitalDrifter said:


> Black Baby Lives Matter.


Another racist meme.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Quote the Constitution to prove your point.



He tried and fell face first


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> That's not what they said about guns.


The right to bare arms is stated in the constitution... abortion is not....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Golfing Gator said:


> Justice Thomas agrees that the logic can apply to the things I listed.
> 
> The real question do the others?  We really have no way of knowing since they were so dishonest in their conformation hearings.



We'll see I guess, but I still see this as a unique issue, and therefore worthy of NOT being used as any precedent for other changes.


----------



## AMart

Lesh said:


> It means states like Texas can legally outlaw all abortions.
> 
> Stop gaslighting. You've been doing that shit for 50 years


Then go to another state or Messyico. There is no constitutional right to an abortion.


----------



## bendog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Which right?


voting.  It's not explictly in the 14th


----------



## bodecea

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Quote the Constitution to prove your point.


14th Amendment.  But we know the Republican White-wing doesn't believe women have the rt to body autonomy.


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> It means states like Texas can legally outlaw all abortions.


That is a good thing.

When the people of Texas go to the polls if abortion is an important issue for them then they can vote for someone that has the same values.  That is how a Republic works.

All the Court said today is that RvW was flawed and never should have been enacted in the first place.  That there nothing in the Constitution that protects abortion and they are correct.

There is nothing that says "the right of a woman to have an abortion shall not be infringed" like it says about another right we are all familiar with.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rambunctious said:


> The right to bare arms is stated in the constitution... abortion is not....



so is the right to bear arms.  

nobody cares if you want to wear a wife beater.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bendog said:


> voting.  It's not explictly in the 14th



What? Lol


----------



## Mashmont

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


Praise God!  This is the greatest day!  Fifty years of prayers answered.


----------



## Rambunctious

bodecea said:


> We'll see how this plays out at the ballot box, won't we?


The pro choice movement is fractured... many common sense pro choice folks agree that rules for late term abortion are sensible....
Just like some pro 2nd amendment folks agree that some gun laws are common sense...


----------



## Woodznutz

Rambunctious said:


> It belongs in the states not at the federal level...


Same as the death penalty (not that they are similar or anything).


----------



## Rogue AI

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.


Easily addressed with an amendment, the proper course of action. It was and is ludicrous to try and create 'rights' on fundamental issues using mere snippets of the Constitution.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Donald Trump’s victory in 2016 ended the constitutional “right” to abortion. He has secured his place as one of the greatest and most consequential presidents in American history.— Michael Knowles (@michaeljknowles) June 24, 2022


----------



## Flash

They didn't eliminate a Constitutional right... they determined it didn't exist. 

"Held: The Constitution does not confer a right to abortion." https://t.co/XH7XRx1dCW

Kyle Lamb  (@kylamb8) June 24, 2022


----------



## Papageorgio

skews13 said:


> I’m just fine fruitcake. A lot of women who will be dead because of this decision soon aren’t having a good one though.
> 
> This some kind of a game to you fruitcake?


No, it isn't a game asshole, you need to work on solutions instead of being a divider. Congress should have dealt with this decades ago instead of letting the two party's use it as a wedge issue. Time to work on solutions instead of dividing, instead of you crying like a little baby.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DigitalDrifter said:


> We'll see I guess, but I still see this as a unique issue, and therefore worthy of NOT being used as any precedent for other changes.



I do not really disagree with you, but I have no faith in the court to see it that way. 

I supported all 3 of Trump's picks for SCOTUS and listed them as one of the good things he did.  It truly bugs me how dishonest they were in the hearings.


----------



## TNHarley

Golfing Gator said:


> I personally do not think that the Govt should be in the marriage business at all.
> 
> But if they are going to be, then they should not discriminate in the process


Bingo!
They should have never involved themselves in that. 
They tried to discriminate against gays. They discriminate against single people on taxes. Etc
Its crazy.


----------



## AMart

IM2 said:


> Roe v. Wade made abortion a constitutionally protected activity. Don't play stupid.


Then Roe would have been an amendment, it never was.


----------



## Brain357

Just what we needed was more unwed mothers.  Should fix all our problems.  Perfect for a country that already has no decent childcare.  I’m sure teachers are excited about more bad students from overworked single parent homes.  Wonder how many criminals come from single parent homes?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Brain357

SassyIrishLass said:


> Such hyperbole is unproductive


Yet it is true.


----------



## Ralph Norton

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.


Did you even bother to read the decision?
The court held that the "right to abortion" does not exist in the Constitution.
Maybe you can point us to it?


----------



## Flash

This one worrying about abortion availability is like me worrying qualifications to become an astronaut:


----------



## Rambunctious

Woodznutz said:


> Same as the death penalty (not that they are similar or anything).


I can see a difference in an innocent life... however I'm not in favor of the death penalty if we have life with no possibility of parole....


----------



## Brain357

IM2 said:


> That's not what they said about guns.


This court is partisan and illegitimate.


----------



## XponentialChaos

And that’s what happens when you chose not to vote in 2016.

I hope people learned their lesson.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

SEN. SCHUMER: “Today is one of the darkest days our country has ever seen. Millions upon millions of American women are having their rights taken from them by five unelected Justices on the extremist MAGA court.”


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> We'll see how this plays out at the ballot box, won't we?



It will still come down to issues that ALL Americans are faced with every single morning they get out of bed with.
Skyrocketing food prices, gas prices, housing costs, overall inflation. If things improve markedly before November, then the abortion issue will be much more in play, if not, then striking down Roe is not going to do it.
Also, Dimocrat voters need to ask themselves, why haven't their lawmakers codified Roe years ago?


----------



## Rogue AI

shockedcanadian said:


> Now Biden is going to speak up tonight in a speech.  Now CNN is talking about the effect on contraception, gay marriage, the whole nine.
> 
> *Now you can all forget about gas ad food prices, and even 1/6* which was supposed to be the end of the world.  Now CNN said it's a "legal, civil war!"


All 8 of their viewers don't scare us much.


----------



## AMart

Brain357 said:


> This court is partisan and illegitimate.


Does that mean their decision doesn't count lol.


----------



## Flash

The children are happy


----------



## Rambunctious

Flash said:


> This one worrying about abortion availability is like me worrying qualifications to become an astronaut:
> 
> 
> View attachment 661734


She's just mad.... and has found an avenue to reflect her anger at herself for not being able to lose weight....


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## DigitalDrifter

IM2 said:


> Another racist meme.



Yawn.


----------



## marvin martian

Rogue AI said:


> Virtually no impact will be felt. You folks seem to forget in your rage, Biden is still fucking up the country as we speak.



Exactly. If people were still able to feed their kids, put gas in their cars, and not have to watch our money funding a war in Europe, the abortion issue might have more power at the polls. As it is, people just want their lives back.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Brain357 said:


> This court is partisan and illegitimate.



And it's that way on both sides.


----------



## Zincwarrior

*Mod Mode: Gentlemen, and I use that term loosely!
Amalgamated multiple threads to this one. Lets keep the personal attacks down to avoid the thread melting down instantly due to the emotions involved. 
Thank you for flying Air USMBD. *


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Geraldo Rivera is having a complete mental breakdown on Twitter right now.


----------



## Woodznutz

Rambunctious said:


> I can see a difference in an innocent life... however I'm not in favor of the death penalty if we have life with no possibility of parole....


Death penalty = Justice + closure.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Brain357

AMart said:


> Does that mean their decision doesn't count lol.


It means we are paying for more security for them and the country is being hurt.


----------



## Rambunctious

Golfing Gator said:


> so is the right to bear arms.
> 
> nobody cares if you want to wear a wife beater.


I'm not married dummy and I wear Carhartt not armless T-shirts....


----------



## Missourian

bodecea said:


> 14th Amendment.  But we know the Republican White-wing doesn't believe women have the rt to body autonomy.


You have the right to body autonomy.

What you want is the right to a medical procedure that ends a life.

That's not covered.

Just like you could demand a medical procedure to remove your healthy heart or cut off a healthy leg and claim it is your Constitutional right under the 14th Amendment...but it wouldn't be.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.

But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.

The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.

Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> 14th Amendment.  But we know the Republican White-wing doesn't believe women have the rt to body autonomy.



The 14th Amendment is still intact.


----------



## Sunsettommy

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense



It is up to the CONGRESS to make a national law supporting Abortions SCOTUS has no business creating a legislative based decision which is why it was finally overturned.


----------



## Penelope

All the right wings nuts on the sc lied. Including thomas.


----------



## Rambunctious

Woodznutz said:


> Death penalty = Justice + closure.


and emptiness...


----------



## Brain357

basquebromance said:


>


They are partisan hacks installed by a clown president who didn’t get a majority of votes.


----------



## martybegan

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade



It's only been overturned in cases where the original court fucked up, like in Plessey.

And the court fucked up with Roe.


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


>



I hope this gets more people to really pay attention to the values of the people they elect. If you oppose abortion, NEVER vote for anyone who doesn't. If you value your civil rights to self-defense and free speech, NEVER vote for someone who doesn't value them just as much.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.


You are lying.

The Court determined there never was a right in the first place and that RvW was a flawed decision that should never have been made in the first place.

If you think it is a Constitutional right then show us where it is in the Constitution because the word "abortion" is never mentioned.


----------



## Rambunctious

Penelope said:


> All the right wings nuts lied.


Here she issssssss Mrs America......


----------



## IM2

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Quote the Constitution to prove your point.


The right wing activist court took away a right. That is what happened today.

Read the 9th Amendment.


----------



## AMart

Brain357 said:


> It means we are paying for more security for them and the country is being hurt.


So Roe was not overturned? LOL. How old are you 17, are you a 17 Emo fruitcake?


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> It's not hyperbole since yesterday the court decided that states could not do anything about gun rights.


Guns are a federally protected Constitutional right, abortion is not a federally protected Constitutional right, for the last 50 years Congress chose to ignore the issue and now we are here.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


It is completely legal to go to another state and obtain services which are legal in that state.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Does that mean that USMB will be auctioning off IM2 ?


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> The right wing activist court took away a right. That is what happened today.
> 
> Read the 9th Amendment.



Look how angry you are that the court put up a roadblock to the left's black genocide program. You're a disgrace.


----------



## AMart

Brain357 said:


> They are partisan hacks installed by a clown president who didn’t get a majority of votes.


And Roe got overturned


----------



## Anathema

Excellent. This returns the legal limitations to the individual states. Absolutely nothing changes here in Massachusetts. Don’t like your state’s laws… get them changed or move.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> I hope this gets more people to really pay attention to the values of the people they elect. If you oppose abortion, NEVER vote for anyone who doesn't. If you value your civil rights to self-defense and free speech, NEVER vote for someone who doesn't value them just as much.


Don't vote for people who support reducing the rights of American citizens.


----------



## Chuz Life

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Having a blonde moment?

Maybe you should consider that Constitutional Issues are (should be) based on more than "deep rooted traditions."


----------



## Penelope

Missourian said:


> You have the right to body autonomy.
> 
> What you want is the right to a medical procedure that ends a life.
> 
> That's not covered.
> 
> Just like you could demand a medical procedure to remove your healthy heart or cut off a healthy leg and claim it is your Constitutional right under the 14th Amendment.


You end life, everything you vote for CP (capital punishment) and vote the ACA away. Us women are nothing but incubators now.


----------



## Rambunctious

Brain357 said:


> Just what we needed was more unwed mothers.  Should fix all our problems.  Perfect for a country that already has no decent childcare.  I’m sure teachers are excited about more bad students from overworked single parent homes.  Wonder how many criminals come from single parent homes?


How many different contraceptives are available today that were not 50 years ago?...


----------



## berg80

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


The Roberts' court had already shown a blatant disregard for precedent. This religious based ruling puts in to play any previous ruling no matter how well established. Begging the question, what's next?


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> Don't vote for people who support reducing the rights of American citizens.



I don't. You do.


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> Don't vote for people who support reducing the rights of American citizens.


Like most democrats....


----------



## BlackSand

TNHarley said:


> Bingo!
> They should have never involved themselves in that.
> They tried to discriminate against gays. They discriminate against single people on taxes. Etc
> Its crazy.



.

State issued marriage licenses became more of a requirement
when they wanted to discriminate against interracial marriage by making Common Law Marriage illegitimate.

It's like the people granted the government the power to discriminate ...
and then bitch and whine about needing to force the government to address its own discriminatory practices.

It's just a bunch of Authoritarian Fascists running around granting the government the power 
to make everyone do one thing or another, absent any responsibility or Liberty.

.​


----------



## Stormy Daniels

martybegan said:


> It's only been overturned in cases where the original court fucked up, like in Plessey.
> 
> And the court fucked up with Roe.



Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


>


Sucker

A Witness in court must swear to tell the truth
Supreme Court Justices can say whatever it takes to get confirmed.  Then they are there for life


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Chuz Life said:


> Having a blonde moment?
> 
> Maybe you should consider that Constitutional Issues are (should be) based on more than "deep rooted traditions."



That's Alito's language. Go tell him.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> It does not mention marriage, thus same sex and interracial marriage falls under the same logic.
> 
> It does not mention birth control, thus soon it could fall under the same logic.


Yes, and? That doesn't mean the judges will use that same logic.

What is it with you people and not allowing people in their individual states to decide these issues? It is easy to see the founders chose not to regulate marriage at the federal level, and chose to leave that matter to the states, and that even includes interracial marriage and gay marriage.


----------



## marvin martian

rightwinger said:


> Sucker
> 
> A Witness in court must swear to tell the truth
> Supreme Court Justices can say whatever it takes to get confirmed.  Then they are there for life



Much like your "president".


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Golfing Gator said:


> How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.



You mean states would have to protect same sex marriage on its own.  So.


----------



## Brain357

marvin martian said:


> Look how angry you are that the court put up a roadblock to the left's black genocide program. You're a disgrace.


Real people are shot and killed all the time.  We should do something about that.


----------



## Flash

Brain357 said:


> This court is partisan and illegitimate.


Only according to you stupid hate filled uneducated Moon Bats.

You get everything wrong.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.


Valid question. Once you start down a path, you seem to build off of it not call goals accomplished. 

The "we just want one flag taken down" is a prime example. But the "victory" seems to propel people to further action. 

But like I've been saying, when you push too far in one direction, it will eventually spring to the other sides extreme. 

Here we go


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Stormy Daniels

Anathema said:


> Excellent. This returns the legal limitations to the individual states. Absolutely nothing changes here in Massachusetts. Don’t like your state’s laws… get them changed or move.



Of course, you were always free to either move to Saudi Arabia or seek democratic changes to the laws of our country before this case. But instead, you're clapping for activist judges.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> Look how angry you are that the court put up a roadblock to the left's black genocide program. You're a disgrace.


There is no black genocide prrogram. Quit thinking you can speak for blacks. You guys talk about us having all these unwed births while we're perfoming black genocide by abortion. Get your lies straight white ---.


----------



## iceberg

EvilCat Breath said:


> You mean states would have to protect same sex marriage on its own.  So.


No. 

Reversing long standing SCOTUS decisions in general.


----------



## martybegan

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.



It did no such thing, it just left it to the States to restrict what you call a liberty and what others call a selfish act of killing.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Rambunctious said:


> How many different contraceptives are available today that were not 50 years ago?...


Per Thomas,' concurrence thats specifically next up on the agenda.


----------



## Lisa558

For fun…..turn on MSNBC. They are having a meltdown over the fact that states, in accordance with the constitution, can now determine under what circumstances to allow their citizens to murder their unborn children.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> Don't vote for people who support reducing the rights of American citizens.


Says a fucking democrat.
One that 5 minutes ago was whining about gun rights being upheld.
You simply cant make this shit up, folks.


----------



## martybegan

Stormy Daniels said:


> Of course, you were always free to either move to Saudi Arabia or seek democratic changes to the laws of our country before this case. But instead, you're clapping for activist judges.



Roe was the activism, not the overturning of it.


----------



## skews13

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Quote the Constitution to prove your point.





marvin martian said:


> Look how angry you are that the court put up a roadblock to the left's black genocide program. You're a disgrace.



The court can’t make law. Only overturn a previous decision.

The Congress has the power to make law. Expect a new law codifying the right to an abortion to be coming soon.

The court won’t be able to overturn that.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

martybegan said:


> It did no such thing



Ok, boomer.


----------



## Lisa558

Zincwarrior said:


> Per Thomas,' concurrence thats specifically next up on the agenda.


What exactly did he say? No more condoms?


----------



## Brain357

Flash said:


> Only according to you stupid hate filled uneducated Moon Bats.
> 
> You get everything wrong.


Do tell what good will come from this.  What are the benefits to more unwed mothers and single parent families?


----------



## Penelope

Rambunctious said:


> Like most democrats....


New flash republican have abortions they just keep it mum.


----------



## Woodznutz

marvin martian said:


> I hope this gets more people to really pay attention to the values of the people they elect. If you oppose abortion, NEVER vote for anyone who doesn't. If you value your civil rights to self-defense and free speech, NEVER vote for someone who doesn't value them just as much.


I hope it gets women to pay more attention to the options they have to avoid pregnancy.

Abstinence
Rythm method
I.U.D.s
Plan B
Condoms
Tubal Ligation
Hysterectomy
Gender reassignment
Turn gay


----------



## White 6

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Not illegal, except in selected states.  Just not having a protection legislated from the bench of the Supreme Court,


----------



## berg80

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.


The institutional legitimacy of the SC is now shattered. It has become an extension of political parties. Ironically, with Repubs being in the minority, and the SC being populated by 3 justices nominated by a prez who did not win the majority of votes. It's called the tyranny of the minority.


----------



## Foolardi

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


Never should have been declared as Law in the first place.
   It was a bad decision by an out of touch Scotus member.
   Never afforded in our Constitution.
  Today's decision does not ban Abortions nationwide.
   It leaves that choice up to the states.


----------



## Lisa558

TNHarley said:


> Says a fucking democrat.
> One that 5 minutes ago was whining about gun rights being upheld.
> You simply cant make this shit up, folks.


They don’t see their own hypocrisy.

This SCOTUS is going by the Constitution, as is their job.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Update!

Here Are the 26 States Where Abortion will Likely Become Illegal Following Reversal of Roe v Wade

Many states have ‘trigger bans’ – meaning abortion becomes illegal once Roe v Wade is overturned.

26 states total will likely ban abortion or have a near ban via the Guttmacher Institute:

Alabama—Pre-Roe ban, Near-total ban, State constitution bars protection
Arizona—Pre-Roe ban
Arkansas—Pre-Roe ban, Trigger ban, Near-total ban
Georgia—Six-week ban
Idaho—Trigger ban, Six-week ban
Iowa—Six-week ban
Kentucky—Trigger ban, Six-week ban
Louisiana—Trigger ban, Near-total ban, Six-week ban, State constitution bars protection
Michigan—Pre-Roe ban
Mississippi—Pre-Roe ban, Trigger ban, Six-week ban
Missouri—Trigger ban, Eight-week ban
North Dakota—Trigger ban, Six-week ban
Ohio—Six-week ban
Oklahoma—Pre-Roe ban, Trigger ban (effective November 1, 2021), Near-total ban, Six-week ban
South Carolina—Six-week ban
South Dakota—Trigger ban
Tennessee—Trigger ban, Six-week ban, State constitution bars protection
Texas—Pre-Roe ban, Trigger ban, Six-week ban
Utah—Trigger ban, Near-total ban
West Virginia—Pre-Roe ban, State constitution bars protection
Wisconsin—Pre-Roe ban
Wyoming—Trigger ban
States Likely to Ban Abortion

An additional four states have political composition, history and other indicators—such as recent actions to limit access to abortion—that show they are likely to ban abortion as soon as possible without federal protections in place.

Florida—In 2021, the state legislature attempted to ban abortion at 20 weeks of pregnancy and an effort to adopt a Texas-style six-week ban was publicized. In April 2022, a 15-week abortion ban was enacted that is scheduled to go into effect in July.

Indiana—In the past decade, the legislature has enacted 55 abortion restrictions and bans, paving the way for a comprehensive ban.

Montana—For the first time in nearly a decade, new abortion restrictions were enacted in 2021, including restrictions on medication abortion and abortion at 20 weeks of pregnancy. (These restrictions currently cannot be enforced due to a court order.)

Nebraska—Although not one of the most prolific states on enacting abortion restrictions, it was the first to adopt a 22-week ban (in 2010), and in 2020, enacted a ban on the standard method for abortion after 15 weeks


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> I think you underestimate the passions this issue enflames.



That would be your misapprehension. Given the extraordinary advances in medical sciences since Roe, abortion is virtually unnecessary. Sensible folks understand that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Golfing Gator said:


> This will be the thing to watch, will this impact the mid-terms.


No.  But the violence will.


----------



## martybegan

Stormy Daniels said:


> Ok, boomer.



Gen X'er to be specific, you possibly millennial possibly Gen Z crybaby.

Now go out there and get offended by someone using the wrong pronoun.


----------



## Sunsettommy

basquebromance said:


> I hope people finally get that VOTING MATTERS!
> 
> A corrupt, racist, money AND power hungry imp got to put THREE Supreme Court justices on the bench.
> 
> Those three said they would protect precedent KNOWING their goal was to overturn every right they deemed inappropriate.
> 
> This all happened because not enough people care enough to vote. And not enough people who DO vote choose leaders that care about everyone — not just the people who think, love and look like them.
> 
> This is bad.
> This is VERY bad.



No it was properly overturned because they were legislating from the bench it was inevitable that it be overturned.

Now it is up to the Congress to pass an Abortion law one hopefully follow along the lines:

100% legal abortion up to 16 weeks which most *Democrats already do at the 93% rate.*

Week 17-40 banned with exception of Health of Mother, Diseased/deformed Fetus.

Partial birth be murder one.


----------



## TNHarley

skews13 said:


> The court can’t make law. Only overturn a previous decision.
> 
> The Congress has the power to make law. Expect a new law codifying the right to an abortion to be coming soon.
> 
> The court won’t be able to overturn that.


Are you talking about an amendment? Lol good luck with that.


----------



## Anathema

Stormy Daniels said:


> Of course, you were always free to either move to Saudi Arabia or seek democratic changes to the laws of our country before this case. But instead, you're clapping for activist judges


I'm applauding RIGHT finally winning out after fifty years of WRONG being the law of the land.

SCOTUS should never have accepted the Roe case to begin with. As these six Justices pointed out… the US Constitution doesn’t give the Federal Government ANY say is this matter.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Stormy Daniels

White 6 said:


> Not illegal, except in selected states.



It's illegal in Texas.


----------



## skews13

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade



Yep. The Constitution means whatever the court says it does.

That statement hasn’t really sank in with the righties I see.


----------



## Foolardi

Woodznutz said:


> I hope it gets women to pay more attention to the options they have to avoid pregnancy.
> 
> Abstinence
> Rythm method
> I.U.D.s
> Plan B
> Condoms


Or merely go and move to Looney Tunes States.Like California
   and New York.With the Nations Highest Taxes and outright
  persecution of those who even hesitate to think Conservative.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

IM2 said:


> The right wing activist court took away a right. That is what happened today.
> 
> Read the 9th Amendment.


Quote the Constitution, including the word "abortion".


----------



## woodwork201

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


Bring it.


----------



## blackhawk

Not really a shocker we all knew it was coming thanks to the illegally leaked draft opinion.


----------



## Lisa558

EvilCat Breath said:


> You mean states would have to protect same sex marriage on its own.  So.


If you’re gay, you can just marry and live in a blue state that allows for it. Problem solved.


----------



## Concerned American

martybegan said:


> It's only been overturned in cases where the original court fucked up, like in Plessey.
> 
> And the court fucked up with Roe.


Roe V Wade was responsible for 63 million innocent deaths.  in 50 years.  I applaud the ruling.


----------



## martybegan

berg80 said:


> The institutional legitimacy of the SC is now shattered. It has become an extension of political parties. Ironically, with Repubs being in the minority, and the SC being populated by 3 justices nominated by a prez who did not win the majority of votes. It's called the tyranny of the minority.



It's amazing how everything is so awful when your side doesn't get 100% of it's way.


----------



## hadit

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Where the heck do you live that had laws immediately go in effect that banned abortion outright? Seriously, how ignorant ARE people that think overturning Roe outlawed abortion?


----------



## woodwork201

Papageorgio said:


> I never thought Roe v Wade would ever be overturned, incredible. Let the rioting begin.


The only thing that will satisfy the rioters is a new flat-screen and a few new pair of Nikes.


----------



## White 6

Stormy Daniels said:


> It's illegal in Texas.


Move, take action to influence and change or avoid getting knocked before you are ready.


----------



## Flash

Brain357 said:


> Do tell what good will come from this.  What are the benefits to more unwed mothers and single parent families?


What good????

Are you that stupid?

Children's lives will be saved.

Maybe people fucking will have to learn to be more responsible because now in some states they can't use murder of a child as a method of birth control.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Its interesting that the people claim this is the death of democracy, while advocating violence to usurp the will of the people.

PASS LEGISLATON VIA THE BALLOT BOX, YOU FUCKS.

How is democracy dead when this will go to the states to vote on?


----------



## miketx

dblack said:


> The Constitution doesn't authorize the federal government to socialize health care. Nor does it grant the state jurisdiction over our internal organs. They dropped the ball on both issues.





SassyIrishLass said:


> I might have to tune into MSNBC to watch the meltdown


I just looked in there and it's nothing but a wall of bullshit. Trump Trump Trump, gun gun gun Trump court Trump.


----------



## Ralph Norton

skews13 said:


> The court can’t make law. Only overturn a previous decision.
> 
> The Congress has the power to make law. Expect a new law codifying the right to an abortion to be coming soon.
> 
> The court won’t be able to overturn that.


Yes, I'm sure you'll get the necessary 10 Republican votes in the Senate to pass such a law.


----------



## basquebromance

Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton said he will close the state agency at noon today as a “memorial” to “almost 70 million babies who have been killed in the womb” as a result of Roe v. Wade.


----------



## miketx

Brain357 said:


> Do tell what good will come from this.  What are the benefits to more unwed mothers and single parent families?


Never heard of being responsible, have you?


----------



## airplanemechanic

I've got something that will trigger liberals.

Our dumb-as-a-doorknob liberal governor of Louisiana has already signed an abortion ban into law, before the RVW ruling. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## g5000

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


I just heard a liberal whining on the radio that the court had taken away "the Constitutional right to an abortion".

There is no Constitutional right to abortion.

As for your hysterics about _stare decisis_, the Supreme Court's _Brown v Board of Education _decision overturned the _Plessy v Ferguson_ decision which had stood for 56 years.  If you had some CRT education, you would know this.

But you needn't worry.  The number of abortions are going to remain virtually unchanged in America.


----------



## Missourian

Brain357 said:


> They are partisan hacks installed by a clown president who didn’t get a majority of votes.


What a wonderful day.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Lisa558 said:


> What exactly did he say? No more condoms?


Its in his concurrence - cut from another thread


----------



## woodwork201

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


You have missed the entire point of the ruling.  The Supreme Court doesn't get to make law - not pro-abortion or anti-abortion.  The Federal government, Congress, doesn't get to make that law.  

The fight is not over, though.  This is really just the beginning.  The fight must, and will, continue until there is a constitutional amendment banning all abortions.


----------



## rightwinger

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade



The Court is making it clear
Past rulings are off the table

The only thing that matters is the views of 18th century Americans thought we needed

If you did not need in in the 1700s, you don’t need it now


----------



## hadit

g5000 said:


> I just heard a liberal whining on the radio that the court had taken away "the Constitutional right to an abortion".
> 
> There is no Constitutional right to abortion.
> 
> As for your hysterics about _stare decisis_, the Supreme Court's _Brown v Board of Education _decision overturned the _Plessy v Ferguson_ decision which had stood for 56 years.  If you had some CRT education, you would know this.
> 
> But you needn't worry.  The number of abortions are going to remain virtually unchanged in America.


It was as predictable as sunshine on the Sahara that there would be wailing and gnashing of teeth that abortion is now illegal in the US, even though we told them over and over again it would not be.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, and? That doesn't mean the judges will use that same logic.



Why wouldn't they? 



TemplarKormac said:


> What is it with you people and not allowing people in their individual states to decide these issues? It is easy to see the founders chose not to regulate marriage at the federal level, and chose to leave that matter to the states, and that even includes interracial marriage and gay marriage.



Somethings cannot be limited to the state level.    If a married couple moves from one state to another and then POOF they are no longer married that is problem.


----------



## iceberg

skews13 said:


> The court can’t make law. Only overturn a previous decision.
> 
> The Congress has the power to make law. Expect a new law codifying the right to an abortion to be coming soon.
> 
> The court won’t be able to overturn that.


It's a bit late for that.

And if unconstitutional yes they can. 

God you are a blithering idiot.


----------



## skews13

TNHarley said:


> Are you talking about an amendment? Lol good luck with that.



I’m talking about the legislative process. The Congress can pass a law making the right to an abortion a federal statute. It does not require ratification by the states.

And it looks nay requires a majority in the House, and suspending the filibuster to pass it by majority in the Senate.


----------



## Rambunctious

Penelope said:


> New flash republican have abortions they just keep it mum.


If you mean they don't politicize it you are correct... this doesn't end abortion... it will still be available... some states will put late term rules in place... they are just keeping up with science... we can hear a heartbeat and see fully formed babies in the womb... that was a game changer for many people right and left...


----------



## hadit

rightwinger said:


> The Court is making it clear
> Past rulings are off the table
> 
> The only thing that matters is the views of 18th century Americans thought we needed
> 
> If you did not need in in the 1700s, you don’t need it now


Sounds like you'd better get to know your state legislators then. They just got a big boost or power.

This is actually an amazing, historical event. The US Federal government actually REDUCED its power over the American people. That almost NEVER happens.


----------



## Golfing Gator

EvilCat Breath said:


> You mean states would have to protect same sex marriage on its own.  So.



And interracial marriage.  

The "so" is that if a legally married couple in one state goes to another state and they are no longer viewed as married then that is a real problem.


----------



## Rogue AI

basquebromance said:


>


More liberal lies. If it was really a Constitutional right it couldn't be overturned. Liberals are ignorant.


----------



## g5000

hadit said:


> Where the heck do you live that had laws immediately go in effect that banned abortion outright? Seriously, how ignorant ARE people that think overturning Roe outlawed abortion?


There are several states which have trigger laws which ban abortion as of this ruling.

My daughter asked me this morning if abortion is illegal where we live now.  I explained to her that is not the case.  It is legal in our state and probably always will be.  But in some states, it is now illegal.


----------



## Foolardi

basquebromance said:


>


 So then  woman who believe it's their Body can decide  
   if a Fetus deserves a chance a Live.
   About as creepy as the Susan Hayward movie ... 
     - I Want to Live  - { 1958 }
      Where a Prostitute,sentenced to death for murder pleads
      her Innocence.
     People back in the 50's understood much  better as to 
     right and wrong.
    That is precisely why Today's Left does not value Truth.
    Basically everything the Left touches is made worse.
     Usually much worse.If not then what has the left made
  better.
    Chalk a big one up for the Orange Man.
    For w/o his victory in 2016 .... Today would only be a 
  bad dream fir Democrats.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Missourian said:


> What a wonderful day.


I am so proud to be a citizen of a state where no more babies will be murdered.


----------



## Missourian

skews13 said:


> Expect a new law codifying the right to an abortion to be coming soon.
> 
> The court won’t be able to overturn that.


Define "soon".

Next week?

Next year?

Twenty years from now?


----------



## usmcstinger

The Abortion issue is not delineated in the Constitution. Therefore the Federal Government has no power over abortions or marriages etc..


----------



## woodwork201

SassyIrishLass said:


> I might have to tune into MSNBC to watch the meltdown


We went there almost immediately on the announcement.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Sunsettommy said:


> Now it is up to the Congress to pass an Abortion law one hopefully follow along the lines:



What possible incentive does the GOP have to go along with any such law?


----------



## DukeU

The left loved the courts in the past election, when they changed election laws....ILLEGALLY.

All of a sudden we have activists on the court.   Suck it up.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Rogue AI said:


> More liberal lies. If it was really a Constitutional right it couldn't be overturned. Liberals are ignorant.


What stuns me is how many ignorant leftists actually think this ruling will make abortion illegal.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lisa558 said:


> If you’re gay, you can just marry and live in a blue state that allows for it. Problem solved.



if you are black, you can just marry and live in a blue state that allows for it.

Problems solved.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> Somethings cannot be limited to the state level. If a married couple moves from one state to another and then POOF they are no longer married that is problem.


Thing is, that will never happen. Ever.  You are crafting this slippery slope of an argument that contends marriage rights of every kind (regular, gay, interracial) could be (or will be) overturned using the same logic used to overturn Roe. 

But the 10th Amendment allows the states to regulate abortion and marriage. So, the federal government should enact its own marriage and abortion laws if they want the states to butt out. But that will never happen either, due to the unsolvable political dynamics of American politics.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Golfing Gator said:


> And interracial marriage.
> 
> The "so" is that if a legally married couple in one state goes to another state and they are no longer viewed as married then that is a real problem.


If you are married in one state, the other states recognize the marriage under the doctrine of comity.


----------



## basquebromance

Rep. Maxine Waters: “To hell with the Supreme Court … we will defy them.”


----------



## scruffy

berg80 said:


> The institutional legitimacy of the SC is now shattered.



lol

Why? Because a bunch of pouting two year old lefties didn't get their way?

THE ADULTS ARE BACK IN CHARGE.

Thank God 



berg80 said:


> It has become an extension of political parties.



Fucking asswipe leftist agitator. ^^^




berg80 said:


> Ironically, with Repubs being in the minority, and the SC being populated by 3 justices nominated by a prez who did not win the majority of votes. It's called the tyranny of the minority.


It is called ADHERENCE TO THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES, leftist fucktard.

If you want to change it you can do so, but you must do so ACCORDING TO THE AGREED UPON RULES


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings cannot be limited to the state level.    If a married couple moves from one state to another and then POOF they are no longer married that is problem.


Why is that a problem? A license to practice law does not transfer from state to state, nor do many other licenses, like CCW. reconcile those matters first, or you folks come off as hypocrites on an issue by issue basis.


----------



## rightwinger

woodwork201 said:


> You have missed the entire point of the ruling.  The Supreme Court doesn't get to make law - not pro-abortion or anti-abortion.  The Federal government, Congress, doesn't get to make that law.
> 
> The fight is not over, though.  This is really just the beginning.  The fight must, and will, continue until there is a constitutional amendment banning all abortions.


The court kicked the can from the Supreme Court to 50 states

Each state will now run partisan opinions on whether Abortion should be allowed

Political power will determine


----------



## woodwork201

Sunsettommy said:


> Now it is up to the Congress to pass an Abortion law one hopefully follow along the lines:


Such a law would be overturned as well.  Apparently you missed the ruling: Abortion is not in the purview of the Federal Government.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> Why wouldn't they?


The 10th Amendment. Allowing the states to regulate the issue does not mean the right in question is being revoked.


----------



## martybegan

Golfing Gator said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings cannot be limited to the state level.    If a married couple moves from one state to another and then POOF they are no longer married that is problem.



Marriages are handled by the full faith and credit provision of the Constitution, much like Driver's Licenses and ownership of mobile property.

What should have happened with Obgerfell is States could not be forced to ISSUE same sex marriage licenses, but they could be forced to RECOGNIZE same sex marriage licenses issued in other States.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> Thing is, that will never happen. Ever.



The same thing was said about RvW just 5 years ago.  And here we are.



TemplarKormac said:


> You are crafting this slippery slope of an argument that contends marriage rights of every kind (regular, gay, interracial) could be (or will be) overturned using the same logic used to overturn Roe.



Tell that to Justice Thomas who has already brought up doing so.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> The court kicked the can from the Supreme Court to 50 states
> 
> Each state will now run partisan opinions on whether Abortion should be allowed
> 
> Political power will determine


The pall of your ignorance has lifted. You finally got the picture. Good for you.


----------



## martybegan

woodwork201 said:


> Such a law would be overturned as well.  Apparently you missed the ruling: Abortion is not in the purview of the Federal Government.



100%, I would be against a national law either banning or protecting abortion.

At the federal level something either side wanted would have to be through the amendment process.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## g5000

I expect this will increase Democratic voter turnout in November.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Zincwarrior said:


> If you are married in one state, the other states recognize the marriage under the doctrine of comity.



which is not in the Constitution.


----------



## martybegan

Golfing Gator said:


> The same thing was said about RvW just 5 years ago.  And here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Justice Thomas who has already brought up doing so.



and he would be right, for forcing issuance of SSM marriages, not recognizing them like any other out of State marriage, which has ample precedent.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Golfing Gator said:


> What possible incentive does the GOP have to go along with any such law?



You should understand that I am unhappy with BOTH political parties on this since they resist the idea of a compromise that needs to be done.

Both parties have been extremists on this topic which is really sad as it is a chronic infestation against unity of the nation one that make us weaker and weaker over the decades as Slavery once did when it greatly undervalued the black people potential to develop this nation.

America is dying under a rainstorm of fanaticism, corruption and lawfare ugliness.


----------



## rightwinger

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What stuns me is how many ignorant leftists actually think this ruling will make abortion illegal.


It’s just a start

Once Roe is off the books there are no limits on what laws Republicans can pass to restrict access to abortion

Arrest women who get abortions
Ban interstate travel for abortion
Sue out of state Doctors
Sue anyone who helps a woman to obtain an out of state abortion


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> Why is that a problem? A license to practice law does not transfer from state to state, nor do many other licenses, like CCW. reconcile those matters first, or you folks come off as hypocrites on an issue by issue basis.



There is no comparison to being married and being a lawyer.


----------



## theHawk

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Is Joe Biden tired of all his “winning”? LOL.


----------



## skews13

Ralph Norton said:


> Yes, I'm sure you'll get the necessary 10 Republican votes in the Senate to pass such a law.



Don’t need them. What part of suspending the filibuster did you not get stubo?


----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


> dissent:


The Dissent is a lie.  That's pretty much the case for everything that those leftist Justices ever say.  

The Court did not say a woman has no right to an abortion from the moment of fertilization. I, on the other hand, am quite happy to say that.  But what the court said was simply that the matter is in the power of the States and not the Federal Government.

Quit lying and spreading disinformation.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> It’s just a start
> 
> Once Roe is off the books there are no limits on what laws Republicans can pass to restrict access to abortion
> 
> Arrest women who get abortions
> Ban interstate travel for abortion
> Sue out of state Doctors
> Sue anyone who helps a woman to obtain an out of state abortion



I would be against 1,2 and 4 100%, and 3 if the doctor was performing the abortion in a State that allows it. States can't control who goes to other States and what they do in those other States, except of course for minors without parental consent.


----------



## Foolardi

Rogue AI said:


> More liberal lies. If it was really a Constitutional right it couldn't be overturned. Liberals are ignorant.


So then that explains John Roberts { Chief Justice } a supposed
   Republican.Like fur git aboud it.
    he's harvard graduate.An Obama flak.That is why Obama
  had a Re-swearing in the day after January 20th,2009.
    At Obamas White House.Roberts did not bring a Bible.
    There was Not a Bible to be found in all the Obama's White House.
     Only a few people were allowed to witness the Private
  swearing-in from the WH Map room.
  Some older Female journalist witnessed the Swearing-in.She could barely
  see the book used.I'm sure she wrote it appeared to be
  a Koran { Al-Qur'an }.
    Makes sense.Roberts has been shilling for Fellow Harvard Graduate
   Obama on numerous fronts.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no comparison to being married and being a lawyer.


They both require a license. Notice you skipped CCW. Why? If the Court overturns gay marriage, there is your precedence, the hypocrisy liberals thrive on.


----------



## skews13

rightwinger said:


> The court kicked the can from the Supreme Court to 50 states
> 
> Each state will now run partisan opinions on whether Abortion should be allowed
> 
> Political power will determine



Yes, and with the limited function that is the right leaning brain, they haven’t figured out that political power is about to change in those states. Some a little faster than others.


----------



## Foolardi

woodwork201 said:


> The Dissent is a lie.  That's pretty much the case for everything that those leftist Justices ever say.
> 
> The Court did not say a woman has no right to an abortion from the moment of fertilization. I, on the other hand, am quite happy to say that.  But what the court said was simply that the matter is in the power of the States and not the Federal Government.
> 
> Quit lying and spreading disinformation.


It must be agonizing for today's leftist to have to work
  overtime to ply dopey lies that not only make little to no
  sense but even sound like something Tyrants would crave.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> They both require a license. Notice you skipped CCW. Why? If the Court overturns gay marriage, there is your precedence, the hypocrisy liberals thrive on.



Both were stupid examples, did not really see the need to address them both. 

As we have just seen, precedence means nothing to the court.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> Tell that to Justice Thomas who has already brought up doing so.


He is one justice. He needs 4 others to agree with him similarly.


----------



## Brain357

Fatherless Single Mother Home Statistics
					

Are family law courts causing all the school shootings? School shootings have been increasing and there is a strong probability that this is the product of single parent homes that are fatherless, the result of a failed social experiment by the family courts.




					www.fixfamilycourts.com
				




“The strongest predictor of whether a person will end up in prison, is that they were raised by a single parent”. C.C. Harper and S.S. McLanahan, “Father Absence and Youth Incarceration”, Paper presented at the Annual Meeting of the American Sociological Assoc., San Francisco, CA, 1998


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> The same thing was said about RvW just 5 years ago. And here we are.


Like Roe, those things were said without any support from the constitution.


----------



## task0778

I think we'll see a greater interest in mail order abortions where you can get the medication to induce an abortion if the pregnancy is not more than 10 weeks, or whatever it is.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Golfing Gator said:


> As we have just seen, precedence means nothing to the court.


No kidding
See:  _Plessy v Ferguson_.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> He is one justice. He needs 4 others to agree with him similarly.



And why would we have any reason to believe they would not?


----------



## Ralph Norton

skews13 said:


> Don’t need them. What part of suspending the filibuster did you not get stubo?


Yeah, you'll get that too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

task0778 said:


> I think we'll see a greater interest in mail order abortions where you can get the medication to induce an abortion if the pregnancy is not more than 10 weeks, or whatever it is.



I just read where one state banned that, forget which state


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> The right wing activist court took away a right. That is what happened today.
> 
> Read the 9th Amendment.


Bullshit Moon Bat.  You are confused.

Amendment IX​The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.


It doesn't say a goddamn thing about the federal government protecting abortion.


----------



## badger2

A license to practice law or practice medicine, Einstein? This current SCOTUS delirium includes two points that help to define its pathology:

1. Ohio House Bill 413, which failed, demanding that doctors re-implant ectopic pregnancies or face abortion murder charges, something medically impossible:








						Ohio bill orders doctors to ‘reimplant ectopic pregnancy’ or face 'abortion murder' charges
					

Ohio introduces one of the most extreme bills to date for a procedure that does not exist in medical science




					www.theguardian.com
				




2.  5 May 2022, Oklahoma's arrogant (and stupid) misinterpretation by boasting that it knows when life starts:








						Oklahoma governor signs the nation's strictest abortion ban
					

Oklahoma now becomes the first state in the nation to effectively end availability of the procedure.




					www.npr.org


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> Both were stupid examples, did not really see the need to address them both.
> 
> As we have just seen, precedence means nothing to the court.



Yes it does, but it doesn't mean everything.  Should the Dredd Scott case have been allowed to stand?  Or Plessy v Ferguson (segregation)?  The reality is that Roe v Wade was a bad decision by a progressive liberal activist court that did not have a firm basis in the Constitution or in normal American life.  It was a bad decision to begin with and should have been overturned long ago.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> And why would we have any reason to believe they would not?


Interpretational differences. 

I have seen multiple cases in the current session where the conservative justices have differed from each other. 

You must think these people are automatons.


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


> Rep. Maxine Waters: “To hell with the Supreme Court … we will defy them.”


Insurrectionists!!  Throw the bitch in prison!


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


>



^^^Whitehouse is the guy who belongs to a country club that doesn't allow black people.


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


>


Racist bitch!  Most aborted children are minorities.


----------



## Zincwarrior

SassyIrishLass said:


> I just read where one state banned that, forget which state


Can't touch the federal mail though.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Missourian

​


----------



## Stormy Daniels

hadit said:


> Where the heck do you live that had laws immediately go in effect that banned abortion outright? Seriously, how ignorant ARE people that think overturning Roe outlawed abortion?



Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade, triggering complete abortion ban in Texas


----------



## Foolardi

Europeans have a much more restrictive attitude and
     mindset over Abortions.
      What should that explain.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## airplanemechanic

skews13 said:


> I’m talking about the legislative process. The Congress can pass a law making the right to an abortion a federal statute.



So are you admitting there was no federal constitutional statute legalizing abortion with RVW? Thanks


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Zincwarrior said:


> Can't touch the federal mail though.



Sure they can


----------



## task0778

SassyIrishLass said:


> I just read where one state banned that, forget which state



What are they gonna do, check everybody's mailbox?  I have no doubt you are right, but how can that be enforced?  I suspect there will be other states that do the same thing tho.  And here's the thing:  if a state goes too far trying to enforce something like this, there could be some blowback politically.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> Both were stupid examples, did not really see the need to address them both.
> 
> As we have just seen, precedence means nothing to the court.


Hardly. You simply cannot bring yourself to admit you are wrong. 

The Constitution finally seems to mean something to the court. Good thing too, as that is part of their purpose. Scurry off now, bottle your tears, there's a drought in California you folks could end with little effort.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

task0778 said:


> What are they gonna do, check everybody's mailbox?  I have no doubt you are right, but how can that be enforced?  I suspect there will be other states that do the same thing tho.  And here's the thing:  if a state goes too far trying to enforce something like this, there could be some blowback politically.



I'm just stating what a state did


----------



## Zincwarrior

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sure they can


Mmm...you're arguing a state can interfere with the US Mail? Please enlighten us.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Zincwarrior said:


> Mmm...you're arguing a state can interfere with the US Mail? Please enlighten us.



Try shipping illegal drugs in the mail 

You're now enlightened


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> Interpretational differences.
> 
> I have seen multiple cases in the current session where the conservative justices have differed from each other.
> 
> You must think these people are automatons.



I think they are dishonest people and nothing should be assumed to be safe at this point in time


----------



## AquaAthena

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


*Thank you, President Trump!  You nominated three common-sense judges for the Supreme Court. May you continue to MAGA!!!!!!  *


----------



## task0778

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm just stating what a state did


Gotcha.  Okay.


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


> Rep. Maxine Waters: “To hell with the Supreme Court … we will defy them.”



That's insurrection. She needs to go to prison.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## woodwork201

Delldude said:


> 5-4
> 
> Bet Robert's sided with the three stooges.


He was a coward - as expected.  He wrote his own, separate, opinion upholding the Louisiana 15-week rule but also upholding both Roe and Casey.  Roberts never let's a silly thing like the Constitution get in the way of his opinions.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> I think they are dishonest people and nothing should be assumed to be safe at this point in time


With all due respect, I think your fears are irrational.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Stormy Daniels said:


> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade, triggering complete abortion ban in Texas


The title of that news article is a lie.  There are protections for the purpose of saving the life of a pregnant patient or prevent “substantial impairment of major bodily function.”


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> I think they are dishonest people


All or some?


----------



## Penelope

rightwinger said:


> Sucker
> 
> A Witness in court must swear to tell the truth
> Supreme Court Justices can say whatever it takes to get confirmed.  Then they are there for life


They should all be impeached. Were going into theology land and by the right wing nut jobs.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> With all due respect, I think your fears are irrational.



That is what I told my wife about RvW 5 years ago.


----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


> Reminder: according to polls, 65%-70% of Americans opposed to overturning of the Roe v. Wade by SCOTUS, including 30% of Republicans.
> 
> Vote!


What if 65% of Americans supported slavery?  Or throwing homosexuals off of tall buildings?  Things like today's ruling are why we don't do majority rules in the United States.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> All or some?



The whole court really.  They all lie during their hearings.  What is even the point of holding them any longer.


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> I think they are dishonest people and nothing should be assumed to be safe at this point in time



You think the 6 conservative justices are dishonest?  Are they any different from the 3 liberal ones?  They all lied during their confirmation hearings, no?


----------



## Penelope

basquebromance said:


>


Do you blame them. I'm mad as hell, and I'm postmenopausal.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Stormy Daniels said:


> It's illegal in Texas.


Lets see what November brings.


----------



## IM2

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Quote the Constitution, including the word "abortion".


Read the 9th amendment. Don't play semantics.


----------



## Golfing Gator

task0778 said:


> You think the 6 conservative justices are dishonest?  Are they any different from the 3 liberal ones?  They all lied during their confirmation hearings, no?



see post 464


----------



## IM2

task0778 said:


> You think the 6 conservative justices are dishonest?  Are they any different from the 3 liberal ones?  They all lied during their confirmation hearings, no?


Yes, they are dishonest.


----------



## Foolardi

Brain357 said:


> Fatherless Single Mother Home Statistics
> 
> 
> Are family law courts causing all the school shootings? School shootings have been increasing and there is a strong probability that this is the product of single parent homes that are fatherless, the result of a failed social experiment by the family courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fixfamilycourts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The strongest predictor of whether a person will end up in prison, is that they were raised by a single parent”. C.C. Harper and S.S. McLanahan, “Father Absence and Youth Incarceration”, Paper presented at the Annual Meeting of the American Sociological Assoc., San Francisco, CA, 1998


Yet for guys who speak all the time and even wrote a book on the
  subject of Blacks and being Fatherless { Talk Radio's Larry Elder }
   proving it seven ways to sunday and back ... Today's Blacks cannot
  be bothered.Or for Soft spoken Black Conservatives like Civil Rights
 leader Robert Woodson { a regular on Tucker Carlson } who created
  the Woodson Center in Washington D.C. providing years of effective
  help for inner-city communities.
    While Guys like Obama cut his teeth in Chicago training
  ACORN members how to Protest and be good little Democrat
  troublemakers.


----------



## Jets

If previous decisions get challenged it will only take four justices to grant cert and five to overturn. It depends on how aggressive this court chooses to be.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

What a glorious morning!


----------



## Zincwarrior

g5000 said:


> I just heard a liberal whining on the radio that the court had taken away "the Constitutional right to an abortion".
> 
> There is no Constitutional right to abortion.
> 
> As for your hysterics about _stare decisis_, the Supreme Court's _Brown v Board of Education _decision overturned the _Plessy v Ferguson_ decision which had stood for 56 years.  If you had some CRT education, you would know this.
> 
> But you needn't worry.  The number of abortions are going to remain virtually unchanged in America.


Careful. There's no Constitutional right to travel either. There's no Constitutional right not to be forced to get vaccines, or other medical procedures. No Constitutional right against involuntary medical stays. 

There is however, a constitutional right to Disco.


----------



## task0778

Delldude said:


> 5-4
> 
> Bet Robert's sided with the three stooges.



The ruling was 6-3, Roberts did not side with the liberals, but he didn't want to overturn RvW.


----------



## Penelope

Golfing Gator said:


> That is what I told my wife about RvW 5 years ago.


Not irrational.


----------



## IM2

Penelope said:


> Do you blame them. I'm mad as hell, and I'm postmenopausal.



People who supported attacking the capital based on nothing, have nothing to say about people angry about losing a right.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TemplarKormac

Penelope said:


> They should all be impeached. Were going into theology land and by the right wing nut jobs.


How many bible verses were cited in the official opinion today? Here's the opinion. Quote any one you like.



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf


----------



## miketx

Right now democrats are trying to decide between beating up an old lady or shooting up a school.


----------



## Delldude

Riding bareback suddenly a dangerous option.

Biden's next crisis?

A condom shortage.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> The whole court really.  They all lie during their hearings.  What is even the point of holding them any longer.



Intriguing.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Penelope said:


> Not irrational.



clearly not.   I was wrong and she was correct.  

And she has let me know it!


----------



## IM2

woodwork201 said:


> What if 65% of Americans supported slavery?  Or throwing homosexuals off of tall buildings?  Things like today's ruling are why we don't do majority rules in the United States.


Don't talk stupid.


----------



## woodwork201

iceberg said:


> I agree. It seems to me this was "resolved" as best it could be by compromises all around.
> 
> But that is the nature of our system. Elect new people to change things. Those people make appointments to cater to their mindset.
> 
> Over time, enough shifts and simply proves nothing is ever really accomplished.


This post absolutely nails it. Elections have consequences.


----------



## 22lcidw

The craziness of the agendas was shown last night at the NBA draft. The families and friends of the potential draft picks introduced before the picks tells us what the agendists have done. Black women have a right to be pissed.


----------



## Zincwarrior

SassyIrishLass said:


> Try shipping illegal drugs in the mail
> 
> You're now enlightened


Happens all the time actually.









						Restrictions on State Power Over Postal Offices | Constitution Annotated | Congress.gov | Library of Congress
					

An annotation about Article I, Section 8, Clause 7 of the Constitution of the United States.




					constitution.congress.gov
				









						Can the Government Open Your Mail Without a Warrant? - Wirth Law Office - Tulsa
					

Federal law prohibits opening mail without the recipients permission, but law enforcement agencies use a variety of methods to find out what goes through the mail. In Kentucky, investigators illegally opened packages, then sought warrants to open those only in which illegal items were already found.




					www.wirthlawoffice.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


I am bothered by the notion that a CLEAR state power was usurped by the FedGov and allowed to stand for 50 fucking years.  That WAS a bad road to go down.

And I am pro-choice.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.


What _liberty_ would that be? No one has _liberty_ with issues that affect others. That’s _coercion_.


----------



## Delldude

task0778 said:


> The ruling was 6-3, Roberts did not side with the liberals, but he didn't want to overturn RvW.


Ruling was 5-4


----------



## Penelope

Golfing Gator said:


> The whole court really.  They all lie during their hearings.  What is even the point of holding them any longer.


Even Thompson.


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> The court kicked the can from the Supreme Court to 50 Sherl
> 
> Each state will now run partisan opinions on whether Abortion should be allowed
> 
> Political power will determine


Thanks Captain Obvious for explaining what everyone already knows.

News flash ... this is EXACTLY what Republicans have been fighting for.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> Riding bareback suddenly a dangerous option.
> 
> Biden's next crisis?
> 
> A condom shortage.



The same states that will make abortion illegal will also work to make birth control harder to get.


----------



## miketx

Penelope said:


> They should all be impeached. Were going into theology land and by the right wing nut jobs.


----------



## BlindBoo

Abort the Neo-GOP ladies.  At all levels of government.  Local, State, and Federal.

Then pass an Amendment to the Constitution.

It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

IM2 said:


> Read the 9th amendment. Don't play semantics.


Nice try.

But no trophy for disingenuous fucks like you.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> What _liberty_ would that be? No one has _liberty_ with issues that affect others. That’s _coercion_.



So what you're saying is that an employer does not have the right to terminate an employee.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

basquebromance said:


>


That is full of lies.

What part of "it's as state issue" does she not understand?

And if there is a federal abortion ban, they will have proper grounds to overturn it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Zincwarrior said:


> Happens all the time actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restrictions on State Power Over Postal Offices | Constitution Annotated | Congress.gov | Library of Congress
> 
> 
> An annotation about Article I, Section 8, Clause 7 of the Constitution of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constitution.congress.gov



Absolutely nothing to do with drugs in mail

Of course authorities can inspect the mail


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> The whole court really.  They all lie during their hearings.  What is even the point of holding them any longer.


So, who will provide the legal check on Congress when they exceed their powers laid out in the constitution? The common populous with little or no legal expertise?


----------



## blackhawk

What this means is it has gone back to the states even the late Ruth Bader Ginsburg acknowledged the way Roe was done made it vulnerable to being overturned. The fight over abortion did not end today it just moved to the state level.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Know what is interesting?

Yesterday, the SCOTUS said that states cannot universally restrict concealed carry of firearms, but today they said that states can universally restrict abortions in their territories.

This is completely consistent with the Constitution, as the Constitution specifically provides for the right to bear arms, but it does not provide a right to an abortion (or even health care).  The latter is left up to each state to decide based upon the citizens and their elected legislatures.


----------



## BlindBoo

hadit said:


> Where the heck do you live that had laws immediately go in effect that banned abortion outright? Seriously, how ignorant ARE people that think overturning Roe outlawed abortion?


Look into trigger laws



Not him......


----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


> Gun safety and abortion rights in one week — this country is changing fast.


ain't it great?


----------



## g5000

Zincwarrior said:


> Careful. There's no Constitutional right to travel either.


Actually, there is.  Article IV, Section 2.  The Privileges and Immunities Clause.

This was carried over from Article IV of the Articles of Confederation which states:

_The better to secure and perpetuate mutual friendship and intercourse among the people of the different states in this union, the free inhabitants of each of these states, paupers, vagabonds and fugitives from Justice excepted, shall be entitled to all privileges and immunities of free citizens in the several states, and the people of each state shall have free ingress and regress to and from any other state, and shall enjoy therein all the privileges of trade and commerce, subject to the same duties, impositions and restrictions as the inhabitants thereof respectively, provided that such restrictions shall not extend so far as to prevent the removal of property imported into any state, to any other state of which the Owner is an inhabitant, provided also that no imposition, duties or restriction shall be laid by any state, on the property of the united states, or either of them.
_


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> So, who will provide the legal check on Congress when they exceed their powers laid out in the constitution? The common populous with little or no legal expertise?



The whole system is broken beyond repair because the whole system, including the courts, are now 100% political.   

My plan to retire outside of the US has gotten to be far more serious than it once was.


----------



## Rogue AI

IM2 said:


> People who supported attacking the capital based on nothing, have nothing to say about people angry about losing a right.


No right was lost. You folks are unhinged.


----------



## Lesh

basquebromance said:


> “We must do what we can to help mothers in crisis know that there are options and resources available for them."


The anti-abortion version of "thoughts and prayers"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


  We are a very large nation RW. And the most diverse nation on the planet. In every way, race, ethnicities and religion.
America was designed to disallow a central government ruling so many different kinds of people, with very different needs and opinions.
  Allowing the states to rule, compensates for who lives in that region. Most states will do nothing to change Abortion laws. So the ruling in most of these states truly means nothing changes. Nothing changes.
  In other rural states, people there believe differently. And why should they not be able to have control of their area?
Why should rural/religious people in Minnesota have to live by the opinions and desires of New Yorkers or people in California?
   But - no doubt, the left is going to go batshit crazy over this and make it out to be the end of the world


----------



## TemplarKormac

From Footnote 4 in the majority opinion:


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> How long till they apply this same logic to Same Sex Marraige.


Hopefully not too long.


----------



## Zincwarrior

SassyIrishLass said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with drugs in mail
> 
> Of course authorities can inspect the mail


THEY NEED A WARRANT.


----------



## Aldo Raine

Jim H - VA USA said:


> It is completely legal to go to another state and obtain services which are legal in that state.



If you are not from Oklahoma. 
MAGA


----------



## Dragonlady

martybegan said:


> It's only been overturned in cases where the original court fucked up, like in Plessey.
> 
> And the court fucked up with Roe.



The Court most certainly did fuck up overturning Roe.  The SC Court just told American women that they have NO RIGHTS UNDER THE CONSTITUTION.

The last time women were this angry, Republicans lost the House.  This time, they're going to lose the Senate, and the Trump Court has lost the respect of American women.


----------



## Lesh

Rogue AI said:


> No right was lost. You folks are unhinged.


So women still have the right to get an abortion in all 50 states?

Clearly not


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> My plan to retire outside of the US has gotten to be far more serious than it once was.



That's totally your right. I have met some expats in my life who left for similar reasons. Some served in the armed forces.


----------



## Lesh

woodwork201 said:


> Hopefully not too long.


See?

They're not done.

And beware...they will be coming after the "blue" states that DO allow abortion


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Hopefully not too long.



They will wait till after the mid-terms.

Then once it is gone birth control will be next.

Not sure if they will get to interracial marriage, somehow I think Thomas will not touch that one for some reason.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> OMG! The looting! The burning! The killing! Stay tuned for more democrats!


That’s a given thst will happen,the Demonrats and the Rinos hate justice and are fucking evil monsters.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> That's totally your right. I have met some expats in my life who left for similar reasons. Some served in the armed forces.



I did 20 years in the Corps.  Met a few Vet expats on my journeys.


----------



## Zincwarrior

g5000 said:


> Actually, there is.  Article IV, Section 2.  The Privileges and Immunities Clause.
> 
> This was carried over from Article IV of the Articles of Confederation which states:
> 
> _The better to secure and perpetuate mutual friendship and intercourse among the people of the different states in this union, the free inhabitants of each of these states, paupers, vagabonds and fugitives from Justice excepted, shall be entitled to all privileges and immunities of free citizens in the several states, and the people of each state shall have free ingress and regress to and from any other state, and shall enjoy therein all the privileges of trade and commerce, subject to the same duties, impositions and restrictions as the inhabitants thereof respectively, provided that such restrictions shall not extend so far as to prevent the removal of property imported into any state, to any other state of which the Owner is an inhabitant, provided also that no imposition, duties or restriction shall be laid by any state, on the property of the united states, or either of them._


Interstate only. Oklahoma could declare you can't leave the county you live in.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> The whole system is broken beyond repair because the whole system, including the courts, are now 100% political.



I agree.


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> see post 464



'Kay.  Those hearings are nothing more than political grandstanding.  There are very few honest people in DC these days who are very skilled at talking but saying nothing, if not outright lying.

The truth is that 9 unelected people ought not to be making laws and creating constitutional rights that have no real basis in the Constitution.  That is exactly what Roe v Wade did;  it was a bad decision in the 1st place by a progressive liberal activist court and deserved to be overturned.


----------



## Lesh

Golfing Gator said:


> They will wait till after the mid-terms.
> 
> Then once it is gone birth control will be next.
> 
> Not sure if they will get to interracial marriage, somehow I think Thomas will not touch that one for some reason.


He's such a hypocrite that he just might


----------



## IM2

Foolardi said:


> Yet for guys who speak all the time and even wrote a book on the
> subject of Blacks and being Fatherless { Talk Radio's Larry Elder }
> proving it seven ways to sunday and back ... Today's Blacks cannot
> be bothered.Or for Soft spoken Black Conservatives like Civil Rights
> leader Robert Woodson { a regular on Tucker Carlson } who created
> the Woodson Center in Washington D.C. providing years of effective
> help for inner-city communities.
> While Guys like Obama cut his teeth in Chicago training
> ACORN members how to Protest and be good little Democrat
> troublemakers.


Elders and Woodson are idiots. Woodsons Center is a good thing, but his politics aren't and Larry Elder is a flat out idiot. The only people who praise them are white extremists.

You guys talk about fatherless black homes, unwed births, then to talk about how many abortions blacks have. So on one hand we have massive unwed births while we are setting records for abortions. So there is a lie being told somewhere and listening to old black men with internalized racism telling you what you desperately want to believe to feel better about yourselves is not the answer.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> I did 20 years in the Corps.


Thank you for your service, mate.


----------



## Penelope

Deuteronomy 21:18-21 ESV​“If a man has a stubborn and rebellious son who will not obey the voice of his father or the voice of his mother, and, though they discipline him, will not listen to them, then his father and his mother shall take hold of him and bring him out to the elders of his city at the gate of the place where he lives, and they shall say to the elders of his city, ‘This our son is stubborn and rebellious; he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton and a drunkard.’* Then all the men of the city shall stone him to death with stones. So you shall purge the evil from your midst, and all Israel shall hear, and fear.
--------------------------------------------
Is this how you  right wings sinners think, how about the street drugs kids take.

and the women who was accused of having an affair on her husband she drank something that she would abort the baby, *


----------



## forkup

So what gets me most about this opinion is how it is so blatantly political instead of a principled stance on a certain interpretation of the constitution.

The reason I say this is that the majority opinion makes an argument and then immediately tries to qualify it as being solely applicable to abortion and not to other things that obviously would be on the chopping block under the same argumentation. The sole exception is Thomas who does seem willing to apply the logic of the argument consistently.

If you aren't willing to stand by the logic of your own argumentation as a judge, chances are you aren't a very good judge.

But then again, I suspect the whole reason they got appointed to the bench is that they weren't good judges but solely activist judges.


----------



## marvin martian

Lesh said:


> The anti-abortion version of "thoughts and prayers"



The pro-abort version is "kill 'em all".


----------



## IM2

task0778 said:


> 'Kay.  Those hearings are nothing more than political grandstanding.  There are very few honest people in DC these days who are very skilled at talking but saying nothing, if not outright lying.
> 
> The truth is that 9 unelected people ought not to be making laws and creating constitutional rights that have no real basis in the Constitution.  That is exactly what Roe v Wade did;  it was a bad decision in the 1st place by a progressive liberal activist court and deserved to be overturned.


Bullshit. The judicial branch is one part of government.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lesh said:


> He's such a hypocrite that he just might



Pretty sure his wife would not allow it.


----------



## Dragonlady

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> What _liberty_ would that be? No one has _liberty_ with issues that affect others. That’s _coercion_.



The fetus is not an "other".  A fetus has no rights at all.  The coercion is that women have been stripped of the right of self-determination by a bunch of rabid women hating men.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> So women still have the right to get an abortion in all 50 states?
> 
> Clearly not


They never had such a right, merely a privilege granted through legislation. When will you folks learn?


----------



## task0778

Delldude said:


> Ruling was 5-4



_The Supreme Court overturned its Roe v. Wade ruling Friday with a 6-3 decision in a Mississippi case that returns the issue of abortion to the states after nearly 50 years. 
_








						Supreme Court Overturns Roe v. Wade in Dobbs Decision
					

The court overturns its 1973 Roe v. Wade ruling, returning the abortion issue to the people and their elected leaders after nearly 50 years.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## IM2

If I was a 20 something year old man right now, I'd be pissed.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## woodwork201

Chuz Life said:


> Mucho Congrats to all my anti-abortion and prolife friends! But this court (IMHO) has pulled up short. They did not sufficiently address the matter of Personhood; So our efforts will have to be focused and intensified on that front.


Very good point but personhood wasn't on the table.  It should be and, hopefully, will be one day soon.  But Louisiana's 15-week law also denied personhood.

When they finally rule on personhood, all abortions except for the life of the mother will end.  That's the goal.

Even for life of the mother, my own wife was  told for two of our three children that if she carried them it would kill her.  Of course 40+ years after the third, both mother and all the children are doing fine.

But there could be cases where life of the mother does warrant an abortion because having both mother and child die doesn't make sense.  Many mothers, though, will sacrifice their lives just trying to save their child.  Kind of like the mothers who were physically restrained from going to save their children in Uvalde.  Mothers are amazing...


----------



## Golfing Gator

forkup said:


> The reason I say this is that the majority opinion makes an argument and then immediately tries to qualify it as being solely applicable to abortion and not to other things that obviously would be on the chopping block under the same argumentation. The sole exception is Thomas who does seem willing to apply the logic of the argument consistently.



And even Thomas would not take it to interracial marriage for obvious reasons even though it falls under the same logic.


----------



## Lisa558

Zincwarrior said:


> Its in his concurrence - cut from another thread
> View attachment 661737


So are those cases about permitting birth control?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Zincwarrior said:


> THEY NEED A WARRANT.



Never said they didn't. But you've went from they can't to admitting they can. Progress!


----------



## Missourian

Golfing Gator said:


> I think they are dishonest people and nothing should be assumed to be safe at this point in time


But you support Joe Biden and the Democrats.

Fuck off Hypocrite.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lesh said:


> So women still have the right to get an abortion in all 50 states?
> 
> Clearly not


So women are still free to move to another state?

Clearly so.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Penelope said:


> Deuteronomy 21:18-21 ESV​“If a man has a stubborn and rebellious son who will not obey the voice of his father or the voice of his mother, and, though they discipline him, will not listen to them, then his father and his mother shall take hold of him and bring him out to the elders of his city at the gate of the place where he lives, and they shall say to the elders of his city, ‘This our son is stubborn and rebellious; he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton and a drunkard.’* Then all the men of the city shall stone him to death with stones. So you shall purge the evil from your midst, and all Israel shall hear, and fear.
> --------------------------------------------
> Is this how you  right wings sinners think, how about the street drugs kids take.
> 
> and the women who was accused of having an affair on her husband she drank something that she would abort the baby, *


Nope. Sorry, couldn't find that in the Dobbs opinion.


----------



## IM2

Can someone show me where the Air Force is mentioned in the constitution?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lisa558 said:


> So are those cases about permitting birth control?



two of them are


----------



## Penelope

miketx said:


> View attachment 661750


I'm mad as hell.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Missourian said:


> But you support Joe Biden and the Democrats.
> 
> Fuck off Hypocrite.



Nope, I do not, no matter how many times you repeat the lie


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IM2 said:


> Can someone show me where the Air Force is mentioned in the constitution?



Right next to abortion


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

basquebromance said:


>


"Reproductive health care services".........................


----------



## Papageorgio

skews13 said:


> The court can’t make law. Only overturn a previous decision.
> 
> The Congress has the power to make law. Expect a new law codifying the right to an abortion to be coming soon.
> 
> The court won’t be able to overturn that.


Correct, Congress should have taken care of this decades ago. Stupid that they turned this into a political football for 5 decades.


----------



## basquebromance

If Thomas says that Gay Marriage should be "looked at" - it's as good as gone!

If you're horrified, looking for somebody to blame, and are one of the 33% of Americans who *NEVER VOTE* - then look no further than right above your Bathroom sink.


----------



## IM2

I don't know what's wrong with you right wing men, but I kinda like sex.


----------



## Lisa558

rightwinger said:


> The court kicked the can from the Supreme Court to 50 states
> 
> Each state will now run partisan opinions on whether Abortion should be allowed
> 
> Political power will determine


That’s the way it’s supposed to be, according to the Constitution. It was designed to keep a power-hungry party from overstepping its bounds.


----------



## basquebromance

Attorney General Ken Paxton closed his office to celebrate the overturning of Roe and wants today to be an annual holiday. 

Beto O’Rourke, who is challenging Greg Abbott, said: “The only way to overcome today’s decision is to win this race for governor.”


----------



## forkup

Golfing Gator said:


> And even Thomas would not take it to interracial marriage for obvious reasons even though it falls under the same logic.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Ralph Norton

task0778 said:


> _The Supreme Court overturned its Roe v. Wade ruling Friday with a 6-3 decision in a Mississippi case that returns the issue of abortion to the states after nearly 50 years. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Overturns Roe v. Wade in Dobbs Decision
> 
> 
> The court overturns its 1973 Roe v. Wade ruling, returning the abortion issue to the people and their elected leaders after nearly 50 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


This is strange. I too have seen 5-4.    Per CNBC:
The Supreme Court in a 5-4 decision on Friday overturned Roe v. Wade, the landmark ruling that established the constitutional right to abortion in the U.S. in 1973.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IM2 said:


> I don't know what's wrong with you right wing men, but I kinda like sex.



Just be responsible


----------



## 22lcidw

Dragonlady said:


> The fetus is not an "other".  A fetus has no rights at all.  The coercion is that women have been stripped of the right of self-determination by a bunch of rabid women hating men.


Biden has the false pride. Now kill each other and get violent. Kill your enemies. Cut taxes in half now. In all ways and government levels. We will start to believe.


----------



## IM2

SassyIrishLass said:


> Right next to abortion


The Air Force is not protected by the ninth amendment.


----------



## g5000

Zincwarrior said:


> Interstate only. Oklahoma could declare you can't leave the county you live in.


Where do you get that ridiculous idea?

If you want to leave your state to go to another state, then of course you are free to leave your county to do so.


----------



## Rogue AI

IM2 said:


> Can someone show me where the Air Force is mentioned in the constitution?


Are you proposing the Court ban the Air Force? Or just being stupid?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Papageorgio said:


> Correct, Congress should have taken care of this decades ago. Stupid that they turned this into a political football for 5 decades.



It helped them win elections.  It was, and still is, the single largest issue out there.  Both sides use it for the starting line


----------



## forkup

woodwork201 said:


> Very good point but personhood wasn't on the table.  It should be and, hopefully, will be one day soon.  But Louisiana's 15-week law also denied personhood.
> 
> When they finally rule on personhood, all abortions except for the life of the mother will end.  That's the goal.
> 
> Even for life of the mother, my own wife was  told for two of our three children that if she carried them it would kill her.  Of course 40+ years after the third, both mother and all the children are doing fine.
> 
> But there could be cases where life of the mother does warrant an abortion because having both mother and child die doesn't make sense.  Many mothers, though, will sacrifice their lives just trying to save their child.  Kind of like the mothers who were physically restrained from going to save their children in Uvalde.  Mothers are amazing...


Yes that's why it's correct to take the control of their own bodies away.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> But they are against people being arrested for murder for abortion which is the next step for many states.


Who's against arresting baby killers for murder? I'm all for it.  Take an innocent life, lose your life.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

IM2 said:


> The Air Force is not protected by the ninth amendment.



Evidently neither is abortion, dumbass


----------



## IM2

SassyIrishLass said:


> Just be responsible


Women are going to be pissed. A lot of men are going to be cut off.


----------



## Golfing Gator

forkup said:


> I stand corrected.



which just makes him a hypocrite also


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Ralph Norton

IM2 said:


> Can someone show me where the Air Force is mentioned in the constitution?


I know I will regret this but: 
your point is?


----------



## IM2

SassyIrishLass said:


> Evidently neither is abortion, dumbass


Actually it is.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


/——-/ Don’t worry you can still kill your baby, as long as you live in a baby killing state.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IM2 said:


> Women are going to be pissed. A lot of men are going to be cut off.



Oh well


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Who's against arresting baby killers for murder? I'm all for it.  Take an innocent life, lose your life.



We will see if any of the states take it there.


----------



## Lesh

Rogue AI said:


> They never had such a right, merely a privilege granted through legislation. When will you folks learn?


Roe V Wade made it a right


----------



## IM2

Ralph Norton said:


> I know I will regret this but:
> your point is?


Figure it out.


----------



## forkup

Golfing Gator said:


> which just makes him a hypocrite also


I agree


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lesh said:


> Roe V Wade made it a right



Buh bye


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> If I was a 20 something year old man right now, I'd be pissed.



You're still pissed, whatever you are. The left's black genocide program took a huge blow today, I'm sure you're upset about that.


----------



## basquebromance

BREAKING: Joe Manchin says he would vote to codify Roe V. Wade.

get rid of the filibuster then!


----------



## 1srelluc

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


----------



## Sunsettommy

basquebromance said:


>



What a bunch of hysterical women they are who should stop whining for automatic full abortion rights when 93% of all abortions occurs in the first 16 weeks which means most women democrats or not do it early in the Pregnancy.

That is a starting point they can work towards.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with drugs in mail
> 
> Of course authorities can inspect the mail


No they can’t interfere with US Mail


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> No they can’t interfere with US Mail



Yes they can, dumbass. It's been established


----------



## basquebromance

This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedom is on the ballot.


----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> Roe V Wade made it a right


The Court does not have the Constitutional authority to create rights. You folks have a lot to learn.


----------



## task0778

Ralph Norton said:


> This is strange. I too have seen 5-4.    Per CNBC:
> The Supreme Court in a 5-4 decision on Friday overturned Roe v. Wade, the landmark ruling that established the constitutional right to abortion in the U.S. in 1973.



LOL, from CNN:

The vote was 5-3-1. In a joint dissenting opinion, Justices Stephen Breyer, Sonia Sotomayor and Elena Kagan heavily criticized the majority, closing: "With sorrow -- for this Court, but more, for the many millions of American women who have today lost a fundamental constitutional protection -- we dissent."









						Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
					

The Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade on Friday, holding that there is no longer a federal constitutional right to an abortion. 




					www.cnn.com
				





Whatev.


----------



## Lisa558

woodwork201 said:


> He was a coward - as expected.  He wrote his own, separate, opinion upholding the Louisiana 15-week rule but also upholding both Roe and Casey.  Roberts never let's a silly thing like the Constitution get in the way of his opinions.


He’s spineless.


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


>



Of course we're celebrating. Life won! Millions of children will avoid murder going forward. The fact that the baby-killers brought their defeat upon themselves makes it sweeter (and reinforces the concept of cosmic justice), but it's not the reason to celebrate.


----------



## IM2

woodwork201 said:


> Who's against arresting baby killers for murder? I'm all for it.  Take an innocent life, lose your life.


A baby is a born human. And once that human is born, they can get shot up by some idiot with an AR 15. This is how stupid people like you are.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> Of course we're celebrating. Life won! Millions of children will avoid murder going forward. The fact that the baby-killers brought their defeat upon themselves makes it sweeter (and reinforces the concept of cosmic justice), but it's not the reason to celebrate.


No they won't.


----------



## basquebromance

Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer told CBS News on Friday that the rollback of Roe v. Wade is going to have "massive impact," but that many are going to push for abortion access.

"It's a precarious moment and that's why we've got to continue this fight."


----------



## Lesh

Rogue AI said:


> The Court does not have the Constitutional authority to create rights. You folks have a lot to learn.


If the Court says that a thing is Constitutional then it is Constitutional. That right withstood 50 years of right wing attacks...until THIS court


----------



## Papageorgio

Golfing Gator said:


> It helped them win elections.  It was, and still is, the single largest issue out there.  Both sides use it for the starting line


you just repeated what I said, thanks, I guess.


----------



## Ralph Norton

IM2 said:


> Figure it out.


That's is roughly what I thought you would say.
My fault - I should have known better than to ask.


----------



## Foolardi

IM2 said:


> People who supported attacking the capital based on nothing, have nothing to say about people angry about losing a right.


" Nothing " yeah Bubba.Yuz got that right.Like the 
  Big Nothing Burger of the January 6th Star Chamber.
   New evidence out of whole cloth full of snot stains.
   There was No more a Constitutional right to an Abortion
    than the right to Vote w/o any I.D. provided.
    The right to Bear witness as in ... " Let's Go,Brandon! "


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Rogue AI

basquebromance said:


> This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedom is on the ballot.


So is Joe Biden, as the leader of the DNC. Good luck!


----------



## task0778

Lesh said:


> Roe V Wade made it a right



And Dobbs unmade it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

IM2 said:


> I don't know what's wrong with you right wing men, but I kinda like sex.


So you'll have to plan on driving your bitch to another state, if between the two of you you're not intelligent enough to manage a condom or a Plan B pill.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yes they can, dumbass. It's been established


Feds can 
States and local can’t inspect your nail


----------



## Lesh

Sunsettommy said:


> What a bunch of hysterical women they are who should stop whining for automatic full abortion rights when 93% of all abortions occurs in the first 16 weeks which means most women democrats or not do it early in the Pregnancy.
> 
> That is a starting point they can work towards.


"hysterical women"

Yea...that a winning argument with women


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> You're still pissed, whatever you are. The left's black genocide program took a huge blow today, I'm sure you're upset about that.


There is no black genocide program white ---. Unless you're talking about the unequal treatment of blacks in healthcare. 

Or police murder.


----------



## TemplarKormac

task0778 said:


> _The Supreme Court overturned its Roe v. Wade ruling Friday with a 6-3 decision in a Mississippi case that returns the issue of abortion to the states after nearly 50 years. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Overturns Roe v. Wade in Dobbs Decision
> 
> 
> The court overturns its 1973 Roe v. Wade ruling, returning the abortion issue to the people and their elected leaders after nearly 50 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


5-3.

Roberts concurred in the judgment. Essentially an abstention.


----------



## Ralph Norton

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: Joe Manchin says he would vote to codify Roe V. Wade.
> 
> get rid of the filibuster then!


Really? Why did he just vote against it on May 12, 2022?


----------



## task0778

basquebromance said:


> This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedom is on the ballot.



AS it should be IMHO.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> Read the 9th amendment. Don't play semantics.


Next in line, the supremes reverse the emancipation proclamation.


----------



## Zincwarrior

g5000 said:


> Where do you get that ridiculous idea?
> 
> If you want to leave your state to go to another state, then of course you are free to leave your county to do so.


If you want to travel from one county to another only, you're not.

Also there is no stop to the state government mandating castration. Under the 2022 Fair Support Act, Texas could require that all the father's of all children out of wedlock be castrated, so that assets would be focused on the existing child.


----------



## Lesh

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So you'll have to plan on driving *your bitch *to another state, if between the two of you you're not intelligent enough to manage a condom or a Plan B pill.


"Your bitch"

Ya gotta love Republicans

And oh by the way...kiss Plan B goodbye as well


----------



## Papageorgio

Lesh said:


> If the Court says that a thing is Constitutional then it is Constitutional. That right withstood 50 years of right wing attacks...until THIS court


Rulings are always open to interpetation, hopefully Congres gets off it's ass and does something they should have addressed 50 years ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So you'll have to plan on driving your bitch to another state, if between the two of you you're not intelligent enough to manage a condom or a Plan B pill.


You mean rubber.lol I hate the c word,they never say rubber anymore like the good old days.  Everybody is getting in this shill I see.lol


----------



## Lesh

task0778 said:


> And Dobbs unmade it.


Three Trump appointed religio right wingers unmade it


----------



## IM2

Foolardi said:


> " Nothing " yeah Bubba.Yuz got that right.Like the
> Big Nothing Burger of the January 6th Star Chamber.
> New evidence out of whole cloth full of snot stains.
> There was No more a Constitutional right to an Abortion
> than the right to Vote w/o any I.D. provided.
> The right to Bear witness as in ... " Let's Go,Brandon! "


There was a constitutional right to abortion. That was determined 50 years ago. And the 1-6 committee has barbecued your nothing burger.


----------



## IM2

Lesh said:


> Three Trump appointed religio right wingers unmade it


Activist judges.


----------



## Lesh

This is what you get with Republicans in the Senate

Uber right wing Justices


----------



## Flash

shockedcanadian said:


> I find all of this odd just a few months before the midterms.  This is a great way to energize the Dem base and try to have them deny the GOP tidal wave that is sure to occur.
> 
> This decision FINALLY shifted CNN from 1/6 and now Biden is going to "address the nation".
> 
> All of this is peculiar timing, this would be more wisely done after a GOP W.H victory not now.
> 
> It doesn't even matter what this decision means, it ensures the MSM and others will paint it a prticular way.  As they said on CNN *"people will go to the polls on this decision".*


Don't believe the MSM lies.  A lot more people in this country are pro life than pro child killing as a method of birth control.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> Feds can
> States and local can’t inspect your nail



With a warrant they can


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lesh said:


> "Your bitch"
> 
> Ya gotta love Republicans
> 
> And oh by the way...kiss Plan B goodbye as well


Negro men get to refer to their women as "bitches", but white women don't?

Nope.  We don't buy that bullshit any more.


----------



## Wballz49

Operation CreampieFest begins😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

SassyIrishLass said:


> With a warrant they can


What's this about inspecting my nails?


----------



## Foolardi

Penelope said:


> Not irrational.


Fir the same reason Obama's IRS superior Louis Lerner.
 Not only used the 5th but pulled a fast one before invoking it.
 Sat down and read a statement then took the 5th.
   Obama telling Bill O'Reilly on Superbowl weekend { Fox sponsored }
    " There wasn't a smidgen of Corruption. " Before the IRS Investigation
   was even completed.


----------



## McRib




----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> Activist judges.


The filthy activist judges were the stupid Supreme Cort Justices that pulled this silly shit that a woman magically had a Constitutional right to kill a child as a birth control method back in 1973.


----------



## Lesh

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Negro men get to refer to their women as "bitches", but white women don't?
> 
> Nope.  We don't buy that bullshit any more.


So your hatred of women extends to black folks too.

Got it


----------



## shockedcanadian

Flash said:


> Don't believe the MSM lies.  A lot more people in this country are pro life than pro child killing as a method of birth control.



Notice, that although 6 judges chose this, they are calling this "a Trump judges decision".  They don't want anyone to associate this with former GOP leaders, just Trump.

The old Neo-Cons are as giddy about this decision as Dems looking to rally their dying base, they both want to help the Dems against "America First", what better way than this decision before a mid-term that was going to be a record flood for the Dems?


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


>



^^^This is the man who's killed over 600,000 people with covid. At least half of them were women.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lesh said:


> So your hatred of women extends to black folks too.
> 
> Got it


So your ignorance extends to every word that comes out of your filthy leftist mouth.

Got it.


----------



## BlindBoo

Delldude said:


> From what was leaked, the decision specifically addresses this issue, only. It was highlighted in the leak.


It's only the beginning.



basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: Joe Manchin says he would vote to codify Roe V. Wade.
> 
> get rid of the filibuster then!


It's the only way they got the three extreme members who everyone knew were going to take away the rights of all America Women.


----------



## rightwinger

SassyIrishLass said:


> With a warrant they can


Based on what?

You order abortion pills over the Internet out of state

They legally mail it in a plain brown wrapper. It arrives at your house

What is the probable cause for a warrant?


----------



## TemplarKormac

basquebromance said:


> BREAKING: Joe Manchin says he would vote to codify Roe V. Wade.
> 
> get rid of the filibuster then!


That's not breaking news. He voted three times against such efforts just this year.


----------



## Delldude

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That is full of lies.
> 
> What part of "it's as state issue" does she not understand?
> 
> And if there is a federal abortion ban, they will have proper grounds to overturn it.


Don't worry the Imbecile in Chief was just on claiming abortion is a constitutional right.
Now he claims it's time to make it a US law......duh......it supposedly was, and found unconstitutional.
Codifying it will not pass constitutional muster, either.


----------



## iceberg

shockedcanadian said:


> Notice, that although 6 judges chose this, they are calling this "a Trump judges decision".  They don't want anyone to associate this with former GOP leaders, just Trump.
> 
> The old Neo-Cons are as giddy about this decision as Dems looking to rally their dying base, they both want to help the Dems against "America First", what better way than this decision before a mid-term that was going to be a record flood for the Dems?


because they are 100% invested in trump being the poster child of all issues. it's a bad move of their own undoing in the end because it simply shows they have nothing to offer but condemnation of the 1 man they spent their entire wad on demonizing.


----------



## HenryBHough

Lesh said:


> So your hatred of women extends to black folks too.
> 
> Got it


Sick minds are never really cured as you have proven.  Makes me think red flag laws, though likely unconstitutional, might be a good thing.


----------



## Lesh

McRib said:


> View attachment 661762


Yup...that was another groud breaking ruling this extremist court handed down

Weakened the wall between church and state

Over ruled state laws concerning gun regs

Over turned Roe V Wade

And they ain't done. In fact they're just getting started

This is what Republican Senate and Presidencies get you


----------



## Flash

McRib said:


> View attachment 661762


You are confused.  

There was not a word mentioned about religion in the decision.  It was judged on Constitutional merits. 

Not a word in the Constitution about abortion.  The 1973 decision was significantly flawed in order to placate the Feminazis that were being major assholes at the time.


----------



## Brain357

States with strong anti abortion laws have more single parent families.  They have more crime.  And they all happen to be red.  Great.


----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> If the Court says that a thing is Constitutional then it is Constitutional. That right withstood 50 years of right wing attacks...until THIS court


This court righted a great injustice and corrected a massive government overreach. You should be thanking them.


----------



## Delldude

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


Immorality wasn't and isn't the issue. 

The 10th amendment was.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Ralph Norton said:


> This is strange. I too have seen 5-4.    Per CNBC:
> The Supreme Court in a 5-4 decision on Friday overturned Roe v. Wade, the landmark ruling that established the constitutional right to abortion in the U.S. in 1973.


Technically one abstention.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> It helped them win elections.  It was, and still is, the single largest issue out there.  Both sides use it for the starting line











						Supreme Court's decision on abortion could open the door to overturn same-sex marriage, contraception and other major rulings
					

The Supreme Court's opinion overturning Roe v. Wade on Friday could open the door for courts to overturn same-sex marriage, contraception and other rights.




					www.cnn.com
				




courts are now like politicians - vote not according to law, but preference and bend interpretations to match. this only means that eventually when the courts are "left" again, all this will be undone.

it's so insane.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> It's only been overturned in cases where the original court fucked up, like in Plessey.
> 
> And the court fucked up with Roe.


Yes, that is going to be the new big lie Republicans will tell, as they prepare to take cases on contraception and same sex marriage before the SCOTUS.

 I see it has already filtered down to you.  

Let me help you a bit:

Nobody believes those lies. Nobody. The people telling them (you) and the people hearing them don't believe them.


----------



## Brain357

Flash said:


> You are confused.
> 
> There was not a word mentioned about religion in the decision.  It was judged on Constitutional merits.
> 
> Not a word in the Constitution about abortion.  The 1973 decision was significantly flawed in order to placate the Feminazis that were being major assholes at the time.


It was partisan garbage.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> If the Court says that a thing is Constitutional then it is Constitutional. That right withstood 50 years of right wing attacks...until THIS court


In this case, the constitution prevailed.


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> Don't worry the Imbecile in Chief was just on claiming abortion is a constitutional right.


Until today...for the last 50 years...it was


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> What this means is it has gone back to the states even the late Ruth Bader Ginsburg acknowledged the way Roe was done made it vulnerable to being overturned. The fight over abortion did not end today it just moved to the state level.


*so that States can ban abortion


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

BlindBoo said:


> It's only the beginning.
> 
> 
> It's the only way they got the three extreme members who everyone knew were going to take away the rights of all America Women.


Last I checked, 3 against 6 was not enough to do it.

And what right do American women not have today that they had yesterday?

Edit:

Hmmmmmmm..............

Still waiting BlindBoo

Another edit:  Still waiting BlindBoo

I accept your surrender.


----------



## Delldude

Brain357 said:


> States with strong anti abortion laws have more single parent families.  They have more crime.  And they all happen to be red.  Great.


You'll see abortion quick stops just over the state borders, like buying fireworks.
Doubt they'll have more crime, the red states support the rule of law.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lesh said:


> Until today...for the last 50 years...it was


WHOOOOOOOSSSHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> Yup...that was another groud breaking ruling this extremist court handed down
> 
> Weakened the wall between church and state
> 
> Over ruled state laws concerning gun regs
> 
> Over turned Roe V Wade
> 
> And they ain't done. In fact they're just getting started
> 
> This is what Republican Senate and Presidencies get you


You are confused about this.

Let me educate you Moon Bat.

The Constitution very clearly says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  It is a right protected by the Federal government like everything in the Bill of Rights.

No a damn word in the whole Constitution (including the amendments) to protect the right of a woman to kill their child as a birth control method.

Do you understand the difference?  Probably not since you are a Moon bat.


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


> This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedom is on the ballot.



So is wanting to be able to feed your kids, put gas in your car, have a job, stop starting foreign wars, and control the fentanyl and criminals coming across the open border.


----------



## hadit

BlindBoo said:


> Look into trigger laws
> 
> View attachment 661751
> 
> Not him......


Sure, there will be some states where these laws take effect, but it is certainly not illegal in the nation. That's the point.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> Until today...for the last 50 years...it was


Last 50 years were an incorrect application of the constitution.


----------



## Brain357

Delldude said:


> You'll see abortion quick stops just over the state borders, like buying fireworks.
> Doubt they'll have more crime, the red states support the rule of law.


That support is getting them lots of crime . Look at the states with highest homicide rate.  Blood red.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Brain357 said:


> States with strong anti abortion laws have more single parent families.  They have more crime.  And they all happen to be red.  Great.


And you're a foul liar.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> That's not what they said about guns.


The Second Amendment protect the rights of gun owners.


----------



## Delldude

basquebromance said:


>


Tell me what other decisions weren't based on the 10th amendment?

There's your clue.


----------



## Lisa558

IM2 said:


> There is no black genocide program white ---. Unless you're talking about the unequal treatment of blacks in healthcare.
> 
> Or police murder.


She’s talking about Margaret Sanger, who pushed abortion as a way to limit the black population.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Delldude said:


> You'll see abortion quick stops just over the state borders, like buying fireworks.
> Doubt they'll have more crime, the red states support the rule of law.


Fine with me.  Just don't do it in my state.

I mean, it's a given that it's going to happen because so few Americans can control their genitals.  Just don't do it in my state.


----------



## marvin martian

IM2 said:


> There is no black genocide program white ---. Unless you're talking about the unequal treatment of blacks in healthcare.
> 
> Or police murder.



That's part of it, primarily in places run by people like you. The other part is the concerted and intentional effort to abort black babies.


----------



## Brain357

Flash said:


> You are confused about this.
> 
> Let me educate you Moon Bat.
> 
> The Constitution very clearly says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  It is a right protected by the Federal government like everything in the Bill of Rights.
> 
> No a damn word in the whole Constitution (including the amendments) to protect the right of a woman to kill their child as a birth control method.
> 
> Do you understand the difference?  Probably not since you are a Moon bat.


It’s in regards to a well regulated militia.  Hence why it starts talking about a well regulated militia.  Only things militias do now is commit crimes.


----------



## OKTexas

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade




Supreme court decisions have been overturned more than 240 times, this is just one more. So don't pretend that this is unusual. This ends a dark time in US history where a woman had a legal right to kill her offspring.

.


----------



## miketx

Flash said:


> Don't believe the MSM lies


Heard it all now.


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> Millions of children will avoid murder going forward.



Will they?

If one just has to drive across a state line to have it done, how many will actually be saved?


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> It's only been overturned in cases where the original court fucked up, like in Plessey.
> 
> And the court fucked up with Roe.


And Loving....


----------



## Lisa558

Meister said:


> The Second Amendment protect the rights of gun owners.


Yup. What is it with these leftists? Didn’t they take basic government in high school? You’d think none of them had ever heard of the Constitution or the concept of states’ rights.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lisa558 said:


> She’s talking about Margaret Sanger, who pushed abortion as a way to limit the black population.


She saw negroes as "weeds".


----------



## Delldude

BlindBoo said:


> It's only the beginning.
> 
> 
> It's the only way they got the three extreme members who everyone knew were going to take away the rights of all America Women.


No one took any rights away from women. That decision will now be returned to the states..


----------



## Brain357

Golfing Gator said:


> Will they?
> 
> If one just has to drive across a state line to have it done, how many will actually be saved?


They will just be killed in horrible ways now.  School shootings and child abuse.


----------



## Missourian

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, I do not, no matter how many times you repeat the lie


Whatever you say, Stolen Valor.

Who did you vote for in the 2020 Presidential election again?

I really don't expect an honest reply.


Now run along and continue your charade.


----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> Until today...for the last 50 years...it was


Not even close, if it was a right only an amendment could change it.


----------



## Brain357

Delldude said:


> No one took any rights away from women. That decision will now be returned to the states..


Which are all gerrymandered so the people have no real voice.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Brain357 said:


> It’s in regards to a well regulated militia.  Hence why it starts talking about a well regulated militia.


The USSC rejected your argument 2 decades ago.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> No one took any rights away from women. That decision will now be returned to the states..



And some have already taken away the right in their state


----------



## Flash

shockedcanadian said:


> Notice, that although 6 judges chose this, they are calling this "a Trump judges decision".  They don't want anyone to associate this with former GOP leaders, just Trump.
> 
> The old Neo-Cons are as giddy about this decision as Dems looking to rally their dying base, they both want to help the Dems against "America First", what better way than this decision before a mid-term that was going to be a record flood for the Dems?


This will be an issue for the Democrat filth to get fundraising but anybody that supported a woman  having a Federal right to kill a child for a birth control method was a;ways going to vote Democrat.  It won't change anything for everybody else.

We Americans are damn glad of the two SCOTUS rulings yesterday and today and reinforces the fact that the Democrats have to be kicked out of power.


----------



## Zincwarrior

SassyIrishLass said:


> With a warrant they can


Yes with a warrant.  There are attached constitutional protections. They can't just search all mail.

Also the Federal government may limit that further under the ICC.


----------



## Delldude

Brain357 said:


> That support is getting them lots of crime . Look at the states with highest homicide rate.  Blood red.


Can you share your factual link on your claim?


----------



## marvin martian

Lisa558 said:


> She’s talking about Margaret Sanger, who pushed abortion as a way to limit the black population.



And the DemoKKKrat party has been doing Sanger's work ever since.


----------



## Delldude

Lisa558 said:


> She’s talking about Margaret Sanger, who pushed abortion as a way to limit the black population.


Hillary's favorite person.


----------



## Brain357

M14 Shooter said:


> The USSC rejected your argument 2 decades ago.


Yes the court has been garbage for a long time.  Notice how mass shootings and homicides have increased since their decision.


----------



## Rogue AI

Brain357 said:


> Which are all gerrymandered so the people have no real voice.


They have feet, need help packing?


----------



## Lesh

Rogue AI said:


> Not even close, if it was a right only an amendment could change it.


It was a RULING that recognized a right


----------



## Billy000

Anathema said:


> Excellent. This returns the legal limitations to the individual states. Absolutely nothing changes here in Massachusetts. Don’t like your state’s laws… get them changed or move.


Let’s face it. In your younger days, you would gladly have a woman get an abortion if she was some fling or non serious girlfriend. You idiots don’t have actual principles on this subject. You gladly make exceptions for your own selfishness.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Missourian said:


> Who did you vote for in the 2020 Presidential election again?



My 2020 ballot...


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> And some have already taken away the right in their state


And?


----------



## Brain357

Flash said:


> This will be an issue for the Democrat filth to get fundraising but anybody that supported a woman  having a Federal right to kill a child for a birth control method was a;ways going to vote Democrat.  It won't change anything for everybody else.
> 
> We Americans are damn glad of the two SCOTUS rulings yesterday and today and reinforces the fact that the Democrats have to be kicked out of power.


It also spared sick children and their families the pain of being born and dying from illness.  Saves women who would die giving birth.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

bodecea said:


> And Loving....



Quite right. And let's be clear, the negro has no rights the white man is obliged to respect. A negro woman can never be made a white man's wife, only his bitch.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Delldude said:


> Can you share your factual link on your claim?


No, it can't.


----------



## Flash

Brain357 said:


> It was partisan garbage.


The partisan garbage was the original 1973 ruling that was done for the despicable reason to kiss the ass of the Feminazis that were raising hell at the time.  There was no reasonable basis for those jackasses to declare that the Constitution of the US somehow protects the woman's right to kill a child as a birth control method.  Nothing.  Nada.  Ziltch.


----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> It was a RULING that recognized a right


Apparently not. Now grab your pussyhat and get mad, I'll need a good laugh by dinner time.


----------



## Delldude

marvin martian said:


> And the DemoKKKrat party has been doing Sanger's work ever since.


Most clinics are either in or a quick hop next to economically depressed areas.
Funny how that works.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Meister said:


> The Second Amendment protect the rights of gun owners.


Depends on how its interpreted...
A future court could revisit and determine that the "Militia" fragment is the active portion, thus meaning state militias may not be infringed.


----------



## Foolardi

Delldude said:


> Ruling was 5-4


Forgetting that Roberts all by his lonesome in the 11th hour
   gave ObamaCare Life.Changing it on the basis that it was
  essentially a tax.Rationalized Obama's individual mandate as
  some tax.


----------



## Jets

From page 119 of the decision. 


_*For that reason, in future cases, we should reconsider all of this Court’s substantive due process precedents, includ- ing Griswold, Lawrence, and Obergefell. Because any sub- stantive due process decision is “demonstrably erroneous,” Ramos v. Louisiana, 590 U. S. ___, ___ (2020) (THOMAS, J., concurring in judgment) (slip op., at 7), we have a duty to “correct the error” established in those precedents, Gamble v. United States, 587 U. S. ___, ___ (2019) (THOMAS, J., con- curring) (slip op., at 9). After overruling these demonstra- bly erroneous decisions, the question would remain whether other constitutional provisions guarantee the myr- iad rights that our substantive due process cases have gen- erated.

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf*_


----------



## Delldude

Brain357 said:


> Yes the court has been garbage for a long time.  Notice how mass shootings and homicides have increased since their decision.


Looks more like what you are seeing is form dem control of both houses several times now.


----------



## Brain357

Delldude said:


> Can you share your factual link on your claim?


Which fact are you denying?









						The Red State Murder Problem – Third Way
					

Third Way is a center-left think tank that champions modern solutions to the most challenging problems in US public policy, including the economy, climate and energy, national security, social policy, and politics.




					www.thirdway.org


----------



## Blackrook

Dragonlady said:


> The Court most certainly did fuck up overturning Roe.  The SC Court just told American women that they have NO RIGHTS UNDER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> The last time women were this angry, Republicans lost the House.  This time, they're going to lose the Senate, and the Trump Court has lost the respect of American women.


You speak for all women?


----------



## McRib

Trump said it was "God's decision".  Yea, Trump really said that.


His advisers had encouraged Mr. Trump to keep quiet about the issue until a ruling was issued, in part to ensure he was not accused of trying to influence the decision. Still, the contrast between Mr. Trump and conservatives who have heralded the decision and who worked in his administration, such as former Vice President Mike Pence, has been striking. On Friday morning, Mr. Pence issued a statement saying, “Life won,” as he called for abortion opponents to keep fighting “in every state in the land.”

A spokesman for Mr. Trump did not immediately respond to a request for comment about his private remarks, or his view of the ruling. But in an interview that Fox News published after the decision on Friday, *Mr. Trump, asked about his role, said, “God made the decision.”* He said the decision was “following the Constitution, and giving rights back when they should have been given long ago.”

“I think, in the end, this is something that will work out for everybody,” Mr. Trump told Fox News. 

Mr. Trump supported abortion rights for many years, although he said he abhorred the procedure. In 2011, preparing for a possible campaign, he reversed course and told a conservative political conference that he opposed abortion rights. And throughout his political career, he has privately called it a “tough issue” and publicly struggled to discuss it. 

In an interview with The New York Times in May, Mr. Trump uttered an eyebrow-raising demurral in response to a question about the central role he had played in tipping the balance on the Supreme Court and paving the way for the reversal of Roe v. Wade.

*“I never like to take credit for anything,” said Mr. Trump*, who spent his career affixing his name to almost anything he could.










						Trump Privately Called a Roe v. Wade Reversal ‘Bad’ for His Party
					

Publicly, former President Donald J. Trump had been remarkably tight-lipped. But privately, he worried the decision could lead to a backlash in the midterms.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Brain357

Delldude said:


> Looks more like what you are seeing is form dem control of both houses several times now.


Yeah that’s why red states have worse homicide rates.


----------



## Flash

Brain357 said:


> It also spared sick children and their families the pain of being born and dying from illness.  Saves women who would die giving birth.


Life is always preferable to death.

By removing the Federal protection it opens the door for the states to have reasonable common sense abortion laws now instead of the murderous abortion on demand for the sake of convenience, which is bat shit crazy.

That is a good thing.


----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> Will they?
> 
> If one just has to drive across a state line to have it done, how many will actually be saved?



Hopefully many, but if you're advocating for a national ban on abortion, I support that, too.


----------



## Delldude

Brain357 said:


> It also spared sick children and their families the pain of being born and dying from illness.  Saves women who would die giving birth.


Saves many women who got tuned Friday and Saturday nights from having to deal with the consequences of loose morals.

If it feels good, do it.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Stare Decisis was dead 150 years ago.


----------



## braalian

IM2 said:


> I don't know what's wrong with you right wing men, but I kinda like sex.


So do I. That’s why I always keep a condom in my wallet. Birth control isn’t difficult.


----------



## marvin martian

Brain357 said:


> Yeah that’s why red states have worse homicide rates.



States are irrelevant. It's the cities, and the worst ones are ALWAYS run by people just like you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Rogue AI said:


> Apparently not. Now grab your pussyhat and get mad, I'll need a good laugh by dinner time.


I might actually have to renew my online subscription to the local paper so I can watch the fun.

Sorry, no TV.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Lisa558

Brain357 said:


> It also spared sick children and their families the pain of being born and dying from illness.  Saves women who would die giving birth.


More lives were taken than saved.


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> Hopefully many, but if you're advocating for a national ban on abortion, I support that, too.



I am not advocating anything, just asking a question


----------



## marvin martian

basquebromance said:


>



She seems likely to send out suicide bombers. She should be investigated.


----------



## IM2

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So you'll have to plan on driving your bitch to another state, if between the two of you you're not intelligent enough to manage a condom or a Plan B pill.


I don't have to worry about that when my woman is 52. So you go by your bitch those adult diapers.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Stormy Daniels said:


> Quite right. And let's be clear, the negro has no rights the white man is obliged to respect. A negro woman can never be made a white man's wife, only his bitch.


I think Loving is more protected under the 14th Amendment.

Interestingly, Loving said specifically that marriage was a fundamental right:
_ These statutes also deprive the Lovings of liberty without due process of law in violation of the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. The freedom to marry has long been recognized as one of the vital personal rights essential to the orderly pursuit of happiness by free men.
     Marriage is one of the "basic civil rights of man," fundamental to our very existence and survival. To deny this fundamental freedom on so unsupportable a basis as the racial classifications embodied in these statutes, classifications so directly subversive of the principle of equality at the heart of the Fourteenth Amendment, is surely to deprive all the State's citizens of liberty without due process of law._


edit, a quick word search of the new opinion does not mention Loving. Strange. 
*So, who knows? *


----------



## Brain357

Delldude said:


> Saves many women who got tuned Friday and Saturday nights from having to deal with the consequences of loose morals.
> 
> If it feels good, do it.


And now you want lots of kids with parents who didn’t want them.  Child abuse maybe?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

IM2 said:


> I don't have to worry about that when my woman is 52. So you go by your bitch those adult diapers.


Wen u lern too spel.


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> It's amazing how everything is so awful when your side doesn't get 100% of it's way.


Like crying over poor bakers.


----------



## Rogue AI

Zincwarrior said:


> Depends on how its interpreted...
> A future court could revisit and determine that the "Militia" fragment is the active portion, thus meaning state militias may not be infringed.


That won't happen as it would open the door and protect ungoverned militias. Every Democrat since Clinton has been at war with the Militia movement.


----------



## martybegan

Dragonlady said:


> The Court most certainly did fuck up overturning Roe.  The SC Court just told American women that they have NO RIGHTS UNDER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> The last time women were this angry, Republicans lost the House.  This time, they're going to lose the Senate, and the Trump Court has lost the respect of American women.



The courts fucked up o


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, that is going to be the new big lie Republicans will tell, as they prepare to take cases on contraception and same sex marriage before the SCOTUS.
> 
> I see it has already filtered down to you.
> 
> Let me help you a bit:
> 
> Nobody believes those lies. Nobody. The people telling them (you) and the people hearing them don't believe them.



Kind of like having to lie that women can have penises?


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> And Loving....



Loving was right, Obergfell was wrong.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not advocating anything, just asking a question



Well, you got your answer. Abortion will be largely illegal in at least 26 states going forward, and I'm sure a national ban will be proposed. Life won _big _today.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> Like crying over poor bakers.



Letting a few bakers deny one specific transaction isn't getting 100% my way.

Actually it is, because if they denied point of sale services I would be on your side, not theirs.


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> The Court is making it clear
> Past rulings are off the table
> 
> The only thing that matters is the views of 18th century Americans thought we needed
> 
> If you did not need in in the 1700s, you don’t need it now


One of the ironies here is, I guarantee a lot of these people don't give two shits about abortion.  Like their demigod.

But, they get to own da libs, and that's the top priority.

Elections have consequences.


----------



## Meister

Zincwarrior said:


> Depends on how its interpreted...
> A future court could revisit and determine that the "Militia" fragment is the active portion, thus meaning state militias may not be infringed.


The Militia was the People when the Constitution and Amendments were written.  
It was well detailed as to intent.
Remember one thing, The Constitution and Amendments were there  not to protect the government from its people,
but to protect the people from its government.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> She seems likely to send out suicide bombers. She should be investigated.


Yeah right. You mfs want to equate legitimate anger with your bs whining over a lie.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Brain357 said:


> And now you want lots of kids with parents who didn’t want them.  Child abuse maybe?


Simple solution, but I'm not surprised that you can't work your way out of your "life, liberty and the right to fuck like dogs" mindset and figure it out.


----------



## Brain357

marvin martian said:


> States are irrelevant. It's the cities, and the worst ones are ALWAYS run by people just like you.


The worst cities are in red states.   You have excuses not results.  Clinton and Rudy passed gun control and crime went down . More and more concealed carry and crime goes up.  Your policies are garbage.


----------



## Rogue AI

Brain357 said:


> And now you want lots of kids with parents who didn’t want them.  Child abuse maybe?


We could all just settle for responsible people. Problem solved.


----------



## IM2

marvin martian said:


> Well, you got your answer. Abortion will be largely illegal in at least 26 states going forward, and I'm sure a national ban will be proposed. Life won _big _today.


Life did not win. Zealotry did.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BlindBoo

Delldude said:


> In this case, the constitution prevailed.


Nope. The new interpretation of the Constitution emerging from the Neo-GOP's Hack Court swings the pendulum a great deal to the right, but you know, the thing about pendulums is.........


----------



## Lisa558

marvin martian said:


> States are irrelevant. It's the cities, and the worst ones are ALWAYS run by people just like you.


St. Louis, Baltimore, Detroit, Chicago top the list the worst cities.


----------



## rightwinger

Mac1958 said:


> One of the ironies here is, I guarantee a lot of these people don't give two shits about abortion.  Like their demigod.
> 
> But, they get to own da libs, and that's the top priority.
> 
> Elections have consequences.


If they don’t. 

Dems have themselves to blame


----------



## scruffy

Dragonlady said:


> The Court most certainly did fuck up overturning Roe.  The SC Court just told American women that they have NO RIGHTS UNDER THE CONSTITUTION.



Shut up, lying leftard foreign agitator.

You know nothing.




Dragonlady said:


> The last time women were this angry, Republicans lost the House.  This time, they're going to lose the Senate, and the Trump Court has lost the respect of American women.




Aw. Women are angry. Aww... hey guess what, the only angry one is you. And you don't matter, cause you're a fucktard foreigner agitator.

Stop meddling in our politics. Get outta here.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

basquebromance said:


>


God, what a stupid ****.


----------



## iceberg

Lesh said:


> Until today...for the last 50 years...it was


please cite the part of the constitution that made an abortion a right.


----------



## Brain357

Rogue AI said:


> We could all just settle for responsible people. Problem solved.


Good luck with that.  Most unwed moms In Red states…


----------



## Lastamender

Democrats and their Garbage Media MELT DOWN over Roe v Wade being overturned…. [VIDEOS]
					

Democrats and the Garbage Media are melting down and doing everything they can to spew lies and misinformation in the immediate aftermath of the Supreme Court overturning Roe v Wade. We’ll st…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## iceberg

marvin martian said:


> Well, you got your answer. Abortion will be largely illegal in at least 26 states going forward, and I'm sure a national ban will be proposed. Life won _big _today.


wait - if there is no constitutional basis to allow abortion, how can there be one for a national level ban?


----------



## scruffy

Stormy Daniels said:


> Quite right. And let's be clear, the negro has no rights the white man is obliged to respect. A negro woman can never be made a white man's wife, only his bitch.


Boy, the racist leftards are showing their true colors today


----------



## Lastamender

Brain357 said:


> Good luck with that.  Most unwed moms In Red states…


Prove that.


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> Well, you got your answer. Abortion will be largely illegal in at least 26 states going forward, and I'm sure a national ban will be proposed. Life won _big _today.



A national ban would require at least 65 Repub Senators to have any chance of passing.  That will never happen


----------



## Delldude

Brain357 said:


> And now you want lots of kids with parents who didn’t want them.  Child abuse maybe?


Now all the illegals can either babysit or adopt.


----------



## Brain357

BlindBoo said:


> Nope. The new interpretation of the Constitution emerging from the Neo-GOP's Hack Court swings the pendulum a great deal to the right, but you know, the thing about pendulums is.........


The court is so bad they needed more protection.  They are illegitimate.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Brain357 said:


> Yeah that’s why red states have worse homicide rates.



Crazy, it almost mirrors this list:










						List of U.S. states and territories by African-American population - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




ARE YOU RACIST?


----------



## Missourian

Golfing Gator said:


> My 2020 ballot...
> 
> View attachment 661774


And the charade continues...


----------



## g5000

Dragonlady said:


> The fetus is not an "other".  A fetus has no rights at all.  The coercion is that women have been stripped of the right of self-determination by a bunch of rabid women hating men.


Amy Coney Barrett joined the opinion to overturn Roe.


----------



## Golfing Gator

iceberg said:


> wait - if there is no constitutional basis to allow abortion, how can there be one for a national level ban?



Consistency is not really a big thing for these folks


----------



## Brain357

ColonelAngus said:


> Crazy, it almost mirrors this list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by African-American population - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU RACIST?


The states are red, go figure.


----------



## IM2

Meister said:


> The Militia was the People when the Constitution and Amendments were written.
> It was well detailed as to intent.
> Remember one thing, The Constitution and Amendments were there  not to protect the government from its people,
> but to protect the people from its government.


The trained militia was the military. The constitution made the federal government supreme and it protects us from tyranny by citizens whether they are elected or not.


----------



## g5000

Zincwarrior said:


> If you want to travel from one county to another only, you're not.
> 
> Also there is no stop to the state government mandating castration. Under the 2022 Fair Support Act, Texas could require that all the father's of all children out of wedlock be castrated, so that assets would be focused on the existing child.


Put down the crack pipe.


----------



## Delldude

BlindBoo said:


> Nope. The new interpretation of the Constitution emerging from the Neo-GOP's Hack Court swings the pendulum a great deal to the right, but you know, the thing about pendulums is.........



LOL.....the 10th was walked all over 50 years ago.

Where was your outrage when Jim Crow was overturned?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Brain357 said:


> Good luck with that.  Most unwed moms In Red states…


Prove it.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Hey blue fucks.  Would you support a mans right to choose to not pay child support if the woman chooses not to abort?


----------



## martybegan

Blackrook said:


> You speak for all women?



And actually, they now have the right to concealed carry in several States they were denied that right, thanks to the same court.


----------



## marvin martian

Brain357 said:


> The worst cities are in red states.   You have excuses not results.  Clinton and Rudy passed gun control and crime went down . More and more concealed carry and crime goes up.  Your policies are garbage.



Some are in red states, but they're virtually ALL run by people just like you. DemoKKKrats LOVE urban violence, especially black urban violence. It's your Hunger Games.

Most Violent Cities In America 2021


*Most Violent Cities in America*

St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat

Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat

Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat

Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat

Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat

Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat

Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat

Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat

Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat

Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat

Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent

Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat

Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat

San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican

Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent

Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat

Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat

New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat

Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat

Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> Consistency is not really a big thing for these folks


it staggers the mind at times. but it does show both sides can get emotional and let those emotions lead them. people fail to get that's a human trait, not left or right.


----------



## Brain357

Golfing Gator said:


> Consistency is not really a big thing for these folks


When the court is illegitimate they can do whatever.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Meister said:


> The Militia was the People when the Constitution and Amendments were written.
> It was well detailed as to intent.
> Remember one thing, The Constitution and Amendments were there  not to protect the government from its people,
> but to protect the people from its government.


Yes, it was, agreed.
But Precedent does not matter now. The Court could determine that militias are only comprised of members officially in the Guard, and that the state can therefore exclude any non Guard member from owning a firearm. Further, it could find that only Guard issued or approved items fit that bill.

And the State of course can determine who is permitted to be in the Guard.



> That won't happen as it would open the door and protect ungoverned militias. Every Democrat since Clinton has been at war with the Militia movement.


Agreed. See above.


----------



## Lesh

And they ain't done yet

Thomas said justices should also reconsider other cases that rest on the right to privacy — specifically cases protecting contraception access and same-sex relationships.


“In future cases, we should reconsider all of this Court’s substantive due process precedents, including Griswold, Lawrence, and Obergefell,” Thomas wrote.


----------



## Missourian

Brain357 said:


> The court is so bad they needed more protection.


From violent left-wing assassins.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Brain357 said:


> The states are red, go figure.


You are pointing out black people are more violent than white people.


STOP THE FUCKING PRESS!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal.





bodecea said:


> Like crying over poor bakers.



Actually the courts are siding with the bakers.... roflmao


----------



## Burgermeister

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.


It's high time getting an abortion stopped being a deeply rooted tradition for some people.


----------



## marvin martian

Brain357 said:


> Good luck with that.  Most unwed moms In Red states…



They're in blue cities.


----------



## g5000

Abortion mills are going to be a growth industry in New Mexico.  They will be sprouting up at all the borders with Texas, Arizona, and Oklahoma.


----------



## task0778

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.



This is a lie.  Today's decision on Dobbs does not make abortions illegal.  In the absence of federal law, abortion is basically now a state issue, as it should be.




Stormy Daniels said:


> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time.



Another blatent lie.  Stare decisis is NOT dead, but a prior decision that was unfounded in the Constitution can be overturned.  Int he past, other decisions were overturned but Stare decisis still lives.  And will continue to live, but it's about God Damned time the courts stopped legislating from the bench as they did in Roe.




Stormy Daniels said:


> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court.



Ain't gonna happen anytime soon.  Maybe they should focus instead on working to overturn laws at the state level that they don't like.




Stormy Daniels said:


> Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country.



That is/was going to happen anyway.



We are supposed to be a nation of laws.  That means we should not have 9 unelected people deciding what is a constitutional right without any context therein to support that decision.  Abortion is still and will be legal in some states but illegal in others to some degree.  In the absence of any federal abortion law, that is the way our system of gov't is supposed to work.


----------



## petro

Billy000 said:


> Let’s face it. In your younger days, you would gladly have a woman get an abortion if she was some fling or non serious girlfriend. You idiots don’t have actual principles on this subject. You gladly make exceptions for your own selfishness.


Funny, because I made it through those years being responsible and carrying a condom for those times, instead of acting on animal impulses with no thoughts of consequences.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Brain357

marvin martian said:


> Some are in red states, but they're virtually ALL run by people just like you. DemoKKKrats LOVE urban violence, especially black urban violence. It's your Hunger Games.
> 
> Most Violent Cities In America 2021
> 
> 
> *Most Violent Cities in America*
> 
> St. Louis, MO (2,082) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Detroit, MI (2,057) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Baltimore, MD (2,027) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Memphis, TN (2,003) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Little Rock, AR (1,634) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Milwaukee, WI (1,597) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Rockford, IL (1,588) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Cleveland, OH (1,557) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Stockton, CA (1,415) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Albuquerque, NM (1,369) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Springfield, MO (1,339) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Indianapolis, IN (1,334) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Oakland, CA (1,299) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> San Bernardino, CA (1,291) - mayor - Republican
> 
> Anchorage, AK (1,203) - mayor - Independent
> 
> Nashville, TN (1,138) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Lansing, MI (1,136) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> New Orleans, LA (1,121) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Minneapolis, MN (1,101) - mayor - Democrat
> 
> Chicago, IL (1,099) - mayor - Democrat


Yeah pretty much every city is dem.  Fun how cities in states with stricter gun laws have lower homicides than cities in weak gun law states.


----------



## Flash

I am glad this Conservative leaning Court is being proactive in undoing the wrong by previous decisions.

That 1973 Supreme Court was bat shit crazy to rule that a woman had a Constitutional right to use the murder of a child as a birth control method.  There was absolutely no legal basis for that stupid decision.

It is a travesty that it stood for 50 years.  Millions of American children were murdered for the sake of convenience because of a bad ruling and that is despicable.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Brain357 said:


> Yeah pretty much every city is dem.  Fun how cities in states with stricter gun laws have lower homicides than cities in weak gun law states.



Like Chicago?


----------



## Brain357

marvin martian said:


> They're in blue cities.


Yeah all cities are blue.  City folk too educated to vote for inbred red.


----------



## Mashmont

Dogmaphobe said:


> Batton down the hatches, people.
> 
> 
> George Soros has certainly issued the orders by now.


Yes, those orders are already in place.  The signs are made,  the explosives are ready.  The paid fake protesters are set to go.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Lesh said:


> And they ain't done yet
> 
> Thomas said justices should also reconsider other cases that rest on the right to privacy — specifically cases protecting contraception access and same-sex relationships.
> 
> 
> “In future cases, we should reconsider all of this Court’s substantive due process precedents, including Griswold, Lawrence, and Obergefell,” Thomas wrote.



Yep, the court shouod correct fuck ups from the past.


----------



## Brain357

SassyIrishLass said:


> Like Chicago?


Lotta red state cities are worse.  Chicago criminals get their guns from red states…


----------



## Anathema

Billy000 said:


> Let’s face it. In your younger days, you would gladly have a woman get an abortion if she was some fling or non serious girlfriend. You idiots don’t have actual principles on this subject. You gladly make exceptions for your own selfishness


I’m 48 years old. I lost my virginity at age 25. I have never had sex with a woman who I wasn’t willing to marry and have a family with. 

Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Mashmont

Brain357 said:


> Yeah all cities are blue.  City folk too educated to vote for inbred red.


Yeah, these blue state people are so smart,  they'll burn their own cities down even though abortion is legal there.


----------



## Meister

IM2 said:


> The trained militia was the military. *The constitution made the federal government supreme* and it protects us from tyranny by citizens whether they are elected or not.


You run with that BS, IM2.  The first words of the Constitution is, ' We the People of the United States.'
The Founding Fathers knew what an overbearing government can do, and gave it *ENUMERATED RIGHTS.*

sheesh


----------



## ColonelAngus

The faux outrage by the left is comical.

ANY BITCH FROM CALIFORNIA WHO IS FREAKING OUT IS A COMPLETE FRAUD.


----------



## Sunsettommy

marvin martian said:


> They're in blue cities.



Notie how he never supports his lies?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> A national ban would require at least 65 Repub Senators to have any chance of passing.  That will never happen


----------



## g5000

Dragonlady said:


> The fetus is not an "other".  A fetus has no rights at all.


Wrong.









						Unborn Victims of Violence Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						18 U.S. Code § 1841 -  Protection of unborn children
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SassyIrishLass

I haven't seen left loons so worked up ...well since Trump kicked Cankles to the curb


----------



## Sunsettommy

marvin martian said:


>



He really did that in 1982?

I am surprised!


----------



## skews13

airplanemechanic said:


> So are you admitting there was no federal constitutional statute legalizing abortion with RVW? Thanks



Not admitting anything. Roe was originally a court decision. It was never passed as law by Congress. That was the problem from the beginning. What happened today is a direct result of Congress abdicating its power to the judicial branch. After today


Rogue AI said:


> Hardly. You simply cannot bring yourself to admit you are wrong.
> 
> The Constitution finally seems to mean something to the court. Good thing too, as that is part of their purpose. Scurry off now, bottle your tears, there's a drought in California you folks could end with little effort.



Wrong. Three other Justices dissented. So their interpretation of the Constitution doesn’t matter? Just 6 right wing religious ideologies, who are now proven liars, and political hacks, have the only valid interpretations?

*No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States;* nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.

What part of that is not clear to you?

*The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.*

How about that one Cletus?


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


>



how did that work out?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Polishprince

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade




Stare decisis was already a dead letter when the Supreme Court came down with their Lawrence decision which totally ignored Hardrick.

Lawrence established a right to sodomy, that no one ever recognized before.


----------



## BlindBoo

Delldude said:


> No one took any rights away from women. That decision will now be returned to the states..


Where women are denied the right to privacy, as far as their baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws.  Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.

Psssft, the Neo-GOP and the Great Pussy Grab.  Thanks Donnie.  

Never trust the Neo-GOP, ladies.  Better vote them out while you still can!


----------



## Rogue AI

Brain357 said:


> Yeah all cities are blue.  City folk too educated to vote for inbred red.


Yet too dumb not kill each other in record numbers.


----------



## OKTexas

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.




Well that's just a lie, ever heard of Dread Scott?

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

hadit said:


> Sure, there will be some states where these laws take effect, but it is certainly not illegal in the nation. That's the point.


Like half.

50 million women

That's the point. Of all of this. Get it straight.


----------



## miketx




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hang on Sloopy said:


> My advice. Next time swallow ladies


Another piece of advice; Wear a RainCoat 👌


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## marvin martian

Brain357 said:


> Yeah pretty much every city is dem.  Fun how cities in states with stricter gun laws have lower homicides than cities in weak gun law states.



Like Illinois, California, and New York?

LOL, you're a fucking retard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Stare Decisis was dead 150 years ago.


Then why did the lying SCOTUS nominees say otherwise, when perjuring themselves in their confirmations hearings?


----------



## Dragonlady

g5000 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unborn Victims of Violence Act - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 1841 -  Protection of unborn children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu



There have always been laws against harming pregnant women.  These laws do NOT give the fetus rights, it gives the mother the right to claim on behalf of her unborn child.  BIG difference.


----------



## BlindBoo

Zincwarrior said:


> Depends on how its interpreted...
> A future court could revisit and determine that the "Militia" fragment is the active portion, thus meaning state militias may not be infringed.



It's just a matter of who makes the opinions.  Like Kav. said I think.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Zincwarrior said:


> I think Loving is more protected under the 14th Amendment.
> 
> Interestingly, Loving said specifically that marriage was a fundamental right:
> _ These statutes also deprive the Lovings of liberty without due process of law in violation of the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment. The freedom to marry has long been recognized as one of the vital personal rights essential to the orderly pursuit of happiness by free men.
> Marriage is one of the "basic civil rights of man," fundamental to our very existence and survival. To deny this fundamental freedom on so unsupportable a basis as the racial classifications embodied in these statutes, classifications so directly subversive of the principle of equality at the heart of the Fourteenth Amendment, is surely to deprive all the State's citizens of liberty without due process of law._
> 
> 
> edit, a quick word search of the new opinion does not mention Loving. Strange.
> *So, who knows? *



Of course, forcing a woman to carry an ectopic pregnancy to term has no bearing on her fundamental rights.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

bodecea said:


> Typical Republican White-wing INCEL response.


OK… Don’t swallow. Spit out and gargle


----------



## rightnow909

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


thanks!

I'm going to read this whole thing tonight.

Is this an official thing... no more speculation?


----------



## Rogue AI

skews13 said:


> Not admitting anything. Roe was originally a court decision. It was never passed as law by Congress. That was the problem from the beginning. What happened today is a direct result of Congress abdicating its power to the judicial branch. After today
> 
> 
> Wrong. Three other Justices dissented. So their interpretation of the Constitution doesn’t matter? Just 6 right wing religious ideologies, who are now proven liars, and political hacks, have the only valid interpretations?
> 
> *No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States;* nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.
> 
> What part of that is not clear to you?


Whine more. 6 > 3, democracy in action. Don't you morons drone on and on about majority rule? Hypocrite.


----------



## rightnow909

woodwork201 said:


> YES!   So baby-killers, bring your night of rage.  Unfortunately,  I doubt it will come directly to me but I wouldn't mind at all responding to violent attack from a bunch of baby murderers.


for sure. But the thugs who like murder are going to attack  someone.. and I'll bet nothing is done to enforce the law against the *&$#@s


----------



## ColonelAngus

rightnow909 said:


> thanks!
> 
> I'm going to read this whole thing tonight.
> 
> Is this an official thing... no more speculation?



This is REAL.


----------



## miketx




----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

miketx said:


> View attachment 661705


“ She” happened to be a fairly good looking man


----------



## rightnow909

Rogue AI said:


> Whine more. 6 > 3, democracy in action. Don't you morons drone on and on about majority rule? Hypocrite.


I just don't get these people... wanting to keep child murder legal. Have they no conscience?

(if you have to ask...)


----------



## ColonelAngus

Suck it cult.

What a huge victory for the rules and law of our beloved Constitutional Republic.

These misguided cult morons do not understand basic fuck civics.


----------



## miketx

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> “ She” happened to be a fairly good looking man


----------



## Flash

braalian said:


> So do I. That’s why I always keep a condom in my wallet. Birth control isn’t difficult.


I asked a woman that I know very well what she would do to keep from having an unwanted pregnancy.

Her answer was:

1.  Not have sex, or

2.  Make sure she or her partner had birth control.

I then asked her what would happen if she got pregnant and that was an inconvenience to her.

Her answer was "I would take responsibility and sure as hell would not murder the child".


----------



## rightnow909

miketx said:


> View attachment 661783


pelosi wishes she looked that good

is that supposed to be aoc?

schumer... LOL.. looks just like the creep


----------



## Lesh

__





						Percent of Babies Born to Unmarried Mothers by State
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

miketx said:


> View attachment 661784


Priceless!!!!!👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## rightnow909

miketx said:


> View attachment 661784


dude looked better the way God made him... 

sheez... sad story


----------



## SassyIrishLass

miketx said:


> View attachment 661784



Fckn loon


----------



## miketx

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fckn loon


I am not!


----------



## basquebromance

this ruling is a defeat but we are not defeated

they overturned Roe, but we shall overcome!


----------



## Stormy Daniels

OKTexas said:


> Well that's just a lie, ever heard of Dread Scott?
> 
> .



No. But I _have_ heard of Dred Scott. Do you have a point?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another piece of advice; Wear a RainCoat 👌


I'm sorry for being such a pig. I can't help myself here................But I'm really a gentlemanly pig


----------



## SassyIrishLass

miketx said:


> I am not!



I meant the tranny but since you brought it up...


----------



## miketx

rightnow909 said:


> pelosi wishes she looked that good
> 
> is that supposed to be aoc?
> 
> schumer... LOL.. looks just like the creep


Dude, that's a spitting image of Alex!


----------



## miketx

SassyIrishLass said:


> I meant the tranny but since you brought it up...


I knew I knew...


----------



## Sunsettommy

BlindBoo said:


> Where women are denied the right to privacy, as far as their baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws.  Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.
> 
> Psssft, the Neo-GOP and the Great Pussy Grab.  Thanks Donnie.
> 
> Never trust the Neo-GOP, ladies.  Better vote them out while you still can!


----------



## Delldude

Zincwarrior said:


> Yes, it was, agreed.
> But Precedent does not matter now. The Court could determine that militias are only comprised of members officially in the Guard, and that the state can therefore exclude any non Guard member from owning a firearm. Further, it could find that only Guard issued or approved items fit that bill.
> 
> And the State of course can determine who is permitted to be in the Guard.
> 
> 
> Agreed. See above.


The 1st is not precedent....it is a right.

Your militia thing has been well described legally.


----------



## OKTexas

rightwinger said:


> The Court is making it clear
> Past rulings are off the table
> 
> The only thing that matters is the views of 18th century Americans thought we needed
> 
> If you did not need in in the 1700s, you don’t need it now






rightwinger said:


> If you did not need in in the 1700s, you don’t need it now


If you weren't entitled to it in the 1700s, you're not entitled to it now.

There, I fixed it for ya.

.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

basquebromance said:


> this ruling is a defeat but we are not defeated
> 
> they overturned Roe, but we shall overcome!


Is it legal where you are?..... Sorry for these kind of questions  but I'm trying to see what Lebanon does compared to us


----------



## Zincwarrior

Stormy Daniels said:


> Of course, forcing a woman to carry an ectopic pregnancy to term has no bearing on her fundamental rights.


Just quoting the Loving opinion.


----------



## Delldude

BlindBoo said:


> Where women are denied the right to privacy, as far as their baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws.  Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.
> 
> Psssft, the Neo-GOP and the Great Pussy Grab.  Thanks Donnie.
> 
> Never trust the Neo-GOP, ladies.  Better vote them out while you still can!


So you want the King to decide what's right and what's not?

That's why there is a 10th amendment.


----------



## BlindBoo

iceberg said:


> wait - if there is no constitutional basis to allow abortion, how can there be one for a national level ban?


"The right of the people to be secure in their persons"


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> Your militia thing has been well described legally.



and what is to keep a future court with a different make up from saying they were wrong in the past?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

BlindBoo said:


> Where women are denied the right to privacy, as far as their baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws.  Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.
> 
> Psssft, the Neo-GOP and the Great Pussy Grab.  Thanks Donnie.
> 
> Never trust the Neo-GOP, ladies.  Better vote them out while you still can!


I am pro choice all the way....... but I love any decision that would drive you controlling murderers to insanity


----------



## marvin martian

Rogue AI said:


> Yet too dumb not kill each other in record numbers.



Or live in utter filth.


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Percent of Babies Born to Unmarried Mothers by State
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


Hopefully in the states that will pass common sense abortion laws that precludes a woman from killing a child as a method of birth control for the sake of convenience it will be a driver more personal responsibility.

Keeping from getting pregnant nowadays is not very hard to do.  Even in Biden's inflationary economy condoms are still very cheap.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Brain357 said:


> Fatherless Single Mother Home Statistics
> 
> 
> Are family law courts causing all the school shootings? School shootings have been increasing and there is a strong probability that this is the product of single parent homes that are fatherless, the result of a failed social experiment by the family courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fixfamilycourts.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The strongest predictor of whether a person will end up in prison, is that they were raised by a single parent”. C.C. Harper and S.S. McLanahan, “Father Absence and Youth Incarceration”, Paper presented at the Annual Meeting of the American Sociological Assoc., San Francisco, CA, 1998



Then maybe these women need to keep their fucking legs closed, huh?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Delldude said:


> The 1st is not precedent....it is a right.
> 
> Your militia thing has been well described legally.


Yes and Heller changed it. If stare decisis falls then how previous courts interpreted something now has little bearing on how it is interpreted gong forward. 

There are legal systems like that, but the laws and legal traditions are tailored around it. Thats fine (vive le France!) but it upends the US system.


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> and what is to keep a future court with a different make up from saying they were wrong in the past?


They don't have the power to arbitrarily overturn a previous decision. It would have to be via some type case winding it's way through the courts....challenging the decision.


----------



## rightnow909

basquebromance said:


> this ruling is a defeat but we are not defeated
> 
> they overturned Roe, but we shall overcome!


BabyKillers' Lives Matter


----------



## basquebromance

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Is it legal where you are?..... Sorry for these kind of questions  but I'm trying to see what Lebanon does compared to us


it is legal...the doctor wanted me aborted, but my mom refused...i'm not an expert on lebanese law just because i'm lebanese though lol


----------



## BlindBoo

Delldude said:


> So you want the King to decide what's right and what's not?
> 
> That's why there is a 10th amendment.


Which King?

The right of the people to be secure in their persons


----------



## rightwinger

OKTexas said:


> If you weren't entitled to it in the 1700s, you're not entitled to it now.
> 
> There, I fixed it for ya.
> 
> .


Good plan

Clean air and water
Safe food and drugs
Child labor laws
40 hour week
Civil rights protection

Repeal them all
Founders didn’t care about them


----------



## Sunsettommy

Golfing Gator said:


> and what is to keep a future court with a different make up from saying they were wrong in the past?



Because the issue will be settled..... legislatively as it should be.

Mississippi allows Abortion to 15 weeks, my state will continue to allow abortion for years ahead.


----------



## rightnow909

basquebromance said:


>


who wants to look at Corey Booker

much less listen to what he has to say?

Me? I've heard enough of his lying bs..

Here's a Q 4 ya: How do you know if a person on a news (or "news") show is lying?

Clue/Answer: Is it a dim?


----------



## basquebromance

The only answer: vote every anti-reproductive-freedom Republican (which is basically all of them) out of office this November ! Then codify Roe and expand the Supreme Court.


----------



## BlindBoo

rightnow909 said:


> BabyKillers' Lives Matter











						Andrea Yates: 20 years since the tragedy that shocked the nation
					

20 YEARS LATER: On June 20, 2001, the story of a Clear Lake mother who drowned her five children in a bathtub shocked the nation.




					abc13.com


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> They don't have the power to arbitrarily overturn a previous decision. It would have to be via some type case winding it's way through the courts....challenging the decision.



So, just like what happened with RvW then?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


> The only answer: vote every anti-reproductive-freedom Republican (which is basically all of them) out of office this November ! Then codify Roe and expand the Supreme Court.



Good luck with that.... it'll never happen


----------



## AZrailwhale

Papageorgio said:


> I never thought Roe v Wade would ever be overturned, incredible. Let the rioting begin.


I always knew it would be eventually overturned.  It has always been acknowledged as bad law by experts.  SCOTUS can’t create rights not set out in the constitution.  Now the various state and federal legislatures will have to deal with the issue.  That’s what should have been done in the first place, but liberals made an end run around the legislatures through the courts because they lacked the ability to pass Roe as a law.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## rightnow909

Flash said:


> I asked a woman that I know very well what she would do to keep from having an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> Her answer was:
> 
> 1.  Not have sex, or
> 
> 2.  Make sure she or her partner had birth control.
> 
> I then asked her what would happen if she got pregnant and that was an inconvenience to her.
> 
> Her answer was "I would take responsibility and sure as hell would not murder the child".


gee, whoda thunk it?

Now women will no longer just automatically think abortion is "nothing" or no big deal..

The law says it is murder and there is a punishment

The law says it.. R v W said in essence  that abortion was something less than murder, a HUGE lie that was foisted on us by liberals in 1973

I am JUST SO HAPPY WE ELECTED TRUMP WHO GAVE US THESE AWESOME JUSTICES!    

His best accomplishment... (and he had SO many...)🇺🇸


----------



## westwall

skews13 said:


> You should. The majority of America hates your fucking guts with the heat of a thousand suns, and that majority just grew larger.
> 
> See you down the road fruitcake.





No, the majority of America is sane.

And no one gives a tinkers damn what you loons think of us.


----------



## Indeependent

BlindBoo said:


> Where women are denied the right to privacy, as far as their baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws.  Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.
> 
> Psssft, the Neo-GOP and the Great Pussy Grab.  Thanks Donnie.
> 
> Never trust the Neo-GOP, ladies.  Better vote them out while you still can!


Why grab a pussy when you can fuck it and murder the baby?


----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> and what is to keep a future court with a different make up from saying they were wrong in the past?



The Constitution.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Sunsettommy said:


> Because the issue will be settled..... legislatively as it should be.
> 
> Mississippi allows Abortion to 15 weeks, my state will continue to allow abortion for years ahead.



And Missouri just made it illegal after 8 weeks with no no exceptions for rape, incest or human trafficking.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> The fetus is not an "other".  A fetus has no rights at all.  The coercion is that women have been stripped of the right of self-determination by a bunch of rabid women hating men.




So ACB is a woman hating man? ROFLMFAO

.


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> The 1st is not precedent....it is a right.
> 
> Your militia thing has been well described legally.


And could be well described much differently by another court

Precedent is gone


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> The Constitution.



The Court is the final arbitrator of the Constitution.


----------



## Delldude

BlindBoo said:


> Which King?
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons


Ahh ha ha...that's a good one. Why didn't the SCOTUS cite the 4th in their opinion?

The federal gov't.....acting like a King.



Golfing Gator said:


> So, just like what happened with RvW then?


In a case that had been through the courts and gone to SCOTUS, yes.


----------



## rightnow909

AZrailwhale said:


> I always knew it would be eventually overturned.  It has always been acknowledged as bad law by experts.  SCOTUS can’t create rights not set out in the constitution.  Now the various state and federal legislatures will have to deal with the issue.  That’s what should have been done in the first place, but liberals made an end run around the legislatures through the courts because they lacked the ability to pass Roe as a law.


they  know most people do not agree w/ them at all. . the lying bastard  thugs

63 million didn't live long enough to benefit from this ruling

May we never forget them. They had talents and  gifts from God that will never, ever be repeated again. .. a huge loss for all of us, whether we acknowledge  it or not..

_*A loss of respect for human life anywhere is a loss of respect everywhere*_...

(child abuse rose 500% after R v W--"I didn't even have to have this little brat")...


----------



## AZrailwhale

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


Abortion is not a constitutional matter.  The constitution doesn’t allow the federal government to deal with it.  Now if we could get a ruling that every agency and program that violates the Tenth Amendment must be immediately disbanded I would die a happy man.  Thanks to accommodating courts the federal government if far more intrusive and powerful than it was designed to be.


----------



## marvin martian

BlindBoo said:


> Andrea Yates: 20 years since the tragedy that shocked the nation
> 
> 
> 20 YEARS LATER: On June 20, 2001, the story of a Clear Lake mother who drowned her five children in a bathtub shocked the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com



If she had killed each one of them 10 seconds before they were born, you would have cheered.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> And could be well described much differently by another court
> 
> Precedent is gone


If a 'law' is outside of the constitution, should it be 'law'?


----------



## Sunsettommy

Golfing Gator said:


> And Missouri just made it illegal after 8 weeks with no no exceptions for rape, incest or human trafficking.



That is absurd since some women will not know they are pregnant and should allow for incest and rape.

I strongly dislike the Mandatory Motherhood ideology the republicans are.

I favor the 16-week line because most women who aborts do so at the 93% rate by week 16.


----------



## marvin martian

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense



The courts don't make laws, dipshit. This is why you lose every argument you're in.


----------



## Golfing Gator

rightnow909 said:


> May we never forget them. They had talents and gifts from God that will never, ever be repeated again. .. a huge loss for all of us, whether we admit it or not..



God allowed them to be killed...why is that?


----------



## braalian

Since at least 26 states will still allow the procedure, this doesn’t change much. From a practical standpoint, all this really means is some women will have to travel to another state to get an abortion.

Traveling a few hours by car isn’t some impossible hurdle.


----------



## Lesh

airplanemechanic said:


> Then maybe these women need to keep their fucking legs closed, huh?


Make it illegal to have sex unless married then… for both parties


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


>


Are you saying that you live in a state where common sense abortion laws will not be enacted?

Common sense are laws protecting the health of the mother and giving consideration to those that were raped or made pregnant by incest.

What is not common sense is allowing the murder of a child for the purpose of birth control for the sake of convenience.


----------



## basquebromance

When asked whether he feels he played a role in the reversal of Roe v. Wade, former president Donald J. Trump told Fox News: "God made the decision."


----------



## iceberg

Zincwarrior said:


> Yes and Heller changed it. If stare decisis falls then how previous courts interpreted something now has little bearing on how it is interpreted gong forward.
> 
> There are legal systems like that, but the laws and legal traditions are tailored around it. Thats fine (vive le France!) but it upends the US system.


this is what is getting lost. in reading ginsburgs opinion on it many years ago, she said for 2+ decades (at the time) women have had that freedom and known nothing else. that is a huge culture shift in itself and it looks to be one of many coming.

unfortunately.

the SCOTUS needs to back each other and respect the past in as much as possible. saying "well they got it wrong and we have the #'s to overturn it" simply means when the left has the court, which they one day will, off we go putting these back and wasting even more time on causes that at best, were already a best effort compromise.


----------



## Lesh

braalian said:


> Since at least 26 states will still allow the procedure, this doesn’t change much. From a practical standpoint, all this really means is some women will have to travel to another state to get an abortion.
> 
> Traveling a few hours by car isn’t some impossible hurdle.


If you’re broke and don’t have a car it sure is.

If daddy raped you it is


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> The Court is the final arbitrator of the Constitution.





Delldude said:


> They don't have the power to arbitrarily overturn a previous decision. It would have to be via some type case winding it's way through the courts....*challenging the decision.*





Golfing Gator said:


> So, just like what happened with RvW then?


----------



## marvin martian

Lesh said:


> Make it illegal to have sex unless married then… for both parties



Interesting opinion given your opposition to homosexuality.


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> Make it illegal to have sex unless married then… for both parties


How about just having common sense abortion laws that protects the health of the mother and gives consideration for rape and incest?

Isn't that enough for you Moon Bats?


----------



## Delldude

braalian said:


> Since at least 26 states will still allow the procedure, this doesn’t change much. From a practical standpoint, all this really means is some women will have to travel to another state to get an abortion.
> 
> Traveling a few hours by car isn’t some impossible hurdle.


Look for a fed subsidy for travel costs outside of their state.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


LOl...42 pages in 3 hrs. That has to be a record...lol


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> They don't have the power to arbitrarily overturn a previous decision. It would have to be via some type case winding it's way through the courts....challenging the decision.


Ya mean like just happened


----------



## Golfing Gator

Flash said:


> Are you saying that you live in a state where common sense abortion laws will not be enacted?
> 
> Common sense are laws protecting the health of the mother and giving consideration to those that were raped or made pregnant by incest.
> 
> What is not common sense is allowing the murder of a child for the purpose of birth control for the sake of convenience.



Is this a common sense law..... Missouri just made it illegal after 8 weeks with no no exceptions for rape, incest or human trafficking?


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> Look for a fed subsidy for travel costs outside of their state.


Ya better have good binoculars cause that ain’t gonna happen


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


> When asked whether he feels he played a role in the reversal of Roe v. Wade, former president Donald J. Trump told Fox News: "God made the decision."


You know The Donald said that just to trigger you stupid Moon Bats and rub it in, don't you?  He trolls you dumbasses all the time and you are too stupid to know it.


----------



## westwall

Lesh said:


> And could be well described much differently by another court
> 
> Precedent is gone







Oh quit with the damned hyperbole.  The Supreme Court has reversed itself HUNDREDS of times.

Here is the wiki page for it as that seems to be the level of your ability to understand.

"This is a list of decisions of the Supreme Court of the United States that have been explicitly overruled, in part or in whole, by a subsequent decision of the Court. It does not include decisions that have been abrogated by subsequent constitutional amendment or by subsequent amending statutes.

As of 2018, the Supreme Court had overruled more than 300 of its own cases.[1] The longest period between the original decision and the overruling decision is 136 years, for the common law Admiralty cases _Minturn v. Maynard_, 58 U.S. (17 How.) 476 decision in 1855, overruled by the _Exxon Corp. v. Central Gulf Lines Inc._, 500 U.S. 603 decision in 1991. The shortest period is 11 months, for the constitutional law Fourth Amendment (re: search and seizure) cases _Robbins v. California_, 453 U.S. 420 decision in July 1981, overruled by the _United States v. Ross_, 456 U.S. 798 decision in June 1982. There have been 16 decisions which have simultaneously overruled more than one earlier decision; of these, three have simultaneously overruled four decisions each: the statutory law regarding _habeas corpus_ decision _Hensley v. Municipal Court_, 411 U.S. 345 (1973), the constitutional law Eleventh Amendment (re: sovereign immunity) decision _Edelman v. Jordan_, 415 U.S. 651 (1974) and the constitutional law Fifth Amendment (re: double jeopardy) decision _Burks v. United States_, 437 U.S. 1 (1978)."





__





						List of overruled United States Supreme Court decisions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BlindBoo

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I am pro choice all the way....... but I love any decision that would drive you controlling murderers to insanity


Ladies need to vote out the Neo-GOP at all levels of Government and then pass a new Amendment.  It's the only way to be sure radical ideologues can't hijack the courts to nullify long standing precedent. 

Now watch me as I set my hairs on fire.........


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> If a 'law' is outside of the constitution, should it be 'law'?


If the SC says it is Constitutional then it is


----------



## miketx

Biden getting his card at the press conference.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


It always been that way.  Dred Scot was established law until it was overturned.  The fugitive slave act was settled law until it was overturned.  Slavery was legal from 1776 until 1865 until it was overturned.  That’s the great thing about our form of representative democracy; past mistakes can be corrected.  If the legislature won’t correct it, the courts will, if the courts fail the people will correct it by amending the constitution.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> Look for a fed subsidy for travel costs outside of their state.



Won't be Fed funding but it will be a new start up industry.  

Capitalism will fill the void


----------



## miketx

Lesh said:


> Precedent is gone


If you meant the president is gone, yeah you're right.


----------



## Lesh

westwall said:


> Oh quit with the damned hyperbole.  The Supreme Court has reversed itself HUNDREDS of times.
> 
> Here is the wiki page for it as that seems to be the level of your ability to understand.
> 
> "This is a list of decisions of the Supreme Court of the United States that have been explicitly overruled, in part or in whole, by a subsequent decision of the Court. It does not include decisions that have been abrogated by subsequent constitutional amendment or by subsequent amending statutes.
> 
> As of 2018, the Supreme Court had overruled more than 300 of its own cases.[1] The longest period between the original decision and the overruling decision is 136 years, for the common law Admiralty cases _Minturn v. Maynard_, 58 U.S. (17 How.) 476 decision in 1855, overruled by the _Exxon Corp. v. Central Gulf Lines Inc._, 500 U.S. 603 decision in 1991. The shortest period is 11 months, for the constitutional law Fourth Amendment (re: search and seizure) cases _Robbins v. California_, 453 U.S. 420 decision in July 1981, overruled by the _United States v. Ross_, 456 U.S. 798 decision in June 1982. There have been 16 decisions which have simultaneously overruled more than one earlier decision; of these, three have simultaneously overruled four decisions each: the statutory law regarding _habeas corpus_ decision _Hensley v. Municipal Court_, 411 U.S. 345 (1973), the constitutional law Eleventh Amendment (re: sovereign immunity) decision _Edelman v. Jordan_, 415 U.S. 651 (1974) and the constitutional law Fifth Amendment (re: double jeopardy) decision _Burks v. United States_, 437 U.S. 1 (1978)."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of overruled United States Supreme Court decisions - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


And similarly a Court with a different make up could easily rule the 2A only applies to militias


----------



## beautress

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


They'll get over it. They don't like it, but this court did its job righting a wrong that placed them with the burden of the deaths of 1 million dead babies every single year and sometimes a lot more than a million. I hope the dna of our founders will reappear from brave women who decide that abortion is indeed murder and should not be practiced by persons of decency and honor.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

BlindBoo said:


> Ladies need to vote out the Neo-GOP at all levels of Government and then pass a new Amendment.  It's the only way to be sure radical ideologues can't hijack the courts to nullify long standing precedent.
> 
> Now watch me as I set my hairs on fire.........


Honestly. I don't give a shit about abortion........Not my decision


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> Make it illegal to have sex unless married then… for both parties


----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> Won't be Fed funding but it will be a new start up industry.
> 
> Capitalism will fill the void



True. Planned Parenthood has been making money killing black babies and selling their body parts for decades.


----------



## OKTexas

Stormy Daniels said:


> No. But I _have_ heard of Dred Scott. Do you have a point?




It concerned individual rights, both times.

.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> The Court is the final arbitrator of the Constitution.


As proven today. The problem you folks have moving forward is time works against you. The limitations set by the states will be fully understood or changed. There will be no reason to take abortion back to the national stage. It will likely be decades before the Court changes enough to even consider trying to get a case to the Supreme Court. This is likely a dead issue within a year.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> Ya mean like just happened


Wasn't this decision based upon a case in the courts, like I said?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Lesh said:


> If the SC says it is Constitutional then it is


Dr Lesh

Why is everything you agree with constitutional, and everything you don't, not

I'm pro choice. But any decision that makes you angry, I'm all for it


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> God allowed them to be killed...why is that?


Feel free as a bird and have no brain.


----------



## marvin martian

Lesh said:


> And similarly a Court with a different make up could easily rule the 2A only applies to militias



If a case makes it all the way to the SC. Not likely, since even the lower courts aren't nearly as dumb as you are.


----------



## OKTexas

rightwinger said:


> Good plan
> 
> Clean air and water
> Safe food and drugs
> Child labor laws
> 40 hour week
> Civil rights protection
> 
> Repeal them all
> Founders didn’t care about them




Which one concerns intentionally killing another human being?


.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> Ya better have good binoculars cause that ain’t gonna happen


Wanna bet the dems don't try and slam something through?

Abortion vouchers.


----------



## Missourian

BlindBoo said:


> Where women are denied the right to privacy, as r baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws. Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.



Please define...what is a woman?


I'm sure you meant "birthing person"...









						Biden Administration Uses Term 'Birthing Person' Instead of 'Mother'
					

The Biden administration decides to bleep out the word “mother” and replace it with “birthing people,” but struggles to explain the change.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Lisa558

Sunsettommy said:


> That is absurd since some women will not know they are pregnant and should allow for incest and rape.
> 
> I strongly dislike the Mandatory Motherhood ideology the republicans are.
> 
> I favor the 16-week line because most women who aborts do so at the 93% rate by week 16.


And they can still do that. Many states will allow it up until then, and beyond. They might just have the inconvenience of a bus ride and an overnight motel room, which I’m sure PP and pro-abortion groups will fund.

Lots of people have to travel to accomplish their goals. My grandparents had to sail across an ocean for freedom. My 22-year-old father had to move 250 miles to an unfamiliar city for a job. It’s not that much of an ask to take a bus, stay an overnight if needed, and bus back.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

OKTexas 

Spare us the dog and pony show.

You think embryos have souls, and you think that your support of banning abortion punches your personal ticket to the Jesus forever festival.

Nothing more.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

OKTexas said:


> It concerned individual rights, both times.
> 
> .



Both time?

You mean to tell me you read the history book twice, and you still don't know what you are talking about?

The Dred Scott case did not overturn an earlier precedent. Nor was it overturned itself by the court at a later time.

I'd suggest you read the history book a third time, but you might mistakenly think that Christ has returned.


----------



## rightnow909

BlindBoo said:


> Where women are denied the right to privacy, as far as their baby factory is concerned, in several states already by means of Trigger laws.  Some States feel like they should own the women I guess.
> 
> Psssft, the Neo-GOP and the Great Pussy Grab.  Thanks Donnie.
> 
> Never trust the Neo-GOP, ladies.  Better vote them out while you still can!


women can still avoid having children

I know that's hard to believe, but it's true. 

think about it...


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> As proven today. The problem you folks have moving forward is time works against you. The limitations set by the states will be fully understood or changed. There will be no reason to take abortion back to the national stage. It will likely be decades before the Court changes enough to even consider trying to get a case to the Supreme Court. This is likely a dead issue within a year.



Not sure who "you folks" are since I am against abortion...but that aside.

It will be a dead issue as far as the courts are concerned, not sure so much for the voters.   The more states that pass more and more restrictive laws will keep it an issue for the voters. 

Sooner than later a state will make it murder and go after doctors and mothers.  It is only a matter of time.


----------



## beautress

May God prosper those who live for their children--even the inconvenient ones--forever. I'm so grateful the current Supreme Court Justices did the right thing by turning this issue over to the individual states. That doesn't necessarily save a lot of children, but states that support life will be the ones bringing about tomorrow's America. And states that trouble loving people by rubberstamping irresponsible practices such as killing little human biengs in their developmental stages, which will bring everybody down and kill off founder dna.


----------



## woodwork201

SassyIrishLass said:


> The stupid bitch can protect herself and demand her partner does as well


Or she can say no.  Or she can limit her partners to those that are desirable as father to her children and that she and her partner are willing to make a commitment to raising them should their recreational activity result in the creation of a human child.


----------



## AZrailwhale

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Thanks for the Dissenting Opinion ...*
> 
> They should be careful when they are a Supreme Court Justices and try to avoid all the caterwauling and hyperbole.
> It might have served them better if they had attempted to find some Constitutional or legal grounds for their dissent.
> 
> It's what happens when Justices think they are politicians ...
> 
> .​


Their problem was that there was never any constitutional basis to support Roe in the first place.  It was invented law based upon the liberal biases of the majority of the court back then.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> If the SC says it is Constitutional then it is


Doesn't look like you're right.


----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> Not sure who "you folks" are since I am against abortion...but that aside.
> 
> It will be a dead issue as far as the courts are concerned, not sure so much for the voters.   The more states that pass more and more restrictive laws will keep it an issue for the voters.
> 
> Sooner than later a state will make it murder and go after doctors and mothers.  It is only a matter of time.



I hope so. It is murder.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BlindBoo said:


> "The right of the people to be secure in their persons"


The fourth amendment is not applicable to abortion. 

It is unreasonable search and seizure. 

What do you think the government's gonna do? Show up with a portable ultrasound machine to routinely enforce a woman's pregnancy? Your penchant for drama and overstatement is precisely what's wrong with discourse on this issue.


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> I hope so. It is murder.



Then I assume you are contacting your elected state Reps to push for murder charges against the doctor and the mother...


----------



## BlindBoo

Indeependent said:


> Why grab a pussy when you can fuck it and murder the baby?


A baby would take 9 months in her baby factory.  Ops, did I say her baby factory?  Now I must say the State owned Baby Factory, inside of her.  

Most guys like that don't stick around the next day much less worry about their deposits.....


----------



## Dragonlady

Zincwarrior said:


> Interstate only. Oklahoma could declare you can't leave the county you live in.



Oklahoma cannot restrict travel.  It violates Constitutional freedoms.  Any attempt by any state to restrict travel would go VERY badly for the government proposing it. 

You seem to be under the mistaken belief that the majority of the American people favour this decision.  80% of Americans think abortion is a right to some point.  Even the most extreme anti-abortionists think that the woman shouldn't have carry a pregnancy that results from rape or incest, to term.


OKTexas said:


> So ACB is a woman hating man? ROFLMFAO
> 
> .


ACB is a member of a small radical Catholic sect and was completely unqualified to be a SC justice.  Her church is currently under investigation for sexual abuse of women and it only has 1500 members.  I don't think cult members make good court members.


----------



## rightnow909

beautress said:


> May God prosper those who live for their children--even the inconvenient ones--forever. I'm so grateful the current Supreme Court Justices did the right thing by turning this issue over to the individual states. That doesn't necessarily save a lot of children, but states that support life will be the ones bringing about tomorrow's America. And states that trouble loving people by rubberstamping irresponsible practices such as killing little human biengs in their developmental stages, which will bring everybody down and kill off founder dna.


I wonder how many people will move to a pro life state just to live in a pro life environment?

I mean.. if the smallest and most helpless and needy among us is protected... maybe everyone is?

This decision has brought tears to my eyes... (and u have to know how rarely that happens..)


----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> Then I assume you are contacting your elected state Reps to push for murder charges against the doctor and the mother...



I think my reps are mostly on the same page as me, but yes, I am active in pro-life causes that advocate penalties for abortionists.


----------



## Thunderbird

Great news!

Glad to see these small humans have gained rights.






Compassion wins!


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> Not sure who "you folks" are since I am against abortion...but that aside.
> 
> It will be a dead issue as far as the courts are concerned, not sure so much for the voters.   The more states that pass more and more restrictive laws will keep it an issue for the voters.
> 
> Sooner than later a state will make it murder and go after doctors and mothers.  It is only a matter of time.


Not likely. The states are limited by their constituents. They get what the people allow. As it should be and always should have been. Either way, this is a dead issue on the federal level moving forward.


----------



## Delldude

TemplarKormac said:


> The fourth amendment is not applicable to abortion.
> 
> It is unreasonable search and seizure.
> 
> What do you think the government's gonna do? Show up with a portable ultrasound machine to routinely enforce a woman's pregnancy? Your penchant for drama and overstatement is precisely what's wrong with discourse on this issue.


That would put search and seizure in a whole new context.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Here is what I wonder.  During the campaign, it was Kamala Harris' office that had the responsibility to bail out ANTIFA and BLM terrorists involved in burning down people's businesses in order to get them back on the street as soon as possible. 

When the Democrats unleash their brownshirts tonight and over the weekend, will it still be her responsibility, or will the logistical support for the domestic terrorists be kicked down the food chain a little bit due to her being veep?

 Will it be Chuck Schumer, instead? Jerry Nadler?  Somebody else?


----------



## rightnow909

Lisa558 said:


> And they can still do that. Many states will allow it up until then, and beyond. They might just have the inconvenience of a bus ride and an overnight motel room, which I’m sure PP and pro-abortion groups will fund.
> 
> Lots of people have to travel to accomplish their goals. My grandparents had to sail across an ocean for freedom. My 22-year-old father had to move 250 miles to an unfamiliar city for a job. It’s not that much of an ask to take a bus, stay an overnight if needed, and bus back.


Planned parenthood won't pay for anything  unless there is a profit to be made. How naive you are. They murder babies bc  it is lucrative. I heard from more than one source that abortionists make more $$ than any doctor save brain surgeons

why do you think it's OK to murder helpless children?

don't want children? don't make them. See how simple that is?


----------



## braalian

New Mexico’s six abortion clinics are already bracing for an influx of Texans.

With the end of Roe, Texans will have to travel long distances for legal abortions


----------



## Missourian

basquebromance said:


> this ruling is a defeat but we are not defeated
> 
> they overturned Roe, but we shall overcome!


You're defeated.


----------



## beautress

rightnow909 said:


> I wonder how many people will move to a pro life state just to live in a pro life environment?
> 
> I mean.. if the smallest and most helpless and needy among us is protected... maybe everyone is?
> 
> This decision has brought tears to my eyes... (and u have to know how rarely that happens..)


It's a free choice to leave or remain in a state, and I don't know how many states will prosper abortions. What the Supreme Court did is to restore to each state decisions over health issues when it comes to life or death for the little human being fetuses are.


----------



## hadit

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like half.
> 
> 50 million women
> 
> That's the point. Of all of this. Get it straight.


And a large percentage of those women will approve of their states' laws. If they don't, they will work to change them, as it should be done. You do realize, don't you, that a LOT of pro-lifers are women, while it seems that a LOT of pro-aborts are pasty liberal men?


----------



## Lisa558

rightnow909 said:


> Planned parenthood won't pay for anything  unless there is a profit to be made. How naive you are. They murder babies bc  it is lucrative. I heard from more than one source that abortionists make more $$ than any doctor save brain surgeons
> 
> why do you think it's OK to murder helpless children?
> 
> don't want children? don't make them. See how simple that is?


I never said I think it’s Ok to murder babies. I’m pointing out that the liberals’ hysteria over “forced motherhood” and rape victims is overstated.


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> And similarly a Court with a different make up could easily rule the 2A only applies to militias


Then we would have the million man armed militia march on DC.

However, as dumb as you are Moon Bat, you were right this time.

We can't trust the Judicial Branch to protect our Liberties any more than we can trust the Executive or legislature Branches.

Our Founding fathers knew this and that is why we have the Second Amendment.


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. ...


That is not correct.


----------



## hadit

Dragonlady said:


> Oklahoma cannot restrict travel.  It violates Constitutional freedoms.  Any attempt by any state to restrict travel would go VERY badly for the government proposing it.
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken belief that the majority of the American people favour this decision.  80% of Americans think abortion is a right to some point.  Even the most extreme anti-abortionists think that the woman shouldn't have carry a pregnancy that results from rape or incest, to term.
> 
> ACB is a member of a small radical Catholic sect and was completely unqualified to be a SC justice.  Her church is currently under investigation for sexual abuse of women and it only has 1500 members.  I don't think cult members make good court members.


And most Americans also believe it is right to impose some restrictions on abortion. Only the most extreme argue for no restrictions at all. This way the states can serve their constituents best.


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> Doesn't look like you're right.


It "looks" like i am exactly right


----------



## beautress

Thunderbird said:


> Great news!
> 
> Glad to see these small humans have gained rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compassion wins!


It is, but unfortunately, it's up to the states now, not the nation whether the unborn children will be subjected to brainsuck and dismemberment of the rest including beheading what's left by the sucking instruments that turn what's left into corporal torture and dismemberment.


----------



## Flash

Delldude said:


> Wanna bet the dems don't try and slam something through?
> 
> Abortion vouchers.


Disney already said today that would pay for any of their employees to go to another state to get an abortion.

How fucking ridiculous is that?  A company that was created to entertain children is now going to help women kill their children.


----------



## BluesLegend

And the Dems go down in flames again   Don't worry you can still travel to Dem states to kill your babies in the womb in horrific abortions.


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> ....
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. ...



Is that what you said about Brown v Board of Education?


----------



## beautress

Flash said:


> Then we would have the million man armed militia march on DC.
> 
> However, as dumb as you are Moon Bat, you were right this time.
> 
> We can't trust the Judicial Branch to protect our Liberties any more than we can trust the Executive or legislature Branches.
> 
> Our Founding fathers knew this and that is why we have the Second Amendment.


Murder was never a freedom, but it was obfuscated until videos of children losing their lives in the womb were available to view on the www.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BlindBoo

TemplarKormac said:


> The fourth amendment is not applicable to abortion.
> 
> It is unreasonable search and seizure.
> 
> What do you think the government's gonna do? Show up with a portable ultrasound machine to routinely enforce a woman's pregnancy? Your penchant for drama and overstatement is precisely what's wrong with discourse on this issue.


Americans have the right to be secure in their person,  houses, papers, and effects.

I believe that includes what is inside my body, and for women too.


----------



## BlackSand

basquebromance said:


> The only answer: vote every anti-reproductive-freedom Republican (which is basically all of them) out of office this November ! Then codify Roe and expand the Supreme Court.


.

It will be interesting to see how the Republicans and Democrats have to actually manage all their positions on abortion.
Many have claimed a stance as part of their agenda and platform with the comfort of believing it didn't really make a difference because of Roe and Casey.

Now it is nut-cutting time in their Districts and States.

However ... Congress is free to try and get a supermajority in the House and Senate, and 38 states to agree with an
Amendment to Constitution creating an unlimited Right to Abortion.
It would have to be unlimited to be Defined Right such as the first eight in the Bill of Rights.

Defined Right mean it cannot be granted by the federal government, so attempts to limit it are outside the purview of the government.
This is also the difference in the Firearms Decision and the Roe/Casey Decision.

As far as November is concerned, there are a lot of Republicans not returning to their seats in Congress.
Contrary to your projections though ... It is not going to be a swing back to the left, but more right than RINO.

.​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Flash

rightnow909 said:


> Planned parenthood won't pay for anything  unless there is a profit to be made. How naive you are. They murder babies bc  it is lucrative. I heard from more than one source that abortionists make more $$ than any doctor save brain surgeons
> 
> why do you think it's OK to murder helpless children?
> 
> don't want children? don't make them. See how simple that is?


Absolutely!

Remember that Planned Parenthood bitch a few years ago that said she was going to buy a sports car with the money she got from selling baby parts?


----------



## Lesh

Flash said:


> Then we would have the million man armed militia march on DC.
> 
> However, as dumb as you are Moon Bat, you were right this time.
> 
> We can't trust the Judicial Branch to protect our Liberties any more than we can trust the Executive or legislature Branches.
> 
> Our Founding fathers knew this and that is why we have the Second Amendment.


You're suggesting that the Constitution supports armed Insurrection.

It does exactly the opposite


----------



## Lisa558

braalian said:


> New Mexico’s six abortion clinics are already bracing for an influx of Texans.
> 
> With the end of Roe, Texans will have to travel long distances for legal abortions


I once took a bus from DC to Boston, about 10 hours. People make a long day trip all the time.

 It’s an inconvenience, for sure, but think about what the unborn child is sacrificing.


----------



## Indeependent

BlindBoo said:


> A baby would take 9 months in her baby factory.  Ops, did I say her baby factory?  Now I must say the State owned Baby Factory, inside of her.
> 
> Most guys like that don't stick around the next day much less worry about their deposits.....


Which doesn’t answer why people don’t use protection or wait until they graduate and can afford to be a family.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BlindBoo said:


> I believe that includes what is inside my body, and for women too.


You are nothing but paranoia driven at this point.


----------



## westwall

Lesh said:


> And similarly a Court with a different make up could easily rule the 2A only applies to militias







Only by ignoring the actual wording of the COTUS.  Face it, even RBG said that Roe was a bad decision.  SHE was smart enough to know that Roe would fail a basic review.  What is hilarious is you idiots are apoplectic over a ruling that merely sends the abortion question to the States, where it always belonged.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> Why wouldn't they?  Is that not what the right has been calling them all this time?
> 
> Plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma governor signs a bill to criminalize most abortions
> 
> 
> The bill would make performing an abortion a felony except in a medical emergency. It's the latest state to restrict abortions, as a Supreme Court decision that could upend Roe v. Wade is awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


One down, 56 to go (using Obama's count of 57 to include DC, PR, Guam,  other territories.)


----------



## Missourian

Zincwarrior said:


> Yes, it was, agreed.
> But Precedent does not matter now. The Court could determine that militias are only comprised of members officially in the Guard, and that the state can therefore exclude any non Guard member from owning a firearm. Further, it could find that only Guard issued or approved items fit that bill.
> 
> And the State of course can determine who is permitted to be in the Guard.
> 
> 
> Agreed. See above.



Sorry Dude...not going to fly...

Every resident of US of legal age is part if the militia by law.









						10 U.S. Code § 246 -  Militia: composition and classes
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




Ok, you say, we'll get rid of that law.

How do you force the states to vacate their laws?

"The militia of the state shall include all able-bodied citizens and all other able-bodied residents, who, in the case of the unorganized militia and the Missouri state defense force, shall be more than seventeen years of age and not more than sixty-four, and such other persons as may upon their own application be enrolled or commissioned therein..."









						41.050
					

State militia, members.




					www.revisor.mo.gov


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> You're suggesting that the Constitution supports armed Insurrection.
> 
> It does exactly the opposite


The military path is to protect the people, not to protect the government.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Unkotare said:


> Is that what you said about Brown v Board of Education?



Brown does not _restrict _personal liberty.


----------



## BluesLegend

Well Trump continues to defeat the Democrats. Good job Trump!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Mac1958 said:


> One of the ironies here is, I guarantee a lot of these people don't give two shits about abortion.  Like their demigod.
> 
> But, they get to own da libs, and that's the top priority.
> 
> Elections have consequences.


You're partly right.  I don't give two rat fucks about abortion and consider myself "pro-choice" but I am pro state rights.  And as long as we have a clumsy 14th Amendment (which we no longer need) I am pro FUCK STATES IN THE ASS when it comes to gun rights.  I want them declared ABSOLUTE at all levels...ALL gun laws struck down, PERIOD

...and yes...THAT is one issue where I will do it "*just to own the libs*" because fuck those assholes.  MOTHERFUCKERS DESERVE IT on gun rights.  They tried to fuck us over.  Now they should get NOTHING EVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Delldude said:


> That would put search and seizure in a whole new context.


Precisely!


----------



## beautress

Flash said:


> Disney already said today that would pay for any of their employees to go to another state to get an abortion.
> 
> How fucking ridiculous is that?  A company that was created to entertain children is now going to help women kill their children.


Disney will be avoided by caring parents with children if it does that, and to protect citizens, the destruction of children destroys the process of adult responsibility.

And if the violence remains the rule of law will be enforced with or without the withering deep staters.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Flash

BlindBoo said:


> Americans have the right to be secure in their person,  houses, papers, and effects.
> 
> I believe that includes what is inside my body, and for women too.


How about the body of a child being secure from being yanked out of the womb with a pair of tongs, killed and then the body parts sold off by Planned Parenthood because the mother didn't want to be bothered with it?


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> Brown does not _restrict _personal liberty.



= "I liked _that_ decision, so it doesn't count!"


----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


> Mike Pence calls for a movement to ban abortion in every state:
> 
> ”Having been given this second chance for Life, we must not rest and must not relent until the sanctity of life is restored to the center of American law in every state in the land.”


Pence is only half right.  Even if every state makes abortion illegal, they can easily change their law to legalize it.  We need a constitutional amendment banning 100% of all abortions except in the case of documented, actual, threat to the life of the mother.


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


>


What a fucking piece of shit!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Deeply rooted is now 50 years? Gay marriage was outlawed a lot longer than 50 years, we were all told we need to let go of traditions and be progressive.


----------



## marvin martian

BlindBoo said:


> Americans have the right to be secure in their person,  houses, papers, and effects.
> 
> I believe that includes what is inside my body, and for women too.



Not when it's another person. You're on the wrong side of the science here.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Unkotare said:


> Is that what you said about Brown v Board of Education?


And Plessey v. Ferguson


----------



## TemplarKormac

Indeependent said:


> The military path is to protect the people, not to protect the government.


Lesh doesn't realize that the American Revolution was essentially an insurrection against the King of England. 

"But insurrections are baaaaaad!"


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> Which doesn’t answer why people don’t use protection or wait until they graduate and can afford to be a family.


By "people" you mean WOMEN...because men are not affected by pregnancy in any real way


----------



## braalian

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


It’s not illegal nationally. If your state bans abortion you can travel to a state that doesn’t ban it.


----------



## Lesh

rightnow909 said:


> I heard from more than one source that abortionists make more $$ than any doctor save brain surgeons


You need to find new sources then


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> You're suggesting that the Constitution supports armed Insurrection.
> 
> It does exactly the opposite


Absolutely!

The Second isn't about hunting.


----------



## BlackSand

AZrailwhale said:


> Their problem was that there was never any constitutional basis to support Roe in the first place.  It was invented law based upon the liberal biases of the majority of the court back then.


.

I know that ... But if they couldn't find legal or Constitutional grounds for dissent, then any dissent they have is strictly political pandering.
That's what they did, and they should have just acknowledged that they didn't have a legal argument in their dissenting opinion.

.​


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> By "people" you mean WOMEN...because men are not affected by pregnancy in any real way


I mean both people who are involved in the act.


----------



## Gracie

woodwork201 said:


> YES!   So baby-killers, bring your night of rage.  Unfortunately,  I doubt it will come directly to me but I wouldn't mind at all responding to violent attack from a bunch of baby murderers.


Hollyweird celebs and baby blood/limbs/parts receivers will be very upset now that they cannot bathe, eat or drink babies any more.


----------



## BlindBoo

marvin martian said:


> If she had killed each one of them 10 seconds before they were born, you would have cheered.


Hahaha that's funny.  You are a sick individual and an embarrassment to where ever you came from.


----------



## beautress

marvin martian said:


> I hope so. It is murder.


That has to be decided in a court of law.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TemplarKormac

Lesh said:


> By "people" you mean WOMEN...because men are not affected by pregnancy in any real way


That's stupid. Their sperm initiates conception. Without male sperm, pregnancy in homo-sapiens is impossible.


----------



## Lesh

Indeependent said:


> The military path is to protect the people, not to protect the government.


Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution describes a militia used to put DOWN Insurrections


----------



## Unkotare

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ....  And as long as we have a clumsy 14th Amendment (which we no longer need)....



So, do you want to strip all African Americans of their citizenship if any member of their family got here before July 9, 1858?


----------



## Flash

beautress said:


> Disney will be avoided by caring parents with children if it does that, and to protect citizens, the destruction of children destroys the process of adult responsibility.
> 
> And if the violence remains the rule of law will be enforced with or without the withering deep staters.


It did do it.  They put out a press release today.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2022/06/24/abortion-supreme-court-corporate-reaction/
		


Disney says it will cover employee travel costs for abortions​


----------



## Indeependent

BlindBoo said:


> Hahaha that's funny.  You are a sick individual and an embarrassment to where ever you came from.


Actually, you just described yourself.


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> By "people" you mean WOMEN...because men are not affected by pregnancy in any real way


I know a lot of guys paying child support who’d disagree.


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution describes a militia used to put DOWN Insurrections


The oath is to protect the people, not the government.
When our government no longer serves the people the clause no is longer relevant.


----------



## beautress

BlindBoo said:


> Hahaha that's funny.  You are a sick individual and an embarrassment to where ever you came from.


Come on, blindy. 70 million future Americans died because the Congress ignored that human life starts at conception. Those who murdered their baby and got rewards from their fluffers are in for a rude awakening if the scientific question arises.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

hadit said:


> And a large percentage of those women will approve of their states' laws


No doubt. Just as a large percentage agreed with state bans on interracial marriage.

So maybe your only big point is quite as good as yout hink it is.


----------



## BluesLegend

The next move is in the Dem's court. Biden is vowing congress will write a law making it legal to kill your baby in the womb.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BlindBoo said:


> Hahaha that's funny.  You are a sick individual and an embarrassment to where ever you came from.


I note a lack of denial on your part.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> The next move is in the Dem's court. Biden is vowing congress will write a law making it illegal to kill your baby in the womb.


We get it. Words are hard.


----------



## woodwork201

White 6 said:


> You could be right or wrong.  You got abortion stats to support that, or is it opinion, based on racial instincts or prejudice?


Amazing... This has been posted many, many, times on here and many different supporting links.





__





						CDC: 117,626 Black Children Killed by Abortion in One Year
					

(CNS News) -- The latest available data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), show that  117,626 black children were killed by surgical abortion in the U.S. in 2018, and these deaths accounted for 33.6% of the total abortions that year.




					cnsnews.com
				




Blacks are approximately 13 per cent of the population but have 35-ish (year by year differs slightly) per cent of abortions.  Most Planned Parenthood clinics are in walking distance of black and brown neighborhoods.  Margaret Sanger, founder of Planned Parenthood, was a vocal racist who called for eugenics against black babies.

More black babies have been surgically aborted since 1973 to today than was the entire black American population in the United States in 1960. 

And, none of this is needed if you'd just use your felon brain: if you quit killing babies, the population will rise.  How can you not understand that?


----------



## BluesLegend

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We get it. Words are hard.


Shut up stupid.


----------



## AZrailwhale

basquebromance said:


> Codify Roe in federal law. Confirm more pro choice Justices. Win legislatures in unexpected places. Fight fight fight.


That’s the way it should have been done in the first case.  If there is enough popular support, it will be done that way now.  My prediction is that some compromise will be reached, perhaps allowing unrestricted first trimester abortions and banning everything else except in the case of clear medical danger to either the mother or the fetus.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Unkotare said:


> So, do you want to strip all African Americans of their citizenship if any member of their family got here before July 9, 1858?


How would it do that?

Hyperbole much?


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution describes a militia used to put DOWN Insurrections


Like BLM.  Yup.


----------



## BlackSand

marvin martian said:


> I hope so. It is murder.


.

The legal stipulation for "death" is the permanent ceasing of vital functions to include growth in cells and tissues
Thus, if it has a heartbeat ... You can kill it by legal standards.

.​


----------



## Missourian

Golfing Gator said:


> Not sure who "you folks" are since I am against abortion...


You are against abortion but every post you've made in this thread supports Roe.

You are pro-2A yet every post you submit is anti gun.

You don't support Democrats yet every post you write supports Democrats.


You are a fraud.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

basquebromance said:


> I hope people finally get that VOTING MATTERS!
> 
> A corrupt, racist, money AND power hungry imp got to put THREE Supreme Court justices on the bench.
> 
> Those three said they would protect precedent KNOWING their goal was to overturn every right they deemed inappropriate.
> 
> This all happened because not enough people care enough to vote. And not enough people who DO vote choose leaders that care about everyone — not just the people who think, love and look like them.
> 
> This is bad.
> This is VERY bad.



Actually, Roe was always bad case law. Even RGB has told you so. The dems had a very long time to bolster the law and make it constitutional( it’s not and never was) but they chose to lie to you the entire time and tell you it was.
All to keep it a wedge issue to get votes. These are the people you should be angry at. The ones that have been lying to you all these years.


----------



## SweetSue92

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade



1. I hope everyone on this board has told you how catastrophically wrong "abortion is illegal" is
2. the SC both upholds and strikes down previous rulings. Brown v Board of Ed?


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Unkotare said:


> = "I liked _that_ decision, so it doesn't count!"



Are you seriously trying to compare overturning Roe with overturning Plessy?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lesh said:


> By "people" you mean WOMEN


By "women" you mean those women who support unmitigated abortion.


----------



## basquebromance

was gonna go to pride but being gay can wait tonight we protest


----------



## Lesh

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Dr Lesh
> 
> Why is everything you agree with constitutional, and everything you don't, not
> 
> I'm pro choice. But any decision that makes you angry, I'm all for it


hey dipshit...the Court just ruled that abortion is not a Constitutionally protected right...I do NOT agree with that but that's how it works.

A Court with a different make up can just as easily rule the other way. 

Precedent no longer matters


----------



## Unkotare

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> How would it do that?
> 
> Hyperbole much?


I note you did not answer.


----------



## BlindBoo

Missourian said:


> Please define...what is a woman?


Have you been groomed or what?

It's a simple thing.  Women are born baby factories and men are born fuck sticks, mostly.

Feel free to mix and match at will, or not.

If that makes me unwoke or something, I just don't have a single fuck to give.


----------



## Lesh

TemplarKormac said:


> By "women" you mean those women who support unmitigated abortion.


Newsflash...most women support a woman's right to choose


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> Are you seriously trying to compare overturning Roe with overturning Plessy?



Well let's see.....both cases where the court overturned precedent, so...............


----------



## SweetSue92

Remember when Biden almost made us all get the poison shots through OSHA, of all things? The liberals who are crying fat tears about abortion, rights, and "our body our choice" would have cheered like crazy to see us lined up to be shot up with those legit sperm-killing, yet useless otherwise "experimental" jabs.

In short, I believe none of their hysterics.


----------



## woodwork201

shockedcanadian said:


> This is the most divisive, constantly referred court case in history, so why do it now before a Mid Term in which the GOP had the Dems flat and without ANY motivation?
> 
> This is a decision, if it is made at all; that should occur in 2024 after the GOP wins the W.H back, not today.  I don't know enough about the issue, but, I hope some well spoken GOP come out and explain it to the world so that MSM doesn't present it as they want.  *All the headlines read are "abortions now not legal in America"  from CBC to BBC.*
> 
> The timing is really odd and probably will be followed by some controversial decisions by someone, somewhere that will now fly under the radar, while also ensuring a treasure chest of money for the Dems and division among the GOP, which is what some desire.
> 
> *Right on cue, Pelosi immediately right now on CNN: "the right to choose is now on the ballot in November", also talking about the "right who packed the courts".*
> 
> As I told you all, I know the U.S better than I thought.


How about because June is when almost every Supreme Court case is released.  The session year starts in October and ends the end of June. 

It turns out that you don't know shit about the United States.  What a fucking idiot.  We need an Internet Firewall between the US and Canada.


----------



## basquebromance

If Democrats knew how to play hardball, they'd investigate Clarence and Ginni Thomas. In fact, they should impeach him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SweetSue92 said:


> Remember when Biden almost made us all get the poison shots through OSHA, of all things?


No, because we don't put the anti scientific and anti intellectual fantasies of intellectual and ethical deviants into history books.


----------



## Lesh

TemplarKormac said:


> That's stupid. Their sperm initiates conception. Without male sperm, pregnancy in homo-sapiens is impossible.


How stupid are you?

Unaffected BY pregnancy. We all know men contribute to (but bear little responsibility FOR) pregnancy


----------



## BlackSand

Lesh said:


> A Court with a different make up can just as easily rule the other way.


.

That isn't supported in the dissenting opinion ...
They complained about what states can do, but they didn't offer a legal objection.

.​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Unkotare said:


> I note you did not answer.


My answer is no, I would not like to strip AAs of citizenship.  

The 14th served its purpose, and now it is being abused.  

If you wish to amend it, I am up for a discussion on that.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## PoliticalChic

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.




Nor did they do so today.

You are not at liberty to kill another human being.

Or....can you make the case for doing so????


----------



## Unkotare

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> My answer is no, I would not like to strip AAs of citizenship.
> 
> .....


Then we are in agreement in that respect.


----------



## Lesh

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> That isn't supported in the dissenting opinion ...
> They complained about what states can do, but they didn't offer a legal objection.
> 
> .​


Doesn't matter


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

skews13 said:


> No details necessary. The American Taliban has decided who the rapists and incestuous uncles and fathers can choose to groom for their children.



Showers With Daughter *Joe already chose.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Unkotare said:


> Well let's see.....both cases where the court overturned precedent, so...............



And as I have pointed out 5 gazillion times now, this is in FIRST TIME IN THE HISTORY OF THE COUNTRY where the Supreme Court overturned a precedent _thereby restricting personal liberty_.


----------



## basquebromance

Every single Republican who helped make this disastrous decision possible should be ashamed—especially when those same Republicans are part of the reason so many Americans don’t have access to maternal healthcare, child care and paid parental leave.

Vote out all the GOP bastards in November.


----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


>


2 down.  55 to go.


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> How stupid are you?
> 
> Unaffected BY pregnancy. We all know men contribute to (but bear little responsibility FOR) pregnancy


Again, child support laws.


----------



## BlackSand

basquebromance said:


>


.

I am sure it will be horrible for some Republicans ... Especially a bunch of fence-sitting RINO's ...   

.​


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Lesh

braalian said:


> Again, child support laws.


Which are incredibly weak

They generally only apply to divorces


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

basquebromance said:


> was gonna go to pride but being gay can wait tonight we protest



Please post a pic. I had a long week at work and need a laugh.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I am certain this will energize the Republican base. If Democrats thought this is a free pass to win the midterms, they were sorely mistaken.


----------



## Missourian

BlindBoo said:


> Have you been groomed or what?
> 
> It's a simple thing.  Women are born baby factories and men are born fuck sticks, mostly.
> 
> Feel free to mix and match at will, or not.
> 
> If that makes me unwoke or something, I just don't have a single fuck to give.


You're gonna get cancelled.

You're either with the cult or you are the enemy.

Biden admin agencies refuse to answer, 'What is a woman?' 

That's how crazy team democrat... Your team...has become.

Republicans on the other hand are right where they were 50 years ago.... Finally successfully overturning Roe.

Kinda a double whammy for you.

Your party has lost the plot and Republicans are winning...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## SweetSue92

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, because we don't put the anti scientific and anti intellectual fantasies of intellectual and ethical deviants into history books.



To refresh your memory. This was about putting an experimental vaccine in your body, which I know you were all for. Through OSHA, of all things. My body my choice, right? oh, no, that's not right, when we're Covid panicking.

Hypocrites






						The Supreme Court Has Ruled on the OSHA and CMS Vaccine Mandates – What Now? | Alerts and Articles | Insights | Ballard Spahr
					

<span>On January 13, 2022, the Supreme Court “split the baby” on two federal vaccine mandates. The Court stayed the OSHA “vaccine or test” rule, but allowed the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) vaccine mandate for health care workers to take effect. Employers now must wrestle with...




					www.ballardspahr.com


----------



## BlackSand

Lesh said:


> Doesn't matter


.

Yeah ... That's what I said.

It doesn't matter what they try or think ... They didn't offer any legal objection in their dissent.
That's how Roe/Casey both got overturned ... Having an Argument and having a legal argument are two different things.

.​


----------



## Thunderbird

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Murdering children will be a bit less convenient.

Is this why you are upset?

Don’t you think these helpless children deserve any rights?


----------



## Indeependent

Lesh said:


> Newsflash...most women support a woman's right to choose


You know most women or are you quoting a Yahoo sampling of 45 women in the hood?


----------



## BlindBoo

TemplarKormac said:


> You are nothing but paranoia driven at this point.


This became nearly inevitable when Ginsberg died.  It should be seen as an opportunity for the democrats to make headway into more state and local governments positions like they once had.  Perhaps it will light a fire under their asses to get out an vote in every election as if their basic rights depended on it.  Years of voting makes a difference. One night screaming at the sky does not.


----------



## woodwork201

TemplarKormac said:


> Curious, why are Democrats painting this like women lost their abortion rights if what White 6 says is true?


Your link didn't take me to what White6 said but whatever it was, it isn't true.


----------



## scruffy

Stormy Daniels said:


> And as I have pointed out 5 gazillion times now, this is in FIRST TIME IN THE HISTORY OF THE COUNTRY where the Supreme Court overturned a precedent _thereby restricting personal liberty_.


You want personal liberty?

Take it up with your State.


----------



## Missourian

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Actually, Roe was always bad case law. Even RGB has told you so.


^^^Facts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade




In what state has it become illegal?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lesh said:


> Which are incredibly weak
> 
> They generally only apply to divorces


Actually, any parent, married or divorced, are required to care for any children they have or put them up for adoption. In that case it falls to the caretaker or other individuals responsible for raising the children. 

Otherwise, failure to support their children is considered child neglect, or abuse, which are federal crimes.


----------



## TemplarKormac

woodwork201 said:


> Your link didn't take me to what White6 said but whatever it was, it isn't true.


Actually, that link is a mention. I didn't link anything.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Lesh said:


> hey dipshit...the Court just ruled that abortion is not a Constitutionally protected right...I do NOT agree with that but that's how it works.
> 
> A Court with a different make up can just as easily rule the other way.
> 
> Precedent no longer matters


I agree. But it pisses you people off so bad I approve

I'm for you and against you Dr Lesh

I hope they strike down faggot assed marriages. I don't care about faggot assed marriages, but like to see you scream


----------



## Stormy Daniels

scruffy said:


> You want personal liberty?
> 
> Take it up with your State.



And get rid of the Scientology while we're at it!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade




I'll assume that you are as dumb as asphalt, and that you are told that numerous times every day.


*The Supreme Court * has overruled itself 125 times in its history, usually after much time had passed and public sentiment changed, or because new appointments to the Court caused an ideological shift on the bench itself.⁴



The Court has also been overruled by Congress passing new (and sometimes clarifying) laws 59 times, in areas widely ranging from tax law to immigration to education and crime.⁵

4. Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia List_of_over-ruled_U-ed_States_Supreme_Court_decisions 5. Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia List_of_abro-gat-ed_Ued_States_Supreme_Court_decisions




The Library of Congress tracks the historic list of overruled Supreme Court cases in its report, The Constitution Annotated. As of 2020, the court had overruled its own precedents in an estimated *232 cases* since 1810, says the library.May 3, 2022
A short list of overturned Supreme Court landmark decisions
https://constitutioncenter.org › blog › a-short-list-of-overt..





*List of overruled United States Supreme Court decisions*

https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › List_of_overruled_Uni...
As of 2018, the _Supreme Court had_ overruled more than 300 of its own cases. ... The longest period between the original decision and the overruling decision is ...
‎Constitutional · ‎Article One · ‎Statutory · ‎Habeas


----------



## BlindBoo

Flash said:


> How about the body of a child being secure from being yanked out of the womb with a pair of tongs, killed and then the body parts sold off by Planned Parenthood because the mother didn't want to be bothered with it?


An x week old fetus is not a child.  Donated human tissue is responsible for many major breakthroughs in medical science.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lesh said:


> Newsflash...most women support a woman's right to choose



No, "right to choose" to you means, strictly, _to have an abortion_. There is no right to choose in your idyllic liberal world. The definition of a woman is totally reliant on which option she chooses. 

Nothing else.


----------



## OKTexas

Stormy Daniels said:


> Both time?
> 
> You mean to tell me you read the history book twice, and you still don't know what you are talking about?
> 
> The Dred Scott case did not overturn an earlier precedent. Nor was it overturned itself by the court at a later time.
> 
> I'd suggest you read the history book a third time, but you might mistakenly think that Christ has returned.




It may not have been over turned by the court, but is was overturned by constitutional amendment, and both times it concerned individual liberties. Feel free to pursue an amendment to reinstate Roe.

.


----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> By "people" you mean WOMEN...because men are not affected by pregnancy in any real way


Tell your side that. You won't win any friends with the 'birthing people 'crowd. How very transphobic of you.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Lesh said:


> Which are incredibly weak
> 
> They generally only apply to divorces


Re child support laws
Incredibly weak - more accurately difficult to enforce.
Generally only apply to divorces - completely false.


----------



## basquebromance

Forced birth in a country with:

—No universal healthcare
—No universal childcare
—No paid family & medical leave
—One of the highest rates of maternal mortality among rich nations

This isn't about "life." It's about control.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

OKTexas said:


> It may not have been over turned by the court, but is was overturned by constitutional amendment, and both times it concerned individual liberties.



Once again, what is this "both times" nonsense?

You know, it's really telling that you are trying to use Dred Scott as your benchmark. Dred Scott is universally panned as the WORST Supreme Court decision of all time. I can't even figure out what you're point is supposed to be? Are you saying that today's decision is just as bad as Dred Scott?


----------



## Lesh

Ralph Norton said:


> Re child support laws
> Incredibly weak - more accurately difficult to enforce.
> *Generally only apply to divorces - completely false.*


Oh really? Maybe you can find stats where the unmarried father is forced to pay child support.

How do they actually PROVE who is the father?


----------



## TemplarKormac

BlindBoo said:


> It should be seen as an opportunity for the democrats to make headway into more state and local governments positions like they once had


You forget one thing. If it energizes Democrats to go vote, it will most certainly energize Republicans. I dare say it might even energize Republicans more given they will perceive victory on this issue. So, this is a wash politically for Democrats. Couple the new Republican enthusiasm over the ruling with their disdain over the economy and gas prices, and you have a recipe for disaster for Democrats.


----------



## White 6

woodwork201 said:


> Amazing... This has been posted many, many, times on here and many different supporting links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC: 117,626 Black Children Killed by Abortion in One Year
> 
> 
> (CNS News) -- The latest available data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), show that  117,626 black children were killed by surgical abortion in the U.S. in 2018, and these deaths accounted for 33.6% of the total abortions that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are approximately 13 per cent of the population but have 35-ish (year by year differs slightly) per cent of abortions.  Most Planned Parenthood clinics are in walking distance of black and brown neighborhoods.  Margaret Sanger, founder of Planned Parenthood, was a vocal racist who called for eugenics against black babies.
> 
> More black babies have been surgically aborted since 1973 to today than was the entire black American population in the United States in 1960.
> 
> And, none of this is needed if you'd just use your felon brain: if you quit killing babies, the population will rise.  How can you not understand that?


You are way late.  Stats provide by my neighbor and fellow board member TNHarley nearly 3 hours ago.  You may have missed it, due to being caught up in the frey of current event.
It is still not a racial issue alone and never was.
Jeez.  I actually have no felon brain.  I still have copies of every SF86 ever submitted, every time there as a clearance upgrade (several) somebody wanted me to have, so I could do my job.  I'm clean as a hounds tooth. My last check, not for clearance was by the Department of Homeland Security, along with all local and state agencies within the last few years for my Concealed Carry Permit, which a pass, like all other checks, no matter the year or agency.


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> Which are incredibly weak
> 
> They generally only apply to divorces


When I worked at the county jail a huge chunk of the men being held were there for non-payment of child support. Doesn’t seem weak to me.

And I don’t know what you’re talking about it generally only applying to divorces. Most CS payer’s baby-mommas are either ex-girlfriends or one-night-stand accidents.

Unwanted pregnancies have *massive* financial consequences for fathers as well as mothers.

Which is why men should take birth control in their own hands and just wear a condom.


----------



## Missourian

BlindBoo said:


> . It should be seen as an opportunity for the democrats to make headway into more state and local governments positions like they once had.


They are so far out of the mainstream they no longer bother to field a candidate in most non-urban races.

They don't vote because there is no one for them to vote for.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BlindBoo said:


> An x week old fetus is not a child.


Yes, we all know that x is just the shorthand you use for 40.


----------



## eagle1462010

basquebromance said:


> Forced birth in a country with:
> 
> —No universal healthcare
> —No universal childcare
> —No paid family & medical leave
> —One of the highest rates of maternal mortality among rich nations
> 
> This isn't about "life." It's about control.


Forced birth..............where is this at........Half the country doesn't ban abortion AT ALL.

A bus ride to one of half the states in the country will allow it.

You trying your LIES out early to practice for November.......lol


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> Oh really? Maybe you can find stats where the unmarried father is forced to pay child support.
> 
> How do they actually PROVE who is the father?


Uh, paternity test?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stormy Daniels said:


> Once again, what is this "both times" nonsense?
> 
> You know, it's really telling that you are trying to use Dred Scott as your benchmark. Dred Scott is universally panned as the WORST Supreme Court decision of all time. I can't even figure out what you're point is supposed to be? Are you saying that today's decision is just as bad as Dred Scott?




You do know that Justice Taney was a Democrat, and the President he conspired with, also a Democrat.

The Democrats are, and have always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.

You vote for the party of bullwhips and lynching, now running on anti-white racism????


----------



## OKTexas

Dragonlady said:


> Oklahoma cannot restrict travel.  It violates Constitutional freedoms.  Any attempt by any state to restrict travel would go VERY badly for the government proposing it.
> 
> You seem to be under the mistaken belief that the majority of the American people favour this decision.  80% of Americans think abortion is a right to some point.  Even the most extreme anti-abortionists think that the woman shouldn't have carry a pregnancy that results from rape or incest, to term.
> 
> ACB is a member of a small radical Catholic sect and was completely unqualified to be a SC justice.  Her church is currently under investigation for sexual abuse of women and it only has 1500 members.  I don't think cult members make good court members.




I'm sure, you being a foreign commie and all, are unaware that religious tests for office are unconstitutional in the US. She's much more qualified than Kagan, who never served as a judge.

.


----------



## BlackSand

Lesh said:


> By "people" you mean WOMEN...because men are not affected by pregnancy in any real way


.

They addressed that in the decision when they indicated that abortion is not a gender issue ...
and doesn't fall under gender protections either, such as those listed in Article 14.

.​


----------



## TemplarKormac

The Central Pro-Choice Argument Comes Straight From Psychopathic Torturer of Poor Women the Marquis de Sade - The Stream
					

The main pro-choice argument comes from de Sade: Women must have the right to be as heartless and callous as any male rapist.




					stream.org


----------



## bendog

braalian said:


> When I worked at the county jail a huge chunk of the men being held were there for non-payment of child support. Doesn’t seem weak to me.
> 
> And I don’t know what you’re talking about it generally only applying to divorces. Most CS payer’s baby-mommas are either ex-girlfriends or one-night-stand accidents.
> 
> Unwanted pregnancies have *massive* financial consequences for fathers as well as mothers.
> 
> Which is why men should take birth control in their own hands and just wear a condom.


Well Clarence just urged states to pass laws outlawing contraception so the Court can review that decision = Griswold.


----------



## Lesh

braalian said:


> When I worked at the county jail a huge chunk of the men being held were there for non-payment of child support. Doesn’t seem weak to me.


Horse shit.


braalian said:


> Most CS payer’s baby-mommas are either ex-girlfriends or one-night-stand accidents.


I know many women who got pregnant when not married. I know of NO fathers forced to pay child support for the result. I know of several who just walked away...with no repercussions. No one came after them. There were no paternity tests

Nuffin


braalian said:


> Unwanted pregnancies have *massive* financial consequences for fathers as well as mothers.


Not so much unless it's voluntary


----------



## BlindBoo

Indeependent said:


> Actually, you just described yourself.


Yeah?  But I like beer.


beautress said:


> Come on, blindy. 70 million future Americans died because the Congress ignored that human life starts at conception. Those who murdered their baby and got rewards from their fluffers are in for a rude awakening if the scientific question arises.


That's such subjective crap though.  Everyone alive or who ever lived, started at conception, a single cell of unique DNA when the thing penetrated the you know what.  Those get created all the time and by nature do not develop into a human being.


----------



## Flash

BlindBoo said:


> An x week old fetus is not a child.  Donated human tissue is responsible for many major breakthroughs in medical science.


You are confused Moon Bat.

The law in most states (even the Commie ones) recognizes that a fetus is a human because they have laws that if you murder a pregnant woman you are charged with two murders. 

What else you got Moon Bat?


----------



## bendog

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> They addressed that in the decision when they indicated that abortion is not a gender issue ...
> and doesn't fall under gender protections either, such as those listed in Article 14.
> 
> .​


gender isnt listed in the 14th. So good luck with that and Alito.  LOL

But equal protection and a right to abortion is not decided because that was not the issue in Dobbs case, nor was it an issue in Roe or Casey that Dobbs overturned.


----------



## Lesh

braalian said:


> Uh, paternity test?


Can Courts order paternity tests ?

On who? By what criteria?

Does that ever happen?

Rarely


----------



## Ralph Norton

Lesh said:


> Oh really? Maybe you can find stats where the unmarried father is forced to pay child support.
> 
> How do they actually PROVE who is the father?


Do they not have paternity tests in your world, Skippy?


----------



## OKTexas

Stormy Daniels said:


> Once again, what is this "both times" nonsense?
> 
> You know, it's really telling that you are trying to use Dred Scott as your benchmark. Dred Scott is universally panned as the WORST Supreme Court decision of all time. I can't even figure out what you're point is supposed to be? Are you saying that today's decision is just as bad as Dred Scott?




Nope, Roe was.

.


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> Horse shit.
> 
> I know many women who got pregnant when not married. I know of NO fathers forced to pay child support for the result. I know of several who just walked away...with no repercussions. No one came after them. There were no paternity tests
> 
> Nuffin
> 
> Not so much unless it's voluntary


Anyone who works in county jails sees many men brought in on bench warrants for non-payment. It’s common. 

If your unwed mother friends don’t collect child support it’s because they either didn’t pursue it or weren’t able to prove paternity if they did. The system heavily favors mothers.


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> Horse shit.
> 
> I know many women who got pregnant when not married. I know of NO fathers forced to pay child support for the result. I know of several who just walked away...with no repercussions. No one came after them. There were no paternity tests
> 
> Nuffin
> 
> Not so much unless it's voluntary


Why didn't the woman stop the irresponsible father from fucking her bareback?  You know, just say "no"?

A responsible woman (and guy also) should use birth control or else refrain from doing it.

It is called personal responsibility and murdering the child should not be the remedy for irresponsibility.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Lesh said:


> Can Courts order paternity tests ?
> 
> On who? By what criteria?
> 
> Does that ever happen?
> 
> Rarely


Yes
Man on birth certificate or named by the mother as the father
Yes
Often

Do you ever post about anything that you have actual knowledge of?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Lesh said:


> Can Courts order paternity tests ?
> On who? By what criteria?


Yes.  Duh.




__





						Office of Child Support - Administrative Paternity Establishment
					

ADMINISTRATIVE PATERNITY ESTABLISHMENT OVERVIEW Paternity establishment refers to the legal determination of being named as the father of achild(ren). The administrative paternity establishment process can be completed at any time up to and including the child's 23 rd birthday. Paternity can be...



					jfs.ohio.gov
				



I'm sure the other 49 states are similar.


Lesh said:


> Does that ever happen?
> Rarely


Quantify "rarely".   
Back your claim.


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> Can Courts order paternity tests ?



Do bears shit in the woods?


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah?  But I like beer.
> 
> That's such subjective crap though.  Everyone alive or who ever lived, started at conception, a single cell of unique DNA when the thing penetrated the you know what.  Those get created all the time and by nature do not develop into a human being.


My wife brings this up to, but I don't think its relevant anymore ... given the Dobbs decison.

Alito wrote states have an interest in protecting fetal life (or potential life) but a woman has no privacy right to terminate a pregnancy at ANY point.  So states can pass total abortion bans that will also end in vitro fertalization.  In short, it's up to God.

And Alito admitted that at the Founding of the const, the only prohibitions were when the fetus had quickened.  So the Founders had no reason to consider whether states could enact total prohibitions .... in fact at the time, a woman would have no reason to conclude she was really preggers till she missed two periods or had morning sickness, but .... here we are in intellectually absurd world of textual literalists and 4 religious idealogues that most of think are ... out of the mainstream

In short, logic aint gettin us nowheres


----------



## Ralph Norton

braalian said:


> Do bears shit in the woods?


Is Lesh a dumb ass?


----------



## Richard-H

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade



They don't need to pack the court. They need to use this issue to win the next elections, then to impeach & remove the judges that voted to overturn Roe v. Wade. They all committed perjury during their nomination hearings.

The idea that judges can blatantly lie to the Senate during their hearings is reprehensible. They need to be impeached and removed from office. That should create enough vacancies to the Dems to load the court with liberal judges.


----------



## Unkotare

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ....
> 
> If you wish to amend it, I am up for a discussion on that.


No, I'm fine with it as it is. Not abusing any part of the Constitution is always good policy.


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> And as I have pointed out 5 gazillion times now, this is in FIRST TIME IN THE HISTORY OF THE COUNTRY where the Supreme Court overturned a precedent _thereby restricting personal liberty_.



= "Me no likee this one!"


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> I think my reps are mostly on the same page as me, but yes, I am active in pro-life causes that advocate penalties for abortionists.



and the mothers as well, correct?


----------



## BlindBoo

Missourian said:


> You're gonna get cancelled.


I never got my membership card and decoder ring in the first place.


Missourian said:


> Republicans on the other hand are right where they were 50 years ago.


No, they're not.  They told Nixon to take a hike.

To me, the only thing worst for America than Democrats are Republicans.


----------



## Lesh

Ralph Norton said:


> Yes
> Man named by the mother as the father
> Yes
> Often
> 
> Do you ever post about anything that you have actual knowledge of?


And a Court will order a paternity test based on that?

What happens if he just moves?


----------



## TemplarKormac

bendog said:


> Well Clarence just urged states to pass laws outlawing contraception so the Court can review that decision = Griswold.


No. Absolutely not.

From Thomas' concurrence:

"*The Court today declines to disturb substantive due process jurisprudence generally or the doctrine’s application in other, specific contexts.* *Cases like* _Griswold v. Connecticut 381 U. S. 479 (1965)_ (right of married persons to obtain contraceptives)*; _Lawrence v. Texas, 539 U. S. 558 (2003)_ (right to engage in private, consensual sexual acts); and Obergefell v. Hodges, 576 U. S. 644 (2015) (right to same-sex marriage), _*are not at issue.*_"_*
*_
Dobbs v. Women's Health, pp. 118-119


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> Once again, what is this "both times" nonsense?
> 
> You know, it's really telling that you are trying to use Dred Scott as your benchmark. Dred Scott is universally panned as the WORST Supreme Court decision of all time. I can't even figure out what you're point is supposed to be? Are you saying that today's decision is just as bad as Dred Scott?


AGAIN, "the ones I don't like are bad! the ones I like are good!"


----------



## Lesh

__





						Paternity | NYCOURTS.GOV
					

FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions) What Is a Paternity Case? Why Is it Is Necessary to Have an Order of Filiation Made? Who May File a Paternity Petition? What If the Mother was Married to Someone Else? What Documents must be Brought to Court? Do the Parties Need Lawyers? What Happens at the...




					ww2.nycourts.gov
				




When a child does not have a legal father, the family court cannot issue any orders for child support or child custody. So, while a biological, unmarried father can voluntarily help support his child, *he is under no legal obligation to. *The mother cannot demand child support from him until paternity is established.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Missourian said:


> You are against abortion but every post you've made in this thread supports Roe.



Nope, not one single post I made supports RvW.  you really should work on your reading skills



Missourian said:


> You are pro-2A yet every post you submit is anti gun.



I have never submitted an anti-gun post.  Why are you so obsessed with me that you have to turn around and lie just to get my attention?


----------



## PoliticalChic

OKTexas said:


> Nope, Roe was.
> 
> .




A decision created out of thin air.


----------



## Golfing Gator

braalian said:


> Again, child support laws.



Need to kick in from the moment of conception.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Unkotare said:


> AGAIN, "the ones I don't like are bad! the ones I like are good!"



No. Not even close. And if you were at all paying attention, you wouldn't be spouting this nonsense.


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> And a Court will order a paternity test based on that?
> 
> What happens if he just moves?


Do you really think court orders become invalid if someone simply moves? Have you been living in a cabin cut off from the rest of humanity all your life? You seem to have little knowledge of how society works.


----------



## BlackSand

bendog said:


> gender isnt listed in the 14th. So good luck with that and Alito.  LOL
> 
> But equal protection and a right to abortion is not decided because that was not the issue in Dobbs case, nor was it an issue in Roe or Casey that Dobbs overturned.


.

Article 14 is the embodiment of equal protection under law and is based in efforts to combat discrimination on the basis of gender and religion.
It was used for legal precedence and not constitutional concerns ... I didn't say the 14th Amendment.

They went as far as trying to nail down every angle one could approach an argument from.
It was important because they were making a distinction between a Defined Right, and a Liberty in a Nation of Ordered Liberty.

.​


----------



## Lesh

braalian said:


> Do you really think court orders become invalid if someone simply moves? Have you been living in a cabin cut off from the rest of humanity all your life? You seem to have little knowledge of how society works.







__





						Paternity | NYCOURTS.GOV
					

FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions) What Is a Paternity Case? Why Is it Is Necessary to Have an Order of Filiation Made? Who May File a Paternity Petition? What If the Mother was Married to Someone Else? What Documents must be Brought to Court? Do the Parties Need Lawyers? What Happens at the...




					ww2.nycourts.gov
				




No obligation.

Read it


----------



## Unkotare

Richard-H said:


> They don't need to pack the court. They need to use this issue to win the next elections, ....



 Good luck with that!


----------



## buckeye45_73

Richard-H said:


> They don't need to pack the court. They need to use this issue to win the next elections, then to impeach & remove the judges that voted to overturn Roe v. Wade. They all committed perjury during their nomination hearings.
> 
> The idea that judges can blatantly lie to the Senate during their hearings is reprehensible. They need to be impeached and removed from office. That should create enough vacancies to the Dems to load the court with liberal judges.


The dems do it all the time. They never say how they will rule on a judgement. And the dems never suprise you with a ruling. Atleast Republicans pick people like Roberts who do, name the last Dem nomiee that actually suprised you with a ruling on a major case?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> Good luck with that!




I wish I had your optimism.

You see how many errors and lies the OP of this thread offers, and beleives to be true?

There are far too many like this.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Lesh said:


> And a Court will order a paternity test based on that?
> 
> What happens if he just moves?


Why would a woman ask for a test on a guy who she knows is NOT the father? She is trying to get child support.
If he moves, collection becomes difficult which is what I acknowledged.


----------



## Unkotare

Stormy Daniels said:


> No. Not even close. ....


Despite your own frequently repeated words.......


----------



## SassyIrishLass

braalian said:


> Do you really think court orders become invalid if someone simply moves? Have you been living in a cabin cut off from the rest of humanity all your life? You seem to have little knowledge of how society works.



Bench warrant


----------



## BlindBoo

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> The law in most states (even the Commie ones) recognizes that a fetus is a human because they have laws that if you murder a pregnant woman you are charged with two murders.
> 
> What else you got Moon Bat?


I never said a fetus is not human.  So because they add on punishment to a criminal for the murder of a pregnant woman you think women shouldn't be able to choose an abortion?


----------



## braalian

Lesh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paternity | NYCOURTS.GOV
> 
> 
> FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions) What Is a Paternity Case? Why Is it Is Necessary to Have an Order of Filiation Made? Who May File a Paternity Petition? What If the Mother was Married to Someone Else? What Documents must be Brought to Court? Do the Parties Need Lawyers? What Happens at the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ww2.nycourts.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No obligation.
> 
> Read it


From your link:

*If a man was not married to the mother of the child, he has no obligation to pay support for the child, and has no legal right to custody or visitation with the child, unless he is legally named the father of the child, through an order of filiation or an acknowledgment of paternity.*


----------



## TemplarKormac

bendog said:


> Well Clarence just urged states to pass laws outlawing contraception so the Court can review that decision = Griswold.


That's just a lie on its face. 

What you construed as his having "urged states to pass laws outlawing contraception so the Court can review that decision" is nothing more than his suggesting the court should decide one way or another if the issue is legislated and subsequently litigated to their level. 

I can't find language anywhere in his opinion urging states to take one action or another.


----------



## Missourian

Stormy Daniels said:


> Of course, you were always free to either move to Saudi Arabia or seek democratic changes to the laws of our country before this case. But instead, you're clapping for activist judges.


Actually I'd make the agreement that the activist judges made the original rolling in '73.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Flash said:


> A responsible woman (and guy also) should use birth control or else refrain from doing it.



Until Thomas and the rest of the Right Wing of SCOTUS actually DO decide to go after contraception.  (Remember, there was a time in US history not so long ago that an unmarried woman could not legally get contraception).

Now it's sounding like Thomas et al. might be interested in reviewing some other things after Roe.


----------



## braalian

Nobody’s seriously talking about outlawing contraception, come on.


----------



## Unkotare

PoliticalChic said:


> I wish I had your optimism.
> 
> You see how many errors and lies the OP of this thread offers, and beleives [sic] to be true?
> 
> There are far too many like this.


The extreme far left will ALWAYS vote for any name with a D after it. Anyone an inch further from the farthest left ledge sees what is going on now with the democrat party. We only need to nominate a candidate with _*any*_ degree of cross-ideological appeal to sweep the board.


----------



## bendog

TemplarKormac said:


> No. Absolutely not.
> 
> From Thomas' concurrence:
> 
> "*The Court today declines to disturb substantive due process jurisprudence generally or the doctrine’s application in other, specific contexts.* *Cases like* _Griswold v. Connecticut 381 U. S. 479 (1965)_ (right of married persons to obtain contraceptives)*; _Lawrence v. Texas, 539 U. S. 558 (2003)_ (right to engage in private, consensual sexual acts); and Obergefell v. Hodges, 576 U. S. 644 (2015) (right to same-sex marriage), _*are not at issue.*_"
> 
> Dobbs v. Women's Health, pp. 118-119





			Justice Thomas: SCOTUS ‘should reconsider’ contraception, same-sex marriage rulings


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

braalian said:


> From your link:
> 
> *If a man was not married to the mother of the child, he has no obligation to pay support for the child, and has no legal right to custody or visitation with the child, unless he is legally named the father of the child, through an order of filiation or an acknowledgment of paternity.*



I think the flaw there is that this is holding out the option for men should they want to have visitation of their offspring as the "carrot" to the stick of paying child support.

But that's looking at it like the men care at all.  Some do.  Some don't.  What has to happen is that the minute a man's DNA shows up in another person's DNA they are on the hook for paternity payments no matter what.  Period. End of Sentence.

ONLY WHEN MEN are taken to task for unwanted pregnancies will we have a rational family planning policy in the US.


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> If they don’t.
> 
> Dems have themselves to blame


Yep, bingo.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

braalian said:


> Nobody’s seriously talking about outlawing contraception, come on.



Right now it's mostly going to be aimed at religious exemptions for coverage on healthcare plans, but there are some who believe that it could go further.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bendog said:


> Justice Thomas: SCOTUS ‘should reconsider’ contraception, same-sex marriage rulings


SCOTUS not congress, not states. Which speaks to your misreading his opinion.

They cannot reconsider anything unless states though well-meaning or not, pass laws that put these rights at issue. He did not speak to how states or congress should behave.


----------



## Golfing Gator

braalian said:


> Nobody’s seriously talking about outlawing contraception, come on.



5 years ago I would have said the same thing about overturning RvW.


----------



## braalian

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I think the flaw there is that this is holding out the option for men should they want to have visitation of their offspring as the "carrot" to the stick of paying child support.
> 
> But that's looking at it like the men care at all.  Some do.  Some don't.  What has to happen is that the minute a man's DNA shows up in another person's DNA they are on the hook for paternity payments no matter what.  Period. End of Sentence.
> 
> ONLY WHEN MEN are taken to task for unwanted pregnancies will we have a rational family planning policy in the US.


How are they *not* taken to task for unwanted pregnancies? What more do you want?


----------



## marvin martian

Lesh said:


> How stupid are you?
> 
> Unaffected BY pregnancy. We all know men contribute to (but bear little responsibility FOR) pregnancy



Speak for yourself, homophobe. I took full responsibility for both pregnancies I created, and raised both children to adulthood.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> It "looks" like i am exactly right


It isn't what they said, was it?

So, by your views, overturning Jim Crow was wrong also?


----------



## braalian

I can’t imagine who would even *want* to outlaw birth control? Why? What would that even entail? Outlawing the pill and condoms?


----------



## Delldude

Flash said:


> Disney already said today that would pay for any of their employees to go to another state to get an abortion.
> 
> How fucking ridiculous is that?  A company that was created to entertain children is now going to help women kill their children.


Interstates will soon have signs, 'Legal abortions exit 10'.


----------



## Missourian

👍1000 posts in this thread...wow. 😲


----------



## BlackSand

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Does that mean that USMB will be auctioning off IM2 ?


.

Will we be required to pay a Freedom Bond and Slave Dues if we just want to set him free after purchase in the auction?

.​


----------



## TemplarKormac

Missourian said:


> 👍1000 posts in this thread...wow. 😲


A 50-year precedent was overturned, correctly I might add. We are talking history here. We are living the history as we speak. No wonder.


----------



## rightwinger

OKTexas said:


> Which one concerns intentionally killing another human being?
> 
> 
> .


Nice try

SCOTUS didn’t rule that…did they?


----------



## bendog

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Article 14 is the embodiment of equal protection under law and is based in efforts to combat discrimination on the basis of gender and religion.
> It was used for legal precedence and not constitutional concerns ... I didn't say the 14th Amendment.
> 
> They went as far as trying to nail down every angle one could approach an argument from.
> It was important because they were making a distinction between a Defined Right, and a Liberty in a Nation of Ordered Liberty.
> 
> .​


Don't cut and paste to respond to me.

I was referring to various posters here who contend if it ain't literally spelled out in the BoR, it dont exist.  An attempt at levity.

But more problematically, the opinion leaves open as to just what right of liberty remains.  Altio suggests that something has to be tied to the fabric of society so that without it, we couldn't function.  Perhaps that's age and gender dicrimination, but he also says women dont get more than rational relationship scrutiny in finding discrimination.  That's frankly frightening.  And Clarence is urging review of contraception.


----------



## Kosh

No rights have been lost!


----------



## Golfing Gator

braalian said:


> I can’t imagine who would even *want* to outlaw birth control? Why? What would that even entail? Outlawing the pill and condoms?



It was not all that long ago it was outlawed in some states.   It was not till the last 60s SCOTUS ruled it was unconstitutional to do so.


----------



## OKTexas

rightwinger said:


> Nice try
> 
> SCOTUS didn’t rule that…did they?




Didn't they?

.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

braalian said:


> How are they *not* taken to task for unwanted pregnancies? What more do you want?



For every unwed mother of a child there's a man somewhere.  If there is a child without a man paying support somewhere that is a "crime".

If we as a nation wish to limit access to abortion, then the ONLY way to make it work is if we ensure that ALL pregnancies are associated with the woman and the man and the man is on the hook for taking care of that life as well.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Kosh said:


> No rights have been lost!



Well, it's certainly a nail in the coffin of the "inferred" 'right to privacy' that many legal scholars debate.

Right now we suppose (but it is nowhere in the Constitution) that we have a right to privacy.  And Roe was definitely a bulwark of that.  Without these I suspect one day with the right lobbying from tech that "privacy" becomes very much less than what we ostensibly think it is now.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

braalian said:


> I can’t imagine who would even *want* to outlaw birth control? Why? What would that even entail? Outlawing the pill and condoms?



I agree...it's stupid in the extreme.  But this is now a "religious" debate.  Roe was struck down for PURELY religious reasons.  it was a 50 year battle by the Christian right.  No one was ever forced to get an abortion but that wasn't enough for them; they had to have their religion enshrined.

Now they've tasted victory.  You can assume that it will not slake their thirst forever.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> The extreme far left will ALWAYS vote for any name with a D after it. Anyone an inch further from the farthest left ledge sees what is going on now with the democrat party. We only need to nominate a candidate with _*any*_ degree of cross-ideological appeal to sweep the board.




I sense that there aren't enough normal people left in the country.


----------



## BlindBoo

braalian said:


> Nobody’s seriously talking about outlawing contraception, come on.


Don't some pills prevent a fertilized egg from attaching to the womb.  Texas is going to pass a bill protecting the fertilized eggs, so yeah I think those will be on the chopping block too.


----------



## BlackSand

bendog said:


> Don't cut and paste to respond to me.
> 
> I was referring to various posters here who contend if it ain't literally spelled out in the BoR, it dont exist.  An attempt at levity.
> 
> But more problematically, the opinion leaves open as to just what right of liberty remains.  Altio suggests that something has to be tied to the fabric of society so that without it, we couldn't function.  Perhaps that's age and gender dicrimination, but he also says women dont get more than rational relationship scrutiny in finding discrimination.  That's frankly frightening.  And Clarence is urging review of contraception.


.

There was no cut and paste ... Sorry.

Perhaps you should be more frightened that you have a better understanding of it than the four Justices that provided the Dissenting Opinion.
At least you presented something more than political pandering ...  

.​


----------



## braalian

Cardinal Carminative said:


> For every unwed mother of a child there's a man somewhere.  If there is a child without a man paying support somewhere that is a "crime".
> 
> If we as a nation wish to limit access to abortion, then the ONLY way to make it work is if we ensure that ALL pregnancies are associated with the woman and the man and the man is on the hook for taking care of that life as well.


Well, you literally just described child support laws.

Claiming women need abortions because men don’t take responsibility for knocking them up is dubious logic. Men are automatically on the hook when they do so.


----------



## Flash

BlindBoo said:


> I never said a fetus is not human.  So because they add on punishment to a criminal for the murder of a pregnant woman you think women shouldn't be able to choose an abortion?


I am glad you asked.

I think a woman should NOT ever be allowed to kill a child as a birth control measure for the sake of convenience.

I support common sense abortion laws that allow an abortion when the mother's life is in danger.

I chose life over death, unlike you Moon Bats.


----------



## bendog

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> There was no cut and paste ... Sorry.
> 
> Perhaps you should be more frightened that you have a better understanding of it than the four Justices that provided the Dissenting Opinion.
> At least you presented something more than political pandering ...
> 
> .​


then speak english and support your assertions rather than just asserting them


----------



## Unkotare

PoliticalChic said:


> I sense that there aren't enough normal people left in the country.


Optimism is an American trait.


----------



## flan327

woodwork201 said:


> YES!   So baby-killers, bring your night of rage.  Unfortunately,  I doubt it will come directly to me but I wouldn't mind at all responding to violent attack from a bunch of baby murderers.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Flash

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Until Thomas and the rest of the Right Wing of SCOTUS actually DO decide to go after contraception.  (Remember, there was a time in US history not so long ago that an unmarried woman could not legally get contraception).
> 
> Now it's sounding like Thomas et al. might be interested in reviewing some other things after Roe.


I never heard anybody on the Supreme Court say anything about contraceptives other than it is not the Government's responsibility to supply it or require it being funded.  That is your fantasy.


----------



## flan327

Flash said:


> I am glad you asked.
> 
> I think a woman should NOT ever be allowed to kill a child as a birth control measure for the sake of convenience.
> 
> I support common sense abortion laws that allow an abortion when the mother's life is in danger.
> 
> I chose life over death, unlike you Moon Bats.


Moon pie?


----------



## bendog

Legally, its an interesting opinion, but I won't discuss law with someone interested in the social issues.

But the real impact of this will be social.  Poor women in Red States will suffer medical injuries from abortions that are not performed by doctors or licensed providers.  We will return to the situation as it was when Roe was decided.


----------



## BlackSand

bendog said:


> then speak english and support your assertions rather than just asserting them


.

Sorry if you have trouble with English or big words and concepts.
You don't have to comment if you don't understand what you are trying to address a comment towards.

There goes that empty assertion of yours.

.​


----------



## Delldude

BlindBoo said:


> Don't some pills prevent a fertilized egg from attaching to the womb.  Texas is going to pass a bill protecting the fertilized eggs, so yeah I think those will be on the chopping block too.


At the moment, an egg isn't any form of a human being, so I don't see a trip to SCOTUSLAND.


----------



## XponentialChaos

_“I just don’t like Hillary. I think I just won’t vote this election.  What’s the worst that could happen?”_


----------



## Lesh

Cardinal Carminative said:


> For every unwed mother of a child there's a man somewhere.  If there is a child without a man paying support somewhere that is a "crime".
> 
> If we as a nation wish to limit access to abortion, then the ONLY way to make it work is if we ensure that ALL pregnancies are associated with the woman and the man and the man is on the hook for taking care of that life as well.


Good luck with that


----------



## Lesh

XponentialChaos said:


> _“I just don’t like Hillary. I think I just won’t vote this election.  What’s the worst that could happen?”_


We’ll we found out


----------



## Lesh

braalian said:


> Well, you literally just described child support laws.
> 
> Claiming women need abortions because men don’t take responsibility for knocking them up is dubious logic. Men are automatically on the hook when they do so.


Hardly


----------



## BlindBoo

Flash said:


> I am glad you asked.
> 
> I think a woman should NOT ever be allowed to kill a child as a birth control measure for the sake of convenience.
> 
> I support common sense abortion laws that allow an abortion when the mother's life is in danger.
> 
> I chose life over death, unlike you Moon Bats.



So when does the fertilized egg become a child?  At conception, some where along the way, or at birth?

In case you think I missed your petty little insults, i'd like to say:


And that goes double for you, you know who U R!


----------



## Thunderbird

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I agree...it's stupid in the extreme.  But this is now a "religious" debate.  Roe was struck down for PURELY religious reasons.  it was a 50 year battle by the Christian right.  No one was ever forced to get an abortion but that wasn't enough for them; they had to have their religion enshrined.
> 
> Now they've tasted victory.  You can assume that it will not slake their thirst forever.


Don’t be a simpleton.









						The atheist’s case against abortion: respect for human rights
					

Millennials in the “pro-life generation” are not interested in a culture war, but simply want to save preborn children and their mothers from the tragedy of abortion.




					www.americamagazine.org
				




Regarding forced abortion:









						Why Do So Many “Pro-Choice” Groups Support Forced Abortion?
					

When they founded NARAL in the 1960s, reformed abortionist Bernard Nathanson and his colleague Larry Lader dreamed up the label “pro-choice.”1 Of all the slogans they produced, it has turned out to be the biggest lie of all. From its beginning, leading elements of the so-called “pro-choice”...




					www.hli.org
				












						Forced abortion is the ultimate form of domestic violence
					

Women deserve real help to find safety for themselves and for their children. All abortion does is kill a child and allow the cycle of abuse to start again.




					www.liveaction.org
				




If you lie to women making a decision you don’t care about choice.









						Over 3,000 women tell Supreme Court: Abortion facilities lied to us
					

It is deeply ironic that pro-choicers accuse pregnancy centers of lying to women when so many women have been lied to in abortion facilities.




					www.liveaction.org


----------



## ding

Cardinal Carminative said:


> For every unwed mother of a child there's a man somewhere.  If there is a child without a man paying support somewhere that is a "crime".
> 
> If we as a nation wish to limit access to abortion, then the ONLY way to make it work is if we ensure that ALL pregnancies are associated with the woman and the man and the man is on the hook for taking care of that life as well.


Wouldn't that be easier to accomplish before the woman had sex with the guy


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> Hardly


Must be why women have to resort to the courts to get child support from deadbeat dads.


----------



## gipper

Lesh said:


> We’ll we found out


It looks like the Left suddenly knows what a woman is.


----------



## flan327

Delldude said:


> At the moment, an egg isn't any form of a human being, so I don't see a trip to SCOTUSLAND.


Where do human beings come from?

Egg + sperm


----------



## flan327

Delldude said:


> Must be why women have to resort to the courts to get child support from deadbeat dads.


Not my problem that FAKE MEN refuse to take responsibility for their actions


----------



## flan327

BlindBoo said:


> So when does the fertilized egg become a child?  At conception, some where along the way, or at birth?
> 
> In case you think I missed your petty little insults, i'd like to say:
> 
> 
> And that goes double for you, you know who U R!


You 
Are


----------



## BackAgain

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


 A slightly worthwhile thought ^ buried in unthinking, shallow, cheese-dick rhetoric. 

If Leftwhiner wasn’t such a tool, he might have instead asked whether or not the Constitutionally recognized “right to life” can properly be subject to the varied whims of the States. 

Dobbs recognizes that the US Constitution in no way, shape, manner or form provided for ANY “right” to abortion. So, it overruled Roe v. Wade. So far, so good. But 

It leaves unanswered a more full question. Does the US Constitution say (or suggest or imply) that *denying* a right to life to the preborn is ok if determined by the States?  Or, is the notion of “life” and the right to life itself validly subject to different State laws? 

Despite all the liberal angst, this decision won’t end abortions in America. It will almost certainly lead to the criminalization of abortions under specified circumstances in many of the States. That’s not so Earth shaking. NY is already planning to invite women from other States to *“come to NY for your abortion; stick around to visit our many tourist destinations!”*


----------



## Delldude

flan327 said:


> Where do human beings come from?
> 
> Egg + sperm


Is that the legal definition of a human being?


flan327 said:


> Not my problem that FAKE MEN refuse to take responsibility for their actions


The fake men spend our tax dollars being chased down in court.


----------



## Rogue AI

XponentialChaos said:


> _“I just don’t like Hillary. I think I just won’t vote this election.  What’s the worst that could happen?”_


Looks like six years of endless crying.


----------



## BlindBoo

Delldude said:


> At the moment, an egg isn't any form of a human being, so I don't see a trip to SCOTUSLAND.


Pretty sure Paxton said he's gonna do it.


flan327 said:


> You
> Are


Yar!


----------



## flan327

Delldude said:


> Is that the legal definition of a human being?
> 
> The fake men spend our tax dollars being chased down in court.


My aunt had 2 sons
Deadbeat sperm donor ran away

The ONLY money she ever got from him was during his brief stint in the military


----------



## XponentialChaos

Rogue AI said:


> Looks like six years of endless crying.


Elections have consequences.

I hope people learned their lesson.


----------



## Richard-H

Unkotare said:


> Good luck with that!


Well, thank you!

If you don't think that women's right to fuck indiscriminately won't get them out to the polls en masse, then you don't understand women!


----------



## Richard-H

buckeye45_73 said:


> The dems do it all the time. They never say how they will rule on a judgement. And the dems never suprise you with a ruling. Atleast Republicans pick people like Roberts who do, name the last Dem nomiee that actually suprised you with a ruling on a major case?



That may be true, but all these judges DID say that they considered Roe v. Wade to be settled law - and that makes them guilty of perjury.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

XponentialChaos said:


> Elections have consequences.


They sure did this time!!!!


----------



## Rogue AI

XponentialChaos said:


> Elections have consequences.
> 
> I hope people learned their lesson.


That Democrats have nothing to offer? Not likely.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Dragonlady said:


> The Court most certainly did fuck up overturning Roe.  The SC Court just told American women that they have NO RIGHTS UNDER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> The last time women were this angry, Republicans lost the House.  This time, they're going to lose the Senate, and the Trump Court has lost the respect of American women.


Allow me to quote the great one, judge Robert Bork:


*"That in turn led to Roe v. Wade and the right to abortion. Whatever one’s feelings about abortion, the decision has no constitutional foundation, and the Court offered no constitutional reasoning. Roe is nothing more than the decision of a Court majority to enlist on one side of the culture war."*


----------



## flan327

Rogue AI said:


> That Democrats have nothing to offer? Not likely.


REPUGS are jealous 

IMO


----------



## XponentialChaos

Rogue AI said:


> That Democrats have nothing to offer? Not likely.


Not sure where you’re going with this.

What they were offering was NOT overruling Roe v Wade. A lot of people stayed home. I hope they learned their lesson.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Richard-H said:


> That may be true, but all these judges DID say that they considered Roe v. Wade to be settled law - and that makes them guilty of perjury.


False! 
Allow me to quote the great one, judge Robert Bork:


*"That in turn led to Roe v. Wade and the right to abortion. Whatever one’s feelings about abortion, the decision has no constitutional foundation, and the Court offered no constitutional reasoning. Roe is nothing more than the decision of a Court majority to enlist on one side of the culture war."*


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Elections have consequences.
> 
> I hope people learned their lesson.


Tell that to all the Biden supporters living on the ragged edge with Bidinflation.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.



They didn't.  They protected the unborns liberties.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Tell that to all the Biden supporters living on the ragged edge with Bidinflation.


Better than having Trump in office.


----------



## miketx

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Stop lying.


----------



## miketx

I guess the leftard that made this meme forgot aboutus all being racists.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Better than having Trump in office.


Not too sure about that.

Can we still return Biden and get our money back?


----------



## Rogue AI

flan327 said:


> REPUGS are jealous
> 
> IMO


Of what? Biden has been an abject failure. This abortion ruling will be old and stale by November. Inflation, gas prices, and lawlessness will not.


----------



## 22lcidw

Mac1958 said:


> Yep, bingo.


What do they have to blame? Progs have changed the nation in a half century or so. They became drug addicts after their successes from the flaws and negatives of their agendas. Because it costs money. Lots of money.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Flash said:


> I never heard anybody on the Supreme Court say anything about contraceptives other than it is not the Government's responsibility to supply it or require it being funded.  That is your fantasy.



Then you should take the time to read what Thomas wrote in conjunction to this ruling.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Not too sure about that.
> 
> Can we still return Biden and get our money back?


No but you can keep whining about it.


----------



## woodwork201

skews13 said:


> I’m just fine fruitcake. A lot of women who will be dead because of this decision soon aren’t having a good one though.
> 
> This some kind of a game to you fruitcake?


Why would women be dead?  Abortion is still legal in almost every state in the  nation.


----------



## woodwork201

dblack said:


> Sovereignty over your own body is a fundamental right. See: the 9th Amendment


The 9th Amendment doesn't mention abortion and Roe wasn't ruled on the 9th Amendment.


----------



## Mac1958

22lcidw said:


> What do they have to blame? Progs have changed the nation in a half century or so. They became drug addicts after their successes from the flaws and negatives of their agendas. Because it costs money. Lots of money.


I know.  It's all their fault.  That other tribe.  The Others.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> No but you can keep whining about it.


Why, did you lose your receipt?


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Why would women be dead?  Abortion is still legal in almost every state in the  nation.



In Missouri is is now illegal after 8 weeks, many women do not even know they are pregnant at 8 weeks.


----------



## marvin martian

BlindBoo said:


> An x week old fetus is not a child.  Donated human tissue is responsible for many major breakthroughs in medical science.



That's a backwards, anti-science opinion. You need to get out of the dark ages.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Golfing Gator said:


> In Missouri is is now illegal after 8 weeks, many women do not even know they are pregnant at 8 weeks.



The vast majority do...or should


----------



## Missourian

Mac1958 said:


> One of the ironies here is, I guarantee a lot of these people don't give two shits about abortion.  Like their demigod.
> 
> But, they get to own da libs, and that's the top priority.
> 
> Elections have consequences.


My first post on this site 14 years ago was on overturning Roe. 

Owning the libs is simply a wonderful bonus.


----------



## Cougarbear

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


I see you are clueless... The judicial branch is not supposed to make laws. They aren't to control anything beyond their appointed status given in the Constitution. They are to judge a case base on the law and not their opinion, religious beliefs, politics or anything else. Roe sidestepped this because there is nothing about abortion in the Constitution. The 13th, 14th and 15th amendment have nothing to do with a woman's right to privacy. It was all about the freeing of slaves. Whatever is not expressly written in the Constitution must be given back to the States to decide. For 200 years, that's how this issue was decided. 200 years of precedence snuffed out in 1973. If's ironic that Democrats demand democracy when talking about Trump. But now, they don't want democracy. They want tyranny from the courts. This decisions strengthens democracy in which you Democrats claim you love. You keep saying we are a democracy when we are actually a Constitutional Republic with a democratic process. Now, the people in each state get to vote on propositions and elect their representatives to handle this question of abortion. Seems to make lots of sense.


----------



## Oddball

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Dred Scott was "stare decisis" too, knucklehead.

Lose all the pearl clutching drama.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Stare decisis is not dead.

You can't continue to implement stare decisis on something that has been incorrectly decided. For example, Dred Scott v. Sandford. Had we continued stare decisis there, the Civil Rights movement as we know it today would have deen dead on arrival. No race equality, no nothing. The same could be said for the rest of the cases on this list:









						These Are the 10 Most Racist Supreme Court Rulings in US History
					

In the short history of America, there have been many racist rulings. Here are 10 of the most racist Supreme Court rulings, in chronological order.




					www.thoughtco.com


----------



## woodwork201

Delldude said:


> Notice you just have shown the media lies through their headlines.
> 
> The people who support abortion will still vote dem.
> 
> I think the other more pertinent issues facing Americans will still take precedent.


I vote anti-abortion first.  Given the choice between an anti-gun, seriously pro-life, candidate in my state legislature, I would vote pro-life.

Luckily those two top issues for me usually go hand-in-hand.  Baby killers don't need guns to kill babies so anti-gun and baby killing go hand-in-hand.  

Imagine if killing babies required a gun.  The left would be very pro-gun.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Richard-H said:


> That may be true, but all these judges DID say that they considered Roe v. Wade to be settled law - and that makes them guilty of perjury.


Well they all do it, but in their defense, this new case or recent science could change that.


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> In Missouri is is now illegal after 8 weeks, many women do not even know they are pregnant at 8 weeks.


A family member once didn't know she was pregnant until she started giving birth and had a bunch of pain. She was extremely overweight and so the baby never showed. But, what this decision does is give the people back their power to decide. If the people vote to change the law, they can do it. I thought Democrats loved democracy? Guess not.


----------



## BlindBoo

marvin martian said:


> That's a backwards, anti-science opinion. You need to get out of the dark ages.


Well I do like a nice Dark Ale but you, as an anti-beer and anti-American person, your opinion is for all practical purposes, useless.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Newsom is going to offer free abortions in Cali.

Good.


----------



## Unkotare

Richard-H said:


> Well, thank you!
> 
> If you don't think that women's right to fuck indiscriminately won't get them out to the polls en masse, then you don't understand women!


I'm pretty sure I do, kid.


----------



## flan327

Delldude said:


> Tell that to all the Biden supporters living on the ragged edge with Bidinflation.


My husband and I are both retired
We can afford 
GAS
GROCERIES 
AND 
A VACATION IN AUGUST

IT’S CALLED A BUDGET


----------



## Unkotare

Richard-H said:


> That may be true, but all these judges DID say that they considered Roe v. Wade to be settled law - and that makes them guilty of perjury.


Bullshit.


----------



## Flopper

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


I'm sure there will be some demonstrations, particular in red states,  where women will lose their right to an abortion but I seriously doubt that there will be wide spread rioting, louting, and killings as we saw during some previous summers of discontent.   The reason being those most responsible for violent demonstration are young men who are the group least interested in abortion rights as  they are not likely to need an abortion.


----------



## marvin martian

Golfing Gator said:


> and the mothers as well, correct?



Many of them are victims of leftist baby-killers. Look what your fellow DemoKKKrat Kermit Gosnell did to women...


----------



## marvin martian

Lesh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paternity | NYCOURTS.GOV
> 
> 
> FAQs (Frequently Asked Questions) What Is a Paternity Case? Why Is it Is Necessary to Have an Order of Filiation Made? Who May File a Paternity Petition? What If the Mother was Married to Someone Else? What Documents must be Brought to Court? Do the Parties Need Lawyers? What Happens at the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ww2.nycourts.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a child does not have a legal father, the family court cannot issue any orders for child support or child custody. So, while a biological, unmarried father can voluntarily help support his child, *he is under no legal obligation to. *The mother cannot demand child support from him until paternity is established.



Kind of makes you think women should at least know the name of the guy they're fucking.


----------



## Lesh

Delldude said:


> Must be why women have to resort to the courts to get child support from deadbeat dads.


So ya need a lawyer… a paternity test… and ya ha ya go through the “system”

Sounds like a piece of cake


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> This logic...."_The Constitution makes no reference to abortion, and no such right is implicitly protected by any constitutional provision,_
> 
> The same can be said of marriage, thus both same sex marriage and interracial marriage could undone on a Fed level.
> 
> The same thing can be said of birth control, thus the legality of birth control could be undone on a Fed level.


We can only wish, right?


----------



## miketx

Stormy Daniels said:


> Quite right. And let's be clear, the negro has no rights the white man is obliged to respect. A negro woman can never be made a white man's wife, only his bitch.


Let the hate filled insanity flow!


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> I'm sure there will be some demonstrations, particular in red states but I seriously doubt that there will be wide spread rioting, louting, and killings as we saw during some previous summers of discontent.  The reason being those most responsible for violence demonstration are young men who are the group least interested in abortion rights.


They should be demonstrating against the D Party and Obama.

Weird to blame Bernie for #RoeVsWade being overturned instead of Barack Obama who actually had the power to codify, but instead used his majorities in Congress to pass Mitt Romney’s healthcare plan, made the bush tax cuts permanent, and bailed out his Wall Street donors


----------



## Cougarbear

flan327 said:


> My husband and I are both retired
> We can afford
> GAS
> GROCERIES
> AND
> A VACATION IN AUGUST
> 
> IT’S CALLED A BUDGET


Easier said than done. Most retirees didn't save for retirement. Especially with the inflation going on now. Yes, having a healthy spending plan is the way to go. But, most do not do a good job. And, this still doesn't help those at the low end of society either. What about them? Just let them die?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> A family member once didn't know she was pregnant until she started giving birth and had a bunch of pain. She was extremely overweight and so the baby never showed. But, what this decision does is give the people back their power to decide. If the people vote to change the law, they can do it. I thought Democrats loved democracy? Guess not.



There is a push to get abortion on the ballot and let the people decide and not the lawmakers.  One side is fighting it...guess which one?


----------



## Golfing Gator

marvin martian said:


> Many of them are victims of leftist baby-killers. Look what your fellow DemoKKKrat Kermit Gosnell did to women...



you did not answer the question. If a mother pays for an abortion should she be punished?


----------



## lantern2814

Prepare for another “summer of love” from leftards. Likely people in those cities won’t be quite as nice to the Dem rioters this time....


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> We can only wish, right?



I am sure you do.


----------



## ding

Cougarbear said:


> Easier said than done. Most retirees didn't save for retirement. Especially with the inflation going on now. Yes, having a healthy spending plan is the way to go. But, most do not do a good job. And, this still doesn't help those at the low end of society either. What about them? Just let them die?


What do you propose?


----------



## Flopper

Papageorgio said:


> I never thought Roe v Wade would ever be overturned, incredible. *Mod Edit Deletion: There will be no advocacy of violence or rioting on the board today.*


I certainly did.  The legal foundation was poor at best.  All it needed was a court packed with conservatives and Trump provide that.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> In Missouri is is now illegal after 8 weeks, many women do not even know they are pregnant at 8 weeks.


More self aware women in the world isn't really a bad thing. The Court didn't ban pregnancy tests.


----------



## Flash

BlindBoo said:


> So when does the fertilized egg become a child?  At conception, some where along the way, or at birth?
> 
> In case you think I missed your petty little insults, i'd like to say:
> 
> 
> And that goes double for you, you know who U R!


By the time a woman knows she is pregnant the fetus has a heartbeat.

Don't try to dehumanized the murder.   That is like what the Nazis did with the Jews.  Dehumanize them to justify extermination.  It ain't cool to do that. Not cool at all.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> What they were offering was NOT overruling Roe v Wade


----------



## ding

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Roe was struck down for PURELY religious reasons.


Have you read the ruling?  Where does it talk about religion in the ruling?


----------



## beagle9

DigitalDrifter said:


> There it is. You had to figure it would come out on a Friday.


Yeah all weekend for them to raise hell right ? Timing, everything is timing.. lol


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> Why, did you lose your receipt?


Receipt for what?


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> A lot of people stayed home. I hope they learned their lesson.


One of two things will happen: Democrats will turn out in anger, or they will stay home having been demoralized by this ruling.


----------



## XponentialChaos

TemplarKormac said:


> View attachment 661863


Your point?


----------



## XponentialChaos

TemplarKormac said:


> One of two things will happen: Democrats will turn out in anger, or they will stay home having been demoralized by this ruling.


We’ll see. I still think Democrats get smashed in November.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> Your point?


You contended, (and let me get this right this time so we can avoid the fiasco that happened last time between us):



XponentialChaos said:


> What they were offering was NOT overruling Roe v Wade.



When, in fact, it was clearly stated in the holding that it was. Both Roe and Casey.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> We’ll see. I still think Democrats get smashed in November.


It's trending that way, but I'm not going to pop the champagne until the polls close.


----------



## marvin martian

TemplarKormac said:


> It's trending that way, but I'm not going to pop the champagne until the polls close.



I agree. They're down right now. We need to kick the shit out of them while they're on the ground.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> Better than having Trump in office.


So tell me: Is living paycheck to paycheck, wondering where you'll get your next meal or how to afford it, worrying about how you'll pay your mortgage or rent, or finding formula for your baby actually preferable to having Trump in office?

I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## XponentialChaos

TemplarKormac said:


> You contended, (and let me get this right this time so we can avoid the fiasco that happened last time between us):
> 
> 
> 
> When, in fact, it was clearly stated in the holding that it was. Both Roe and Casey.


Says the Roe is overruled. Just like I said.


----------



## XponentialChaos

TemplarKormac said:


> So tell me: Is living paycheck to paycheck, wondering where you'll get your next meal or how to afford it, worrying about how you'll pay your mortgage or rent, or finding formula for your baby actually preferable to having Trump in office?
> 
> I find that very hard to believe.


We disagree.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> Says the Roe is overruled. Just like I said.


I _know_ for a fact that I am not misquoting you here. Once again, from the top.

"What they were offering was NOT overruling Roe v Wade"

How else do I interpret this, then?


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> We disagree.


So be it. That speaks to your priorities as a voter, which are your prerogative. But I can't help to state that anyone voting against their own quality of life and affordability of life purely to spite the current occupant of the White House are complete and utter fools.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> Don't believe the MSM lies.  A lot more people in this country are pro life than pro child killing as a method of birth control.


yet YOU still believe the lies of the MSM news that oswald killed JFK al these years later incredible igoring the mountains of evidence myself and others have given you too many ttimes to remember that there was never a shread of evidence that proved it but mountains of it that proved multiple shooters.

hate to break the news to you little boy but oliver stones movie JFK was ten times more accurate to the truth on what really happened than what the msn told you that you swallowed hook line and sinker hahahahaha  you always run off everytime i give you the evidence that proves your babble wrong 

Flash  little boy. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
right OhPleaseJustQuit

MisterBeale

gipper

skye

Hossfly

Lastamender

Indeependent

comedy gold. flash provides us with his hypocrisy.hahahahaha


even langley shill gator boy agrees with me flash is that dense.HEE HEE.


----------



## Lesh

marvin martian said:


> Kind of makes you think women should at least know the name of the guy they're fucking.


And the guy? Doesn’t matter right? He won’t gettin preggers


----------



## XponentialChaos

TemplarKormac said:


> I _know_ for a fact that I am not misquoting you here. Once again, from the top.
> 
> "What they were offering was NOT overruling Roe v Wade"
> 
> How else do I interpret this, then?


Democrats were offering NOT overruling Roe v Wade if they win.

Democrats lost. And now Roe v Wade is overruled.

What part did you miss?


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> One of two things will happen: Democrats will turn out in anger, or they will stay home having been demoralized by this ruling.



While time could mute it some, right now the anger is winning


----------



## Golfing Gator

XponentialChaos said:


> We’ll see. I still think Democrats get smashed in November.



This could mitigate some of the expected losses, especially in the Senate


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

ding said:


> Have you read the ruling?  Where does it talk about religion in the ruling?



The "reason" per the present meaning, being different from the espoused legal arguments of the court.

The only reason ANY challenge came up that would ultimately gain certiorari was due to non-stop religiously-backed activities.  The Religious Right pushed this overturning in a 50 years long fight.  They were obvious.  They elected people who confirmed their faith.  Those people appointed justices with track records approved of by similarly religiously backed resources.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Just means two things, people are gonna have to think with their brains and not with their sex organs in future, and the second thing is, those who can't engage brain will need to drive to a state that allows abortions and fork out a pretty penny for the fuel.

Maybe those living in states where abortion gets banned, might have to start being responsible and stop using abortion as a contraceptive.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> Democrats were offering NOT overruling Roe v Wade if they win.
> 
> Democrats lost. And now Roe v Wade is overruled.
> 
> What part did you miss?


Ah. Apparently I needed to go further back in the thread. 

Conceded.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Golfing Gator said:


> This could mitigate some of the expected losses, especially in the Senate


I agree that this will mitigate the loss. But still a loss in my opinion.

I actually think Democrats will hold the Senate.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Thunderbird said:


> Don’t be a simpleton.



Why, thank you!



Thunderbird said:


> The atheist’s case against abortion: respect for human rights
> 
> 
> Millennials in the “pro-life generation” are not interested in a culture war, but simply want to save preborn children and their mothers from the tragedy of abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americamagazine.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding forced abortion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Do So Many “Pro-Choice” Groups Support Forced Abortion?
> 
> 
> When they founded NARAL in the 1960s, reformed abortionist Bernard Nathanson and his colleague Larry Lader dreamed up the label “pro-choice.”1 Of all the slogans they produced, it has turned out to be the biggest lie of all. From its beginning, leading elements of the so-called “pro-choice”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hli.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forced abortion is the ultimate form of domestic violence
> 
> 
> Women deserve real help to find safety for themselves and for their children. All abortion does is kill a child and allow the cycle of abuse to start again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liveaction.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you lie to women making a decision you don’t care about choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,000 women tell Supreme Court: Abortion facilities lied to us
> 
> 
> It is deeply ironic that pro-choicers accuse pregnancy centers of lying to women when so many women have been lied to in abortion facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.liveaction.org



Wall O' Links!  So many to choose from.  I'm sure you could have just linked them by a verb or two and saved even more on "exposition".


----------



## Flash

LA RAM FAN said:


> yet YOU still believe the lies of the MSM news that oswald killed JFK al these years later incredible igoring the mountains of evidence myself and others have given you too many ttimes to remember that there was never a shread of evidence that proved it but mountains of it that proved multiple shooters.
> 
> hate to break the news to you little boy but oliver stones movie JFK was tn times more accurate to the truth on what really happened than what the msn told you that you swallowed hook line and sinker
> 
> Flash  little boy. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


You may be confused.

I have never voiced much of an opinion about the JFK assassination.  I think the only thing I have ever said was there seems to be some credible evidence that the shot that killed Kennedy MAY have been a negligent discharge from a Secret Service agent in the trailing vehicle.  However, I don't know.

What the hell does that have to do with the Supreme Court decision today?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> While time could mute it some, right now the anger is winning


Right now, yes.  It doesn't always motivate people to vote. Sometimes it drives them to disgust and ultimately inaction. In this case, the joy Republicans feel in having won this issue could easily surpass it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

XponentialChaos said:


> I agree that this will mitigate the loss. But still a loss in my opinion.
> 
> I actually think Democrats will hold the Senate.



I did not think so before, but I think this could be what does it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

XponentialChaos said:


> I actually think Democrats will hold the Senate.


Agreed. When Republicans voted for the gun bill, they assured it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

TemplarKormac said:


> Right now, yes.  It doesn't always motivate people to vote. Sometimes it drives them to disgust and ultimately inaction. In this case, the joy Republicans feel in having won this issue could easily surpass it.



Seems anger drives votes more than joy, but I guess we will know in a few months.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LA RAM FAN said:


> yet YOU still believe the lies of the MSM news that oswald killed JFK al these years later incredible igoring the mountains of evidence myself and others have given you too many ttimes to remember that there was never a shread of evidence that proved it but mountains of it that proved multiple shooters.
> 
> hate to break the news to you little boy but oliver stones movie JFK was ten times more accurate to the truth on what really happened than what the msn told you that you swallowed hook line and sinker hahahahaha  you always run off everytime i give you the evidence that proves your babble wrong
> 
> Flash  little boy. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> right OhPleaseJustQuit
> 
> MisterBeale
> 
> gipper
> 
> skye
> 
> Hossfly
> 
> Lastamender
> 
> Indeependent
> 
> comedy gold. flash provides us with his hypocrisy.hahahahaha
> 
> 
> even langley shill gator boy agrees with me flash is that dense.HEE HEE.


Wat.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems anger drives votes more than joy, but I guess we will know in a few months.


Indeed.


----------



## buttercup

I didn't read the whole thread, but just had to say that today is a fantastic, memorable day and this is LONG overdue!!!


----------



## Zincwarrior

Lesh said:


> The anti-abortion version of "thoughts and prayers"


By resources they mean #aintgotshit.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Zincwarrior

woodwork201 said:


> Hopefully not too long.


The party of less intrusive government.


----------



## bendog

Thank all of you who participated in the discussion of dinging males for fathering children out of wedlock.  Frankly, in my experience, that is a rather rare occurrence unless the state actually requires it for public assistance.  But still.

I don't there's room for disagreement that at least three of the majority view their faith in a way that most of would find ... verging on extreme.  But to me there's an irony in that Jesus's ministry was opposing power for the very poor, who at the time were the vast ... say 90% some of whom were literally starving.  And those are the folks who will lose the most because of the decision.


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> you did not answer the question. If a mother pays for an abortion should she be punished?


If it's illegal, yet. It's called aiding and abetting a crime.


----------



## Flopper

miketx said:


> Whatchu takin bout? Dem scum ain't got no nuts!


In the end it will be much ado about nothing.  First, Planned Parenthood, whose goal is to make abortions available to all women who need one in states where it is not available has  recently announced they had collected an unprecedented 250 million.  On the morning news, the newscaster was announcing  contributions today over million.

2nd, most republican state legislatures are going be under pressure from democrats and the 48% of republican women who did not want see Roe overturned.  Over time this undoubtable will lead to eliminating some of the harshest requirements of laws and in a few states elimination of the law.

Lastly, the federal government lifted the prohibition on sending the abortion pill through the mail. In Mexico, where the abortion pill is available without  a prescription, one company plans to advertise their services in the US which includes the medication with complete instructions and consultation  services.   However, for those who live near the border in Texas or Arizona, an abortions will be as close as crossing the border and getting the pill from a pharmacy.


----------



## Stann

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


These people don't know what they've done. Roe versus Wade came about because states were passing too many egregious abortion bills. Now states are passing bills which are even more egregious. And you expect something good to come up this. You just created more misery, more heartache and a whole lot more problems. It solves nothing, this is nothing to celebrate.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Stann

Flash said:


> If only this would really happen
> 
> View attachment 661876


This is total insanity, but that is what the so-called pro-life movement was all about. It was never about for life it was about anti-abortion and all the hatred against women. You can't be pro-life and have your guns too. You can't be for the death penalty and be pro-life. You people are a joke, a bad joke.


----------



## Flash




----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> These people don't know what they've done. Roe versus Wade came about because states were passing too many egregious abortion bills. Now states are passing bills which are even more egregious. And you expect something good to come up this. You just created more misery, more heartache and a whole lot more problems. It solves nothing, this is nothing to celebrate.


How did he create that? Are you on drugs?


----------



## Cougarbear

Flopper said:


> In the end it will be much ado about nothing.  First, Planned Parenthood, whose goal is to make abortions available to all women who need one in states where it is not available has  recently announced they had collected an unprecedented 250 million.  On the morning news, the newscaster was announcing  contributions today over million.
> 
> 2nd, most republican state legislatures are going be under pressure from democrats and the 48% of republican women who did not want see Roe overturned.  Over time this undoubtable will lead to eliminating some of the harshest requirements of laws and in a few states elimination of the law.
> 
> Lastly, the federal government lifted the prohibition on sending the abortion pill through the mail. In Mexico, where the abortion pill is available without  a prescription, one company plans to advertise their services in the US which includes the medication with complete instructions and consultation  services.   However, for those who live near the border in Texas or Arizona, an abortions will be as close as crossing the border and getting the pill from a pharmacy.


There are people starting up all sorts of entrepreneurial businesses getting women to travel via airplanes and other methods of transportation to states that will perform abortions. The thing is, 93% of abortions occur in the first trimester now. So, most people aren't for 2nd and 3rd term abortions. Even pregnant women. Especially when they feel the baby moving around.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> This is total insanity, but that is what the so-called pro-life movement was all about. It was never about for life it was about anti-abortion and all the hatred against women. You can't be pro-life and have your guns too. You can't be for the death penalty and be pro-life. You people are a joke, a bad joke.


Exactly what drugs are you taking?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Stann said:


> This is total insanity, but that is what the so-called pro-life movement was all about. It was never about for life it was about anti-abortion and all the hatred against women. You can't be pro-life and have your guns too. You can't be for the death penalty and be pro-life. You people are a joke, a bad joke.



Apples and oranges


----------



## Winco

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Just announced. Prepare for liberal madness, death, riots, and destruction.


Has it ^^^^^^ started yet?


----------



## Cougarbear

woodwork201 said:


> We can only wish, right?


You people are insane. Birth control occurs before conception. So, there is no baby involved at any stage. This is what TDR looks like, insanity.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems anger drives votes more than joy, but I guess we will know in a few months.


This will be old and stale by November.  Gas prices, inflation, and out of control crime will not. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Cougarbear

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I agree...it's stupid in the extreme.  But this is now a "religious" debate.  Roe was struck down for PURELY religious reasons.  it was a 50 year battle by the Christian right.  No one was ever forced to get an abortion but that wasn't enough for them; they had to have their religion enshrined.
> 
> Now they've tasted victory.  You can assume that it will not slake their thirst forever.


WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats have temporarily pushed pause on the January 6th hearings in order to lead an insurrection against the federal government.
"On January 6th, a branch of our federal government was almost overthrown because politicians used dangerous rhetoric that caused—wait, hold on everyone, I just got the update. _Roe_'s been overturned!" said Representative Adam Schiff. "Okay, well if all the Republicans could please sit tight, there will be a brief recess while our Democratic caucus takes to the streets demanding we overthrow a branch of the federal government."
After closing down their presentation entitled "How Trump Undermined Institutional Authority", Democrats raced to join the crowd surrounding the Supreme Court building. "Rigged! Rigged decision!" shouted Senator Elizabeth Warren. "Judges must no longer be allowed to hold power! We will never abide by an illegitimate decision by an illegitimate court. Fight, fight!" she screamed as beleaguered police arrived in riot gear.
Despite the fact liberal states will still have the most permissive abortion laws in the world outside North Korea, Democrats helpfully painted the Supreme Court's decision as a matter of life and death. "They are literally going to enslave every woman in America and force them to have 17 babies," said Representative Ilhan Omar to a group of mentally unstable lunatics.
"Which is why the Supreme Court cannot stand! To the streets!" she shouted, then returned to the House for a speech on why Trump's words were directly responsible for violence.
At publishing time, the January 6 committee had resumed its hearings to the stark sound of no one caring.









						Dems Pause January 6 Hearings To Call For Insurrection
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats have temporarily pushed pause on the January 6th hearings in order to lead an insurrection against the federal government.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> If it's illegal, yet. It's called aiding and abetting a crime.



It is more than that.  If a mother paid someone to kill her one year old would it be just aiding and abetting a crime.


----------



## MisterBeale

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Thanks for the Dissenting Opinion ...*
> 
> They should be careful when they are a Supreme Court Justices and try to avoid all the caterwauling and hyperbole.
> It might have served them better if they had attempted to find some Constitutional or legal grounds for their dissent.
> 
> It's what happens when Justices think they are politicians ...
> 
> .​





Golfing Gator said:


> It is bigger than just abortion. There are a number of rulings that the current court could use this same logic to get rid of.





TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, and? That doesn't mean the judges will use that same logic.
> 
> What is it with you people and not allowing people in their individual states to decide these issues? It is easy to see the founders chose not to regulate marriage at the federal level, and chose to leave that matter to the states, and that even includes interracial marriage and gay marriage.



The right is celebrating, b/c they are all for protecting the life of the unborn child.  The left is up in arms, because they feel this is an affront to a woman's right to choose.

IMO?  I don't think this decision was about either.  Yet, the decision itself, was written, for public consumption, and the pundits, are discussing it, as such.

We should look back in history, and remember, how the establishment was able to, and was prepared, to create, "medical martial law," when COVID finally hit, and what this ruling portends for the future.  We should also remember, it was a conservative court that originally gave us Roe v. Wade in the first place.

The ruling classes, and the oligarchy, in the end, don't really care about the masses, not really.  What they care about, is government and corporate power, and the long range agenda.

After that whole, hoaxed anthrax false flag, right after 911, which was traced back to one of our own bio-labs, legislation was written by Johns Hopkins elites, for all the state legislatures for, "medical martial law," which was what, in essence, was used, for the COVID authoritarian "medical martial law," measures, which were used to subvert people's constitutional rights.  This is what led to medial lock-downs, mask mandates, restricted business closures and all of that other non-sense.  Folks wondered, "where did all that power of the state come from?"  Those rules and that legislation was written right after 911, it was clearly unconstitutional, but they were emergency state measures, which were given to STATE health authorities.

The same possibilities exist here, to take reproductive and family planning rights, and give them to corporations and genetic technology firms.  The rights to start families could, conceivably be taken away from families, or be licensed by the state with this ruling, as infertility is projected to increase to over fifty percent of the population by the year 2050 due to micro-plastics and endocrine disputers and PFAS in the environment.  (IOW?  The state will deem who is worthy of reproduction.)


So, yes, in essence, you are right.  However, it would need to be done on a state by state means, and, one would assume, this would be done by corporations writing this legislation, and having their bought and paid for politicians, introduce these bills, and manipulating the system to do something only their technology can be used for human reproduction.

It is something have been very concerned with.

It allows for the nexus of corporate power controlling the populace, where there is no clear guarantee of Constitutional rights.


If folks REALLY want to understand why this ruling came down now, and why it is important?

I would recommend the following reading.

Transhumanism: A Final Corporate Takeover of Humanity​"Humanity is now at a crossroads. With the exponential growth of technology, we have the capability to bring a great turning or destroy the world."








						Transhumanism: A Final Corporate Takeover of Humanity
					

"Humanity is now at a crossroads. With the exponential growth of technology, we have the capability to bring a great turning or destroy the world."




					www.commondreams.org
				




Delinking the “human” from human rights: artificial intelligence and transhumanism​The development of artificial intelligence and transhumanism are challenging what it means to be human—and who (or what) constitutes the “human” in human rights.








						Delinking the “human” from human rights: artificial intelligence and transhumanism
					

The development of artificial intelligence and transhumanism are challenging what it means to be human—and who (or what) constitutes the “human” in human rights.




					www.openglobalrights.org
				




The War Over Life, Liberty and Privacy Rights: From Abortion to COVID-19 and Beyond​


			The War Over Life, Liberty and Privacy Rights: From Abortion to COVID-19 and Beyond – Investment Watch
		


". . . In _Planned Parenthood v. Casey_ (1992), the Supreme Court reaffirmed its earlier ruling in _Roe _ when it prohibited states from imposing an “undue burden” or “substantial obstacle in the path of a woman seeking an abortion before the fetus attains viability.”

Thirty years later, in the case of _Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization_, the Supreme Court is poised to revisit whether the Constitution—namely, the Fourteenth Amendment—truly provides for the right to an abortion.

At a time when abortion is globally accessible (approximately 73 million abortions are carried out every year), legally expedient form of birth control (it is used to end more than 60% of unplanned pregnancies), and considered a societal norm (according to the Pew Research Center, a majority of Americans continue to believe that abortion should be legal in all or most cases), it’s debatable whether it will ever be truly possible to criminalize abortion altogether.

No matter how the Supreme Court rules in _Dobbs_, it will not resolve the problem of a culture that values life based on a sliding scale. Nor will it help us navigate the moral, ethical and scientific minefields that await us as technology and humanity move ever closer to a point of singularity.

Here’s what I know.

_Life is an inalienable right._ By allowing the government to decide who or what is deserving of rights, it shifts the entire discussion from one in which we are “endowed by our Creator with certain inalienable rights” (that of life, liberty property and the pursuit of happiness) to one in which only those favored by the government get to enjoy such rights. The abortion debate—a tug-of-war over when an unborn child is considered a human being with rights—lays the groundwork for discussions about who else may or may not be deserving of rights: the disabled, the aged, the infirm, the immoral, the criminal, etc. The death penalty is just one aspect of this debate. As theologian Francis Schaeffer warned early on: “The acceptance of death of human life in babies born or unborn opens the door to the arbitrary taking of any human life. From then on, it’s purely arbitrary.”

_If all people are created equal, then all lives should be equally worthy of protection._ There’s an idea embraced by both the Right and the Left according to their biases that there is a hierarchy to life, with some lives worthier of protection than others. Out of that mindset is born the seeds of eugenics, genocide, slavery and war.

_There is no hierarchy of freedoms. All freedoms hang together. Freedom cannot be a piece-meal venture._ My good friend Nat Hentoff (1925-2017), a longtime champion of civil liberties and a staunch pro-lifer, often cited Cardinal Bernardin, who believed that a “consistent ethic of life” viewed all threats to life as immoral: “[N]uclear war threatens life on a previously unimaginable scale. Abortion takes life daily on a horrendous scale. Public executions are fast becoming weekly events in the most advanced technological society in history, and euthanasia is now openly discussed and even advocated. Each of these assaults on life has its own meaning and morality. They cannot be collapsed into one problem, but they must be confronted as pieces of a larger pattern.”

_Beware slippery slopes._ To suggest that the end justifies the means (for example, that abortion is justified in order to ensure a better quality of life for women and children) is to encourage a slippery slope mindset that could just as reasonably justify ending a life in order for the great good of preventing war, thwarting disease, defeating poverty, preserving national security, etc. Such arguments have been used in the past to justify such dubious propositions as subjecting segments of the population to secret scientific experiments, unleashing nuclear weapons on innocent civilians, and enslaving fellow humans. . . ."

Operation Warp Speed: Your One-Way Ticket To Total Surveillance​








						Operation Warp Speed: Your One-Way Ticket To Total Surveillance
					

"Incredibly precise... tracking systems... very active pharmacovigilance surveillance system." These are not idle words, but express a decades-old plan to track and monitor every person on earth. The COVID vaccine will open the door into a surveillance nightmare worthy of Nineteen Eighty-Four.




					www.technocracy.news
				




Are we now prepared, for the States to have total control, over who can, and cannot become parents?  To issue "parenting licenses?"  Are we prepared to have to apply for authorization from the States to get "in vitro fertilization" services, like we get building permits?  Are we ready for a world where only the well off, the genetically healthy, the rich, well connected, and politically "right thinking," are allowed to raise families?  Are we ready for a world where big corporations edit and own your DNA?



IMO?  THIS, is what this ruling now opens up that possibility for. . . . as much as the sanctity of life folks applaud it, it may, actually be a wolf in sheep's clothing.

Think about the agenda of the DAVOS and WEF crowd, and the necessary legal framework of what they need, in the context of this ruling. . .


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> This will be old and stale by November.  Gas prices, inflation, and out of control crime will not. Careful what you wish for.



Maybe, but keep in mind that those on this forum calling for the end of same sex marriage using the same logic of this care are not outliers, they are the heart of the GOP.   They will not wait till the mid-terms to start the push


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Cougarbear said:


> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats have temporarily pushed pause on the January 6th hearings in order to lead an insurrection against the federal government.
> "On January 6th, a branch of our federal government was almost overthrown because politicians used dangerous rhetoric that caused—wait, hold on everyone, I just got the update. _Roe_'s been overturned!" said Representative Adam Schiff. "Okay, well if all the Republicans could please sit tight, there will be a brief recess while our Democratic caucus takes to the streets demanding we overthrow a branch of the federal government."
> After closing down their presentation entitled "How Trump Undermined Institutional Authority", Democrats raced to join the crowd surrounding the Supreme Court building. "Rigged! Rigged decision!" shouted Senator Elizabeth Warren. "Judges must no longer be allowed to hold power! We will never abide by an illegitimate decision by an illegitimate court. Fight, fight!" she screamed as beleaguered police arrived in riot gear.
> Despite the fact liberal states will still have the most permissive abortion laws in the world outside North Korea, Democrats helpfully painted the Supreme Court's decision as a matter of life and death. "They are literally going to enslave every woman in America and force them to have 17 babies," said Representative Ilhan Omar to a group of mentally unstable lunatics.
> "Which is why the Supreme Court cannot stand! To the streets!" she shouted, then returned to the House for a speech on why Trump's words were directly responsible for violence.
> At publishing time, the January 6 committee had resumed its hearings to the stark sound of no one caring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems Pause January 6 Hearings To Call For Insurrection
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats have temporarily pushed pause on the January 6th hearings in order to lead an insurrection against the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com



LOL, Babylon Bee.  Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Lesh

Rogue AI said:


> This will be old and stale by November.  Gas prices, inflation, and out of control crime will not. Careful what you wish for.


Nope. This ain’t goin away


----------



## ColonelAngus

This ruling is going to lead to more “MOSTLY PEACEFUL” protests?

Of course it will.

Hey, cult…..just a thought…….PUT IT ON THE FUCKING BALLOT.

Hay, maybe someone blame Jackson’s Women’s Health Organization for suing to get 15 weeks changed.

THEY POKED THE BEAR.  FUCKING STUPID.


----------



## Rogue AI

Lesh said:


> Nope. This ain’t goin away


Four months of continued Biden fuck ups can dampen the fervor of the most ardent babykillers. Remember that Ukraine thing, that didn't go away, but nobody talks about now. You idiots have the attention span of gnats.


----------



## beautress

braalian said:


> I know a lot of guys paying child support who’d disagree.


The moral of this story is a lot of guys will prefer to use protection from now on, or wait till the right girl comes along as virgins who don't want to create second-class citizens who don't even know who their daddy is.Their mother may not either.


----------



## Lesh

beautress said:


> The moral of this story is a lot of guys will prefer to use protection from now on,


Why? This doesn't affect them at all


beautress said:


> or wait till the right girl comes along as virgins who don't want to create second-class citizens who don't even know who their daddy is


WTF


----------



## toobfreak

beautress said:


> The moral of this story is a lot of guys will prefer to use protection from now on, or wait till the right girl comes along



There is always oral, anal, inflatable, and "digital."


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

BlindBoo said:


> I never said a fetus is not human.  So because they add on punishment to a criminal for the murder of a pregnant woman you think women shouldn't be able to choose an abortion?



No we think your leftist argument 
It’s not a life is bullshit and this proves it.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Stann said:


> This is total insanity, but that is what the so-called pro-life movement was all about. It was never about for life it was about anti-abortion and all the hatred against women. You can't be pro-life and have your guns too. You can't be for the death penalty and be pro-life. You people are a joke, a bad joke.


I am Jewish.  I am pro-life.  I am anti-gun.  I support Welfare.  Yesterday we studied the part of Talmud which obligates people to give charity.  Liberal and Conservative ideologies have flaws.


----------



## BlackSand

MisterBeale said:


> The right is celebrating, b/c they are all of protecting the life of the unborn child.  The left is up in arms, because they feel this is an affront to a woman's right to choose.
> 
> IMO?  I don't think this decision was about either.  Yet, the decision itself, was written, for public consumption, and the pundits, are discussing it, as such.
> 
> We should look back in history, and remember, how the establishment was able to, and was prepared, to create, "medical martion law," when COVID finally hit, and what this ruling portends for the future.  We should also remember, it was a conservative court that originally gave us Roe v. Wade in the first place.
> 
> The ruling classes, and the oligarchy, in the end, don't really care about the masses, not really.  What they care about, is government and corporate power, and the long range agenda.
> 
> After that whole, hoaxed anthrax false flag, right after 911, which was traced back to one of our own bio-labs, legislation was written by Johns Hopkins elites, for all the state legislatures for, "medical martial law," which was what, in essence, was used, for the COVID authoritarian "medical martial law," measures, which were used to subvert people's constitutional rights.  This is what led to medial lock-downs, mask mandates, restricted business closures and all of that other non-sense.  Folks wondered, "where did all that power of the state come from?"  Those rules and that legislation was written right after 911, it was clearly unconstitutional, but they were emergency state measures, which were given to STATE health authorities.
> 
> The same possibilities exist here, to take reproductive and family planning rights, and give them to corporations and genetic technology firms.  The rights to start families could, conceivably be taken away from families, or be licensed by the state with this ruling, as infertility is projected to increase to over fifty percent of the population by the year 2050 due to micro-plastics and endocrine disputers and PFAS in the environment.  (IOW?  The state will deem who is worthy of reproduction.)
> 
> 
> So, yes, in essence, you are right.  However, it would need to be done on a state by state means, and, one would assume, this would be done by corporations writing this legislation, and having their bought and paid for politicians, introduce these bills, and manipulating the system to do something only their technology can be used for human reproduction.
> 
> It is something have been very concerned with.
> 
> It allows for the nexus of corporate power controlling the populace, where there is no clear guarantee of Constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> If folks REALLY want to understand why this ruling came down now, and why it is important?
> 
> I would recommend the following reading.
> 
> Transhumanism: A Final Corporate Takeover of Humanity​"Humanity is now at a crossroads. With the exponential growth of technology, we have the capability to bring a great turning or destroy the world."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transhumanism: A Final Corporate Takeover of Humanity
> 
> 
> "Humanity is now at a crossroads. With the exponential growth of technology, we have the capability to bring a great turning or destroy the world."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.commondreams.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delinking the “human” from human rights: artificial intelligence and transhumanism​The development of artificial intelligence and transhumanism are challenging what it means to be human—and who (or what) constitutes the “human” in human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delinking the “human” from human rights: artificial intelligence and transhumanism
> 
> 
> The development of artificial intelligence and transhumanism are challenging what it means to be human—and who (or what) constitutes the “human” in human rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.openglobalrights.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The War Over Life, Liberty and Privacy Rights: From Abortion to COVID-19 and Beyond​
> 
> 
> The War Over Life, Liberty and Privacy Rights: From Abortion to COVID-19 and Beyond – Investment Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ". . . In _Planned Parenthood v. Casey_ (1992), the Supreme Court reaffirmed its earlier ruling in _Roe _ when it prohibited states from imposing an “undue burden” or “substantial obstacle in the path of a woman seeking an abortion before the fetus attains viability.”
> 
> Thirty years later, in the case of _Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization_, the Supreme Court is poised to revisit whether the Constitution—namely, the Fourteenth Amendment—truly provides for the right to an abortion.
> 
> At a time when abortion is globally accessible (approximately 73 million abortions are carried out every year), legally expedient form of birth control (it is used to end more than 60% of unplanned pregnancies), and considered a societal norm (according to the Pew Research Center, a majority of Americans continue to believe that abortion should be legal in all or most cases), it’s debatable whether it will ever be truly possible to criminalize abortion altogether.
> 
> No matter how the Supreme Court rules in _Dobbs_, it will not resolve the problem of a culture that values life based on a sliding scale. Nor will it help us navigate the moral, ethical and scientific minefields that await us as technology and humanity move ever closer to a point of singularity.
> 
> Here’s what I know.
> 
> _Life is an inalienable right._ By allowing the government to decide who or what is deserving of rights, it shifts the entire discussion from one in which we are “endowed by our Creator with certain inalienable rights” (that of life, liberty property and the pursuit of happiness) to one in which only those favored by the government get to enjoy such rights. The abortion debate—a tug-of-war over when an unborn child is considered a human being with rights—lays the groundwork for discussions about who else may or may not be deserving of rights: the disabled, the aged, the infirm, the immoral, the criminal, etc. The death penalty is just one aspect of this debate. As theologian Francis Schaeffer warned early on: “The acceptance of death of human life in babies born or unborn opens the door to the arbitrary taking of any human life. From then on, it’s purely arbitrary.”
> 
> _If all people are created equal, then all lives should be equally worthy of protection._ There’s an idea embraced by both the Right and the Left according to their biases that there is a hierarchy to life, with some lives worthier of protection than others. Out of that mindset is born the seeds of eugenics, genocide, slavery and war.
> 
> _There is no hierarchy of freedoms. All freedoms hang together. Freedom cannot be a piece-meal venture._ My good friend Nat Hentoff (1925-2017), a longtime champion of civil liberties and a staunch pro-lifer, often cited Cardinal Bernardin, who believed that a “consistent ethic of life” viewed all threats to life as immoral: “[N]uclear war threatens life on a previously unimaginable scale. Abortion takes life daily on a horrendous scale. Public executions are fast becoming weekly events in the most advanced technological society in history, and euthanasia is now openly discussed and even advocated. Each of these assaults on life has its own meaning and morality. They cannot be collapsed into one problem, but they must be confronted as pieces of a larger pattern.”
> 
> _Beware slippery slopes._ To suggest that the end justifies the means (for example, that abortion is justified in order to ensure a better quality of life for women and children) is to encourage a slippery slope mindset that could just as reasonably justify ending a life in order for the great good of preventing war, thwarting disease, defeating poverty, preserving national security, etc. Such arguments have been used in the past to justify such dubious propositions as subjecting segments of the population to secret scientific experiments, unleashing nuclear weapons on innocent civilians, and enslaving fellow humans. . . ."
> 
> Operation Warp Speed: Your One-Way Ticket To Total Surveillance​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Warp Speed: Your One-Way Ticket To Total Surveillance
> 
> 
> "Incredibly precise... tracking systems... very active pharmacovigilance surveillance system." These are not idle words, but express a decades-old plan to track and monitor every person on earth. The COVID vaccine will open the door into a surveillance nightmare worthy of Nineteen Eighty-Four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technocracy.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we now prepared, for the States to have total control, over who can, and cannot become parents?  To issue "parenting licenses?"  Are we prepared to have to apply for authorization from the States to get "in vitro fertilization" services, like we get building permits?  Are we ready for a world where only the well off, the genetically healthy, the rich, well connected, and politically "right thinking," are allowed to raise families?  Are we ready for a world where big corporations edit and own your DNA?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO?  THIS, is what this ruling now opens up that possibility for. . . . as much as the sanctity of life folks applaud it, it may, actually be a wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> Think about the agenda of the DAVOS and WEF crowd, and the necessary legal framework of what they need, in the context of this ruling. . .


.

If you want to destroy a Nation ... Convince it to destroy itself in the name of Humanity.

.​

.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Human Life is precious.  I disagree with Liberals who support abortion.  I disagree with Conservatives who oppose helping people in need.


----------



## skews13

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good luck with that.... it'll never happen


If the Dems pick up two more seats in November, count on it.


----------



## Esdraelon

basquebromance said:


> This is bad.
> This is VERY bad.


Kind of like stealing elections.


----------



## MisterBeale

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> If you want to destroy a Nation ... Convince it to destroy itself in the name of Humanity.
> 
> .​
> 
> .



. . . yes, who would have thought losing a federal, "right to choose," might lead to a global corporate right to choose for you. . . .


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> If the Dems pick up two more seats in November, count on it.



They'll be lucky to keep seats. It's the economy stupid


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lesh said:


> Why? This doesn't affect them [men] at all


Where are you getting this idea that this issue is exclusive to women?

Or have you yet to hear of the advent of condoms?

[Quote edit mine for clarity]


----------



## Cougarbear

Lesh said:


> Why? This doesn't affect them at all
> 
> WTF


Maybe it will affect women to be more careful and wait until the right guy comes along. Maybe women will stop putting their careers in front of their rights as mothers. Maybe women will stop blaming men for everything wrong with them and lock their knees together.


----------



## skews13

Golfing Gator said:


> The Court is the final arbitrator of the Constitution.



But only Congress can make law. If the Dems pick up two seats in November, the filibuster is gone, and abortion rights will be the law of the land.

And since the filibuster will be gone, a wrecking ball will be taken to conservative laws upheld by the court.

Citizens United. Gone

Voting Rights Act. Reinstated

National background check law for all gun purchases

National right to unionize workplaces in all 50 states

And that's just the short list.


----------



## Lesh

Cougarbear said:


> Maybe women will stop putting their careers in front of their rights as mothers.


WTF? Barefoot and Pregnant huh?


Cougarbear said:


> Maybe women will stop blaming men for everything wrong with them and lock their knees together.


So women are solely responsible?

Jesus

What century do you live in?


----------



## Lesh

toobfreak said:


> There is always oral, anal, inflatable, and "digital."


Let's leave your sexual preferences out of this


----------



## skews13

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be lucky to keep seats. It's the economy stupid



This isn't going to work out for you.


----------



## ding

Cardinal Carminative said:


> The "reason" per the present meaning, being different from the espoused legal arguments of the court.
> 
> The only reason ANY challenge came up that would ultimately gain certiorari was due to non-stop religiously-backed activities.  The Religious Right pushed this overturning in a 50 years long fight.  They were obvious.  They elected people who confirmed their faith.  Those people appointed justices with track records approved of by similarly religiously backed resources.


Abortion is not a religious issue.  Abortion is a human issue.  Your external locus of control is showing.


----------



## beautress

Lesh said:


> Why? This doesn't affect them at all
> 
> WTF


"This doesn't affect them at all" 

Oh, Since when did child support disappear from the responsibility of men who quit their family?


----------



## miketx

Man of Ethics said:


> Human Life is precious.  I disagree with Liberals who support abortion.  I disagree with Conservatives who oppose helping people in need.


I disagree with lying fools.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> This isn't going to work out for you.



Oh I'm confident it will. But you keep dreaming


----------



## rightnow909

Cougarbear said:


> Maybe it will affect women to be more careful and wait until the right guy comes along. Maybe women will stop putting their careers in front of their rights as mothers. Maybe women will stop blaming men for everything wrong with them and lock their knees together.


which they should  be  doing anyway bc men are unworthy (certainly any man who pressures a woman into sex w/o marriage is unworthy)


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> Maybe, but keep in mind that those on this forum calling for the end of same sex marriage using the same logic of this care are not outliers, they are the heart of the GOP.   They will not wait till the mid-terms to start the push


There is good cause to overturn gay marriage. No surprise in that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

miketx said:


> I disagree with lying fools.



Conservatives don't oppose helping people in need


----------



## ding

Captain Caveman said:


> Just means two things, people are gonna have to think with their brains and not with their sex organs in future, and the second thing is, those who can't engage brain will need to drive to a state that allows abortions and fork out a pretty penny for the fuel.
> 
> Maybe those living in states where abortion gets banned, might have to start being responsible and stop using abortion as a contraceptive.


Or move to a state more to their liking.


----------



## skews13

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh I'm confident it will. But you keep dreaming



Imagine your shock to find out women are still getting abortions in your state. 

How are you going to deal with that exactly?


----------



## skews13

ding said:


> Or move to a state more to their liking.


Yeah. I'm sure this is going to be as successful as the war on drugs was.

How did that work out again?


----------



## Cougarbear

Lesh said:


> WTF? Barefoot and Pregnant huh?
> 
> So women are solely responsible?
> 
> Jesus
> 
> What century do you live in?


21st Century. What century do you live in? Oh...20th century where it became convenient to portray men as bumbling, weak and mean people. You've women have come a long way baby!!! You are now becoming equal in gang violence and bullying. 
Yep, men can't get pregnant. That's a woman's place in the relationship. Co-creators with God. 20% of them are failing. And, woman are more responsible as they control the sex. It's for sure not the baby's fault or responsibility.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> Imagine your shock to find out women are still getting abortions in your state.
> 
> How are you going to deal with that exactly?



Like I did before. Pity them and the baby they murdered.

What will you do? Rub your filthy paws with glee?


----------



## Cougarbear

rightnow909 said:


> which they should  be  doing anyway bc men are unworthy (certainly any man who pressures a woman into sex w/o marriage is unworthy)


See, you think men are unworthy for any reason. The war on men is real by women. And, a man should make a woman be an honest woman by marrying her.


----------



## woodwork201

SweetSue92 said:


> I believe they said something to the effect of "Roe is the law of the land", which is true.
> 
> But are you not a libertarian? How is a federalist decision like this not one you support?


The interesting thing is that now it turns out that Roe was never the law of the land.  An unconstitutional law cannot be the law of the land as explicitly stated in the Supremacy Clause of the Constitution and in American  Jurisprudence.


----------



## miketx

SassyIrishLass said:


> Conservatives don't oppose helping people in need


Fact.


----------



## woodwork201

Chuz Life said:


> I wish that I could be more excited. Frankly, I'm pissed, frustrated, and disturbed that the Court in Roe had a better line on their concerns for when personhood begins than this SCOTUS has shown.



I thought I read here that you support abortion in some cases such as rape and incest.  Am I wrong?  Do you support life in every case, and abortion never except emergency cases of life of the mother?


----------



## candycorn

The good guys lost today.  Sad day for America.


----------



## miketx

candycorn said:


> The good guys lost today.  Sad day for America.


butchers lost. Murderers.


----------



## skews13

SassyIrishLass said:


> Like I did before. Pity them and the baby they murdered.
> 
> What will you do? Rub your filthy paws with glee?



I'm not going to do anything. I don't have to. You're the one that is sticking their nose in other peoples business. Not me. 

This is all about you. And only you. Or so you think so anyway.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> Yeah, those states arresting women and doctors for abortion will clearly be less government intervention


You do understand that people get arrested for breaking the law, right?  Don't break the law; go to somewhere that abortion is still legal, and no one gets arrested.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> I'm not going to do anything. I don't have to. You're the one that is sticking their nose in other peoples business. Not me.
> 
> This is all about you. And only you. Or so you think so anyway.



Oooh you're mad. Good you disgusting piece of filth

Get something straight right now, I despise people like you. Therefore your BS means nothing to me, absolutely nothing


----------



## Chuz Life

woodwork201 said:


> I thought I read here that you support abortion in some cases such as rape and incest.  Am I wrong?  Do you support life in every case, and abortion never except emergency cases of life of the mother?


Not sure what you mean by support. I can explain what I consider to be a Constitutional argument for rape and life of the mother exceptions to a ban on abortions. 

As for incest, unless it was consensual, it is same as rape. Isn't it?


----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


> These 5 justices were appointed by two presidents who lost the popular vote, yet overturned what was a 7-2 decision in 1973, a decision that Americans have considered settled for 50 years. This Court is out of touch with the people and increasingly suffers a legitimacy crisis.



Remember that the reason we have justices at all is that we have a constitution.  That very fact destroys every notion in your post.  


Presidents in the United States don't get elected by the majority vote - it's the Constitution and has been since 1789.
Had the Court, in 1973, followed the actual Constitution then we wouldn't be where we are today.  
Slavery was settled law, too. 
The problem here is not that the Court is out of touch with the people; it is that the people have no understanding of the Constitution and how our government is supposed to work.
Let's hope this de-centralization of government power continues.  It will actually give the coastal states more power over their people.  You'll like that.


----------



## Flash




----------



## woodwork201

Canon Shooter said:


> So you believe that something which some find "immoral" should be "illegal"?
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> My late morally strong grandmother would have a very real problem with the fact that my smokin' hot Puerto Rican girlfriend and I enjoy a rather spirited sex life. Is sex outside of marriage something you believe should be outlawed?


Is rape immoral?  I believe it is; do you?  My church believes it is immoral; do you?  I believe it should be against the law; do you?  Yes, immoral behaviors that impact the lives and liberty of others should be illegal.

Sex outside of marriage need not be outlawed.  Killing babies should be outlawed.

The sad thing is that you girlfriend has chosen to have sex with a person that we all know, so she must certainly know as well, is not fit to be a father and will never commit to raising a child that comes out of that sex-life, even if spirited as you claim.  She has chosen to have sex with a man who will expect her to kill her child should she get pregnant.  
There's no need for her to have an abortion but she should seriously reconsider with whom she has sex.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> I will celebrate my 30th anniversary with my wife early next year, but I can still support the right of people of the same sex to get married if they desire to do so.


Wow.  Congratulations.  But does she know about the boyfriend?


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


Supreme Court doesn't MAKE LAW -- which is why it was overturned


----------



## Captain Caveman

SassyIrishLass said:


> Conservatives don't oppose helping people in need


Correct. I think the more left wing you are, the more empathy you have, but it's not a solution and it divides people. Empathy is linked to anger and evil. The more right wing you are, the more you display rational compassion, they assess the outcomes, consequences, and alternative options. Conservatives  can and do help people, but it's done structurally as opposed to emotionally.


----------



## skews13

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oooh you're mad. Good you disgusting piece of filth
> 
> Get something straight right now, I despise people like you. Therefore your BS means nothing to me, absolutely nothing



No, I’m not mad either. A simpleton like you does not have the capacity to make me angry.

Since you obviously can’t figure it out, I’ll spell it out for you.

I’m laughing in your face. You are an angry and bitter person. The only thing that has any meaning in your pathetic life, is if you can hurt someone. The tell tale sign of a sociopath.


----------



## Foolardi

McRib said:


> Trump said it was "God's decision".  Yea, Trump really said that.
> 
> 
> His advisers had encouraged Mr. Trump to keep quiet about the issue until a ruling was issued, in part to ensure he was not accused of trying to influence the decision. Still, the contrast between Mr. Trump and conservatives who have heralded the decision and who worked in his administration, such as former Vice President Mike Pence, has been striking. On Friday morning, Mr. Pence issued a statement saying, “Life won,” as he called for abortion opponents to keep fighting “in every state in the land.”
> 
> A spokesman for Mr. Trump did not immediately respond to a request for comment about his private remarks, or his view of the ruling. But in an interview that Fox News published after the decision on Friday, *Mr. Trump, asked about his role, said, “God made the decision.”* He said the decision was “following the Constitution, and giving rights back when they should have been given long ago.”
> 
> “I think, in the end, this is something that will work out for everybody,” Mr. Trump told Fox News.
> 
> Mr. Trump supported abortion rights for many years, although he said he abhorred the procedure. In 2011, preparing for a possible campaign, he reversed course and told a conservative political conference that he opposed abortion rights. And throughout his political career, he has privately called it a “tough issue” and publicly struggled to discuss it.
> 
> In an interview with The New York Times in May, Mr. Trump uttered an eyebrow-raising demurral in response to a question about the central role he had played in tipping the balance on the Supreme Court and paving the way for the reversal of Roe v. Wade.
> 
> *“I never like to take credit for anything,” said Mr. Trump*, who spent his career affixing his name to almost anything he could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Privately Called a Roe v. Wade Reversal ‘Bad’ for His Party
> 
> 
> Publicly, former President Donald J. Trump had been remarkably tight-lipped. But privately, he worried the decision could lead to a backlash in the midterms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


  I don't like to criticize posts that seem accurate.Or are in the most
   part ... relatively spot-on.
    Therefore I heard a Joe Biden interview from 2006 where he basically
     knocked Roe vs. Wade as if not very good law.And since he has been on
   the Senate Judiciary Committee for years he should know.
    In the 2006 Interview Biden said ... 
     " I do not view Abortion as a choice and a right. "


----------



## ding

skews13 said:


> Yeah. I'm sure this is going to be as successful as the war on drugs was.
> 
> How did that work out again?


Was it like prohibition?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> No, I’m not mad either. A simpleton like you does not have the capacity to make me angry.
> 
> Since you obviously can’t figure it out, I’ll spell it out for you.
> 
> I’m laughing in your face. You are an angry and bitter person. The only thing that has any meaning in your pathetic life, is if you can hurt someone. The tell tale sign of a sociopath.



Go away, moonbat. You were just told I take nothing you spew seriously


----------



## Foolardi

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct. I think the more left wing you are, the more empathy you have, but it's not a solution and it divides people. Empathy is linked to anger and evil. The more right wing you are, the more you display rational compassion, they assess the outcomes, consequences, and alternative options. Conservatives  can and do help people, but it's done structurally as opposed to emotionally.


Abject 100 % + LIE.Being leftists means never having to say your
  sorry for Lying.The left Does Not Value TRUTH.


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> The right wing court has taken a constitutional right.


And perhaps saved the lives of 20 million black babies over the next 50 years since over 20 million black babies were killed, ripped apart limb-by-limb, dissolved alive in the womb, heads snipped off at the edge of the vagina... 

Had abortion never been legalized, instead of 46 million black Americans today, there would easily be over 100 million black Americans today.

I can't find a number of total black people who were held as slaves in the colonies and the United States but in the 1790 census there were 700000 slaves and in  1860 there were 4000000 slaves.  Considering the generational growth in numbers, in 70 years there were possibly 5 generations to get to the 4 million number.  Probably 1/2 or more of all slaves were alive in 1860 so let's call it a total of 10 million slaves total - feel free to correct this if you have the numbers. 

So, 10 million total slaves ever in the United States.  You have killed over 20 million.  You've killed twice the number of slaves held in the United States.  

If you include 4400 black lynchings, let's call it another couple of thousand from other racial events such as Tulsa and others.  

I don't feel like digging into how many black people have died in crimes at the hands of both black or non-black attackers so let's take the most current numbers and use it for every year to 1973.  There were roughly (less than)  3000 homicides of black people in 2019 so let's go with that number * 50 years, that's 150,000 (actually far less) black deaths by homicide from 1973 to now.

So if you take all of the slaves and count every one of their deaths, and every single lynching of a black person, and every black person that died in a crime, regardless of the race of attacker, and every black person that was murdered in prison, and every black person that died in a racial massacre, abortion has killed more than that because YOU support the killing of 20 million black babies over the past 50 years.

But, you know, racism... Saving the lives of millions of black babies is clearly white supremacy.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

ding said:


> Abortion is not a religious issue.  Abortion is a human issue.  Your external locus of control is showing.



It's a religious issue but it is also about controlling women.

(As for "external locus of control", well that's what abortion laws are all about:  controlling women's bodies for them.)


----------



## Chuz Life

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct. I think the more left wing you are, the more empathy you have, but it's not a solution and it divides people. Empathy is linked to anger and evil. The more right wing you are, the more you display rational compassion, they assess the outcomes, consequences, and alternative options. Conservatives  can and do help people, but it's done structurally as opposed to emotionally.


Very interesting take. . . 

However, I have to ask; Where is the evidence of the left having or showing empathy for children in the womb?


----------



## woodwork201

Chuz Life said:


> Not sure what you mean by support. I can explain what I consider to be a Constitutional argument for rape and life of the mother exceptions to a ban on abortions.
> 
> As for incest, unless it was consensual, it is same as rape. Isn't it?


Interesting.  So you still argue that there are constitutional protections for abortion.  Please do tell us how the Constitution supports ripping babies apart limb-by-limb in the womb and sucking out the parts with a vacuum because of the sin of how the child was conceived.

And tell us about those exceptions that you believe warrant that.


----------



## Foolardi

basquebromance said:


>


 How stateswoman like.She's a Liar who makes up crap.
 Becomes virile at the drop of a political quandary.
    Who gives a shitty fuck in hell what this Extremist 
    nutbag boston rabble-rouser thinks.She's nutty.
    Ties with Maxine Waters as most Nutty Politician in
   recent american history.Plus both nutters are spoiled
  political brats.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

TemplarKormac said:


> You can't continue to implement stare decisis on something that has been incorrectly decided. For example, Dred Scott v. Sandford. Had we continued stare decisis there, the Civil Rights movement as we know it today would have deen dead on arrival.



Yet another person who invokes Dred Scott, as if the Supreme Court overturned it.


----------



## Foolardi

Chuz Life said:


> Very interesting take. . .
> 
> However, I have to ask; Where is the evidence of the left having or showing empathy for children in the womb?


Todays Leftists are worse than Rats during the Black plague.
   Because they have the capacity to think not become 
    dependent on sewer dwelling and lack of a food source.
    Rabble-rousing is the Food of Leftists.


----------



## woodwork201

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct. I think the more left wing you are, the more empathy you have, but it's not a solution and it divides people. Empathy is linked to anger and evil. The more right wing you are, the more you display rational compassion, they assess the outcomes, consequences, and alternative options. Conservatives  can and do help people, but it's done structurally as opposed to emotionally.


Are you nuts?  Left wing have never in history been more empathetic.  How left wing was Pol Pot? Stalin?  How empathetic is it to kill 60 million babies, scarring 50 million women with a thing that will haunt them the rest of their lives? 

How empathetic is burning down business, killing business owners and others in riots?  How empathetic is it to watch hundreds of thousands of women and children get sexually assaulted and/or raped coming to our southern border?  How empathetic is it to release known violent criminals on to the streets of minority neighborhoods to rape and kill all over again.

The idea that the left is more empathetic, that they have empathy at all, is just plain stupid.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> There is good cause to overturn gay marriage. No surprise in that.



And even more people support gay marriage then abortion.   Right now there is as much talk about what is taken away next as there is about abortion.  That is what will drive people to the voting booth in Nov.  

Justice Thomas even wants to readdress legal birth control.    You think maybe his statement about that might find its way to a few Dem ads this election season?


----------



## Chuz Life

woodwork201 said:


> Interesting.  So you still argue that there are constitutional protections for abortion.  Please do tell us how the Constitution supports ripping babies apart limb-by-limb in the womb and sucking out the parts with a vacuum because of the sin of how the child was conceived.
> 
> And tell us about those exceptions that you believe warrant that.



I'm not really feeling the need to respond to such a hostile confrontation. However, I will say that the Constitutional argument in favor of permitting abortions in cases of rape has nothing to do with punishing the child for the sins of the father.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> You do understand that people get arrested for breaking the law, right?  Don't break the law; go to somewhere that abortion is still legal, and no one gets arrested.



I am hoping that states start arresting mothers for having abortions.


----------



## Rogue AI

Golfing Gator said:


> And even more people support gay marriage then abortion.   Right now there is as much talk about what is taken away next as there is about abortion.  That is what will drive people to the voting booth in Nov.
> 
> Justice Thomas even wants to readdress legal birth control.    You think maybe his statement about that might find its way to a few Dem ads this election season?


You overplay the emotion of the moment card. Four months is a long time. Several lifetimes of liberal attention span. Things will shift and settle in weeks, then something new will arrive, and all the while inflation will rise, gas prices will remain high, and crime will remain rampant.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> And even more people support gay marriage then abortion.   Right now there is as much talk about what is taken away next as there is about abortion.  That is what will drive people to the voting booth in Nov.
> 
> Justice Thomas even wants to readdress legal birth control.    You think maybe his statement about that might find its way to a few Dem ads this election season?


  That's " THAN Abortion " Not " then abortion ".
    Plus it's [ precedents ] NOT " precedence ".
   I doubt many on a message board are crossing their fingers
   in hope you won't get into cursive style presentation.
     Like use of Mommy and Daddy.
      Mr.Longfellow.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Rogue AI said:


> You overplay the emotion of the moment card. Four months is a long time. Several lifetimes of liberal attention span. Things will shift and settle in weeks, then something new will arrive, and all the while inflation will rise, gas prices will remain high, and crime will remain rampant.



We will see.  Right now it is anger over RvW, in the coming weeks and months it turns to fear over what you all will take away next.  That will not go away because you all will keep trying to take stuff between now and then


----------



## Foolardi

Rogue AI said:


> You overplay the emotion of the moment card. Four months is a long time. Several lifetimes of liberal attention span. Things will shift and settle in weeks, then something new will arrive, and all the while inflation will rise, gas prices will remain high, and crime will remain rampant.


Then again Virginia could be a good bellweather.When Youngkin
  beat Terry McAuliffe { who ran around pleading about Abortion }
    and then lost his race for Governor.A poll showed than over 60 %
     of females { mostly in the suburbs } voted for Youngkin,despite
    Abortion being played big time by McAuliffe.


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> Justice Thomas even wants to readdress legal birth control. You think maybe his statement about that might find its way to a few Dem ads this election season?



And he's not even on the ballot.  Amazing. 

But does the Left even care about being dishonest?  I don't think so.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SweetSue92 said:


> My body my choice, right?


Thats right! Totally your choice to quit your job and work somewhere else, or go to a different restaurant. Nobody took away your choice.

Thanks for doing my light work, as always.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> I am Jewish.  I am pro-life.  I am anti-gun.  I support Welfare.  Yesterday we studied the part of Talmud which obligates people to give charity.  Liberal and Conservative ideologies have flaws.



Welfare is not charity; it's robbery.  Charity is when I choose on my own to donate to others.

And an anti-gun Jew?  Apparently you haven't heard what happened the last time Jews were stripped of their right to keep and bear arms.  Besides the 9 million killed in the Holocaust, many others were killed in the 1930s after being disarmed.









						The Nazi Party and its Violence Against the Jews, 1933-1939: Violence as a Historiographical Concept
					

In his masterpiece, Behemoth, first published in 1942, Franz Neumann referred to violence as “not just one unimportant phenomenon in the structure of National Socialist society.” Violence, Neumann argued, “is the very basis upon which the [Nazi] society rests.”1 He regarded violence as a...




					www.yadvashem.org
				




The anti-gun, anti-Semite, left like to point out that the Jews were 1% of the population in Germany and that all of their guns wouldn't have stopped the Holocaust.  That is probably true, but what their guns might have done is to have allowed them to defend themselves in attempts to escape to safer places.

Apparently you haven't  heard that American gun law was  taken almost verbatim from Nazi gun law.  

This is from Jews for the Preservation of Firearm Ownership, jpfo.org.  






						The Nazi roots of U.S. gun-control laws
					

America's Most Aggressive Defender of Firearms Ownership




					jpfo.org
				




There were appeaser Jews in Nazi Germany and those countries the Nazi's took over.  There were Jews that helped with the genocide.  You would clearly have been one of those.  

I have nothing but contempt for an anti-gun Jew.


----------



## Golfing Gator

task0778 said:


> And he's not even on the ballot.  Amazing.
> 
> But does the Left even care about being dishonest?  I don't think so.



He is not on the ballot, but many that agree with him are.  

If the GOP wins big then nothing will be safe, they will take it as a sign the people want them to take away as many rights as possible.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> Human Life is precious.  I disagree with Liberals who support abortion.  I disagree with Conservatives who oppose helping people in need.


Conservatives do not oppose helping people in need.  They do it in their churches, their synagogues, their neighborhoods, etc.  They do it because they care and oppose the government using guns to take their money and give to the lazy and irresponsible.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I highly recommend that everyone preoccupied with killing babies should move to Cali or NY. 

Also, if you are worried about living in a red state and having to birth an unwanted child, there are plenty of people who will help you kill your baby in a blue state.

I loved legal weed in Colorado, but I like the beach more, so I live in Florida.


----------



## j-mac

It’s now libs turn to live with a decision they disagree with….So far, as expected they are acting like children in the toy isle that just got told no.


----------



## woodwork201

On Hannity, they're showing the leftist mob was heading for Schumer's home to try to force him to pass a new abortion law.  

Midway, they changed direction and it is believed that they're headed to the Fox News studio.

This could get very bad in the gun-free zone of NYC.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Whatever You Say Domestic Terrorist " *



Golfing Gator said:


> I am hoping that states start arresting mothers for having abortions.



** Neophytes And Mental Degenerates **

All eat toe is a fucking retarded lying imbecile along with the rest of the pro-choice administrators and politicians whom for +25 years were too stupid to intimate and explain the constitutional basis of roe v wade as a birth requirement for equal protection .

A " potential life " by Blackmun in post viability related that a birth requirement was sufficient in its potential and sufficient for state interests to begin .

That is , a state is comprised of citizens , while citizens and their constitutional protections are instantiated with a birth requirement , ergo birth is a requirement for equal protection .

** A Categorical Dumbass **

DocumentCloud
_Although the Court acknowledged that States had a legitimate interest in protecting “potential life,” it found that this interest could not justify any restriction on previ-ability abortions. *The Court did not explain the basis for this line, and even abortion supporters have found it hard to defend Roe's reasoning. 


* Too Stupid To Understand Non Enumerated Wrights In Us 9th Precede State Interests In Us 10th **_

Every time supreme court nominations were brought forward they pro-choice administrators and politicians were notified and directed to challenge them with the following , but they were too arrogant , complacent and incompetent to listen .

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "

29




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




1
_





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_,,,,,,

_** Pro Choice Republican Going To Drop The Traitorous Party On Its Head **_

The meaning of an after life , a chance for eternal life , the life to come , reincarnation , born again , are all metaphors for passing on ones genetic identity through ones offspring , so that another both figuratively and literally as oneself , may have an opportunity to experience the sentience , sapience and introspection afforded as life , where failure to do so in perpetuity is ascribed the metaphors of eternal damnation and final judgement .

The success criteria of nature , for a sophisticated physical state , has not changed nor will it ; *you will not be waking up from a dirt nap . *

Consider what gawd thinks of your wife being a whore and you being deceived into being a surrogate for a bastard that does not represent your genetic afterlife and survival .

" Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery "
_





						Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery
					

" Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery "  * A Peering Two Be That Weigh *  Should an exception to allow abortion be allowed for a pregnancy resulting from adultery ?   https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Numbers+5&version=KJV  27 And when he hath made her to...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_
**  Best Not To Provoke All Intent To Destroy You **

The dumbass ascetics better stop trying to validate its faith by violating us constitution , or contend with unadulterated version for the meaning of life .

The only thing to be heard out of your stupid mouths is we are praying and ministering to those who have been compelled to make such choices .

https://biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1%20Corinthians%2015%3A12-19&version=NIV…

" And if Christ has not been raised, our preaching is useless and so is your faith. "


----------



## Ms. Turquoise

DigitalDrifter said:


> Black Baby Lives Matter.


Those are not the babies Republicans are concerned about. They could care less about African-American babies.
They want to save White babies. That's why abortion has been made illegal.
Fear of White Replacement!


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> He is not on the ballot, but many that agree with him are.
> 
> If the GOP wins big then nothing will be safe, they will take it as a sign the people want them to take away as many rights as possible.


Imagine that; the GOP would take it as a sign that the people who voted for them wanted them to do what the people who voted for them want... 

Representative government... I'm glad you thought of that.  Too bad you weren't around  in the late 18th century so it could be built into our Constitution....

But you needn't worry; the Republicans won't do a thing.  They never do anything.  Even now, they're not running on ideas; they're running on not being Democrats and on getting Schumer and Pelosi out.  There's no difference between Schumer and McConnell.  No difference between Pelosi and McCarthy.  Socialism is safe in America.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

woodwork201 said:


> On Hannity, they're showing the leftist mob was heading for Schumer's home to try to force him to pass a new abortion law.
> 
> Midway, they changed direction and it is believed that they're headed to the Fox News studio.
> 
> This could get very bad in the gun-free zone of NYC.



They seem lost and confused


----------



## miketx

j-mac said:


> It’s now libs turn to live with a decision they disagree with….So far, as expected they are acting like children in the toy isle that just got told no.


Just wait until they get to the candy display!


----------



## Ms. Turquoise

Golfing Gator said:


> I am bothered by the notion that 50 years of legal precedent can be dismissed merely by a change in the membership of the court.  That seems a bad road to go down.
> 
> I am also interested to see if this has any impact on the mid-terms.


This is going to hurt Republicans in November. Bet on it.


----------



## woodwork201

Zincwarrior said:


> The party of less intrusive government.


The party of protecting the innocent and the defenseless.  The party of protecting children from groomers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> *Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal.* So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade



Yes, you are a moron.  Overturning Roe V. Wade did not make abortion illegal,  It just turned the decision back to the states.


----------



## task0778

Golfing Gator said:


> He is not on the ballot, but many that agree with him are.
> 
> If the GOP wins big then nothing will be safe, they will take it as a sign the people want them to take away as many rights as possible.



I think that is a load of crap.  Nothing will be safe = bullshit.  Whether the GOP wins big or not, the SC is going to do what they do but I don't think they will reopen any case regarding constitutional rights without a new case to review as a basis for any new decision.  And they are not going to take away as many rights possible, that is ridiculous.  But they eventually will take a look at some constitutional rights that are incorrectly based on a right to privacy that itself is questionable.  IOW, the constitutional right shouldn't exist in the first place.  No one really knows how any of this will play out, maybe Clarence Thomas drops dead and the Court will not overturn those other cases.  Roberts voted to allow the Dobbs case to stand but he voted against overturning Roe v Wade and he might very well do the same with the others.  So it's ridiculous to be bitching about something that may never happen.  Unless of course all you really want to do is stir up some baseless fear to get out the vote, even though the November election has nothing to do with those other rights.

IMHO, the establishment of a constitutional right should not be in the hands of 9 unelected people.  If such a right is not found in the context of the Constitution then it ought to be codified into law by congressional legislation that is signed by the president.  But to stretch the right to privacy into saying that means a woman has the right to an abortion is way over the top.  And if such legislation does not exist, then it should be left to the states to determine as they see fit for their citizens.  Some people aren't going to like blue states offering unrestricted abortions, while other people are not going to like red states denying abortions under whatever limitations if any.  I say tough shit.  If you don't like what your state is doing then vote out those people and get it changed.  And if you don't like what some other state is doing, well maybe it's none of your effing business, or you can move to that state and work to change things there.  Or pass legislation in the US Congress to set abortion rights at the federal level.  Today's ruling only means the constitution has no right to an abortion in it, but that does not mean the Congress can't create civil abortion rights.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise

My prediction: The Democrats will keep the House and win more seats in the Senate in November 2022.
I can hardly wait! ☺


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.


How does it restrict anyone?  There was no right to an abortion in the Constitution.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My prediction: The Democrats will keep the House and win more seats in the Senate in November 2022.
> I can hardly wait! ☺



It's the economy, stupid


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Definitely Fucking Up A Great Opportunity "*


Ms. Turquoise said:


> This is going to hurt Republicans in November. Bet on it.


As a pro-choice republican whom values citizenship , believes in negative liberty and despises authoritarians , I am sad to do it because demonrats are authoritarian ass clowns as well , but i am voting against repugnicans because on this issue they need to be rectified .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> It's illegal in Texas.


Nope.  You lie.


----------



## task0778

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My prediction: The Democrats will keep the House and win more seats in the Senate in November 2022.
> I can hardly wait! ☺



My prediction:  The democrats will lose the House bigly and lose their majority in the Senate too.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's the economy, stupid


It's women's reproductive rights, stupid.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise

task0778 said:


> My prediction:  The democrats will lose the House bigly and lose their majority in the Senate too.


Keep dreaming! The Republicans have went too far. This overturn of Roe vs Wade is going to cost them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yet another person who invokes Dred Scott, as if the Supreme Court overturned it.


They did,  moron!

"But a series of the Court's later decisions, beginning with the 1954 decision _Brown v. Board of Education_—which held that the "separate but equal" doctrine is unconstitutional in the context of public schools and educational facilities—have severely weakened _Plessy_ to the point that it is considered to have been _de facto_ overruled."





						Plessy v. Ferguson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

j-mac said:


> It’s now libs turn to live with a decision they disagree with….So far, as expected they are acting like children in the* toy isle* that just got told no.


Which toy island was that?


----------



## woodwork201

bendog said:


> Thank all of you who participated in the discussion of dinging males for fathering children out of wedlock.  Frankly, in my experience, that is a rather rare occurrence unless the state actually requires it for public assistance.  But still.


Your comments drip with naivety but, by accident I think, ends up being correct.

Fathering children out of wedlock is not at all rare.  40% of all children born in the United States were fathered out of wedlock.  For black children, 70% were fathered out of wedlock.






						Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity
					






					www.ceousa.org
				




For millennial women, the overall number is 57% fathered outside of wedlock.

Many of those are because the Government pays women to have children outside of wedlock.  More babies, more money. And no accountability at all to those fathers, if the mother even knows who the father is.   So, you're probably right that welfare is a driver for the high number but that's not "rare unless".  Your "unless" is more likely the norm and, in any case, it is absolutely not rare, welfare or not.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> They did,  moron!
> 
> "But a series of the Court's later decisions, beginning with the 1954 decision _Brown v. Board of Education_—which held that the "separate but equal" doctrine is unconstitutional in the context of public schools and educational facilities—have severely weakened _Plessy_ to the point that it is considered to have been _de facto_ overruled."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plessy v. Ferguson - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I lol'd. Thanks.


----------



## Flopper

Cougarbear said:


> There are people starting up all sorts of entrepreneurial businesses getting women to travel via airplanes and other methods of transportation to states that will perform abortions. The thing is, 93% of abortions occur in the first trimester now. So, most people aren't for 2nd and 3rd term abortions. Even pregnant women. Especially when they feel the baby moving around.


Most of the states will allow abortions in first trimester


skews13 said:


> But only Congress can make law. If the Dems pick up two seats in November, the filibuster is gone, and abortion rights will be the law of the land.
> 
> And since the filibuster will be gone, a wrecking ball will be taken to conservative laws upheld by the court.
> 
> Citizens United. Gone
> 
> Voting Rights Act. Reinstated
> 
> National background check law for all gun purchases
> 
> National right to unionize workplaces in all 50 states
> 
> And that's just the short list.


There are about a  dozes states on the east coast, west coast, and serval in the mid section that will not restrict abortion.  There are also about a dozen more that will have limited restrictions.  The remainder of the states mostly in the south will band abortion entirely.  However, the abortion pill can now be sent legally through the mail so a number of countries which sell the pills over the counter will sell them in the US.  For those who choose not to use the abortion bill, they can always get an abortion from the states that don't restrict abortions.  Planned Parenthood and other organizations are there to help those with financial problems.

With the overturning of Roe v Wade I  doubt that the number of abortions will decrease significantly.  However we won't really know for sure since abortions via the pill will remain unknown


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade, triggering complete abortion ban in Texas



From your link:
"where a so-called trigger law is set to go into effect in the coming weeks,"

Even the writer of you own link is confused or stupid.


----------



## Delldude

flan327 said:


> My husband and I are both retired
> We can afford
> GAS
> GROCERIES
> AND
> A VACATION IN AUGUST
> 
> IT’S CALLED A BUDGET


Tell that to the people working in your grocery store and many other median income jobs.

Oh, I suppose they either should have gone to college or a trade school.


----------



## Delldude

Lesh said:


> So ya need a lawyer… a paternity test… and ya ha ya go through the “system”
> 
> Sounds like a piece of cake


Why is what I said the standard for chooch husbands to pay up for a good piece of ass?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Consistency Of Belief Means More "*


SassyIrishLass said:


> It's the economy, stupid


* Classical Liberalism *





						Classical liberalism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Classical liberalism* is a political ideology and a branch of liberalism that advocates free market and laissez-faire economics; civil liberties under the rule of law with an emphasis on limited government, economic freedom, and political freedom.
*
* @NonNomian **

A creedo of e pluribus unum is based in individualism to include non enumerated wrights of negative liberties from Us 9th amendment , equally protected from government and from other individuals . Us 9th non enumerated wrights are not deprecated by state interests from Us 10th .

Negative liberties represent protections , independence and individualism . Positive liberties represent endowments , dependence and collectivism . E pluribus unum means individualism . Democracy against individualism conspires tyranny by majority .

E Pluribus Unum Republicanism seeks a republic founded upon principles of non violence and individualism between its citizens . Republicanism asserts that negative liberties are to be equally protected . Republicanism dissents that positive liberties may not be equally endowed .

** Liberal Versus Conservative Paradigm Is Intellectual Buffoonery *

" Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments "*





						Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments
					

" Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments "  * Express Agreement Or Disagreement With These Premises *  Does any agree or disagree that " equal wrights " advocates must make a distinction between negative and positive wrights ?   Does...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




** Stupid Fucks **

As sanctimonious theocratic bureaucratic authoritarians on the right promote a genetic afterlife for rapists , sanctimonious adherents for redemption through the religion of secular humanism on the left will grant visitation and child custody to the rapists .

The mandated debt of fetal abnormalities is not to be dictated by individuals which are delusional about the literal meaning in the metaphors of an after life , a chance for eternal life , a life to come , reincarnation , etc . as other than passing on ones genetic identity .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Quite right. And let's be clear, the negro has no rights the white man is obliged to respect. A negro woman can never be made a white man's wife, only his bitch.


You might ask Justice Thomas' opinion on that since he is black and has a white wife.


----------



## woodwork201

Stann said:


> These people don't know what they've done. Roe versus Wade came about because states were passing too many egregious abortion bills. Now states are passing bills which are even more egregious. And you expect something good to come up this. You just created more misery, more heartache and a whole lot more problems. It solves nothing, this is nothing to celebrate.


It is absolutely something to celebrate. It gives us hope that the Constitution may survive the left afterall.  Another member posted that it's disappointing because it didn't outright ban abortion.  That is, and should be, the ultimate goal - a constitutional amendment banning abortion - but this wasn't that opportunity.  Abortion in the United States is alive and well.

The thing to celebrate is the rule of law; the restoration of the Constitution as the source of power in government and as the document behind Supreme Court decisions.  Today we have hope.  Now we need to keep it.  We need to win in 2022 and in 2024.  Then we need to get an Article V convention and limit the Court to 9. Otherwise, today's victory will be short lived.  

As others have mentioned, one or two more senators for the Democrats in 2022 and the filibuster is gone, the Court has 15 seats, and abortion is once again, illegally and unconstitutionally, the psuedo law-of-the-land.


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> Receipt for what?


LOL..the price you paid for supporting Joe Biden.

I bet you'll claim you never voted for Biden...Bill Clinton had the same problem.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Jets said:


> From page 119 of the decision.
> 
> 
> _*For that reason, in future cases, we should reconsider all of this Court’s substantive due process precedents, includ- ing Griswold, Lawrence, and Obergefell. Because any sub- stantive due process decision is “demonstrably erroneous,” Ramos v. Louisiana, 590 U. S. ___, ___ (2020) (THOMAS, J., concurring in judgment) (slip op., at 7), we have a duty to “correct the error” established in those precedents, Gamble v. United States, 587 U. S. ___, ___ (2019) (THOMAS, J., con- curring) (slip op., at 9). After overruling these demonstra- bly erroneous decisions, the question would remain whether other constitutional provisions guarantee the myr- iad rights that our substantive due process cases have gen- erated.*_
> 
> _*https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf*_


You know a concurring opinion means nothing. That was Justice Thomas' feelings on the topic and his alone.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Ms. Turquoise said:


> My prediction: The Democrats will keep the House and win more seats in the Senate in November 2022.
> I can hardly wait! ☺



And then pass legislation. Trying to do this via SCOTUS and violating the Constitution is not the answer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Of course, forcing a woman to carry an ectopic pregnancy to term has no bearing on her fundamental rights.


Hello moron!  You cannot carry an ectopic pregnancy to term.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Children Pretending To Be Adults "*


woodwork201 said:


> It is absolutely something to celebrate. It gives us hope that the Constitution may survive the left afterall.  Another member posted that it's disappointing because it didn't outright ban abortion.  That is, and should be, the ultimate goal - a constitutional amendment banning abortion - but this wasn't that opportunity.  Abortion in the United States is alive and well.
> 
> The thing to celebrate is the rule of law; the restoration of the Constitution as the source of power in government and as the document behind Supreme Court decisions.  Today we have hope.  Now we need to keep it.  We need to win in 2022 and in 2024.  Then we need to get an Article V convention and limit the Court to 9. Otherwise, today's victory will be short lived.
> 
> As others have mentioned, one or two more senators for the Democrats in 2022 and the filibuster is gone, the Court has 15 seats, and abortion is once again, illegally and unconstitutionally, the psuedo law-of-the-land.


The most fundamental element of the constitution CITIZENSHIP was just destroyed by a bunch of neophyte dumbasses .

The left despises citizenship that is clearly evident by its open door trampling of it on the border . 

The right just destroyed it completely and betrayed the foundational credo of e pluribus unum that emphasizes a republic protecting negative liberties of the individual against tyranny by majority . 

** Copraphiliacs And Turd Digglers **

The dumbass supreme court did not establish that a fetus is entitled to equal protection without meeting a birth requirement , the dumbass supreme court established that as state can stick its shit sniffing nose in your personal business of which it does not have the slightest entitlement or interest .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> Stare decisis was already a dead letter when the Supreme Court came down with their Lawrence decision which totally ignored Hardrick.
> 
> *Lawrence established a right to sodomy, that no one ever recognized before.*



... and Polishprince lived happily ever after!


----------



## woodwork201

TemplarKormac said:


> So tell me: Is living paycheck to paycheck, wondering where you'll get your next meal or how to afford it, worrying about how you'll pay your mortgage or rent, or finding formula for your baby actually preferable to having Trump in office?
> 
> I find that very hard to believe.



Yeah, but... Trump sent mean tweets... and he's orange... The left would certainly sacrifice their hungry child to stop that... Afterall, it's just post-partem abortion.


----------



## skye

Like it was said......"The Party of Satan is not having a good day today".

Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Delldude

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Unless you live in a state that has declared abortion illegal, you're posting BS.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Foolishness Of Absolutely Zero Attention To Detail Or Logical Deduction "*


ColonelAngus said:


> And then pass legislation. Trying to do this via SCOTUS and violating the Constitution is not the answer.


Non enumerated wrights of us 9th precede state interests in us 10th .

A state has ZERO interest and in fact violates us constitution by granting unequal protection to a fetus that has not met the requirement of birth for equal protection .


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Usurpers Of Constitution Pretending To Support It "*


skye said:


> Like it was said......"The Party of Satan is not having a good day today".
> 
> Truer words were nover spoken.


As a pro-choice republican , your comments are nonsense .


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Both time?
> 
> You mean to tell me you read the history book twice, and you still don't know what you are talking about?
> 
> *The Dred Scott case did not overturn an earlier precedent. Nor was it overturned itself by the court at a later time.*
> 
> I'd suggest you read the history book a third time, but you might mistakenly think that Christ has returned.


You had best read Brown v. Board of Education of Topeka.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Brown does not _restrict _personal liberty.


It declares the concept of separate but equal from Plessy to be unconstitutional, dumbass!


----------



## westwall

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade





What a whiner.  The Supreme Court has reversed itself over 300 times.


DURRRRRRRR


----------



## gmeyers1944

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Where do you live? In a "Red" State? You may be right. If you live in a "Blue" State, you are wrong! I live in New York State. One of the "Bluest" of "Blue" States. Abortions were legal before Roe v. Wade and it is still legal in New York State (or California or several other "blue" states).


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> And as I have pointed out 5 gazillion times now, this is in FIRST TIME IN THE HISTORY OF THE COUNTRY where the Supreme Court overturned a precedent _thereby restricting personal liberty_.


… and you are dead wrong, stupid!


----------



## Ms. Turquoise

woodwork201 said:


> It is absolutely something to celebrate. It gives us hope that the Constitution may survive the left afterall.  Another member posted that it's disappointing because it didn't outright ban abortion.  That is, and should be, the ultimate goal - a constitutional amendment banning abortion - but this wasn't that opportunity.  Abortion in the United States is alive and well.
> 
> The thing to celebrate is the rule of law; the restoration of the Constitution as the source of power in government and as the document behind Supreme Court decisions.  Today we have hope.  Now we need to keep it.  We need to win in 2022 and in 2024.  Then we need to get an Article V convention and limit the Court to 9. Otherwise, today's victory will be short lived.
> 
> As others have mentioned, one or two more senators for the Democrats in 2022 and the filibuster is gone, the Court has 15 seats, and abortion is once again, illegally and unconstitutionally, the psuedo law-of-the-land.


I predict 3 or 4 new Democrat Senators in November.
I hope the Supreme Court can be increased to 15 seats. That would be wonderful. 
I doubt Republicans will win the White House in 2024. Not unless the Electoral College gives it to them. They won't get it by popular votes.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Utterances Of Stupid Shit And Minding None Of Their Damned Business To Make An Insignificant Ego Feel Better "*


woodwork201 said:


> Yeah, but... Trump sent mean tweets... and he's orange... The left would certainly sacrifice their hungry child to stop that... Afterall, it's just post-partem abortion.


Based upon a potential birth , in post viability , which was referenced as a potential life , as in a life of interest to a state , abortion could be proscribed by a state in the 3rd trimester .

Us Title 1 Section 8 defined a per son as an individual born at any time during development , as any born is entitled to equal protection and due process .

However , the plethora of dullards believe that the roe v wade decision unequivocally allowed abortion until parturition .

Nearly all abortions are performed prior to the first trimester and those in second and third trimester are nearly always for fetal abnormalities or dire health of the mother .

The meaning of an afterlife is passing on ones genetic identity to ones offspring and damn it all to hell if some ascetic shit for brains is going to give a rapist a chance for a genetic afterlife or demand a woman carry some macabre to term and keep it for life , that does nothing to improve their chance of genetic perpetuity , when in 30 days they could try again .

** You Keep It To Term You Keep It For Life **

< insert morbid pictures of physical freaks >


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> Once again, what is this "both times" nonsense?
> 
> You know, it's really telling that you are trying to use Dred Scott as your benchmark. Dred Scott is universally panned as the WORST Supreme Court decision of all time. I can't even figure out what you're point is supposed to be? Are you saying that today's decision is just as bad as Dred Scott?


No, Roe v. Wade was as bad as Plessy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Richard-H said:


> They don't need to pack the court. They need to use this issue to win the next elections, then to impeach & remove the judges that voted to overturn Roe v. Wade. *They all committed perjury during their nomination hearings.*
> 
> The idea that judges can blatantly lie to the Senate during their hearings is reprehensible. They need to be impeached and removed from office. That should create enough vacancies to the Dems to load the court with liberal judges.



Why do you lie to yourself and others?


----------



## gmeyers1944

Stormy Daniels said:


> Never in all the history of the our nation, has the Supreme Court reversed itself to _restrict individual liberties_, until today.


No! You are wrong! It has always been wrong to murder another person. But it was not necessary for SCOTUS to reverse itself in other forms of murder.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Richard-H said:


> That may be true, but all these judges DID say that they considered Roe v. Wade to be settled law - and that makes them guilty of perjury.


----------



## eagle7-31

Stormy Daniels said:


> Yesterday, I could have gone out and gotten an abortion of I needed one. As of today, it's now illegal. So much for deeply rooted traditions.
> 
> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.
> 
> The democrats will respond with moves to pack the court. Things will spiral more and more out of control in our country. And China will be the ultimate winner.
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade


Wrong abortion is not illegal. Just not a federal issue. And by your statement about court precedents Plessy Vs Ferguson would still be on the books.


----------



## Coyote

White 6 said:


> Not illegal, except in selected states.  Just not having a protection legislated from the bench of the Supreme Court,


Over half the states, some of whom are actively trying to pass laws preventing women from going to another state to have one.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Coyote said:


> Over half the states, some of whom are actively trying to pass laws preventing women from going to another state to have one.


How will they know?


----------



## eagle7-31

Coyote said:


> Over half the states, some of whom are actively trying to pass laws preventing women from going to another state to have one.


I doubt if passed that would hold up in court.


----------



## I c h i g o

I am sure that all the newborns who have not yet been born are happy today.


----------



## Lesh

I c h i g o said:


> I am sure that all the newborns who have not yet been born are happy today.


I'm sure they don't have a thought


----------



## White 6

Coyote said:


> Over half the states, some of whom are actively trying to pass laws preventing women from going to another state to have one.


Preventing interstate travel will not fly, not with this supreme court or any other.  Saying the constitution does not guarrantee an outright right to an abortion is a far cry from giving states a mandate to enable them to restrict travel to other states while pregnant.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Foolishness Of Absolutely Zero Attention To Detail Or Logical Deduction "*
> 
> Non enumerated wrights of us 9th precede state interests in us 10th .
> 
> A state has ZERO interest and in fact violates us constitution by granting unequal protection to a fetus that has not met the requirement of birth for equal protection .



If your vision includes killing a baby that has crowned, it seems off base. We have babies born months premature who turn out fine.

Your argument is that it is illegal to stop any procedure that would kill an unborn baby at any time.

What about once it is on the table?  Full rights?


----------



## Coyote

White 6 said:


> Preventing interstate travel will not fly, not with this supreme court or any other.  Saying the constitution does not guarrantee an outright right to an abortion is a far cry from giving states a mandate to enable them to restrict travel to other states while pregnant.


Well…they are attempting it aren’t they by prosecuting anyone who helps a woman do so?


----------



## skye




----------



## woodwork201

basquebromance said:


> Kristi Noem, governor of South Dakota, where abortion is now illegal, announces a special legislative session later this year to "help mothers" in some way.
> 
> “We must do what we can to help mothers in crisis know that there are options and resources available for them."


Kristi Noem is like Kamala Harris; she blows....with the wind.
She vetoed the first bill from her legislature to protect female athletes from having to compete against men in dresses and men in women's swimming suits.  When she got blasted for it, she changed her tune.  She's no conservative but she'll play one more and more as her reelection gets closer.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> They did,  moron!
> 
> "But a series of the Court's later decisions, beginning with the 1954 decision _Brown v. Board of Education_—which held that the "separate but equal" doctrine is unconstitutional in the context of public schools and educational facilities—have severely weakened _Plessy_ to the point that it is considered to have been _de facto_ overruled."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plessy v. Ferguson - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



I'm not sure if it's just plain ignorance or low key racism that has you fools confusing Dred Scott with Plessy. I mean, it's all just stuff about black people, right? Same same.


----------



## shockedcanadian

woodwork201 said:


> How about because June is when almost every Supreme Court case is released.  The session year starts in October and ends the end of June.
> 
> It turns out that you don't know shit about the United States.  What a fucking idiot.  We need an Internet Firewall between the US and Canada.



LOL, this was one of the best posts I've read all day.  Thank you for this, it invoked a hearty laugh.  

You are correct, I still have much to learn, but at least I try.


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> That's not what they said about guns.


That's the difference between the enumerated rights like the right to keep and bear arms, and the now-admitted-to-be-fake right to privacy and to kill your children is an unenumerated right covered by the 10th Amendment.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stormy Daniels said:


> I'm not sure if it's just plain ignorance or low key racism that has you fools confusing Dred Scott with Plessy. I mean, it's all just stuff about black people, right? Same same.


Dred Scott took a civil war and constitutional amendment to overturn.  Now are you happy?


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> Roe v. Wade made abortion a constitutionally protected activity. Don't play stupid.


Roe v Wade did not make it constitutionally protected.  The Constitution was not modified when it was upheld and was not modified when it was overturned.  Roe v Wade was precedent but unconstitutional.  It was unconstitutional before it went to the Supreme Court, it was unconstitutional for the next 50 years, and is unconstitutional now.

If you break a law that is later determined to be unconstitutional then it is as if the law never existed and your conviction no longer exists.

So if you are protected by a law that is later determined to be unconstitutional and, then, it is as if the law never existed, can you now be charged?  Can we now charge all those women with murder?

Ok, probably not.  But I can wish, can't I?


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> Another racist meme.


No doubt because only white supremacists would care about black babies.


----------



## woodwork201

Brain357 said:


> Just what we needed was more unwed mothers.  Should fix all our problems.  Perfect for a country that already has no decent childcare.  I’m sure teachers are excited about more bad students from overworked single parent homes.  Wonder how many criminals come from single parent homes?



No doubt you're a big fan of Margaret Sanger and eugenics.


----------



## White 6

Coyote said:


> Well…they are attempting it aren’t they by prosecuting anyone who helps a woman do so?


People, politicians, fanatics, attempt all kind of crap, but not without consequence in life or the courts.  This will not fly in the courts.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Delldude said:


> LOL..the price you paid for supporting Joe Biden.
> 
> I bet you'll claim you never voted for Biden...Bill Clinton had the same problem.


I did vote for him. I wanted stupid Trump out.

I‘m fine with my decision.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Stormy Daniels said:


> And get rid of the Scientology while we're at it!


I have no love for Scientology, Mormonism (I am an ex-mormon), Catholicism, or any other bullshit organized religion.  That's why I chose Norse Paganism.  It's not organized and glorifies killing enemies.

Machine guns or Valhalla!!!

But I will die to defend the right to practice bullshit religions because that is freedom.

Get rid of the clumsy, unnecessary 14th Amendment and you can do whatever you want in your communist hell hole.

Until then, fuck off.  All gun laws, Fed, State, or local, are UNCONSTITUTIONAL via the 14th, so felons get belt-fed machine guns and they can carry them in every school, courthouse, or airport in America, and if you don't like it, fuck you.   That's the breaks.  "Shall not be infringed" means NO GUN LAWS.

Scientology is protected.


----------



## candycorn

Stormy Daniels said:


> But the real damage here is that there is not one single Supreme Court precedent that means anything anymore. From now on, all past precedents will be subject to the political leanings of the court at that moment in time. Heller? Enjoy it while it lasts. Yesterday's ruling on gun rights? It has an expiration date.


Truth.  The moment I heard the words "super precedent"...I stopped thinking of the supreme court as anything other than just another political stage.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

candycorn said:


> Truth.  The moment I heard the words "super precedent"...I stopped thinking of the supreme court as anything other than just another political stage.


Funny.

Roe v. Wade was one of the landmark cases for SC political staging.  Terrible decision.

And I am pro-choice.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Have a good look at this:


----------



## Delldude

XponentialChaos said:


> I did vote for him. I wanted stupid Trump out.
> 
> I‘m fine with my decision.


LOL.....


----------



## Kosh

Democrats haven't been this upset since we took their slaves away.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Crowned Dumb Premises For Over Drawn Blanket Outlaw Actions "

* Overly Concerned With Grandiose Schemes For The Ridiculous **


ColonelAngus said:


> If your vision includes killing a baby that has crowned, it seems off base. We have babies born months premature who turn out fine.


Stop using third trimester abortions as a justification for outlawing health decisions optioned for good cause , under a guise of some fabricated scenario someone might get a kick out of killing an otherwise healthy fetus ,  as if on such an extremely rare occasion if ever at all such a demented psychopath should be entitled to an afterlife in the first place .

Those born premature and survive do not delegitimize natural viability as a sufficient standard for a birth requirement .

Microvilli testing can occur as early as 8 weeks but is not typically administered , while amniocentesis can occur no earlier than 15 weeks with a 1 in 100 chance of miscarriage , and at 20 weeks with a 1 in 200 change of miscarriage , which is why 24 weeks ( viability ) is relevant to adequately deal with fetal abnormalities typically identified by ultrasound around 15 weeks .

** Back Pocket Expectations **


ColonelAngus said:


> Your argument is that it is illegal to stop any procedure that would kill an unborn baby at any time.
> 
> What about once it is on the table?  Full rights?


The first statement is inconsistent with my assertions and does not make sense to me .

As for the second statement , any born are entitled to equal protection including due process , which is the basis of constitutional protections by virtue of a birth requirement that is clarified under Title 1 Section 8 .

Perhaps you are making reference to deformities of a fetus that would not survive and is allowed to die without intervention or have euthanasia performed .

Or , perhaps you are making reference to a condition where premature birth occurs and asking whether an obligation to provide medical treatment to maintain its life , irrespective of whether the parents or doctor seeks intervention , to which the answer would be that medical treatment should be administered .


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Ninth Amendment Precedes The Tenth For A Reason Including Prevalence "

* Antifederalist Blathering About Statistism Is Faced With An Antifederatlist And AntiStatists Promoting Individualism **


woodwork201 said:


> That's the difference between the enumerated rights like the right to keep and bear arms, and the now-admitted-to-be-fake right to privacy and to kill your children is an unenumerated right covered by the 10th Amendment.


A state is comprised of citizens and citizens along with their constitutional protections are instantiated at birth , ergo birth is a requirement for equal protection and the onset of state interests , save judicial activism by virtue of post viability from roe v wade . 

A fetus without constitutional protections is private property of the mother and privacy follows as incidental and secondary , but not principles to the constitutional basis for abortion or roe v wade .

The shit for brains supreme court did not establish that a fetus had constitutional protections , it does not , rather it violated the constitution and relegated the credo of e pluribus unum for individualism to the authoritarian dictates of religious fatwas by puritanical degenerates .









						Ninth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.__[3]_
_








						Tenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.__[6]_


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Sentience Requirement "

* Without The Slightest Clue And Other Numb Skull Beliefs **


I c h i g o said:


> I am sure that all the newborns who have not yet been born are happy today.


serendipstudio.org/local/scisoc/brownbag/brownbag0506/fetalpain.pdf

Thalamocortical fibers begin appearing between 23 to 30 weeks’ gestational age, while electroencephalography suggests the capacity for functional pain perception in preterm neonates probably does not exist before 29 or 30 weeks.

Regardless of whether the emotional content of pain is acquired, the psychological nature of pain presupposes the presence of functional thalamocortical circuitry required for conscious perception, as discussed below.









						Thalamocortical radiations - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Traitors To Citizenship "

* Shadow Puppets **


skye said:


> View attachment 661981


If you believe that opportunist has somehow met with redemption you are out of your mind and he pandered to the religious reich because they are gullible and fanatic . 

I voted based on stopping immigration and economics and figured pro-choice leadership would have enough competent sense to challenge any supreme court nominee to explain Blackmun's " Logically , of course " statement . 

Heavens knows jurisprudence of the us is about as stupid as it gets , so how about you , are you competent to explain Blackmun's " Logically , of course " statement ?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


Well, how else are they going to get people to listen? Voting doesn't work, quite clearly.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> Like it was said......"The Party of Satan is not having a good day today".
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.


What a load of fucking absolute crap, from someone who often posts such crap, this post outdoes most of that.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> View attachment 661981



A party only cares about getting what it wants, and it isn't rights. 
Turning the US into a Christian version of Saudi Arabia one bit at a time.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Traitors Getting What They Deserve "

* Consequences Of Assaulting The Citizenship **


frigidweirdo said:


> Well, how else are they going to get people to listen? Voting doesn't work, quite clearly.


We always hear about patriots calling for blood when their constitutional wrights are being trample .

Imagine if patriots actually had the mental capacity to realize the numb skulls of the supreme court trampled the constitutional wrights of citizenship .


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Foment Poverty Over Population And Puritanism Based On Auspices Of Communism "

* Latin American Bungholes **


frigidweirdo said:


> A party only cares about getting what it wants, and it isn't rights.
> Turning the US into a Christian version of Saudi Arabia one bit at a time.


The knights of columbus are some of the most stupid fuck ups america has to offer - Knights of Columbus - Wikipedia .

The us has literally lost the spanish american war 300 years later .

The brittish were vastly more intelligent .


----------



## frigidweirdo

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Traitors Getting What They Deserve "
> 
> * Consequences Of Assaulting The Citizenship **
> 
> We always hear about patriots calling for blood when their constitutional wrights are being trample .
> 
> Imagine if patriots actually had the mental capacity to realize the numb skulls of the supreme court trampled the constitutional wrights of citizenship .



Rights, they're rights. 

And "patriots" is a ridiculous thing to call people who A) usually support the Confederacy and support ceding from the Union and B) because of what the term "patriot" actually means. 

Beyond that I have no idea what you want to say.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Foment Poverty Over Population And Puritanism Based On Auspices Of Communism "
> 
> * Latin American Bungholes **
> 
> The knights of columbus are some of the most stupid fuck ups america has to offer - Knights of Columbus - Wikipedia .
> 
> The us has literally lost the spanish american war 300 years later .
> 
> The brittish were vastly more intelligent .



Who are the "brittish"? 
And again, another post that makes no sense.


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> There are people starting up all sorts of entrepreneurial businesses getting women to travel via airplanes and other methods of transportation to states that will perform abortions. The thing is, 93% of abortions occur in the first trimester now. So, most people aren't for 2nd and 3rd term abortions. Even pregnant women. Especially when they feel the baby moving around.


The most necessary ones are often the ones least wanted, the happily married mother of other children who finds out on her 20 week check-up that the child has a genetic defect that makes it non-viable. Those are the worse abortions, expecting and wanting a baby and having a funeral instead.


----------



## SweetSue92

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thats right! Totally your choice to quit your job and work somewhere else, or go to a different restaurant. Nobody took away your choice.
> 
> Thanks for doing my light work, as always.



And totally a woman's choice to move to a different state if she doesn't like the abortion laws in her state. Thanks for doing MY work for ME!


----------



## Captain Caveman

Chuz Life said:


> Very interesting take. . .
> 
> However, I have to ask; Where is the evidence of the left having or showing empathy for children in the womb?


Probably none because they don't class a baby in the womb as life, a person, whereas rational compassion takes this into account.

I only say this because I read Paul Bloom's book, Against Empathy.


----------



## Captain Caveman

woodwork201 said:


> Are you nuts?  Left wing have never in history been more empathetic.  How left wing was Pol Pot? Stalin?  How empathetic is it to kill 60 million babies, scarring 50 million women with a thing that will haunt them the rest of their lives?
> 
> How empathetic is burning down business, killing business owners and others in riots?  How empathetic is it to watch hundreds of thousands of women and children get sexually assaulted and/or raped coming to our southern border?  How empathetic is it to release known violent criminals on to the streets of minority neighborhoods to rape and kill all over again.
> 
> The idea that the left is more empathetic, that they have empathy at all, is just plain stupid.


Empathy is bad, rational compassion is better. Like I said, empathy can cause evil, because it causes dehumanisation and objectification, and those are partly caused by empathy for the self.

Against Empathy was written by Paul Bloom. He talks about Rational Compassion and you can see this played out in life. It's just that I see more Left Wing leaning people go for empathy, and Right Wing leaning people display rational compassion. You see this particularly with illegal immigration.

So I see it that they apply empathy for the mother, we take the unborn baby into account due to rational compassion.

There are some critics to Against Empathy, but after reading the book, it's bang on.


----------



## Canon Shooter

woodwork201 said:


> Is rape immoral?  I believe it is; do you?  My church believes it is immoral; do you?  I believe it should be against the law; do you?



Absolutely. That you would even ask such a question demonstrates how absolutely fucking stupid you are...



woodwork201 said:


> Yes, immoral behaviors that impact the lives and liberty of others should be illegal.
> 
> Sex outside of marriage need not be outlawed.  Killing babies should be outlawed.



Does your church believe that sex outside of marriage is moral? Doesn't sex outside of marriage impact the lives of both individuals?

How can you be such a fucking hypocrite?



woodwork201 said:


> The sad thing is that you girlfriend has chosen to have sex with a person that we all know, so she must certainly know as well, is not fit to be a father and will never commit to raising a child that comes out of that sex-life, even if spirited as you claim.



Go fuck yourself, you cocksucking little bitch. 

I successfully raised a child who's now quite a successful woman. When my daughter's mother got pregnant, she and I were not married. So, what did I do? What did I, this person you seem to know so much about, do?

I married her. She and I were together for 27 years, and married for 26, when I lost her.

Don't pretend to know a single thing about me, you ignorant fuck, because it makes you look monumentally stupid when you do...



woodwork201 said:


> She has chosen to have sex with a man who will expect her to kill her child should she get pregnant. There's no need for her to have an abortion but she should seriously reconsider with whom she has sex.



She and I have spoken of marriage but, at this point in our lives, neither of us are going anywhere and she can't have any more children. But, if she _were _to, somehow, magically get pregnant, I'd marry her in a New York minute, and she knows it.

No, I would not expect her to terminate the pregnancy, and nothing I've said on this forum would give even the slightest intelligent individual that impression.

You're ignorant and stupid and you know nothing about me.

But, again, keep pretending that you know what the fuck you're talking about...


----------



## beagle9

SweetSue92 said:


> And totally a woman's choice to move to a different state if she doesn't like the abortion laws in her state. Thanks for doing MY work for ME!


Move or either travel to another state for the sick procedure. Yes either or... Especially if the current state of residence no longer allows the procedure. Agree.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Rape only contributes to a tiny tiny percentage of abortions, barely 1%, yet it comes out 100% of the time to support abortion.

Jesse Jackson was conceived from rape and he went on to do great things that 99% of the population have never done, and many would have aborted him.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Rape only contributes to a tiny tiny percentage of abortions, barely 1%, yet it comes out 100% of the time to support abortion.



That 1% is no less important that the other 99%...



Captain Caveman said:


> Jesse Jackson was conceived from rape and he went on to do great things that 99% of the population have never done, and many would have aborted him.



All he's done is further fuel the racial divide in this country.

This would be a better world had his mother aborted him...


----------



## Captain Caveman

Canon Shooter said:


> That 1% is no less important that the other 99%...
> 
> 
> 
> All he's done is further fuel the racial divide in this country.
> 
> This would be a better world had his mother aborted him...


Would you agree with Spock, "The Needs of the Many Outweigh the Needs of the Few"?


----------



## eagle1462010

woodwork201 said:


> Kristi Noem is like Kamala Harris; she blows....with the wind.
> She vetoed the first bill from her legislature to protect female athletes from having to compete against men in dresses and men in women's swimming suits.  When she got blasted for it, she changed her tune.  She's no conservative but she'll play one more and more as her reelection gets closer.


And after you look into it that is UTTER BS.  She is going after this crap under Title ix where they are using the 1972 law to force trans into the sport.  The law pushed in her state would be nothing more than grandstanding.   Her legal teams said it would be tied up in court and CHANGE NOTHING.

She is after a coalition of states to go after the NCAA...........And force the laws under Title ix. to be changed.

The Swamp doesn't like her.......so they are making up this BS against her like they always do.


----------



## eagle1462010

Been way past time to tell those who allow late term Abortion to GFY.

For 50 years these ANIMALS have dictated to every state their TWISTED BS..........States have SAID ENOUGH.

Take a good look at the picture before it is REMOVED........That is the barbarism you have pushed for far too long.  The decision doesn't stop it in BLUE SHIT HOLE STATES.  It doesn't ban it in half the country.  YOU JUST CAN'T DO IT HERE IN OUR STATE.

The State of Alabama STANDS WITH THE BABY who can't speak for themselves.  To the PRO ABORTION CLOWNS............GFY.


----------



## eagle1462010

Captain Caveman said:


> That is gruesome and evil.


Yes IT IS.  And it has gone on far too long.  In half the country they allow this.   Including at the day of birth.

These are the same people who will riot over it.  They will also tell LIES on how they will have to use coat hangers again.  In states where their are no abortion laws at all.  And the idiots will believe them.

The MEDIA is a pack of LIARS.


----------



## skews13

Lisa558 said:


> They don’t see their own hypocrisy.
> 
> This SCOTUS is going by the Constitution, as is their job.



No. They’re not. It was totally a political decision. A woman has the right to make her own reproductive decisions, without  interference from big government.

No. Politicians do t have a say in the matter. The church doesn’t either.


----------



## eagle1462010

skews13 said:


> No. They’re not. It was totally a political decision. A woman has the right to make her own reproductive decisions, without  interference from big government.
> 
> No. Politicians do t have a say in the matter. The church doesn’t either.


In leftist shithole states you will still be able to MURDER BABIES...........You just will not fucking do it or say we have to do it in Alabama.

Alabama and other states have a message for you.  GFY.


----------



## Rogue AI

skews13 said:


> No. They’re not. It was totally a political decision. A woman has the right to make her own reproductive decisions, without  interference from big government.
> 
> No. Politicians do t have a say in the matter. The church doesn’t either.


Your opinion is not supported by the Constitution.


----------



## Lisa558

skews13 said:


> No. They’re not. It was totally a political decision. A woman has the right to make her own reproductive decisions, without  interference from big government.
> 
> No. Politicians do t have a say in the matter. The church doesn’t either.


No where in the Constitution does it say a woman has the right to kill an unborn life. Liberals act as though the woman is the only one in the picture, and ignore the baby.

Colorado has a barbaric, inhumane law that allows “abortion” up to the point of labor. There are no restrictions as to when the woman can kill the infant. The baby’s head can already be in the birth canal when the abortionist smashes its skull and rips its limbs off.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lisa558 said:


> No where in the Constitution does it say a woman has the right to kill an unborn life. Liberals act as though the woman is the only one in the picture, and ignore the baby.
> 
> Colorado has a barbaric, inhumane law that allows “abortion” up to the point of labor. There are no restrictions as to when the woman can kill the infant. The baby’s head can already be in the birth canal when the abortionist smashes its skull and rips its limbs off.


And that will not change via the ruling either.  Colorado will continue to be Barbarians.  They want to force other states to allow it.  Even Roe allowed states to stop that nonsense after 22  weeks.

The left and the DNC are Evil fuckers.


----------



## Lisa558

eagle1462010 said:


> And that will not change via the ruling either.  Colorado will continue to be Barbarians.  They want to force other states to allow it.  Even Roe allowed states to stop that nonsense after 22  weeks.
> 
> The left and the DNC are Evil fuckers.


That’s the way I look at it. At least we stop SOME of it.

Even in liberal European countries, abortion is limited to the first 15 or 16 weeks. Too bad blue states don’t have that degree of compassion, at least.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lisa558 said:


> That’s the way I look at it. At least we stop SOME of it.
> 
> Even in liberal European countries, abortion is limited to the first 15 or 16 weeks. Too bad blue states don’t have that degree of compassion, at least.


I have long said 15 or so week compromise to end the barbarism of late term abortions.

They will go.........Sure fine we are OK if your state does that.  But we will allow it til birth.........that is the left COMPROMISING.  Hell Coyote did that on a thread.  I said HELL NO.....that will apply to blue states as well.  ALL STATES............Of course they can't have that.

They consider a compromise when THEY ALLOW US TO DECIDE SOME IN OUR STATE..........but we can't say a thing in theirs........Screw the left.


----------



## Lisa558

eagle1462010 said:


> I have long said 15 or so week compromise to end the barbarism of late term abortions.
> 
> They will go.........Sure fine we are OK if your state does that.  But we will allow it til birth.........that is the left COMPROMISING.  Hell Coyote did that on a thread.  I said HELL NO.....that will apply to blue states as well.  ALL STATES............Of course they can't have that.
> 
> They consider a compromise when THEY ALLOW US TO DECIDE SOME IN OUR STATE..........but we can't say a thing in theirs........Screw the left.


The liberals‘ idea of compromising is 1) they get to do whatever they want, and 2) conservatives only have to do SOME of what liberals want


----------



## eagle1462010

Lisa558 said:


> The liberals‘ idea of compromising is 1) they get to do what they want, and 2) conservatives only have to do SOME of what liberals want


Well here in Alabama we speak our mind..........And tell them to go to Hell.  Along with the Gulf States.  They have taken some cities like New Orleans but overall they have NO POWER HERE. 

But they want to shove their BS on everyone...........They don't like it when we push back.  OH WELL.


----------



## Lisa558

eagle1462010 said:


> Well here in Alabama we speak our mind..........And tell them to go to Hell.  Along with the Gulf States.  They have taken some cities like New Orleans but overall they have NO POWER HERE.
> 
> But they want to shove their BS on everyone...........They don't like it when we push back.  OH WELL.


Yup. Americans are getting fed up with all the extremist left-wing nonsense. The leftists’ attempt to silence, bully, and demonize dissenters isn’t going to work, and they will hear us loud and clear on Election Day.


----------



## Lisa558

eagle1462010 said:


> Been way past time to tell those who allow late term Abortion to GFY.
> 
> For 50 years these ANIMALS have dictated to every state their TWISTED BS..........States have SAID ENOUGH.
> 
> Take a good look at the picture before it is REMOVED........That is the barbarism you have pushed for far too long.  The decision doesn't stop it in BLUE SHIT HOLE STATES.  It doesn't ban it in half the country.  YOU JUST CAN'T DO IT HERE IN OUR STATE.
> 
> The State of Alabama STANDS WITH THE BABY who can't speak for themselves.  To the PRO ABORTION CLOWNS............GFY.


What picture?


----------



## eagle1462010

Lisa558 said:


> What picture?


POST 1479.  Its an aborted baby late term.  They will remove it.  It is graphic and the truth.


----------



## Papageorgio

Flopper said:


> I certainly did.  The legal foundation was poor at best.  All it needed was a court packed with conservatives and Trump provide that.


We voted Trump in, we did this.


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


>


A bald lesbian black "woman" upset that federal government got out of taking sides on this issue.


----------



## Death Angel

Golfing Gator said:


> 5 years ago I would have said the same thing about overturning RvW.


More leftist hysteria.

We've ALWAYS tried to explain to you the difference between abortion and contraception.

You FAR LEFTISTS only have hyperbole and fear left in your arsenal


----------



## Lisa558

eagle1462010 said:


> POST 1479.  Its an aborted baby late term.  They will remove it.  It is graphic and the truth.


OMG. This photo needs to be at every abortion clinic. The women aborting late-term babies need to know what they are actually planning to do.


----------



## ding

Cardinal Carminative said:


> It's a religious issue but it is also about controlling women.
> 
> (As for "external locus of control", well that's what abortion laws are all about:  controlling women's bodies for them.)


Incorrect on all counts.


----------



## Death Angel

Cardinal Carminative said:


> but there are some who believe that it could go further.


There are SOME Biden voters who believe the earth is flat.

"Some" will say anything


----------



## eagle1462010

Lisa558 said:


> OMG. This photo needs to be at every abortion clinic. The women aborting late-term babies need to know what they are actually planning to do.


Most of the time these photos are taken down.  I'm surprised it's still there.


----------



## August West

miketx said:


> OMG! The looting! The burning! The killing! Stay tuned for more democrats!


They`ll be beating up the police and smearing crap on the walls of our Capitol. That`s the way they roll.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Death Angel said:


> More leftist hysteria.
> 
> We've ALWAYS tried to explain to you the difference between abortion and contraception.
> 
> You FAR LEFTISTS only have hyperbole and fear left in your arsenal



Yet it is the far right Justice that brought it up and talked about removing it next.


----------



## Care4all

Lisa558 said:


> Yup. Americans are getting fed up with all the extremist left-wing nonsense. The leftists’ attempt to silence, bully, and demonize dissenters isn’t going to work, and they will hear us loud and clear on Election Day.


Isn't that the republican modus operandi?  No one is accepted in their party that doesn't support Trump 100% lock step?


----------



## Lisa558

Care4all said:


> Isn't that the republican modus operandi?  No one is accepted in their party that doesn't support Trump 100% lock step?


No, that’s the lib MO.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lisa558 said:


> No, that’s the lib MO.



Tell that to Liz Cheney


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" May Orc A TCO Shill "

* Is English Your First Language ? **


frigidweirdo said:


> Rights, they're rights.
> 
> And "patriots" is a ridiculous thing to call people who A) usually support the Confederacy and support ceding from the Union and B) because of what the term "patriot" actually means.
> 
> Beyond that I have no idea what you want to say.





			https://www.google.com/search?q=patriot+definition
		

1.
a person who vigorously supports their country and is prepared to defend it against enemies or detractors.

** Petty Spelling Critic **



frigidweirdo said:


> Who are the "brittish"?


That would be a missed spelling of british .

Distributions does not indicate whether any particular individual is intelligent , rather it indicates the expected median if of a first come first served , no one is mindng the door , immigration system is in place . IQ: Intelligence quotient by country


** Knights Of Columbus Are Psychopaths With Allegiance To Pope And Not US Constitution **



frigidweirdo said:


> And again, another post that makes no sense.



** Affirmative Action Minority Majority And Other Self Entitled Anti-Racist Racist Bullshit **



frigidweirdo said:


> And again, another post that makes no sense.


For Example :  Houston Hispanic Chamber of Commerce - Advocacy Efforts
This year, the Houston Hispanic Chamber of Commerce reaches 41 year of advocating for the economic and civic interests of the Houston Hispanic business community. Over the past forty-one years, the Chamber has evolved from a small group of active business leaders into the impactful organization with the reputation it enjoys today –* the Leader of Houston’s New Majority *®.

*" Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? "*




__





						Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ?
					

" Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? "  * Motivations For Reverse Racism *  Add up the total number of individuals around the world according to race and which proportion of the global demographic does each...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




** Turning A Latin American Problem Into A North American Problem **


frigidweirdo said:


> And again, another post that makes no sense.



*" 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own "*





						600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own
					

" 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own "  * Pandering To Illegal Immigration Violates Equal Protection Of Us White Citizens *  My experiences have been that nearly every commercial broadcast for pity donations on television most typically promotes a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




*" Left Wing Mental Degenerates Undermining Reality Of Gangs " *





						Left Wing Mental Degenerates Undermining Reality Of Gangs
					

" Left Wing Mental Degenerates Undermining Reality Of Gangs "  * Anti-Racist Racist Socialists On The Hisbah Move *  The mental degenerate left wants to be able to promote its open borders invasion  , its evil white supremacist conspiracies and mass shooting gun control fanaticism by binding the...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




*" Homeland Threat Assessment October 2020 "*


			https://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/2020_10_06_homeland-threat-assessment.pdf


----------



## j-mac

Golfing Gator said:


> Yet it is the far right Justice that brought it up and talked about removing it next.


You’d better lobby for the ‘rubber’ amendment then.


----------



## j-mac

Golfing Gator said:


> Tell that to Liz Cheney


Liz is finally waking up to the fact that she defected to the democrats…


----------



## frigidweirdo

Monk-Eye said:


> *" May Or Orc A TCO Shill "
> 
> * Is English Your First Language ? **
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=patriot+definition
> 
> 
> 1.
> a person who vigorously supports their country and is prepared to defend it against enemies or detractors.
> 
> ** Petty Spelling Critic **
> 
> 
> That would be a missed spelling of british .
> 
> ** Knights Of Columbus Are Psychopaths With Allegiance To Pope And Not US Constitution *
> 
> 
> 
> * Affirmative Action Minority Majority And Other Self Entitled Anti-Racist Racist Bullshit **
> 
> 
> For Example :  Houston Hispanic Chamber of Commerce - Advocacy Efforts
> This year, the Houston Hispanic Chamber of Commerce reaches 41 year of advocating for the economic and civic interests of the Houston Hispanic business community. Over the past forty-one years, the Chamber has evolved from a small group of active business leaders into the impactful organization with the reputation it enjoys today –* the Leader of Houston’s New Majority *®.
> 
> *" Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ?
> 
> 
> " Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? "  * Motivations For Reverse Racism *  Add up the total number of individuals around the world according to race and which proportion of the global demographic does each...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Turning A Latin American Problem Into A North American Problem *
> 
> 
> " 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own
> 
> 
> " 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own "  * Pandering To Illegal Immigration Violates Equal Protection Of Us White Citizens *  My experiences have been that nearly every commercial broadcast for pity donations on television most typically promotes a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Left Wing Mental Degenerates Undermining Reality Of Gangs " *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Wing Mental Degenerates Undermining Reality Of Gangs
> 
> 
> " Left Wing Mental Degenerates Undermining Reality Of Gangs "  * Anti-Racist Racist Socialists On The Hisbah Move *  The mental degenerate left wants to be able to promote its open borders invasion  , its evil white supremacist conspiracies and mass shooting gun control fanaticism by binding the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Homeland Threat Assessment October 2020 "*
> 
> 
> https://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/2020_10_06_homeland-threat-assessment.pdf



Your post is almost impossible to read. What do you want to say? I have no clue. Bye.


----------



## Golfing Gator

j-mac said:


> You’d better lobby for the ‘rubber’ amendment then.



And then people will tell me that nobody would try and do to birth control waht they did to abortion.

you people will not stop till same sex marriage, birth control and interracial marriage have all been done away with.


----------



## eagle1462010

Care4all said:


> Isn't that the republican modus operandi?  No one is accepted in their party that doesn't support Trump 100% lock step?


Who are these NOT ALLOWED..........hmmm

This all started with the Tea Party and the RINO hunt.

We want career politicians GONE..........BOTH SIDES.........Just taking out the garbage the best we can.  But they are embedded in the Swamp.


----------



## Golfing Gator

j-mac said:


> Liz is finally waking up to the fact that she defected to the democrats…



She votes with Trump 93% of the time, but that is not good enough.  It has to 100% or else you are out.


----------



## Esdraelon

basquebromance said:


> Gun safety and abortion rights in one week — this country is changing fast.


When the zealots on the Left get around to remembering it was Trump who made this possible, they're REALLY going to lose their minds.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Censorship Cowards "

* Like Anyone Gives A Fuck **


frigidweirdo said:


> Your post is almost impossible to read. What do you want to say? I have no clue. Bye.


You appear to be retarded anyway .


----------



## Esdraelon

Ralph Norton said:


> Lighten up, Francis.


Yeah, I'm thinking he just had to wipe spittle off his screen on that one


----------



## eagle1462010

Esdraelon said:


> When the zealots on the Left get around to remembering it was Trump who made this possible, they're REALLY going to lose their minds.


I remember telling the Never Trumpers to vote for Trump because of the Court..........It was the NUMBER 1 ISSUE.  And it stopped Hillary from packing the court.


----------



## Esdraelon

marvin martian said:


> Maybe, but the fascist left is pushing hard to pack the Supreme Court, or abolish it altogether. In light of the terrorist threats against justices coming from Chuck Schumer and others, the time to act was now.


If it upsets enough voters that they're willing to keep THIS party in power then they deserve the continued misery.


----------



## Esdraelon

SassyIrishLass said:


> The stupid bitch can protect herself and demand her partner does as well


Yes, indeed!  And after they have to go through this hassle once or twice, they'll begin using contraception just to avoid the time and inconvenience.  Whatever it takes.  There are rare instances where abortion can be defended but Roe made it possible for lazy, careless people to begin using abortion for contraception and that is evil.  There is no excuse for it and I have zero sympathy for anyone who thinks that way.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Clarence Is Okay With Private Contract Violations "

* Oh No !   Did Someone Just Tell Clarence Thomas He Married A Mud Shark ? **



Golfing Gator said:


> And then people will tell me that nobody would try and do to birth control waht they did to abortion.
> 
> you people will not stop till same sex marriage, birth control and interracial marriage have all be done away with.


A republic based on e pluribus unum , unum is individualism , cedes that individuals are entitled to self ownership ( free roam , free association , progeny ) and self determination ( private property , willful intents by contract ) .

Negative liberties represent protections from both government and from other individuals , such as the disposition of ones private property for such things as civil unions .

Positive liberties are endowments and state recognition of marriage is included , such that state recognition of miscegenation marriages can be dissolved if a majority decided to do so , that is according to the insolence of clarence .


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court
> 
> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it
> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


The Mississippi law is more pro abortion than almost every European nations laws. 

Funny how nobody talks about women being 2nd class citizens in Europe. 





						BBC News - Europe's abortion rules
					






					news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## basquebromance

to those women who didn't vote for Hillary against Trump because she said Super Predators in 1996, enjoy being Super Pregnant


----------



## flan327

marvin martian said:


> Many of them are victims of leftist baby-killers. Look what your fellow DemoKKKrat Kermit Gosnell did to women...


You need help 

Is there anything that you don’t HATE?


----------



## Esdraelon

basquebromance said:


>


Right... because Nutty Nancy never engaged in any bullshit hyperbole, huh?


----------



## flan327

Weatherman2020 said:


> The Mississippi law is more pro abortion than almost every European nations laws.
> 
> Funny how nobody talks about women being 2nd class citizens in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Europe's abortion rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.bbc.co.uk


Women in Europe have longer maternity leave 
Just for starters


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> to those women who didn't vote for Hillary against Trump because she said Super Predators in 1996, enjoy being Super Pregnant



It is women in Red States that elected Trump. He was clear about appointing anti-abortion judges

They are the ones who will lose their abortion rights


----------



## flan327

Cougarbear said:


> Easier said than done. Most retirees didn't save for retirement. Especially with the inflation going on now. Yes, having a healthy spending plan is the way to go. But, most do not do a good job. And, this still doesn't help those at the low end of society either. What about them? Just let them die?


Go support them

They have family members who might help
Food banks
Etc


----------



## flan327

rightwinger said:


> It is women in Red States that elected Trump. He was clear about appointing anti-abortion judges
> 
> They are the ones who will lose their abortion rights


Super predictable


----------



## Esdraelon

basquebromance said:


> Codify Roe in federal law. Confirm more pro choice Justices. Win legislatures in unexpected places. Fight fight fight.


If the Left can sway enough voters to change the laws through the legal process then so be it.  The whole problem with Roe was that it bypassed the legislative branch to create a law using the judiciary.


----------



## Weatherman2020

flan327 said:


> Women in Europe have longer maternity leave
> Just for starters


Oh, so just give US women the same maternity leave and we can outlaw abortion altogether. 

Deal.


----------



## Weatherman2020

basquebromance said:


> Codify Roe in federal law. Confirm more pro choice Justices. Win legislatures in unexpected places. Fight fight fight.


Democrats had 50 years. Nobody wants to touch it because it’s a loser.


----------



## Weatherman2020

dblack said:


> Sovereignty over your own body is a fundamental right. See: the 9th Amendment


That why people were fired for not having the mystery substance injected?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" When Intellectual Neophytes Do Not Recognize Non Enumerated Wrights Of US 9th Amendment "

* Cannot Blame The Right For What The Left Continually Refused To Do **


basquebromance said:


> to those women who didn't vote for Hillary against Trump because she said Super Predators in 1996, enjoy being Super Pregnant


The left has ignored my admonition for more than 25 years to challenge any supreme court nominee to explain Blackmun's " Logically , of course " statement and indoctrinate the actual constitutional basis of roe v wade , and its politicians and administrators have refused to do it , preferring to remain complacent with an insufficient in rigor wright to privacy that is incidental and secondary but not principle to the establishment .


*The specific god damned lie of alito is attached , where the imbecile references some other imbecile that stated that the roe v wade court did not explain a " potential life " .*

Facts are that the us supreme court along with the auspices of jurisprudence in the us are mentally retarded and a " LOGICALLY , OF COURSE " deduction that is LOGICAL , OF COURSE was ignored to attack and destroy citizenship and the non enumerated wrights of us 9th amendment .
" 
" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "​




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_The question about abortion is not this , " When does life begin ? " , rather the question about abortion is this , " When does a state interest begin ? " .

A state is comprised of citizens and acts on behalf of citizens , in who state interests lay , where by us 14th amendment one becomes a citizen at birth , whereby equal protection requires birth .

A fetus not having been born is without constitutional protections and is private property of the mother , and any perceived offenses against the fetus are in fact offenses against the mother , whereby penalties may be applied as prescribed by law ._


----------



## j-mac

Golfing Gator said:


> And then people will tell me that nobody would try and do to birth control waht they did to abortion.
> 
> you people will not stop till same sex marriage, birth control and interracial marriage have all been done away with.


And you will constantly run around screaming the sky is falling.


----------



## j-mac

Golfing Gator said:


> She votes with Trump 93% of the time, but that is not good enough.  It has to 100% or else you are out.


That should tell you right there his policies were sound.


----------



## Death Angel

Care4all said:


> Isn't that the republican modus operandi?  No one is accepted in their party that doesn't support Trump 100% lock step?


You people are brainwashed cultists.

Do you every really look at the Democrat Party?

Who among you is pro-life?  NO ONE!


----------



## skews13

SassyIrishLass said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with drugs in mail
> 
> Of course authorities can inspect the mail



Not authorities. The mail is controlled by the federal government. No state authority can touch it. It is a federal felony if they do.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Birth Requirement For Citizenship Means Birth Requirement For Equal Protection "

* Brilliant Ruling Pathetic Coverage **


Weatherman2020 said:


> Democrats had 50 years. Nobody wants to touch it because it’s a loser.


The roe v wade decision is 100% consistent with us constitution and ethics , the juris prudence of the us is mentally degenerate on this issue .

If roe were codified , allowing states to proscribe third trimester abortions is exactly the expectation ; states do not have an interest in first trimester abortions and have in interest in second trimester abortions in so far as to make the procedures safe .


----------



## skews13

Golfing Gator said:


> The whole system is broken beyond repair because the whole system, including the courts, are now 100% political.
> 
> My plan to retire outside of the US has gotten to be far more serious than it once was.



This is what happens when religion and capitalism are allowed to run amok.

Saudi Arabia now has more Liberal reproductive rights than US states.

Let that one sink in for a moment,


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> .  I have no Sympathy for the devil.  You murdering fucks over this.  And now you will RIOT TO PROTECT THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this called Medical Waste.  FETIS...............This is a late term abortion....
> 
> Take your BS and shove it where the sun doesn't shine..........you EVIL FUCKERS.


Not sure if that pic is what you are told or think that it is, but if it is what you are told and/or think that it is, then Democrat's are some seriously sick human beings. Anyone who votes for a Democrat is one sick puppy. They ought to hang their head's in shame.


----------



## Blues Man

Death Angel said:


> You people are brainwashed cultists.
> 
> Do you every really look at the Democrat Party?
> 
> Who among you is pro-life?  NO ONE!


You do understand that not all women who are democrat have had an abortion don't you?

A person can be pro choice and choose not to have an abortion.

Many if us do not think we have the right to tell other people what they can or can't do with their own bodies.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Not sure if that pic is what you are told or think that it is, but if it is what you are told and/or think that it is, then Democrat's are some seriously sick human beings. Anyone who votes for a Democrat is one sick puppy. They ought to hang their head's in shame.


What would a late term abortion look like.........go see the videos on it.........you will only do it once.  It's SICK.


----------



## skews13

Papageorgio said:


> Correct, Congress should have taken care of this decades ago. Stupid that they turned this into a political football for 5 decades.



What they did was violate the separation of powers, by abdicating their legislative responsibility to the judicial branch.

The very first sentence of enumerated powers is very clear.

“*All legislative Powers herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and a House of Representatives.”*


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Not A Democrat Fan By Any Means Rather A Pro Choice Republican Muted By Religious Reich "

* Principle Of This Issue Transcends Partisan Hacks **


Death Angel said:


> You people are brainwashed cultists.
> 
> Do you every really look at the Democrat Party?
> 
> Who among you is pro-life?  NO ONE!





			https://twitter.com/demsforlife
		


I know many pro-choice republicans and that is before explaining the actual constitutional basis to them .


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> What would a late term abortion look like.........go see the videos on it.........you will only do it once.  It's SICK.


Late term abortions are extremely rare


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> You do understand that not all women who are democrat have had an abortion don't you?
> 
> A person can be pro choice and choose not to have an abortion.
> 
> Many if us do not think we have the right to tell other people what they can or can't do with their own bodies.


all this decision does is put the issue to the voters of each state, where it belongs.  Why do you libs and dems fear the voters?


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> Late term abortions are extremely rare


What is a "late term abortion"? If it is, then why do so many oppose ANY restrictions on it?

*What are 'late-term’ abortions?*
“Late-term” abortions are generally understood to take place during or after the 21st to 24th week of gestation, which is late in the second trimester. That gestational period roughly corresponds to the point of “fetal viability” or when a fetus might be able to survive outside the womb with or without medical assistance. However, there is no precise medical or legal definition of “late-term,” and many doctors and scientists avoid that language, calling it imprecise and misleading. They say “late-term” may imply that these abortions are taking place when a woman has reached or passed a full-term pregnancy, which is defined as starting in the 37th week



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2019/02/06/tough-questions-answers-late-term-abortions-law-women-who-get-them/


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Yes IT IS.  And it has gone on far too long.  In half the country they allow this.   Including at the day of birth.
> 
> These are the same people who will riot over it.  They will also tell LIES on how they will have to use coat hangers again.  In states where their are no abortion laws at all.  And the idiots will believe them.
> 
> The MEDIA is a pack of LIARS.


----------



## Blues Man

Redfish said:


> all this decision does is put the issue to the voters of each state, where it belongs.  Why do you libs and dems fear the voters?


I am not a democrat for the umpteenth time.  Not a republican either.

No person has the right to tell anyone what they can and cannot do to their own body.


----------



## Blues Man

Death Angel said:


> What is a "late term abortion"? If it is, then why do so many oppose ANY restrictions on it?
> 
> *What are 'late-term’ abortions?*
> “Late-term” abortions are generally understood to take place during or after the 21st to 24th week of gestation, which is late in the second trimester. That gestational period roughly corresponds to the point of “fetal viability” or when a fetus might be able to survive outside the womb with or without medical assistance. However, there is no precise medical or legal definition of “late-term,” and many doctors and scientists avoid that language, calling it imprecise and misleading. They say “late-term” may imply that these abortions are taking place when a woman has reached or passed a full-term pregnancy, which is defined as starting in the 37th week
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2019/02/06/tough-questions-answers-late-term-abortions-law-women-who-get-them/


They rarely happen so obsessing over them is like obsessing over murders with an AR 15.


----------



## gipper

Blues Man said:


> I am not a democrat for the umpteenth time.  Not a republican either.
> 
> No person has the right to tell anyone what they can and cannot do to their own body.


While I agree with you, I wonder where this argument was when the faux vax was mandated?


----------



## Blues Man

gipper said:


> While I agree with you, I wonder where this argument was when the faux vax was mandated?


No one was forced to get a vaccine just like no one is forced to get an abortion.


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> They rarely happen so obsessing over them is like obsessing over murders with an AR 15.


They don't "rarely" happen, but either way you should have no problem with stopping the brutal practice.

Aren't you one of those "pro choice" Republican voters, the far left says doesn't exist?


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> No one was forced to get a vaccine just like no one is forced to get an abortion.


People lost their jobs over vaccine mandates. Stop with the lies


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


>


Exactly.  They use extremes to justify the abortions..........Every time..........

They just YELL WHAT ABOUT RAPE........and say that's why they are pro abortion.  
When pressed to when life begins.....what if you were aborted......do you care about the baby.....they go well really the number is small.  

It's a DANCE.


----------



## Golfing Gator

j-mac said:


> And you will constantly run around screaming the sky is falling.



For 5 years after Trump was elected I told everyone that RvW was safe, I supported each SCOTUS pick from Trump and was stupid enough to believe them in their confirmation hearings.   

No more, after yesterday nothing is safe in this country.  Not same sex marriage, not birth control, not interracial marriage.


----------



## Blues Man

Death Angel said:


> They don't "rarely" happen, but either way you should have no problem with stopping the brutal practice.
> 
> Aren't you one of those "pro choice" Republican voters, the far left says doesn't exist?




97% of abortions occur in the first 16 weeks and most of that 97% occur in the first 6 weeks


----------



## Golfing Gator

Blues Man said:


> You do understand that not all women who are democrat have had an abortion don't you?
> 
> A person can be pro choice and choose not to have an abortion.
> 
> Many if us do not think we have the right to tell other people what they can or can't do with their own bodies.



This is one thing that the far right really cannot understand.   They only want things they wish to do to be legal, everything else should not be.

They think one has to be gay to support same sex marriage. 

They think one wants to smoke pot to support legalization. 

The list goes on and on


----------



## Blues Man

Death Angel said:


> People lost their jobs over vaccine mandates. Stop with the lies


Everyone had the option of frequent testing.  If they refused that's on them


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> No one was forced to get a vaccine just like no one is forced to get an abortion.


Of course they were.  Many lost their jobs in Medical and companies with Federal Contracts.  Military members were forced out.  And companies started saying get the jab or get fired.

That IS FORCE.  Do as I say or we will destroy you.  Only reason it didn't happen with OSHA was SCOTUS.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> 97% of abortions occur in the first 16 weeks and most of that 97% occur in the first 6 weeks


So.  Then it shouldn't be a problem to pass a law that after that point NO ABORTION unless the mother's life is in danger via a doctor.


----------



## gipper

Blues Man said:


> No one was forced to get a vaccine just like no one is forced to get an abortion.


If you wanted to keep your job to feed your family and pay the bills, you effectively were mandated.


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Of course they were.  Many lost their jobs in Medical and companies with Federal Contracts.  Military members were forced out.  And companies started saying get the jab or get fired.
> 
> That IS FORCE.  Do as I say or we will destroy you.  Only reason it didn't happen with OSHA was SCOTUS.


Everyone had the choice of frequent testing.

And if you join the military you are already given all kinds of shots anyway


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> Everyone had the option of frequent testing.  If they refused that's on them


Shove a swab up your nose weekly or ELSE.........LOL

That was the OSHA BS that was shot down in courts.

You have the OPTION TO NOT FUCK..........So if you get pregnant and can't abort IT'S ON YOU.


See how that works?


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  Then it shouldn't be a problem to pass a law that after that point NO ABORTION unless the mother's life is in danger via a doctor.


What about a problem with the fetus?

And would you be content with that one law or would you still want to stop them all?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Poster Child Parades "

* Ogrish Weirdos **


beagle9 said:


> Not sure if that pic is what you are told or think that it is, but if it is what you are told and/or think that it is, then Democrat's are some seriously sick human beings. Anyone who votes for a Democrat is one sick puppy. They ought to hang their head's in shame.


The photo does not include a scale and does not include a factual narrative , the fetus appears to be intact and so it may be a miscarriage . 

You should not get caught up in shock value sensationalism of goofballs who enjoy the macabre of freakish and most often extremely rare events .

I could post photographs of List of fetal abnormalities - Wikipedia for which nearly all , if not all , second and third trimester abortions occur , but i do not enjoy seeing it .
*
* Sentience And Empathy **

There are two justifiable reasons for representing a fetus by proxy , one is constitutional that by roe v wade allows abortion to be proscribed post viability based on an equal protection requirement by virtue of birth and another is empathy which requires the physical capacity for sentience , irrespective of whether anesthesia is issues .

Many with whom i have had discussion that considered themselves opposed to abortion were mostly concerned with fetal pain during the abortion and often do not understand that the onset of sentience occurs post viability .

https://serendipstudio.org/local/scisoc/brownbag/brownbag0506/fetalpain.pdf
Thalamocortical fibers begin appearing between 23 to 30 weeks’ gestational age, while electroencephalography suggests the capacity for functional pain perception in preterm neonates probably does not exist before 29 or 30 weeks.

Regardless of whether the emotional content of pain is acquired, the psychological nature of pain presupposes the presence of functional thalamocortical circuitry required for conscious perception, as discussed below.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalamocortical_radiations


----------



## skews13

Death Angel said:


> People lost their jobs over vaccine mandates. Stop with the lies


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Shove a swab up your nose weekly or ELSE.........LOL
> 
> That was the OSHA BS that was shot down in courts.
> 
> You have the OPTION TO NOT FUCK..........So if you get pregnant and can't abort IT'S ON YOU.
> 
> 
> See how that works?


OOOOH afraid of a cotton swab.

Stop being a fucking pussy


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> Everyone had the choice of frequent testing.
> 
> And if you join the military you are already given all kinds of shots anyway


I was in the military and had many jabs...........This one I DON'T AGREE WITH.  Because by the old definition it didn't stop you from getting the virus or spreading it.  It's NOT A VACCINE.

Anthrax was FORCED then discontinued after military members SUED to stop it.

Later it was found that it wasn't even needed,.  Wouldn't have stopped the threat of air born artillery rounds.  And was even dangerous.

My being in the military DOES NOT OBLIGATE ME TO BE YOUR FUCKING LAB RAT.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skews13 said:


> Not authorities. The mail is controlled by the federal government. No state authority can touch it. It is a federal felony if they do.



Already been proven they can. Catch up


----------



## August West

j-mac said:


> Liz is finally waking up to the fact that she defected to the democrats…


Liz defected to America. Just say no to Fascism.


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> I was in the military and had many jabs...........This one I DON'T AGREE WITH.  Because by the old definition it didn't stop you from getting the virus or spreading it.  It's NOT A VACCINE.
> 
> Anthrax was FORCED then discontinued after military members SUED to stop it.
> 
> Later it was found that it wasn't even needed,.  Wouldn't have stopped the threat of air born artillery rounds.  And was even dangerous.
> 
> My being in the military DOES NOT OBLIGATE ME TO BE YOUR FUCKING LAB RAT.


Boo fuckin hoo

A soldier who is afraid of a cotton swab.  That's funny


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> OOOOH afraid of a cotton swab.
> 
> Stop being a fucking pussy


Don't play that crap on me.  You try to stick it up my nose to keep my job You WILL REGRET IT.  

Mind your OWN FUCKING BUSINESS. The jab is BS.........And your saying take it or get fired or I WILL DESTROY YOU.......is FASCISM.

The jab and Covid by people like you have fucked this country to where we are now.........I have no reason to LISTEN OR OBEY a Branch COVIDIAN.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> to those women who didn't vote for Hillary against Trump because she said Super Predators in 1996, enjoy being Super Pregnant


As if they are too retarded to use contraception... ROTFLMBO


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Don't play that crap on me.  You try to stick it up my nose to keep my job You WILL REGRET IT.
> 
> Mind your OWN FUCKING BUSINESS. The jab is BS.........And your saying take it or get fired or I WILL DESTROY YOU.......is FASCISM.
> 
> The jab and Covid by people like you have fucked this country to where we are now.........I have no reason to LISTEN OR OBEY a Branch COVIDIAN.


IDGAF if you lose your job because you're afraid of a Q tip


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Insolence And Disregard For Credo And Citizenship At Its Worst "

* Non Enumerated Ninth Amendment Precedes Tenth Amendment **


skews13 said:


> What they did was violate the separation of powers, by abdicating their legislative responsibility to the judicial branch.
> 
> The very first sentence of enumerated powers is very clear.
> 
> “*All legislative Powers herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and a House of Representatives.”*


The entire principle behind e pluribus unum is individualism and that any individual is entitled to stand against the majority , even every other individual in the country . 

None would expect the legislative branch to take up a cause that does not represent a populous political consensus . 

Such arguments that wrights must be enumerated through legislation is nonsense .


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> Boo fuckin hoo
> 
> A soldier who is afraid of a cotton swab.  That's funny


Go say that to the Seals or people in the service or who have served.

Do it...........IN PERSON.......Go up to them and SAY..........PUT THIS SWAB UP YOUR NOSE BECAUSE I SAY SO........OR YOUR FIRED.

Make sure you have medical coverage.........because YOU WILL NEED IT.


Which part of Americans saying FUCK YOUR JAB and your LOCK DOWNS don't you understand.

Bring that shit up November and remind everyone what assholes you were during covid.  PLEASE DO THAT.


----------



## August West

eagle1462010 said:


> I was in the military and had many jabs...........This one I DON'T AGREE WITH.  Because by the old definition it didn't stop you from getting the virus or spreading it.  It's NOT A VACCINE.
> 
> Anthrax was FORCED then discontinued after military members SUED to stop it.
> 
> Later it was found that it wasn't even needed,.  Wouldn't have stopped the threat of air born artillery rounds.  And was even dangerous.
> 
> My being in the military DOES NOT OBLIGATE ME TO BE YOUR FUCKING LAB RAT.


Exhibit A: Why we lead the world in Covid deaths. The dumb fucks of the planet.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> IDGAF if you lose your job because you're afraid of a Q tip


I didn't lose my job because of a Q tip .

But had the OSHA rule been passed that might have changed.

You want to force your beliefs on everyone.  I suggest you do it in person.  Go ahead.

People like you fucked this country.  And you would have us be like that bitch in Canada if you could.  

Screw you.


----------



## August West

eagle1462010 said:


> Go say that to the Seals or people in the service or who have served.
> 
> Do it...........IN PERSON.......Go up to them and SAY..........PUT THIS SWAB UP YOUR NOSE BECAUSE I SAY SO........OR YOUR FIRED.
> 
> Make sure you have medical coverage.........because YOU WILL NEED IT.
> 
> 
> Which part of Americans saying FUCK YOUR JAB and your LOCK DOWNS don't you understand.
> 
> Bring that shit up November and remind everyone what assholes you were during covid.  PLEASE DO THAT.


The Seals and veterans are all thugs? Shame on you.


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Go say that to the Seals or people in the service or who have served.
> 
> Do it...........IN PERSON.......Go up to them and SAY..........PUT THIS SWAB UP YOUR NOSE BECAUSE I SAY SO........OR YOUR FIRED.
> 
> Make sure you have medical coverage.........because YOU WILL NEED IT.
> 
> 
> Which part of Americans saying FUCK YOUR JAB and your LOCK DOWNS don't you understand.
> 
> Bring that shit up November and remind everyone what assholes you were during covid.  PLEASE DO THAT.


I bet a Navy seal isn't afraid of a Q tip like you are

And I wasn't doing anything to anyone during Covid because I retired.

If a business owner has the right to refuse service to anyone then that business owner can require employees get vaccinated as a term of employment


----------



## eagle1462010

August West said:


> Exhibit A: Why we lead the world in Covid deaths. The dumb fucks of the planet.


Not allowing Off label is why we had the worst stats.

Got news for you idiot..........I'm not 81 years old with 4  comorbids..........

Had it twice and have better immunity than you clot shot idiots.


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> I didn't lose my job because of a Q tip .
> 
> But had the OSHA rule been passed that might have changed.
> 
> You want to force your beliefs on everyone.  I suggest you do it in person.  Go ahead.
> 
> People like you fucked this country.  And you would have us be like that bitch in Canada if you could.
> 
> Screw you.


No I don't.

Like I said you were not forced to get a vaccine.

You take a stand against a Q tip good for you.


----------



## eagle1462010

August West said:


> The Seals and veterans are all thugs? Shame on you.


They WON IN COURT lefty.  

Guess you didn't know they said we will NOT TAKE IT.......and WON IN COURT.........Same as Anthrax.


----------



## August West

eagle1462010 said:


> I didn't lose my job because of a Q tip .
> 
> But had the OSHA rule been passed that might have changed.
> 
> You want to force your beliefs on everyone.  I suggest you do it in person.  Go ahead.
> 
> People like you fucked this country.  And you would have us be like that bitch in Canada if you could.
> 
> Screw you.


Canada is the most respected country in the world. We`re number 22.




__





						25 Most Respected Countries In The World
					

Every year the Reputation Institute releases a ranking of countries according to how they are perceived abroad. They measure each nation in three broad dimensions - advanced economy, appealing environment, and effective government. The economy




					list25.com


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> No I don't.
> 
> Like I said you were not forced to get a vaccine.
> 
> You take a stand against a Q tip good for you.


That is FORCE...........PERIOD.......

Do as I say or I'll shove a swab up your nose once a week til you DO AS I SAY.

Got news for you ..........You would never get to do it once...........

I will do it ONLY IF I CHOOSE TO DO IT.  Same with the vaccine.....PERIOD...

But you be a FASCIST........that's how the left rolls.


----------



## j-mac

Golfing Gator said:


> For 5 years after Trump was elected I told everyone that RvW was safe, I supported each SCOTUS pick from Trump and was stupid enough to believe them in their confirmation hearings.
> 
> No more, after yesterday nothing is safe in this country.  Not same sex marriage, not birth control, not interracial marriage.


Oh good lord....can the hyperbolic bullshit would you? 

The reason Roe was overturned is that it was foundationally flawed...The moment Roe was put in place, people like you that want the killing of unborn babies, should have fought to make an amendment....But you couldn't could you? Because in the end you know deep down you don't have the support for that...


----------



## eagle1462010

August West said:


> Canada is the most respected country in the world. We`re number 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Most Respected Countries In The World
> 
> 
> Every year the Reputation Institute releases a ranking of countries according to how they are perceived abroad. They measure each nation in three broad dimensions - advanced economy, appealing environment, and effective government. The economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list25.com


Europe trashed Trudeu over the passport mandates and what he did to truckers.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> I am not a democrat for the umpteenth time.  Not a republican either.
> 
> No person has the right to tell anyone what they can and cannot do to their own body.


no one is telling anyone what they can do with their own body (except the dems with the mandatory vax)

abortion will now be determined by the voters of each state,  you can vote your opinion and the majority opinion will prevail.  Its called democracy, like it or not.


----------



## August West

eagle1462010 said:


> They WON IN COURT lefty.
> 
> Guess you didn't know they said we will NOT TAKE IT.......and WON IN COURT.........Same as Anthrax.


You said that the Seals assault those who say things they don`t like.
Shame on you to degrade those fine soldiers.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> I bet a Navy seal isn't afraid of a Q tip like you are
> 
> And I wasn't doing anything to anyone during Covid because I retired.
> 
> If a business owner has the right to refuse service to anyone then that business owner can require employees get vaccinated as a term of employment


yes, and that owner has to deal with the consequences of his mandate.   no employees.   freedom cuts both ways


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> I bet a Navy seal isn't afraid of a Q tip like you are
> 
> And I wasn't doing anything to anyone during Covid because I retired.
> 
> If a business owner has the right to refuse service to anyone then that business owner can require employees get vaccinated as a term of employment


Stop playing this psycho BS on me.  Oh YOUR SCARED OF A Q TIP.

STFU.  That is childish nonsense.

Here is the deal. I said NO.  I WILL NOT TAKE THE JAB OR YOUR Q TIP.

If you fire me for my FREEDOM and try to destroy me FOR NOT OBEYING and it hurts my family.  Then this country will get violent soon.

We ARE NOT CANADA..........You have no RIGHT IN AMERICA to ORDER ME TO OR ELSE...........

It's past overdue we settle our differences with people like you in this country.


----------



## August West

j-mac said:


> Oh good lord....can the hyperbolic bullshit would you?
> 
> The reason Roe was overturned is that it was foundationally flawed...The moment Roe was put in place, people like you that want the killing of unborn babies, should have fought to make an amendment....But you couldn't could you? Because in the end you know deep down you don't have the support for that...


WTF is an unborn baby?


----------



## eagle1462010

August West said:


> You said that the Seals assault those who say things they don`t like.
> Shame on you to degrade those fine soldiers.


They WON in court................OOPS.


----------



## Redfish

August West said:


> WTF is an unborn baby?


a human being in the womb.  are you really that stupid?


----------



## j-mac

August West said:


> WTF is an unborn baby?


A human.


----------



## Golfing Gator

j-mac said:


> The reason Roe was overturned is that it was foundationally flawed



And that same "flaw" exist in the laws allowing same sex marriage, birth control and interracial marriage according to at least one SC Justice and a great many people on the right. 

If you do not wish to the same thing happen to those rights you are an outlier among your own tribe.


----------



## j-mac

Redfish said:


> a human being in the womb.  are you really that stupid?


Well, they don’t even know what a woman is…..


----------



## Death Angel

skews13 said:


> View attachment 662120


More stupid leftist hysteria. 

The BABYS BODY DOESNT BELONG to the "mother"


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Big Pharma And Big Tech Hay Pay Day "

* Devious Schemes **


eagle1462010 said:


> They WON IN COURT lefty.
> 
> Guess you didn't know they said we will NOT TAKE IT.......and WON IN COURT.........Same as Anthrax.


In my opinion ivermectin could have been administered to the public at large as a general prophylaxis , simply as a trial with a drug that has been used on billions of people since ; however , big pharma wanted a big payday .

Those who were unable to get a vaccination were prescribed steroids and other medicines promptly when symptoms onset and recovered without issue . 

** NIH.GOV Outs Big Pharma **









						Ivermectin: a multifaceted drug of Nobel prize-honoured distinction with indicated efficacy against a new global scourge, COVID-19 - PubMed
					

In 2015, the Nobel Committee for Physiology or Medicine, in its only award for treatments of infectious diseases since six decades prior, honoured the discovery of ivermectin (IVM), a multifaceted drug deployed against some of the world's most devastating tropical diseases. Since March 2020...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



_ The indicated biological mechanism of IVM, competitive binding with SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, is likely non-epitope specific, possibly yielding full efficacy against emerging viral mutant strains._







** Diabetes Research And Gain Of Function To Disable A Battle Field **









						Unraveling the Complex Link between COVID and Diabetes
					

Infection with the pandemic-causing virus seems to trigger diabetes in some patients. Here are five plausible explanations as to why




					www.scientificamerican.com
				



Diabetic patients are three times as likely as nondiabetics to develop a severe case of COVID and they are two to three times as likely to die of it.

Unless it is type 1 in children , diabetes is a progressive disease brought on by the cane killed able high fructose insulin industry .


** Dissenting From Bandwagon Mentality **

I know of at least 5 people with complications from covid vaccinations , healthy middle age males .

One died of congestive heart failure , two died of blood clots and two others are having long term congestive heart issues .

One that died of blood clots had diabetes and was described by office mates as being literally bruised purple in the coffin .

I believe to have caught it on a plane from florida that was packed with 120 band students coming from a band conference , one week before my company sent everyone to work from home .

At the time there was not testing to confirm and i do not have any intention of getting the vaccination .

** Documentary Video For Prosecution Of Racketeering **









						‘The Story of Ivermectin’ sheds light on the history & benefits of the drug
					

Despite doctor testimonials, clinical trials and international studies showing the efficacy of Ivermectin, mainstream media continues to suppress information regarding the drug as a treatment for COVID-19.




					www.oann.com


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Don't play that crap on me.  You try to stick it up my nose to keep my job You WILL REGRET IT.
> 
> Mind your OWN FUCKING BUSINESS. The jab is BS.........And your saying take it or get fired or I WILL DESTROY YOU.......is FASCISM.
> 
> The jab and Covid by people like you have fucked this country to where we are now.........I have no reason to LISTEN OR OBEY a Branch COVIDIAN.


In my state FLA, there are literally hundred's of thousand's who never got the jab, and they never wore a mask, never were isolated from other's at work or at play, never quit working through the pandemic, never locked down, some have never had the virus even though they've been around people that have had it, most however have had the virus gaining natural immunity from it, some got it more than once giving them finally some much needed immunity from it, but at least it didn't kill them, no one but a tiny fraction are wearing mask now, and life is fully 99% back to normal for the state, uhhhh other than what Biden and his minion's are doing to it that is crippling the economy now.

Not sure if the virus was an attack on us by an enemy or what, but if this nation doesn't continue it's investigation into it's origins, and it's possible use as a bio weapon, and to do so for national security reasons, and it doesn't do it's due diligence in that investigation, then our enemy has won the battle... Worse is that the alledged enemy could be working to strike yet again. Anyone that is found to have been involved in the alledged attack that is a US citizen should be detained as traitor's, and executed for treason, otherwise if it was found out that it was an attack aided and abetted by American traitor's within. 

It's that serious in my opinion.

Open border's is a serious national security threat, and for our government under Democrat rule to ignore the threat's due to incompetence or other is reason for impeachment, recalls, and the firing of anyone who went along with the open border shananigans in which put this nations health and security in grave danger. Waking up from the drunkenness this nation has been under is going to be an amazing thing when it finally sobers up, and hopefully it does before it's to late.


----------



## Monk-Eye

" Homo Sapiens Sapiens Presumes At Least Sentience *

* Hue Mammon *


j-mac said:


> A human.








						Homunculus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_Popularized in sixteenth-century alchemy and nineteenth-century fiction, *it has historically referred to the creation of a miniature, fully formed human. The concept has roots in **preformationism* as well as earlier *folklore and alchemic traditions*. _


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> What would a late term abortion look like.........go see the videos on it.........you will only do it once.  It's SICK.


I'll take your word for it... It's sad that people were led off a tall cliff in these ways.. The pic looks real to me also, and like you said "it's sick".


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> If you wanted to keep your job to feed your family and pay the bills, you effectively were mandated.


Thank God that didn't go on in my state. Wow. It worked out for many, and the state did great except for in pockets of leftist leaning area's that suffered the psychosis and PTSD that the Democrat party had subjected their minds too while going through it all.


----------



## beagle9

August West said:


> Canada is the most respected country in the world. We`re number 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Most Respected Countries In The World
> 
> 
> Every year the Reputation Institute releases a ranking of countries according to how they are perceived abroad. They measure each nation in three broad dimensions - advanced economy, appealing environment, and effective government. The economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> list25.com


Canada ? You mean that new dictatorship ?


----------



## basquebromance

Sobbing Asian girl on MSNBC:

"It feels like a betrayal.  It feels like the country doesn't love me.  Or appreciate my body."


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Bezukhov




----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Exchange Of Natural Freedoms For Protected Wrights To Improve Odds Of Survival And Quality Of Life "

* Moral Relativism Of Nature **


beagle9 said:


> I'll take your word for it... It's sad that people were led off a tall cliff in these ways.. The pic looks real to me also, and like you said "it's sick".


An after life , a chance for eternal life , the life to come , reincarnation , born again , etc. are metaphors for passing on ones genetic identity so that another , both figuratively and literally as oneself , may have an opportunity to experience the sentience and sapience that is afforded as life , where failure to do so in perpetuity is ascribed the metaphors of final judgement or eternal damnation .


** Gawd Thoughts On Genetic Perpetuity **

" Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery "





						Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery
					

" Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery "  * A Peering Two Be That Weigh *  Should an exception to allow abortion be allowed for a pregnancy resulting from adultery ?   https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Numbers+5&version=KJV  27 And when he hath made her to...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordeal_of_the_bitter_water
A Sotah (Hebrew: שוטה [1] / סוטה) is a woman suspected of adultery who undergoes the ordeal of bitter water or ordeal of jealousy ..
...
If the fetus aborts as a result of the ordeal, this presumably confirms her guilt of adultery, otherwise her innocence is presumed if the fetus does not abort .


** Individual Choices For Survival **
Scientists Rush to Understand the Murderous Mamas of the Monkey World​








						Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
					

A study has revealed that among the mustached tamarins, the mothers can be a deadly menace to their offspring -- and their infanticidal tendencies can provide some insight into human behavior too




					content.time.com
				



_Infanticide is disturbingly common in nature. *It's typically committed by males that take over a pride or pack and kill whatever babies are present to make room for the ones they plan to father.* It's not nearly as common for parents to behave murderously toward their own babies, and it's much rarer still for a mother to be the attacker — especially among primates.

When there were at least three assisting males in the troop, the researchers found, the survival rate for infants was an impressive 75%; when there were two or fewer males, the number fell to 42%. When a mother-to-be was the only gestating female in a group, the baby she gave birth to had an 80% chance of surviving at least three months. When there were two or more pregnancies, that forecast plunged to just 20%. "Births must be spaced by three months or more," the authors wrote, "in order to allow efficient helping behavior."_


----------



## 52ndStreet

I don't know, or understand many of those feminist that say a woman has the right to choose to murder her unborn baby.?!
Abortion is the genocidal murder of the unborn. Many of which are Black and Brown babies, also many hispanic.Minorities  have been subjected to this act  of genocide in America. I 'am glad the United States Supreme Court choose to put an end to the insanity that was Abortion. What will the people in the future say about us ? , and how we could have allowed this genocide called abortion to happen?!. Thank God those brave justices on the Supreme court had the courage to stop the slaughter that was Abortion.!! Your thoughts.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Death Angel said:


> There are SOME Biden voters who believe the earth is flat.
> 
> "Some" will say anything



Then feel free to ignore Thomas's comments.


----------



## Disir

52ndStreet said:


> I don't know, or understand many of those feminist that say a woman has the right to choose to murder her unborn baby.?!
> Abortion is the genocidal murder of the unborn. Many of which are Black and Brown babies, also many hispanic.Minorities  have been subjected to this act  of genocide in America. I 'am glad the United States Supreme Court choose to put an end to the insanity that was Abortion. What will the people in the future say about us ? , and how we could have allowed this genocide called abortion to happen?!. Thank God those brave justices on the Supreme court had the courage to stop the slaughter that was Abortion.!! Your thoughts.



Well, I'm so glad you got that off your chest.  Did you have anything else that you thought might be worthy of an entire thread devoted to? 

Just as a heads up, because I don't want you to lose your shit---women will still be able to obtain abortions in the US or they will head down to the border.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

ding said:


> Incorrect on all counts.



Religious folks definitely want people to think that.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Lisa558

Blues Man said:


> You do understand that not all women who are democrat have had an abortion don't you?
> 
> A person can be pro choice and choose not to have an abortion.
> 
> Many if us do not think we have the right to tell other people what they can or can't do with their own bodies.


But you did think you had the right to tell us to inject a foreign material into our body.


----------



## Lisa558

August West said:


> WTF is an unborn baby?


That’s the human being inside the mother. That’s why California charged Scott Petersen with two counts of homicide when he killed his pregnant wife - 1) the mother, and 2) the baby inside her.


----------



## FJB

Of course when it comes to things like free speech and the right to bear arms, that should completely be disregarded. 










						'This is not over': Kamala Harris speaks out against overturning of Roe v Wade – video
					

Kamala Harris decried the Supreme Court's decision to overturn the right to an abortion




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Care4all

Lisa558 said:


> No, that’s the lib MO.


Take your blindfold off girlfriend!


----------



## BS Filter

Ralph Norton said:


> Unfortunately they will.
> Great, another summer of riots, arsons, lootings, attacks on cops and innocent people getting killed.
> I have a very bad feeling about this - just like after the cops in Rodney King were acquitted.


Yeah, but...but...but Trump started an insurrection...harumph harumph.


----------



## Lisa558

Care4all said:


> Take your blindfold off girlfriend!


Take A look in the mirror. I can’t believe how brainwashed you are.


----------



## j-mac

Monk-Eye said:


> " Homo Sapiens Sapiens Presumes At Least Sentience *


Um no…that would be like saying that a child isn’t human until months after birth.


----------



## badger2

Once again, it was a mistake to get amnesia about the fact that that's not only a CIA puppet in the White House, but also a Catholic puppet in the White House. In the overturning, every signer to the majority decision was raised Roman Catholic.

 Justice Thomas is one sick, janus-faced SCOTUS pup: Thomas, an African-American married to a white woman, omits reference to Loving (Loving v. Virginia), which is predicated on the same right to privacy.

He ends his concurrence writing, "....substantive due process conflicts with that textual command and has harmed our country in many ways. Accordingly, we should eliminate it from our jurisprudence at the earliest opportunity."

Thanks to the SCOTUS sociopath theologians, religion in general has finally and seriously fucked up in the United States. Thomas Jefferson, et al, would be interested.


----------



## mamooth

FJB said:


> Of course when it comes to things like free speech



Go on, cult boi. Tell us about this liberal censorship. This should be hilarious, your tales of woe about how someone was kicked out of private group for blatantly breaking the rules, which makes all conservatives the ultimate victims.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Flash

We have a candidate for the "most stupid post of the year on USMB".

I'm going to archive it so we can see it again once the nominations are in when we do the contest in January.


----------



## basquebromance

Paul Walker's daughter Meadow Walker had an abortion...as she calls Roe ruling 'heartbreaking'









						Paul Walker's daughter Meadow Walker reveals she had abortion in 2020
					

Paul Walker's daughter Meadow Walker shared that she had an abortion in 2020.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Blues Man

Redfish said:


> no one is telling anyone what they can do with their own body (except the dems with the mandatory vax)
> 
> abortion will now be determined by the voters of each state,  you can vote your opinion and the majority opinion will prevail.  Its called democracy, like it or not.


We do not live by mob rule in this country.


----------



## flan327

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oh, so just give US women the same maternity leave and we can outlaw abortion altogether.
> 
> Deal.


Grow UP 

YOU CANNOT FORCE A WOMAN TO CARRY AN UNWANTED FETUS

That is BARBARIC


----------



## Blues Man

Redfish said:


> yes, and that owner has to deal with the consequences of his mandate.   no employees.   freedom cuts both ways



And?  

I don;t know anyone who went out of business for asking his employees to get tested.

No one around here is afraid of Q tips


----------



## Weatherman2020

flan327 said:


> Grow UP
> 
> YOU CANNOT FORCE A WOMAN TO CARRY AN UNWANTED FETUS
> 
> That is BARBARIC


Yes I can and yes I did. 

Have a nice day, baby butcher!


----------



## Chuz Life

Captain Caveman said:


> Probably none because they don't class a baby in the womb as life, a person, whereas rational compassion takes this into account.
> 
> I only say this because I read Paul Bloom's book, Against Empathy.


Is empathy limited to having empathy for "people" though?


----------



## Blues Man

Lisa558 said:


> But you did think you had the right to tell us to inject a foreign material into our body.


Really?  Please quote any post where I ever said a person should be forced to get a shot.

I SAID no one was forced to get a shot because they had the option of getting tested on a regular basis


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> What about a problem with the fetus?
> 
> And would you be content with that one law or would you still want to stop them all?


Grasping at straws for an excuse to END AN INNOCENT LIFE.

Good Allah you people just don't quit


----------



## Blues Man

Death Angel said:


> Grasping at straws for an excuse to END AN INNOCENT LIFE.
> 
> Good Allah you people just don't quit


It happens do you deny it?

As I said the vast majority of abortions take place before 16 weeks do you have a problem with that since all you seem to obsess over is late term abortion?


----------



## Blues Man

rectum said:


>


Biden is not the reason we have a republic.

The framers of the Constitution are.


----------



## the other mike

One more reason for the left to hate Donald Trump, who essentially made this ruling possible with three of his Supreme Court appointees.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


>


Tell Macron that he's got bigger things to worry about like say uhhhhhhhh Russia.


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> Really?  Please quote any post where I ever said a person should be forced to get a shot.
> 
> I SAID no one was forced to get a shot because they had the option of getting tested on a regular basis


Your positions taken on the issue have since been proven wrong. Accept it.


----------



## Meister

*Sorry it took so long, he and his sock has been permed, thanks for 
the flags.  There is a reason they invented straight jackets, and he certainly
was a good reason.*


----------



## the other mike

Meister said:


> *Sorry it took so long, he and his sock has been permed, thanks for
> the flags.  There is a reason they invented straight jackets, and he certainly
> was a good reason.*


Thanks for demonstrating the reason we need moderators.

A+


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Think Animal Cruelty Laws "

* No Inchoate Potato Cruelty Laws On The Books **


j-mac said:


> Um no…that would be like saying that a child isn’t human until months after birth.


Sentience is a minimal requirement for sapience , for cognitive objection , for mind , for suffering , for a legitimate basis upon which one may represent another by legal proxy , and it does not onset any earlier than noted , which is consistent with , and naturally occurs , after an onset of viability .


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


>


I'll bet the "him" has been praying for this decision for a long time.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Meister said:


> I'll bet the "him" has been praying for this decision for a long time.



That's a lot of flour


----------



## basquebromance

Meister said:


> I'll bet the "him" has been praying for this decision for a long time.


i would if it were me lol i sent it out to all the funny conservatives on twitter...maybe i'll get a couple retweets?


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> In my state FLA, there are literally hundred's of thousand's who never got the jab, and they never wore a mask, never were isolated from other's at work or at play, never quit working through the pandemic, never locked down, some have never had the virus even though they've been around people that have had it, most however have had the virus gaining natural immunity from it, some got it more than once giving them finally some much needed immunity from it, but at least it didn't kill them, no one but a tiny fraction are wearing mask now, and life is fully 99% back to normal for the state, uhhhh other than what Biden and his minion's are doing to it that is crippling the economy now.
> 
> Not sure if the virus was an attack on us by an enemy or what, but if this nation doesn't continue it's investigation into it's origins, and it's possible use as a bio weapon, and to do so for national security reasons, and it doesn't do it's due diligence in that investigation, then our enemy has won the battle... Worse is that the alledged enemy could be working to strike yet again. Anyone that is found to have been involved in the alledged attack that is a US citizen should be detained as traitor's, and executed for treason, otherwise if it was found out that it was an attack aided and abetted by American traitor's within.
> 
> It's that serious in my opinion.
> 
> Open border's is a serious national security threat, and for our government under Democrat rule to ignore the threat's due to incompetence or other is reason for impeachment, recalls, and the firing of anyone who went along with the open border shananigans in which put this nations health and security in grave danger. Waking up from the drunkenness this nation has been under is going to be an amazing thing when it finally sobers up, and hopefully it does before it's to late.


I was out 5 weeks then worked the whole time.  Every day.  

Most here didn't care about the nonsense the masks..........Had to do the game at work when the Mask Nazi's were around, but most ignored it and watched out for the mask Police.

We wore masks OUTSIDE in 100 degree plus weather to the point where we WATERBOARDED OURSELVES WITH OUR OWN SWEAT.  We were literally ready to stomp the living shit out of anyone who got in our face over masks.

We were PISSED.  And Study after Study says they didn't EVER STOP A DAMNED THING.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Incompetence At The Highest Levels "

* Blame Arrogant Negligence For Self Defense Failure **


the other mike said:


> One more reason for the left to hate Donald Trump, who essentially made this ruling possible with three of his Supreme Court appointees.


There is not a need to directly blame the right when the left and the entirety of legal jurisprudence has flat out refused to listen to admonition for +25 years to demand an answer from supreme court nominees with the only constitutional question that needs to be answered to establish pro-choice public policy .

*Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade*
29




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



1




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



etc .

ALITO IS A GOD DAMNED LIAR !


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> And?
> 
> I don;t know anyone who went out of business for asking his employees to get tested.
> 
> No one around here is afraid of Q tips


lol

It has nothing to do with fear.  It has to do with YOU WILL DO THIS OR YOU WILL BE FIRED.  Which is used to try and force the jabs.

It is a PUNISHMENT for REFUSING TO OBEY.  \

Why the fuck should I get tested when I know I've already had the fucking virus you MOONBAT?


----------



## eagle1462010

basquebromance said:


>


Thank God that thing is on strike.  Good news everyday huh.

Did you put out a BEACHED WHALE ALERT?


----------



## basquebromance

all credit to Madison Cawthorn...i have nothing to do with this


----------



## j-mac

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Think Animal Cruelty Laws "
> 
> * No Inchoate Potato Cruelty Laws On The Books **
> 
> Sentience is a minimal requirement for sapience , for cognitive objection , for mind , for suffering , for a legitimate basis upon which one may represent another by legal proxy , and it does not onset any earlier than noted , which is consistent with , and naturally occurs , after an onset of viability .


Do you believe that a baby is sentient post birth?


----------



## ding

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Religious folks definitely want people to think that.


I'd disagree again but I don't want to be accused of disrupting the entire thread.  So I'll leave it to Meister to argue with you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## basquebromance

singer Brandi Carlile weighs in


----------



## j-mac

basquebromance said:


> singer Brandi Carlile weighs in


And her opinion matters why?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


> singer Brandi Carlile weighs in



Yeah thanks, some nobody just changed my mind..  not


----------



## Meister

Cardinal Carminative said:


> It's a religious issue but it is also about controlling women.
> 
> (As for "external locus of control", well that's what abortion laws are all about:  controlling women's bodies for them.)


Actually, you're wrong. The Constitution has Enumerated Rights, if it's not there, then it's up to
the states.  That's the way the Constitution is supposed to work, and was the intent of the Founding Fathers.

ding 
Take a lesson, ding


----------



## eagle1462010

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yeah thanks, some nobody just changed my mind..  not


He just flips like a fish out of water all the time.  Changes side all the time.  Anything to look for a spark on anything.


----------



## beautress

s


basquebromance said:


> singer Brandi Carlile weighs in


Never heard of her.


----------



## eagle1462010

Meister said:


> Actually, you're wrong. The Constitution has Enumerated Rights, if it's not there, then it's up to
> the states.  That's the way the Constitution is supposed to work, and was the intent of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> ding
> Take a lesson, ding


Returned to the states needs to be done on a MASSIVE SCALE.  And FIRE THE 4TH tier of govt.  Federal branches and employees.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Belief Does Not Expect Proof "

* Histology Determined Autonomic Thalamus To Higher Order Cortex **


j-mac said:


> Do you believe that a baby is sentient post birth?



https://serendipstudio.org/local/scisoc/brownbag/brownbag0506/fetalpain.pdf
Thalamocortical fibers begin appearing between 23 to 30 weeks’ gestational age, while electroencephalography suggests the capacity for functional pain perception in preterm neonates probably does not exist before 29 or 30 weeks.

Regardless of whether the emotional content of pain is acquired, the psychological nature of pain presupposes the presence of functional thalamocortical circuitry required for conscious perception, as discussed below.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalamocortical_radiations


----------



## eagle1462010

beautress said:


> s
> 
> Never heard of her.



Her singing has no bearing on this decision.


----------



## basquebromance

beautress said:


> s
> 
> Never heard of her.


you must be old...she's got a big following among the young


----------



## Meister

eagle1462010 said:


> Returned to the states needs to be done on a MASSIVE SCALE.  And FIRE THE 4TH tier of govt.  Federal branches and employees.


Absolutely, the intent was to have a weak central government and a strong state government.
Somewhere along the way, the feds just couldn't let that be.


----------



## ding

Meister said:


> Take a lesson, ding


No, thanks.  Your God complex is a little too much for me.


----------



## eagle1462010

Meister said:


> Absolutely, the intent was to have a weak central government and a strong state government.
> Somewhere along the way, the feds just couldn't let that be.


WWI started us down this path.  Woodrow Wilson.  FDR was Wilson on steroids and now the very thing the founders warned us not to do.........WE HAVE DONE.

The only way this country survives is to RESTORE the States controlling their own lives............and destroying the power of the Fed.  Then they could not LAUNDER THE MONEY and decide the winners and losers anymore.

We are on a path to War amongst ourselves.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ColonelAngus said:


> Its interesting that the people claim this is the death of democracy, while advocating violence to usurp the will of the people.
> 
> PASS LEGISLATON VIA THE BALLOT BOX, YOU FUCKS.
> 
> How is democracy dead when this will go to the states to vote on?


What is especially ironic is how they want us to be just like China in regards to the right to even live.


----------



## Coyote

candycorn said:


> Truth.  The moment I heard the words "super precedent"...I stopped thinking of the supreme court as anything other than just another political stage.


And that is truly demoralizing.. the only non political has become partisan.  Precedent has no meaning.

I suppose that means this will be easy to overturn whenthe courts make upchanges.  Heller too.

Bad for us though.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


>


That's flipping hilarious..


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> And that is truly demoralizing.. the only non political has become partisan.  Precedent has no meaning.
> 
> I suppose that means this will be easy to overturn whenthe courts make upchanges.  Heller too.
> 
> Bad for us though.


Then get rid of the left are way or the highway attitude.  

15 years abortions NATIONWIDE.  After that abortions ONLY IF THE WOMAN'S Life is in danger via A REAL DOCTOR.

End it in Blue States and COMPROMISE............right now IT CHANGES NOTHING IN HALF THE STATES IN THIS COUNTRY.

If NOT...........OH WELL.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> And that is truly demoralizing.. the only non political has become partisan.  Precedent has no meaning.
> 
> I suppose that means this will be easy to overturn whenthe courts make upchanges.  Heller too.
> 
> Bad for us though.


Serves you and other's right, because your party has worked to infiltrate every institution in this nation until you totally crush them from the inside out, and then you and your party hope to replace the institutions with a radically transformed culture that is self destructive, fragile, highly volatile, and very angry at everything that moves... It's all because they want to say that up is truly down, and down is truly up. Insanity..

The left is truly mentally unstable, and the stats that are being hidden by liberal news networks about it, otherwise that are not being reported accurately upon,  just shows how screwed up the leftist are in everything that they've tried now.


----------



## basquebromance

flan327 said:


> Post YOUR photo


don't have a camera


----------



## ding

Coyote said:


> And that is truly demoralizing.. the only non political has become partisan.  Precedent has no meaning.
> 
> I suppose that means this will be easy to overturn whenthe courts make upchanges.  Heller too.
> 
> Bad for us though.


SCOTUS has a long tradition of partisanship.  Have you read the ruling yet?


----------



## Papageorgio

skews13 said:


> What they did was violate the separation of powers, by abdicating their legislative responsibility to the judicial branch.
> 
> The very first sentence of enumerated powers is very clear.
> 
> “*All legislative Powers herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and a House of Representatives.”*


I agree, that is why Congress need to be more diligent in doing their job and working together to find agreement on both sides, instead of going to extremes. The small percentage of extremists are killing America.


----------



## badger2

Further exposing this current SCOTUS being extremist assholes covering for the theological agenda, will include scrutiny of the 2016 Texas case: Whole Woman's Health v. Hellerstedt, in which SCOTUS found no evidence to support TRAP laws (Targeted Regulation of Abortion Providers). This is so that readers can get a clearer, more educated image of the evolution of an accelerated Jesus of Jurisprudence.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


>


 The SC did not outlaw abortions.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Meister said:


> The SC did not outlaw abortions.


i know. she's going nuts


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


> i know. she's going nuts



She hit nuts long ago


----------



## badger2

Religious faith, aware that it is losing ground to knowlege across the world, furthers its holier-than-thou agenda by making preposterous claims about that faith, in scrutinizing Mississippi HB 1510 (Gestational Age Act), in which one reads: " I believe that life is precious and children are a gift from god. I am not god, but I serve a god who says life is in the blood. And this bill will protect those lives."

Inborn errors of development are also "in the blood," though this mouthy addict of religion's protection-racketism likely doesn't have a clue about faulty genetics, that can express itself and only be detectable way after the 15 weeks this dipshit Mississippi bill tries to hawk.


----------



## Meister

badger2 said:


> Inborn errors of development are also "in the blood," though this mouthy addict of religion's protection-racketism likely doesn't have a clue about* faulty genetics*, that can express itself and only be detectable way after the 15 weeks this dipshit Mississippi bill tries to hawk.


Like that is the overwhelming reason for an abortion?  Really?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> Would you agree with Spock, "The Needs of the Many Outweigh the Needs of the Few"?



Do I agree with a fictional character?

No, I do not.

But since you brought it up, how does a woman getting an abortion in Colorado adversely affect a hundred men, who are pro-life, in Maine?


----------



## ding

Meister said:


> The SC did not outlaw abortions.


Correct but it would be disingenuous to imply that as a result of this ruling that abortion won't be outlawed in a number of states.


----------



## ding

Captain Caveman said:


> Would you agree with Spock, "The Needs of the Many Outweigh the Needs of the Few"?


That's the decision of the individual as rights are individual rights in America. 

So while the needs of the many may outweigh the needs off the few, that can never be used as a basis or justification to violate an individual's rights.


----------



## ding

Captain Caveman said:


> Rape only contributes to a tiny tiny percentage of abortions, barely 1%, yet it comes out 100% of the time to support abortion.
> 
> Jesse Jackson was conceived from rape and he went on to do great things that 99% of the population have never done, and many would have aborted him.


Each state will get to decide for themselves.


----------



## Unkotare

Papageorgio said:


> I agree, that is why Congress need to be more diligent in doing their job and working together to find agreement on both sides, instead of going to extremes. The small percentage of extremists are killing America.


Federalist #10


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Chuz Life said:


> Beat me to it!
> 
> Good job!











						Lambda Legal: “People Will Die”
					

Lambda Legal today condemned the U.S. Supreme Court’s ruling in Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization, which overturned Roe v. Wade and Planned Parenthood v. Casey, severely undermining more than 50 years of individual liberty, bodily autonomy, and gender equality rights. Jennifer Pizer,...



					www.lambdalegal.org
				






> *Jennifer Pizer, Acting Chief Legal Officer, Lambda Legal*, issued the following statement:
> 
> “The damage wrought by today’s ruling is incalculable. As we warned when a draft was leaked in May, people will die as a result of this ruling. More than half the states are already poised to ban or at least severely restrict abortion access, forcing patients to travel hundreds of miles out of state or to continue pregnancies against their will. Officials in some states have even suggested they will move to prevent pregnant people from leaving. *We are seeing the threat of a radical, totalitarian state more and more resembling Gilead of The Handmaid’s Tale.*  If we want to retain any shred of gender equality and personal freedom, every one of us must raise our voices and engage.”


----------



## Cougarbear

Flopper said:


> Most of the states will allow abortions in first trimester
> 
> There are about a  dozes states on the east coast, west coast, and serval in the mid section that will not restrict abortion.  There are also about a dozen more that will have limited restrictions.  The remainder of the states mostly in the south will band abortion entirely.  However, the abortion pill can now be sent legally through the mail so a number of countries which sell the pills over the counter will sell them in the US.  For those who choose not to use the abortion bill, they can always get an abortion from the states that don't restrict abortions.  Planned Parenthood and other organizations are there to help those with financial problems.
> 
> With the overturning of Roe v Wade I  doubt that the number of abortions will decrease significantly.  However we won't really know for sure since abortions via the pill will remain unknown


While the reversing of Roe is correct, many don't know why the court took up this at all at this time. It wasn't done with political actions at all. This helps abortion Democrat Party in November because it riles up their base and the ignorant. So, to blame Trump or Republicans is complete wrong. The court didn't do this to help Republicans.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> The most necessary ones are often the ones least wanted, the happily married mother of other children who finds out on her 20 week check-up that the child has a genetic defect that makes it non-viable. Those are the worse abortions, expecting and wanting a baby and having a funeral instead.


Non-viable? When babies are that defected, they die before birth and abortions have to be performed anyways. So, what do you mean non-viable? You mean they will be severely handicapped and a burden on society? Sick people who think that way. Heck, why don't Democrats just write bills to kill the handicap off now that can't support themselves on their own? We are truly a sick and perverted generation.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

basquebromance said:


>


Most of these beasts could not possibly get impregnated by anything walking on 2 legs. Perhaps on 4 legs, but never 2


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

the other mike said:


> Thanks for demonstrating the reason we need moderators.
> 
> A+


Who??....................Besides the best vacation time in the industry, the retirement benefits here are primo


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

basquebromance said:


>


With all of the contraceptives available, abortion should be rare. A condom should be used anyway with all the possibilities a partner might have, or oneself


----------



## Sunsettommy

Golfing Gator said:


> Both were stupid examples, did not really see the need to address them both.
> 
> As we have just seen, precedence means nothing to the court.



Does this mean SCOTUS shouldn't have reversed the following?

Dred Scott vs Sanford 1857

Buck vs Bell 1927

Korematsu vs United States 1944

Plessy vs Ferguson 1896

and more HERE in the LINK


----------



## Captain Caveman

Canon Shooter said:


> Do I agree with a fictional character?
> 
> No, I do not.
> 
> But since you brought it up, how does a woman getting an abortion in Colorado adversely affect a hundred men, who are pro-life, in Maine?


I hope the effect on all, irrelevant of State, is to hopefully make them remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again. But will they have the brains?


----------



## Lisa558

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Most of these beasts could not possibly get impregnated by anything walking on 2 legs. Perhaps on 4 legs, but never 2


Is it just my imagination, or are liberal women generally less attractive?    (Not that I’m perfect….my doctor says I need to lose 10 pounds, and ideally 15. But not 150 like I see in the photo!)

The exception is Tulsi Gabbard. She’s actually quite pretty. Too bad the Dems didn’t make her the VP, but wrong color.


----------



## Chuz Life

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lambda Legal: “People Will Die”
> 
> 
> Lambda Legal today condemned the U.S. Supreme Court’s ruling in Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization, which overturned Roe v. Wade and Planned Parenthood v. Casey, severely undermining more than 50 years of individual liberty, bodily autonomy, and gender equality rights. Jennifer Pizer,...
> 
> 
> 
> www.lambdalegal.org













That's Priceless!

Apparently, "Equality" is more of a matter of convenience and less of a matter of biology or anything else.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Lisa558 said:


> Is it just my imagination, or are liberal women generally less attractive?    (Not that I’m perfect….my doctor says I need to lose 10 pounds, and ideally 15. But not 150 like I see in the photo!)
> 
> The exception is Tulsi Gabbard. She’s actually quite pretty. Too bad the Dems didn’t make her the VP, but wrong color.


Way less attractive both inside and out. Still stop some vids of a number on both sides and see

Look at the men too. Real men on the right. Cucks with choker chains banging some stupid drum being dragged around....lolol


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Papageorgio said:


> It looks like the Democrats are still waiting to post on here until they are given their direction on what to think and say.


Change "democrats" to liberals and you hit the nail right on the head


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Chuz Life said:


> View attachment 662230
> 
> That's Priceless!
> 
> Apparently, "Equality" is more of a matter of convenience and less of a matter of biology or anything else.


convenience ? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> Wimpy decision by the court


lol


rightwinger said:


> If Abortion is immoral……say it is immoral and outlaw it


Your now half way home...all ya have to do is stop pretending you were worried about the life of the mother and admit it was nothing more than for convenience sake.


rightwinger said:


> Letting 50 states determine morality makes no sense


It makes plenty more sense than pretending the constitution allows for and provides a right to abortion...which, for matters of convenience" I would like to see stay legal


----------



## Chuz Life

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> convenience ? What the hell are you talking about?


It is very convenient for "Lamda Legal" to maintain a denial of children in the womb, as they claim to be "Making the Case for Equality."

Not too adept at connecting the dots. Are ya.


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> No I don't.
> 
> Like I said you were not forced to get a vaccine.
> 
> You take a stand against a Q tip good for you.


NOBODY should be put in that predicament. 

"My body, my choice" right????


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> Sobbing Asian girl on MSNBC:
> 
> "It feels like a betrayal.  It feels like the country doesn't love me.  Or appreciate my body."


She should try life in any Asian country


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> Paul Walker's daughter Meadow Walker had an abortion...as she calls Roe ruling 'heartbreaking'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Walker's daughter Meadow Walker reveals she had abortion in 2020
> 
> 
> Paul Walker's daughter Meadow Walker shared that she had an abortion in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Her opinion matters, WHY?


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


>


Bet THIS is what turned you "gay" 😄


----------



## basquebromance

Death Angel said:


> Bet THIS is what turned you "gay" 😄


yup...stuff like that lol


----------



## Canon Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> I hope the effect on all, irrelevant of State, is to hopefully make them remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again. But will they have the brains?



Why are you afraid to answer my question?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lisa558 said:


> Is it just my imagination, or are liberal women generally less attractive?    (Not that I’m perfect….my doctor says I need to lose 10 pounds, and ideally 15. But not 150 like I see in the photo!)
> 
> The exception is Tulsi Gabbard. She’s actually quite pretty. Too bad the Dems didn’t make her the VP, but wrong color.



It is your imagination.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Chuz Life said:


> It is very convenient for "Lamda Legal" to maintain a denial of children in the womb, as they claim to be "Making the Case for Equality."
> 
> Not too adept at connecting the dots. Are ya.


What exactly are you alluding to? Spell it out!


----------



## Captain Caveman

Canon Shooter said:


> Why are you afraid to answer my question?


I answered it, that's the effect it would have on 10 men, 100 men, the population. No matter which state you're in, hopefully it will make them remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again.

You obviously don't care about people's opinions, so pray tell everyone the only answer that you want.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative

Meister said:


> Actually, you're wrong. The Constitution has Enumerated Rights, if it's not there, then it's up to
> the states.  That's the way the Constitution is supposed to work, and was the intent of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> ding
> Take a lesson, ding



As such then you have given up your right to privacy since no explicit enumerated right to privacy exists within the US Constitution.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Stupid Assertions Piled Higher And Deeper "

* Bitch Slapping Rear End Talkers **


Meister said:


> Actually, you're wrong. The Constitution has Enumerated Rights, if it's not there, then it's up to
> the states.  That's the way the Constitution is supposed to work, and was the intent of the Founding Fathers.
> 
> ding
> Take a lesson, ding


States are comprised of citizens .

A citizen and its constitutional protections are instantiated by birth , ergo equal protection requires birth .

#Roe_v_Wade deduced that post viability a standard of live birth was sufficiently potential and made reference to a potential life and ruled that state interests could begin .

There is nothing to enumerate , it is an a'priori , logical , political science , civics 101 deduction , whereby an equal protection requirement of birth is a non enumerated wright of the people by us 9th amendment .


Now the intellectual neophyte and god damned liar supreme court injustice all eat toe managed to conveniently quote another imbecile and negligently out of incompetence or negligently out of malice ignore the " ' _Logically, of course, a legitimate state interest in this area need not stand or fall on acceptance of the belief that life begins at conception or at some other point prior to live birth*.*" " _statement of Blackmun that surmounts to an attack on citizenship on par with an attack by a domestic enemy - i personally consider it treason .

For +25 years this moniker has bantered politicians to challenge supreme court nominees to explain Blackmun's " Logically , of course " statement , and even believe to be instrumental in 2002 when a per son was clarified as any individual born alive at any stage of development , as obviously any born is entitled to equal protection including due process .

*" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "*

29




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




1




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




*ALITO IS A GOD DAMNED LIAR *


----------



## Canon Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> I answered it, that's the effect it would have on 10 men, 100 men, the population. No matter which state you're in, hopefully it will make them remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again.
> 
> You obviously don't care about people's opinions, so pray tell everyone the only answer that you want.



You seem to be a bit challenged here.

Why does the need of the woman in Colorado get overshadowed by the need of ten men in Maine.

Your response was to what you "hoped" for. My question asked how the pro-life men in Maine were affected, and you proved to be a failure at answering that question.

If you lack the intellectual agility to respond to the actual question, it's okay to say so. But giving some unrelated response is really no response at all...


----------



## Chuz Life

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Stupid Assertions Piled Higher And Deeper "
> 
> * Bitch Slapping Rear End Talkers **
> 
> States are comprised of citizens .
> 
> A citizen and its constitutional protections are instantiated by birth , ergo equal protection requires birth .
> 
> #Roe_v_Wade deduced that post viability a standard of live birth was sufficiently potential and made reference to a potential life and ruled that state interests could begin .
> 
> There is nothing to enumerate , it is an a'priori , logical , political science , civics 101 deduction , whereby an equal protection requirement of birth is a non enumerated wright of the people by us 9th amendment .
> 
> 
> Now the intellectual neophyte and god damned liar supreme court injustice all eat toe managed to conveniently quote another imbecile and negligently out of incompetence or negligently out of malice ignore the " ' _Logically, of course, a legitimate state interest in this area need not stand or fall on acceptance of the belief that life begins at conception or at some other point prior to live birth*.*" " _statement of Blackmun that surmounts to an attack on citizenship on par with an attack by a domestic enemy - i personally consider it treason .
> 
> For +25 years this moniker has bantered politicians to challenge supreme court nominees to explain Blackmun's " Logically , of course " statement , and even believe to be instrumental in 2002 when a per son was clarified as any individual born alive at any stage of development , as obviously any born is entitled to equal protection including due process .
> 
> *" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "*
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
> 
> 
> " Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
> 
> 
> " Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALITO IS A GOD DAMNED LIAR *


You could have saved yourself some time if you were to have familiarized yourself with the Wo vs Hopkins case.

Spoil Alert; You don't have to be a citizen in order to be Constitutionally Entitled to the equal protection of our laws.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## beagle9

Papageorgio said:


> I agree, that is why Congress need to be more diligent in doing their job and working together to find agreement on both sides, instead of going to extremes. The small percentage of extremists are killing America.


What is an extremists to one is a patriot to another and vice versa.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


>


Sent women's rights back decades !!! LOL Drama king much ?


----------



## eagle1462010

We don't care if people die.  ANTIFA in Washington DC.  Many examples there.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

beagle9 said:


> Sent women's rights back decades !!! LOL Drama king much ?


Yes and now we will send you back decades

\'I can't imagine a better turnout engine': CNN conservative warns GOP about Roe ruling blowback



> On CNN Saturday afternoon, conservative commentator S.E. Cupp insisted the Supreme Court ruling dismantling Roe v Wade after 50 years of allowing women to make choices about their reproductive freedom no matter where they live, will come back the haunt the Republican Party in the 2022 midterms.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Yes and now we will send you back decades
> 
> \'I can't imagine a better turnout engine': CNN conservative warns GOP about Roe ruling blowback


Your side pushing forever got us here.  Keep pushing and the push from our side will be epic.  

About time your side STFU and compromise on a final outcome.  Or we will just push you into the stinking bleachers.  

Whatever you want.  Take a look around..........people are not happy with you right now.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Anti-choice activist confronted on CNN after saying dismantling Roe 'improves' women's lives
					

Twenty-four hours after a conservative Supreme Court issued a controversial and unpopular 6-3 ruling that dismantled the 50-year-old Roe v Wade decision that gave women the right to an abortion no matter where they lived, a longtime anti-choice activist attempted to make the case on CNN that...




					www.rawstory.com
				






> Twenty-four hours after a conservative Supreme Court issued a controversial and unpopular 6-3 ruling that dismantled the 50-year-old Roe v Wade decision that gave women the right to an abortion no matter where they lived, a longtime anti-choice activist attempted to make the case on CNN that taking away a woman's right to choose is actually a good thing.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> We don't care if people die.  ANTIFA in Washington DC.  Many examples there.


Well, that ANTIFA group is going to keep on until they get something big started, and when that happens they are going to regret that in a huge way. It's amazing how bold and brazen those weird little black outfit wearing ninja turtles are.

The sad part is that we have a national security threat in the white house, and it's action's are rolling downhill like a avalanche out of control.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Perhaps Better Luck Next Time  "

* Stipulations In Different Forms Of Liberty **


Chuz Life said:


> *Spoil Alert; You don't have to be a citizen in order to be Constitutionally Entitled to the equal protection of our laws.*


There are negative liberties and positive liberties , where negative liberties represent protections from either government or from other individuals , where positive liberties represent endowments .

Republicanism asserts that negative liberties are to be equally protected and dissents that positive liberties may not be equally endowed .

Illegal migrants are entitled to equal protections but are not entitled to endowments , for social subsistence ( {{meta.fullTitle}} ) , which should also extend to their children receiving jus sanguinin citizenship from the country of the mother , when the parents are not subjects by title in us legal immigration system , when the " subject to us jurisdiction " clause of us 14th amendment is correctly applied .

* Brush Up References *

" Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments "
Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments

" Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ? "





						Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ?
					

" Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ? "  * Opining Proposition *  Enforce " subject to contract  " clause of us 14th amendment and provide children birthed by an illegal migrant citizenship to the country of their mother .   To avoid humanitarian...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Your side pushing forever got us here.  Keep pushing and the push from our side will be epic.
> 
> About time your side STFU and compromise on a final outcome.  Or we will just push you into the stinking bleachers.
> 
> Whatever you want.  Take a look around..........people are not happy with you right now.


Eagle, I don't waste my time on some of these so called member's. But that's just me... lol


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Eagle, I don't waste my time on some of these so called member's. But that's just me... lol


My IGGY LIST IS VERY LARGE.  But that is just me ...........lol


----------



## JohnDB

Now because I have said that I really like that the SCOTUS has reversed Roe v Wade because I too believe in originality and the respect for human life that can't speak for themselves....

I am concerned about those women who miscarry their babies through no fault of their own.

Are they going to be treated as criminals until they prove their innocence?
Is there going to be a thousand questions when what they need is medical care and counseling?

And now are the baby sellers (AKA adoption agencies) going to get aggressive trying to get unwed mothers to give up their babies when they do want them?

Is the Government going to cut back on WIC and medicaid and Child Protective Services because of the influx?

I'm not asking because I am pro abortion....I'm not. The abortionists lied from the start saying that abortion was mainly for cases of rape, incest, or life of the mother being at risk. And less than 2% of those instances ever occurred with abortion.
In short....THEY LIED THE WHOLE TIME.

It's not like Planned Parenthood actually gave pap smears or mammograms. They were in the business of providing abortion on demand and then selling fetus parts on the open market.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TemplarKormac said:


> Wat.


just pointing out his hypocrisy is all,here he is telling someone here not to believe the lamestream media yet when it comes to that particular topic,despite the mountains of evidence thats says otherwise,he believes the propaganda of the CIA controlled media. If that is not hypocrisy i dont know what is.

pot meet kettle.


----------



## Chuz Life

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Perhaps Better Luck Next Time  "
> 
> * Stipulations In Different Forms Of Liberty **
> 
> There are negative liberties and positive liberties , where negative liberties represent protections from either government or from other individuals , where positive liberties represent endowments .
> 
> Republicanism asserts that negative liberties are to be equally protected and dissents that positive liberties may not be equally endowed .
> 
> Illegal migrants are entitled to equal protections but are not entitled to endowments , for social subsistence ( {{meta.fullTitle}} ) , which should also extend to their children receiving jus sanguinin citizenship from the country of the mother , when the parents are not subjects by title in us legal immigration system , when the " subject to us jurisdiction " clause of us 14th amendment is correctly applied .
> 
> * Brush Up References *
> 
> " Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments "
> Political Science Terminology : Negative / Positive : Wrights / Liberties : Protections / Endowments
> 
> " Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ?
> 
> 
> " Would A Legal Challenge of Subject To Contract Clause Of Us 14th Amendment Succeed ? "  * Opining Proposition *  Enforce " subject to contract  " clause of us 14th amendment and provide children birthed by an illegal migrant citizenship to the country of their mother .   To avoid humanitarian...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Nice attempt at muddying the water but the point of Wo Vs Hopkins (and laws against abortion) ultimately come down to the right of all persons to the "equal protection" of our laws. 
Your inserted PAP about "endowments" is unwarranted, meritless and easily spotted as the diversion attempt that it was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> You may be confused.
> 
> I have never voiced much of an opinion about the JFK assassination.  I think the only thing I have ever said was there seems to be some credible evidence that the shot that killed Kennedy MAY have been a negligent discharge from a Secret Service agent in the trailing vehicle.  However, I don't know.
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with the Supreme Court decision today?


uh you have a really bad memory,do i REALLY have to go back to all the posts you have posted in the past and repost them where you said oswald did it?    uhhh you went and told that person not to believe the lamestream medias propganda yet thats all YOU ever do when it comes to the jfk assassination,i know MANY people here that have laughed at you for saying in thepast oswald did it.dont deny it.

 dont try and change the fact your being the a hypocrite here telling that person he should notlisten to what the LAMESTREAM propaganda CIA controlled media says when you do the same thing when it comes to oswald and when its proven to you that you are wrong and he is innocent,you always run off unable to admit you are wrong.


----------



## Flash

LA RAM FAN said:


> uh you have a really bad memory,do i REALLY have to go back to all the posts you have posted in the past and repost them where you said oswald did it?    uhhh you went and told that person not to believe the lamestream medias propganda yet thats all YOU ever do when it comes to the jfk assassination,i know MANY people here that have laughed at you for saying in thepast oswald did it.dont deny it.
> 
> dont try and change the fact your being the a hypocrite here telling that person he should notlisten to what the LAMESTREAM propaganda CIA controlled media says when you do the same thing when it comes to oswald and when its proven to you that you are wrong and he is innocent,you always run off unable to admit you are wrong.


I could care less about the JFK assassination.  I was probably ridiculing you for being a silly JFK conspiracy nut.  God know there are a bunch around.

This thread is not about the JFK assassination. It is about the Supremes overturning the R v W decision.  If you want to me to ridicule you some more about your silly JFK theories then start another thread.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Long Running Threads And Flits "

* By All Means Jump In Without Doing Any Research **


iamwhatiseem said:


> View attachment 662254


How about reading some of the previous responses in this thread , or perhaps you want special attention ?

" Logically, of course, a legitimate state interest in this area need not stand or fall on acceptance of the belief that life begins at conception or at some other point prior to live birth. " - Justice Blackmun

29





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



1





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					usmessageboard.com
				



10





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					usmessageboard.com
				



11





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					usmessageboard.com
				



15





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					usmessageboard.com
				



17





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					usmessageboard.com
				



21





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



31





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



33





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



35





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



37





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



39





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					usmessageboard.com
				



41





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Drivel Address Been There For Decades Sew Is There Anything Else "  * Complaining As An Insolent Simpleton About Robust Necessities And Jumping To Stale Conclusions * Okay. I think you've been given enough rope and time to come up with a rational argument and, your needlessly complex...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Death Angel

eagle1462010 said:


> We don't care if people die.  ANTIFA in Washington DC.  Many examples there.


So, INSURRECTION


----------



## Death Angel

JohnDB said:


> I am concerned about those women who miscarry their babies through no fault of their own.
> 
> Are they going to be treated as criminals until they prove their innocence?


No


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> I could care less about the JFK assassination.  I was probably ridiculing you for being a silly JFK conspiracy nut.  God know there are a bunch around.
> 
> This thread is not about the JFK assassination. It is about the Supremes overturning the R v W decision.  If you want to me to ridicule you some more about your silly JFK theories then start another thread.





hey stupid fuck stop lying,i dont go by conspiracy THEORIES,I go by conspiracy FACTS that you have never been able to refute that there were multiple shooters and oswald was innocent, 

there you go lying again because the only one getting rediculed is YOU by ME that when you say he was shot from the back  when every serious researcher knows he was shot from the FRONT stupid ass.,not only did witnesses say they saw him shot from the front but all the dallas doctors said the entrance wound came from the FRONT moron.SO stop with the lies that you are ridculing me when it is me rediculing YOU.

I have to come on threads like this because you always run off from kennedy threads when i prove you wrong and checkmate you  that he was shot from the front,come on over to this thread and i will LOVE to beat up on you some more and REALLY enjoy rediculing you.

okay lets get off this thread and let me humiliate you some more on the more appropraie thread





__





						Lee Oswald's call from jail.
					

Fascinating lecture from 2015, in case you missed it.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Did Not See Birth Requirement Coming So Great Acuity To Overlook The Obvious "

* Jerry Jimmy Falwell Swaggart Is That You Again **



Chuz Life said:


> Nice attempt at muddying the water but the point of Wo Vs Hopkins (and laws against abortion) *ultimately come down to the right of all persons to the "equal protection" of our laws.*
> Your inserted PAP about "endowments" is unwarranted, meritless and easily spotted as the diversion attempt that it was.


I was bantering politicians and arguing with wasps long before 2002 when title 1 section 8 statute was put in place , and it was largely put in place to simply shut up the moral majority , which is neither , about a diabolical scheme to redefine a basic , a'prior , political science , civics 101 deduction about a contingent relationship between a state and citizens .

The definition of a " per son " is simply a clarification of the obvious .









						1 U.S. Code § 8 -  “Person”, “human being”, “child”, and “individual” as including born-alive infant
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				



1 U.S. Code § 8 - “Person”, “human being”, “child”, and “individual” as including born-alive infant​(a)
In determining the meaning of any Act of Congress, or of any ruling, regulation, or interpretation of the various administrative bureaus and agencies of the United States, *the words “person”, “human being”, “child”, and “individual”, shall include every infant member of the species homo sapiens who is born alive at any stage of development.*
(b)
As used in this section, *the term “born alive”, with respect to a member of the species homo sapiens, means the complete expulsion or extraction from his or her mother of that member,* at any stage of development, who after such expulsion or extraction breathes or has a beating heart, pulsation of the umbilical cord, or definite movement of voluntary muscles, regardless of whether the umbilical cord has been cut, and regardless of whether the expulsion or extraction occurs as a result of natural or induced labor, cesarean section, or induced abortion.
(c)
*Nothing in this section shall be construed to affirm, deny, expand, or contract any legal status or legal right applicable to any member of the species homo sapiens at any point prior to being “born alive” as defined in this section.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> I could care less about the JFK assassination.  I was probably ridiculing you for being a silly JFK conspiracy nut.  God know there are a bunch around.
> 
> This thread is not about the JFK assassination. It is about the Supremes overturning the R v W decision.  If you want to me to ridicule you some more about your silly JFK theories then start another thread.


I rest my case how you play dodgeball that you are a hypocrite.

Here you are telling SOMEONE  on this thread to not believe the lies of the propaganda LAMESTREAM media when i just proved "YOU"  DO THE SAME THING ALL THE TIME .What a fucking hypocrite.          


we both know you wont make it over to that thread of that link i just posted sense we both know  you cannot stand toe to toe against me on this.

i gave you the challenge to come over there just as you asked posting that link in the previous post,.Im waiting little boy. why are you keeping me waiting there?


----------



## j-mac

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Belief Does Not Expect Proof "
> 
> * Histology Determined Autonomic Thalamus To Higher Order Cortex **
> 
> 
> https://serendipstudio.org/local/scisoc/brownbag/brownbag0506/fetalpain.pdf
> Thalamocortical fibers begin appearing between 23 to 30 weeks’ gestational age, while electroencephalography suggests the capacity for functional pain perception in preterm neonates probably does not exist before 29 or 30 weeks.
> 
> Regardless of whether the emotional content of pain is acquired, the psychological nature of pain presupposes the presence of functional thalamocortical circuitry required for conscious perception, as discussed below.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalamocortical_radiations


Not true pain in the womb has been dected as early as 16 to 18 weeks.


----------



## JohnDB

Death Angel said:


> No


Really?   I can see a bunch of self righteous finger waggers being a bunch of jerks...

I can see unintended consequences and an ill prepared government....because they are usually slow to react to messes of their own making.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Canon Shooter said:


> You seem to be a bit challenged here.
> 
> Why does the need of the woman in Colorado get overshadowed by the need of ten men in Maine.
> 
> Your response was to what you "hoped" for. My question asked how the pro-life men in Maine were affected, and you proved to be a failure at answering that question.
> 
> If you lack the intellectual agility to respond to the actual question, it's okay to say so. But giving some unrelated response is really no response at all...


There's no challenging at this end. The need of the woman and the need of the men is that they need to remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again. I used the word hopefully because those seeking an abortion are not the brightest of society. Basic sex education is, well, basic. Are you claiming the 10 men gang banged the woman, this she needs an abortion?

You're trying to seek some answer that only you are happy with, so please share your answer with the internet.


----------



## Death Angel

JohnDB said:


> Really? I can see a bunch of self righteous finger waggers being a bunch of jerks


You see what your biases force you to see. You need to whip yourselves and others into hysteria because your arguments don't hold up to reason and logic


----------



## JohnDB

Death Angel said:


> You see what your biases force you to see. You need to whip yourselves and others into hysteria because your arguments don't hold up to reason and logic


All I'm suggesting is that we need to put some protections in place.  Plan for success.    We don't need the right to have abortions federalized to fix things.  

What's so horrible about that?


----------



## Chuz Life

Monk-Eye said:


> Nothing in this section shall be construed to affirm, deny, expand, or contract any legal status or legal right applicable to any member of the species homo sapiens at any point prior to being “born alive” as defined in this section.


*"Cherry-Picking Sock Tucker Self Defeats his own Premature Pontification" *

It's so funny that you bolded Section C, as it's clear that you are misinterpreting it, completely.

*"Nothing in this section shall be construed to affirm, deny, expand, or contract any legal status or legal right applicable to any member of the species homo sapiens at any point prior to being “born alive” as defined in this section. "*

As it pertains to children in the womb;
The translation is;

*"Nothing in this section shall be construed to DENY legal status or legal RIGHTS to any member of the species Homo Sapiens At Any Point Prior to their being born alive"*

Now, with that section in mind, let's look at some of the definitions under the *"**Unborn Victims of Violence Act.**" *Shall we?

"*(C) If the person engaging in the conduct thereby intentionally kills or attempts to kill the unborn child, that person shall instead of being punished under subparagraph (A), be punished as provided under sections 1111 (MURDER), 1112 (ATTEMPT MURDER), and 1113 (HOMICIDE) of this title for intentionally killing or attempting to kill a human being.

(d)
As used in this section, the term “unborn child” means a child in utero, and the term “child in utero” or “child, who is in utero” means a member of the species homo sapiens, at any stage of development, who is carried in the womb."*

For the sake of entertainment, let's see you do some more of that self-owning stuff. You have the makings of a great foil.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Speculation "

* References **


j-mac said:


> Not true pain in the womb has been dected as early as 16 to 18 weeks.


Any resource will be entertained while conjectures appear to be diverse and inconclusive .

My suspicions are maintained against all researchers , especially those purposely seeking to establish anti-choice .


----------



## Flopper

In most of the country (33 states or about 87% of the population), a women's right to an abortion will be protect by law, although in some states that right will expire after 6, 12, or 15 weeks of pregnancy.  A woman's right to abortion is fully protected in19 states or 80% of the population.

The states that have totally banned abortion with the acceptation of danger to the life of the mother includes those you would expect, most of the Bible Belt Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Tennessee, Kentucky, and Alabama.  A couple of these states don't even make exception  for rape.  I guess because they hold women at fault in a rape.  Other states include Missouri, North and South Dakota, Idaho, and Utah.  There are 5 states that could swing either way, but most likely there will be a compromise.

The vast majority of women in the country will still have access to an abortion in their state although some will only have that right for a short number of weeks.  For those women whose right to abortion is no longer available, out of state abortions will be available along with financial help with transportation, through state grants and Planned Parenthood.

And finally, the abortion pill is an option although it can be dangerous without medical supervision.  The pill can legally be sent through the mail and is widely available over the counter in Mexico and a number of other countries so it will be available to all but it should be used only if there is no other alternative.









						These states have banned abortion. Here's what abortion laws will likely be in every state
					

The right to abortion will now be decided by the states.




					fortune.com


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Legal Jargon Sophistry "

* The Nature Of A Vice **



Chuz Life said:


> *"Cherry-Picking Sock Tucker Self Defeats his own Premature Pontification" *
> 
> It's so funny that you bolded Section C, as it's clear that you are misinterpreting it, completely.
> 
> *"Nothing in this section shall be construed to affirm, deny, expand, or contract any legal status or legal right applicable to any member of the species homo sapiens at any point prior to being “born alive” as defined in this section. "*
> 
> As it pertains to children in the womb;
> The translation is;
> 
> *"Nothing in this section shall be construed to DENY legal status or legal RIGHTS to any member of the species Homo Sapiens at any point prior to their being born alive"*
> 
> Now, with that section in mind, let's look at some of the definitions under the *"**Unborn Victims of Violence Act.**" *Shall we?
> 
> "
> 
> *(C) If the person engaging in the conduct thereby intentionally kills or attempts to kill the unborn child, that person shall instead of being punished under subparagraph (A), be punished as provided under sections 1111 (MURDER), 1112 (ATTEMPT MURDER), and 1113 (HOMICIDE) of this title for intentionally killing or attempting to kill a human being.
> 
> (d)
> As used in this section, the term “unborn child” means a child in utero, and the term “child in utero” or “child, who is in utero” means a member of the species homo sapiens, at any stage of development, who is carried in the womb.*
> 
> For the sake of entertainment, let's see you do some of that self-owning stuff. You have the makings of a great foil.



An animal killed in a cruel or unusual manner can lead to penalties based on the nature of the offense , however none would argue that an animal has equal protection .

The nature of a crime does not confer equal protections upon a fetus , rather the nature of the act itself is punished .

*Capital punishment is not available for killing a fetus , because actual removing a wright to life of another is a double entendre , *whereby one removes their own wright to life in the process , albeit by due process , whereby the individual may then be subject to natural freedoms and moral relativism of nature and put to death in retort by the state .









						10 U.S. Code § 919a -  Art. 119a. Death or injury of an unborn child
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				



_(c)Nothing in this section shall be construed to permit the prosecution—
(1)
of any person for conduct relating to an abortion for which the consent of the pregnant woman, or a person authorized by law to act on her behalf, has been obtained or for which such consent is implied by law;
(2)
of any person for any medical treatment of the pregnant woman or her unborn child; or
(3)
of any woman with respect to her unborn child.

(1) ... *punished by such punishment, other than death,* as a court-martial may direct, which shall be consistent with the punishments prescribed by the President for that conduct had that injury or death occurred to the unborn child’s mother.

(4)
Notwithstanding any other provision of law, _*the death penalty shall not be imposed for an offense under this section.


* Direct Understanding **




__





						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Wishful Thinking Bloviate "  * Simple Tons * Big multi-syllabic words are often a smoke screen to conceal the little thoughts behind them.The argument is direct , there is nothing complicated about it .  A state is comprised of citizens and citizens receive constitutionally protected wrights...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_A fetus not having been born is without constitutional protections and is private property of the mother , and any perceived offenses against the fetus are in fact offenses against the mother , whereby penalties may be applied as prescribed by law ._


----------



## rightnow909

Flopper said:


> In most of the country (33 states or about 87% of the population), a women's right to an abortion will be protect by law, although in some states that right will expire after 6, 12, or 15 weeks of pregnancy.  A woman's right to abortion is fully protected in19 states or 80% of the population.
> 
> The states that have totally banned abortion with the acceptation of danger to the life of the mother includes those you would expect, most of the Bible Belt Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Tennessee, Kentucky, and Alabama.  A couple of these states don't even make exception  for rape.  I guess because they hold women at fault in a rape.


the old ad hominem trick

please

I know of a person who was date raped, got pregnant and planned for adoption. The couple who adopted couldn't have children. Everyone was happy. No one had to die

you people are just ... words fail...I won't resort to ad hominem just bc you have. I'm better than that.. (sometimes anyhow)

the old elevator, though... doesn't appear to go to the top for dims


----------



## ColonelAngus

Is it too much to ask of the cult for some political or intellectual consistency from you guys.

You want the Fed to stay out of weed laws, you want the fed to stay out of guns laws, but you want the fed to intervene in abortion laws.

You just want what you want…like a 3 year old at the check out crying for candy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Death Angel said:


> "My body, my choice" right????



you all have blown that out of the water


----------



## ColonelAngus

The Dems in power WANT you dumb fucks to believe the US just outlawed abortion.

WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU LYING?

YOU SICK CALI FUCKS CAN MURDER BABIES AT WILL….SHUT THE FUCK UP.

How has that changed?  Someone explain to me how the ruling affects cult fucks in Crazyfornia.

How has your life changed?


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> My IGGY LIST IS VERY LARGE.  But that is just me ...........lol


Mine too.. lol... Can't tolerate the idiocy but so much. I reported that (rectum) dude for trolling the site, and before ya know it he posted a gay pornographic picture on site that was basically saying that the nation wouldn't need roe-v-wade if more people did that type of thing.

I thought to myself dag all I had to do was wait just a few minutes more, and that would have got him hopefully banned instead of me reporting him for trolling. I can tell the bad apple's that are up to no good by the way they barge in here trashing everyone and adding nothing to the conversations, issue's or topic's.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> There's no challenging at this end. The need of the woman and the need of the men is that they need to remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again.



I'll try this one more time: *How* do the needs of them men outweigh the needs of the woman? You were the one asking if I agreed that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. So, with my question, I'm asking HOW. I'm not asking about what you "hope" will happen.

I'm sure they all know how to prevent them but, unfortunately, if the woman is pregnant that ship has already sailed.

So, if a pregnant woman in Colorado wants to get an abortion, and ten pro-life men in Maine don't want her two, why should the "needs" of the men, who don't want her to have an abortion, take precedence.

I'm holding on to the thinnest of hopes that you'll actually be able to provide a real answer...



Captain Caveman said:


> I used the word hopefully because those seeking an abortion are not the brightest of society. Basic sex education is, well, basic. Are you claiming the 10 men gang banged the woman, this she needs an abortion?



Wow. That'd be pretty stupid...



Captain Caveman said:


> You're trying to seek some answer that only you are happy with, so please share your answer with the internet.



I've asked my question again, quite clearly.

I'm simply trying to get YOUR answer to MY question. Your "answer" responds to a question I haven't asked...


----------



## Flash

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey stupid fuck stop lying,i dont go by conspiracy THEORIES,I go by conspiracy FACTS that you have never been able to refute that there were multiple shooters and oswald was innocent,
> 
> there you go lying again because the only one getting rediculed is YOU by ME that when you say he was shot from the back  when every serious researcher knows he was shot from the FRONT stupid ass.,not only did witnesses say they saw him shot from the front but all the dallas doctors said the entrance wound came from the FRONT moron.SO stop with the lies that you are ridculing me when it is me rediculing YOU.
> 
> I have to come on threads like this because you always run off from kennedy threads when i prove you wrong and checkmate you  that he was shot from the front,come on over to this thread and i will LOVE to beat up on you some more and REALLY enjoy rediculing you.
> 
> okay lets get off this thread and let me humiliate you some more on the more appropraie thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald's call from jail.
> 
> 
> Fascinating lecture from 2015, in case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Back in the old days we had a phrase for nut cases like you - Beaucoup Dinky Dau.


----------



## Richard-H

MAGA Macho Man said:


> False!
> Allow me to quote the great one, judge Robert Bork:
> 
> 
> *"That in turn led to Roe v. Wade and the right to abortion. Whatever one’s feelings about abortion, the decision has no constitutional foundation, and the Court offered no constitutional reasoning. Roe is nothing more than the decision of a Court majority to enlist on one side of the culture war."*



Wow, I didn't know that Judge Bork was sitting in SCOTUS!

Oh wait! He's not.

You fail!


----------



## Richard-H

buckeye45_73 said:


> Well they all do it, but in their defense, this new case or recent science could change that.



New scince can be the basis for overturning precedent, but "new science" was not presented for justifying this decision.


----------



## Richard-H

Unkotare said:


> Bullshit.



The truth hurts, doesn't it!


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Richard-H said:


> Wow, I didn't know that Judge Bork was sitting in SCOTUS!
> 
> Oh wait! He's not.
> 
> You fail!


I never said he was on the SCOTUS, little girl.


----------



## Richard-H

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why do you lie to yourself and others?



The question is why they lied during their senate hearings.

But you may go back to your delusional world now.


----------



## Richard-H

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


>



You're not worth the time. go research it for yourself.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Richard-H said:


> New scince can be the basis for overturning precedent


It's spelled science, not scince! Learn to spell.


----------



## Richard-H

MAGA Macho Man said:


> I never said he was on the SCOTUS, little girl.



Then his opinion on this issue is not relevant.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man

Richard-H said:


> Then his opinion on this issue is not relevant.


But his opinion is right.


----------



## Unkotare

Richard-H said:


> The truth hurts, doesn't it!


I don't know, does it?


----------



## Flopper

bendog said:


> Legally, its an interesting opinion, but I won't discuss law with someone interested in the social issues.
> 
> But the real impact of this will be social.  Poor women in Red States will suffer medical injuries from abortions that are not performed by doctors or licensed providers.  We will return to the situation as it was when Roe was decided.


I was in my late 20 twenties in the South when Roe v Wade struck down abortion laws.   Prior to that abortions were widely available in Louisiana and Mississippi even though the penalties were severe.  Yet there were very few convictions for abortion except when the abortionists killed their patients.  In determining if an abortion is needed many doctors used the heart beat rule or they fell back to quickening rule; that is movement by the fetus.  If the doctor says I don't hear a heartbeat or the fetus has not moved and it should have occurred, an abortion was in order and no one questioned the decision.   If the doctor believed another child would be detrimental to health of the mother an abortion was performed.  In short, abortions have always been a personal decision between a women and her doctor.  It will be interesting to see what happens when the courts gets involved and are faced with HIPPA laws and other laws proving patient privacy.

Before Row, Whites typically sent their pregnant daughters off to live with relatives till the child was born. However, many sent them to rest homes for their nerves where an abortion was recommended and done.  Suicide was also an alternative although the police never reported that.  It was just and accident being investigated.

In black communities, abortions were common but rarely investigate.   A lot of whites view of  black abortions was expressed well by a local sheriff when he said, "I certain don't favor abortions, black or white but a black abortion is one less name on the welfare rolls.









						The state fighting to dismantle abortion rights has a long history of permissive abortion laws
					

For most of its history prior to Roe, Mississippi abortion laws were not restrictive. Now, the state may become the reason Roe is overturned.




					mississippitoday.org


----------



## Flopper

Lesh said:


> Hardly


An estimated 10 billion dollars in child support never gets collected.


----------



## Man of Ethics

woodwork201 said:


> Conservatives do not oppose helping people in need.  They do it in their churches, their synagogues, their neighborhoods, etc.  They do it because they care and oppose the government using guns to take their money and give to the lazy and irresponsible.


Government has a duty to provide help to people in need -- first to their own citizens.


----------



## Man of Ethics

woodwork201 said:


> Welfare is not charity; it's robbery.  Charity is when I choose on my own to donate to others.


Sadly, most people would not obey Biblical Laws on charity without government help.


----------



## Who_Me?

What percent of the US population actually lost their right to an abortion?  They're protesting in Chicago like crazy and yet Illinois law still allows abortions to take place.


----------



## progressive hunter

Man of Ethics said:


> Government has a duty to provide help to people in need -- first to their own citizens.


I am sure you can show where that exists??


----------



## Flopper

BackAgain said:


> A slightly worthwhile thought ^ buried in unthinking, shallow, cheese-dick rhetoric.
> 
> If Leftwhiner wasn’t such a tool, he might have instead asked whether or not the Constitutionally recognized “right to life” can properly be subject to the varied whims of the States.
> 
> Dobbs recognizes that the US Constitution in no way, shape, manner or form provided for ANY “right” to abortion. So, it overruled Roe v. Wade. So far, so good. But
> 
> It leaves unanswered a more full question. Does the US Constitution say (or suggest or imply) that *denying* a right to life to the preborn is ok if determined by the States?  Or, is the notion of “life” and the right to life itself validly subject to different State laws?
> 
> Despite all the liberal angst, this decision won’t end abortions in America. It will almost certainly lead to the criminalization of abortions under specified circumstances in many of the States. That’s not so Earth shaking. NY is already planning to invite women from other States to *“come to NY for your abortion; stick around to visit our many tourist destinations!”*


Let me remind you the supreme court has said abortion is a state issue.  The court is no longer concerned about the fetus right to life or a woman's right to privacy, or when a fetus becomes a child, and hundreds of other questions surrounding abortion.   I'm sure this was part of the motivation behind the High Court's decision to make abortion a state issue.  They will probably never again have to hear a case about abortion being constitutional.


----------



## Flopper

Who_Me? said:


> What percent of the US population actually lost their right to an abortion?  They're protesting in Chicago like crazy and yet Illinois law still allows abortions to take place.


As it stands now maybe as much as 20% of the women in the country will lose their right to an abortion within their state. However, many states that ban abortion allow it during the first 6 weeks, 12 weeks, or 15 weeks which happens to be the time when most women seek abortions. Even thou they may not be able to get and abortion at a clinic in the state there is always the abortion pill and out of state abortions.   I don't expect the court ruling to have the result pro-lifers are looking for.


----------



## BackAgain

Flopper said:


> Let me remind you the supreme court has said abortion is a state issue.  The court is no longer concerned about the fetus right to life or a woman's right to privacy, or when a fetus becomes a child, and hundreds of other questions surrounding abortion.   I'm sure this was part of the motivation behind the High Court's decision to make abortion a state issue.  They will probably never again have to hear a case about abortion being constitutional.


I don’t need the reminder. I already have noted as much. They returned the issue to the States, as they clearly stated. It isn’t exactly an obscure point. And nothing I said suggests otherwise.


----------



## Flopper

BlindBoo said:


> Pretty sure Paxton said he's gonna do it.
> 
> Yar!


SCOTUS is done with abortion.  It's a state issue.


----------



## Flopper

MAGA Macho Man said:


> False!
> Allow me to quote the great one, judge Robert Bork:
> 
> 
> *"That in turn led to Roe v. Wade and the right to abortion. Whatever one’s feelings about abortion, the decision has no constitutional foundation, and the Court offered no constitutional reasoning. Roe is nothing more than the decision of a Court majority to enlist on one side of the culture war."*


Yet, overturning Row may prove to be a huge problem for pro-lifers because it will prevent the federal government from being involved in any right to abortion issue.  It is all up to each individual state.  That may sound good now but when the time comes when republicans have a strong control of congress and the presidency, a federal ban on abortion will be impossible because the SCOTUS ruling made abortion a state issue.  What pro-lifers want is a total abolishment of abortion and overturning Roe has made that all but impossible.


----------



## Flopper

Golfing Gator said:


> Then you should take the time to read what Thomas wrote in conjunction to this ruling.


Thomas wants to overturn Griswold vs Connecticut which would allow states to dictate what type of contraception if any their citizens could use.  Thomas is a firm believer in a strict interpretation of the enumerated powers in the constitution .  All power that are not specifically declared a power of the federal government is a state power.  No matter what the consequence would be he wants to bring America into a non-interpreted adherence to the constitution.  So if Thomas had his way, he would restore state control of contraceptives', reverse the gay marriage ruling, eliminate Medicaid as a federal program as well as Medicare, Social Security, Financial assistance to Education, etc.  However most of his fellow justices are not willing to destroy the nation and rebuild it in a strict accordance with the constitution.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Richard-H said:


> New scince can be the basis for overturning precedent, but "new science" was not presented for justifying this decision.


No, new science is why people dont like later abortions. It's why many states are going to 15 weeks. Roe was overturned becasue it was an awful decision with horrible reasoning, even people who want abortion know that.


----------



## Kosh

"_Roe_ isn't really about the woman's choice, is it?" Ginsburg told the University of Chicago Law School in May 2013. "It's about the doctor's freedom to practice...it wasn't woman-centered, it was physician-centered."


----------



## Flopper

Cougarbear said:


> A family member once didn't know she was pregnant until she started giving birth and had a bunch of pain. She was extremely overweight and so the baby never showed. But, what this decision does is give the people back their power to decide. If the people vote to change the law, they can do it. I thought Democrats loved democracy? Guess not.


Actually it gives the state legislature, not the voters  the power to change, delete, or let stand state abortion laws.   I vote democrat and after thinking thru the court ruling, I agree.  It's not that I want to see the poor suffer and be force to bear children they can't  afford in red states but because the ruling makes it impossible for a federal law to ban abortion.  I'll rest easy knowing states my kids and grandkids live in will likely never lose their right to an abortion due to a federal law.


----------



## Lesh

Flopper said:


> An estimated 10 billion dollars in child support never gets collected.


And that's where decrees have been made.


----------



## Flopper

woodwork201 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should be demonstrating against the D Party and Obama.
> 
> Weird to blame Bernie for #RoeVsWade being overturned instead of Barack Obama who actually had the power to codify, but instead used his majorities in Congress to pass Mitt Romney’s healthcare plan, made the bush tax cuts permanent, and bailed out his Wall Street donors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can only wish, right?
Click to expand...

If Obama got a law passed that protected abortion rights, SCOTUS could have overturned it with Roe based on the same reasoning Thomas used in the majority opinion; the federal government does not have power to regulate abortion and there it must be left to the states.


----------



## Lesh

Flopper said:


> Actually it gives the state legislature, not the voters  the power to change, delete, or let stand state abortion laws.   I vote democrat and after thinking thru the court ruling, I agree.  It's not that I want to see the poor suffer and be force to bear children they can't  afford in red states but because the ruling makes it impossible for a federal law to ban abortion.  I'll rest easy knowing states my kids and grandkids live in will likely never lose their right to an abortion due to a federal law.


Until this court rules on "fetal personhood".


----------



## Man of Ethics

progressive hunter said:


> I am sure you can show where that exists??


The Bible stresses the duty to help the poor.  I am sorry I do not have sources off-hand.


----------



## progressive hunter

Man of Ethics said:


> The Bible stresses the duty to help the poor.  I am sorry I do not have sources off-hand.


the bible yes,, the constitution no,,


----------



## Esdraelon

martybegan said:


> The sad thing is most of the violence, if it occurs, will be in Blue States where Abortion rights are being protected above and beyond even fence sitters consider reasonable.


Yeah, they may seem stupid but when it comes to self-protection, they know where they stand.  They won't be acting out in Red States.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Canon Shooter said:


> I'll try this one more time: *How* do the needs of them men outweigh the needs of the woman? You were the one asking if I agreed that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. So, with my question, I'm asking HOW. I'm not asking about what you "hope" will happen.
> 
> I'm sure they all know how to prevent them but, unfortunately, if the woman is pregnant that ship has already sailed.
> 
> So, if a pregnant woman in Colorado wants to get an abortion, and ten pro-life men in Maine don't want her two, why should the "needs" of the men, who don't want her to have an abortion, take precedence.
> 
> I'm holding on to the thinnest of hopes that you'll actually be able to provide a real answer...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That'd be pretty stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked my question again, quite clearly.
> 
> I'm simply trying to get YOUR answer to MY question. Your "answer" responds to a question I haven't asked...


I'll try again too, people need to remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again because we ought to act always as to produce the greatest good for the greatest possible number.

The many do not seek abortions, the few do. Abortion causes psychological, moral, financial and long term problems on societies. The many suffer from the few because they need to learn how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again.

You do know the effects that abortions have on society, do you? I assumed you did, but evidently, obviously not due to your confusion.

So what's your answer to Spock's wisdom now that you know abortion impacts on society?


----------



## woodwork201

Missourian said:


> My first post on this site 14 years ago was on overturning Roe.


Thank you for that!


----------



## woodwork201

Cougarbear said:


> I see you are clueless... The judicial branch is not supposed to make laws. They aren't to control anything beyond their appointed status given in the Constitution. They are to judge a case base on the law and not their opinion, religious beliefs, politics or anything else. Roe sidestepped this because there is nothing about abortion in the Constitution. The 13th, 14th and 15th amendment have nothing to do with a woman's right to privacy. It was all about the freeing of slaves. Whatever is not expressly written in the Constitution must be given back to the States to decide. For 200 years, that's how this issue was decided. 200 years of precedence snuffed out in 1973. If's ironic that Democrats demand democracy when talking about Trump. But now, they don't want democracy. They want tyranny from the courts. This decisions strengthens democracy in which you Democrats claim you love. You keep saying we are a democracy when we are actually a Constitutional Republic with a democratic process. Now, the people in each state get to vote on propositions and elect their representatives to handle this question of abortion. Seems to make lots of sense.



Great post overall but I would like to point out one thing:  The Constitution requires that all of the States have a republican form of government.  Ballot propositions are democratic and are expressly unconstitutional.


----------



## woodwork201

rightwinger said:


> The court kicked the can from the Supreme Court to 50 states
> 
> Each state will now run partisan opinions on whether Abortion should be allowed
> 
> Political power will determine


There may be alignment with majority opinions one way or the other but these are personal opinions people have and those moral questions are properly handled at the State level and aren't partisan.

Many Republicans support abortion. Many Democrats do not - though I will never understand how a person who believes in the value of the life of the unborn could ever vote for Democrats; there's no other thing that the Democrats might be for that is more important than saving human lives... But Democrats are hypocrites by definition so even supposed pro-life Democrats vote for killing babies.

Actually, I don't really believe any Democrat who claims to be pro-life.  I think they only say that because it might be necessary to get elected in their districts.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> Tell that to Justice Thomas who has already brought up doing so.


Justice Thomas was referring to the fact that the Federal Government has no authority to set marriage regulations and those also belong at the States.  He didn't suggest making it illegal or legal but only to return them to the States - and he's absolutely right, that's where it belongs.  All of these other rights he mentioned, were decided on the basis of a made up constitutional theory that is as fraudulent and made up as was the right to privacy - namely Substantive Due Process.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> They will wait till after the mid-terms.
> 
> Then once it is gone birth control will be next.
> 
> Not sure if they will get to interracial marriage, somehow I think Thomas will not touch that one for some reason.


Interracial marriage is protected by the Constitution.  It is, and should be, and will be, safe.

Birth control - I'm not against it.  I think my religion was back in the 70s.  But I suppose that it is still up to the States to decide for themselves.  The States have a lot of freedom based on common law police powers limited mostly only by what's in the State Constitution or what's prohibited to the States by the Federal Constitution.

Substantive Due Process is the fake power of the Federal Government used to reverse State laws that the Supreme Court thinks goes beyond reasonable and, as Justice Thomas has indicated, it's time to revisit the entire concept of Substantive Due Process since there's no constitutional basis for it.

I would hate for us to have a 900 page constitution like some countries but perhaps both sides will realize that it is by changing the Constitution that many of the changes we all want can be done.  Maybe we'll see more amendments. I'm not sure that's a good thing, though; it's that they're so difficult that makes our form of government work.


----------



## woodwork201

forkup said:


> Yes that's why it's correct to take the control of their own bodies away.


Nobody takes away control of the woman's body - at least not legally.  The woman has complete control of with whom she has consensual sex and anyone who violates that by rape should get the death penalty  or, for the sissies in the room, life in prison without parole. 

When she has consensual sex, she gave away control over her body, splitting it with the unborn baby inside her.  The control wasn't taken; it was surrendered voluntarily -  you know, by choice, her choice.


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> If Obama got a law passed that protected abortion rights, SCOTUS could have overturned it with Roe based on the same reasoning Thomas used in the majority opinion; the federal government does not have power to regulate abortion and there it must be left to the states.


Is this an excuse for O’s fallure?

The USG is doing numerous things not granted in the constitution and this has gone on for decades. Seldom does the SC declare these things unconstitutional.

Obama proclaimed many times during his 2008 campaign that he would enact an abortion law, then once in office he dropped it.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> And even Thomas would not take it to interracial marriage for obvious reasons even though it falls under the same logic.


Interracial marriage does not fall under the same logic.  The 14th Amendment clearly protects interracial marriage.


Golfing Gator said:


> In Missouri is is now illegal after 8 weeks, many women do not even know they are pregnant at 8 weeks.


Well, hopefully that will change.  But not the way you'd like.  Hopefully it will become illegal at 0 weeks.


----------



## woodwork201

IM2 said:


> A baby is a born human. And once that human is born, they can get shot up by some idiot with an AR 15. This is how stupid people like you are.


I explained to you, proved beyond any possible doubt to you, that without abortion there would be over 100 million black Americans today and yet you continue to promote abortion.  That's 50 million black lives on your hands.

I've proven to you that abortion has killed more black babies than there were slaves in the United States, black Americans lynched, black people killed in prisons, black people killed by crime, in the entire history of the United States.. Every single thing you spend your life complaining about what whitey did to black people, adds up to fewer dead, fewer injured, fewer affected, than the number of  black babies killed by abortion.

You, and others like you, have caused more black genocide than every white racist or slave owner in the history of the United States.  More blood on your hands than on the hands of every slave owner or lyncher or racist in the United States.

When are you going to recognize that you personally, in partnership with Planned Parenthood and the idol you worship more than Reverend Martin Luther King Jr.: Margaret Sanger, are the source of more evil against black people than every white person in the entire history of America?


----------



## Lisa558

Lesh said:


> Roe V Wade made it a right


And that was not constitutional, and this court corrected that.


----------



## woodwork201

Chuz Life said:


> I'm not really feeling the need to respond to such a hostile confrontation. However, I will say that the Constitutional argument in favor of permitting abortions in cases of rape has nothing to do with punishing the child for the sins of the father.



Wow.  A bit on the defensive side.  

I know you understand that abortion involves ripping apart, limb from limb, head, back, internals, from a living, often feeling, human being, right?  So if you think there's constitutional or moral justification for ever doing that to another human being, I'd like to hear what that justification is.

If you think that it is never, ever, justified, for any reason except for emergency treatment to save the life of the mother and only then with explicit permission from the mother, I'd love to hear that, too.

I just have a problem with people (maybe you're not one of them; a simple answer would clear it up) who claim to be against ripping apart the body, limb from limb, head from the body, etc., of a living, feeling, human being but then say that there are cases where it's OK so we can protect someone's feelings.... Know what I mean?  

So please, if I misread posts from you in the past, just clear it up: are you against all abortions no matter what except in the emergency care to save the life of the mother?


----------



## woodwork201

Captain Caveman said:


> Empathy is bad, rational compassion is better. Like I said, empathy can cause evil, because it causes dehumanisation and objectification, and those are partly caused by empathy for the self.
> 
> Against Empathy was written by Paul Bloom. He talks about Rational Compassion and you can see this played out in life. It's just that I see more Left Wing leaning people go for empathy, and Right Wing leaning people display rational compassion. You see this particularly with illegal immigration.
> 
> So I see it that they apply empathy for the mother, we take the unborn baby into account due to rational compassion.
> 
> There are some critics to Against Empathy, but after reading the book, it's bang on.


I see your point now; thanks.  But I'll argue that conservatives are capable of feeling empathy and still making the right logical choices.  Real empathy understands the concept of give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach him to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.  

We have compassion and empathy for the poor but we understand that feeding them perpetuates their poverty. Fighting government to improve schools and demanding personal accountability and responsibility will lead them into a lifetime of success.

We are conservatives because of our empathy for the poor.  Liberals are liberal because of their pity for the poor.


----------



## woodwork201

Canon Shooter said:


> Absolutely. That you would even ask such a question demonstrates how absolutely fucking stupid you are...
> 
> 
> 
> Does your church believe that sex outside of marriage is moral? Doesn't sex outside of marriage impact the lives of both individuals?
> 
> How can you be such a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you cocksucking little bitch.
> 
> I successfully raised a child who's now quite a successful woman. When my daughter's mother got pregnant, she and I were not married. So, what did I do? What did I, this person you seem to know so much about, do?
> 
> I married her. She and I were together for 27 years, and married for 26, when I lost her.
> 
> Don't pretend to know a single thing about me, you ignorant fuck, because it makes you look monumentally stupid when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> She and I have spoken of marriage but, at this point in our lives, neither of us are going anywhere and she can't have any more children. But, if she _were _to, somehow, magically get pregnant, I'd marry her in a New York minute, and she knows it.
> 
> No, I would not expect her to terminate the pregnancy, and nothing I've said on this forum would give even the slightest intelligent individual that impression.
> 
> You're ignorant and stupid and you know nothing about me.
> 
> But, again, keep pretending that you know what the fuck you're talking about...


You said that abortion is a moral question based on our religion.  You're wrong.  If moral questions come only from religion then rape would be in the same category.  You claim you're ok with punishing rapists so is that because of your religion?  Your anger just proves that you're a hypocrite and that I've proven it absolutely.

I'm pretty sure I've also never suggested that two people get married because they make a baby.  I'm very careful to speak of commitment and not marriage.   You  don't need a piece of paper from the Church or State to make and be a family but you do need a forever commitment.  I'm glad you and your baby's mother did that.

Just don't tell me that my objection to ripping apart, limb-by-limb, the body of a feeling, unborn, baby is invalid because leaders of my church also object to the ripping apart, limb-by-limb, the body of a feeling, unborn, baby, and then you don't apply the same logic to your own objection to rape.  It shows you for the hypocrite that you are and makes you irrelevant in the discussion.


----------



## woodwork201

The reason I don't like abortion, and I assume the reason everyone else that hates abortion hates it, is that it kills a living baby, often a baby developed to the point of feeling pain.  On Fox last week they showed video from an in-the-womb blood draw of a very small baby.  When the needle went in, you could see the baby squirm in pain.

Abortion is ripping apart the body of a living, feeling, human being, limb from limb, pulling the head from the neck and spine, and sucking out the parts with a vacuum.

Last I heard, the abortion of babies created from rape or incest are aborted exactly the same.  There's no special, not-painful, not violent, not evil, way to abort a rape baby or an incest baby. Aborting a rape or incest baby is every bit as cruel, painful, and evil as is aborting a baby for birth control.

Is the sin of a rape baby's conception justification to do this to the baby?


----------



## woodwork201

Canon Shooter said:


> Absolutely. That you would even ask such a question demonstrates how absolutely fucking stupid you are...
> 
> 
> 
> Does your church believe that sex outside of marriage is moral? Doesn't sex outside of marriage impact the lives of both individuals?
> 
> How can you be such a fucking hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, you cocksucking little bitch.
> 
> I successfully raised a child who's now quite a successful woman. When my daughter's mother got pregnant, she and I were not married. So, what did I do? What did I, this person you seem to know so much about, do?
> 
> I married her. She and I were together for 27 years, and married for 26, when I lost her.
> 
> Don't pretend to know a single thing about me, you ignorant fuck, because it makes you look monumentally stupid when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> She and I have spoken of marriage but, at this point in our lives, neither of us are going anywhere and she can't have any more children. But, if she _were _to, somehow, magically get pregnant, I'd marry her in a New York minute, and she knows it.
> 
> No, I would not expect her to terminate the pregnancy, and nothing I've said on this forum would give even the slightest intelligent individual that impression.
> 
> You're ignorant and stupid and you know nothing about me.
> 
> But, again, keep pretending that you know what the fuck you're talking about...



I apologize for the part about you asking your girlfriend to kill the baby.  I was thinking about another member who has said specifically that he wants throw away women and would not marry them.  I confused the two.  I apologize.


----------



## woodwork201

eagle1462010 said:


> And after you look into it that is UTTER BS.  She is going after this crap under Title ix where they are using the 1972 law to force trans into the sport.  The law pushed in her state would be nothing more than grandstanding.   Her legal teams said it would be tied up in court and CHANGE NOTHING.
> 
> She is after a coalition of states to go after the NCAA...........And force the laws under Title ix. to be changed.
> 
> The Swamp doesn't like her.......so they are making up this BS against her like they always do.



Bull crap.  The question about what her lawyers told her only came up after the outrage over her veto.  Let it tie up in court.  Don't let the opportunity to stand up go by but she buckled to pressure from the NCAA to keep games in her state.  She's as reliable of a conservative as is GWB.


----------



## Captain Caveman

woodwork201 said:


> I see your point now; thanks.  But I'll argue that conservatives are capable of feeling empathy and still making the right logical choices.  Real empathy understands the concept of give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach him to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.
> 
> We have compassion and empathy for the poor but we understand that feeding them perpetuates their poverty. Fighting government to improve schools and demanding personal accountability and responsibility will lead them into a lifetime of success.
> 
> We are conservatives because of our empathy for the poor.  Liberals are liberal because of their pity for the poor.


Well, there are associations between empathy and the temperaments. But that is something that needs and awful lot of study as opposed to trying to post it as comments on a forum.

If Trump went bankrupt and became poor, would you pity and have empathy for Trump?

And rather than fight government, why work with them and vote for the independent candidate that would make a politician. Both in the UK and US, the majority seem stuck with tunnel vision of two parties.

I don't normally vote in local elections, I normally just vote Tory in the general election, but this time, I voted for the Green candidate in the local election, simply because he got off his backside to come see the constituents. The Tory guy ignored the affluent side of the town because his stuck up belief they would vote for him anyhow. As for the general election, I think I'll vote for a party other than Conservative and Labour, I'm kinda fed up with them. Different party, same shit.


----------



## eagle1462010

woodwork201 said:


> Bull crap.  The question about what her lawyers told her only came up after the outrage over her veto.  Let it tie up in court.  Don't let the opportunity to stand up go by but she buckled to pressure from the NCAA to keep games in her state.  She's as reliable of a conservative as is GWB.


BS.  I watched that and other videos after that was brought up.

She wants to go after them using TITLE IX.  Her legal team stated it was a losing case when it goes to court.

Her words were to not WASTE TIME on a battle that can't legally be won.  I looked into the Title IX and it is where the Trans and NCAA uses it to FORCE THE ISSUE.  If you don't do as we say we will sue you and bring you up on charges.  That is TITLE IX.

She wants to Change that 1972 law to stop the insanity of transmen into women's sports.  That IS THE LAW THAT NEEDS TO BE CORRECTED TO END THIS.

I LEARNED THIS after people like you attacked her for this.  

I STAND BY HER and DISREGARD your saying it's Bull Crap.  I read up on it and MADE AN INFORMED DECISION.  She is RIGHT.  And YOU ARE WRONG in my opinion.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Blues Man said:


> Really?  Please quote any post where I ever said a person should be forced to get a shot.
> 
> I SAID no one was forced to get a shot because they had the option of getting tested on a regular basis


Lie. People either had to get the mystery substance injected or were terminated. 

Either way you’re forcing a medical procedure upon someone.


----------



## j-mac

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Speculation "
> 
> * References **
> 
> Any resource will be entertained while conjectures appear to be diverse and inconclusive .
> 
> My suspicions are maintained against all researchers , especially those purposely seeking to establish anti-choice .


Ofcourse they are, because rather than wear a condom you’d rather just kill the baby for your convenience.


----------



## rightwinger

woodwork201 said:


> Justice Thomas was referring to the fact that the Federal Government has no authority to set marriage regulations and those also belong at the States.  He didn't suggest making it illegal or legal but only to return them to the States - and he's absolutely right, that's where it belongs.  All of these other rights he mentioned, were decided on the basis of a made up constitutional theory that is as fraudulent and made up as was the right to privacy - namely Substantive Due Process.



Like when his state banned interracial marriage?


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Interracial marriage is protected by the Constitution. It is, and should be, and will be, safe.



No more so than abortion, birth control and same sex marriage.  



woodwork201 said:


> Interracial marriage does not fall under the same logic. The 14th Amendment clearly protects interracial marriage.



The 14th Amendment does not mention marriage at all.  And for the past few days we have been told that if the Constitution does not mention is specifically then it is left up to the states. 



woodwork201 said:


> Well, hopefully that will change. But not the way you'd like. Hopefully it will become illegal at 0 weeks.



And I hope you all run on that platform as well as doing away with same sex marriage.   It is a sure winning strategy.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> We do not live by mob rule in this country.


was the summer of 2021 not mob rule?   you libs are so disingenuous.   you call voting on an issue mob rule, but hundreds of riots, burning, and killing by leftists is not mob rule.'

Voting on an issue is democracy,   mandating the everyone get a shot is mob rule.

It never ceases to amaze me how dumb the left is in this country.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> No more so than abortion, birth control and same sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment does not mention marriage at all.  And for the past few days we have been told that if the Constitution does not mention is specifically then it is left up to the states.
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope you all run on that platform as well as doing away with same sex marriage.   It is a sure winning strategy.


all of those issues belong with the voters of each state, not the clowns in DC.  Why are you so scared of the will of the people?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> all of those issues belong with the voters of each state, not the clowns in DC.  Why are you so scared of the will of the people?



Because there are too many people like you that want to control each and every thing in a person's life.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> Voting on an issue is democracy,



I have been told about 10,000 times on this forum the United States is not a democracy....that democracy is in fact mob rule.

Now you say it is not.


----------



## Redfish

yo, libs,  condoms and BC pills are still legal everywhere, so is the morning after pill.

If you don't want to risk getting pregnant, take precautions.  Take responsibility for your life and your decisions.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> Because there are too many people like you that want to control each and every thing in a person's life.


bullshit, I have no desire to control any life but mine.  But you asshole libs want to force everyone to get a shot that has proven dangerous, wear masks that do nothing, and buy $6 gas.

Its the left that wants to force its views on everyone.    We live in a representative republic where the voters determine who represents them, and the voters decide issues like this at the ballot box.

you left wing assholes want to live like the Chinese or North Koreans,  its amazing how ignorant you are.


----------



## Blues Man

beagle9 said:


> Your positions taken on the issue have since been proven wrong. Accept it.


So you can't quote any post where I said people should be forced to get a vaccine against their will.

Noted


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> I have been told about 10,000 times on this forum the United States is not a democracy....that democracy is in fact mob rule.
> 
> Now you say it is not.


we do not have a pure democracy, that is correct.  a representative republic is not pure democracy.  Mob rule is what is going on in our major cities and what the left implemented the entire summer of 2021, and are trying to do today by attacking SC justices and their families.  That, my little friend, is mob rule.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> *"Cherry-Picking Sock Tucker Self Defeats his own Premature Pontification" *
> 
> It's so funny that you bolded Section C, as it's clear that you are misinterpreting it, completely.
> 
> *"Nothing in this section shall be construed to affirm, deny, expand, or contract any legal status or legal right applicable to any member of the species homo sapiens at any point prior to being “born alive” as defined in this section. "*
> 
> As it pertains to children in the womb;
> The translation is;
> 
> *"Nothing in this section shall be construed to DENY legal status or legal RIGHTS to any member of the species Homo Sapiens At Any Point Prior to their being born alive"*
> 
> Now, with that section in mind, let's look at some of the definitions under the *"**Unborn Victims of Violence Act.**" *Shall we?
> 
> "*(C) If the person engaging in the conduct thereby intentionally kills or attempts to kill the unborn child, that person shall instead of being punished under subparagraph (A), be punished as provided under sections 1111 (MURDER), 1112 (ATTEMPT MURDER), and 1113 (HOMICIDE) of this title for intentionally killing or attempting to kill a human being.
> 
> (d)
> As used in this section, the term “unborn child” means a child in utero, and the term “child in utero” or “child, who is in utero” means a member of the species homo sapiens, at any stage of development, who is carried in the womb."*
> 
> For the sake of entertainment, let's see you do some more of that self-owning stuff. You have the makings of a great foil.


Pure logic and reasoning used.... Great response and great comprehension...


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> So you can't quote any post where I said people should be forced to get a vaccine against their will.
> 
> Noted


And I'm not the one saying that you did say that... But some of the other stuff you are defending or using to debate back with I can't agree with.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> So you can't quote any post where I said people should be forced to get a vaccine against their will.
> 
> Noted


And yet you have a BS version of Force.  PUT THE SWAB UP YOUR NOSE WEEKLY OR ELSE.......

Fuck you on the jab and Swab


----------



## Blues Man

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lie. People either had to get the mystery substance injected or were terminated.
> 
> Either way you’re forcing a medical procedure upon someone.


A q tip up the nose is hardly a "medical procedure"


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> And yet you have a BS version of Force.  PUT THE SWAB UP YOUR NOSE WEEKLY OR ELSE.......
> 
> Fuck you on the jab and Swab


Yup scared to death of a Q tip


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> we do not have a pure democracy, that is correct.  a representative republic is not pure democracy.  Mob rule is what is going on in our major cities and what the left implemented the entire summer of 2021, and are trying to do today by attacking SC justices and their families.  That, my little friend, is mob rule.


Exactly right redfish.... The left has since pushed and pushed the justice system in it's attempts to make changes through mob rule instead of through proper democratic/diplomatic processes by way of the constitution.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> Yup scared to death of a Q tip


Same BS kids game with you.

I got a better deal.  All companies that forced employees to get the jab and had complications from it.  Should SUE THE LIVING FUCK OUT OF THE COMPANY for forcing them to do so.

Can't sue the vax companies...........so SUE THE PEOPLE USING FORCE.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Blues Man said:


> A q tip up the nose is hardly a "medical procedure"


It’s a medical test shitforbrains.


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> Yup scared to death of a Q tip


You are missing the point, and so you are in antagonistic mode in which is a leftist trait... Don't go there bro.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> A couple of these states don't even make exception for rape. I guess because they hold women at fault in a rape


What an idiotic statement


----------



## Blues Man

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s a medical test shitforbrains.


So then cleaning your ears is a "medical procedure" too right?


----------



## Blues Man

beagle9 said:


> You are missing the point, and so you are in antagonistic mode in which is a leftist trait... Don't go there bro.



There is no point to miss.

No one was forced to get a vaccine.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> There is no point to miss.
> 
> No one was forced to get a vaccine.


But it's not force or intimidation to say get the q tip weekly or lose your job.

Screw you.  That is the POINT.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> I was in my late 20 twenties in the South when Roe v Wade struck down abortion laws.   Prior to that abortions were widely available in Louisiana and Mississippi even though the penalties were severe.  Yet there were very few convictions for abortion except when the abortionists killed their patients.  In determining if an abortion is needed many doctors used the heart beat rule or they fell back to quickening rule; that is movement by the fetus.  If the doctor says I don't hear a heartbeat or the fetus has not moved and it should have occurred, an abortion was in order and no one questioned the decision.   If the doctor believed another child would be detrimental to health of the mother an abortion was performed.  In short, abortions have always been a personal decision between a women and her doctor.  It will be interesting to see what happens when the courts gets involved and are faced with HIPPA laws and other laws proving patient privacy.
> 
> Before Row, Whites typically sent their pregnant daughters off to live with relatives till the child was born. However, many sent them to rest homes for their nerves where an abortion was recommended and done.  Suicide was also an alternative although the police never reported that.  It was just and accident being investigated.
> 
> In black communities, abortions were common but rarely investigate.   A lot of whites view of  black abortions was expressed well by a local sheriff when he said, "I certain don't favor abortions, black or white but a black abortion is one less name on the welfare rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state fighting to dismantle abortion rights has a long history of permissive abortion laws
> 
> 
> For most of its history prior to Roe, Mississippi abortion laws were not restrictive. Now, the state may become the reason Roe is overturned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mississippitoday.org


All can be cleared up if people would just go back to having 90% moral's and standard's in which they and their families lived by, and not allow the 10 percenter's destroy their culture, standard's, and societies at large. Everything has gotten way out of control or balance over the year's, because as nation's fall further and further into the abyss, the evil one is enjoying the show most evilly..... You working in ways to somehow twist the stats or maybe not use the stats in some form or way that makes sense, but to try and justify what has taken place since the time periods and lower percentages that you attempt to use is you working for the evil side. Just so you know, that's what leftist do and are all about.


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> But it's not force or intimidation to say get the q tip weekly or lose your job.
> 
> Screw you.  That is the POINT.


And an employer has the right to fire you if you do not comply.

You do believe that an employer has the right to fire anyone for any reason don't you?

I know I do.


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> There is no point to miss.
> 
> No one was forced to get a vaccine.


Why do you blatantly lie ??? My daughter was forced to get the vaccine before a company she works for would hire her. She said she wouldn't have gotten it, but they refused her employment until she did. Oh and they gave her the vaccine at her work. Now she worries about any long term affects showing up, especially with all the reports of people having problem's later on. So far she's ok, but she only was required to get the one shot, and that's all she ever got. Now stop talking about things you don't know, and maybe even give eagle an apology.


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> And an employer has the right to fire you if you do not comply.
> 
> You do believe that an employer has the right to fire anyone for any reason don't you?
> 
> I know I do.


Comply with what ?


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> And an employer has the right to fire you if you do not comply.
> 
> You do believe that an employer has the right to fire anyone for any reason don't you?
> 
> I know I do.


You have no right to order me to a medical procedure I don't agree with.

And the damage being done by these shots is REAL.  As time goes on more and more will show this.  And I hope they sue the living shit out of people like you.

You ARE SAYING OBEY ME OR ELSE.,............Else will eventually come out of the box if you keep PUSHING.

MIND YOUR OWN FUCKING BUSINESS AND DON'T THREATEN MY JOB........

Be different if the FUCKING JAB ACTUALLY WORKED.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Blues Man said:


> So then cleaning your ears is a "medical procedure" too right?


Who’s forcing me to clean my ears, fascist boi?


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Why do you blatantly lie ??? My daughter was forced to get the vaccine before a company she works for would hire her. She said she wouldn't have gotten it, but they refused her employment until she did. Oh and they gave her the vaccine at her work. Now she worries about any long term affects showing up, especially with all the reports of people having problem's later on. So far she's ok, but she only was required to get the one shot, and that's all she ever got. Now stop talking about things you don't know, and maybe even give eagle an apology.


My daughter took the J & J vaccine one dose.  Never had high blood pressure.  Now has it.  
And is forced to take medicine for it.  While people will deny it.........maybe I think the clot shot did it.

Will she have to take the medicine for the rest of her life...........I Hope not.

I've shown over the years more than enough information to show the JABS WERE NEVER NEEDED and that places like India had better vaccines without the risk of mRNA BS.


----------



## eagle1462010

Weatherman2020 said:


> Who’s forcing me to clean my ears, fascist boi?


He can fucking try.  Will not end well for him.


----------



## beagle9

progressive hunter said:


> the bible yes,, the constitution no,,


You're right Hunter, and that's why charities and program's subsidized by government at time's to assist charitable organizations was always in play throughout time or history, but when the government saw the need or want to take over the help the poor and downtrodden gig completely, then that's when this nation got into serious trouble and decline. The government usually these days is being directed by evil human beings that are in turn causing tremendous damage to this nation, to it's culture's, it's purpose, and to it's stability.


----------



## Monk-Eye

" Off Track "

* Moron More On *


j-mac said:


> Ofcourse they are, because rather than wear a condom you’d rather just kill the baby for your convenience.


No , imbecile , women enter abortion clinics when they are about to miscarry and would otherwise bleed to death .

The medical question is when and whether to administer anesthesia , whatever the circumstance .


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> You're right Hunter, and that's why charities and program's subsidized by government at time's to assist charitable organizations was always in play throughout time or history, but when the government saw the need or want to take over the help the poor and downtrodden gig completely, then that's when this nation got into serious trouble and decline. The government usually these days is being directed by evil human beings that are in turn causing tremendous damage to this nation, to it's culture's, it's purpose, and to it's stability.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> There is no point to miss.
> 
> No one was forced to get a vaccine.


bullshit, if you wanted to work or travel you were forced.


----------



## Redfish

Monk-Eye said:


> " Off Track "
> 
> * Moron More On *
> 
> No , imbecile , women enter abortion clinics when they are about to miscarry and would otherwise bleed to death .
> 
> The medical question is when and whether to administer anesthesia , whatever the circumstance .


bullshit,  PP was started to eliminate the black race which the founder described as defective or human weeds.


----------



## Blues Man

Redfish said:


> bullshit, if you wanted to work or travel you were forced.


No one I know was forced to get a shot.

You didn't get one so you were not forced either.

I can't believe you're still whining about this even when COVID is over


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> No one I know was forced to get a shot.
> 
> You didn't get one so you were not forced either.
> 
> I can't believe you're still whining about this even when COVID is over


I did get the first two moderna shots,  zero negative reaction,  but I still caught covid later,   No one could travel without a vax card, or enter public buildings, or go to a sporting event-------so yes, we were forced if we wanted to live normal lives.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> No one I know was forced to get a shot.
> 
> You didn't get one so you were not forced either.
> 
> I can't believe you're still whining about this even when COVID is over


Does Fauci know that covid is over?  Does senile Joe know?  Does CNN know?  Does WHO know?


----------



## Blues Man

Redfish said:


> I did get the first two moderna shots,  zero negative reaction,  but I still caught covid later,   No one could travel without a vax card, or enter public buildings, or go to a sporting event-------so yes, we were forced if we wanted to live normal lives.


I was never asked for a vaccine card and I went to concerts and restaurants and the Town Hall I traveled to other states too.


----------



## Blues Man

Redfish said:


> Does Fauci know that covid is over?  Does senile Joe know?  Does CNN know?  Does WHO know?




It's over.


----------



## j-mac

Monk-Eye said:


> " Off Track "
> 
> * Moron More On *
> 
> No , imbecile , women enter abortion clinics when they are about to miscarry and would otherwise bleed to death .
> 
> The medical question is when and whether to administer anesthesia , whatever the circumstance .


That’s a small percentage, most if not the vast majority of abortions are out of convenience reasons.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> No one I know was forced to get a shot.
> 
> You didn't get one so you were not forced either.
> 
> I can't believe you're still whining about this even when COVID is over


Believe it.  Because we know you Fascist fucks will try this again.  Had Trump NOT WON.  Biden would have done what Trudeau did and you know it.

Trying to pass laws by FIAT..........OSHA.............

Yeah........we ARE NOT OVER CALLING YOUR SORRY ASSES OUT ON THAT.  Or the Vaccine injuries that are ongoing that you deny.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> I was never asked for a vaccine card and I went to concerts and restaurants and the Town Hall I traveled to other states too.


I do not believe you.   I had to show a vax card to enter an NFL stadium last year and to get on a plane, and to enter a courthouse.  Had to wear a mask to enter a doctor's office, get on a plane, walk into an airport, go to a down town bar, go to a hotel.  You are lying.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> It's over.


Calling you out on this BS is NOT OVER............Get used to it............and get used to Lawyers ads eventually.......Did your company force you to take the vaccine and are INJURED.......Call now for a Free council and join the class action suit against Dildo incorporated.


----------



## Redfish

j-mac said:


> That’s a small percentage, most if not the vast majority of abortions are out of convenience reasons.


yes, and the majority eliminate black or hispanic children.   Racist abortionists !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canon Shooter

Captain Caveman said:


> I'll try again too, people need to remember how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again because we ought to act always as to produce the greatest good for the greatest possible number.
> 
> The many do not seek abortions, the few do. Abortion causes psychological, moral, financial and long term problems on societies. The many suffer from the few because they need to learn how to prevent unwanted pregnancies again.
> 
> You do know the effects that abortions have on society, do you? I assumed you did, but evidently, obviously not due to your confusion.
> 
> So what's your answer to Spock's wisdom now that you know abortion impacts on society?



Dude, last time: The woman in Colorado wants to terminate her pregnancy. The ten men in Maine don't want her to.

Why should their desire that she not terminate her pregnancy supersede her desire to do so?


----------



## eagle1462010

Redfish said:


> I do not believe you.   I had to show a vax card to enter an NFL stadium last year and to get on a plane, and to enter a courthouse.  Had to wear a mask to enter a doctor's office, get on a plane, walk into an airport, go to a down town bar, go to a hotel.  You are lying.


New Orleans passed a local VACCINE PASSPORT law........Never went there but know some who did ........Everyone just flashed fake careds.........hand made and went SEE MY PASSPORT.   lmao

They passed it and everyone ignored it.


----------



## Redfish

Blues Man said:


> It's over.


those clowns I mentioned don't think its over.   I agree with you, but they don't.


----------



## Redfish

eagle1462010 said:


> New Orleans passed a local VACCINE PASSPORT law........Never went there but know some who did ........Everyone just flashed fake careds.........hand made and went SEE MY PASSPORT.   lmao
> 
> They passed it and everyone ignored it.


correct, lots of fake vax cards.


----------



## Canon Shooter

woodwork201 said:


> You said that abortion is a moral question based on our religion.  You're wrong.  If moral questions come only from religion then rape would be in the same category.  You claim you're ok with punishing rapists so is that because of your religion?  Your anger just proves that you're a hypocrite and that I've proven it absolutely.



You've proven nothing.

I'm okay with punishing rapists because I think rapists are pieces of shit. I don't follow any religion. I don't need some fantasy set of rules to tell me what is wrong and what is right...



woodwork201 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've also never suggested that two people get married because they make a baby.  I'm very careful to speak of commitment and not marriage.   You  don't need a piece of paper from the Church or State to make and be a family but you do need a forever commitment.  I'm glad you and your baby's mother did that.



And the fact that we did that completely annihilated your ignorant comment about how I would expect a woman I get pregnant to have an abortion.

So, again, go fuck yourself...



woodwork201 said:


> Just don't tell me that my objection to ripping apart, limb-by-limb, the body of a feeling, unborn, baby is invalid because leaders of my church also object to the ripping apart, limb-by-limb, the body of a feeling, unborn, baby, and then you don't apply the same logic to your own objection to rape.  It shows you for the hypocrite that you are and makes you irrelevant in the discussion.



When did I ever say your opinion is invalid? I never said that, so stop lying.

Would you rather be a hypocrite or a lying piece of shit like you?


----------



## Redfish

Canon Shooter said:


> Dude, last time: The woman in Colorado wants to terminate her pregnancy. The ten men in Maine don't want her to.
> 
> Why should their desire that she not terminate her pregnancy supersede her desire to do so?


Colorado will probably vote to allow abortions, other states may ban it.  so if you disagree with your states decision, move.


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> Dude, last time: The woman in Colorado wants to terminate her pregnancy. The ten men in Maine don't want her to.
> 
> Why should their desire that she not terminate her pregnancy supersede her desire to do so?


Colorado allows abortion.  They already do abortions who fly in from states like Texas.  

Roe v Wade didn't change that.  What the hell are you smoking.  Pass it out.









						Colorado Welcomes Women As Abortion Rights Are Threatened
					

Many women sought care in Colorado when abortion laws changed in other states last year.




					denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> bullshit, I have no desire to control any life but mine.  But you asshole libs want to force everyone to get a shot that has proven dangerous, wear masks that do nothing, and buy $6 gas.
> 
> Its the left that wants to force its views on everyone.    We live in a representative republic where the voters determine who represents them, and the voters decide issues like this at the ballot box.
> 
> you left wing assholes want to live like the Chinese or North Koreans,  its amazing how ignorant you are.



You are the one that wants the "people" to decide who a person can marry and what, if any, form of birth control they can use.  

You cries of whataboutism fall on deaf ears


----------



## Canon Shooter

woodwork201 said:


> I apologize for the part about you asking your girlfriend to kill the baby.  I was thinking about another member who has said specifically that he wants throw away women and would not marry them.  I confused the two.  I apologize.



If you can't pay closer attention to who you're talking to, maybe the internet's not for you.

Apology accepted. 

Now you can apologize for your lie that I think your opinion is invalid.

The fact is that I don't think YOUR opinion is invalid, but you need to keep in mind that it is YOUR opinion, and what happens in someone else's life should not be determined by anyone else's opinion.

Would you also do away with same-sex marriage?


----------



## eagle1462010

Redfish said:


> correct, lots of fake vax cards.


Guys were given fake white cards when they entered a bar........lol

Was a complete joke.  No one gave a shit.


----------



## Blues Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Believe it.  Because we know you Fascist fucks will try this again.  Had Trump NOT WON.  Biden would have done what Trudeau did and you know it.
> 
> Trying to pass laws by FIAT..........OSHA.............
> 
> Yeah........we ARE NOT OVER CALLING YOUR SORRY ASSES OUT ON THAT.  Or the Vaccine injuries that are ongoing that you deny.


Yeah OK

If this If that

you're whining about shit that never even happened now.


----------



## flan327

eagle1462010 said:


> Returned to the states needs to be done on a MASSIVE SCALE.  And FIRE THE 4TH tier of govt.  Federal branches and employees.


You need to be fired


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> Yeah OK
> 
> If this If that
> 
> you're whining about shit that never even happened now.


Coming to a theatre near you soon.  Enjoy KARMA BITCH.......

Take your fascism to a place that will accept it...........IT'S NOT HERE.


----------



## Golfing Gator

eagle1462010 said:


> Colorado allows abortion. They already do abortions who fly in from states like Texas.
> 
> Roe v Wade didn't change that. What the hell are you smoking. Pass it out.



For now.  But almost all prominent Repubs are saying that the  _Dobbs v. Jackson _ruling should lead to a national ban on abortion.   This is the plan should they win back control of congress.

First this, then same sex marriage and then if they have time birth control.


----------



## Canon Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> Colorado allows abortion.  They already do abortions who fly in from states like Texas.
> 
> Roe v Wade didn't change that.  What the hell are you smoking.  Pass it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado Welcomes Women As Abortion Rights Are Threatened
> 
> 
> Many women sought care in Colorado when abortion laws changed in other states last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denver.cbslocal.com



If you can't keep up, don't comment.

I'm quite aware that Colorado permits abortion, which is why my question was written as it was.

The very idea that an elderly black man in Washington DC gets to have an opinion on this matter is fascinating to me...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Redfish said:


> Colorado will probably vote to allow abortions, other states may ban it.  so if you disagree with your states decision, move.



Just... stop.

Despite your apparent belief that you're responding to what I've written, you're actually not...


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> If you can't keep up, don't comment.
> 
> I'm quite aware that Colorado permits abortion, which is why my question was written as it was.
> 
> The very idea that an elderly black man in Washington DC gets to have an opinion on this matter is fascinating to me...


He had an opinion because the State of Mississippi asked the question.  And it his job to give an answer based on the Constitution.

Now he made a decision.  He said no where in the Constitution is the right to Abortion Guaranteed.  It's not there.  So he overruled a previous decision that many believe was wrong.

And in the Roe decision they stated that LIFE DOES BEGIN IN THE WOMB.  Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed.  They also stated they did not decide WHEN LIFE BEGINS.  THEY SAID THAT IS THE LEGISLATURE'S JOB.

And 50 years later that HAS NOT BEEN CODIFIED.


----------



## BlueGin

dblack said:


> Maybe you want the government's nose up your crotch - I don't.


Of course you do,which is why the pro abortion crowd constantly makes demands for the government to grant them things related to reproduction.


----------



## Canon Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> And in the Roe decision t*hey stated that LIFE DOES BEGIN IN THE WOMB*. Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed. They also stated *they did not decide WHEN LIFE BEGINS*. THEY SAID THAT IS THE LEGISLATURE'S JOB.



This is confusing as fuck.

Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?

And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> So then cleaning your ears is a "medical procedure" too right?


With every post you're looking stuipder and stuipider


----------



## Blues Man

Death Angel said:


> With every post you're looking stuipder and stuipider


No what's stupid is saying wiping your nose with a Q tip is a "medical procedure"


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> This is confusing as fuck.
> 
> Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?
> 
> And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...


Read the dang decision.  Read about VIABILITY AND GET BACK TO ME.


----------



## eagle1462010

Blues Man said:


> No what's stupid is saying wiping your nose with a Q tip is a "medical procedure"


You jabbing one up my nose saying do it OR ELSE.........Will require a medical procedure after for someone.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" None Of Your Business In The First Place "

* Over Population Poverty No Problem The Excuse We Are Communists **



j-mac said:


> That’s a small percentage, most if not the vast majority of abortions are out of convenience reasons.



** Gawd Thoughts On Genetic Perpetuity **

" Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery "





						Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery
					

" Congressional Thumpers Demand That Abortion Be Legal For Adultery "  * A Peering Two Be That Weigh *  Should an exception to allow abortion be allowed for a pregnancy resulting from adultery ?   https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Numbers+5&version=KJV  27 And when he hath made her to...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordeal_of_the_bitter_water
_A Sotah (Hebrew: שוטה [1] / סוטה) is a woman suspected of adultery who undergoes the ordeal of bitter water or ordeal of jealousy ..
..._
*If the fetus aborts as a result of the ordeal, this presumably confirms her guilt of adultery, otherwise her innocence is presumed if the fetus does not abort .

* Conclusions Of Gawd *

The criteria of success according to nature is to survive and from the trial of bitter water it is apparent that being duped into raising the bastard of another apparently does not satisfy the criteria .*

An after life , a chance for eternal life , the life to come , reincarnation , born again , etc. are metaphors for passing on ones genetic identity so that another , both figuratively and literally as oneself , may have an opportunity to experience the sentience and sapience that is afforded as life , where failure to do so in perpetuity is ascribed the metaphors of final judgement or eternal damnation .

** Lion Of Judea ? * *









						Understanding lion infanticide - Africa Geographic
					

Lion infanticide: A look into why lions sometimes kill the offspring of their own species.




					africageographic.com
				



_When a new coalition of males takes over a pride, they almost always kill the prides’ cubs, since they are not biologically related and do not want to spend energy ensuring that other lions’ genes will be passed on. _

** Scientists Rush to Understand the Murderous Mamas of the Monkey World **









						Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
					

A study has revealed that among the mustached tamarins, the mothers can be a deadly menace to their offspring -- and their infanticidal tendencies can provide some insight into human behavior too




					content.time.com
				




_Infanticide is disturbingly common in nature. *It's typically committed by males that take over a pride or pack and kill whatever babies are present to make room for the ones they plan to father.* It's not nearly as common for parents to behave murderously toward their own babies, and it's much rarer still for a mother to be the attacker — especially among primates.

When there were at least three assisting males in the troop, the researchers found, the survival rate for infants was an impressive 75%; when there were two or fewer males, the number fell to 42%. When a mother-to-be was the only gestating female in a group, the baby she gave birth to had an 80% chance of surviving at least three months. When there were two or more pregnancies, that forecast plunged to just 20%. "Births must be spaced by three months or more," the authors wrote, "in order to allow efficient helping behavior."_


----------



## Canon Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> Read the dang decision.  Read about VIABILITY AND GET BACK TO ME.



Your post wins the "Confusing Nonsense" Award.

What are you saying when you make this statement:

*Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed.*

That's simply not a proper sentence and, as such, it conveys nothing. I'm rather certain, though, that conveying nothing was not your intent. 

So, unknot your panties, I'm just asking for clarification...


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> Your post wins the "Confusing Nonsense" Award.
> 
> What are you saying when you make this statement:
> 
> *Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed.*
> 
> That's simply not a proper sentence and, as such, it conveys nothing. I'm rather certain, though, that conveying nothing was not your intent.
> 
> So, unknot your panties, I'm just asking for clarification...


Had you read up on the issue you would understand.   But you are NOT INFORMED.

Read the Roe V Wade decision and learn about VIABILITY.


----------



## Lisa558

Canon Shooter said:


> If you can't keep up, don't comment.
> 
> I'm quite aware that Colorado permits abortion, which is why my question was written as it was.
> 
> The very idea that an elderly black man in Washington DC gets to have an opinion on this matter is fascinating to me...


That “elderly black man“ is a Supreme Court justice, charged with seeing the Constitution is not violated. You libs scream racism at your opponents, but as soon as a black disagrees with liberalism, you demean and disrespect him.


----------



## Canon Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> Had you read up on the issue you would understand.   But you are NOT INFORMED.
> 
> Read the Roe V Wade decision and learn about VIABILITY.



I know what viability means.

What I don;t understand is the gibberish sentence you wrote. It makes no sense whatsoever...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Lisa558 said:


> That “elderly black man“ is a Supreme Court justice, charged with seeing the Constitution is not violated. You libs scream racism at your opponents, but as soon as a black disagrees with liberalism, you demean and disrespect him.



Pull your head out of your ass, kitten. I voted for Trump twice. I'm _hardly _a lib.

Believe it or not, there are conservatives who are pro-choice...


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> I know what viability means.
> 
> What I don;t understand is the gibberish sentence you wrote. It makes no sense whatsoever...


Exactly.  You are trashing people and don't even know what it meant. 

Most here by now who looked at this know what it means.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Perspectives Of A State "

* A Bit Of Assistance **


Canon Shooter said:


> This is confusing as fuck.
> 
> Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?
> 
> And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...


A state is comprised of citizens , without the citizen a state does not exist .

A citizen and its constitutional protections are instantiated at birth ; ergo , equal protection requires birth .

Blackmun wrote " Logically, of course, *a legitimate state interest* in this area need not stand or fall on acceptance of the belief that life begins at conception or at some other point prior to live birth*.*" .

The roe court then deduced that post natural viability a standard of live birth was relative , that is sufficient in potential for live birth , and alluded to a " potential life " .

*The meaning of potential life has nothing to do with designating a biological life , rather it is an allusion to a potential wright to life from the perspective of a state .*

From a supposition for a post viability , potential birth , potential life , the roe court ruled that *a state interest *could begin and a state could proscribe ( outlaw ) abortion beginning in the third trimester when it occurs .

Another consideration would be that of capital punishment , where an individual whom removes a wright to life of another , by double entendre , is subject to having their own wright to life removed , albeit by due process .

*So in the context of capital punishment , a state is not concerned with whether the individual is alive and defacto entitled to equal protection of that wright , rather a state is concerned with whether a wright to life is entitled .*

Many religious institutions claim to be pro-life and against capital punishment , whereas *those who understand a separation between church and state are concerned only with an entitlement to a wright to life - in and of itself , and both abortion and capital punishment are expected *.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fetal viability - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Period of viability[edit]​Beliefs about viability vary by country. Medical decisions regarding the resuscitation of extremely preterm infants (EPI) deemed to be in the "grey zone" usually take into account weight and gestational age, as well as parental views.[15][16][17][18] One 2018 study showed that there was a significant difference between countries in what was considered to be the "grey zone": the "grey zone" was considered to be 22.0–22.6/23 weeks in Sweden, 23.0–23.6/24 weeks in the UK, and 24.0–25.6/26 weeks in Netherlands.[15] Whether the fetus is in the period of viability may have legal ramifications as far as the fetus' rights of protection are concerned.[19] Traditionally, the period of viability referred to the period after the twenty-eighth week,[20]

United States Supreme Court[edit]​The United States Supreme Court stated in _Roe v. Wade_ (1973) that viability, definied as the "interim point at which the fetus becomes ... potentially able to live outside the mother's womb, albeit with artificial aid",[21] "is usually placed at about seven months (28 weeks) but may occur earlier, even at 24 weeks."[21] The 28-week definition became part of the "trimester framework" marking the point at which the "compelling state interest" (under the doctrine of strict scrutiny) in preserving potential life became possibly controlling, permitting states to freely regulate and even ban abortion after the 28th week.[21] The subsequent _Planned Parenthood v. Casey_ (1992) modified the "trimester framework", permitting the states to regulate abortion in ways not posing an "undue burden" on the right of the mother to an abortion at any point before viability; on account of technological developments between 1973 and 1992, viability itself was legally dissociated from the hard line of 28 weeks, leaving the point at which "undue burdens" were permissible variable depending on the technology of the time and the judgment of the state legislatures.

Born-Alive Infants Protection Act of 2002[edit]​In 2002, the U.S. government enacted the Born-Alive Infants Protection Act. Whereas a fetus may be _viable_ or not _viable_ in utero, this law provides a legal definition for personal human life when not in utero. It defines "born alive" as "the complete expulsion or extraction from his or her mother of that member, at any stage of development, who after such expulsion or extraction breathes or has a beating heart, pulsation of the umbilical cord, or definite movement of voluntary muscles"[22] and specifies that any of these is the action of a living human person. While the implications of this law for defining viability in medicine may not be fully explored,[23] in practice doctors and nurses are advised not to resuscitate such persons with gestational age of 22 weeks or less, under 400 g weight, with anencephaly, or with a confirmed diagnosis of trisomy 13 or 18.[24][25]


Abortion could be banned after 22 weeks before this decision.  Above is the history.

Mississippi pushed to overturn Roe by saying LIFE BEGINS before viability.  15 weeks is the Mississippi law.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" State By State Whimsy Per Election For Non Enumerated Wright In Us 9th Is Idiocy "

* Equal Protection Clause Violated **


eagle1462010 said:


> Fetal viability - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi pushed to overturn Roe by saying LIFE BEGINS before viability.  15 weeks is the Mississippi law.​


By constitutional originalism , sustaining mississippi law is an egregious error , as it is inconsistent with an expectation for sufficient potential for survival by live birth , as it diminishes equal protection requirements with a citizen and  as it overextends the valid interests that should be available to a state .


----------



## Captain Caveman

Canon Shooter said:


> Dude, last time: The woman in Colorado wants to terminate her pregnancy. The ten men in Maine don't want her to.
> 
> Why should their desire that she not terminate her pregnancy supersede her desire to do so?


Because it's better for the many, society, as opposed to 10 in Maine.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> No more so than abortion, birth control and same sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment does not mention marriage at all.  And for the past few days we have been told that if the Constitution does not mention is specifically then it is left up to the states.
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope you all run on that platform as well as doing away with same sex marriage.   It is a sure winning strategy.


With the issue's that are being observed and dealt with today, 

- Here's how it works -

If anything gets to far out of line or out of whack in accordance to a majority citizen view across this nation, and it is established by evidentiary findings that certain activities show negative cause and effect of a severe nature and impact on society, (otherwise when encountering anything that has been granted as a right outside of our constitution), then in view of it's overwhelming evidentiary findings where it is found that the granted right is causing a big time negative impact upon society in many various evidentiary ways, then society will quickly rebuke it, and call to make changes in the rules and/or law's in order to end the right granted...... So it's up to those to conduct themselves in decent and humane ways if they want to keep their rights granted them or they will have those rights rebuked. 

It's as simple as that.

Example - Say a family grants a right for a neighbor kid to come in the back gate to go swimming, but to the families utter shock and horror the neighbor kid brings in 6 friends through the opened back gate to join in on the fun also. Next thing ya know, the family walks out to find the back yard destroyed, trash in the pool, shed painted up in graffiti, and the sprinkler system damaged. So what happens next ? The family bans the neighbor kid, puts a lock on the gate, and learns it's lesson. Trust is huge factor in everything. Lose the trust of the people, and get banned.

That's how this nation work's, and has worked since it's founding. Without the ability to correct a wrong if something is found to not work, then the nation is done, so it is my suggestion that if people want to retain their activities, rights, and freedom's granted, then they had best carry themselves decently, peacefully, and accordingly in society, otherwise being satisfied living within the boundary line's that were granted them.

Every human culture or activity has boundaries in which it must observe and submit to, otherwise in order for a civilized society to exist in harmony together. When those boundaries are crossed and abused then bad things begin to happen.

Abortion rights are a great example of boundary line's being broken in big ways, and the rights granted began to morph into something evil and unrecognizable to the common sense valued eyes of the good and civilized law abiding citizen's in this country. 

This is why abortion has now been placed outside of it's once upon a time newly federal granted protections, and has since been returned back to the states for a re-evaluation of it's purpose and allowance within the state's.

The federal government is not to uphold unconstitutional rules that are pushed upon it by the state's, and then those rules or law's begin ripping at the civilized fabric that has held this nation together since it's founding.

This is why we've seen many correction's over the year's, and those correction's will continue until God comes back to render judgement upon the entire world.

If guilty minded about these things, then I suggest that people as individual's or group's check themselves instead of playing the blame game as a deflection of what they were doing in society that was causing so much trouble and confusion.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fast Track Nowhere "

* Blathering Nonsense **


beagle9 said:


> With the issue's that are being observed and dealt with today,
> 
> - Here's how it works -
> 
> If anything gets to far out of line or out of whack in accordance to a majority citizen view across this nation, and it is established by evidentiary findings that certain activities show negative cause and effect of a severe nature and impact on society, (otherwise when encountering anything that has been granted as a right outside of our constitution), then in view of it's overwhelming evidentiary findings where it is found that the granted right is causing a big time negative impact upon society in many various evidentiary ways, then society will quickly rebuke it, and call to make changes in the rules and/or law's in order to end the right granted...... So it's up to those to conduct themselves in decent and humane ways if they want to keep their rights granted them or they will have those rights rebuked.
> 
> It's as simple as that.
> 
> Example - Say a family grants a right for a neighbor kid to come in the back gate to go swimming, but to the families utter shock and horror the neighbor kid brings in 6 friends through the opened back gate to join in on the fun also. Next thing ya know, the family walks out to find the back yard destroyed, trash in the pool, shed painted up in graffiti, and the sprinkler system damaged. So what happens next ? The family bans the neighbor kid, puts a lock on the gate, and learns it's lesson. Trust is huge factor in everything. Lose the trust of the people, and get banned.
> 
> That's how this nation work's, and has worked since it's founding. Without the ability to correct a wrong if something is found to not work, then the nation is done, so it is my suggestion that if people want to retain their activities, rights, and freedom's granted, then they had best carry themselves decently, peacefully, and accordingly in society, otherwise being satisfied living within the boundary line's that were granted them.
> 
> Every human culture or activity has boundaries in which it must observe and submit to, otherwise in order for a civilized society to exist in harmony together. When those boundaries are crossed and abused then bad things begin to happen.
> 
> Abortion rights are a great example of boundary line's being broken in big ways, and the rights granted began to morph into something evil and unrecognizable to the common sense valued eyes of the good and civilized law abiding citizen's in this country.
> 
> This is why abortion has now been placed outside of it's once upon a time newly federal granted protections, and has since been returned back to the states for a re-evaluation of it's purpose and allowance within the state's.
> 
> The federal government is not to uphold unconstitutional rules that are pushed upon it by the state's, and then those rules or law's begin ripping at the civilized fabric that has held this nation together since it's founding.
> 
> This is why we've seen many correction's over the year's, and those correction's will continue until God comes back to render judgement upon the entire world.
> 
> If guilty minded about these things, then I suggest that people as individual's or group's check themselves instead of playing the blame game as a deflection of what they were doing in society that was causing so much trouble and confusion.


blah , blah , blah , read





__





						Roe overturned
					

" Perspectives Of A State "  * A Bit Of Assistance *  This is confusing as fuck.  Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?  And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...  A...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Roe overturned
					

" Perspectives Of A State "  * A Bit Of Assistance *  This is confusing as fuck.  Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?  And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...  A...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> So then cleaning your ears is a "medical procedure" too right?


Quit while you aren't ahead bro.


----------



## beagle9

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Fast Track Nowhere "
> 
> * Blathering Nonsense **
> 
> blah , blah , blah , read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roe overturned
> 
> 
> " Perspectives Of A State "  * A Bit Of Assistance *  This is confusing as fuck.  Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?  And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...  A...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roe overturned
> 
> 
> " Perspectives Of A State "  * A Bit Of Assistance *  This is confusing as fuck.  Did they decide life begins in the womb or not?  And what are you trying to convey with "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed." That's not a sentence with any decipherable meaning...  A...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Your blah, blah, blah tells me you said to yourself "Oh chit damage control, damage control"... ROTFLMBO..


----------



## flan327

Meister said:


> Like that is the overwhelming reason for an abortion?  Really?


Quote the OP


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> Does Fauci know that covid is over?  Does senile Joe know?  Does CNN know?  Does WHO know?


They should, because if they don't then it's because as ole blowhard Joe said, "another pandemic is going to happen". Yeah maybe so ole Joe, but hopefully not in our lifetimes, so stop political fear mongering unless you know something no one else knows. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> I’m one of THE LEFT
> 
> Smarter than many here


You're just a troll is what you are.


----------



## dblack

BlueGin said:


> Of course you do,which is why the pro abortion crowd constantly makes demands for the government to grant them things related to reproduction.


I'm not a crowd.


----------



## basquebromance

Ireland is 87% Catholic. In 2018, 66% of Ireland voted to make abortion legal. 

The rest of the world is moving forward. The United States is falling back.


----------



## basquebromance

Let me get this straight - we can’t codify Roe because of the filibuster? But if Republicans take the House and Senate they’ll pass a national abortion ban? Presumably by abolishing the filibuster? So we’re just gonna sit around waiting for them to do it?


----------



## basquebromance

Let’s not mince words: Women will die because of this ruling


----------



## basquebromance

Wasn't Abbott going to stamp out rape,in Texas when their abortion bill came out??


----------



## Meister

flan327 said:


> Quote the OP





flan327 said:


> Quote the OP


Why?  I wasn't referencing the OP, was I?


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Coming to a theatre near you soon.  Enjoy KARMA BITCH.......
> 
> Take your fascism to a place that will accept it...........IT'S NOT HERE.


I thought Bluesman was a conservative in the past, did he flip or am I just confused ?? Hard to keep up with all the names and characters around here.


----------



## Sunsettommy

basquebromance said:


> Let me get this straight - we can’t codify Roe because of the filibuster? But if Republicans take the House and Senate they’ll pass a national abortion ban? Presumably by abolishing the filibuster? So we’re just gonna sit around waiting for them to do it?



If they do this stupid action as you speculate it will badly damage the party because it is STUPID!


----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


> Let’s not mince words: Women will die because of this ruling


Women will die because of this ruling?  How so?
If there is a medical necessity for an abortion, it's still there.
The ruling DID NOT outlaw abortions, Basque


----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


> Let me get this straight - we can’t codify Roe because of the filibuster? But if Republicans take the House and Senate they’ll pass a national abortion ban? Presumably by abolishing the filibuster? So we’re just gonna sit around waiting for them to do it?


You're getting way ahead of your skies.


----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


> Ireland is 87% Catholic. In 2018, 66% of Ireland voted to make abortion legal.
> 
> The rest of the world is moving forward. The United States is falling back.


Abortion IS NOT ILEGAL


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> They should, because if they don't then it's because as ole blowhard Joe said, "another pandemic is going to happen". Yeah maybe so ole Joe, but hopefully not in our lifetimes, so stop political fear mongering unless you know something no one else knows. Hmmmmmm.


COVID is NOT gone 

Maybe if Donnie Boy had not LIED about having enough vaccines 

More AMERICANS would still be alive today


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> Ireland is 87% Catholic. In 2018, 66% of Ireland voted to make abortion legal.
> 
> The rest of the world is moving forward. The United States is falling back.


Catholics eh ?? Uhhhhh Houston we have a problem if catholicism is setting the new way for all... lol


----------



## basquebromance

Meister said:


> Abortion IS NOT ILEGAL


in half the country it is


----------



## basquebromance

An Alabama doctor would now get 100 years in prison for performing an abortion while an Alabama man would only get 6 months for the rape.


----------



## flan327

basquebromance said:


> in half the country it is


So we continue to fight


----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


> in half the country it is


My suggestion is that the person who lives by abortions as a contraceptive should move to
those states that legalize it out of convenience


----------



## Meister

flan327 said:


> So we continue to fight


at the state level


----------



## task0778

basquebromance said:


> Let me get this straight - we can’t codify Roe because of the filibuster? But if Republicans take the House and Senate they’ll pass a national abortion ban? Presumably by abolishing the filibuster? So we’re just gonna sit around waiting for them to do it?



1.  The GOP is not going to nuke the filibuster.  Not going to happen and anyone who says that is full of crap.

2.  The GOP is not going to pass a national abortion ban.  Some of them would if they could, but not all of them.

3.  Maybe the Senate can do a bipartisan bill to restrict abortions to the 1st 13 weeks, or whatever the number turns out to be.  Probably that's wishful thinking, but then I never thought they'd do a bipartisan gun control bill either but they did.  Despite all the noise from the extremists on both sides, there are apparently enough votes to do something on substantive issues.  It'll be interesting to see how November shakes out;  will the moderates in both parties get rewarded or tossed out of office?


----------



## beagle9

Meister said:


> Women will die because of this ruling?  How so?
> If there is a medical necessity for an abortion, it's still there.
> The ruling DID NOT outlaw abortions, Basque


He's in fear mongering mode, just like his dear leader Biden and company stays in. Pay no attention to it... It's a waste of your time.


----------



## flan327

Meister said:


> My suggestion is that the person who lives by abortions as a contraceptive should move to
> those states that legalize it out of convenience


Just find a job that that?

Leave family and friends?


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> An Alabama doctor would now get 100 years in prison for performing an abortion while an Alabama man would only get 6 months for the rape.


Sounds like liberal justice at play..


----------



## flan327

Meister said:


> at the state level


Yea

But eventually national


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> Sounds like liberal justice at play..


Sounds like ALABAMA


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> Just find a job that that?
> 
> Leave family and friends?


You asking for you or a friend ? lol


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> You asking for you or a friend ? lol


I’m 66 YEARS OLD


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> Sounds like ALABAMA


Yeah with pockets of liberalism in their justice system.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> I’m 66 YEARS OLD


Ok for a friend then.. lol


----------



## beagle9




----------



## Meister

flan327 said:


> Just find a job that that?
> 
> Leave family and friends?








oh, brother......

Maybe a different contraceptive could be used other than an abortion? 
Her choice, no one is putting a gun to her head


----------



## petro

basquebromance said:


> in half the country it is


Sounds like a business opportunity. 
Start a bus service. 
Basques Baby Killing Tour Bus.


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> Yeah with pockets of liberalism in their justice system.


ALABAMA?

Liberal?!!

LMAO


----------



## flan327

Meister said:


> oh, brother......
> 
> Maybe a different contraceptive could be used other than an abortion?
> Her choice, no one is putting a gun to her head


A polar bear?!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Meister said:


> If there is a medical necessity for an abortion, it's still there.



Not really.  The new laws are so very vague on what is a "medical necessity" that it is doubtful any doctor would risk their livelihood making that call.


----------



## Meister

Golfing Gator said:


> Not really.  The new laws are so very vague on what is a "medical necessity" that it is doubtful any doctor would risk their livelihood making that call.


Says you.  
Now that the law has been overturned, they can shore up the legalities to the wording of a medical necessity.


----------



## flan327

Let’s scare women 
Cuz that’s the ‘Murican way


----------



## Golfing Gator

Meister said:


> Says you.



No, says the laws.  Try reading a couple of them.


----------



## flan327

Meister said:


> Says you.


Quote the laws then


----------



## flan327

Golfing Gator said:


> No, says the laws.  Try reading a couple of them.


What’s next?

Nanny nanny boo boo?


----------



## Meister

flan327 said:


> A polar bear?!


what does the 327 stand for in your name?

Yes, a polar bear giving a face palm to what you posted


----------



## Canon Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> Exactly.  You are trashing people and don't even know what it meant.
> 
> Most here by now who looked at this know what it means.



Dude, it's not a fucking sentence! If you can only view criticism as "trashing" someone, life's gonna' be tough for you.

"Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed."

Are you asking a question? If so, why not use a question mark? If you're not, why start out with "Why"?

"Why they used" is a grammatical train wreck. What are you referring to? Are you talking about 22 week bans or viability? Or are you talking about "term viability", in which case we go back to the fact that your sentence makes zero sense.

Honestly, I'm not out to trash you. I honestly don't know what the fuck you're saying. I can't tell if you're making a statement of fact or asking a question, and that would be clear to no one...


----------



## Meister

Golfing Gator said:


> No, says the laws.  Try reading a couple of them.


Now that the law has been overturned, they can shore up the legalities to the wording of a medical necessity.

This isn't rocket science, and nobody is trying to kill anyone who needs a medical procedure.
Sheesh you guys are pulling out all the stops.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> I thought Bluesman was a conservative in the past, did he flip or am I just confused ?? Hard to keep up with all the names and characters around here.


Hes not conservative


----------



## flan327

Meister said:


> what does the 327 stand for in your name?
> 
> Yes, a polar bear giving a face palm to what you posted


Birthday


----------



## flan327

flan327 said:


> Birthday


Is that acceptable?


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> Dude, it's not a fucking sentence! If you can only view criticism as "trashing" someone, life's gonna' be tough for you.
> 
> "Why they used the term viability and 22 weeks bans are allowed."
> 
> Are you asking a question? If so, why not use a question mark? If you're not, why start out with "Why"?
> 
> "Why they used" is a grammatical train wreck. What are you referring to? Are you talking about 22 week bans or viability? Or are you talking about "term viability", in which case we go back to the fact that your sentence makes zero sense.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not out to trash you. I honestly don't know what the fuck you're saying. I can't tell if you're making a statement of fact or asking a question, and that would be clear to no one...


I podted a link.  Lol


----------



## Canon Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> I podted a link.  Lol



I think I've discovered your problem...


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> I think I've discovered your problem...


I dont care.  Everything on this ruling is about when life begins.  In Roe v wade they used 28 weeks abortion bans are allowed.  2 more rulings changed it to 22 weeks.  

So laws all over the country reflected these number of weeks to ban abortions.

The Mississippi law is 15 weeks and it overturned Roe V Wade.

Now how is it you didnt know about 22 weeks?


----------



## beautress

Man of Ethics said:


> The Bible stresses the duty to help the poor.  I am sorry I do not have sources off-hand.


It's in the Book of Matthew, which I listened to last night on James Earl Jones reading of the New Testament. It's also mentioned in the first or second chapter of Daniel, which I read last month. I was trying to reread the Old Testament books I hadn't read in a spell earlier this year. Now that I got James Earl Jones cds, I finally am getting to reread the books I have read numerous times in years ago. I think it's a few chapters past the Sermon on the Mount which seems to my memory is in or around Chapter 5, but it's before Chapter 16. lol I listened to the first 16 chapters of Matthew last night. 


progressive hunter said:


> the bible yes,, the constitution no,,


Not exactly. The Declaration/or/Constitution mimics the good book by declaring all men are created equal, and the new Amendments added when the war between the States was over forbad slavery, through the Equal Rights for Women amendment. It took America 100 years to stop slavery and give voting rights to black men, and another 60 or 70 years to give women voting rights and equal opportunities for all. The New Testament was written a couple of thousand years ago, and it warned mankind that in Christ there is no east or west, meaning we are to help one another on equal terms, regardless of race, clan, sex, etc. We have three branches of government. The once were in accordance with the Bible, but now, with the Executive Branch and the House Chairman, not to mention the Senate majority leader who threatened two Justices by name a few days ago, I'm not sure why they are ignoring Constitutional law that forbids the harrassment of the Judical Branch justices when they are deciding the legality of truly bad earlier judgments that resulted in the deaths of 70,000,000 Americans with a decision that ignored the fact that a child in the womb is not the mother's body, and the mother is not the human being in her stomach area.

By the way, I've put the safety and happiness of our beloved Justices on my prayer list. They are just doing their job, and the majority of them placed abortion decisions in the states where its people live, which the earlier court failed to see. It would have seen if it knew one case would cause 70,000,000 "legalistic" murders of the unborn future American citizens and hard-hitting the dna handed down from the Founders to end in the 70,000,000 children who died before birth. Each state needs to figure out for itself where science places the beginning of a human life. Right now, it's apparent the DNA of a human zygote has the answer whether there are one or two human beings in the same body.

It's clear to me that the small human being with different DNA sequences than either parent is not its mother's body. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Meister said:


> Now that the law has been overturned, they can shore up the legalities to the wording of a medical necessity.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, and nobody is trying to kill anyone who needs a medical procedure.
> Sheesh you guys are pulling out all the stops.



The laws are written vaguely on purpose, by design.


----------



## progressive hunter

beautress said:


> It's in the Book of Matthew, which I listened to last night on James Earl Jones reading of the New Testament. It's also mentioned in the first or second chapter of Daniel, which I read last month. I was trying to reread the Old Testament books I hadn't read in a spell earlier this year. Now that I got James Earl Jones cds, I finally am getting to reread the books I have read numerous times in years ago. I think it's a few chapters past the Sermon on the Mount which seems to my memory is in or around Chapter 5, but it's before Chapter 16. lol I listened to the first 16 chapters of Matthew last night.
> 
> Not exactly. The Declaration/or/Constitution mimics the good book by declaring all men are created equal, and the new Amendments added when the war between the States was over forbad slavery, through the Equal Rights for Women amendment. It took America 100 years to stop slavery and give voting rights to black men, and another 60 or 70 years to give women voting rights and equal opportunities for all. The New Testament was written a couple of thousand years ago, and it warned mankind that in Christ there is no east or west, meaning we are to help one another on equal terms, regardless of race, clan, sex, etc. We have three branches of government. The once were in accordance with the Bible, but now, with the Executive Branch and the House Chairman, not to mention the Senate majority leader who threatened two Justices by name a few days ago, I'm not sure why they are ignoring Constitutional law that forbids the harrassment of the Judical Branch justices when they are deciding the legality of truly bad earlier judgments that resulted in the deaths of 70,000,000 Americans with a decision that ignored the fact that a child in the womb is not the mother's body, and the mother is not the human being in her stomach area.
> 
> By the way, I've put the safety and happiness of our beloved Justices on my prayer list. They are just doing their job, and the majority of them placed abortion decisions in the states where its people live, which the earlier court failed to see. It would have seen if it knew one case would cause 70,000,000 "legalistic" murders of the unborn future American citizens and hard-hitting the dna handed down from the Founders to end in the 70,000,000 children who died before birth. Each state needs to figure out for itself where science places the beginning of a human life. Right now, it's apparent the DNA of a human zygote has the answer whether there are one or two human beings in the same body.
> 
> It's clear to me that the small human being with different DNA sequences than either parent is not its mother's body. Not by a long shot.


yes on the safety of the justices and no the constitution doesnt say the government should take care of people regardless of what the good book says,,


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> There is no point to miss.
> 
> No one was forced to get a vaccine.


You're a liar. Lose your job or get the vaccine.

You're not looking good in this thread. Your responses are idiotic and desperate


----------



## Flopper

progressive hunter said:


> the bible yes,, the constitution no,,


Poverty is not a personal choice, but a reflection of our society.  Our culture ignores the  root causes which are shaped by society and beyond the control of the individual.  Like any disease dealing with the symptoms, crime, drugs, and deteriorating neighborhoods is not a cure it only relives the symptoms.  It doesn't matter where the money comes from.  If it does deal with the source of the problem, the children, then the money at best will only relieve current suffering and will do little to fix the problem.


----------



## flan327

Death Angel said:


> You're a liar. Lose your job or get the vaccine.
> 
> You're not looking good in this thread. Your responses are idiotic and desperate


You are the LIAR


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> Government has a duty to provide help to people in need -- first to their own citizens.


Patently false.

Government has neither the obligation nor the authority to take from one person the fruits of their labor (forced servitude) and give it to another.

You and I, on the other hand, do have the duty and obligation to help those in need through our churches, charities, communities, etc. - that is to help those truly in need,  not those who refuse to work for themselves.  As Jesus taught, sometimes, though, better to help them to help themselves rather than to give them a fish.  I'm OK with job training, aid with education, helping them to get to where they can care for themselves but no food, no money, no rent, no electric bills, from the government. None.


----------



## Flopper

gipper said:


> Is this an excuse for O’s fallure?
> 
> The USG is doing numerous things not granted in the constitution and this has gone on for decades. Seldom does the SC declare these things unconstitutional.
> 
> Obama proclaimed many times during his 2008 campaign that he would enact an abortion law, then once in office he dropped it.



Even if congress had passed  a law that protected abortion rights, this court would almost surely have struct it down with Row because if the court in 1970 did not have constitutional authority to protect abortion rights, the US congress would not have not have that authority.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> Sadly, most people would not obey Biblical Laws on charity without government help.


Government help?  So now taking my money at the point of a gun is helping me to donate to charity?  And an armed robber robbing me in Manhattan is just helping me be more biblical by donating to the poor robber?

And do you think God will give credit for charity forced at the point of a gun?  If the only time I donate is at the point of a gun I still get to claim I'm a charitable person when I get in front of St. Peter?


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> Even if congress had passed  a law that protected abortion rights, this court would almost surely have struct it down with Row because if the court in 1970 did not have constitutional authority to protect abortion rights, the US congress would not have not have that authority.


No way to know that. Speculation.


----------



## woodwork201

Flopper said:


> As it stands now maybe as much as 20% of the women in the country will lose their right to an abortion within their state. However, many states that ban abortion allow it during the first 6 weeks, 12 weeks, or 15 weeks which happens to be the time when most women seek abortions. Even thou they may not be able to get and abortion at a clinic in the state there is always the abortion pill and out of state abortions.   I don't expect the court ruling to have the result pro-lifers are looking for.


When women are delayed in getting an abortion, they will often change their mind.  When they're traveling with the thought of killing their baby on their mind the entire time, many will turn around and go home.

But, if it saves just one baby, the entire effort was worth it.  We all know it will save many thousands.


----------



## woodwork201

Flopper said:


> SCOTUS is done with abortion.  It's a state issue.


It's not necessarily over, especially as long as the doctrine of substantive due process stands.  It could and should be argued that the life of the baby cannot be taken without due process and that the government giving permission to doctors and mothers to take that life violates substantive due process or procedural due process or both.  In such a case they would have to, it seems to me, rule that life begins at conception.

I'm sure there are those who are preparing such cases already.


----------



## woodwork201

Flopper said:


> Yet, overturning Row may prove to be a huge problem for pro-lifers because it will prevent the federal government from being involved in any right to abortion issue.  It is all up to each individual state.  That may sound good now but when the time comes when republicans have a strong control of congress and the presidency, a federal ban on abortion will be impossible because the SCOTUS ruling made abortion a state issue.  What pro-lifers want is a total abolishment of abortion and overturning Roe has made that all but impossible.


So in one post you suggest that Congress can pass a law to make abortion a federal right and the Court would uphold it.  Then in this post you suggest that if Congress were to pass a national ban on abortion the Court would be required to overturn it as a States Rights issue.  Talk about having it both ways.


----------



## woodwork201

Flopper said:


> Thomas wants to overturn Griswold vs Connecticut which would allow states to dictate what type of contraception if any their citizens could use.  Thomas is a firm believer in a strict interpretation of the enumerated powers in the constitution .  All power that are not specifically declared a power of the federal government is a state power.  No matter what the consequence would be he wants to bring America into a non-interpreted adherence to the constitution.  So if Thomas had his way, he would restore state control of contraceptives', reverse the gay marriage ruling, eliminate Medicaid as a federal program as well as Medicare, Social Security, Financial assistance to Education, etc.  However most of his fellow justices are not willing to destroy the nation and rebuild it in a strict accordance with the constitution.



The government has no authority except that provided in strict accordance with the Constitution.  Thomas is exactly right and, I think it was Scalia that said something about that just because a violation of the Constitution was long-standing doesn't make it right and it still needs to be remedied.  If the government can give itself powers outside of the Constitution then we have just tyranny and not a constitutional republic at all.  

Thomas is 100% correct and, painful or not, the authority and limits of the Constitution must be restored.

What you're suggesting is more like where an infant is kidnapped and is found 10 years later, thinking the woman who kidnapped her is her actual mother.  It would be like saying, well, the pain of returning the child to her actual mother is too great so we let the kidnapping stand.

It is very sad that the child was stolen and has to go through the pain of learning the truth and living with it.  

It will be sad and difficult for many who have based their lives on the unconstitutional powers of government but it will have to be done.


----------



## flan327

woodwork201 said:


> When women are delayed in getting an abortion, they will often change their mind.  When they're traveling with the thought of killing their baby on their mind the entire time, many will turn around and go home.
> 
> But, if it saves just one baby, the entire effort was worth it.  We all know it will save many thousands.


Bull crap 💩


----------



## Flopper

woodwork201 said:


> The reason I don't like abortion, and I assume the reason everyone else that hates abortion hates it, is that it kills a living baby, often a baby developed to the point of feeling pain.  On Fox last week they showed video from an in-the-womb blood draw of a very small baby.  When the needle went in, you could see the baby squirm in pain.
> 
> Abortion is ripping apart the body of a living, feeling, human being, limb from limb, pulling the head from the neck and spine, and sucking out the parts with a vacuum.
> 
> Last I heard, the abortion of babies created from rape or incest are aborted exactly the same.  There's no special, not-painful, not violent, not evil, way to abort a rape baby or an incest baby. Aborting a rape or incest baby is every bit as cruel, painful, and evil as is aborting a baby for birth control.
> 
> Is the sin of a rape baby's conception justification to do this to the baby?


Fetal pain as it has been called is simply a reaction to a stimulus.  It is not perceived by the fetus in the way and adult perceives pain creating anxiety, fear, and need to escape .  Typically a fetus will not experience fetal until 26 week of gestation and very few can experience it during the 1st trimester when 90% of abortions occur.

 The pain you are ignoring is the pain of the unwanted child borne to parents that have no real love or desire for the child because they are consumed by their love for drugs, alcohol, money, career, or the freedom they would be denied by having a child.  As study after study shows, the pain of the unwanted child translates into low self-esteem, poor performance in school, acceptance of gangs, drugs, and crime. Abolishing abortion will create hundreds of thousands of unwanted children.


----------



## basquebromance

This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedoms are on the ballot. The right to privacy, liberty, equality — they’re all on the ballot,


----------



## woodwork201

Captain Caveman said:


> Well, there are associations between empathy and the temperaments. But that is something that needs and awful lot of study as opposed to trying to post it as comments on a forum.


That's true.  I can only tell you how I feel as a conservative.  I assume other conservatives feel like I do.


Captain Caveman said:


> If Trump went bankrupt and became poor, would you pity and have empathy for Trump?


Most certainly.  I feel like the left is trying hard to destroy him and his family and all of his companies and all of his employees.  If they succeed, it is certainly possible that he becomes a pauper from no fault of his own. That is the classic case of for whom conservatives do have empathy.   

It would be terribly sad if he and his family and his employees were all brought to that because of the political scheming and hatred created through the lies of Democratic leaders pushing an agenda over truth.



Captain Caveman said:


> And rather than fight government, why work with them and vote for the independent candidate that would make a politician. Both in the UK and US, the majority seem stuck with tunnel vision of two parties.


Same thing; work or fight. I fight my own Republican congress person because he's a fraud.  I donate to his primary opponents.  I do what I can.  


Captain Caveman said:


> I don't normally vote in local elections, I normally just vote Tory in the general election, but this time, I voted for the Green candidate in the local election, simply because he got off his backside to come see the constituents.


Wow.  This is just sad.  Your vote is bought with just a knock on the door?  He didn't even have to give  you a schilling and you sold your vote?  No care for whether his plans or goals align with what you believe, you like him personally?  

That is why we have Biden - because people voted against mean tweets without considering what Biden was very explicitly, very vocally, promising to do to our nation.  Now that he's doing it, suddenly they no longer like him.  

You cheated yourself and your community and your nation.


----------



## woodwork201

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  I watched that and other videos after that was brought up.
> 
> She wants to go after them using TITLE IX.  Her legal team stated it was a losing case when it goes to court.
> 
> Her words were to not WASTE TIME on a battle that can't legally be won.  I looked into the Title IX and it is where the Trans and NCAA uses it to FORCE THE ISSUE.  If you don't do as we say we will sue you and bring you up on charges.  That is TITLE IX.
> 
> She wants to Change that 1972 law to stop the insanity of transmen into women's sports.  That IS THE LAW THAT NEEDS TO BE CORRECTED TO END THIS.
> 
> I LEARNED THIS after people like you attacked her for this.
> 
> I STAND BY HER and DISREGARD your saying it's Bull Crap.  I read up on it and MADE AN INFORMED DECISION.  She is RIGHT.  And YOU ARE WRONG in my opinion.


You just want to date her.


----------



## Flopper

woodwork201 said:


> The government has no authority except that provided in strict accordance with the Constitution.  Thomas is exactly right and, I think it was Scalia that said something about that just because a violation of the Constitution was long-standing doesn't make it right and it still needs to be remedied.  If the government can give itself powers outside of the Constitution then we have just tyranny and not a constitutional republic at all.
> 
> Thomas is 100% correct and, painful or not, the authority and limits of the Constitution must be restored.
> 
> What you're suggesting is more like where an infant is kidnapped and is found 10 years later, thinking the woman who kidnapped her is her actual mother.  It would be like saying, well, the pain of returning the child to her actual mother is too great so we let the kidnapping stand.
> 
> It is very sad that the child was stolen and has to go through the pain of learning the truth and living with it.
> 
> It will be sad and difficult for many who have based their lives on the unconstitutional powers of government but it will have to be done.


If the court overturned every law that is not in strict adherence to the constitution and without interpretations imposed by the philosophy of the living constitution,  it would destroy the Unites States as we know it today. I'm sure many conservatives would welcome it because they hate this country as it is today believing that a new nation founded on the constitution as founders wrote it would arise out of the ashes. Thankfully, there are few that share these beliefs.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> No more so than abortion, birth control and same sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment does not mention marriage at all.  And for the past few days we have been told that if the Constitution does not mention is specifically then it is left up to the states.
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope you all run on that platform as well as doing away with same sex marriage.   It is a sure winning strategy.



Long standing privileges and immunities.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Long standing privileges and immunities.



longer than 50 years?


----------



## ding

Cardinal Carminative said:


> As such then you have given up your right to privacy since no explicit enumerated right to privacy exists within the US Constitution.


The Privacy Act of 1974 (5 U.S.C. § 552a) protects personal information held by the federal government by preventing unauthorized disclosures of such information. Individuals also have the right to review such information, request corrections, and be informed of any disclosures.

There are no federal privacy laws regulating many companies, they're pretty much free to do what they want with the data, unless a state has its own data privacy law (more on that below). In most states, companies can use, share, or sell any data they collect about you without notifying you that they're doing so.


----------



## woodwork201

Blues Man said:


> So you can't quote any post where I said people should be forced to get a vaccine against their will.
> 
> Noted


The threat of starvation is force.  The threat of homelessness is force.  Force does not require strapping them into a chair and injecting them against their will.

The recent NYC case forces the States to give gun permits on a Shall Issue basis.  Did they go to the state and strap the agency into a chair and attach a robotic arm to their hand and physically force them?  No.  Force does not always mean physical force.









						Force or threat Definition | Law Insider
					

Sample Contracts and Business Agreements




					www.lawinsider.com


----------



## Meister

basquebromance said:


> This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedoms are on the ballot. The right to privacy, liberty, equality — they’re all on the ballot,


Well, along with inflation, gas prices, illegal immigration, rising interest rates price of food, economy, crime......You know, the things that affect
everyone.


----------



## Captain Caveman

woodwork201 said:


> That's true.  I can only tell you how I feel as a conservative.  I assume other conservatives feel like I do.
> 
> Most certainly.  I feel like the left is trying hard to destroy him and his family and all of his companies and all of his employees.  If they succeed, it is certainly possible that he becomes a pauper from no fault of his own. That is the classic case of for whom conservatives do have empathy.
> 
> It would be terribly sad if he and his family and his employees were all brought to that because of the political scheming and hatred created through the lies of Democratic leaders pushing an agenda over truth.
> 
> 
> Same thing; work or fight. I fight my own Republican congress person because he's a fraud.  I donate to his primary opponents.  I do what I can.
> 
> Wow.  This is just sad.  Your vote is bought with just a knock on the door?  He didn't even have to give  you a schilling and you sold your vote?  No care for whether his plans or goals align with what you believe, you like him personally?
> 
> That is why we have Biden - because people voted against mean tweets without considering what Biden was very explicitly, very vocally, promising to do to our nation.  Now that he's doing it, suddenly they no longer like him.
> 
> You cheated yourself and your community and your nation.


No, I don't normally vote in local elections. The green candidate, his son used to go to school with my eldest son, so I kinda know him. Voting ends at 10pm and I say sat there at about 7pm. I thought, "Sod it, I'll go up to the town hall and vote, I&ll give the vote to xxxx". I went up to vote without my voting card because I threw it out the day it came through the letterbox. Just told them my name and address, put the x on the paperwork and put it in the voting box. He came second, about 100 votes or so behind the Tory winner.

Come general election, I might not vote Tory, definitely not Labour or Lib Dems. So it depends on who's left on the voting form, and if they don't tickle my fancy, then probably back to Tory, but I'll see.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Quite an interesting read.





__





						Abortion Rates by Country 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## woodwork201

Canon Shooter said:


> You've proven nothing.
> 
> I'm okay with punishing rapists because I think rapists are pieces of shit. I don't follow any religion. I don't need some fantasy set of rules to tell me what is wrong and what is right...


And I'm OK with punishing abortionists because I think abortionists are pieces of shit.  I don't need religion to tell me what is wrong and what is right.  You keep saying that religious people can't recognize wrong from right but, somehow, you can.  You're still a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## eagle1462010

woodwork201 said:


> You just want to date her.


Nope.  I looked up the issue and she is SPOT THE FUCK ON.


----------



## woodwork201

Canon Shooter said:


> If you can't pay closer attention to who you're talking to, maybe the internet's not for you.
> 
> Apology accepted.
> 
> Now you can apologize for your lie that I think your opinion is invalid.
> 
> The fact is that I don't think YOUR opinion is invalid, but you need to keep in mind that it is YOUR opinion, and what happens in someone else's life should not be determined by anyone else's opinion.
> 
> Would you also do away with same-sex marriage?


Why is the comparison about whether I would do away with same-sex marriage?  Nobody did away with abortion.  I would send same-sex marriage back to the states.  I would encourage my representatives to vote against same-sex marriage or, if they do allow it, to ban same-sex couples from adopting/grooming children.  I don't care what people do in their bedrooms that doesn't harm others.  I also don't care what other states do, other than letting admitted perverts adopt children.

I will continue to push/support/donate to the fight to prevent perverts from adopting children so that they can groom them and increase the perverts in the US by harming and sickening the minds of adopted children.  There are usually plenty of adoptive parents who will raise their adopted children in mentally healthy, loving, environments.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> Poverty is not a personal choice, but a reflection of our society.  Our culture ignores the  root causes which are shaped by society and beyond the control of the individual.  Like any disease dealing with the symptoms, crime, drugs, and deteriorating neighborhoods is not a cure it only relives the symptoms.  It doesn't matter where the money comes from.  If it does deal with the source of the problem, the children, then the money at best will only relieve current suffering and will do little to fix the problem.


Poverty us the result of poor personal choices.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> If the court overturned every law that is not in strict adherence to the constitution and without interpretations imposed by the philosophy of the living constitution, it would destroy the Unites States as we know it today


That would be a good thing.
.Maybe we'll call it "The GREAT Reset"!

BTW, the Founders absolutely disagree with the leftists "living Constitution"


----------



## woodwork201

Flopper said:


> Fetal pain as it has been called is simply a reaction to a stimulus.  It is not perceived by the fetus in the way and adult perceives pain creating anxiety, fear, and need to escape .  Typically a fetus will not experience fetal until 26 week of gestation and very few can experience it during the 1st trimester when 90% of abortions occur.
> 
> The pain you are ignoring is the pain of the unwanted child borne to parents that have no real love or desire for the child because they are consumed by their love for drugs, alcohol, money, career, or the freedom they would be denied by having a child.  As study after study shows, the pain of the unwanted child translates into low self-esteem, poor performance in school, acceptance of gangs, drugs, and crime. Abolishing abortion will create hundreds of thousands of unwanted children.


abortionists would say that.  The flailing and pulling away isn't pain... What a piece of shit.


----------



## Flopper

j-mac said:


> Ofcourse they are, because rather than wear a condom you’d rather just kill the baby for your convenience.


What a lot of nonsense. Most women that have an abortion  were using contraceptives in month they got pregnant. .  They either forgot it, were not using it correctly, or it simply failed which does happen with all contraception.  

 Anyone that believes this women use abortion as method of contraception doesn't understand how difficult is terminate a pregnancy's.

For years the Christian conservatives have created the big lie about abortion.  It goes something like this.  Most women that get abortions are whores and other degenerates, who frequent abortion mills,  mostly blacks and Hispanics who have never seen the inside of church.  

However the facts area bit a different.  62% are religiously affiliated. Most women that get abortion are White, typically in their twenties.  About half have never had an abortion. Most work in low income jobs. The average age in 22 although about 12% are teenagers and 4% are minors.  The largest prover of abortion in the country is Planned Parenthood.  75% of their client come to them they believe they are pregnant, only 3% get abortions.


----------



## Flopper

Death Angel said:


> That would be a good thing.
> .Maybe we'll call it "The GREAT Reset"!
> 
> BTW, the Founders absolutely disagree with the leftists "living Constitution"


I'm sure you would love it as would Russia and china.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> I'm sure you would love as would Russia and china.


Getting desperate I see. You're looking foolish.

Here's what TJ said about your "living Constitution":

on every question of construction, carry ourselves back to the time when the Constitution was adopted, recollect the spirit manifested in the debates, and *instead of trying what meaning may be squeezed out of the text, or invented against it, conform to the probable one in which it was past*.


----------



## Man of Ethics

beautress said:


> It's in the Book of Matthew, which I listened to last night on James Earl Jones reading of the New Testament. It's also mentioned in the first or second chapter of Daniel, which I read last month. I was trying to reread the Old Testament books I hadn't read in a spell earlier this year. Now that I got James Earl Jones cds, I finally am getting to reread the books I have read numerous times in years ago. I think it's a few chapters past the Sermon on the Mount which seems to my memory is in or around Chapter 5, but it's before Chapter 16. lol I listened to the first 16 chapters of Matthew last night.


Agree 100%.  As a Jew, I believe only in Old Testament (Tanakh).  Charity is required in many places.


----------



## Man of Ethics

woodwork201 said:


> Government help?  So now taking my money at the point of a gun is helping me to donate to charity?  And an armed robber robbing me in Manhattan is just helping me be more biblical by donating to the poor robber?


The State has a *Legitimate Right* to tax citizens.  A robber does not have such right.


----------



## Man of Ethics

woodwork201 said:


> Patently false.
> 
> Government has neither the obligation nor the authority to take from one person the fruits of their labor (forced servitude) and give it to another.


Government and The Will of The Majority is The Law.


----------



## woodwork201

Flopper said:


> If the court overturned every law that is not in strict adherence to the constitution and without interpretations imposed by the philosophy of the living constitution,  it would destroy the Unites States as we know it today. I'm sure many conservatives would welcome it because they hate this country as it is today believing that a new nation founded on the constitution as founders wrote it would arise out of the ashes. Thankfully, there are few that share these beliefs.


We love the Constitution and the nation it created.  You love the political, socialist, tyrannical nation of perverted Court findings based on retaining power for the Democratic Party.  I say burn it down - judicially speaking.  Restore what was intended.  Absolutely.

If we do not do that, by what power or authority does the government govern?  What gives them any power to do anything at all other than the Constitution?  Are they born with blue blood?  Do they have a God-given or inherited right to be above the rest of us?

Our forefathers made an agreement amongst themselves, 233 years ago, to surrender some self-autonomy and liberty in order to form a government to help provide services and protection for the States that they could not do as effectively on their own.  That is why we have a government.  That government was created and limited by the Constitution.  

It is completely idiotic, nonsensical, tyrannical, to assume that the government created by the Constitution can operate outside of that Constitution in any way whatsoever.  The Founders, and our forefathers, did not agree to what you see today and they did not surrender their liberties for what you see today.  Therefore the current government, in many ways, are tyrants and usurpers.  

If you support the tyranny and violations of the Constitution in any one thing then you must support any violation at all.  Otherwise what limits are there to governmental power?  Certainly not the Constitution; you have already surrendered it.  Having no limits at all to their power and authority, look for our government, in time, to make the Soviet Union look absolutely libertarian.

Let's not hear from you any more about civil rights, about freedom of speech, about the right to a trial, or to an attorney, or to be free of unreasonable search and seizure.  Let's not hear more from you about due process or compensation for taking property.  You've accepted that the government has none of those limitations.  

The only thing that stops them from doing any of those is their own benevolence - for as long as benevolence lasts.  Until the Democrats can get rid of the filibuster and pack the Court.  When that happens, the Soviet-style show trials going on against Trump will next go to all of the political prisoners currently held without charge, without trial, without attorneys, in the DC jails and, in turn, against every conservative on these and other political forums.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> What a lot of nonsense. Most women that have an abortion were using contraceptives in month they got pregnant. . They either forgot it, were not using it correctly, or it simply failed which does happen with all contraception.


Excuses Excuses and you contradict yourself in the sentence.  Most wore it but then FORGOT


----------



## Canon Shooter

woodwork201 said:


> You keep saying that religious people can't recognize wrong from right



Where did I ever say that?

Fucking lying bitch...


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> longer than 50 years?


Homosexual marriages were not legal for thousands of years.  Marriage between a man and a woman have been around for thousands of years.

Those two things define marriage.


----------



## eagle1462010

basquebromance said:


> This fall, Roe is on the ballot. Personal freedoms are on the ballot. The right to privacy, liberty, equality — they’re all on the ballot,


So is INFLATION.  High gas prices.  Transgenders in schools.  Drag shows in schools.  Defund the police.  Tyrannical lock downs during Covid.  The Destruction of the value of the dollar.  Afghanistan complete failure.  A bumbling idiot in office.  Voting reform to prevent harvesting of votes.

These ARE ALL ISSUES.........Roe was a gift to the Dems and they know it.  They have NO INTENTION OF FIXING IT.  They want nothing other than ABORTION ON DEMAND and then ORDER RED STATES to OBEY THEIR VIEWS AS WELL.


----------



## woodwork201

Cardinal Carminative said:


> As such then you have given up your right to privacy since no explicit enumerated right to privacy exists within the US Constitution.


If you want privacy, close and lock your doors and shutters.   Otherwise, what does the government have to do with it other than, as they have done, protect the data about you that is held by the government?


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> If the court overturned every law that is not in strict adherence to the constitution and without interpretations imposed by the philosophy of the living constitution,  it would destroy the Unites States as we know it today. I'm sure many conservatives would welcome it because they hate this country as it is today believing that a new nation founded on the constitution as founders wrote it would arise out of the ashes. Thankfully, there are few that share these beliefs.


The Federal Gov't is out of control  Can pass laws to pay for anything.  That was never the intent of the Founding Fathers and how they are now bought and sold WHORES who join the millionaires club by Laundering money.  They pick and choose the winners so we don't have true capitalism.

Only solution is restore the ENUMERATED POWERS............and return all powers to the state as under the original Constitution.  I from Alabama should not be telling someone from California how to live and shouldn't tell me how to live either.

The 4th tier of gov't...........Federal Agencies .........NEED TO ALL BE FIRED except for the defense of this nation, trade between countries, and mail delivery.  Power back to the states.

Not to mention to give the power of Currency manipulation to private banks............so the tax payer no longer pays interest on debt as well as inflation to the bankers who did this to us.


----------



## Canon Shooter

woodwork201 said:


> Why is the comparison about whether I would do away with same-sex marriage?  Nobody did away with abortion.  I would send same-sex marriage back to the states.  I would encourage my representatives to vote against same-sex marriage or, if they do allow it, to ban same-sex couples from adopting/grooming children.  I don't care what people do in their bedrooms that doesn't harm others.  I also don't care what other states do, other than letting admitted perverts adopt children.
> 
> I will continue to push/support/donate to the fight to prevent perverts from adopting children so that they can groom them and increase the perverts in the US by harming and sickening the minds of adopted children.  There are usually plenty of adoptive parents who will raise their adopted children in mentally healthy, loving, environments.



You're just an ignorant, hateful piece of shit.

One of the most well-adjusted young men I've ever known was raised by two gay men. Somehow, though, he's married to a beautiful woman and has three beautiful children. How did that happen? Well, it happened because he was raised in a mentally healthy, loving environment. I know gay couples who've been together much longer than many heterosexual couples I've known, and have raised children to be good, decent adults. Conversely, I also know many heterosexual couples who've raised drug addicts, pedophiles and thieves.

Which is better, in your view?


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> I'm sure you would love as would Russia and china.


Funny you should say that.  Right now at the back door they are trading in the Ruble in VAST AMOUNTS.  The Ruble isn't dying the DOLLAR IS DYING.

But you watch the War..........Roe v Wade..........don't look as we lose our reserve currency status.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Homosexual marriages were not legal for thousands of years.  Marriage between a man and a woman have been around for thousands of years.
> 
> Those two things define marriage.



So you also I assume support polygamy since it is as old as marriage itself.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> The State has a *Legitimate Right* to tax citizens.  A robber does not have such right.


The state has a right to tax citizens for the legitimate purposes of the state.  And one could argue that the state has a right to do welfare but most welfare funding comes from the federal government which does not have that authority, according to the Constitution.

Take it back to the states and then the people can have a say locally.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> Government and The Will of The Majority is The Law.


You've actually never read the Constitution, have you?

Please change your name to Sheep of Unethical.


----------



## woodwork201

yalla said:


> Poverty is you deciding to suck Obama cock and swallow all his semen


Which Obama?


----------



## Chuz Life

Mods. Please.

I am having dinner with my wife and decided to check msgs and recent posts Surely some of the posts in this thread is out of bounds.  Ths is beyond the worst I've ever seen on USMB. Way to ruin a nice dinner and night out.


----------



## Zincwarrior

*Yalla has been banned. No need to report. But please report if similar posts occur*


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> What a lot of nonsense. Most women that have an abortion  were using contraceptives in month they got pregnant. .  They either forgot it, were not using it correctly, or it simply failed which does happen with all contraception.
> 
> Anyone that believes this women use abortion as method of contraception doesn't understand how difficult is terminate a pregnancy's.
> 
> For years the Christian conservatives have created the big lie about abortion.  It goes something like this.  Most women that get abortions are whores and other degenerates, who frequent abortion mills,  mostly blacks and Hispanics who have never seen the inside of church.
> 
> However the facts area bit a different.  62% are religiously affiliated. Most women that get abortion are White, typically in their twenties.  About half have never had an abortion. Most work in low income jobs. The average age in 22 although about 12% are teenagers and 4% are minors.  The largest prover of abortion in the country is Planned Parenthood.  75% of their client come to them they believe they are pregnant, only 3% get abortions.


Abortions by race.  Remember, blacks are about 10% of the population but almost 40% of all abortions. That's only ONE thing you're wrong about


----------



## Man of Ethics

woodwork201 said:


> The state has a right to tax citizens for the legitimate purposes of the state.  And one could argue that the state has a right to do welfare but most welfare funding comes from the federal government which does not have that authority, according to the Constitution.
> 
> Take it back to the states and then the people can have a say locally.


Either State or Federal governments must provide for people who need help.


----------



## Death Angel

Man of Ethics said:


> Either State or Federal governments must provide for people who need help.


Let them seek help from charities. No government has the responsibility to rob Peter to support Paul


----------



## eagle1462010

Man of Ethics said:


> Either State or Federal governments must provide for people who need help.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Death Angel said:


> Let them seek help from charities. No government has the responsibility to rob Peter to support Paul


The government has the right to impose taxes according to the Will of the Majority.  People who can not support themselves do have a Right to Life.  Thank G-d and my parents, I have all support I need.


----------



## mamooth

woodwork201 said:


> to ban same-sex couples from adopting/grooming children.


I've never encountered anyone using the term "groomer" or "grooming", unironically, who wasn't a shit human.

It's just such an openly Nazi thing to do, creating a class of scapegoats just to gain poltical power, deliberately trying to incite violence against them.


----------



## Death Angel

eagle1462010 said:


>


We don't have many congressmen like him today. Anybody can make mistakes. Few are able to admit they were wrong when presented with cold hard FACTS


----------



## Death Angel

Man of Ethics said:


> The government has the right to impose taxes according to the Will of the Majority.  People who can not support themselves do have a Right to Life.  Thank G-d and my parents, I have all support I need.


Only in a "Democracy." But we're not. We are a Constitutionally LIMITED Republic.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Death Angel said:


> Only in a "Democracy." But we're not. We are a Constitutionally LIMITED Republic.


The Will of a Strong Majority (about 60% or more) is The Law.

Your(my) property is yours(my) as long as The Strong Majority allows you(me) to possess it.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> ALABAMA?
> 
> Liberal?!!
> 
> LMAO


Every state has liberal pockets dummy.. LOL.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Poverty is not a personal choice, but a reflection of our society.  Our culture ignores the  root causes which are shaped by society and beyond the control of the individual.  Like any disease dealing with the symptoms, crime, drugs, and deteriorating neighborhoods is not a cure it only relives the symptoms.  It doesn't matter where the money comes from.  If it does deal with the source of the problem, the children, then the money at best will only relieve current suffering and will do little to fix the problem.


Are you smoking crack or something ??? Poverty is the result of personal choice except for in the case of a child not being able to choose it's parent's in some cases. Otherwise if a child is raised in an abusive situation, then those parent's are guilty not society. 

Everyone is allowed to freely make their own choices in life, and if you get knocked down, then you get your ace back up and keep fighting. Now in the case of being disabled, we have many outlets and programs for that. Now it depends on the physical or mental disabilities that either limit's the person's ability to take advantage of every potential opportunity or not, and so society isn't holding the person back but his or her disabilities are.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> So you also I assume support polygamy since it is as old as marriage itself.


I don't support it; it's not for me.  And, besides, my wife is a pretty good shot.

But I don't object to it from those who choose to do it.

I also don't approve of child marriage.  That Jeff's guy, for instance, belongs right where he is, in prison.  Age of marriage should, with no exceptions, be 18. 

So what's next?


----------



## beagle9

ding said:


> The Privacy Act of 1974 (5 U.S.C. § 552a) protects personal information held by the federal government by preventing unauthorized disclosures of such information. Individuals also have the right to review such information, request corrections, and be informed of any disclosures.
> 
> There are no federal privacy laws regulating many companies, they're pretty much free to do what they want with the data, unless a state has its own data privacy law (more on that below). In most states, companies can use, share, or sell any data they collect about you without notifying you that they're doing so.


Yeah and that my friend should be illegal big time... Whoever came up with such bull crap needs to have their ace put in a sling.


----------



## Death Angel

Man of Ethics said:


> The Will of a Strong Majority (about 60% or more) is The Law.
> 
> Your(my) property is yours(my) as long as The Strong Majority allows you(me) to possess it.


And THAT right there is why we are NOT a democracy.

You are simply WRONG.

THE Constitution exists to protect the rights of the minority from the tyranny of the majority.

The simple right of the innocent to LIVE is the most fundamental RIGHT all human beings have.

And for that reason, the SC did their job.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> And THAT right there is why we are NOT a democracy.
> 
> You are simply WRONG.
> 
> THE Constitution exists to protect the rights of the minority from the tyranny of the majority.
> 
> The simple right of the innocent to LIVE is the most fundamental RIGHT all human beings have.
> 
> And for that reason, the SC did their job.


Uh you seem to be living in an alternate reality.

That has nothing to do with the ruling by the SCOTUS.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> I don't support it; it's not for me. And, besides, my wife is a pretty good shot.
> 
> But I don't object to it from those who choose to do it.



One can support something that "is not for them".  I am not sure why so many people think they cannot.



woodwork201 said:


> I also don't approve of child marriage. That Jeff's guy, for instance, belongs right where he is, in prison. Age of marriage should, with no exceptions, be 18.



Well, yes marriage should always between consenting adults only.   



woodwork201 said:


> So what's next?



Same sex marriage is next, you all have already told us that.   

Some bullshit about "historical" versions of marriage, which includes polygamy, which it turns out you are "ok" with and child marriage which you are not.  

Historical versions of marriage also included forced marriages and arranged marriages, I wonder how you feel about those. 

Then there is this historical version of marriage, If a man meets a virgin who is not betrothed, and seizes her and lies with her, and they are found, then the man who lay with her shall give to the father of the young woman fifty shekels of silver, and she shall be his wife, because he has violated her. He may not divorce her all his days."

I wonder if you support that historical version of marriage.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Man of Ethics

Death Angel said:


> THE Constitution exists to protect the rights of the minority from the tyranny of the majority.


A small majority (55%) can be stopped by Constitution.  A Big Majority (>65%) can change or bend the Constitution.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> So is INFLATION.  High gas prices.  Transgenders in schools.  Drag shows in schools.  Defund the police.  Tyrannical lock downs during Covid.  The Destruction of the value of the dollar.  Afghanistan complete failure.  A bumbling idiot in office.  Voting reform to prevent harvesting of votes.
> 
> These ARE ALL ISSUES.........Roe was a gift to the Dems and they know it.  They have NO INTENTION OF FIXING IT.  They want nothing other than ABORTION ON DEMAND and then ORDER RED STATES to OBEY THEIR VIEWS AS WELL.


All the republican's have to do is keep beating the drum's on Democrat's who have supported the most heinous, nastiest bull crap ever, and continued support of stuff that isolated over have the nation who aren't with the sort of things they support.. Stuff that caused parent's to be considered terrorist for speaking out on behalf of their children for whom they still care for greatly, and for whom they aren't going to sit by and allow them to be indoctrinated etc without their having a say in it. Then there's gas, food and all the other crazy bull crap these knuckleheads caused. It's going to be a route.


----------



## beagle9

Flash said:


> View attachment 662680


48 seconds ??


----------



## Flopper

Redfish said:


> yo, libs,  condoms and BC pills are still legal everywhere, so is the morning after pill.
> 
> If you don't want to risk getting pregnant, take precautions.  Take responsibility for your life and your decisions.


And if you do get pregnant, then there's abortion just as in the pass, but it might not be available in your state.  Lastly, there's the abortion pill.  It's available now


eagle1462010 said:


> The Federal Gov't is out of control  Can pass laws to pay for anything.  That was never the intent of the Founding Fathers and how they are now bought and sold WHORES who join the millionaires club by Laundering money.  They pick and choose the winners so we don't have true capitalism.
> 
> Only solution is restore the ENUMERATED POWERS............and return all powers to the state as under the original Constitution.  I from Alabama should not be telling someone from California how to live and shouldn't tell me how to live either.
> 
> The 4th tier of gov't...........Federal Agencies .........NEED TO ALL BE FIRED except for the defense of this nation, trade between countries, and mail delivery.  Power back to the states.
> 
> Not to mention to give the power of Currency manipulation to private banks............so the tax payer no longer pays interest on debt as well as inflation to the bankers who did this to us.


Returning the power to the states as it was at the time the constitution was ratified would create not the United States but a loose confederation of states, which is what a number of founders wanted as well some conservatives today. The poorest states would deteriorate without federal assistance and the wealthiest states would become wealthier with less funds flowing to the federal government.  So much of what the federal government does now would be performed by individual states or not at all if they so chose.  In short the states would grow apart and the advantages of a Union would be far less important for some members as they did in the19th century in the South.

Just look at today issues, abortion, same sex marriage, federal aid to education, welfare programs, environmental issues.  These would all be state issues.  Federal programs like Social Security Medicare, and Medicaid  would cease to exist being replaced by a patch of different programs across the country.  The Federal Reserve which has never been on firm constitutional grounds would also be replaced by state banking systems.  Thus federal control of the economy would also go away.  When individuals and business moved between states, it would be like moving into new a country. 

This would be a realistic picture of the new United states if conservatives had there way and all laws were in strict accordance with the constitution without interpretations.  However, they  will never get their way because most American don't want to see the country they know and loved destroyed.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> And if you do get pregnant, then there's abortion just as in the pass, but it might not be available in your state.  Lastly, there's the abortion pill.  It's available now
> 
> Returning the power to the states as it was at the time the constitution was ratified would create not the United States but a loose confederation of states, which is what a number of founders wanted as well some conservatives today. The poorest states would deteriorate without federal assistance and the wealthiest states would become wealthier with less funds flowing to the federal government.  So much of what the federal government does now would be performed by individual states or not at all if they so chose.  In short the states would grow apart and the advantages of a Union would be far less important for some members as they did in the19th century in the South.
> 
> Just look at today issues, abortion, same sex marriage, federal aid to education, welfare programs, environmental issues.  These would all be state issues.  Federal programs like Social Security Medicare, and Medicaid  would cease to exist being replaced by a patch of different programs across the country.  The Federal Reserve which has never been on firm constitutional grounds would also be replaced by state banking systems.  Thus federal control of the economy would also go away.  When individuals and business moved between states, it would be like moving into new a country.
> 
> This would be a realistic picture of the new United states if conservatives had there way and all laws were in strict accordance with the constitution without interpretations.  However, they  will never get their way because most American don't want to see the country they know and loved destroyed.


Yeah well y'all abusing what you've had is what re-rolls the dice in hopes for a new rebuild of the moral's, value's, and standard's that have worked to cure many ills in our society for many years looking back. Yeah we had to make corrections throughout time, and it appears that we've reached that point again.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> And if you do get pregnant, then there's abortion just as in the pass, but it might not be available in your state.  Lastly, there's the abortion pill.  It's available now
> 
> Returning the power to the states as it was at the time the constitution was ratified would create not the United States but a loose confederation of states, which is what a number of founders wanted as well some conservatives today. The poorest states would deteriorate without federal assistance and the wealthiest states would become wealthier with less funds flowing to the federal government.  So much of what the federal government does now would be performed by individual states or not at all if they so chose.  In short the states would grow apart and the advantages of a Union would be far less important for some members as they did in the19th century in the South.
> 
> Just look at today issues, abortion, same sex marriage, federal aid to education, welfare programs, environmental issues.  These would all be state issues.  Federal programs like Social Security Medicare, and Medicaid  would cease to exist being replaced by a patch of different programs across the country.  The Federal Reserve which has never been on firm constitutional grounds would also be replaced by state banking systems.  Thus federal control of the economy would also go away.  When individuals and business moved between states, it would be like moving into new a country.
> 
> This would be a realistic picture of the new United states if conservatives had there way and all laws were in strict accordance with the constitution without interpretations.  However, they  will never get their way because most American don't want to see the country they know and loved destroyed.


Only the leftists stranglehold on power would be destroyed.

Why do you think states are unable to manage their own affairs? Why should California or New York dictate how Michigan or Ohio governs itself?

This decision ISNT the end of the world. Listening to the left whine day and night is tiresome


----------



## eagle1462010

Man of Ethics said:


> A small majority (55%) can be stopped by Constitution.  A Big Majority (>65%) can change or bend the Constitution.


Or a temporary faction can DESTROY it.


----------



## Death Angel

Man of Ethics said:


> A small majority (55%) can be stopped by Constitution.  A Big Majority (>65%) can change or bend the Constitution.


We have a LEGITIMATE process for AMENDING the Constitution.

Or are you advocating for lawlessness or INSURRECTION?


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> And if you do get pregnant, then there's abortion just as in the pass, but it might not be available in your state.  Lastly, there's the abortion pill.  It's available now
> 
> Returning the power to the states as it was at the time the constitution was ratified would create not the United States but a loose confederation of states, which is what a number of founders wanted as well some conservatives today. The poorest states would deteriorate without federal assistance and the wealthiest states would become wealthier with less funds flowing to the federal government.  So much of what the federal government does now would be performed by individual states or not at all if they so chose.  In short the states would grow apart and the advantages of a Union would be far less important for some members as they did in the19th century in the South.
> 
> Just look at today issues, abortion, same sex marriage, federal aid to education, welfare programs, environmental issues.  These would all be state issues.  Federal programs like Social Security Medicare, and Medicaid  would cease to exist being replaced by a patch of different programs across the country.  The Federal Reserve which has never been on firm constitutional grounds would also be replaced by state banking systems.  Thus federal control of the economy would also go away.  When individuals and business moved between states, it would be like moving into new a country.
> 
> This would be a realistic picture of the new United states if conservatives had there way and all laws were in strict accordance with the constitution without interpretations.  However, they  will never get their way because most American don't want to see the country they know and loved destroyed.


Not yours to give.  We have destroyed the Constitution and damn near our country now because we have ignored the founding fathers.  Who warned what would happen if you give the treasury to politicians for anything they please.

It ENSURES CORRUPTION over time as they STEAL FROM THE PEOPLE to fund anything they please.  And that is why this country is bankrupt.  And that is why States fight amongst ourselves threatening War on each other.  Because it was never INTENDED to be this way.

We choose how to live in Alabama and you choose how to live in California.  Neither side imposing it's will on the other.


----------



## Death Angel

beagle9 said:


> All the republican's have to do is keep beating the drum's on Democrat's who have supported the most heinous, nastiest bull crap ever, and continued support of stuff that isolated over have the nation who aren't with the sort of things they support.. Stuff that caused parent's to be considered terrorist for speaking out on behalf of their children for whom they still care for greatly, and for whom they aren't going to sit by and allow them to be indoctrinated etc without their having a say in it. Then there's gas, food and all the other crazy bull crap these knuckleheads caused. It's going to be a route.


You know, out here in the REAL WORLD, NOBODY has talked about this decision. I haven't heard ANYONE talking about this. It's not going to be a major voting issue.  High gas prices, food shortages and home heating costs will be some of the voting issues.


----------



## Flopper

Chuz Life said:


> Mods. Please.
> 
> I am having dinner with my wife and decided to check msgs and recent posts Surely some of the posts in this thread is out of bounds.  Ths is beyond the worst I've ever seen on USMB. Way to ruin a nice dinner and night out.


I would expect it would be.  The court has turned the abortion battle into a war between states, cities, and neighbors.  Notice that they released the Roe decision, closed up, and got out of town. They probably had their plane tickets and passports in their brief cases.

The Federal government has made shipments of abortion pills permanently legal in the US mail which opens the door for business in the US and abroad to sell the abortion pills through the mail. 

Governors in blue states have said they will not cooperate with any investigation, apprehension of any women being charged with violating abortion laws.  

Planned Parenthood who have raised nearly 300 million dollars will be paying transportation, and logging for those seeing out of state abortions.

A Cobalt Fund has opened in Colorado to help out of state women seeking an abortion.  Similar funds have been started in almost all states that support a women's right to an abortion. 

From laws shielding abortion providers from extradition, arrest and malpractice suits to increased funding and security for clinics, Albany and City Hall made it clear that New York will remain a safe haven for women seeking an abortion.

An Alabama preacher is urging his flock to boycott any stores that offer to help women seeking an abortion.

Several Texas legislature suggested that we need more stringent laws to stop women from getting  abortions in other states.

The growing list of names of the biggest corporation that will provide assistance to their employees and families in seeking an abortion  includes:  
Microsoft​Apple​Meta​Amazon​Tesla​Citigroup​Dick's Sporting Goods​Disney​Netflix​Comcast-NBC Universal​Warner Bros​JPMorgan Chase​Nike​*Kroger*​*Alaska Airlines*​*Goldman Sachs*​*Zillow*​Bumble​Levi Strauss​Lyft & Uber​Match Group​Salesforce​Yelp​Starbucks​


----------



## Flopper

Death Angel said:


> Only in a "Democracy." But we're not. We are a Constitutionally LIMITED Republic.


There is no country with a pure democracy. The United States is a representative democracy. This means that our government is elected by citizens. Here, citizens vote for their government officials. These officials represent the citizens’ ideas and concerns in government.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> I would expect it would be.  The court has turned the abortion battle into a war between states, cities, and neighbors.  Notice that they released the Roe decision, closed up, and got out of town. They probably had their plane tickets and passports in their brief cases.
> 
> The Federal government has made shipments of abortion pills permanently legal in the US mail which opens the door for business in the US and abroad to sell the abortion pills through the mail.
> 
> Governors in blue states have said they will not cooperate with any investigation, apprehension of any women being charged with violating abortion laws.
> 
> Planned Parenthood who have raised nearly 300 million dollars will be paying transportation, and logging for those seeing out of state abortions.
> 
> A Cobalt Fund has opened in Colorado to help out of state women seeking an abortion.  Similar funds have been started in almost all states that support a women's right to an abortion.
> 
> From laws shielding abortion providers from extradition, arrest and malpractice suits to increased funding and security for clinics, Albany and City Hall made it clear that New York will remain a safe haven for women seeking an abortion.
> 
> An Alabama preacher is urging his flock to boycott any stores that offer to help women seeking an abortion.
> 
> Several Texas legislature suggested that we need more stringent laws to stop women from getting  abortions in other states.
> 
> The growing list of names of the biggest corporation that will provide assistance to their employees and families in seeking an abortion  includes:
> Microsoft​Apple​Meta​Amazon​Tesla​Citigroup​Dick's Sporting Goods​Disney​Netflix​Comcast-NBC Universal​Warner Bros​JPMorgan Chase​Nike​*Kroger*​*Alaska Airlines*​*Goldman Sachs*​*Zillow*​Bumble​Levi Strauss​Lyft & Uber​Match Group​Salesforce​Yelp​Starbucks​


So.

I simply don't give a shit when we are discussing saving the lives of the unborn babies who are murdered every year.  My major complaint is late term and those states who brag about doing so.

Our State will decide here.  Not you or any other state unless your side is willing to Compromise.  But you are not willing to do so.  Abortion on demand up to and including birth all over the nation.  This is Barbarism.  

So all this WOKE SHIT..........I simply don't care.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> There is no country with a pure democracy. The United States is a representative democracy. This means that our government is elected by citizens. Here, citizens vote for their government officials. These officials represent the citizens’ ideas and concerns in government.


And this power is checked by 2 other branches.  One branch just said NO.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> Either State or Federal governments must provide for people who need help.



Where is the enumerated power for that in the Constitution?  And welfare is almost never about people who need help. It's about people who choose to live off of the fruits of the labors of others.


----------



## flan327

woodwork201 said:


> That's true.  I can only tell you how I feel as a conservative.  I assume other conservatives feel like I do.
> 
> Most certainly.  I feel like the left is trying hard to destroy him and his family and all of his companies and all of his employees.  If they succeed, it is certainly possible that he becomes a pauper from no fault of his own. That is the classic case of for whom conservatives do have empathy.
> 
> It would be terribly sad if he and his family and his employees were all brought to that because of the political scheming and hatred created through the lies of Democratic leaders pushing an agenda over truth.
> 
> 
> Same thing; work or fight. I fight my own Republican congress person because he's a fraud.  I donate to his primary opponents.  I do what I can.
> 
> Wow.  This is just sad.  Your vote is bought with just a knock on the door?  He didn't even have to give  you a schilling and you sold your vote?  No care for whether his plans or goals align with what you believe, you like him personally?
> 
> That is why we have Biden - because people voted against mean tweets without considering what Biden was very explicitly, very vocally, promising to do to our nation.  Now that he's doing it, suddenly they no longer like him.
> 
> You cheated yourself and your community and your nation.


I love President Biden


----------



## woodwork201

mamooth said:


> I've never encountered anyone using the term "groomer" or "grooming", unironically, who wasn't a shit human.
> 
> It's just such an openly Nazi thing to do, creating a class of scapegoats just to gain poltical power, deliberately trying to incite violence against them.



Are you suggesting that queers and transvestites sexualizing children is not grooming?  Not getting them top open their minds to perversion while they're young and impressionable so they'll be more open to perversion as adults?


----------



## mamooth

eagle1462010 said:


> Our State will decide here.


So why do you worship your state, and regard it as a moral authority that can dictate your actions?

We liberals say the individual is the moral authority. Our way is clearly better.


----------



## Flopper

Death Angel said:


> Only the leftists stranglehold on power would be destroyed.
> 
> Why do you think states are unable to manage their own affairs? Why should California or New York dictate how Michigan or Ohio governs itself?
> 
> This decision ISNT the end of the world. Listening to the left whine day and night is tiresome


To great extent states are able to manage themselves.
Just about every state needs help from the federal government at one time or  another; Florida hurricanes, Midwest floods an tornados, California fires, etc.  And some states such as Mississippi need a lot help continuously.  Most other states get help because they ask for it.  I don't remember any state being forced to take federal funds.  Today the country faces many issues that cross state line such as drugs, air and water pollution and now global warming.  Unlike 1776, what happens in one state often effects other states are all states.


----------



## mamooth

woodwork201 said:


> Are you suggesting that queers and transvestites sexualizing children is not grooming?


No, I'm saying that's not happening, and you're just lying. Because yes, that is the case.



woodwork201 said:


> Not getting them top open their minds to perversion while they're young and impressionable so they'll be more open to perversion as adults?


Someone here is definitely obsessed with children's sexuality. It's all you seem to talk about.


----------



## mamooth

beagle9 said:


> All the republican's have to do is keep beating the drum's on Democrat's who have supported the most heinous, nastiest bull crap ever


So, you want to push groomer lies even harder.

That's blown up in your face. People are rightfully disgusted by your actions.

Why not maybe try something that's not based on emulating the Nazis?


----------



## mamooth

eagle1462010 said:


> It ENSURES CORRUPTION


Yet state and local govs are way more corrupt than the feds. Well, provided a Republican isn't president, at least. Your way creates more corruption.

What creates the most corruption, of course, is the ability to buy politicians with campaign contributions.

Democrats want to stop that. Republicans fight to preserve their right to buy politicians. Democrats are anti-corruption, you're pro-corruption.


----------



## woodwork201

Man of Ethics said:


> The government has the right to impose taxes according to the Will of the Majority.  People who can not support themselves do have a Right to Life.  Thank G-d and my parents, I have all support I need.



I think I've already asked if you have ever read the Constitution.  The government has the right to impose taxes according to the Federal or State Constitutions, respectively.  The will of the people counts for elections only, but even then still within the election rules defined in the Constitutions.

I  have the right to keep and  bear arms.  If I can't afford one, is it the obligation of the government to buy me one?   

Your right to life argument is absurd.


----------



## flan327

woodwork201 said:


> And I'm OK with punishing abortionists because I think abortionists are pieces of shit.  I don't need religion to tell me what is wrong and what is right.  You keep saying that religious people can't recognize wrong from right but, somehow, you can.  You're still a fucking hypocrite.


Post reported


----------



## Cougarbear

Flopper said:


> Actually it gives the state legislature, not the voters  the power to change, delete, or let stand state abortion laws.   I vote democrat and after thinking thru the court ruling, I agree.  It's not that I want to see the poor suffer and be force to bear children they can't  afford in red states but because the ruling makes it impossible for a federal law to ban abortion.  I'll rest easy knowing states my kids and grandkids live in will likely never lose their right to an abortion due to a federal law.


God bless Donald Trump? It's because of Trump, this is true. However, God does not approve of abortion on demand to cover up immoral decisions by men and women.


----------



## Cougarbear

woodwork201 said:


> Great post overall but I would like to point out one thing:  The Constitution requires that all of the States have a republican form of government.  Ballot propositions are democratic and are expressly unconstitutional.


Where in the Constitution are propositions unconstitutional?


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> One can support something that "is not for them".  I am not sure why so many people think they cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes marriage should always between consenting adults only.
> 
> 
> 
> Same sex marriage is next, you all have already told us that.
> 
> Some bullshit about "historical" versions of marriage, which includes polygamy, which it turns out you are "ok" with and child marriage which you are not.
> 
> Historical versions of marriage also included forced marriages and arranged marriages, I wonder how you feel about those.
> 
> Then there is this historical version of marriage, If a man meets a virgin who is not betrothed, and seizes her and lies with her, and they are found, then the man who lay with her shall give to the father of the young woman fifty shekels of silver, and she shall be his wife, because he has violated her. He may not divorce her all his days."
> 
> I wonder if you support that historical version of marriage.



I know a lot of people who had their marriages arranged.  They love their husbands and wives as much as you and I do.  They have a far less rate of divorce than Americans.  We're really not very good at selecting spouses as a nation - even though I'm coming up on 50 years of marriage myself.

Anyway, I don't support polygamy.  I don't advocate for it and would never write my state representative asking them to vote for it or against it.  I also won't change who I am voting for regardless of whether they did or did not vote for some as-yet-hypothetical polygamy bill.


----------



## Flopper

Death Angel said:


> You know, out here in the REAL WORLD, NOBODY has talked about this decision. I haven't heard ANYONE talking about this. It's not going to be a major voting issue.  High gas prices, food shortages and home heating costs will be some of the voting issues.


You're hoping it won't be a major issue but when 74 million American women voters lose their right to an abortion they had for 50 years it will be an issue and not just with democrats.   Although support for overturning  Roe among Republican men was 90% with 8% opposing.  With Republican women, 49%  supported overturning Roe and 48% opposed.  

It was 4 men and 1 women that overturned Roe.  And in most legislatures it was mostly over 90% men that passed the abortion laws.

Come November, women who are most effect by overturning Roe will have for the first time and equal voice with men.  Maybe republican men keep their wives barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen but maybe times have change.  
It should be interesting.


----------



## flan327

Canon Shooter said:


> Where did I ever say that?
> 
> Fucking lying bitch...


Act like an adult please


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> I know a lot of people who had their marriages arranged. They love their husbands and wives as much as you and I do. They have a far less rate of divorce than Americans. We're really not very good at selecting spouses as a nation - even though I'm coming up on 50 years of marriage myself.



I hit 30 next year, but yeah freedom can be messy and lead to things like higher divorce rate.  Seems a better alternative though.  



woodwork201 said:


> Anyway, I don't support polygamy. I don't advocate for it and would never write my state representative asking them to vote for it or against it.



Yet it is every bit as "historical" as what you say should define marriage.   That is a tad inconsistent on your part.


----------



## j-mac

Flopper said:


> What a lot of nonsense. Most women that have an abortion  were using contraceptives in month they got pregnant. .  They either forgot it, were not using it correctly, or it simply failed which does happen with all contraception.
> 
> Anyone that believes this women use abortion as method of contraception doesn't understand how difficult is terminate a pregnancy's.
> 
> For years the Christian conservatives have created the big lie about abortion.  It goes something like this.  Most women that get abortions are whores and other degenerates, who frequent abortion mills,  mostly blacks and Hispanics who have never seen the inside of church.
> 
> However the facts area bit a different.  62% are religiously affiliated. Most women that get abortion are White, typically in their twenties.  About half have never had an abortion. Most work in low income jobs. The average age in 22 although about 12% are teenagers and 4% are minors.  The largest prover of abortion in the country is Planned Parenthood.  75% of their client come to them they believe they are pregnant, only 3% get abortions.


Don’t believe me, look up Guttmacher stats…THEY say the vast majority of abortions preformed are for other than health of the child or mother, or of rape or incest.


----------



## Flopper

Cougarbear said:


> God bless Donald Trump? It's because of Trump, this is true. However, God does not approve of abortion on demand to cover up immoral decisions by men and women.


Did he reveal this to you over the phone or was in an email?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> Why should California or New York dictate how Michigan or Ohio governs itself?


They don't.

The courts do. If you think this has happened, you take it to court.


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> So why do you worship your state, and regard it as a moral authority that can dictate your actions?
> 
> We liberals say the individual is the moral authority. Our way is clearly better.


How is it moral to kill a baby?


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> Yet state and local govs are way more corrupt than the feds. Well, provided a Republican isn't president, at least. Your way creates more corruption.
> 
> What creates the most corruption, of course, is the ability to buy politicians with campaign contributions.
> 
> Democrats want to stop that. Republicans fight to preserve their right to buy politicians. Democrats are anti-corruption, you're pro-corruption.


It is easier to fight corruption locally.  Not to mention run his ass out of town


----------



## flan327

Death Angel said:


> Only in a "Democracy." But we're not. We are a Constitutionally LIMITED Republic.


Let’s play with words


----------



## flan327

eagle1462010 said:


> How is it moral to kill a baby?


It’s NOT a baby yet

Only has the POTENTIAL to become one


----------



## beagle9

Death Angel said:


> You know, out here in the REAL WORLD, NOBODY has talked about this decision. I haven't heard ANYONE talking about this. It's not going to be a major voting issue.  High gas prices, food shortages and home heating costs will be some of the voting issues.


Yep you are right, of course I don't live in a majority run blue state that pump's these empty vessels heads full of bull crap on a daily basis, so all I can say is that nope I haven't heard anyone talking about this stuff, and especially no one advocating for abortion in my community. No protest, riot's or any such non-sense.

What's really funny, but worrisome all at the same time is how we somehow (not me), put these Looney left wing politician's who don't know chit from chinola in power..??.. LOL.

These are the folk's that the most powerful nation in the world has been taken over by. 

Unfreaken believable..

Hitler couldn't do it, Stalin couldn't do it, Japan couldn't do it, China wouldn't mess with us, Korea couldn't do it, the confederacy was stopped, Vietnam was where it all began to break down.

Now we've reached possibly one of the most weakest points in our history, and we have the embicile's in charge to prove it. How the hell this happened is simply amazing. I've been busy working all my life, so it slipped right by me, but "mine eyes have seen the truth now, and the coming of the Lord, his truth is marching onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, glory glory hallelujah, glory glory hallelujah, glory glory halleluuuuuujah, his truth is marching onnnnn........


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> It’s NOT a baby yet
> 
> Only has the POTENTIAL to become one


Ok - unborn baby then... How is it moral to kill an unborn baby at the convenience of a mother that decided late in the pregnancy that maybe she no longer likes her boyfriend, so she's going to take it out on her unborn baby just to show him ??? Maybe another mother decided and said to herself "wait I'm not done screwing around yet", so she hurries down to get rid of her unborn baby before it pops out and ruin's her lust and needs in life or ahhhhhhh heck this could go on all night. I'm done.


----------



## Flopper

j-mac said:


> Don’t believe me, look up Guttmacher stats…THEY say the vast majority of abortions preformed are for other than health of the child or mother, or of rape or incest.


Of course.  I never claimed otherwise.  And if you look at those stats you'll see that most women said that they were using a contractive in the month they got pregnant.  They forgot to use the pill, ran out, weren't using a diaphragm properly, husband force sex on her when she was not protected, or the contraception failed which is certainly possible.  

Being force by the government to bring an unwanted child into the world because you made mistake with the contraceptive is far worst than the abortion.  The pain of being an unwanted child, the effects it has on the family, and society is much worst because the  affects continue long after the child is an adult.  One of the biggest problems we have is unwanted children and that problem is going to become a lot worse.


----------



## JoeMoma

basquebromance said:


>


My hand is more attractive than the person holding the sign.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Ok - unborn baby then... How is it moral to kill an unborn baby at the convenience of a mother that decided late in the pregnancy that maybe she no longer likes her boyfriend, so she's going to take it out on her unborn baby just to show him ??? Maybe another mother decided and said to herself "wait I'm not done screwing around yet", so she hurries down to get rid of her unborn baby before it pops out and ruin's her lust and needs in life or ahhhhhhh heck this could go on all night. I'm done.


An abortion is not a convivence.  It is at best uncomfortable and at worst very painful.  However, for most women the pain of killing their unborn child haunts them for years.   And although they agree to the abortion, the repercussion from husband or parent for not having the abortion is more than they can face.   If you talk to anyone who has worked in an abortion clinic and I have, they will tell you abortions are a lot of things but certainly not a convivence.


----------



## Chuz Life

Flopper said:


> I would expect it would be.  The court has turned the abortion battle into a war between states, cities, and neighbors.  Notice that they released the Roe decision, closed up, and got out of town. They probably had their plane tickets and passports in their brief cases.
> 
> The Federal government has made shipments of abortion pills permanently legal in the US mail which opens the door for business in the US and abroad to sell the abortion pills through the mail.
> 
> Governors in blue states have said they will not cooperate with any investigation, apprehension of any women being charged with violating abortion laws.
> 
> Planned Parenthood who have raised nearly 300 million dollars will be paying transportation, and logging for those seeing out of state abortions.
> 
> A Cobalt Fund has opened in Colorado to help out of state women seeking an abortion.  Similar funds have been started in almost all states that support a women's right to an abortion.
> 
> From laws shielding abortion providers from extradition, arrest and malpractice suits to increased funding and security for clinics, Albany and City Hall made it clear that New York will remain a safe haven for women seeking an abortion.
> 
> An Alabama preacher is urging his flock to boycott any stores that offer to help women seeking an abortion.
> 
> Several Texas legislature suggested that we need more stringent laws to stop women from getting  abortions in other states.
> 
> The growing list of names of the biggest corporation that will provide assistance to their employees and families in seeking an abortion  includes:
> Microsoft​Apple​Meta​Amazon​Tesla​Citigroup​Dick's Sporting Goods​Disney​Netflix​Comcast-NBC Universal​Warner Bros​JPMorgan Chase​Nike​*Kroger*​*Alaska Airlines*​*Goldman Sachs*​*Zillow*​Bumble​Levi Strauss​Lyft & Uber​Match Group​Salesforce​Yelp​Starbucks​





Flopper said:


> I would expect it would be.  The court has turned the abortion battle into a war between states, cities, and neighbors.  Notice that they released the Roe decision, closed up, and got out of town. They probably had their plane tickets and passports in their brief cases.
> 
> The Federal government has made shipments of abortion pills permanently legal in the US mail which opens the door for business in the US and abroad to sell the abortion pills through the mail.
> 
> Governors in blue states have said they will not cooperate with any investigation, apprehension of any women being charged with violating abortion laws.
> 
> Planned Parenthood who have raised nearly 300 million dollars will be paying transportation, and logging for those seeing out of state abortions.
> 
> A Cobalt Fund has opened in Colorado to help out of state women seeking an abortion.  Similar funds have been started in almost all states that support a women's right to an abortion.
> 
> From laws shielding abortion providers from extradition, arrest and malpractice suits to increased funding and security for clinics, Albany and City Hall made it clear that New York will remain a safe haven for women seeking an abortion.
> 
> An Alabama preacher is urging his flock to boycott any stores that offer to help women seeking an abortion.
> 
> Several Texas legislature suggested that we need more stringent laws to stop women from getting  abortions in other states.
> 
> The growing list of names of the biggest corporation that will provide assistance to their employees and families in seeking an abortion  includes:
> Microsoft​Apple​Meta​Amazon​Tesla​Citigroup​Dick's Sporting Goods​Disney​Netflix​Comcast-NBC Universal​Warner Bros​JPMorgan Chase​Nike​*Kroger*​*Alaska Airlines*​*Goldman Sachs*​*Zillow*​Bumble​Levi Strauss​Lyft & Uber​Match Group​Salesforce​Yelp​Starbucks​


All the more reason to get the case for personhood before the SCOTUS.

Thread 'Rachel Maddow Predicts 'Fetal Personhood' SCOTUS Case Will End Abortion Nationwide.' Rachel Maddow Predicts 'Fetal Personhood' SCOTUS Case Will End Abortion Nationwide.


----------



## woodwork201

mamooth said:


> No, I'm saying that's not happening, and you're just lying. Because yes, that is the case.
> 
> 
> Someone here is definitely obsessed with children's sexuality. It's all you seem to talk about.



From your defense of it, I can only surmise that you are a queer or transvestite and, therefore, you want this happening to children.


----------



## Man of Ethics

woodwork201 said:


> *I  have the right to keep and  bear arms. * If I can't afford one, is it the obligation of the government to buy me one?
> 
> Your right to life argument is absurd.


NO!  Hopefully that ``right" is abolished.  

All Humans need food, shelter, and medical care *in order to live*.


----------



## woodwork201

flan327 said:


> Post reported



Good for you.  Does that make you feel powerful?  And that's why we oppose red-flag laws.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Of course.  I never claimed otherwise.  And if you look at those stats you'll see that most women said that they were using a contractive in the month they got pregnant.  They forgot to use the pill, ran out, weren't using a diaphragm properly, husband force sex on her when she was not protected, or the contraception failed which is certainly possible.
> 
> Being force by the government to bring an unwanted child into the world because you made mistake with the contraceptive is far worst than the abortion.  The pain of being an unwanted child, the effects it has on the family, and society is much worst because the  affects continue long after the child is an adult.  One of the biggest problems we have is unwanted children and that problem is going to become a lot worse.


Not a family man eh flop ? You can attempt to justify something till pig's fly, but it's still just a pig wollowing in the mud.


----------



## woodwork201

flan327 said:


> Act like an adult please


You should get a job with the FBI.  You report conservatives and don't leftists.. And you're a snitch.. you'd fit right in.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> I hit 30 next year, but yeah freedom can be messy and lead to things like higher divorce rate.  Seems a better alternative though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet it is every bit as "historical" as what you say should define marriage.   That is a tad inconsistent on your part.


It's not at all inconsistent.  There's no requirement that government must do what was done in common law or what was done historically, it simply means that they can do those things.  

This doesn't mean, though, that they needn't recognize and protect the rights assumed from common law.  That's the other side of the coin.


----------



## woodwork201

Cougarbear said:


> Where in the Constitution are propositions unconstitutional?



Article IV Section 4 of the Constitution

_*The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government*_​




__





						Interpretation: The Guarantee Clause | The National Constitution Center
					






					constitutioncenter.org


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> Ok - unborn baby then... How is it moral to kill an unborn baby at the convenience of a mother that decided late in the pregnancy that maybe she no longer likes her boyfriend, so she's going to take it out on her unborn baby just to show him ??? Maybe another mother decided and said to herself "wait I'm not done screwing around yet", so she hurries down to get rid of her unborn baby before it pops out and ruin's her lust and needs in life or ahhhhhhh heck this could go on all night. I'm done.


Not LATE in the pregnancy 

You are DONE??????

Promise?!


----------



## flan327

flan327 said:


> Not LATE in the pregnancy
> 
> You are DONE??????
> 
> Promise?!


If I divorce my husband 
Do I kill our pet dogs?

FVCK no


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Not a family man eh flop ? You can attempt to justify something till pig's fly, but it's still just a pig wollowing in the mud.


4 kid and 3 grandkids.


----------



## Dr Grump

beagle9 said:


> Ok - unborn baby then... How is it moral to kill an unborn baby at the convenience of a mother that decided late in the pregnancy that maybe she no longer likes her boyfriend, so she's going to take it out on her unborn baby just to show him ??? Maybe another mother decided and said to herself "wait I'm not done screwing around yet", so she hurries down to get rid of her unborn baby before it pops out and ruin's her lust and needs in life or ahhhhhhh heck this could go on all night. I'm done.



her body, her choice. And it isn't a baby until it is born. Most abortions happen in the first trimester. Very rare otherwise.


----------



## basquebromance

instead of celebrating my daughter's 12th birthday last Friday, i MOURNED the loss of her basic human rights


----------



## basquebromance

And please, do not let anything substitute for action. Twitter, social media, they’re fine. They will not get the job done. We will not tweet our way to victory


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> Back in the old days we had a phrase for nut cases like you - Beaucoup Dinky Dau.


 Thanks fir proving what a coward you are how you know you cannot stand toe to toe with me on this discussion thst i checkmate your ass on this everytime hypocrite,you told me to make a thread so you could TRY to humiliate on me on this,I give you the thread as you ASKED me to giving you the invitation to come over there and you won’t go there,you just stay here on this thread and keep throwing insults at me cause you know I will own your ass in thst thread 


I rest my case,see what I am talking about folks what a hypocrite flash is,he asks me to make a thread to discuss a topic with him he can’t stand toe to toe with me on cause he knows I checkmate him everytime on it and when I do as he asks telling him I am waiting fir him on thst thread where as you can see,I gave him the link to come Over and  try to prove me wrong,he won’t do it,he just stays HERE like the coward he is refusing my challenge throw in insults in defeat,once again I rest my case hiw flash cannot back up his babble and can only throw insults when he can’t refute facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

flan327 said:


> I love President Biden


If that was not sarcasm,you obviously are a globalist who hates America and working fir Langley.

All the leftist biden America haters are all pissed about the Supreme Court overturning this.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> If I divorce my husband
> Do I kill our pet dogs?
> 
> FVCK no


If it was his pet dog, and you hated him enough, uhhhhh yeah you might kill his favorite pet to get back at him... It's happened before. Hell way worse than that has happened before, so why think that it can't happen or hasn't happened in the past or maybe in the present ??

The same types of scenarios have been found throughout history, and we damned sure don't need our government promoting the taking of human life that encompasses these types of scenarios if they are present.


----------



## usmcstinger

The Abortion Issue shows just how bad out Public Education System is. The Constitution of the United States is obviously not taught at all. I am curious how it is taught in Law School. Unless the Constitution is changed, it will never change.


----------



## j-mac

Flopper said:


> Of course.  I never claimed otherwise.  And if you look at those stats you'll see that most women said that they were using a contractive in the month they got pregnant.  They forgot to use the pill, ran out, weren't using a diaphragm properly, husband force sex on her when she was not protected, or the contraception failed which is certainly possible.
> 
> Being force by the government to bring an unwanted child into the world because you made mistake with the contraceptive is far worst than the abortion.  The pain of being an unwanted child, the effects it has on the family, and society is much worst because the  affects continue long after the child is an adult.  One of the biggest problems we have is unwanted children and that problem is going to become a lot worse.


I disagree…but, if their original contraception failed, then they get an abortion, then that abortion is contraceptive, elective, not necessary.

No one can claim that they didn’t know the act of having sex wouldn’t result in the possibility of creating a baby…

Thats what the act of sex is designed to do…If the woman is not prepared to create a life, then do something short of intercourse….simple.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Death Angel said:


> Only in a "Democracy." But we're not. We are a Constitutionally LIMITED Republic.


Do you vote for someone to represent you?


----------



## Flash

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thanks fir proving what a coward you are how you know you cannot stand toe to toe with me on this discussion thst i checkmate your ass on this everytime hypocrite,you told me to make a thread so you could TRY to humiliate on me on this,I give you the thread as you ASKED me to giving you the invitation to come over there and you won’t go there,you just stay here on this thread and keep throwing insults at me cause you know I will own your ass in thst thread
> 
> 
> I rest my case,see what I am talking about folks what a hypocrite flash is,he asks me to make a thread to discuss a topic with him he can’t stand toe to toe with me on cause he knows I checkmate him everytime on it and when I do as he asks telling him I am waiting fir him on thst thread where as you can see,I gave him the link to come Over and  try to prove me wrong,he won’t do it,he just stays HERE like the coward he is refusing my challenge throw in insults in defeat,once again I rest my case hiw flash cannot back up his babble and can only throw insults when he can’t refute facts.


You confuse me with somebody that gives a shit.  However, if you want to spout your silly JFK conspiracy crap go for it Sport. The rest of the posters on this thread would probably appreciate it if you would start another thread because this thread is about another subject.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> It's not at all inconsistent.  There's no requirement that government must do what was done in common law or what was done historically, it simply means that they can do those things.
> 
> This doesn't mean, though, that they needn't recognize and protect the rights assumed from common law.  That's the other side of the coin.



Yet according to you same sex marriage is a no non since it was not historically done.. yet you ignore 99% of what was historically done as far as marriage goes.

Would it not be easier to just admit you do not really like gay people?


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> You are the one that wants the "people" to decide who a person can marry and what, if any, form of birth control they can use.
> 
> You cries of whataboutism fall on deaf ears


BS, no one wants to control marriage or birth control.  the SC decision specifically said that it applies to nothing but abortion, and all it does on abortion is turn it back over to the individual states, where it belongs.   Fear not, most of the blue states will continue to promote abortion and will probably pay you to go there to get one.

Its amazing to me how you libs spin the truth to try to create fear.   Why do you on the left fear the voters so much?   Could it be that you know that your left wing ideology is a loser and most americans do you buy into it?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> BS, no one wants to control marriage or birth control.  the SC decision specifically said that it applies to nothing but abortion, and all it does on abortion is turn it back over to the individual states, where it belongs.   Fear not, most of the blue states will continue to promote abortion and will probably pay you to go there to get one.
> 
> Its amazing to me how you libs spin the truth to try to create fear.   Why do you on the left fear the voters so much?   Could it be that you know that your left wing ideology is a loser and most americans do you buy into it?



Yes, the same people that said that RvW was safe said that this ruling would not apply to other things...and we are supposed to believe them. 

Well, fuck that. I will not be that naïve again 

Thomas let the cat out of the bag with what was coming next.


----------



## Redfish

Dr Grump said:


> her body, her choice. And it isn't a baby until it is born. Most abortions happen in the first trimester. Very rare otherwise.


not if the libs have their way, they want to kill the kid after its born.   Then why not allow "abortion" up to 2 years old if the kid becomes a problem or cramps the mother's life style?


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, the same people that said that RvW was safe said that this ruling would not apply to other things...and we are supposed to believe them.
> 
> Well, fuck that. I will not be that naïve again
> 
> Thomas let the cat out of the bag with what was coming next.


society as a whole decides these issues, either by vote or actions.   your gay marriage will survive, fear not.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> society as a whole decides these issues, either by vote or actions.   your gay marriage will survive, fear not.



Once again you prove you are a true rightwing nut.

The idea of supporting something you do not participate in is so foreign to you that you just have to assume anyone that supports same sex marriage is in a same sex marriage   

You are just a waste of oxygen


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> Once again you prove you are a true rightwing nut.
> 
> The idea of supporting something you do not participate in is so foreign to you that you just have to assume anyone that supports same sex marriage is in a same sex marriage
> 
> You are just a waste of oxygen


I have gay friends and relatives, some in same sex marriages and relationships.  I love and respect all of them, and if you are gay it matters not to me.   No one on the 6 side of the SC decision on Roe said anything about taking it to other issues.   If one or more of them tried it would fail.   

I have been trying to understand why abortion is the number one issue with the dems and libs, I think you explained it.   you are scared that it will be taken to other settled issues like gay marriage.  You are wrong, but I understand your fear.

As I said earlier, society as a whole decides these issues, either by vote or actions.    But we could live in China or North Korea where one person dictates how the rest must live.   Be happy that we are free to debate these things without fear of prison or death.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> Once again you prove you are a true rightwing nut.
> 
> The idea of supporting something you do not participate in is so foreign to you that you just have to assume anyone that supports same sex marriage is in a same sex marriage
> 
> You are just a waste of oxygen


and your juvenile insults just prove once again that you are a moron incapable of intelligent discussion of sensitive topics.


----------



## beautress

Flopper said:


> If the court overturned every law that is not in strict adherence to the constitution and without interpretations imposed by the philosophy of the living constitution,  it would destroy the Unites States as we know it today. I'm sure many conservatives would welcome it because they hate this country as it is today believing that a new nation founded on the constitution as founders wrote it would arise out of the ashes. Thankfully, there are few that share these beliefs.


Mr. Flopper, how could I hate a nation my Dad took a near-lethal amount of shrapnel for in WWII and an aditional 3-year stint in Korea? Answer: I couldn't. I do despise, however, the pushing of the Alinsky method Hillary Clinton wrote her Master's thesis on and carried on about how "it takes a village to raise a child," rather than the traditional family. I'm not fond of socialists pushing against the Constitution in every way, shape, and form. Our nation is in trouble with all that is right according to the Christian founders of America who were so tired of the arrogance of a British King who refused to even listen to a representative of those people in the form of Benjamin Franklin aka "Silence Dogood." However, we have to thank the British crown for inspiring our Founding Fathers of the United States of America who used his arrogant deeds as things a free people do not tolerate at all as documented both in the Declaration of Independence and later, in the United States Constitution. The Democrat Party is trying to jerk America away from the Constitution and install a communist country that affords not one ounce of caring for anyone but their own oligarchs who are many, and each worse than any monarch who ever murdered his own.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> Yet according to you same sex marriage is a no non since it was not historically done.. yet you ignore 99% of what was historically done as far as marriage goes.
> 
> Would it not be easier to just admit you do not really like gay people?


Polygamy is 99% of marriages?  Wow. Who knew?

I don't dislike gay people.  I have several gay employees on my team at work and work with many more; my employer loves them and hires them over equally or better qualified straight people.

That I like them or don't like  them is meaningless.  I don't need to know if anyone is gay.  I don't need to see them promoting perversion in the schools.  I don't need to see them grooming children in order to entice more into their perverted lifestyle.

If you like them teaching your children or grandchildren about perverted sex I can only assume you're one of them and you want your children or grandchildren to be homosexuals.

I don't want my children or grandchildren to be perverts or deviants.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> No one on the 6 side of the SC decision on Roe said anything about taking it to other issues. If one or more of them tried it would fail.



Justice Thomas did.  And there are a ton of Repubs pushing it now.  And the same Justices that said this ruling will not be used on other issues all told us that RvW was safe.  

They cannot be trusted. 



Redfish said:


> I have been trying to understand why abortion is the number one issue with the dems and libs, I think you explained it. you are scared that it will be taken to other settled issues like gay marriage. You are wrong, but I understand your fear.



Yes, this is the fear.  The fear is that RvW is the opening of the flood gates.  And since we have leading Repups talking about it, I do not think it is unfounded. 



Redfish said:


> and your juvenile insults just prove once again that you are a moron incapable of intelligent discussion of sensitive topics.



You are the one that did the juvenile insult, I just called you out on it and now you whine like a juvenile, what irony.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> Polygamy is 99% of marriages?  Wow. Who knew?
> 
> I don't dislike gay people.  I have several gay employees on my team at work and work with many more; my employer loves them and hires them over equally or better qualified straight people.
> 
> That I like them or don't like  them is meaningless.  I don't need to know if anyone is gay.  I don't need to see them promoting perversion in the schools.  I don't need to see them grooming children in order to entice more into their perverted lifestyle.
> 
> If you like them teaching your children or grandchildren about perverted sex I can only assume you're one of them and you want your children or grandchildren to be homosexuals.
> 
> I don't want my children or grandchildren to be perverts or deviants.



  

" I do not dislike gay people I just think they are all perverted deviants."


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> Justice Thomas did.  And there are a ton of Repubs pushing it now.  And the same Justices that said this ruling will not be used on other issues all told us that RvW was safe.
> 
> They cannot be trusted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the fear.  The fear is that RvW is the opening of the flood gates.  And since we have leading Repups talking about it, I do not think it is unfounded.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that did the juvenile insult, I just called you out on it and now you whine like a juvenile, what irony.


you are a waste of time,  try to find a kiddie board to post on, you are not mature enough for this one.   I should know better than to engage with you on any sensitive topic because, like all libs, cannot debate with civility and reason, but must resort to histrionics and nugatory bullshit when you lose on the facts.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> " I do not dislike gay people I just think they are all perverted deviants."


some are, as are some straight people.


----------



## badger2

beautress said:


> Mr. Flopper, how could I hate a nation my Dad took a near-lethal amount of shrapnel for in WWII and an aditional 3-year stint in Korea? Answer: I couldn't. I do despise, however, the pushing of the Alinsky method Hillary Clinton wrote her Master's thesis on and carried on about how "it takes a village to raise a child," rather than the traditional family. I'm not fond of socialists pushing against the Constitution in every way, shape, and form. Our nation is in trouble with all that is right according to the Christian founders of America who were so tired of the arrogance of a British King who refused to even listen to a representative of those people in the form of Benjamin Franklin aka "Silence Dogood." However, we have to thank the British crown for inspiring our Founding Fathers of the United States of America who used his arrogant deeds as things a free people do not tolerate at all as documented both in the Declaration of Independence and later, in the United States Constitution. The Democrat Party is trying to jerk America away from the Constitution and install a communist country that affords not one ounce of caring for anyone but their own oligarchs who are many, and each worse than any monarch who ever murdered his own.


You are incorrect about xianity founding the United States, and that lack of education is timely and syncrhonous for this lattest arrogant expression of an illegitimate SCOTUS. The Massachusetts Bay Colony, in its attempt to establish a theocracy, knew it had earlier practiced communism on the Mayflower. Your syllabus should include Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> you are a waste of time,  try to find a kiddie board to post on, you are not mature enough for this one.   I should know better than to engage with you on any sensitive topic because, like all libs, cannot debate with civility and reason, but must resort to histrionics and nugatory bullshit when you lose on the facts.



I was debating with civility and reason until you went the other way and I just went along for the ride


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> some are, as are some straight people.



But yet he is ok with straight people being married but not same sex marriage due to them all being perverts


----------



## beautress

woodwork201 said:


> Polygamy is 99% of marriages?  Wow. Who knew?
> 
> I don't dislike gay people.  I have several gay employees on my team at work and work with many more; my employer loves them and hires them over equally or better qualified straight people.
> 
> That I like them or don't like  them is meaningless.  I don't need to know if anyone is gay.  I don't need to see them promoting perversion in the schools.  I don't need to see them grooming children in order to entice more into their perverted lifestyle.
> 
> If you like them teaching your children or grandchildren about perverted sex I can only assume you're one of them and you want your children or grandchildren to be homosexuals.
> 
> I don't want my children or grandchildren to be perverts or deviants.


If you had a gay child, he or she might never give you grandchildren. When they break from the family's guidance, and it destroys the Mosaic commandment of honoring one's mother and one's father, not to mention killing off of American Founders' DNA for a folly-filled life of abusive inethics as experienced by the disinherited parents who receive no comfort from the selfish aspect of homosexuality, and/or and no shred of caring for parents who gave their all for 18 years of raising an ungrateful being who goes around discrediting his own family that gave him or her their freedom and ignores them throughout their senior years of surviving the mental cruelty their decisions wrought.


----------



## badger2

JoeMoma said:


> My hand is more attractive than the person holding the sign.


Do you realize the number of deaths you cause eaсh time?


----------



## flan327

basquebromance said:


> instead of celebrating my daughter's 12th birthday last Friday, i MOURNED the loss of her basic human rights


Good for you

Did you talk to your daughter about what happened?


----------



## basquebromance

flan327 said:


> Good for you
> 
> Did you talk to your daughter about what happened?


yes


----------



## flan327

beautress said:


> If you had a gay child, he or she might never give you grandchildren. When they break from the family's guidance, and it destroys the Mosaic commandment of honoring one's mother and one's father, not to mention killing off of American Founders' DNA for a folly-filled life of abusive inethics as experienced by the disinherited parents who receive no comfort from the selfish aspect of homosexuality, and/or and no shred of caring for parents who gave their all for 18 years of raising an ungrateful being who goes around discrediting his own family that gave him or her their freedom and ignores them throughout their senior years of surviving the mental cruelty their decisions wrought.


God loves ALL his children 
Gay
Straight 
Black
White 
Orange


----------



## flan327

Flash said:


> View attachment 662812


Melodramatic much?


----------



## BlindBoo

Flopper said:


> SCOTUS is done with abortion.  It's a state issue.


This SCOTUS is.


----------



## Blues Man

BlindBoo said:


> This SCOTUS is.


 the pendulum will inevitably swing


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> But yet he is ok with straight people being married but not same sex marriage due to them all being perverts


your words, no one else said anything even close to that


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> your words, no one else said anything even close to that



You should try reading what he wrote.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> I was debating with civility and reason until you went the other way and I just went along for the ride


you have never done that.  you and your lib cohorts always resort to insults and lies.  its the way of the left.  if you can't win the debate denigrate the other side.   Alinsky taught you well and you idiots are following his rules to the destruction of this great country.  its quite pathetic.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> You should try reading what he wrote.


I did,  I also read what you wrote.   you started the bullshit, you always do.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> you have never done that.  you and your lib cohorts always resort to insults and lies.  its the way of the left.  if you can't win the debate denigrate the other side.   Alinsky taught you well and you idiots are following his rules to the destruction of this great country.  its quite pathetic.



I was doing it in this very thread till with you until you could not help yourself and I just gave back what I got.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Redfish said:


> I did,  I also read what you wrote.   you started the bullshit, you always do.





you are becoming boring again.

Have a good Monday!


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> I was doing it in this very thread till with you until you could not help yourself and I just gave back what I got.


nope, thats not how it went down, and you know it.


----------



## Redfish

Golfing Gator said:


> you are becoming boring again.
> 
> Have a good Monday!


yep, run away like a good little defeated libtardian.  its what you all do.


----------



## BlindBoo

Flash said:


> By the time a woman knows she is pregnant the fetus has a heartbeat.
> 
> Don't try to dehumanized the murder.   That is like what the Nazis did with the Jews.  Dehumanize them to justify extermination.  It ain't cool to do that. Not cool at all.


The fluttering of the nerves is not a heat beating.

Terminating a fetus is not murder.  Calling Americans who support a woman's choice Nazis, is not cool.  There is nothing cool about the Neo-GOP.


----------



## gipper

BlindBoo said:


> The fluttering of the nerves is not a heat beating.
> 
> Terminating a fetus is not murder.  Calling Americans who support a woman's choice Nazis, is not cool.  There is nothing cool about the Neo-GOP.


How are people simultaneously pro-choice for abortions, but not pro-choice for jab mandates?


----------



## Golfing Gator

gipper said:


> How are people simultaneously pro-choice for abortions, but not pro-choice for jab mandates?



I guess the same way people are anti-choice for abortion but not anti-choice for vaccine mandates.


----------



## gipper




----------



## Flash

BlindBoo said:


> The fluttering of the nerves is not a heat beating.
> 
> Terminating a fetus is not murder.  Calling Americans who support a woman's choice Nazis, is not cool.  There is nothing cool about the Neo-GOP.


You don't know jackshit about Biology, do you?

A heartbeat is not a fluttering of the nerves.

Stop being an asshole.  It makes you look like a real creep.


----------



## badger2

BlindBoo said:


> The fluttering of the nerves is not a heat beating.
> 
> Terminating a fetus is not murder.  Calling Americans who support a woman's choice Nazis, is not cool.  There is nothing cool about the Neo-GOP.


Incorrect. Terminating a fetus has always ended life and always will. Low IQs will attempt to dissect the concept of murder from the concept of the ending of life when the contradiction is exposed. That still gives SCOTUS no authority to bolster church-and-state pathologies and violence while simultaneously excluding non-religious mothers and fathers, a mistake also due to a Catholic-CIA puppet now in the White House.


----------



## flan327

Blues Man said:


> the pendulum will inevitably swing


Hopefully back to legal abortions


----------



## PoliticalChic

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Does that mean that USMB will be auctioning off IM2 ?


Where did they get him???


I hope they kept the receipt!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfish

flan327 said:


> Hopefully back to legal abortions


the SC decision did NOT make them illegal,  all it did was send the issue back to the individual states to decide.  It will always be legal in Cal, NY, NJ, Il, and other blue states, stop lying about this.


----------



## PoliticalChic

flan327 said:


> Hopefully back to legal abortions


. To move this discussion into a different realm, not political, nor legal….give the answers to this quiz:

a. when does science say life begins?(when two strands of DNA join to form a new and distinct human being)

b. what does science say about the two separate bodies involved in an abortion? (It’s not ‘her body’)

c. what percent of the 63 million abortions done via Roe are for rape or incest? (if we make exception for rape and incest, will you ban abortion?)

d. at what point does the prospective mom have the ability not to have a child, without the step of murder? (she already had her chance not to have a child)

e. Is ending the life of another human being murder? (or at least homicide?)



Why will no pro-abortion advocate give the answers to these questions?

You know why.


----------



## Canon Shooter

flan327 said:


> Act like an adult please



Kiss my ass.

I have zero tolerance for liars...


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Terminating a fetus is not murder.


Several states are about to change, that if they have not already done so.


----------



## Canon Shooter

PoliticalChic said:


> c. what percent of the 63 million abortions done via Roe are for rape or incest? (if we make exception for rape and incest, will you ban abortion?)



If I reply in the affirmative, will you then admit to actually being pro choice? After all, if you're going to allow abortion in certain circumstances, you can't really call yourself pro life anymore...



PoliticalChic said:


> e. Is ending the life of another human being murder? (or at least homicide?)



Yes, it is. I's homicide.

And, believe it or not, "homicide" isn't necessarily a crime...



PoliticalChic said:


> Why will no pro-abortion advocate give the answers to these questions?
> 
> You know why.



I do know why.

Because zealots like you take the stance that they're "pro abortion" when, in fact, they're "pro choice". Again, if you allow for the termication of _any _pregnancy, by definition you can't lay claim to being pro life...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Canon Shooter said:


> If I reply in the affirmative, will you then admit to actually being pro choice? After all, if you're going to allow abortion in certain circumstances, you can't really call yourself pro life anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. I's homicide.
> 
> And, believe it or not, "homicide" isn't necessarily a crime...
> 
> 
> 
> I do know why.
> 
> Because zealots like you take the stance that they're "pro abortion" when, in fact, they're "pro choice". Again, if you allow for the termication of _any _pregnancy, by definition you can't lay claim to being pro life...




Don't be silly. And don't lie about me.

I'd take as much as possible now, and work on getting the rest at a later date.

If I could end 98.5% of abortions now....I'd take it.


You wouldn't??????????????????


----------



## Canon Shooter

PoliticalChic said:


> Don't be silly. And don't lie about me.



I don't lie.

Based on what you've penned here, you're pro choice...



PoliticalChic said:


> I'd take as much as possible now, and work on getting the rest at a later date.



But you're still allowing someone to choose an abortion.

By definition, that's "pro choice".

Or, perhaps you'd be more comfortable identifying as "pro abortion"...



PoliticalChic said:


> If I could end 98.5% of abortions now....I'd take it.
> 
> You wouldn't??????????????????



That would be wonderful, yes.

But allowing the government to get us to that point is simply something I don't agree with.

See, here's the problem with you zealots: You refuse to believe that someone can be against abortion but not support the government mandating it.

I believe abortion is one of the most barbaric things humans have ever conjure up. That's my personal opinion. That personal opinion, though, should not _ever _supersede the opinion of someone who's pregnant and, for whatever reason, doesn't want to be. I don't care if it's rape or a drunken one night stand. It's not my place, and nor should it be the government's, to mandate what a pregnant woman does.

My pro choice stance has less to do with allowing a woman to decide what she does and more to do with my wanting to keep the government out of the equation...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't lie.
> 
> Based on what you've penned here, you're pro choice...
> 
> 
> 
> But you're still allowing someone to choose an abortion.
> 
> By definition, that's "pro choice".
> 
> Or, perhaps you'd be more comfortable identifying as "pro abortion"...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful, yes.
> 
> But allowing the government to get us to that point is simply something I don't agree with.
> 
> See, here's the problem with you zealots: You refuse to believe that someone can be against abortion but not support the government mandating it.
> 
> I believe abortion is one of the most barbaric things humans have ever conjure up. That's my personal opinion. That personal opinion, though, should not _ever _supersede the opinion of someone who's pregnant and, for whatever reason, doesn't want to be. I don't care if it's rape or a drunken one night stand. It's not my place, and nor should it be the government's, to mandate what a pregnant woman does.
> 
> My pro choice stance has less to do with allowing a woman to decide what she does and more to do with my wanting to keep the government out of the equation...




Of course you lied.


I called you on it.


'Get lost.


----------



## Canon Shooter

PoliticalChic said:


> Of course you lied.
> 
> 
> I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 'Get lost.



Fuck you, bitch.

Where did I lie?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Canon Shooter said:


> Fuck you, bitch.
> 
> Where did I lie?




That's the way you were brought up???

I wasn't.


You've beem revealed as a liar.....slither away.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Democrats demand the "right" to kill babies.

At recent hearings, Democrat Raskin was attempting to pin down Catherine Foster, asking "is it your aim to ban all abortions, including cases of rape and incest."


She calmly knocks him cold with one question:


----------



## Canon Shooter

PoliticalChic said:


> That's the way you were brought up???
> 
> I wasn't.
> 
> You've beem revealed as a liar.....slither away.



So, you can't tell me where or when I lied.

Got it.

You wear failure like it's haute couture...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Canon Shooter said:


> So, you can't tell me where or when I lied.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> You wear failure like it's haute couture...




You've been dismissed, low-life.


----------



## BlindBoo

gipper said:


> How are people simultaneously pro-choice for abortions, but not pro-choice for jab mandates?


Say that's a nice squirrel you have there.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Several states are about to change, that if they have not already done so.


Not for long.  Just like the Dred Scott decision didn't take long to get rendered ineffectual.

Vote the Neo-GOP out while you can ladies, do it while you can.


----------



## Redfish

BlindBoo said:


> Not for long.  Just like the Dred Scott decision didn't take long to get rendered ineffectual.
> 
> Vote the Neo-GOP out while you can ladies, do it while you can.


your ideology is a small minority and getting smaller under senile old Joe and the HO.


----------



## miketx

woodwork201 said:


> don't dislike gay people. I have several gay employees on my team at work and work with many more; my employer loves them and hires them over equally or better qualified straight people


Supports discrimination.


----------



## Redfish

miketx said:


> Supports discrimination.


but you support discrimination against non-blacks.   hypocrite


----------



## miketx

Redfish said:


> but you support discrimination against non-blacks.   hypocrite


You're a race baiting liar. I don't support discrimination against any law abiding people. Not even lying filth like you and woodjerk.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Not for long.


Because....  what?


----------



## BlindBoo

Redfish said:


> your ideology is a small minority and getting smaller under senile old Joe and the HO.


Time will tell who is in the minority.  

The Rabid right only had to shove three radical right wing justices down America throats to be able to accomplish this precedent destroying decision for the Ultra Religionist and Nanny State Authoritarians.

Just vote them out ladies, while you still can......


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> The Rabid right only had to shove three radical right wing justices down America throats to be able to accomplish this precedent destroying decision for the Ultra Religionist and Nanny State Authoritarians.


Giving the power to make the decisons on abortions back to the states is nanny state authoritarianism?


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Giving the power to make the decisons on abortions back to the states is nanny state authoritarianism?


Yes.  Various States have imposed draconian and very undemocratic policies in the past and there is no reason to think that they will not try to return to those very type practices.


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> Yes.  Various States have imposed draconian and very undemocratic policies in the past and there is no reason to think that they will not try to return to those very type practices.


Why do you want babies murdered?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Yes.  Various States have imposed draconian and very undemocratic policies...


You mean laws.   
Enacted by elected officials, in the democratic process.
The democratic process is the opposite of authoritarian.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> " I do not dislike gay people I just think they are all perverted deviants."


What I think of their behavior says nothing of what I think of them.  Did you ever dislike your children's behavior?  Did you quit liking them?


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> You mean laws.
> Enacted by elected officials, in the democratic process.
> The democratic process is the opposite of authoritarian.


When elected official choose their electorate, it is a flawed democracy, where the minority tries to run roughshod over the majority.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> When elected official choose their electorate,...



Did you notice how you had to change the subject to avoid admitting you are wrong?
I did
So did everyone else.
Concession accepted.


----------



## BlindBoo

miketx said:


> Why do you want babies murdered?


Your hyperbole murders rationale.  Nobody want to murder babies.

Why do you want the State to co-opt every single American woman's baby factory and regulate reproduction down to the level of the fertilized egg, a single cell?


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> Your hyperbole murders rationale.  Nobody want to murder babies.
> 
> Why do you want the State to co-opt every single American woman's baby factory and regulate reproduction down to the level of the fertilized egg, a single cell?


When you abort a baby on purpose you kill it. That's murder. Stop lying.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Did you notice how you had to change the subject to avoid admitting you are wrong?
> I did
> So did everyone else.
> Concession accepted.



Jim Crow law were made by elected officials.

Love that claims of some kind of victory.  that's some funnyshit.


----------



## BlindBoo

miketx said:


> When you abort a baby on purpose you kill it. That's murder. Stop lying.


A baby is not a fetus.  You are the one who is lying.  There will be states and elected religionist who will call that and other things like taking a pill to stop a fertilized egg from attaching to moms womb, murder though.  You can count on it ladies.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Jim Crow law were made by elected officials.


I'm sorry you don;t like that the states' process for creating state laws is not authoritarian, but there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> What I think of their behavior says nothing of what I think of them.  Did you ever dislike your children's behavior?  Did you quit liking them?



I have never thought my children were perverted deviants.   Do your kids know how you feel about them?

But if I had someone that I was friends with and I came to feel that they were perverted deviants then yes that would very much change how I felt about them.


----------



## woodwork201

Golfing Gator said:


> I have never thought my children were perverted deviants.   Do your kids know how you feel about them?
> 
> But if I had someone that I was friends with and I came to feel that they were perverted deviants then yes that would very much change how I felt about them.


None of my kids are gay.  I have a granddaughter who may be a homosexual.  If she is, she's a pervert and deviant... and I will still love her.


----------



## Golfing Gator

woodwork201 said:


> None of my kids are gay.  I have a granddaughter who may be a homosexual.  If she is, she's a pervert and deviant... and I will still love her.



I am sure that knowing you still love her while being a closed minded bigot will warm her heart!


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> A baby is not a fetus.  You are the one who is lying.  There will be states and elected religionist who will call that and other things like taking a pill to stop a fertilized egg from attaching to moms womb, murder though.  You can count on it ladies.


No butcher you ghouls lie. What happens if you don't kill the "fetus?"


----------



## BlindBoo

miketx said:


> No butcher you ghouls lie. What happens if you don't kill the "fetus?"


If you're lucky, after 9 months, a baby.  Why do you want to force women into growing and having babies that they do not want?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> If you're lucky, after 9 months, a baby.  Why do you want to force women into growing and having babies that they do not want?


For the last 50 years, 43 states have been forcing women to have children they do not want
All perfectly legal under Roe.


----------



## dblack

BlindBoo said:


> If you're lucky, after 9 months, a baby.  Why do you want to force women into growing and having babies that they do not want?


Where's the fun in having a government if you're not forcing your will on others?


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> If you're lucky, after 9 months, a baby.  Why do you want to force women into growing and having babies that they do not want?


Murder is illegal, ghoul. So, in your twisted head a fetus isn't a baby but if you wait long enough it turns into one? Wow, how twisted!


----------



## dblack

miketx said:


> Murder is illegal, ghoul. So, in your twisted head a fetus isn't a baby but if you wait long enough it turns into one? Wow, how twisted!


How is that twisted? It's literally the definition of the words.


----------



## miketx

dblack said:


> How is that twisted? It's literally the definition of the words.


Twisted to suit your blood thirst to kill babies.


----------



## dblack

miketx said:


> Twisted to suit your blood thirst to kill babies.


Yes, yes. Satanic Nazis and the rest. 

The fact remains, a fetus isn't a baby. Just as an egg isn't a chicken. Words mean things.


----------



## miketx

dblack said:


> Yes, yes. Satanic Nazis and the rest.
> 
> The fact remains, a fetus isn't a baby. Just as an egg isn't a chicken. Words mean things.


Defining words to mean what they aren't is leftism 101. Tell us all butcher, if someone murders a pregnant woman why are they charged with a double homicide? Anyway, this was a joke from the start like I knew it was.


----------



## dblack

miketx said:


> Define words to mean what they aren't is leftism 101.


Exactly. This is why I see no difference between Trumpsters and the left.


miketx said:


> Tell us all butcher, if someone murders a pregnant woman why are they charged with a double homicide?


Because meddling twats lobbied states with sob stories to convince them to add these laws (though not all of them fell for it). It was a deliberate attempt to change the definition of a fetus, to slide in personhood while no one was looking. It was done to serve as a bridge to getting rid of Roe vs Wade. So jerkoffs like you could cite it as an excuse to force others to bend to your will.

I know you really, really, really want to lord it over others via the state. Well, no.


----------



## BlindBoo

miketx said:


> Murder is illegal, ghoul. So, in your twisted head a fetus isn't a baby but if you wait long enough it turns into one? Wow, how twisted!


A fetus isn't a baby and if you wait long enou....wait a minute, I see what you're doing, very tricky.....

I agree.  Mother Nature is extremely twisted.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> For the last 50 years, 43 states have been forcing women to have children they do not want
> All perfectly legal under Roe.


You means they've restricted the right to abortion after some point in the pregnancy because of a reason?

Well by all means do tell.  

But that's all prelude.  Now States can deny that women have the right.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> You means they've restricted the right to abortion after some point in the pregnancy because of a reason?


Because Roe allowed states to regulate, restrict, limit and even prohibit abortions.


BlindBoo said:


> But that's all prelude.  Now States can deny that women have the right.


That depends entirely on what the state courts say.


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> You means they've restricted the right to abortion after some point in the pregnancy because of a reason?
> 
> Well by all means do tell.
> 
> But that's all prelude.  Now States can deny that women have the right.


There is no right to kill your baby, ghoul.


----------



## miketx

dblack said:


> Exactly. This is why I see no difference between Trumpsters and the left.
> 
> Because meddling twats lobbied states with sob stories to convince them to add these laws (though not all of them fell for it). It was a deliberate attempt to change the definition of a fetus, to slide in personhood while no one was looking. It was done to serve as a bridge to getting rid of Roe vs Wade. So jerkoffs like you could cite it as an excuse to force others to bend to your will.
> 
> I know you really, really, really want to lord it over others via the state. Well, no.


Sez the blood lusting ghoul. No difference except you want to kill babies and I don't.


----------



## BlindBoo

miketx said:


> There is no right to kill your baby, ghoul.


That is correct.  Any Baby born alive has had federal protection since 2002.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Yes, yes. Satanic Nazis and the rest.
> 
> The fact remains, a fetus isn't a baby. Just as an egg isn't a chicken. Words mean things.


And yet most of the country thinks its wrong 3rd tri.  Most are ok to a degree 1st tri.  Can tolerate it.  

But Congress doesnt compromise so OH WELL


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Exactly. This is why I see no difference between Trumpsters and the left.
> 
> Because meddling twats lobbied states with sob stories to convince them to add these laws (though not all of them fell for it). It was a deliberate attempt to change the definition of a fetus, to slide in personhood while no one was looking. It was done to serve as a bridge to getting rid of Roe vs Wade. So jerkoffs like you could cite it as an excuse to force others to bend to your will.
> 
> I know you really, really, really want to lord it over others via the state. Well, no.


Late term abortion is barbarism.  Tell the sorry fucks in office to do a compromise to 15 weeks Then NO abortions after.  Except if mother are baby is in danger.

Blue shit hole states do partiall birth abortions.  They can kiss my ass and so can the people who agree with it.


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> That is correct.  Any Baby born alive has had federal protection since 2002.


Deflection from the ghoul, always.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Late term abortion is barbarism.  Tell the sorry fucks in office to do a compromise to 15 weeks Then NO abortions after.  Except if mother are baby is in danger.
> 
> Blue shit hole states do partiall birth abortions.  They can kiss my ass and so can the people who agree with it.


I don't want a government that concerns itself with my insides. Maybe you do. 

Maybe your zeal for controlling others' lives is so great you're ready to give up all rights.

I'm not.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> I don't want a government that concerns itself with my insides. Maybe you do.
> 
> Maybe your zeal for controlling others' lives is so great you're ready to give up all rights.
> 
> I'm not.


Maybe i have a problem with the murder of babies.  Even Roe knew late term was viable.

If that baby was born if healthy it would have a life and its taken away because you are too stupid to decide earlier.

Let me repeat.  Late Term abortion is batbarism. I simply dont care if this offends your wittle feelings


----------



## gipper

BlindBoo said:


> Say that's a nice squirrel you have there.


?


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Let me repeat.  Late Term abortion is batbarism. I simply dont care if this offends your wittle feelings


And let me repeat. Keep your meddling, big-brother government out of my body.


----------



## BlindBoo

miketx said:


> Deflection from the ghoul, always.


A fetus is still not a baby.


eagle1462010 said:


> Maybe i have a problem with the murder of babies.  Even Roe knew late term was viable.
> 
> If that baby was born if healthy it would have a life and its taken away because you are too stupid to decide earlier.
> 
> Let me repeat.  Late Term abortion is batbarism. I simply dont care if this offends your wittle feelings











						Abortions Later in Pregnancy
					

This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various …




					www.kff.org
				




Abortions occurring at or after 21 weeks gestational age are rare. They are often difficult to obtain, as they are typically costly, time-intensive and only performed by a small subset of abortion providers. Yet these abortions receive a disproportionate amount of attention in the news, policy and the law, and discussions on this topic are often fraught with misinformation; for example, intense public discussions have been sparked after several policymakers have theorized about abortions occurring “moments before birth” or even “after birth.” In reality, these scenarios do not occur, nor are they legal, in the U.S. Discussion of this topic is further obscured due to the terms sometimes used to describe abortions later in pregnancy– including “late-term,” “post-viability,” “partial birth,” “dismemberment” and “born-alive” abortions—despite many medical professionals criticizing and opposing their use. This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various laws which regulate access to abortions later in pregnancy.

What is a so-called “late-term” abortion?​“Late term” abortion typically refers to abortions obtained at or after 21 weeks, however it is not an accepted medical term, nor is there a consensus around to which gestational ages it refers.


----------



## miketx

BlindBoo said:


> A fetus is still not a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortions Later in Pregnancy
> 
> 
> This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kff.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortions occurring at or after 21 weeks gestational age are rare. They are often difficult to obtain, as they are typically costly, time-intensive and only performed by a small subset of abortion providers. Yet these abortions receive a disproportionate amount of attention in the news, policy and the law, and discussions on this topic are often fraught with misinformation; for example, intense public discussions have been sparked after several policymakers have theorized about abortions occurring “moments before birth” or even “after birth.” In reality, these scenarios do not occur, nor are they legal, in the U.S. Discussion of this topic is further obscured due to the terms sometimes used to describe abortions later in pregnancy– including “late-term,” “post-viability,” “partial birth,” “dismemberment” and “born-alive” abortions—despite many medical professionals criticizing and opposing their use. This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various laws which regulate access to abortions later in pregnancy.
> 
> What is a so-called “late-term” abortion?​“Late term” abortion typically refers to abortions obtained at or after 21 weeks, however it is not an accepted medical term, nor is there a consensus around to which gestational ages it refers.


Ghoul deflects like always.


----------



## Delldude

Some are still having issues with the recent decision......


----------



## Canon Shooter

PoliticalChic said:


> You've been dismissed, low-life.



Suck a dick, gash.

You called me a liar but, oddly, you're completely incapable of showing us where I lied...


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> And let me repeat. Keep your meddling, big-brother government out of my body.


Stop murdering babies


----------



## eagle1462010

BlindBoo said:


> A fetus is still not a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortions Later in Pregnancy
> 
> 
> This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kff.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortions occurring at or after 21 weeks gestational age are rare. They are often difficult to obtain, as they are typically costly, time-intensive and only performed by a small subset of abortion providers. Yet these abortions receive a disproportionate amount of attention in the news, policy and the law, and discussions on this topic are often fraught with misinformation; for example, intense public discussions have been sparked after several policymakers have theorized about abortions occurring “moments before birth” or even “after birth.” In reality, these scenarios do not occur, nor are they legal, in the U.S. Discussion of this topic is further obscured due to the terms sometimes used to describe abortions later in pregnancy– including “late-term,” “post-viability,” “partial birth,” “dismemberment” and “born-alive” abortions—despite many medical professionals criticizing and opposing their use. This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various laws which regulate access to abortions later in pregnancy.
> 
> What is a so-called “late-term” abortion?​“Late term” abortion typically refers to abortions obtained at or after 21 weeks, however it is not an accepted medical term, nor is there a consensus around to which gestational ages it refers.


Then it shouldnt be that big a deal banning it unless medically necessary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Canon Shooter said:


> Suck a dick, gash.
> 
> You called me a liar but, oddly, you're completely incapable of showing us where I lied...




Perhaps you can find a lawyer who will help you to sue those who brought you up to speak this way to your betters.


If you win the suit, you may be able to affod the theray you so sorely require.


I wish you luck in your battle to recover.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> A fetus is still not a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortions Later in Pregnancy
> 
> 
> This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kff.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortions occurring at or after 21 weeks gestational age are rare. They are often difficult to obtain, as they are typically costly, time-intensive and only performed by a small subset of abortion providers. Yet these abortions receive a disproportionate amount of attention in the news, policy and the law, and discussions on this topic are often fraught with misinformation; for example, intense public discussions have been sparked after several policymakers have theorized about abortions occurring “moments before birth” or even “after birth.” In reality, these scenarios do not occur, nor are they legal, in the U.S. Discussion of this topic is further obscured due to the terms sometimes used to describe abortions later in pregnancy– including “late-term,” “post-viability,” “partial birth,” “dismemberment” and “born-alive” abortions—despite many medical professionals criticizing and opposing their use. This fact sheet explains why individuals may seek abortions later in pregnancy, how often these procedures occur, how the concepts of viability and fetal pain play into this topic, and the various laws which regulate access to abortions later in pregnancy.
> 
> What is a so-called “late-term” abortion?​“Late term” abortion typically refers to abortions obtained at or after 21 weeks, however it is not an accepted medical term, nor is there a consensus around to which gestational ages it refers.





I know how stupid you are......but I'm the eternal optimist.....I'll try to teach you:

.....this is the etymology of fetus....

*fetus (n.)*
late 14c., *"the young while in the womb or egg"* (tending to mean vaguely the embryo in the later stage of development), from Latin fetus (often, incorrectly, foetus) "the bearing or hatching of young, a bringing forth, pregnancy, childbearing, *offspring,"*
fetus | Origin and meaning of fetus by Online Etymology Dictionary



It is a baby, and a human being.

And your sort demands the ability to slaughter it......even well after birth:
Infanticide now mainstream Democrat policy.

*1. "Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills"*
Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills





*2. "Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’*
The former [Democrat] governor of Colorado, who has expressed support for population control and said that the elderly have a “duty to die,” has come out against a state amendment that would recognize the rights of unborn children, calling the pro-life measure “a monster.”
Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’ — The Rights Writer


The Democrats are true to their forebears:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky





3. The Democrat administration in Virginia offered a law for...in favor of....infanticide....stopped by Republicans.



4. The Democrat governor of Virginia agreed with the bill for infanticide.



5. "*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide"*

*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide*



*6. "Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats"*

*Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats*









*Spend some time reforming yourself from scummy low-life liar.*





BTW.......who'd you vote for again????


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Stop murdering babies


Stop raping dogs


----------



## Canon Shooter

PoliticalChic said:


> Perhaps you can find a lawyer who will help you to sue those who brought you up to speak this way to your betters.



When I find someone who qualifies as "better", they're shown an profound level of respect.

Which is why you're nothing but a diseased gash...



PoliticalChic said:


> If you win the suit, you may be able to affod the theray you so sorely require.



Affod? "Theray"? 

Says the infected gash who thinks she's "better".



Fuck off, cow...


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Stop raping dogs


Now you are losing your mind.  You dont like it when people speak bluntly.  Oh well.

Now how do you like Trumps 3 Jusctices now??  Let this sink in.  Elections have consequences.  You can come along for the ride but you are sitting in the back of the bus.


----------



## M14 Shooter

eagle1462010 said:


> Elections have consequences.  You can come along for the ride but you are sitting in the back of the bus.


That Obama - how racist!


----------



## BlindBoo

PoliticalChic said:


> I know how stupid you are......but I'm the eternal optimist.....I'll try to teach you:



Okay Stanky, I'll ask you, at what point does the fertilized egg become a human being?

1.  At the moment of conception

2. At the moment of birth

3.  Somewhere in between conception and birth.

4.  Some time after birth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> Okay Stanky, I'll ask you, at what point does the fertilized egg become a human being?
> 
> 1.  At the moment of conception
> 
> 2. At the moment of birth
> 
> 3.  Somewhere in between conception and birth.
> 
> 4.  Some time after birth.




. To move this discussion into a different realm, not political, nor legal….give the answers to this quiz:

a. when does science say life begins?(when two strands of DNA join to form a new and distinct human being)

b. what does science say about the two separate bodies involved in an abortion? (It’s not ‘her body’)

c. what percent of the 63 million abortions done via Roe are for rape or incest? (if we make exception for rape and incest, will you ban abortion?)

d. at what point does the prospective mom have the ability not to have a child, without the step of murder? (she already had her chance not to have a child)

e. Is ending the life of another human being murder? (or at least homicide?)



Now......who'd you vote for??????


----------



## BlindBoo

PoliticalChic said:


> . To move this discussion into a different realm, not political, nor legal….give the answers to this quiz:



Yeah I was pretty sure you wouldn't answer.


----------



## Cougarbear

Flopper said:


> Did he reveal this to you over the phone or was in an email?


Doesn't matter. Because the left just uses that stuff as a way to get the base angry and keep the nation divided. The left just hates babies and that's the sad truth. They want to kill their children. It's really psychotic. They attack people who believe in God that this is the reason. Well, 47 of 50 European countries outlaw abortion after at least 15 weeks. The majority after 12 weeks. And, only 26% of Europeans believe in God. Yet, they value their children way more. But, the left here blame religion. You people make no sense.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah I was pretty sure you wouldn't answer.





BlindBoo said:


> Yeah I was pretty sure you wouldn't answer.




I answered it specifically and directly.....


. To move this discussion into a different realm, not political, nor legal….give the answers to this quiz:

*a. when does science say life begins?(when two strands of DNA join to form a new and distinct human being)*

b. what does science say about the two separate bodies involved in an abortion? (It’s not ‘her body’)

c. what percent of the 63 million abortions done via Roe are for rape or incest? (if we make exception for rape and incest, will you ban abortion?)

d. at what point does the prospective mom have the ability not to have a child, without the step of murder? (she already had her chance not to have a child)

e. Is ending the life of another human being murder? (or at least homicide?)



Now......who'd you vote for??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah I was pretty sure you wouldn't answer.


You wrote this:

I am often wrong and am more than willing to admit my mistakes.



I wrote:

Let's check: did you make a mistake voting for Biden?



You responded:

Nope.






						No Price Too High
					

Awe poor thing.  Queef out some more boot licking insults to prologue your lies with and you'll get more of the same.       Central to that idea is how much government aims to steal from those who earn it:  What if you find that based on Federal taxes, state taxes, local taxes, sales tax...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




post 5


This:








Or This:


----------



## BlindBoo

PoliticalChic said:


> You wrote this:
> 
> I am often wrong and am more than willing to admit my mistakes.



The Fascist Neo-GOP see this as a character flaw.  They are never wrong and they never ever lie.  Just ask them.



PoliticalChic said:


> I answered it specifically and directly.....



No you didn't Stinky, you demanded I take a quiz.


----------



## Cougarbear

woodwork201 said:


> Article IV Section 4 of the Constitution
> 
> _*The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interpretation: The Guarantee Clause | The National Constitution Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> constitutioncenter.org


You might want to take a look at this. Part 2 and 3 go over this and adequately argue that California's Proposition method of direct democracy doesn't violate the Guarantee Clause. California Constitutional Law: The Guarantee Clause and California’s Republican Form of Government - UCLA Law Review


----------



## flan327

Flash said:


> You don't know jackshit about Biology, do you?
> 
> A heartbeat is not a fluttering of the nerves.
> 
> Stop being an asshole.  It makes you look like a real creep.





Redfish said:


> yep, run away like a good little defeated libtardian.  its what you all do.


Grow up 

Pretend that you are an ADULT


----------



## basquebromance

The idea that after a woman has endured such violence to her body that she would not have the freedom and authority to decide whether she wanted to continue with a pregnancy that is a result of an act of violence is absolutely unthinkable


----------



## eagle1462010

basquebromance said:


> The idea that after a woman has endured such violence to her body that she would not have the freedom and authority to decide whether she wanted to continue with a pregnancy that is a result of an act of violence is absolutely unthinkable


And how is that abortion not available now


----------



## Redfish

miketx said:


> You're a race baiting liar. I don't support discrimination against any law abiding people. Not even lying filth like you and woodjerk.


funny how you lefties always are the first to toss in the juvenile insults,  says a lot about you.


----------



## Redfish

basquebromance said:


> The idea that after a woman has endured such violence to her body that she would not have the freedom and authority to decide whether she wanted to continue with a pregnancy that is a result of an act of violence is absolutely unthinkable


the majority of americans support a rape exemption.  nice try


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> The Fascist Neo-GOP see this as a character flaw.  They are never wrong and they never ever lie.  Just ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't Stinky, you demanded I take a quiz.




Are you here to apologize for lying.....saying that I didn't answer the question?

I did, didn't I.

Let's do it again, just to prove you to be lying scum:


You wrote: "... at what point does the fertilized egg become a human being?"

I wrote: "... when does science say life begins?(when two strands of DNA join to form a new and distinct human being)"



So, once again, I've shown you to be the lowest form of life, didn't I.


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> The idea that after a woman has endured such violence to her body that she would not have the freedom and authority to decide whether she wanted to continue with a pregnancy that is a result of an act of violence is absolutely unthinkable



Let's see if your post is fake:

If rape and incest are excluded, would you agree to the banning of abortion?




Do you know what % of abortions are for rape or incest???

I do.


----------



## basquebromance

the fact that an extremist Supreme Court has taken steps that most of America believed they would never take, doesn’t mean that we back down. It means we get into the fight harder than ever


----------



## flan327

miketx said:


> When you abort a baby on purpose you kill it. That's murder. Stop lying.


Until a fetus can survive OUTSIDE THE MOTHER’S WOMB

It is not a BABY


----------



## flan327

miketx said:


> There is no right to kill your baby, ghoul.


Go back to Texas


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> Go back to Texas


I never left Texas, ghoul.


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> Until a fetus can survive OUTSIDE THE MOTHER’S WOMB
> 
> It is not a BABY


Sez the murdering ghoul.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> I would expect it would be. The court has turned the abortion battle into a war between states, cities, and neighbors


I wonder if you said this back in 1973 when a liberal court made their decision based on NOTHING Constitutional. I doubt it.

It's only a "war" because liberals demand their way in all things


----------



## Death Angel

flan327 said:


> Until a fetus can survive OUTSIDE THE MOTHER’S WOMB
> 
> It is not a BABY


Science denier


----------



## miketx

Redfish said:


> funny how you lefties always are the first to toss in the juvenile insults,  says a lot about you.


I'm not a lefty, imbecile.


----------



## flan327

PoliticalChic said:


> Perhaps you can find a lawyer who will help you to sue those who brought you up to speak this way to your betters.
> 
> 
> If you win the suit, you may be able to affod the theray you so sorely require.
> 
> 
> I wish you luck in your battle to recover.


Wow

How very noble of you

Do you have anything to say that pertains to the actual TOPIC?


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> the fact that an extremist Supreme Court has taken steps that most of America believed they would never take, doesn’t mean that we back down. It means we get into the fight harder than ever




Fight against the Constitution, you mean .


Fight to kill the unborn, you mean.



Do you prefer 'good bye,' or your more traditional Sieg Heil????


----------



## flan327

Death Angel said:


> Science denier


STFU

You are full of sound and fury

But no intelligent response


----------



## flan327

PoliticalChic said:


> Fight against the Constitution, you mean .
> 
> 
> Fight to kill the unborn, you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer 'good bye,' or your more traditional Sieg Heil????


Oh now the references to HITLER

SMDH


----------



## Death Angel

Redfish said:


> the majority of americans support a rape exemption.  nice try


And this decision has NOTHING to do with that.


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> STFU
> 
> You are full of sound and fury
> 
> But no intelligent response


By no intelligent response you mean they didn't like you.


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> The idea that after a woman has endured such violence to her body that she would not have the freedom and authority to decide whether she wanted to continue with a pregnancy that is a result of an act of violence is absolutely unthinkable


"Continue  with the pregnancy" 😄


----------



## Flopper

Redfish said:


> yo, libs,  condoms and BC pills are still legal everywhere, so is the morning after pill.
> 
> If you don't want to risk getting pregnant, take precautions.  Take responsibility for your life and your decisions.


And if you do get pregnant, then there's abortion just as in the past, but it might not be available in your state.  Lastly, there's the abortion pill.  It's available now but there is more to it than just taking a couple pills.


----------



## PoliticalChic

flan327 said:


> Until a fetus can survive OUTSIDE THE MOTHER’S WOMB
> 
> It is not a BABY




That's a lie.


It's a baby from the moment two strands of DNA join.


"An individual human life begins at conception when a sperm cell from the father fuses with an egg cell from the mother, to form a new cell, the zygote, the first embryonic stage. The zygote grows and divides into two daughter cells, each of which grows and divides into two grand-daughter cells, and this cell growth/division process continues on, over and over again. The zygote is the start of a biological continuum that automatically grows and develops, passing gradually and sequentially through the stages we call foetus, baby, child, adult, old person and ending eventually in death. The full genetic instructions to guide the development of the continuum, in interaction with its environment, are present in the zygote. *Every stage along the continuum is biologically human and each point along the continuum has the full human properties appropriate to that point.*" - Dr. William Reville, University College Cork, Ireland



“We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.” Thomas Jefferson.
And based on the above, every American is pro-life.


----------



## PoliticalChic

flan327 said:


> Oh now the references to HITLER
> 
> SMDH




Would you be more accepting with the fact that you are more a Bolshevik????



Your  predecessors, the Soviet Bolsheviks were wayyyyy ahead: “the Soviets legalized abortion on demand in 1920…” 
Legacies of 1917 in Contemporary Russian Public Health: Addiction, HIV, and Abortion


“In 1920, Russian Soviet Republic became the first country in the world to allow abortion in all circumstances,…” Abortion in Russia - Wikipedia


An estimated 1 million abortions in the early years of Soviet Russia Historical abortion statistics, Russia




The question is whether to combine the Bolshevik numbers with those accumulated by America’s Democrats/Leftists…..based on the same view of human life.

"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky 

….and, a purist might argue, add in the well over 100 million adults communists slaughtered during the last century.
Surely, they’ve earned the title of _Slaughterers Par Excellence_!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> And if you do get pregnant, then there's abortion just as in the past, but it might not be available in your state.  Lastly, there's the abortion pill.  It's available now but there is more to it than just taking a couple pills.





So why, then, are the pro-death folks so upset?????


----------



## Death Angel

News woman calls murdered fetus, "unborn CHILD."

Biden voters, you know what to do -- CANCEL HER!


----------



## Dr Grump

Redfish said:


> not if the libs have their way, they want to kill the kid after its born.   Then why not allow "abortion" up to 2 years old if the kid becomes a problem or cramps the mother's life style?


No wonder the IQ of the average Repub is so low with drivel like this being the narrative.


----------



## BlindBoo

PoliticalChic said:


> The zygote is the start of a biological continuum that automatically grows and develops, passing gradually and sequentially through the stages



A zygote is not a baby and it will not automatically grow or develop into a human being without a host mother, and for the last 50 years or so in America, a willing host mother.  

The times they are a changing.

Ladies, ya'll better vote them out while you still can.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> BS, no one wants to control marriage or birth control.


Marriage? What makes you think that? 

The ruling is only seven years old. Many States had to toss away lots of laws because of it.

Oh, some people very much want to control marriage.


----------



## eagle1462010

basquebromance said:


> the fact that an extremist Supreme Court has taken steps that most of America believed they would never take, doesn’t mean that we back down. It means we get into the fight harder than ever


You gonna crush more babies head and SHOW US..........HOW TERRIBLE WE ARE..............Bless Your Heart.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Now you are losing your mind.  You dont like it when people speak bluntly.  Oh well.
> 
> Now how do you like Trumps 3 Jusctices now??  Let this sink in.  Elections have consequences.



This single worst thing Obama did was uttering those three words.


----------



## toobfreak

BlindBoo said:


> A zygote is not a baby


No, it is just the earliest developmental stage of a baby.  It is the operating system for a baby without which you'd never get a baby because a zygote is the BEGINNING of a baby, so, the early stage of BECOMING a baby, meaning that both zygote and baby are both just different PHASES of a HUMAN BEING.



BlindBoo said:


> and it will not automatically grow or develop into a human being without a host mother,


SO WHAT?  That is like saying a tree will not grow without sunlight!  So if I take the Sun away, does a tree then stop being a tree?



BlindBoo said:


> a willing host mother.


A mother becomes a willing host the minute she decides to be a willing party to unprotected sex six nights a week.



BlindBoo said:


> The times they are a changing.


You are wrong.  They HAVE been changing, all for the worse.  the times they are DONE changing; your experiment doesn't work, look what you've done to the country, it is now going to be put back to the way it always has been when it worked.



BlindBoo said:


> Ladies, ya'll better vote them out while you still can.


Wait a minute jackass, this is not a party matter, these are legal decisions by the highest court in the land, a full third of the Federal government doing the job they are there for.  Better get that straight right now.


----------



## basquebromance

"i'm a black gay woman with a daughter so i'm pissed off...i'm pretty salty right now....these justices lied...it's bullshit"


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dr Grump said:


> No wonder the IQ of the average Repub is so low with drivel like this being the narrative.




I know how stupid you are......but I'm the eternal optimist.....I'll try to teach you:

.....this is the etymology of fetus....

*fetus (n.)*
late 14c., *"the young while in the womb or egg"* (tending to mean vaguely the embryo in the later stage of development), from Latin fetus (often, incorrectly, foetus) "the bearing or hatching of young, a bringing forth, pregnancy, childbearing, *offspring,"*
fetus | Origin and meaning of fetus by Online Etymology Dictionary



It is a baby, and a human being.

And your sort demands the ability to slaughter it......even well after birth:
Infanticide now mainstream Democrat policy.

*1. "Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills"*
Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills





*2. "Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’*
The former [Democrat] governor of Colorado, who has expressed support for population control and said that the elderly have a “duty to die,” has come out against a state amendment that would recognize the rights of unborn children, calling the pro-life measure “a monster.”
Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’ — The Rights Writer


The Democrats are true to their forebears:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky





3. The Democrat administration in Virginia offered a law for...in favor of....infanticide....stopped by Republicans.



4. The Democrat governor of Virginia agreed with the bill for infanticide.



5. "*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide"*

*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide*



*6. "Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats"*

*Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats*









*Spend some time reforming yourself *


----------



## PoliticalChic

BlindBoo said:


> A zygote is not a baby and it will not automatically grow or develop into a human being without a host mother, and for the last 50 years or so in America, a willing host mother.
> 
> The times they are a changing.
> 
> Ladies, ya'll better vote them out while you still can.



The joining of two DNA strands makes it a human being.....and you want to kill it.





Gee......it  has become quite difficult to get you to name who you voted for.....you used to be so proud.


Now.....quite reticent.


Is this why?


----------



## Care4all

Death Angel said:


> I wonder if you said this back in 1973 when a liberal court made their decision based on NOTHING Constitutional. I doubt it.
> 
> It's only a "war" because liberals demand their way in all things


FYI
It was a Conservative majority supreme court with a conservative appointed supreme court chief justice, NOT a liberal majority court with a liberal chief justice.


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Marriage? What makes you think that?
> 
> The ruling is only seven years old. Many States had to toss away lots of laws because of it.
> 
> Oh, some people very much want to control marriage.


then let the voters of each state decide, why is that objectionable to you?


----------



## Redfish

Care4all said:


> FYI
> It was a Conservative majority supreme court with a conservative appointed supreme court chief justice, NOT a liberal majority court with a liberal chief justice.


and it was constitutionally a wrong decision, which has now been corrected and turned back to the states where it always belonged.  Don't worry, you will still be able to get an abortion is many blue states (and some red ones under certain circumstances)   This ruling DOES NOT ban abortion.


----------



## Redfish

Dr Grump said:


> No wonder the IQ of the average Repub is so low with drivel like this being the narrative.


Ok, how do you differentiate between a born child killed on the operating table and a rowdy 2 year old killed for acting up?   Both are human beings capable of life.  Why would you kill one and not the other?


----------



## badger2

flan327 said:


> Until a fetus can survive OUTSIDE THE MOTHER’S WOMB
> 
> It is not a BABY


That's a contradiction of the viability argument, which itself is a contradiction.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Okay Stanky, I'll ask you, at what point does the fertilized egg become a human being?


Wrong question.
When does an 'egg' become a human life?


----------



## dblack

M14 Shooter said:


> Wrong question.
> When does an 'egg' become a human life?


The salient question is when does it become a legal person with Constitutional rights. In my view, that's when its born. Any sooner (ie still in the womb) isn't compatible with individual liberty and requires utterly intrusive government to enforce.


----------



## M14 Shooter

dblack said:


> The salient question is when does it become a legal person with Constitutional rights. In my view, that's when its born.


No.  The salient quiestion is when does the state have a compelling interest in protecting the life of the unborn child.
If you look at Roe, et al, that point is "viability".   I'm sure most  states will create similar standards.
This is how/why, under Roe, 43 states had some sort of ban on abortions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> The salient question is when does it become a legal person with Constitutional rights. In my view, that's when its born. Any sooner (ie still in the womb) isn't compatible with individual liberty and requires utterly intrusive government to enforce.




. “We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.” Thomas Jefferson.


And based on the above, every American is pro-life.


----------



## dblack

M14 Shooter said:


> No.  The salient quiestion is when does the state have a compelling interest in protecting the life of the unborn child.


The state has no interest in protecting "potential" anything. That kind of reasoning will justify pretty much any overreaching statist policy one might dream up.



> If you look at Roe, et al, that point is "viability".   I'm sure most  states will create similar standards.
> This is how/why, under Roe, 43 states had some sort of ban on abortions.


Roe was a shit decision.


----------



## M14 Shooter

dblack said:


> The state has no interest in protecting "potential" anything.


The life of the unborn child is actual, not potential.


dblack said:


> Roe was a shit decision.


Which is why it was overturned.
The standard it set, however, will likely be aped by the majority of state courts,


----------



## badger2

For those analyzing the history of abortion in America, Wikipedia has made an important 'mistake.' If indeed Dr. Frederick Dyer is correct, that this Memorial is 'considered the most important document for securing the stringent laws against abortion that were passed over the next few decades," readers are compromised from the beginning of such research.

American Medical Association Promoted the Laws Overturned by Roe-v. Wade


			https://www.globalnewswire.com/news-release/2021/09/20/2299961/22503/en/American-Medical-Association-Promoted-the-Laws-Overturned-by-Roe-v-Wade-according-to-the-Journal-of-American-Physicians-and-Surgeons.html
		

'....In January 1860, the AMA sent a Memorial written by Storer and signed by AMA president Henry Miller to all governors and legislatures. It was not published in the Transactions of the AMA or anywhere else. Dr. Frederick Dyer found blank copies of the Memorial and a related Address to state medical societies among papers that were preserved by Dr. Storer's grandchildren and loaned to Dr. Dyer who wrote a biography of Storer. The Memorial, Dyer says, must be considered the most important document for securing the stringent laws against abortion that were passed over the next few decades.'

This above report does not mention that Storer's dad later became an AMA president: 'David Humphreys Storer, AMA president, 1866-67.' Wiki's list of past AMA presidents is incorrect. It lists the wrong Henry Miller than the one of interest:

List of Presidents of the American Medical Association


			https://wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Presidents_of_the_American_Medical_Association
		

'....Henry Miller, 1859-60.'


----------



## badger2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Presidents_of_the_American_Medical_Association


----------



## badger2

So, whether or not the prisoner can retrieve the pertinent internet pages, the next problem will update the coming Dem-GOP trends for midterm November and the states that are implicated in abortion history circa 1860. The wikipage for American abortion history gives three references about these states and all three references fail to inform the reader which states they are (References 20, 21 and 22) so that they can be compared to post-Roe trigger states and other pathologies:

Abortion in the United States








						Abortion in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Weatherman2020

Monk-Eye said:


> " Off Track "
> 
> * Moron More On *
> 
> No , imbecile , women enter abortion clinics when they are about to miscarry and would otherwise bleed to death .
> 
> The medical question is when and whether to administer anesthesia , whatever the circumstance .


Abortion clinics are not hospitals, shitforbrains.


----------



## flan327

miketx said:


> By no intelligent response you mean they didn't like you.


I don’t NEED to be liked by ANONYMOUS PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET 

DO YOU?


----------



## flan327

Weatherman2020 said:


> Abortion clinics are not hospitals, shitforbrains.


Really?

Why are you lying?


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Wrong question.
> When does an 'egg' become a human life?


The egg and the sperm are human and alive..  When combine they become a single cell with a unique combination of human DNA from its parents.  It is not, at the time of conception, a human being.


----------



## Weatherman2020

flan327 said:


> Really?
> 
> Why are you lying?


Please go there when you get in a car accident. 

Tell us the medical equipment inside every PP, Dufus.


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> Really?
> 
> Why are you lying?


You saying he's a democrat?


----------



## flan327

Weatherman2020 said:


> Please go there when you get in a car accident.
> 
> Tell us the medical equipment inside every PP, Dufus.


Enough to SAVE MY LIFE


----------



## flan327

miketx said:


> You saying he's a democrat?


Oh STFU

YOUR AVATAR IS A GUN

SO WHAT???


----------



## Weatherman2020

flan327 said:


> Enough to SAVE MY LIFE


Was that the appendectomy or the pacemaker they did for you?


----------



## Weatherman2020

flan327 said:


> Oh STFU
> 
> YOUR AVATAR IS A GUN
> 
> SO WHAT???


----------



## badger2

Joe Biden is a Catholic puppet and a CIA puppet. We note that Gorsuch is Episcopal, and Gorsuch is also a CIA link:





__





						NAF - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....NAF was established in 1977 with merger of National Association of Abortion Facilities (NAAF) founded by Merle Hoffman, and the National Abortion Council (NAC). One of its founders was Frances Kissling, later president of Catholics for a Free Choice. Katherine Hancock Ragsdale, an Episcopal priest, was president and CEO of NAF until Oct 2021.'

The report of post #2,243 (The American Medical Association Promoted the Laws Overturned by Roe v. Wade) was published on 20 Sep 2021, just before the Episcopal NAF CEO's term ended.

The Episcopal bullshit continues with Ammi Rogers via Connecticut, making the CIA connection to Yale:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/05/16/how-sensational-sex-scandal-led-nations-first-abortion-law-years-ago/
		

'....He was a Connecticut preacher with a reputation for seducing female congregants. (From William Buchan, Domestic Medicine)....Rogers was an Epsicopalian preacher who had been controversial since his days at Yale in the 1790s. According to his memoir, religious leaders didn't like him because he supported separation of church and state....Asenath Smith....a baby born less than nine months after a marriage....'


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> The egg and the sperm are human and alive..  When combine they become a single cell with a unique combination of human DNA from its parents.  It is not, at the time of conception, a human being.


But it is a human life, distinct from either of its parents.
And thus, the reason this is the relevant question.


----------



## Weatherman2020

badger2 said:


> Joe Biden is a Catholic puppet and a CIA puppet. We note that Gorsuch is Episcopal, and Gorsuch is also a CIA link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAF - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....NAF was established in 1977 with merger of National Association of Abortion Facilities (NAAF) founded by Merle Hoffman, and the National Abortion Council (NAC). One of its founders was Frances Kissling, later president of Catholics for a Free Choice. Katherine Hancock Ragsdale, an Episcopal priest, was president and CEO of NAF until Oct 2021.'
> 
> The report of post #2,243 (The American Medical Association Promoted the Laws Overturned by Roe v. Wade) was published on 20 Sep 2021, just before the Episcopal NAF CEO's term ended.
> 
> The Episcopal bullshit continues with Ammi Rogers via Connecticut, making the CIA connection to Yale:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/05/16/how-sensational-sex-scandal-led-nations-first-abortion-law-years-ago/
> 
> 
> '....He was a Connecticut preacher with a reputation for seducing female congregants. (From William Buchan, Domestic Medicine)....Rogers was an Epsicopalian preacher who had been controversial since his days at Yale in the 1790s. According to his memoir, religious leaders didn't like him because he supported separation of church and state....Asenath Smith....a baby born less than nine months after a marriage....'


A Catholic puppet?
Now THAT is funny.


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> Oh STFU
> 
> YOUR AVATAR IS A GUN
> 
> SO WHAT???


----------



## Weatherman2020

M14 Shooter said:


> But it is a human life, distinct from either of its parents.
> And thus, the reason this is the relevant question.


And a baby has its own DNA.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> But it is a human life, distinct from either of its parents.
> And thus, the reason this is the relevant question.



It is alive but it has not had a life.  It, a single cell, is not a human being anymore than an acorn is an oak tree.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> It is alive but it has not had a life.  It, a single cell, is not a human being anymore than an acorn is an oak tree.


There you go again - "human being".
The relevant term is human life, which it unarguably is.
And thus, the reason this is the relevant question.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> It is alive but it has not had a life.  It, a single cell, is not a human being anymore than an acorn is an oak tree.


Issue is the Lefts demand to murder babies up to the time of birth at 9 months.


----------



## BlindBoo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Issue is the Lefts demand to murder babies up to the time of birth at 9 months.


The former precedent allowed states to regulate abortion after viability.  Most states limit those late term abortions.

So you don't think that zygotes are babies then?


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> There you go again - "human being".
> The relevant term is human life, which it unarguably is.
> And thus, the reason this is the relevant question.



So does that mean you believe that zygotes are babies then?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> So does that mean you believe that zygotes are babies then?


You asked
"....at what point does the fertilized egg become a human being?"
Your question is irrelevant, as the issue does not revolve around the unborns status as a human being.
It -does- revolve around its status as a human life.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> The former precedent allowed states to regulate abortion after viability.  Most states limit those late term abortions.
> 
> So you don't think that zygotes are babies then?


DC Democrats bill is up to birth. That’s Federal law should it pass.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> So does that mean you believe that zygotes are babies then?


I had Spotted Owl omelette this morning.


----------



## miketx

Ghouls gotta butcher.


----------



## BlindBoo

Weatherman2020 said:


> I had Spotted Owl omelette this morning.


How did they taste?


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> You asked
> "....at what point does the fertilized egg become a human being?"
> Your question is irrelevant, as the issue does not revolve around the unborns status as a human being.
> It -does- revolve around its status as a human life.


So are you playing word salad for some kind of point?  Are you saying that the single cell zygote, as human life, deserves the rights we give to babies who are born after suitable gestation?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> So are you playing word salad for some kind of point?


You want to insert "human being" into the discussion because you know it means sometthing different than "Human life".
The status of the unborn as a "human being" is irrelevant under Roe, et al, , which instead considers "human life" and a states compelling interest in protecting same.
Thus, the relevant question is:  when does the unborn become a human life?


----------



## dblack

M14 Shooter said:


> You want to insert "human being" into the discussion because you know it means sometthing different than "Human life".
> The status of the unborn as a "human bring" is irrelevant under Roe, et al, , which instead considers "human life" and a states compelling interest in protecting same.
> Thus, the relevant question is:  when does the unborn become a human life?



Word games are the bread and butter of modern politics. Unborn baby?  Emotive horseshit to justify big government, social engineering ambitions. Different leftists, same shit.


----------



## Billo_Really

M14 Shooter said:


> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Detauils to follow


You fucking piece of shit, how the hell are you!?  It's been a long time!  Hope you're doing well.


----------



## M14 Shooter

dblack said:


> Word games are the bread and butter of modern politics.


I'm sorry you don't like th terms the court used in Roe, but there's not much I can do about it.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Billo_Really said:


> You fucking piece of shit, how the hell are you!?  It's been a long time!  Hope you're doing well.


Hi Bill - how's it going?


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> How did they taste?


Like chicken. Rare chicken.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> You want to insert "human being" into the discussion because you know it means sometthing different than "Human life".
> The status of the unborn as a "human being" is irrelevant under Roe, et al, , which instead considers "human life" and a states compelling interest in protecting same.
> Thus, the relevant question is:  when does the unborn become a human life?


Are you saying that the single cell zygote, as human life, deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> Are you saying that the single cell zygote, as human life, deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?


What happens if I knowingly destroy the eggs of an endangered bird?

Yep. 

Pro abortionists value animal life more than humans.


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> You people are insane. Birth control occurs before conception. So, there is no baby involved at any stage. This is what TDR looks like, insanity.


There's no such animal as an " unborn child ". And TDR is a term more appropriate for you people cuz you're following that insane man.


----------



## Stann

BlindBoo said:


> Are you saying that the single cell zygote, as human life, deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?


I know it's also ludicrous; if it wasn't so devastating to so many, I would laugh.


----------



## dblack

Stann said:


> There's no such animal as an " unborn child ". And TDR is a term more appropriate for you people cuz you're following that insane man.


We should probably start calling eggs "unhatched chickens".


----------



## flan327

Weatherman2020 said:


> Was that the appendectomy or the pacemaker they did for you?


WTF IS YOUR BASIC MALADJUSTMENT?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Are you saying that the single cell zygote, as human life, deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?


My statement is clear:
The question you asked is irrelevant to the issue at hand.


----------



## flan327

dblack said:


> We should probably start calling eggs "unhatched chickens".


No one cares


----------



## dblack

flan327 said:


> No one cares


Usually.


----------



## Weatherman2020

flan327 said:


> WTF IS YOUR BASIC MALADJUSTMENT?


Sorry. I’m a sadist who likes watching Leftards humiliate themselves with things like saying Planned Parenthood is a hospital. 
Forgive me.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> My statement is clear:
> The question you asked is irrelevant to the issue at hand.


Hahaha


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> There's no such animal as an " unborn child ". And TDR is a term more appropriate for you people cuz you're following that insane man.


So I can destroy eggs of endangered birds?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Hahaha


I'm sorry you hate the truth.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> There's no such animal as an " unborn child ". And TDR is a term more appropriate for you people cuz you're following that insane man.


My grand daughter has one in her right now, ghoul.


----------



## dblack

Weatherman2020 said:


> So I can destroy eggs of endangered birds?


Is this the ole "we're just a stupid as you" argument?


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> There's no such animal as an " unborn child ". And TDR is a term more appropriate for you people cuz you're following that insane man.


Like I said, the left is full of insane people. Science has proven that the fetus is human, alive, feels pain, hears people and responds to stimuli from the outside. To say it's not an unborn child is typical of sadists who love to inflict pain and death to the unborn child. When my children were in the womb, they most certainly were unborn children. TDR means Trump Derangement Syndrome of those who are obsessed with Trump in order to condemn him and hurt him and those who follow him. That's most Democrats.


----------



## dblack

miketx said:


> My grand daughter has one in her right now, ghoul.


Baby killing, Nazi, groomer ghoul. Get it right!


----------



## BlindBoo

Stann said:


> I know it's also ludicrous; if it wasn't so devastating to so many, I would laugh.


I'm not going to answer you cause you want to call "human life" a "human being" making the question irrelevant, has got to be the lamest I've seen.


----------



## Weatherman2020

dblack said:


> Is this the ole "we're just a stupid as you" argument?


Thanks for validating pro abortionists value animals more than humans.


----------



## Stann

dblack said:


> We should probably start calling eggs "unhatched chickens".


Thank you, some levity it's always welcome when you're dealing with extremists like this.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> I'm not going to answer you cause you want to call "human life" a "human being" making the question irrelevant, has got to be the lamest I've seen.


In Leftard California you murder a pregnant mom and you’re charged with two murders.


----------



## dblack

Weatherman2020 said:


> Thanks for validating pro abortionists value animals more than humans.


And thanks for validating that your love for intrusive government.


----------



## Stann

BlindBoo said:


> I'm not going to answer you cause you want to call "human life" a "human being" making the question irrelevant, has got to be the lamest I've seen.


I'm not saying that, I've always acknowledged that the sperm, the egg and the zygote are physical life forms. They even have human DNA, but they are not a person, they are not a unborn child, they are not a human being until they are born. Those are facts I don't know how these people can deny them. That's extremism for you.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> I'm not going to answer you cause you want to call "human life" a "human being" making the question irrelevant, has got to be the lamest I've seen.


If you don't think there's a meaningful difference between "human life" and "human being" why don't you drop the latter term and adopt the former?


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> In Leftard California you murder a pregnant mom and you’re charged with two murders.


The fetus is not actually classified as a person under us law 8. Special interest groups got a fetal bill passed which gave them some rights and that's how people can be charged with the murder of a fetus as a person even though it isn't a person.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> The fetus is not actually classified as a person under us law 8. Special interest groups got a fetal bill passed which gave them some rights and that's how people can be charged with the murder of a fetus as a person even though it isn't a person.


So you ask a pregnant woman how her zygote is doing?


----------



## Weatherman2020

dblack said:


> And thanks for validating that your love for intrusive government.


Yeah, I hate to see children protected.


----------



## Cougarbear

Weatherman2020 said:


> DC Democrats bill is up to birth. That’s Federal law should it pass.


WASHINGTON, D.C. -- Americans' support for the legality of abortion varies sharply when they are asked to evaluate it on a trimester basis, which is consistent with the pattern Gallup has found for more than 20 years. Six in 10 U.S. adults think abortion should generally be legal in the first three months of pregnancy. However, support drops by about half, to 28%, for abortions conducted in the second three months, and by half again, to 13%, in the final three months. - Trimesters Still Key to U.S. Abortion Views.
Only 13% agree with the Democrat bill and 87% disagree. You think that's representative government? That's tyranny of the minority or communism and fascism.


----------



## miketx

I can't understand why the left is so triggered over for v wade. After all, it's just a clump of words!


----------



## dblack

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yeah, I hate to see children protected.


That's something we should clear up right now. You trolls don't give as single shit about children. You just want to punish "loose women" by sticking it to them with big daddy government.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> The fetus is not actually classified as a person under us law 8. Special interest groups got a fetal bill passed which gave them some rights and that's how people can be charged with the murder of a fetus as a person even though it isn't a person.











						Unborn Victims of Violence Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Weatherman2020

miketx said:


> I can't understand why the left is so triggered over for v wade. After all, it's just a clump of words!


More kids to groom!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> How are people simultaneously pro-choice for abortions, but not pro-choice for jab mandates?


the leftists like him are hypocrites,somehow its okay to have the mindset my body my choice when it comes to abortions but when it comes to jab mandates,my body my choice gets thrown out the window.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> Thank you, some levity it's always welcome when you're dealing with extremists like this.


Extremists? We aren't the ones wanting to kill babies.


----------



## dblack

Stann said:


> The fetus is not actually classified as a person under us law 8. Special interest groups got a fetal bill passed which gave them some rights and that's how people can be charged with the murder of a fetus as a person even though it isn't a person.


That campaign, was, and remains, a conceit. A wedge, specifically for the purpose of shoehorning in personhood to setup abortion laws. Some people just can't get enough government oversight in their lives.


----------



## Weatherman2020

miketx said:


> Extremists? We aren't the ones wanting to kill babies.


They firebomb clinics that help moms who CHOOSE to have their babies because they’re pro choice.


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> So you ask a pregnant woman how her zygote is doing?


Actually women don't know when they're carrying a zygote, morula or gastrula. If the woman wants the child and plans on continuing the pregnancy to fruition, it is acceptable to ask how the baby's doing. Because for her it is not a fetus, it is a baby that she's carrying. And those are her hopes and expectations for the eventual outcome. God willing, that does happen in most cases.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> If you don't think there's a meaningful difference between "human life" and "human being" why don't you drop the latter term and adopt the former?


When I asked "Are you saying that the single cell zygote, _*as human life,*_ deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?" you still refused to answer.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> Actually women don't know when they're carrying a zygote, morula or gastrula. If the woman wants the child and plans on continuing the pregnancy to fruition, it is acceptable to ask how the baby's doing. Because for her it is not a fetus, it is a baby that she's carrying. And those are her hopes and expectations for the eventual outcome. God willing, that does happen in most cases.


Oh. So you are for ripping the limbs off of babies.


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> They firebomb clinics that help moms who CHOOSE to have their babies because they’re pro choice.


I've never heard of them bombing those type clinics it's usually the abortion clinics and they kill the doctors too. Extremists on both sides are bad news. Roe versus Wade was a healthy balance. Now we're going to lose more lives than ever.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BlindBoo said:


> When I asked "Are you saying that the single cell zygote, _*as human life,*_ deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?" you still refused to answer.


Typical dumbass tactic of baby killer supporters is to split hairs. 
Fact remains that right now there’s kids in playgrounds who were born at less than 25 weeks.


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oh. So you are for ripping the limbs off of babies.


I abhor all child violence. Children are the closest thing to real and absolute love that there is. Why would you even think of doing that to a child. You must be very sick. Please get help.


----------



## rightnow909

Cougarbear said:


> WASHINGTON, D.C. -- Americans' support for the legality of abortion varies sharply when they are asked to evaluate it on a trimester basis, which is consistent with the pattern Gallup has found for more than 20 years. Six in 10 U.S. adults think abortion should generally be legal in the first three months of pregnancy. However, support drops by about half, to 28%, for abortions conducted in the second three months, and by half again, to 13%, in the final three months. - Trimesters Still Key to U.S. Abortion Views.
> Only 13% agree with the Democrat bill and 87% disagree. You think that's representative government? That's tyranny of the minority or communism and fascism.


it's what GOD thinks that matters

That said, abortion is not a "religious" issue anymore than the murder of anyone is a purely religious issue


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> I've never heard of them bombing those type clinics it's usually the abortion clinics and they kill the doctors too. Extremists on both sides are bad news. Roe versus Wade was a healthy balance. Now we're going to lose more lives than ever.


Of course you are unaware that dozens of care centers for moms have been attacked the past 2 weeks. You watch CNN and have no clue what’s going on in the real world.


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> Typical dumbass tactic of baby killer supporters is to split hairs.
> Fact remains that right now there’s kids in playgrounds who were born at less than 25 weeks.


And there are women who in their 20-week checkup discover that the child they are caring is horrible genetic problems and is inviable therefore they have to have an abortion rather than bring something that's just going to die and suffer into this world. There's enough pain and suffering already.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> I abhor all child violence. Children are the closest thing to real and absolute love that there is. Why would you even think of doing that to a child. You must be very sick. Please get help.


Maybe when Nancy passes her abortion bill up to birth you can pay some mom to rip apart the baby.


----------



## Stann

rightnow909 said:


> it's what GOD thinks that matters
> 
> That said, abortion is not a "religious" issue anymore than the murder of anyone is a purely religious issue


Who's god ? Your tribal god ? It is immaterial in civil Life. The only place your god matters is in your heart and in your religious institution that you're believe in.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> And there are women who in their 20-week checkup discover that the child they are caring is horrible genetic problems and is inviable therefore they have to have an abortion rather than bring something that's just going to die and suffer into this world. There's enough pain and suffering already.


Ah, the NAZI agenda surfaces. Eradicate the impure. 

I’ve met Nick twice. His wife is hot and his 4 kids are great.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> I abhor all child violence. Children are the closest thing to real and absolute love that there is. Why would you even think of doing that to a child. You must be very sick. Please get help.


That's what you ghouls have been doing and judging by the melt downs you wanna keep doing it.


----------



## miketx

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ah, the NAZI agenda surfaces. Eradicate the impure.
> 
> I’ve met Nick twice. His wife is hot and his 4 kids are great.
> View attachment 663408


Me personally, I wouldn't have wanted to live that way.


----------



## dblack

Nazis, ghouls and groomers, oh my!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> You confuse me with somebody that gives a shit.  However, if you want to spout your silly JFK conspiracy crap go for it Sport. The rest of the posters on this thread would probably appreciate it if you would start another thread because this thread is about another subject.


Thanks for proving as always you have alzheimers diseace. I DID start another thread and INVITED you to come over to try and refute my conspiracy FACTS,you became a coward and did not go to this thread in this link i posted here in post#  1,734





__





						Roe overturned
					

https://www.rawstory.com/a-2657562553/   Twenty-four hours after a conservative Supreme Court issued a controversial and unpopular 6-3 ruling that dismantled the 50-year-old Roe v Wade decision that gave women the right to an abortion no matter where they lived, a longtime anti-choice activist...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




here is the link AGAIN i posted in that earlier post  so stop it with your babble bullshit I did not create a thread for you to come over as you asked me to to finish that discussion




__





						Lee Oswald's call from jail.
					

Fascinating lecture from 2015, in case you missed it.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				







stop pretending i did not make that thread that you asked for.everybody here would appreciate it if YOU stopped replying to me on THIS thread and came over and finished that discussion on  THIS thread where i posted the link to Flash.

THIS was your juvenile reply i got from you when  i did as YOU said and created a thread for us to finish that discussion as you asked me to do 

Back in the old days we had a phrase for nut cases like you - Beaucoup Dinky Dau.




__





						Roe overturned
					

You see what your biases force you to see. You need to whip yourselves and others into hysteria because your arguments don't hold up to reason and logic  All I'm suggesting is that we need to put some protections in place.  Plan for success.    We don't need the right to have abortions...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




as i just proved,you did not go to that thread you asked me to create and you just kept on with your babble on THIS thread. 

you asked me to make another thread,i did so as evidenced in that link,put up and go to this thread or SHUT UP.


you going to deny reality that i did as you said and posted that link as you asked and yet you refused to go over there?

everybody here would appreciate it if you stopped replying to me on THIS thread and go on over to the thread that i created as you ASKED me to do  to finish  the discussion there instead of on this thread.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> When I asked "Are you saying that the single cell zygote, _*as human life,*_ deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?" you still refused to answer.


Your question has nothing to do with my point, and is otherwise irrelevant to the issue.
Under Roe, the state has a compelling interest in the protection of human life, to the point where it can prohibit abortions.
Thus, the relevant question is when does the unborn become a human life.
When you can ask a question relevant to my point, let me know.


----------



## Flash

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thanks for proving as always you have alzheimers diseace. I DID start another thread and INVITED you to come over to try and refute my conspiracy FACTS,you became a coward and did not go to this thread in this link i posted here in post#   here. Roe overturned
> 
> stop pretending i did not make that thread that you asked for.everybody here would appreciate it if YOU stopped replying to me on THIS thread and came over and finished that discussion on  THIS thread where i posted the link to Flash.
> 
> you asked me to make another thread,i did so,put up and go to this thread or SHUT UP.


You can invite anybody you want but that doesn't mean we will join in on your JFK tin foil hat silliness.

In other words what part of "I don't give a shit" don't you understand?


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> Maybe when Nancy passes her abortion bill up to birth you can pay some mom to rip apart the baby.


You are horrible person. But since you like horror I'll tell you a story. When I was in nurses training 50 plus years ago. During my ER stint at the State hospital. A bunch of hookers brought in a hooker that was very very pregnant and sick. They were holding her up so she wouldn't collapse. When we questioned her what was wrong what was going on. They said, " she's 2 weeks overdue, and she's starting to stink real bad." Upon examination we discovered the fetus was dead in the womb and green smelly drainage or dribbling out of her vagina. She had a high grade temperature. Probably syphilis and or gonorrhea, which went septic. The fetus was megalocephalic. So it couldn't be delivered vaginally under normal circumstances and she was so ill a C-section was inadvisable. What to do. We took her to OBGYN, put her up in the stirrups and the doctor used crusher forceps to crush the skull to allow a vaginal delivery. I was there with two other trainees, both female. When he crushed the skull, green, horrid-smelling slime squirted all over the place and the two girls passed out. I just threw up. I don't know about you, but I always thought to myself why didn't that hooker just go ahead and have an abortion early on instead of almost dying. What was she thinking. This world has a lot of people having children who should never have them the first place.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Thus, the relevant question is when does the unborn become a human life.



There you go changing the question to the same one you've been avoiding, so you can avoid it.

I have already stipulated that it is human life from the point of conception. At what point do you feel the developing human being deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?


----------



## Stann

M14 Shooter said:


> Your question has nothing to do with my point, and is otherwise irrelevant to the issue.
> Under Roe, the state has a compelling interest in the protection of human life, to the point where it can prohibit abortions.
> Thus, the relevant question is when does the unborn become a human life.
> When you can ask a question relevant to my point, let me know.


The Jewish faith, and many others believe life begins at birth. Every person I've ever known has a birth date.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> I have already stipulated that it is human life from the point of conception. At what point do you feel the developing human being deserves the rights we give to babies who are born?


Irrelevant when discussing abortion.
Abortion isn't about the rights we give babies who are born, it's about when the state has a compelling interest in protecting human life.


----------



## Cougarbear

rightnow909 said:


> it's what GOD thinks that matters
> 
> That said, abortion is not a "religious" issue anymore than the murder of anyone is a purely religious issue


Huh? You say only what God thinks matters but then say abortion is not a religious issue? And, you are Catholic?


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> Huh? You say only what God thinks matters but then say abortion is not a religious issue? And, you are Catholic?


Most Catholics are very confused people. It must a result of the indoctrination.


----------



## flan327

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sorry. I’m a sadist who likes watching Leftards humiliate themselves with things like saying Planned Parenthood is a hospital.
> Forgive me.


Oh grow up 

Is PP a gas station?
A shoe store?

Enlighten us


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> You can invite anybody you want but that doesn't mean we will join in on your JFK tin foil hat silliness.
> 
> In other words what part of "I don't give a shit" don't you understand?




In other words,you are admitting you are too arrogant to admit it when you have been proven wrong and dismiss facts as tin foil sillyness and that when someone does as you ASK them to,you wont go to that thread after they do as you ask sense you know you cannot stand toe to toe with them in a debate.


you really should do everyone on here a favor  and put me on  ignore sense you ignore facts of mine anyways all the time and always dismiss those  facts as  tin foil sillyness.   and reply with junveile one liners when you are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> Most Catholics are very confused people. It must a result of the indoctrination.


Liberals are confused people that are indoctrinated to their leftist ideologies.


----------



## Stann

flan327 said:


> Oh grow up
> 
> Is PP a gas station?
> A shoe store?
> 
> Enlighten us


Planned Parenthood is the largest women's health organization in America. These new stringent abortion laws are going to contribute in a negative way to the health of women in America. They provide many services, abortion is just the issue that extremists pick up on. They don't want to know the whole truth, it doesn't serve their agenda.


----------



## flan327

Stann said:


> Most Catholics are very confused people. It must a result of the indoctrination.


Bull crap


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> Liberals are confused people that are indoctrinated to their leftist ideologies.


Funny, now I'd have to say,  far right extremists have a hard time coming up with original thoughts, they're so used to being told what to say and do.


----------



## Stann

flan327 said:


> Bull crap


And tortured, everything in life is that's enjoyable is a sin. Self-tortured.


----------



## flan327

miketx said:


> I can't understand why the left is so triggered over for v wade. After all, it's just a clump of words!


I hate your avatar


----------



## flan327

Stann said:


> And tortured, everything in life is that's enjoyable is a sin. Self-tortured.


I was raised Roman Catholic 

You are FOS


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> I hate your avatar


Sorry, I'll get one you'll like better.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> You are horrible person. But since you like horror I'll tell you a story. When I was in nurses training 50 plus years ago. During my ER stint at the State hospital. A bunch of hookers brought in a hooker that was very very pregnant and sick. They were holding her up so she wouldn't collapse. When we questioned her what was wrong what was going on. They said, " she's 2 weeks overdue, and she's starting to stink real bad." Upon examination we discovered the fetus was dead in the womb and green smelly drainage or dribbling out of her vagina. She had a high grade temperature. Probably syphilis and or gonorrhea, which went septic. The fetus was megalocephalic. So it couldn't be delivered vaginally under normal circumstances and she was so ill a C-section was inadvisable. What to do. We took her to OBGYN, put her up in the stirrups and the doctor used crusher forceps to crush the skull to allow a vaginal delivery. I was there with two other trainees, both female. When he crushed the skull, green, horrid-smelling slime squirted all over the place and the two girls passed out. I just threw up. I don't know about you, but I always thought to myself why didn't that hooker just go ahead and have an abortion early on instead of almost dying. What was she thinking. This world has a lot of people having children who should never have them the first place.


Is this the norm now??  Nope


----------



## Flash

LA RAM FAN said:


> In other words,you are admitting you are too arrogant to admit it when you have been proven wrong and dismiss facts as tin foil sillyness and that when someone does as you ASK them to,you wont go to that thread after they do as you ask sense you know you cannot stand toe to toe with them in a debate.
> 
> 
> you really should do everyone on here a favor  and put me on  ignore sense you ignore facts of mine anyways all the time and always dismiss those  facts as  tin foil sillyness.   and reply with junveile one liners when you are backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.


I just looked at the Oswald thread.  More than half of the posts were you being bat shit crazy attacking other posters that called you on you silly bullshit.

This is the last comment I'm making on this subject on this thread.  You can go be crazy some place else.


----------



## Stann

miketx said:


> I can't understand why the left is so triggered over for v wade. After all, it's just a clump of words!


Most people in the United States wanted Roe versus Wade to stand, unless you believe 60 to 80% of America is on the left. That would be great. We wouldn't have arbitrary laws being passed.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> Most people in the United States wanted Roe versus Wade to stand, unless you believe 60 to 80% of America is on the left. That would be great. We wouldn't have arbitrary laws being passed.


Nonsense, that's just more ghoulish lies.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> And there are women who in their 20-week checkup discover that the child they are caring is horrible genetic problems and is inviable therefore they have to have an abortion rather than bring something that's just going to die and suffer into this world. There's enough pain and suffering already.


Oh boo-woo. Tired of liberal double-talk... What horrible genetic problems? It's up to the states to decide. Do you know what this means? Democracy like liberals are always telling us that Republicans are destroying. Now, liberals hate democracy because they are no longer in control of people's lives. The people get to decide instead of the Federal Government. Tyranny is being avoided. Now, every person in the country gets to elect their representatives to make the laws concerning the rights of women and unborn children. Everyone gets a vote on this. And, if people don't like it, they can vote again and again and again. This is a good thing! No? Now you don't like democracy? Majority rule doesn't sound so good to you? 

You don't know what people think that have physical problems, do you? When loving parents work with their handicapped children, there is nothing but love between the child and parent. I've given this example before. I was taking a class for rehabilitation for injuries and physical defects at a major university. They brought in people from a facility for sever handicapped people for us to identify the deformities and what exercises might help with correcting some of the deformities. Well, a group of us (5 students) were given a man in his early 50's whose every joint was deformed going in the wrong direction. He could not speak much either and obviously stunted in his mental capacity. We moved him around and were very uplifting in our conversations as we didn't want to hurt him or be mean in any way. This was a church owned school and we value all human life as children of our Heavenly Father. After a few minutes, the man became agitated with us. He began to try and speak which was difficult for him. He was making sounds and we stopped what we were doing and let him know we were listening and wanted to know what he wanted to say. He finally got out the words "I'm a person too!" We were stunned and many in the room shed tears that all life is precious and meaningful to all people whether you think they are viable and worthy of being born. I pity you and your insensitive liberal baby killers for your lack of understanding concerning human life in the womb and out of the womb. Not only did that man you say is unworthy of life view you as a horrible person for not wanting him to live, but for all those who have spent hours and years in helping him including the students in that room who gained so much understanding about the value and sanctity of all life view you as a horrible person for not giving such valuable opportunities to learn and grow as people. Spare us your sanctimonious bull crap.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Stann said:


> Most Catholics are very confused people. It must a result of the indoctrination.


"Most Catholics are very confused people."
Do tell.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> Funny, now I'd have to say,  far right extremists have a hard time coming up with original thoughts, they're so used to being told what to say and do.


I'm not told what to do at all. We believe in the first amendment and you don't. It's you that are spewing the hatred of communists and fascists that want to eliminate the people who you believe can't contribute to this world.


----------



## Ralph Norton

flan327 said:


> Bull crap


Will wonders never cease? 
I actually agree with something flan327 posted.
Hell will be freezing over shortly.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> Is this the norm now??  Nope


Correct, we've come a long way since then but we've just taking a horrible step backwards. Even before Roe versus Wade was put to the wayside we are already having horrible instances occurring. Thank GOD, that 10-year-old that was locked up by her father for two or three months and continually raped occurred before the Texas abortion law went into effect. She was giving an abortion in the most humane way possible, was taken away from her father and is receiving extensive trauma care. Unfortunately, the woman who tried to give herself an abortion was one of the first victims of the Texas abortion law. After she got out of the hospital,after nearly dying. The state was intending to file charges against her, but there was such an uproar from the public they dropped the case. And of course you've heard about the Oklahoma case. I happily married woman with one child was expecting another child. She and her husband had already told their little girl that she was going to get a baby sister, and the couple was preparing the nursery. But on her 20-week checkup a terrible genetic anomaly showed up which made the fetus unviable she had no alternative to having abortion. She wasn't allowed to have it in Texas so she traveled to another stage when she got there so-called pro-life protesters greeted her with jeers. The woman who wanted her baby was forced to have an abortion by conditions out of her control and to add insult to injury these creeps condemned her for having to do it.


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> I'm not told what to do at all. We believe in the first amendment and you don't. It's you that are spewing the hatred of communists and fascists that want to eliminate the people who you believe can't contribute to this world.


Lol, telling a woman that she doesn't have control over her own body, if that's not hatred I don't know what is. Why don't you just go ahead and make all women slaves. You Fascist pig..


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> Oh boo-woo. Tired of liberal double-talk... What horrible genetic problems? It's up to the states to decide. Do you know what this means? Democracy like liberals are always telling us that Republicans are destroying. Now, liberals hate democracy because they are no longer in control of people's lives. The people get to decide instead of the Federal Government. Tyranny is being avoided. Now, every person in the country gets to elect their representatives to make the laws concerning the rights of women and unborn children. Everyone gets a vote on this. And, if people don't like it, they can vote again and again and again. This is a good thing! No? Now you don't like democracy? Majority rule doesn't sound so good to you?
> 
> You don't know what people think that have physical problems, do you? When loving parents work with their handicapped children, there is nothing but love between the child and parent. I've given this example before. I was taking a class for rehabilitation for injuries and physical defects at a major university. They brought in people from a facility for sever handicapped people for us to identify the deformities and what exercises might help with correcting some of the deformities. Well, a group of us (5 students) were given a man in his early 50's whose every joint was deformed going in the wrong direction. He could not speak much either and obviously stunted in his mental capacity. We moved him around and were very uplifting in our conversations as we didn't want to hurt him or be mean in any way. This was a church owned school and we value all human life as children of our Heavenly Father. After a few minutes, the man became agitated with us. He began to try and speak which was difficult for him. He was making sounds and we stopped what we were doing and let him know we were listening and wanted to know what he wanted to say. He finally got out the words "I'm a person too!" We were stunned and many in the room shed tears that all life is precious and meaningful to all people whether you think they are viable and worthy of being born. I pity you and your insensitive liberal baby killers for your lack of understanding concerning human life in the womb and out of the womb. Not only did that man you say is unworthy of life view you as a horrible person for not wanting him to live, but for all those who have spent hours and years in helping him including the students in that room who gained so much understanding about the value and sanctity of all life view you as a horrible person for not giving such valuable opportunities to learn and grow as people. Spare us your sanctimonious bull crap.


You sound like a Russian, are you really an American. I don't know how you got your hateful. You should move to Russia you'd fit in better over there. And you've shown no respect for women, making light of their situation, making them second-class citizens. I'm sorry but this is far from over. Are there not old enough or you're just too stupid to realize that Roe versus Wade between the law of the land because States were passing such egregious abortion laws they were killing women. Well guess what, none of those laws back then are as bad as the laws they're trying to pass now. So Roe versus Wade second generation will be back soon. It's already obvious, the states don't know what they're doing.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> I just looked at the Oswald thread.  More than half of the posts were you being bat shit crazy attacking other posters that called you on you silly bullshit.
> 
> This is the last comment I'm making on this subject on this thread.  You can go be crazy some place else.




Translation from flash - I am a liar,I noticed you called a few people out on their bullshit same as my bullshit i post and when they could not counter your facts,they ran off same as i always run off from you and others when i cannot counter your facts or refute them on that subject.

this trollboy here lied so much in this post cause he does not even mention that most the posts were actually that of  a troll named soupnazi that attacked everyone else on that thread when he could not counter facts of mine and many others and a handful of posters who are also know their facts on that subject same as me, agreed with me on soupnazi that he is a liar same as flash.

he also proves he is a lying  hypocrite coward because he said earlier if i made a thread he would go there and humiliate me on that thread and yet when i do as he ASKS,he wont go to that thread like he said  he would he just stays on THIS thread and posts juvenile rants.. see what a fucking lying troll this poster is who has no credibility? i also exposed what a hypocrite he is the fact eh told someone they need to stop listening to the MSN news yet HE does the same thing.

i rest my case.

seeing how he LIES all the time when losing a debate, im putting some money down on a bet that wont be his last reply to me either the fact he is such a fucking liar.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> You sound like a Russian, are you really an American. I don't know how you got your hateful. You should move to Russia you'd fit in better over there. And you've shown no respect for women, making light of their situation, making them second-class citizens. I'm sorry but this is far from over. Are there not old enough or you're just too stupid to realize that Roe versus Wade between the law of the land because States were passing such egregious abortion laws they were killing women. Well guess what, none of those laws back then are as bad as the laws they're trying to pass now. So Roe versus Wade second generation will be back soon. It's already obvious, the states don't know what they're doing.


I'm the one championing our form of republic government that gives states authority and the people the right to decide, not 9 judges in Roe v Wade's case. You sound like you are against democracy in which communist governments are against. Women aren't 2nd class citizens. Heck, now they get to vote for their rights instead of those 9 male judges who forced their rights upon them. And, in the past, no one was killing women. Heck, who was it that stuck the close hangers into the women to abort the children? It was liberals and not conservative republican men and women. Blame yourselves for any deaths that occurred from a botched back alley abortion because the women should have taken responsibility and had their babies. They killed themselves. Your kind are the murderers back then. 
Now, today, it's not 1973 medicine and science that we have. It's 2022 and the medicines and science and transportation abilities will work just fine for you baby killers to still kill millions of babies. Heck, 60% of abortions are done by taking a pill. I'm sure you'll figure out how to get the pills to women so they can kill their babies. Boy, Pharaoh of Egypt and Herod should be happy seeing the deaths of all the children. Your childish fits of rage are getting old. Move to Russia where they love to eliminate people that they believe won't help society.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> Nonsense, that's just more ghoulish lies.


stann is a pro at lies same as flash.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cougarbear said:


> I'm not told what to do at all. We believe in the first amendment and you don't. It's you that are spewing the hatred of communists and fascists that want to eliminate the people who you believe can't contribute to this world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ralph Norton said:


> Will wonders never cease?
> I actually agree with something flan327 posted.
> Hell will be freezing over shortly.


 yeah I was thinking the same thing.someone who is not a troll must have somehow highjacked his account because he usually posts the same garbage stann does as you well know.


----------



## Stann

basquebromance said:


>


I am not easily amused. I will not watch anything on Fox. It is not a news agency, it is an entertainment source, and I don't find it entertaining at all.


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> I'm the one championing our form of republic government that gives states authority and the people the right to decide, not 9 judges in Roe v Wade's case. You sound like you are against democracy in which communist governments are against. Women aren't 2nd class citizens. Heck, now they get to vote for their rights instead of those 9 male judges who forced their rights upon them. And, in the past, no one was killing women. Heck, who was it that stuck the close hangers into the women to abort the children? It was liberals and not conservative republican men and women. Blame yourselves for any deaths that occurred from a botched back alley abortion because the women should have taken responsibility and had their babies. They killed themselves. Your kind are the murderers back then.
> Now, today, it's not 1973 medicine and science that we have. It's 2022 and the medicines and science and transportation abilities will work just fine for you baby killers to still kill millions of babies. Heck, 60% of abortions are done by taking a pill. I'm sure you'll figure out how to get the pills to women so they can kill their babies. Boy, Pharaoh of Egypt and Herod should be happy seeing the deaths of all the children. Your childish fits of rage are getting old. Move to Russia where they love to eliminate people that they believe won't help society.


Then the new biased supreme Court ruling didn't mean anything either. Good I'm glad to know if Federal control is back and there's one standard for the United States.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Then the new biased supreme Court ruling didn't mean anything either. Good I'm glad to know if Federal control is back and there's one standard for the United States.


Democracy doesn't mean an extremist minority can exert tyranny over the majority. Years ago it was the other way around the government had laws on the books that exerted tyranny on the minorities. Which is also illegal.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Stann

basquebromance said:


>


Like I said I don't do fox. I only listen to real news.


----------



## basquebromance

Stann said:


> Like I said I don't do fox. I only listen to real news.


not for you...the video is for everyone except you


----------



## Stann

basquebromance said:


> not for you...the video is for everyone except you              Thank GOD, it was too much garbage in life already,  don't need to add any to it.


----------



## basquebromance

nailed it


----------



## Unkotare

flan327 said:


> Enough to SAVE MY LIFE


You mean enough to TAKE LIFE.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> Lol, telling a woman that she doesn't have control over her own body, if that's not hatred I don't know what is. Why don't you just go ahead and make all women slaves. You Fascist pig..


Hatred is murdering an innocent baby.


----------



## woodwork201

Cougarbear said:


> You might want to take a look at this. Part 2 and 3 go over this and adequately argue that California's Proposition method of direct democracy doesn't violate the Guarantee Clause. California Constitutional Law: The Guarantee Clause and California’s Republican Form of Government - UCLA Law Review



I've read that before and just did again.  It is meaningless.  Ruled constitutional is not the same thing as actually constitutional.  The United States Constitution forbids it and neither the California Supreme Court nor UCLA socialist law professors can change the US Constitution.  Democracy is not compatible with a republican form of government and their claim that democracy enhances the republican form of government is a lie.


----------



## Stann

flan327 said:


> Really?
> 
> Why are you lying?


They are health Care centers for women.


----------



## Stann

flan327 said:


> Enough to SAVE MY LIFE


Planned Parenthood | Official Site> healthcare services- planned Parenthood.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> Democracy doesn't mean an extremist minority can exert tyranny over the majority. Years ago it was the other way around the government had laws on the books that exerted tyranny on the minorities. Which is also illegal.











						Federalist Papers No. 10 (1787) - Bill of Rights Institute
					

Written by James Madison, this essay defended the form of republican government proposed by the Constitution




					billofrightsinstitute.org


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> Federalist Papers No. 10 (1787) - Bill of Rights Institute
> 
> 
> Written by James Madison, this essay defended the form of republican government proposed by the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billofrightsinstitute.org


Since I got out of the Air Force 50 years ago I've had a copy of the declaration of Independence, the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. Those are what our nation are based on. James Madison's opinions might be interesting, we'll check it out later. don't have time right now.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> Since I got out of the Air Force 50 years ago I've had a copy of the declaration of Independence, the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. Those are what our nation are based on. James Madison's opinions might be interesting, we'll check it out later. don't have time right now.


When I was a kid I had large copies of The Declaration, The Constitution, and The Gettysburg Address on the walls in my room.

Yeah, I was a strange kid.


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> When I was a kid I had large copies of The Declaration, The Constitution, and The Gettysburg Address on the walls in my room.
> 
> Yeah, I was a strange kid.


From the time I was 12 years old whenever I visit a place, I redesign it in my mind. I came up with some real wild ideas. I was a strange kid too.  And that's when I started having outer body experiences too, I got a lot of my ideas from things  I'd seen in the past present and future. I might have been one of the strangest kids ever.


----------



## Death Angel

Modern liberals don't see the country the way its creators did.

Watch and learn





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stann

Death Angel said:


> Modern liberals don't see the country the way its creators did.
> 
> Watch and learn
> 
> View attachment 663517


That's why we need a national vote on abortion, we have two extremes fighting over it for decades, it senseless. The majority of people support the woman's right to choose. There should be no laws on abortion and no need for the courts to interfere either.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> Then the new biased supreme Court ruling didn't mean anything either. Good I'm glad to know if Federal control is back and there's one standard for the United States.


Once again, your are confused. You tried to use a method of logic that is illogical, If A, then B; If B, then A is FALSE logic. Let me try again. The SCOTUS in 1973 created a new law in which they are not allowed to do. That's Congress's job. The word abortion nor any of it's tenants are not in the Bill of Rights. Even Ruth Ginsberg saw the error and new it would eventually be overturned. But, she didn't have the guts to do it. This was always a States Right's Issue and had two hundred years of precedence. What today's SCOTUS did was unravel the law that the 1973 court was not allowed to do and gave this back to the States who have the rights to do so. Women's rights has nothing to do with this nor the original 1973 debacle. Back then, it was about the rights of the physicians and not get in trouble for doing abortions when necessary. Like Bill Clinton said, abortion should be used sparingly. 
Today, it's not 1973 medicine and science that we have. It's 2022 and the medicines and science and transportation abilities will work just fine for you baby killers to still kill millions of babies. Heck, 60% of abortions are done by taking a pill. I'm sure you'll figure out how to get the pills to women so they can kill their babies. Boy, Pharaoh of Egypt and Herod should be happy seeing the deaths of all the children. Your childish fits of rage are getting old. Move to Russia where they love to eliminate people that they believe won't help society.


----------



## miketx

Stann said:


> James Madison's opinions might be interesting


lol, the guy "opinions" are what the constitution is based on.


----------



## Cougarbear

woodwork201 said:


> I've read that before and just did again.  It is meaningless.  Ruled constitutional is not the same thing as actually constitutional.  The United States Constitution forbids it and neither the California Supreme Court nor UCLA socialist law professors can change the US Constitution.  Democracy is not compatible with a republican form of government and their claim that democracy enhances the republican form of government is a lie.


That's your opinion. You are wrong in your belief as it's clear in the Constitution that elections of those who represent the people is democracy and part of a Constitutional Republic. Not Republican. Propositions in California can be squashed by the legislature and the California Supreme Court. So, you are being too narrow in your opinion, in my opinion.


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> Once again, your are confused. You tried to use a method of logic that is illogical, If A, then B; If B, then A is FALSE logic. Let me try again. The SCOTUS in 1973 created a new law in which they are not allowed to do. That's Congress's job. The word abortion nor any of it's tenants are not in the Bill of Rights. Even Ruth Ginsberg saw the error and new it would eventually be overturned. But, she didn't have the guts to do it. This was always a States Right's Issue and had two hundred years of precedence. What today's SCOTUS did was unravel the law that the 1973 court was not allowed to do and gave this back to the States who have the rights to do so. Women's rights has nothing to do with this nor the original 1973 debacle. Back then, it was about the rights of the physicians and not get in trouble for doing abortions when necessary. Like Bill Clinton said, abortion should be used sparingly.
> Today, it's not 1973 medicine and science that we have. It's 2022 and the medicines and science and transportation abilities will work just fine for you baby killers to still kill millions of babies. Heck, 60% of abortions are done by taking a pill. I'm sure you'll figure out how to get the pills to women so they can kill their babies. Boy, Pharaoh of Egypt and Herod should be happy seeing the deaths of all the children. Your childish fits of rage are getting old. Move to Russia where they love to eliminate people that they believe won't help society.


All I remember about it was the states were making up such egregious abortion laws that women were killing themselves left and right so the federal government stepped in and ended all that. It was because of the failure of the states that the federal government stepped in. And now they're making abortion laws that are even more egregious. It makes no sense it's the federal government's going to have to step in all over again. States can't treat their citizens like this.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> All I remember about it was the states were making up such egregious abortion laws that women were killing themselves left and right so the federal government stepped in and ended all that. It was because of the failure of the states that the federal government stepped in. And now they're making abortion laws that are even more egregious. It makes no sense it's the federal government's going to have to step in all over again. States can't treat their citizens like this.


One nation under GOD, and the only god they could agree on was the natural God because the states were always bickering with one another over their religious differences.


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> All I remember about it was the states were making up such egregious abortion laws that women were killing themselves left and right so the federal government stepped in and ended all that. It was because of the failure of the states that the federal government stepped in. And now they're making abortion laws that are even more egregious. It makes no sense it's the federal government's going to have to step in all over again. States can't treat their citizens like this.


And, there is your mistake. The part of the "Federal Government" that stepped in did not have the authority under the Constitution to do so. That should have been done by each state. No one said the country and Constitution were and are perfect. Just the best in the world and that's why we have been the best country for liberty and freedom for the world. Again, with the many changes in technology and science, you won't see the deaths you were talking about. 
We have scoured the _Seattle Times_ and other newspapers and have found *thirteen* reported fatalities between 1945 and 1969. - When Abortion was Illegal (and Deadly):       Seattle's Maternal Death Toll       -       Seattle Civil Rights and Labor History Project
They also said that there were more but that's the problem, you can't say women were killing themselves left and right. You don't hae the proof. There were women who died. There are women today who die while giving birth. Should women stop having babies altogether because of your insane beliefs? Seems like that's what you are advocating for.


----------



## Stann

Cougarbear said:


> And, there is your mistake. The part of the "Federal Government" that stepped in did not have the authority under the Constitution to do so. That should have been done by each state. No one said the country and Constitution were and are perfect. Just the best in the world and that's why we have been the best country for liberty and freedom for the world. Again, with the many changes in technology and science, you won't see the deaths you were talking about.
> We have scoured the _Seattle Times_ and other newspapers and have found *thirteen* reported fatalities between 1945 and 1969. - When Abortion was Illegal (and Deadly):       Seattle's Maternal Death Toll       -       Seattle Civil Rights and Labor History Project
> They also said that there were more but that's the problem, you can't say women were killing themselves left and right. You don't hae the proof. There were women who died. There are women today who die while giving birth. Should women stop having babies altogether because of your insane beliefs? Seems like that's what you are advocating for.


When's Southern States refused to segregate and were abusing blacks the federal government stepped in this is no different. States are now abusing women in the worst possible way basically making them slaves, not just second class citizens and slaves. The federal government can and must stop this insanity.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> When's Southern States refused to segregate and were abusing blacks the federal government stepped in this is no different. States are now abusing women in the worst possible way basically making them slaves, not just second class citizens and slaves. The federal government can and must stop this insanity.


----------



## BlindBoo

Stann said:


> That's why we need a national vote on abortion, we have two extremes fighting over it for decades, it senseless. The majority of people support the woman's right to choose. There should be no laws on abortion and no need for the courts to interfere either.


There is no such thing as a national vote in the USA.


----------



## Stann

BlindBoo said:


> There is no such thing as a national vote in the USA.


Okay national referendum whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Okay national referendum whatever you want to call it.


That would be we the people and our one nation.


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> I have gay friends and relatives, some in same sex marriages and relationships.  I love and respect all of them, and if you are gay it matters not to me.   No one on the 6 side of the SC decision on Roe said anything about taking it to other issues.   If one or more of them tried it would fail.
> 
> I have been trying to understand why abortion is the number one issue with the dems and libs, I think you explained it.   you are scared that it will be taken to other settled issues like gay marriage.  You are wrong, but I understand your fear.
> 
> As I said earlier, society as a whole decides these issues, either by vote or actions.    But we could live in China or North Korea where one person dictates how the rest must live.   Be happy that we are free to debate these things without fear of prison or death.


With any freedom's or granted rights outside of the constitution given, then of course you do know that if those freedom's or rights begin to morph into something that begins to deteriorate the nation's cultural harmonies, societal norms, communities, moral's and agreed upon standard's, then a revisiting of those specific rights granted is always a potential if the people can't handle what they've been granted outside of the constitution in a trial so to speak or they intentionally abuse the rights granted, otherwise by using them to abuse other's in which was not suppose to happen...

So if the people begin to abuse those rights granted, and especially in order to abuse and destroy their fellow citizens with them, then a revisiting of those rights will be looked at in order to limit the abuse and destructiveness after what was granted begins to be used in order to abuse other's with.

It's up to the people to do all things decent and in order, and in moderation... It best to regulate themselves before other's are forced to regulate their actions for them. Don't you agree ??


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> When's Southern States refused to segregate and were abusing blacks the federal government stepped in this is no different. States are now abusing women in the worst possible way basically making them slaves, not just second class citizens and slaves. The federal government can and must stop this insanity.


???????


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> Hopefully back to legal abortions


Abortions haven't been made illegal, now in some state's they might be made illegal, but not in all states.


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> ???????


If the other side can call a fetus an unborn child to try to engage an irresponsible emotional response to abortion. Then you can expect this type of response from the other side when states are talking about putting prisoner leg monitors on women that are pregnant to keep track of them make sure they're not going out of state to have an abortion. That's total insanity.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> If the other side can call a fetus an unborn child to try to engage an irresponsible emotional response to abortion. Then you can expect this type of response from the other side when states are talking about putting prisoner leg monitors on women that are pregnant to keep track of them make sure they're not going out of state to have an abortion. That's total insanity.


There are only two differences between that scenario and slavery. The shackles slaves war were made of metal, today's ate electronic and largely plastic. Slaves were physically and mentally abused, women today are just being mentally abused by the states that have introduced these barbaric punitive measures against women.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> If the other side can call a fetus an unborn child ....


Because that is TRUE.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> .... putting prisoner leg monitors on women that are pregnant to keep track of them make sure they're not going out of state to have an abortion. .....


Who has done that? Ever?


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> Who has done that? Ever?


It was on the news some anti-abortion female legislator, down in Oklahoma suggested that to keep track of women who are pregnant so they can stop them at the border and arrest them.


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> Because that is TRUE.


No it's not it's a fetus, a gestational stage human beings go through. It's not a child until it's born. Children / people have birth dates. Fetuses do not. And no such animal as an " unborn child " has ever existed. Women who are pregnant and want to continue the pregnancy through fruition affectionately call the fetus a child. But it's not the correct legal term. That's one of the reasons department of health and human services is so upset with donald trump when he banned the use of a whole bunch of words including fetus. It made their work almost impossible, less legal and more irresponsible.


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> No it's not it's a fetus, a gestational stage human beings go through. It's not a child until it's born. Children / people have birth dates. Fetuses do not. And no such animal as an " unborn child " has ever existed. Women who are pregnant and want to continue the pregnancy through fruition affectionately call the fetus a child. But it's not the correct legal term. That's one of the reasons department of health and human services is so upset with donald trump when he banned the use of a whole bunch of words including fetus. It made their work almost impossible, less legal and more irresponsible.


No, the piece of shit that is SCOTUS has traditionally gotten off by playing word games. An example is "viability," which is an oxymoron.


----------



## Stann

badger2 said:


> No, the piece of shit that is SCOTUS has traditionally gotten off by playing word games. An example is "viability," which is an oxymoron.


Viability and non-viability are terms best to determined by a doctor, a person with medical expertise.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Viability and non-viability are terms best to determined by a doctor, a person with medical expertise.


End of story.


----------



## badger2

BlindBoo said:


> The egg and the sperm are human and alive..  When combine they become a single cell with a unique combination of human DNA from its parents.  It is not, at the time of conception, a human being.


There is never a time it is not human life. Try to keep up with this crotch-clownism, because smuggling another term into the argument is like POSCOTUS using the oxymoronic term, "viability."


----------



## Redfish

beagle9 said:


> With any freedom's or granted rights outside of the constitution given, then of course you do know that if those freedom's or rights begin to morph into something that begins to deteriorate the nation's cultural harmonies, societal norms, communities, moral's and agreed upon standard's, then a revisiting of those specific rights granted is always a potential if the people can't handle what they've been granted outside of the constitution in a trial so to speak or they intentionally abuse the rights granted, otherwise by using them to abuse other's in which was not suppose to happen...
> 
> So if the people begin to abuse those rights granted, and especially in order to abuse and destroy their fellow citizens with them, then a revisiting of those rights will be looked at in order to limit the abuse and destructiveness after what was granted begins to be used in order to abuse other's with.
> 
> It's up to the people to do all things decent and in order, and in moderation... It best to regulate themselves before other's are forced to regulate their actions for them. Don't you agree ??


would that be like mandating vaccinations with an experimental drug?  or mandating mask wearing?


----------



## Redfish

BlindBoo said:


> There is no such thing as a national vote in the USA.


what is the presidential election then?


----------



## badger2

We introduced the Wiki problem of inserting the wrong AMA president, Henry Miller, in post #2, 243.

We now link two SCOTUS to the one Henry Miller responsible for dissemination of the Memorial on abortion, already mentioned. The Henry Miller of interest is this one:

medicalantiques.com/civilwar/Medical_Authors_Faculty/Miller_Henry.htm
'....Glasgow, Kentucky....president of the AMA in 1859.'

Miller attended Transylvania University medical school. Alumni include....









						Samuel Freeman Miller - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....his narrow reading of the Fourteenth Amendment - he wrote the opinion in the 1873 Slaughterhouse Cases - limited the effectiveness of the amendment.'









						John Marshall Harlan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....he wrote the dissent in Plessy v. Ferguson....'

The state of Maryland links to Transylvania University, thus a current Biden abortion apologist link. The other apologist link, now in the media, Hillary Clinton (Chappaque Blue Racer) abortion apologetics, connects another Transylvania alumnus, John C. Breckenridge, Democrat U.S. Vice President. One other link to the Chappqua Blue is the alumnus Henry Clay, who supervised one of Transylvania's buildings. Clay was 7th House Speaker (the Pelosi link) as well as 9th Secretary of State.

In addition, Abraham Lincoln nominated Samuel Freeman Miller, and George Washington gave land in Glasgow to his niece, Elizabeth, called "Spotswood."

Thus we don't think Wiki's mistake in listing an AMA president is coincidence, but ahistoricism.


----------



## badger2

Redfish said:


> would that be like mandating vaccinations with an experimental drug?  or mandating mask wearing?


But the Connecticut gesture of 1820 was precisely a wave of statutory restriction because of "experimental" abortifacients from plants that women were using, thus expanding criminal liability.


----------



## badger2

The Henry Miller URL (post # 2,410) will function if typed in the spacebar.


----------



## Redfish

badger2 said:


> But the Connecticut gesture of 1820 was precisely a wave of statutory restriction because of "experimental" abortifacients from plants that women were using, thus expanding criminal liability.


interesting, but how about answering the question


----------



## M14 Shooter

Redfish said:


> what is the presidential election then?


50 state elections, plus DC.
And then, 538 electors.


----------



## badger2

Redfish said:


> interesting, but how about answering the question


The question has already been answered by pointing to the attempts to mandate abortion due to chemical experiments of the populace.

We'll note that, ironically, the faculty at Transylvania University who taught the person who helped spearhead abortion suppression (AMA president Henry Miller) included Dr. Charles Caldwell, who himself was taught by Benjamin Rush. Rush signed the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## flan327

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah I was thinking the same thing.someone who is not a troll must have somehow highjacked his account because he usually posts the same garbage stann does as you well know.


English?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> what is the presidential election then?


The presidential election is 51 separate elections in the states and DC.


----------



## BlindBoo

Redfish said:


> what is the presidential election then?


50 separate state elections.  There is no political mechanism in the Constitution for a National vote of any kind

I stand corrected. 51.


----------



## BlindBoo

badger2 said:


> There is never a time it is not human life. Try to keep up with this crotch-clownism, because smuggling another term into the argument is like POSCOTUS using the oxymoronic term, "viability."


Never said it wasn't human or alive.  Why do so many anti-Choice folks refuse to answer the question of when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive?

Is it...

1.  From the point of conception.

2. When the Bun comes out of the oven or after Birth.

3. Somewhere in between.


----------



## BlindBoo

Stann said:


> That would be we the people and our one nation.


The founders were sneaky.  There is no national referendum.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Never said it wasn't human or alive.  Why do so many anti-Choice folks refuse to answer the question of when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive?


Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless, as the question of abortion revolves around the question of when does a state have a compelling interest in the protection of the life of the unborn.


----------



## BlindBoo

gipper said:


> How are people simultaneously pro-choice for abortions, but not pro-choice for jab mandates?



Say, that's a nice squirrel you pointed out there.

I'm pro reducing the stupid gene.  So yeah you don't want a covid vaccine?  Okay.


----------



## flan327

Cougarbear said:


> Once again, your are confused. You tried to use a method of logic that is illogical, If A, then B; If B, then A is FALSE logic. Let me try again. The SCOTUS in 1973 created a new law in which they are not allowed to do. That's Congress's job. The word abortion nor any of it's tenants are not in the Bill of Rights. Even Ruth Ginsberg saw the error and new it would eventually be overturned. But, she didn't have the guts to do it. This was always a States Right's Issue and had two hundred years of precedence. What today's SCOTUS did was unravel the law that the 1973 court was not allowed to do and gave this back to the States who have the rights to do so. Women's rights has nothing to do with this nor the original 1973 debacle. Back then, it was about the rights of the physicians and not get in trouble for doing abortions when necessary. Like Bill Clinton said, abortion should be used sparingly.
> Today, it's not 1973 medicine and science that we have. It's 2022 and the medicines and science and transportation abilities will work just fine for you baby killers to still kill millions of babies. Heck, 60% of abortions are done by taking a pill. I'm sure you'll figure out how to get the pills to women so they can kill their babies. Boy, Pharaoh of Egypt and Herod should be happy seeing the deaths of all the children. Your childish fits of rage are getting old. Move to Russia where they love to eliminate people that they believe won't help society.


I’d gladly move to Russia 

Because you are a paranoid liar


----------



## flan327

M14 Shooter said:


> Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless, as the question of abortion revolves around the question of when does a state have a compelling interest in the protection of the life of the unborn.


Never


----------



## badger2

BlindBoo said:


> Never said it wasn't human or alive.  Why do so many anti-Choice folks refuse to answer the question of when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive?
> 
> Is it...
> 
> 1.  From the point of conception.
> 
> 2. When the Bun comes out of the oven or after Birth.
> 
> 3. Somewhere in between.


You jump ahead to the single cell/egg argument before fully contemplating pre-coital life, which life preemptively trumps any single cell/egg argument, post-conception. SCOTUS arrogantly disregards the truth of pre-coital existence so that it can establish its (now having become illegitimate) argument. This pre-coital truth can't be removed and then proceed with an established argument for "viability", the way SCOTUS has done. This is SCOTUS blaming the scapegoat-victim for the conceptual theft SCOTUS has just accomplished, then authoritatively demanding an audience.


----------



## flan327

BlindBoo said:


> Say, that's a nice squirrel you pointed out there.
> 
> I'm pro reducing the stupid gene.  So yeah you don't want a covid vaccine?  Okay.


Blind Boo
Is 
Blind


----------



## BlindBoo

flan327 said:


> Blind Boo
> Is
> Blind



Nothing gets passed you does it?


----------



## Ralph Norton

badger2 said:


> You jump ahead to the single cell/egg argument before fully contemplating pre-coital life, which life preemptively trumps any single cell/egg argument, post-conception. SCOTUS arrogantly disregards the truth of pre-coital existence so that it can establish its (now having become illegitimate) argument. This pre-coital truth can't be removed and then proceed with an established argument for "viability", the way SCOTUS has done. This is SCOTUS blaming the scapegoat-victim for the conceptual theft SCOTUS has just accomplished, then authoritatively demanding an audience.


I'm guessing that you think this makes sense?


----------



## BlindBoo

badger2 said:


> pre-coital life, which life preemptively trumps any single cell/egg argument, post-conception.


How does pre-coital life preemptively trump that, post conception, work exactly?

If you can't dazzle them with brilliance just baffle them with bullshit.


----------



## BlindBoo

flan327 said:


> Never


Never say never.  It all depends on the state of the state.  If the state of affairs was that human beings were an endangered species, the state would have a compelling interest.....I think.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> If you can't dazzle them with brilliance just baffle them with bullshit.


Yes...
Much like you question of when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive.


----------



## badger2

Ralph Norton said:


> I'm guessing that you think this makes sense?


Badger guesses that you won't have the courage to take it one word at a time in your mother tongue in front of the others to expose you as an arrogant prick.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes...
> Much like you question of when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive.


Wasn't my question but should that single cell be entitled to the rights of a baby born alive?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Wasn't my question but should that single cell be entitled to the rights of a baby born alive?


Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless, as the question of abortion revolves around the question of when does a state have a compelling interest in the protection of the life of the unborn - not "giving the unborn the rights of a child born alive".
Repeating your question will not change this.


----------



## badger2

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes...
> Much like you question of when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive.


Like a theologian, SCOTUS is simply playing word games within the space and time between conception and birth. Once it accomplishes the theft of the concept of pre-existent life, everything that follows may make perfectly good sense.


----------



## Billo_Really

M14 Shooter said:


> Hi Bill - how's it going?


It's going pretty good.  It's really nice seeing your posts again.


----------



## M14 Shooter

badger2 said:


> Like a theologian, SCOTUS is simply playing word games within the space and time between conception and birth=


The USSC did not address this.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Billo_Really said:


> It's going pretty good.  It's really nice seeing your posts again.


Where have you been?


----------



## badger2

M14 Shooter said:


> Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless, as the question of abortion revolves around the question of when does a state have a compelling interest in the protection of the life of the unborn - not "giving the unborn the rights of a child born alive".
> Repeating your question will not change this.


You gloss over the irresponsibility involved when SCOTUS gives the concern over to the states. All of the states must be consistently represented in the reasoning, not the way it is at this time post-RvW. SCOTUS was arrogantly aware that it was complexifying the pathology by the overturn.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless, as the question of abortion revolves around the question of when does a state have a compelling interest in the protection of the life of the unborn - not "giving the unborn the rights of a child born alive".
> Repeating your question will not change this.


Take it up with Brother James who taught theology back in 1976 who broke it down to the three answers I laid out from the beginning of the process up till the end, birth.

Some people believe in 1.  Most people believe 2.  But some believe in 3.


----------



## M14 Shooter

badger2 said:


> You gloss over the irresponsibility involved when SCOTUS gives the concern over to the states.


Nothing here addresses, much less negates, what I said.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Take it up with Brother James....


Fact remains:
Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Fact remains:
> Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless.


Everyone is entitle to their own opinion however contrary to known reality.


----------



## flan327

BlindBoo said:


> How does pre-coital life preemptively trump that, post conception, work exactly?
> 
> If you can't dazzle them with brilliance just baffle them with bullshit.


You’re an expert at that


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The presidential election is 51 separate elections in the states and DC.


yes, and every citizen has the right to vote.   then the state electors vote.  you may not like it but without the EC the small states would have no voice and our national elections would be decided by california, NY, Fla and maybe Texas..  no other state votes would matter.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Everyone is entitle to their own opinion however contrary to known reality.


Which is why you continue to ask your question as if it is relevant.


----------



## gipper

BlindBoo said:


> Say, that's a nice squirrel you pointed out there.
> 
> I'm pro reducing the stupid gene.  So yeah you don't want a covid vaccine?  Okay.


I’m the smartest person you will ever meet.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> Which is why you continue to ask your question as if it is relevant.


Protection by the state of that single cell is not relevant?  

Protecting the 38 week old fetus is not relevant?


----------



## BlindBoo

gipper said:


> I’m the smartest person you will ever meet.
> View attachment 663913


Is that what they told you on the short bus today? You're the special one, really yar.


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> Protection by the state of that single cell is not relevant?


You aren't asking about "protection".
You're asking when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive.
Apples and oranges.


----------



## BlindBoo

M14 Shooter said:


> You aren't asking about "protection".
> You're asking when should the single cell, a fertilized egg, be entitled to the rights of of a baby born alive.
> Apples and oranges.


What other points of minutia are you going bring up?


----------



## M14 Shooter

BlindBoo said:


> What other points of minutia are you going bring up?


My point is obvious , and clear:
Your standard, and the question you attach to it, is meaningless.


----------



## Stann

badger2 said:


> There is never a time it is not human life. Try to keep up with this crotch-clownism, because smuggling another term into the argument is like POSCOTUS using the oxymoronic term, "viability."


Viability-medical definition: capable of surviving outside the uterus a 26-week-old viable fetus.


----------



## flan327

gipper said:


> I’m the smartest person you will ever meet.
> View attachment 663913


Some of the MOST INTELLIGENT people I have ever know graduated high school and went to work

Tell me ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?


----------



## badger2

M14 Shooter said:


> Nothing here addresses, much less negates, what I said.


You mention states, badger mentions states.


----------



## Stann

BlindBoo said:


> Never say never.  It all depends on the state of the state.  If the state of affairs was that human beings were an endangered species, the state would have a compelling interest.....I think.


I was thinking about this whole issue last night before I went to bed. In the long term these states that are making strong abortion laws are doing something that they really dread. In assuming responsibility for all the lives in their state they must correspond by instituting universal health Care and education for all. They can't help it, it goes along with the totalitarian fascist state and is required to compliment the extraordinary demands they place on their citizens.


----------



## badger2

The Dems will pretend this didn't happen:

Obama Promised to Codify R v W in 2007
' Jun 26 'Issues' such as R v W are engineered by corporation to distract from other extremely important problems....it can be rehashed continually on emotions....capturing attention....lots of emotions with little chance of acceptable 'resolution.'? '


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> I was thinking about this whole issue last night before I went to bed. In the long term these states that are making strong abortion laws are doing something that they really dread. In assuming responsibility for all the lives in their state they must correspond by instituting universal health Care and education for all. They can't help it, it goes along with the totalitarian fascist state and is required to compliment the extraordinary demands they place on their citizens.


Yes, the 'state of the state.' But we've already shown that to list those states that were forefront in the suppression of abortion, Wikipedia has already thrown a monkey wrench into the research: They mention the states on their 'Abortion in the United States' page, then give 3 references concerning these important states circa 1860 (Refs # 20, 21 and 22). But none of these references give the prisoner the names of the states so that they can be compared with the trigger states we already know of. The names of these states are crucial for analysis of the pathology, especially before the November midterms, and especially since the Alito leak was Dem-directed yellow journalism.


----------



## badger2

We saw that the White House puppet signed something about guns. Another leak occurs shortly after:

California Att. General Accidentally Publishes Full List of Concealed Carry Members in the State


			https://twitter.com/AnthonyCabassa


----------



## badger2

"Account Suspended." This has happened within the last 3 hours. Fortunately, Gonzalo Lira documented the page:


			https://twitter.com/GonzaloLira1968


----------



## Cougarbear

Stann said:


> When's Southern States refused to segregate and were abusing blacks the federal government stepped in this is no different. States are now abusing women in the worst possible way basically making them slaves, not just second class citizens and slaves. The federal government can and must stop this insanity.


Wrong. Nothing like it. With the slave-black issue, the people's representatives and state added amendments to the Constitution. If Roe was added to the Constitution, then the SCOTUS would not have been able to overturn Roe v Wade. Liberals are phony reasons to be mad. States are not abusing anyone. Stupid argument. You have heard of Martin Luther King Jr. right? Here is what he said: "How can the "Dream" survive if we murder the children? Every aborted baby is like a slave in the womb of his or her mother. The mother decides his or her fate." So, pipe down and stop lying. It's the liberal Democrat left that is completely insane.


----------



## gipper

flan327 said:


> Some of the MOST INTELLIGENT people I have ever know graduated high school and went to work
> 
> Tell me ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?


?


----------



## Cougarbear

flan327 said:


> I’d gladly move to Russia
> 
> Because you are a paranoid liar


No, I'm a Democratic Republic supporter of the Constitution. You are not and that is why you would fit in with Russia. Good riddance. Flight leaves in an hour. Don't be late.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Redfish said:


> yes, and every citizen has the right to vote.   then the state electors vote.  you may not like it but without the EC the small states would have no voice and our national elections would be decided by california, NY, Fla and maybe Texas..  no other state votes would matter.


What does any of that have to do with my post?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

gipper said:


> I’m the smartest person you will ever meet.
> View attachment 663913


How many of you anti-vaxxers died of COVID?  Not very smart of them, was it?


----------



## Dalia

It’s nice to see the democrats crying after they rob the election.


----------



## Death Angel

The federal government has no right to interfere in this matter.  If it does have any obligation,  it is to PROTECT INNOCENT LIVES, not destroy them


Stann said:


> When's Southern States refused to segregate and were abusing blacks the federal government stepped in this is no different. States are now abusing women in the worst possible way basically making them slaves, not just second class citizens and slaves. The federal government can and must stop this insanity.


----------



## Death Angel

Stann said:


> If the other side can call a fetus an unborn child


"Fetus" is a stage of human life. The left wants to dehumanizing the unborn baby with this term.


----------



## Death Angel

Taking a drive through a pro Abortion protest





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## badger2

It's likely time to point to point to the youtube video which we will comment upon: "Hitchins Destroys Pro-Abortionist in Epic Debate" about the time of the deliberate Alito leak.


----------



## badger2

Peter Hitchens Destroys Pro-Abortion Scientist in Brutal Debate








						Peter Hitchens destroys pro-abortion scientist in brutal debate | The Bridgehead
					

Seriously, watch this. Peter Hitchens is phenomenal in debate. This is second only to his brilliant performance at Q and A a few years ago, in which he took on Germaine Greer, Dan Savage, Hanna Rosin--and won. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyffzNR2R5U&ab_channel=PintsWithAquinas




					thebridgehead.ca


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> You gonna crush more babies head and SHOW US..........HOW TERRIBLE WE ARE..............Bless Your Heart.


No one is killing babies. An abortion terminates a fetus. A fetus become a baby at birth and only at birth. To claim abortion kills or murders babies is a bold face lie intended to create guilt and shame in women having abortions, one the worst experiences of their lives.


----------



## flan327

Stann said:


> I was thinking about this whole issue last night before I went to bed. In the long term these states that are making strong abortion laws are doing something that they really dread. In assuming responsibility for all the lives in their state they must correspond by instituting universal health Care and education for all. They can't help it, it goes along with the totalitarian fascist state and is required to compliment the extraordinary demands they place on their citizens.


Blah blah blah

I’m sorry that YOU live in a fascist state 

I DON’T


----------



## badger2

In the video, neither the xian Hitchens nor the scientist correctly grasp the argument. Hitchens looses it when confronting in vitro life, both fail to underscore that there is never a time when life is not human life, but succumb to the seduction of wordplay, just as SCOTUS and the theologians wish.


----------



## flan327

Cougarbear said:


> Wrong. Nothing like it. With the slave-black issue, the people's representatives and state added amendments to the Constitution. If Roe was added to the Constitution, then the SCOTUS would not have been able to overturn Roe v Wade. Liberals are phony reasons to be mad. States are not abusing anyone. Stupid argument. You have heard of Martin Luther King Jr. right? Here is what he said: "How can the "Dream" survive if we murder the children? Every aborted baby is like a slave in the womb of his or her mother. The mother decides his or her fate." So, pipe down and stop lying. It's the liberal Democrat left that is completely insane.


WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## badger2

Flopper said:


> No one is killing babies. An abortion terminates a fetus. A fetus become a baby at birth and only at birth. To claim abortion kills or murders babies is a bold face lie intended to create guilt and shame in women having abortions, one the worst experiences of their lives.


You are incorrect. The fetus is always already a human being, always already a baby. The term fetus is precisely designed to dupe the scapegoat from reasoning correctly while removing the semantics, as per Jean-Luc Nancy: "We (are [italics]) meaning." (The Gravity of Thought). Neither SCOTUS nor the theologians seem to mind if they perpetuate this dupage when both are being paid to do it.


----------



## Cougarbear

flan327 said:


> WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?


So, now you hate Martin Luther King Jr.??? He is supposed to be a hero to the liberals and liberal religious people. Unitarians think he was a prophet of God. Now, he is wrong on everything. Blacks aren't supposed to love whites and vice versa anymore. We are to put on a billboard that infanticide is to be sought and praised by blacks. So, right back at you, WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## JGalt

BREAKING: Abortion is now completely banned in Arizona with the only exception being to save the life of the mother


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> No it's not it's a fetus, a gestational stage human beings go through. It's not a child until it's born. Children / people have birth dates. Fetuses do not. And no such animal as an " unborn child " has ever existed. Women who are pregnant and want to continue the pregnancy through fruition affectionately call the fetus a child. But it's not the correct legal term. That's one of the reasons department of health and human services is so upset with donald trump when he banned the use of a whole bunch of words including fetus. It made their work almost impossible, less legal and more irresponsible.


Is a 1 year old child, a human? a 2 year old child? What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What does any of that have to do with my post?


you claimed that there are no national elections, I proved you wrong


----------



## M14 Shooter

Flopper said:


> No one is killing babies. An abortion terminates a fetus. A fetus become a baby at birth and only at birth. To claim abortion kills or murders babies is a bold face lie intended to create guilt and shame in women having abortions, one the worst experiences of their lives.


And yet, it is impossible to soundly argue an abortion does not end an innocent human life.
This likely explains the "guilt" and 'worst experience of their lives" part.


----------



## Redfish

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How many of you anti-vaxxers died of COVID?  Not very smart of them, was it?


how many died with the vax or from the vax?   not very smart of them, was it?


----------



## Dr Grump

PoliticalChic said:


> I know how stupid you are......but I'm the eternal optimist.....I'll try to teach you:
> 
> .....this is the etymology of fetus....
> 
> *fetus (n.)*
> late 14c., *"the young while in the womb or egg"* (tending to mean vaguely the embryo in the later stage of development), from Latin fetus (often, incorrectly, foetus) "the bearing or hatching of young, a bringing forth, pregnancy, childbearing, *offspring,"*
> fetus | Origin and meaning of fetus by Online Etymology Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> It is a baby, and a human being.
> 
> And your sort demands the ability to slaughter it......even well after birth:
> Infanticide now mainstream Democrat policy.
> 
> *1. "Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills"*
> Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. "Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’*
> The former [Democrat] governor of Colorado, who has expressed support for population control and said that the elderly have a “duty to die,” has come out against a state amendment that would recognize the rights of unborn children, calling the pro-life measure “a monster.”
> Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’ — The Rights Writer
> 
> 
> The Democrats are true to their forebears:
> "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The Democrat administration in Virginia offered a law for...in favor of....infanticide....stopped by Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. The Democrat governor of Virginia agreed with the bill for infanticide.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. "*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide"*
> 
> *New York abortion law changes allow infanticide*
> 
> 
> 
> *6. "Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats"*
> 
> *Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spend some time reforming yourself *


Grow up. A foetus is not a child or a human. Yet. Don't believe me? When it is six weeks old, take it out of its mother's womb and see how it survives. My argument is based on science. BTW, I AM anti abortion. I just don't like third parties telling a woman what to do with her body based on voodoo therapy (ie religion). Funny how the right wing are always telling govt and everybody else to stay out of their lives, yet when it comes to abortion they couldn't be more intrusive...


----------



## Dr Grump

Redfish said:


> Ok, how do you differentiate between a born child killed on the operating table and a rowdy 2 year old killed for acting up?   Both are human beings capable of life.  Why would you kill one and not the other?


You can't. But at the same time it's funny how the right wing are demanding that unwed young women who can't take care of themselves let alone a baby (and the VAST majority of abortions are due to this), is the same political persuasion that, once the baby is born and the mother asks for help, tells her 'you're the one who got yourself into this mess, you're on your own'. Robin Williams once did a great stand up routine on this. It was funny in the delivery but the message was sobering.


----------



## Flopper

badger2 said:


> You are incorrect. The fetus is always already a human being, always already a baby. The term fetus is precisely designed to dupe the scapegoat from reasoning correctly while removing the semantics, as per Jean-Luc Nancy: "We (are [italics]) meaning." (The Gravity of Thought). Neither SCOTUS nor the theologians seem to mind if they perpetuate this dupage when both are being paid to do it.


Car manufactures  do not call an automobile chassis with a mounted engine a car.  It is car in the making  Likewise scientists do not call a 12 week fetus which has human organs but  can not survive a baby. It is a baby in the making.   Mothers may lovingly referred to a fetus that they carry as their baby.  And doctors will always refer the fetus  as your baby. Does that make fetus a baby? That is a question for a philosopher, priest, or laymen not a scientists.  However, for prolifers, the instance from the sperm fertilizes the egg, it's becomes a baby. This is necessary so you scream murderer at women leaving an abortion clinic.  Screaming you murdered your fetus would not same effect and probably would not bring the woman to tears which of course is the purpose.


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> Car manufactures  do not call an automobile chassis with a mounted engine a car.  It is car in the making  Likewise scientists do not call a 12 week fetus which has human organs but  can not survive a baby. It is a baby in the making.   Mothers may lovingly referred to a fetus that they carry as their baby.  And doctors will always refer the fetus  as your baby. Does that make fetus a baby? That is a question for a philosopher, priest, or laymen not a scientists.  However, for prolifers, the instance from the sperm fertilizes the egg, it's becomes a baby. This is necessary so you scream murderer at women leaving an abortion clinic.  Screaming you murdered your fetus would not same effect and probably would not bring the woman to tears which of course is the purpose.




I would only add to your brilliant post....

None of the folks who applaud this reckless decision by the courts add 9 months to their date of birth when giving their age.  If they really thought that life began at conception, they would do so.  As a legal matter, the courts are going to have a lot of fun deciding when someone actually is old enough to vote, buy a gun, stand trial as an adult, qualify for social security, etc...


----------



## Flopper

Dr Grump said:


> Grow up. A foetus is not a child or a human. Yet. Don't believe me? When it is six weeks old, take it out of its mother's womb and see how it survives. My argument is based on science. BTW, I AM anti abortion. I just don't like third parties telling a woman what to do with her body based on voodoo therapy (ie religion). Funny how the right wing are always telling govt and everybody else to stay out of their lives, yet when it comes to abortion they couldn't be more intrusive...


What the right wing really means is government stay out of my life, protect my right to worship but it's ok to push my religion on others. 

It's ok  to shoot a man in the back running down the street because you think he committed a crime.  However it that same man rapes a women, she is forced by the government to bear his child in a slave state.


----------



## Flopper

M14 Shooter said:


> And yet, it is impossible to soundly argue an abortion does not end an innocent human life.
> This likely explains the "guilt" and 'worst experience of their lives" part.


Last I herd, life begins at birth and ends with death.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Unkotare said:


> Is a 1 year old child, a human? a 2 year old child? What is the difference between the two?


Ask surgeons who operate on unborn children if they are operating on a baby or something else?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Flopper said:


> What the right wing really means is government stay out of my life, protect my right to worship but it's ok to push my religion on others.
> 
> It's ok  to shoot a man in the back running down the street because you think he committed a crime.  However it that same man rapes a women, she is forced by the government to bear his child in a slave state.


Thank goodness this is an exceedingly rare happening.


----------



## Unkotare

EvilCat Breath said:


> Ask surgeons who operate on unborn children if they are operating on a baby or something else?


They know they are dealing with a baby.


----------



## Death Angel

Flopper said:


> No one is killing babies. An abortion terminates a fetus. A fetus become a baby at birth and only at birth. To claim abortion kills or murders babies is a bold face lie intended to create guilt and shame in women having abortions, one the worst experiences of their lives.


Dead wrong. "Fetus" is only a term describing a STAGE of HUMAN life


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> Last I herd, life begins at birth and ends with death.


Which is denied when you abort a perfectly healthy unborn baby.  Even Roe V Wade recognized this.  As they allowed the viability concept into their decision.  They MADE LAW which was NOT THEIR JOB.  They set a time table of VIABILITY to allow bans on abortions.  The Constitution doesn't allow them to CREATE LAW.  Only interpret law.  The Texas law that was Roe V Wade was a complete abortion ban.  Not 15 weeks.  

Almost the entire country would agree with allow abortions on rape and incest.

Almost the entire country would agree to allow abortion for the life of the mother or the baby has no chance.

Almost the entire country would allow 1st Trimester abortions.

Almost the entire country are against 3rd trimester abortions. unless conditions exist for health and safety of the mother or baby.


Roe V Wade decision kicked the can down the road on when life begins.  They set it at viability.  At the time 28 weeks.  2 later rulings and medical tech brought that down to 21 weeks.

That question of when in the 2nd trimester life begins is still here.  The can is still here.  And you want to kick it again.  And neither side wants to end this BS with a perm fix that both sides can agree on.  It is used as a wedge for politics and nothing more.


----------



## eagle1462010

I have stated in many threads that we could use the Mississippi law for the nation.  Set the life begins at 15 weeks and then ban ALL ABORTION after that.  Except for the life of the mother.

It is not for the Courts to DECIDED  when Life begins.  That is not their job.  It is the legislature of this country that must decide this.   And given the fact that both sides are in the trenches on this.  Seems they did the only thing they could do.  Let the states fight it out for themselves.


----------



## badger2

Flopper said:


> Car manufactures  do not call an automobile chassis with a mounted engine a car.  It is car in the making  Likewise scientists do not call a 12 week fetus which has human organs but  can not survive a baby. It is a baby in the making.   Mothers may lovingly referred to a fetus that they carry as their baby.  And doctors will always refer the fetus  as your baby. Does that make fetus a baby? That is a question for a philosopher, priest, or laymen not a scientists.  However, for prolifers, the instance from the sperm fertilizes the egg, it's becomes a baby. This is necessary so you scream murderer at women leaving an abortion clinic.  Screaming you murdered your fetus would not same effect and probably would not bring the woman to tears which of course is the purpose.


You are stupid. For example, to intervene in the development process as we've seen above, # 2, 483: " is not human," which is absurd.

We have linked Fau Chi and the NIH to abortion science. This history goes back to ~ 1800, 1820 Connecticut, when women were using phytochemical means to abort (Pennyroyal, Cottonwood, etc.). This continues today, except that now we're going to link it to the esoterica of the Chinese communist virus, SARS-CoV-2.

Phytochemical abortion science is as important as defining the stupid, vulgarized term, "fetus." A direct SARS-CoV-2 link to the NIH and abortion science is this report:

SARS-CoV-2 Biomarkers / Withania somnifera Abortifacient / Chloroquine / Wuhan Institute of Virology / Hox Genes








						Computational gene expression profiling in the exploration of biomarkers, non-coding functional RNAs and drug perturbagens for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease, caused by the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2), is a global health crisis that is being endured with an increased alarm of transmission each day. Though the pandemic has activated innumerable research attention to decipher an antidote...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Fig. 4a Activation of Hox genes during differentiation.'

Guttmacher was director of NIH. Guttmacher Institute links to abortion science and history. Hox genes link to Guttmacher syndrome. Duh.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> I have stated in many threads that we could use the Mississippi law for the nation.  Set the life begins at 15 weeks and then ban ALL ABORTION after that.  Except for the life of the mother.
> 
> It is not for the Courts to DECIDED  when Life begins.  That is not their job.  It is the legislature of this country that must decide this.   And given the fact that both sides are in the trenches on this.  Seems they did the only thing they could do.  Let the states fight it out for themselves.


Life never ends. That is the pathology that POSSCOTUS exploits.



			https://www.embopress.org/doi/epdf/10.15252/embr.202255512
		

'....short rib polydactyly that gave him absolutely no chance to live....The major problem with these conditions is that many are not detectable until later in the pregnancy. The more severe ones put parents In an extremely difficult situation: where do you draw the line at how much suffering they are willing to set their child up for? In a world post Roe v. Wade, will future parents have the rights to make a decision to abort? '


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Life never ends. That is the pathology that POSSCOTUS exploits.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.embopress.org/doi/epdf/10.15252/embr.202255512
> 
> 
> '....short rib polydactyly that gave him absolutely no chance to live....The major problem with these conditions is that many are not detectable until later in the pregnancy. The more severe ones put parents In an extremely difficult situation: where do you draw the line at how much suffering they are willing to set their child up for? In a world post Roe v. Wade, will future parents have the rights to make a decision to abort? '


In over half the states of course they will.  It's not illegal in half the states in the country.  They allow partial birth abortions in many states.  Most over states will allow abortions if needed due to medical problems.

Most allow for incest and rape.  Some are now getting stupid on that as well.  Which will cost them their seats possibly.  The country needs a compromise.  Politicians don't want this.  They WANT THE WEDGE.


----------



## flan327

badger2 said:


> You are incorrect. The fetus is always already a human being, always already a baby. The term fetus is precisely designed to dupe the scapegoat from reasoning correctly while removing the semantics, as per Jean-Luc Nancy: "We (are [italics]) meaning." (The Gravity of Thought). Neither SCOTUS nor the theologians seem to mind if they perpetuate this dupage when both are being paid to do it.


Dupage???

Get over yourself 

A FOETUS cannot survive outside the host’s body

Period


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dr Grump said:


> Grow up. A foetus is not a child or a human. Yet. Don't believe me? When it is six weeks old, take it out of its mother's womb and see how it survives. My argument is based on science. BTW, I AM anti abortion. I just don't like third parties telling a woman what to do with her body based on voodoo therapy (ie religion). Funny how the right wing are always telling govt and everybody else to stay out of their lives, yet when it comes to abortion they couldn't be more intrusive...




" A foetus is not a child or a human."

No wonder you spent most of your educational career in summer school, you dunce.



*fetus (n.)*
late 14c., *"the young while in the womb or egg"* (tending to mean vaguely the embryo in the later stage of development), from Latin fetus (often, incorrectly, foetus) "the bearing or hatching of young, a bringing forth, pregnancy, childbearing, *offspring,"*
fetus | Origin and meaning of fetus by Online Etymology Dictionary



It is a baby, and a human being.

And your sort demands the ability to slaughter it......even well after birth:
Infanticide now mainstream Democrat policy.

*1. "Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills"*
Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills





*2. "Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’*
The former [Democrat] governor of Colorado, who has expressed support for population control and said that the elderly have a “duty to die,” has come out against a state amendment that would recognize the rights of unborn children, calling the pro-life measure “a monster.”
Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’ — The Rights Writer


The Democrats are true to their forebears:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky





3. The Democrat administration in Virginia offered a law for...in favor of....infanticide....stopped by Republicans.



4. The Democrat governor of Virginia agreed with the bill for infanticide.



5. "*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide"*

*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide*



*6. "Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats"*

*Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats*









*Spend some time reforming yourself*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> What the right wing really means is government stay out of my life, protect my right to worship but it's ok to push my religion on others.
> 
> It's ok  to shoot a man in the back running down the street because you think he committed a crime.  However it that same man rapes a women, she is forced by the government to bear his child in a slave state.




If rape and incest are allowes as exclusions to the ban......would you support the end of killing unborn human beings???


Or are you simply a fraud?



Democrats demand the "right" to kill babies.

At recent hearings, Democrat Raskin was attempting to pin down Catherine Foster, asking "is it your aim to ban all abortions, including cases of rape and incest."


She calmly knocks him cold with one question:


----------



## badger2

flan327 said:


> Dupage???
> 
> Get over yourself
> 
> A FOETUS cannot survive outside the host’s body
> 
> Period


Dipshit, whether or not it can survive does not change the scientific fact that it is always already developing human tissue. Try to get over your stupidity on that point.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> Last I herd, life begins at birth and ends with death.




That identifies you as a junior high drop out.


Killing: an act of causing death, especially deliberately. (Google)

"An individual human life begins at conception when a sperm cell from the father fuses with an egg cell from the mother, to form a new cell, the zygote, the first embryonic stage. The zygote grows and divides into two daughter cells, each of which grows and divides into two grand-daughter cells, and this cell growth/division process continues on, over and over again. The zygote is the start of a biological continuum that automatically grows and develops, passing gradually and sequentially through the stages we call foetus, baby, child, adult, old person and ending eventually in death. The full genetic instructions to guide the development of the continuum, in interaction with its environment, are present in the zygote. *Every stage along the continuum is biologically human and each point along the continuum has the full human properties appropriate to that point.*" - Dr. William Reville, University College Cork, Ireland


----------



## PoliticalChic

flan327 said:


> Dupage???
> 
> Get over yourself
> 
> A FOETUS cannot survive outside the host’s body
> 
> Period





Or in the body if you savages gain control.


Over 63 million abortions have occurred in the US since Roe v ...​https://www.foxnews.com › politics › abortions-since-roe-...
May 4, 2022 — More than 63 million _abortions_ are estimated to have taken place in the U.S. _since_ the Supreme Court's _1973_ Roe v. Wade ruling, according to ...




I see that you don't want to stop at birth, either:

Infanticide now mainstream Democrat policy.

*1. "Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills"*
Rhode Island and Vermont Democrats Propose Radical Abortion Bills





*2. "Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’*
The former [Democrat] governor of Colorado, who has expressed support for population control and said that the elderly have a “duty to die,” has come out against a state amendment that would recognize the rights of unborn children, calling the pro-life measure “a monster.”
Democratic governor who believes elderly have a ‘duty to die’ calls pro-life initiative ‘a monster’ — The Rights Writer


The Democrats are true to their forebears:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky





3. The Democrat administration in Virginia offered a law for...in favor of....infanticide....stopped by Republicans.



4. The Democrat governor of Virginia agreed with the bill for infanticide.



5. "*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide"*

*New York abortion law changes allow infanticide*



*6. "Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats"*

*Anti-infanticide bill blocked by Senate Democrats*









*Spend some time reforming yourself from scummy low-life liar.*


----------



## badger2

So the damning information linking NIH and Fau Chi is that the abortifacient chemistry is also antiviral chemistry:

We don't know exactly what compounds (withanolides?) they were studying, but they were looking at the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 and the effects of chloroquine, Withania (the abortifacient) and quaternary ammonia compounds:

SARS-CoV-2 / HOX Genes / Wuhan Institute of Virology / Withania Abortifacient








						Computational gene expression profiling in the exploration of biomarkers, non-coding functional RNAs and drug perturbagens for COVID-19 - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease, caused by the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2), is a global health crisis that is being endured with an increased alarm of transmission each day. Though the pandemic has activated innumerable research attention to decipher an antidote...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Fig. 4a: Activation of HOX genes during differentiation.'

In the above study, Wuhan Institute of Virology was the chloroquine entry (Lieu et al, 2020). HOXA13 is a Guttmacher gene, and Guttmacher is NIH. What did Obama know in 2008?

'Prenatal ultrasound visualization of skeletal defects or prenatal HOXA13 DNA mutation analysis has not been reported.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis, p. 675, HOXA13 and the Hand-Foot-Genital and Guttmacher Syndromes)


----------



## flan327

Redfish said:


> how many died with the vax or from the vax?   not very smart of them, was it?


Dunno

I didn’t 
Neither did my husband 
Or myself 
Or either of my sons


----------



## flan327

badger2 said:


> So the damning information linking NIH and Fau Chi is that the abortifacient chemistry is also antiviral chemistry:
> 
> We don't know exactly what compounds (withanolides?) they were studying, but they were looking at the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2 and the effects of chloroquine, Withania (the abortifacient) and quaternary ammonia compounds:
> 
> SARS-CoV-2 / HOX Genes / Wuhan Institute of Virology / Withania Abortifacient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computational gene expression profiling in the exploration of biomarkers, non-coding functional RNAs and drug perturbagens for COVID-19 - PubMed
> 
> 
> The coronavirus disease, caused by the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2), is a global health crisis that is being endured with an increased alarm of transmission each day. Though the pandemic has activated innumerable research attention to decipher an antidote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....Fig. 4a: Activation of HOX genes during differentiation.'
> 
> In the above study, Wuhan Institute of Virology was the chloroquine entry (Lieu et al, 2020). HOXA13 is a Guttmacher gene, and Guttmacher is NIH. What did Obama know in 2008?
> 
> 'Prenatal ultrasound visualization of skeletal defects or prenatal HOXA13 DNA mutation analysis has not been reported.'
> (Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis, p. 675, HOXA13 and the Hand-Foot-Genital and Guttmacher Syndromes)


English?


----------



## Redfish

flan327 said:


> Dunno
> 
> I didn’t
> Neither did my husband
> Or myself
> Or either of my sons


there have been many cases of people harmed by the vax.  I was not (got the first 2 but no boosters).   The problem is that the vax does not prevent covid,  Lord Fauci has had it twice.   It does not work as promised.   Maybe it makes the cases milder but there is no  proof of that.   But big pharma made billions off of it,  does that make you happy?   it was mostly YOUR tax money that went to them.


----------



## badger2

Epstein's book was published in 2008.


----------



## badger2

flan327 said:


> English?


Not bowing to you. You come this way and learn scientific discourse or stay out of the way.


----------



## Redfish

Dr Grump said:


> You can't. But at the same time it's funny how the right wing are demanding that unwed young women who can't take care of themselves let alone a baby (and the VAST majority of abortions are due to this), is the same political persuasion that, once the baby is born and the mother asks for help, tells her 'you're the one who got yourself into this mess, you're on your own'. Robin Williams once did a great stand up routine on this. It was funny in the delivery but the message was sobering.


There are thousands of childless couples wanting to adopt.  Why not save the child's life and give these couples what they want?   the vast majority of PP abortions are to black and hispanic women, is that not racist?   Margaret Sanger, founder of PP, called blacks inferior and  "human weeds that must be exterminated".  Is PP of today not carrying out her wishes?


----------



## flan327

Redfish said:


> there have been many cases of people harmed by the vax.  I was not (got the first 2 but no boosters).   The problem is that the vax does not prevent covid,  Lord Fauci has had it twice.   It does not work as promised.   Maybe it makes the cases milder but there is no  proof of that.   But big pharma made billions off of it,  does that make you happy?   it was mostly YOUR tax money that went to them.


Grow up

My children were vaccinated 
MMR
All the usual childhood shots

No side effects


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> would that be like mandating vaccinations with an experimental drug?  or mandating mask wearing?


Not the same as what I'm referring too, but even so, I say in agreeing with you  that what you refer too wasn't a right granted our government to use on us in order to make us comply with an unproven experiment that had already been debunked, and was then seen as unscientific, unethical, and immoral.


----------



## badger2

Thusfar, the closest link to SARS-CoV-2 and the abortifacient, Withania, is here, the remarkable thing is that the compound(s) target the seven conserved sites of the virus:

May 2021 India / Withania / SARS-CoV-2 RdRp 








						Natural plant products as potential inhibitors of RNA dependent RNA polymerase of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus-2 - PubMed
					

Drug repurposing studies targeting inhibition of RNA dependent RNA polymerase (RdRP) of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) have exhibited the potential effect of small molecules. In the present work a detailed interaction study between the phytochemicals from Indian...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Free energy of binding revealed strong binding of cordifolide A and sitoinoside IX to RdRp. The ligand-interacting residues belonged to either of the seven conserved motifs of the RdRp. These residues were polar and charged amino acids, namely, R553, R555, D618, D760, D761, E811 and S814.'


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> Grow up
> 
> My children were vaccinated
> MMR
> All the usual childhood shots
> 
> No side effects


Your choice, so you grow up and quit thinking that what you think is somehow right is therefore right for all.


----------



## beagle9

BlindBoo said:


> Say, that's a nice squirrel you pointed out there.
> 
> I'm pro reducing the stupid gene.  So yeah you don't want a covid vaccine?  Okay.


Million's living without it right now, but you think you know it all eh ??


----------



## Redfish

flan327 said:


> Grow up
> 
> My children were vaccinated
> MMR
> All the usual childhood shots
> 
> No side effects


your choice,  and you have no idea what may happen years from now as a result of those vaxes


----------



## beagle9

Cougarbear said:


> Wrong. Nothing like it. With the slave-black issue, the people's representatives and state added amendments to the Constitution. If Roe was added to the Constitution, then the SCOTUS would not have been able to overturn Roe v Wade. Liberals are phony reasons to be mad. States are not abusing anyone. Stupid argument. You have heard of Martin Luther King Jr. right? Here is what he said: "How can the "Dream" survive if we murder the children? Every aborted baby is like a slave in the womb of his or her mother. The mother decides his or her fate." So, pipe down and stop lying. It's the liberal Democrat left that is completely insane.


Wow.... Absolutely right... Great analogy and post.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Flopper said:


> Last I herd, life begins at birth and ends with death.


This can only be true if the fetus, et al, is not alive.
Please demonstrate this to be the case.
And then demonstrate that a fetus, et al, does not die in the process of an abortion.


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> your choice,  and you have no idea what may happen years from now as a result of those vaxes


Yep, that's why you gotta watch out for leftist authoritarianism, because they always think that they are the smartest in the room, and what ever their multiple analysis are, then they want the rest to follow suit in order to give strength to their analysis when falling in lock step with them. Many brainless lock steppers were murdered in war's because of this concept, and they think that they've stolen the patten for it. NOW GET BACK IN LINE... lol


----------



## beagle9

M14 Shooter said:


> This can only be true if the fetus, et al, is not alive.
> Please demonstrate this to be the case.
> And then demonstrate that a fetus, et al, does not die in the process of an abortion.


He's right that life begins at birth (the birth being the fertilization of the egg therefore yes causing a new life to begin), and then sadly the taking of that life through an abortion wherefore that becomes the end of that new life.


----------



## beagle9

Redfish said:


> how many died with the vax or from the vax?   not very smart of them, was it?


He doesn't know how many anti-vaxers died, because it was just a narrative that the left created in order to try and give strength to their push to either get vaccinated or else.

After this J6 sham, along with every other sham-wow scam they've put on the American people, you would think that they would abandon at some point their bull crap, but nope they are just to deep to climb back out the hole they've dug for themselves. The weird part is how the American people are listening to the left hollaring at them from down in that hole still.. lol


----------



## PoliticalChic

beagle9 said:


> He doesn't know how many anti-vaxers died, because it was just a narrative that the left created in order to try and give strength to their push to either get vaccinated or else.
> 
> After this J6 sham, along with every other sham-wow scam they've put on the American people, you would think that they would abandon at some point their bull crap, but nope they are just to deep to climb back out the hole they've dug for themselves. The weird part is how the American people are listening to the left hollaring at them from down in that hole still.. lol




We are basking in the afterglow of a once great nation.

They have destroyed it, and simply don't mind going down with the normal people.


----------



## badger2

Above, cordifolide A links to the RdRp of SARS-CoV-2, though is not from the abortfacient, Withania. Ralph Baric (UNC Chapel Hill) had received the bat virus from Daszic, which the latter had collected in 2011 In China. April 2012 was when Fau Chi gave testimony to the senate (USMB search) as the Mojiang miners were going into the hospital from working in the mine that later produced SARS-CoV-2'S second-closest relative.

Ap 2012 Ohio State University








						Cordifolide A, a sulfur-containing clerodane diterpene glycoside from Tinospora cordifolia - PubMed
					

Cordifolide A (1), a novel unprecedented sulfur-containing clerodane diterpene glycoside, together with other two new diterpene glycosides, cordifolides B (2) and C (3), and four known analogues, was isolated from a methanol-soluble extract of the stems of Tinospora cordifolia. The structures of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Tinospora cordifolia....sulfur-containing clerodane diterpene glucoside.'

This convenient report unconventionally, puts the pertinent abstract next to the keyword:

Dec 2017 India








						Features and outcomes of drugs for combination therapy as multi-targets strategy to combat Alzheimer's disease - PubMed
					

A successful validation of the CDMT strategy may open up a debate on health care reform to explore other possibilities of combination therapy. In doing so, it should focus on clinical and molecular relationships between AD and CDMT. A better understanding of these relationships could inform and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....physostigmine (polio), thalidomide (birth defects), Alzheimer's sitoinoside IX: 189586.

Abstract #189586 The Effect of Decapitation in the Awake Rat








						The effect of decapitation on the oxidation-reduction state of NADH and ECoG in the brain of the awake rat - PubMed
					

The effect of decapitation on the oxidation-reduction state of NADH and ECoG in the brain of the awake rat




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Thus, the chemistry that precisely targets SARS-CoV-2 RdRp, sitoinoside IX, links to the Alzheimer's hypoxic brain in 1976. This year is close to the time that banana-leaf lectin was used against ebola virus. Thus note that the abortifacient, Withania, also contains an intriguing lectin-like protein:

2016 Kashmir / Withania Lectin-Like Glycoprotein / Anti-Snake Venom








						Unique Medicinal Properties of Withania somnifera: Phytochemical Constituents and Protein Component - PubMed
					

Withania somnifera is an important medicinal herb that has been widely used for the treatment of different clinical conditions. The overall medicinal properties of Withania somnifera make it a viable therapeutic agent for addressing anxiety, cancer, microbial infection, immunomodulation, and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We've already posted the US Army study on chloroquine and the potency of snake venom (USMB search 'Bungarus'). The Chinese krait, Bungarus, was one of the first suspected intermediate hosts of SARS-CoV-2 mentioned in the media. Thus, the abortifacient Withania may also serve as anti-snake venom phytochemistry.


----------



## badger2

The antiviral effects of the abortifacient plant, Withania, are contrary to SARS-CoV-2 mRNA-based vaccine: 

Never having posted to USMB the 'lipoma' link found in earlier investigations (COVID-19's Biological Politics thread), it now becomes relevant:

Sitoinoside IX was misspelled: sitoindoside IX. The abortifacient properties of the plant seem to come from the fruit, whereas this activity that contradicts mRNA vaccine is from the root:

May 2022 Withania Anti-Adipogenic Withanolides








						Identification of anti-adipogenic withanolides from the roots of Indian ginseng ( Withania somnifera) - PubMed
					

The results of our experimental studies suggest that the withasilolides identified herein have anti-adipogenic potential and can be considered for the development of therapeutic strategies against adipogenesis in obesity. Our study also provides a mechanistic rationale for using Indian ginseng...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....downregulating the expression of lipogenic gene SREBP1.'

Recalling the Harvard study for pre-outbreak Wuhan that was monitoring hospital traffic and gastrointestinal complaints of the population (COVID-19's Biological Politics thread, post # 892),

May 2022 Brazil / SARS-CoV-2 / SREBP1








						VIP plasma levels associate with survival in severe COVID-19 patients, correlating with protective effects in SARS-CoV-2-infected cells - PubMed
					

Infection by SARS-CoV-2 may elicit uncontrolled and damaging inflammatory responses. Thus, it is critical to identify compounds able to inhibit virus replication and thwart the inflammatory reaction. Here, we show that the plasma levels of the immunoregulatory neuropeptide VIP are elevated in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....vasoactive intestinal peptide (VIP) and pituitary adenylate cyclase-activating polypeptide (PACAP), highly similar neuropeptides, decreased the SARS-CoV-2 RNA content in human monocytes and viral production in lung epithelial cells, also decreased cell death. VIP and PACAP prevented in monocytes the SARS-CoV-2-induced activation of NF-kappaB and SREBP1 and 2, transcription factors involved in pro-inflammatory reactions and lipid metabolism, respectively.'


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> Not the same as what I'm referring too, but even so, I say in agreeing with you  that what you refer too wasn't a right granted our government to use on us in order to make us comply with an unproven experiment that had already been debunked, and was then seen as unscientific, unethical, and immoral.


The paranoia here is depressing


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> He doesn't know how many anti-vaxers died, because it was just a narrative that the left created in order to try and give strength to their push to either get vaccinated or else.
> 
> After this J6 sham, along with every other sham-wow scam they've put on the American people, you would think that they would abandon at some point their bull crap, but nope they are just to deep to climb back out the hole they've dug for themselves. The weird part is how the American people are listening to the left hollaring at them from down in that hole still.. lol


More PARANOIA 

MORE LIES


----------



## badger2

By default, the parameters by which Withania abortifacient chemistry links to SARS-CoV-2 RdRp binding (above), would be affected by mutations. This chemistry already contradicts mRNA vaccine protocol, as has been shown.

Jun 2022 Houston, Texas  / mRNA Vaccine RdRp








						RNA polymerase inaccuracy underlies SARS-CoV-2 variants and vaccine heterogeneity - PubMed
					

Both the SARS-CoV-2 virus and its mRNA vaccines depend on RNA polymerases (RNAP)1,2; however, these enzymes are inherently error-prone and can introduce variants into the RNA3. To understand SARS-CoV-2 evolution and vaccine efficacy, it is critical to identify the extent and distribution of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....no empirical studies have directly measured the frequency of RdRp errors during replication....the nature and frequency of RNA variants generated during vaccine synthesis remains unknown.'


----------



## badger2

Further links to Guttmacher syndrome for Hox genes are the nipah virus of Peter Daszak, who collected the Yunnan bat virus (2011) that Ralph Baric studied at Chapel Hill, the latter virus that once tampered with and found more dangerous, was allowed to proceed with research according to Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud's report (USMB search 'Sorensen, et al.')

We have already mentioned HOXA13 (HOX13A) here at USMB. Note that the chimpanzee-based SARS-CoV-2 vaccine links to the gain of function differences between the evolution of the thumbs of human and chimp, extant in the published literature:

'In the developing limb, one function of HOXA13 is to promote the growth of mesenchyme, particularly preaxial tissues that will give rise to the thumbs or great toes, as well as aggregation, cell adhesion, and perichondrial boundary formation in the autopod through the regulation of EphA7 receptor, ephrin A3 ligand, and bone morphogenic protein 2 (Bmp2) and Bmp7 expressions. In the vascular walls of the umbilical arteries, HOXA13 deficiency reduces EphA7 and EphA4 expression, and there is a failure of cell sorting between the endothelium and the vascular mesenchyme. Hoxa13 is also expressed early along the length of the Mullerian ducts and is subsequently restricted in expression to the cervix and vagina.

Hypospadias in Hoxa13-mutant mice is associated with reduction of expression of Bmp7 and Fgf8 in the urethral plate epithelium, which is associated with loss of Bmp-regulated apoptosis in the urethra. Thus, the role of HOXA13 in embryogenesis is both promotion of growth and organization of mesenchymal condensation in the limbs, cellular stratification with the umbilical arteries, as well as definition of tissue boundaries of male and female reproductive organs. HOX protein exert their effects at multiple levels in developmental pathways by promoting or altering expression of other genes at executive levels as well as through effects on cell adhesion, the cell cycle, cell death, and cell migration.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, p. 670 HOXA13 and the Hand-Foot-Genital and Guttmacher Syndromes)

The ephrin gene links to Daszak and the Mojiang Nipah Virus, from the same cave from which the RaTG13 coronavirus emerged:

25 Jun 2021 Mojiang Virus Ephrin Receptor, Post # 528




__





						COVID-19’s Biological Politics
					

Catholic puppet, Fauci, knows that Selamectin (trade name) by Pfizer, Ltd., has been used to treat Demodex parasites in the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV, masked palm civet, Paguma larvata.  (2015)  Paguma / Demodex https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26352967 ’....with the presence of a Sarcoptidae...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




13 Sep 2021 Daszak / Ephrin / Nipah Virus, Post #51




__





						Move over Covid here comes the Nipah Virus
					

Variants may share some of the the same mutations, an expression of the virus-host relationship, which history must include non-human hosts. Nipah also implicates pigs, so we pay attention to the (Indian [italics]]) study that suggests SARS-CoV-2’s most ancient ancestor is a pig virus. The...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Further links to Guttmacher syndrome for Hox genes are the nipah virus of Peter Daszak, who collected the Yunnan bat virus (2011) that Ralph Baric studied at Chapel Hill, the latter virus that once tampered with and found more dangerous, was allowed to proceed with research according to Sorensen, Dalgleish and Susrud's report (USMB search 'Sorensen, et al.')
> 
> We have already mentioned HOXA13 (HOX13A) here at USMB. Note that the chimpanzee-based SARS-CoV-2 vaccine links to the gain of function differences between the evolution of the thumbs of human and chimp, extant in the published literature:
> 
> 'In the developing limb, one function of HOXA13 is to promote the growth of mesenchyme, particularly preaxial tissues that will give rise to the thumbs or great toes, as well as aggregation, cell adhesion, and perichondrial boundary formation in the autopod through the regulation of EphA7 receptor, ephrin A3 ligand, and bone morphogenic protein 2 (Bmp2) and Bmp7 expressions. In the vascular walls of the umbilical arteries, HOXA13 deficiency reduces EphA7 and EphA4 expression, and there is a failure of cell sorting between the endothelium and the vascular mesenchyme. Hoxa13 is also expressed early along the length of the Mullerian ducts and is subsequently restricted in expression to the cervix and vagina.
> 
> Hypospadias in Hoxa13-mutant mice is associated with reduction of expression of Bmp7 and Fgf8 in the urethral plate epithelium, which is associated with loss of Bmp-regulated apoptosis in the urethra. Thus, the role of HOXA13 in embryogenesis is both promotion of growth and organization of mesenchymal condensation in the limbs, cellular stratification with the umbilical arteries, as well as definition of tissue boundaries of male and female reproductive organs. HOX protein exert their effects at multiple levels in developmental pathways by promoting or altering expression of other genes at executive levels as well as through effects on cell adhesion, the cell cycle, cell death, and cell migration.'
> (Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, p. 670 HOXA13 and the Hand-Foot-Genital and Guttmacher Syndromes)
> 
> The ephrin gene links to Daszak and the Mojiang Nipah Virus, from the same cave from which the RaTG13 coronavirus emerged:
> 
> 25 Jun 2021 Mojiang Virus Ephrin Receptor, Post # 528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19’s Biological Politics
> 
> 
> Catholic puppet, Fauci, knows that Selamectin (trade name) by Pfizer, Ltd., has been used to treat Demodex parasites in the natural reservoir of SARS-CoV, masked palm civet, Paguma larvata.  (2015)  Paguma / Demodex https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26352967 ’....with the presence of a Sarcoptidae...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Sep 2021 Daszak / Ephrin / Nipah Virus, Post #51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move over Covid here comes the Nipah Virus
> 
> 
> Variants may share some of the the same mutations, an expression of the virus-host relationship, which history must include non-human hosts. Nipah also implicates pigs, so we pay attention to the (Indian [italics]]) study that suggests SARS-CoV-2’s most ancient ancestor is a pig virus. The...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


this is a Roe thread.  Not covid.


----------



## Cougarbear

beagle9 said:


> Wow.... Absolutely right... Great analogy and post.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> More PARANOIA
> 
> MORE LIES


Either debate or go to another topic troll..


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> this is a Roe thread.  Not covid.


Agree, and if badger takes it to a COVID thread I'd be happy to follow.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Agree, and if badger takes it to a COVID thread I'd be happy to follow.


He's well versed on it.  But gets real spammy.  lol

Guess I do too.  lol


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> I have stated in many threads that we could use the Mississippi law for the nation.  Set the life begins at 15 weeks and then ban ALL ABORTION after that.  Except for the life of the mother.
> 
> It is not for the Courts to DECIDED  when Life begins.  That is not their job.  It is the legislature of this country that must decide this.   And given the fact that both sides are in the trenches on this.  Seems they did the only thing they could do.  Let the states fight it out for themselves.


What is the rational that requires: 

A rape victim to bear his child
That forces a woman to give birth to a horribly deformed fetus that has no chance of survival.
That does not take into account a fetus produced by family members that will have a high probability of being born with fibrosis, thalassaemia (diseases of the blood), and spinal muscular atrophy.
That the serve drug addiction of the mother, is likely to lead to birth defects, stillbirth, withdrawal symptoms in the baby after birth, a higher risk of sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS), poor fetal growth rate, and cognitive and behavioral problems.  Not to mention that the chance of the mother being able to care for the infant is next to nothing.
That the hatred, not love for the unwanted child will be a huge burden for the child as well as society. 

Practically all of the state laws are written to protect the unborn but totally neglects the mother and child for political expediency.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> What is the rational that requires:
> 
> A rape victim to bear his child
> That forces a woman to give birth to a horribly deformed fetus that has no chance of survival.
> That does not take into account a fetus produced by family members that will have a high probability of being born with fibrosis, thalassaemia (diseases of the blood), and spinal muscular atrophy.
> That the serve drug addiction of the mother, is likely to lead to birth defects, stillbirth, withdrawal symptoms in the baby after birth, a higher risk of sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS), poor fetal growth rate, and cognitive and behavioral problems.  Not to mention that the chance of the mother being able to care for the infant is next to nothing.
> That the hatred, not love for the unwanted child will be a huge burden for the child as well as society.
> 
> Practically all of the state laws are written to protect the unborn but totally neglects the mother and child for political expediency.


You need to stop spewing the VIRTUE CRAP.  Your side ALWAYS SAYS THIS.........This is a small percentage of all abortions.  Most are just OOPS or WE CHANGED OUR MINDS.

I have no problem with exceptions in abortions .  And now that our 2 sides REFUSE TO COMPROMISE it will swing to the other side of the debate in many states including mine.

But we can handle this internally.  We don't need someone from Cali to demand how we live.  My major objection in this is LATE TERM ABORTION and it being used as birth control.  Blue shit hole states will not stop that.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> If rape and incest are allowes as exclusions to the ban......would you support the end of killing unborn human beings???
> 
> 
> Or are you simply a fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats demand the "right" to kill babies.
> 
> At recent hearings, Democrat Raskin was attempting to pin down Catherine Foster, asking "is it your aim to ban all abortions, including cases of rape and incest."
> 
> 
> She calmly knocks him cold with one question:


If the mother has no choice then there should be an appeal process, we allow that even for the condemned.  No woman should be force to carry the child of a rapist or that of a family member, nor a fetus that has no chance of survival.


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> You need to stop spewing the VIRTUE CRAP.  Your side ALWAYS SAYS THIS.........This is a small percentage of all abortions.  Most are just OOPS or WE CHANGED OUR MINDS.
> 
> I have no problem with exceptions in abortions .  And now that our 2 sides REFUSE TO COMPROMISE it will swing to the other side of the debate in many states including mine.
> 
> But we can handle this internally.  We don't need someone from Cali to demand how we live.  My major objection in this is LATE TERM ABORTION and it being used as birth control.  Blue shit hole states will not stop that.


Those small percentages will add up into the tens of thousands and you can bet that their stories are going to be told.

Late term abortions are those aborted after the 21st week.  They are less than 1% of all abortions. They are not done by most abortion clinics.  They are often a 3 day procedures. They are expensive and they are more dangerous than a standard abortion.  The most common use of these procedures is to remove a fetus that is no longer viable, severely deformed, or a fetus that would result in a child with needs a parent could not provide. * Only a fool would consider it birth control.  *


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> Those small percentages will add up into the tens of thousands and you can bet that their stories are going to be told.
> 
> Late term abortions are those aborted after the 21st week.  They are less than 1% of all abortions. They are not done by most abortion clinics.  They are often a 3 day procedures. They are expensive and they are more dangerous than a standard abortion.  The most common use of these procedures is to remove a fetus that is no longer viable, severely deformed, or a fetus that would result in a child with needs a parent could not provide. * Only a fool would consider it birth control.  *


If it's such a small amount then pass a law and allow those exceptions.  Sounds good.

Do it.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> He's well versed on it.  But gets real spammy.  lol
> 
> Guess I do too.  lol


Hmmm I may have forgotten who badger is..  If he's that anti-God guy, then he can go somewhere far away from me. In fact I might have him on ignore... lol


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> Which is denied when you abort a perfectly healthy unborn baby.  Even Roe V Wade recognized this.  As they allowed the viability concept into their decision.  They MADE LAW which was NOT THEIR JOB.  They set a time table of VIABILITY to allow bans on abortions.  The Constitution doesn't allow them to CREATE LAW.  Only interpret law.  The Texas law that was Roe V Wade was a complete abortion ban.  Not 15 weeks.
> 
> Almost the entire country would agree with allow abortions on rape and incest.
> 
> Almost the entire country would agree to allow abortion for the life of the mother or the baby has no chance.
> 
> Almost the entire country would allow 1st Trimester abortions.
> 
> Almost the entire country are against 3rd trimester abortions. unless conditions exist for health and safety of the mother or baby.
> 
> 
> Roe V Wade decision kicked the can down the road on when life begins.  They set it at viability.  At the time 28 weeks.  2 later rulings and medical tech brought that down to 21 weeks.
> 
> That question of when in the 2nd trimester life begins is still here.  The can is still here.  And you want to kick it again.  And neither side wants to end this BS with a perm fix that both sides can agree on.  It is used as a wedge for politics and nothing more.


Both sides will never agree but time passes and the world changes.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> Both sides will never agree but time passes and the world changes.


As the brain washing continues...........from your side.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm I may have forgotten who badger is..  If he's that anti-God guy, then he can go somewhere far away from me. In fact I might have him on ignore... lol


During covid I tolerated him because a lot of information came out.  But then he went crazy on it.  He posts books and posts in clues to the point......lol


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Those small percentages will add up into the tens of thousands and you can bet that their stories are going to be told.
> 
> Late term abortions are those aborted after the 21st week.  They are less than 1% of all abortions. They are not done by most abortion clinics.  They are often a 3 day procedures. They are expensive and they are more dangerous than a standard abortion.  The most common use of these procedures is to remove a fetus that is no longer viable, severely deformed, or a fetus that would result in a child with needs a parent could not provide. * Only a fool would consider it birth control.  *


Bull crap is all you spew... If your bull crap was true, then the numbers of aborted babies "overall" would be less than 2 percent of the total population of women on whole, but that's not the case nor does it represent the overall percentages that you are excluding, otherwise by trying to convey to us in your speak only the low numbers concerning certain procedures, but you are leaving all the other percentages out on purpose in concerning the overall death rates of aborted healthy babies from the womb.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> During covid I tolerated him because a lot of information came out.  But then he went crazy on it.  He posts books and posts in clues to the point......lol


I know, it got aggravating so I triggered him, and that's when he turned into the devil himself. lol


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> If it's such a small amount then pass a law and allow those exceptions.  Sounds good.
> 
> Do it.


Right now, the Prolifers want a total ban on abortion.  4 men and 1 woman have overturned Row and made it a state and local issue. The state legislatures that totally banned abortion were dominated by men which is understandable since it's women that are being forced to carry a fetus to term.  However this will not last forever.  

 In state legislatures that total banned abortion the average number of women in legislatures was only 17%. In states where abortion is completely legal, the legislatures are more equal about 43% women. 

However, in legislatures across the country the number of women are increasing.  In fact over the last 40 years, the number of women has increase on average 400%.  Even states that have few women in the legislatures are seeing an increase.  When women have as strong a voice as men in the legislatures, women will have abortion rights across country, even in the Bible Belt.


*States with least women in the legislature*
West Virginia (13.4%) -No abortion Clincs
Mississippi (14.9%) - Abortion Banded
Tennessee (15.2%) - Abortion Banded
Alabama (16.4%) - Abortion Banded
South Carolina (17.1%) - Abortion Banded
Wyoming (17.8%) - Abortion Banded
Louisiana (19.4%) - Abortion Banded
Oklahoma (20.8%) - Abortion Banded
North Dakota (22.0%) - Abortion Banded
Arkansas (23.0%) - Abortion Banded

*States with the most women in the legislature*
Nevada (58.7%) - Abortion - legal
Colorado (45.0%) - Abortion - legal
Oregon (44.4%) - Abortion - legal
Rhode Island (44.2%) - Abortion - legal
Maryland (43.6%) - Abortion - legal
Maine (43.5%) - Abortion - legal
Arizona (43.3%) - Abortion - Being Contested
New Mexico (42.9%) - Abortion - legal
Washington (42.2%)  - Abortion - legal
Vermont (41.7%)- Abortion - legal

We may not have to wait 40 years because of an interesting statistic that emerged a few months ago. As one would expect democrat voting women were 8% in favor of overturning Row and 91% were opposed.  However, Republican voting women favored overturning Row by 49% yet* 48% of republican's voting women opposed overturning Row. * I think we are going see republican women dropping their support for these tough abortion laws and opposing them.  And that will certainly effect what is going on in these republican dominated state legislatures. It is easy to take a political stand on issues that have no effect on you personally but when it effects you, your daughter, your next door neighbor, your best friend, it becomes an issue.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Bull crap is all you spew... If your bull crap was true, then the numbers of aborted babies "overall" would be less than 2 percent of the total population of women on whole, but that's not the case nor does it represent the overall percentages that you are excluding, otherwise by trying to convey to us in your speak only the low numbers concerning certain procedures, but you are leaving all the other percentages out on purpose in concerning the overall death rates of aborted healthy babies from the womb.


Not sure what you trying to say.  It certainly has no relevance to the post you are replying.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> Right now, the Prolifers want a total ban on abortion.  4 men and 1 woman have overturned Row and made it a state and local issue. The state legislatures that totally banned abortion were dominated by men which is understandable since it's women that are being forced to carry a fetus to term.  However this will not last forever.
> 
> In state legislatures that total banned abortion the average number of women in legislatures was only 17%. In states where abortion is completely legal, the legislatures are more equal about 43% women.
> 
> However, in legislatures across the country the number of women are increasing.  In fact over the last 40 years, the number of women has increase on average 400%.  Even states that have few women in the legislatures are seeing an increase.  When women have as strong a voice as men in the legislatures, women will have abortion rights across country, even in the Bible Belt.
> 
> 
> *States with least women in the legislature*
> West Virginia (13.4%) -No abortion Clincs
> Mississippi (14.9%) - Abortion Banded
> Tennessee (15.2%) - Abortion Banded
> Alabama (16.4%) - Abortion Banded
> South Carolina (17.1%) - Abortion Banded
> Wyoming (17.8%) - Abortion Banded
> Louisiana (19.4%) - Abortion Banded
> Oklahoma (20.8%) - Abortion Banded
> North Dakota (22.0%) - Abortion Banded
> Arkansas (23.0%) - Abortion Banded
> 
> *States with the most women in the legislature*
> Nevada (58.7%) - Abortion - legal
> Colorado (45.0%) - Abortion - legal
> Oregon (44.4%) - Abortion - legal
> Rhode Island (44.2%) - Abortion - legal
> Maryland (43.6%) - Abortion - legal
> Maine (43.5%) - Abortion - legal
> Arizona (43.3%) - Abortion - Being Contested
> New Mexico (42.9%) - Abortion - legal
> Washington (42.2%)  - Abortion - legal
> Vermont (41.7%)- Abortion - legal
> 
> We may not have to wait 40 years because of an interesting statistic that emerged a few months ago. As one would expect democrat voting women were 8% in favor of overturning Row and 91% were opposed.  However, Republican voting women favored overturning Row by 49% yet* 48% of republican's voting women opposed overturning Row. * I think we are going see republican women dropping their support for these tough abortion laws and opposing them.  And that will certainly effect what is going on in these republican dominated state legislatures. It is easy to take a political stand on issues that have no effect on you personally but when it effects you, your daughter, your next door neighbor, your best friend, it becomes an issue.


Natural when for 50 years they had to watch babies murdered.  They went extreme the other way.  

So pass a law at 15 weeks nationwide with medical exceptions.  But you will not do it because blue shit hole states want abortion on demand up to birth.  Hell some are ok after birth.

Put your so called opinions into a bill and then a law.  All of you keep saying IT'S RARE......NEVER HAPPENS......Then what the hell are you afraid of then by passing such a law.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> That identifies you as a junior high drop out.
> 
> 
> Killing: an act of causing death, especially deliberately. (Google)
> 
> "An individual human life begins at conception when a sperm cell from the father fuses with an egg cell from the mother, to form a new cell, the zygote, the first embryonic stage. The zygote grows and divides into two daughter cells, each of which grows and divides into two grand-daughter cells, and this cell growth/division process continues on, over and over again. The zygote is the start of a biological continuum that automatically grows and develops, passing gradually and sequentially through the stages we call foetus, baby, child, adult, old person and ending eventually in death. The full genetic instructions to guide the development of the continuum, in interaction with its environment, are present in the zygote. *Every stage along the continuum is biologically human and each point along the continuum has the full human properties appropriate to that point.*" - Dr. William Reville, University College Cork, Ireland


Stick to insults you better at that.


----------



## Sunsettommy

eagle1462010 said:


> Natural when for 50 years they had to watch babies murdered.  They went extreme the other way.
> 
> So pass a law at 15 weeks nationwide with medical exceptions.  But you will not do it because blue shit hole states want abortion on demand up to birth.  Hell some are ok after birth.
> 
> Put your so called opinions into a bill and then a law.  All of you keep saying IT'S RARE......NEVER HAPPENS......Then what the hell are you afraid of then by passing such a law.



You should be more accurate in the terminology since they are NOT babies, they are FETUS.

No baby was murdered in an abortion that is an emotional statement you made a false flag others have to put up with.


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> Natural when for 50 years they had to watch babies murdered.  They went extreme the other way.
> 
> So pass a law at 15 weeks nationwide with medical exceptions.  But you will not do it because blue shit hole states want abortion on demand up to birth.  Hell some are ok after birth.
> 
> Put your so called opinions into a bill and then a law.  All of you keep saying IT'S RARE......NEVER HAPPENS......Then what the hell are you afraid of then by passing such a law.


Don't you understand SCOTUS ruled that abortion is a state issue. A law passed at the federal level that bans abortions, limits abortions, or legalizing abortions is going to be shot down by SCOTUS or any federal court because the federal government now does not have the constitutional power to legislate abortion.  It's a state issue. 

Over the coming years, I thing the nation will come to realize what a mistake this was.  It will not eliminate abortion and may not even significantly reduce the numbers.   It will also causes Americans to rethink states rights.  What it will do is make it harder to get abortions, increase deaths do to back alley abortions and create an atmosphere of non-cooperation between the states  on not just abortion but other issues.


----------



## Flopper

M14 Shooter said:


> This can only be true if the fetus, et al, is not alive.
> Please demonstrate this to be the case.
> And then demonstrate that a fetus, et al, does not die in the process of an abortion.



Since my life began at conception, I am now 9 mos. older.  My 20 year old grandson is really 21. That should make him a right to lifer since he can now legally drink.


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> If it's such a small amount then pass a law and allow those exceptions.  Sounds good.
> 
> Do it.


SCOTUS said no to federal abortion laws.  Only the states can do that


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Bull crap is all you spew... If your bull crap was true, then the numbers of aborted babies "overall" would be less than 2 percent of the total population of women on whole, but that's not the case nor does it represent the overall percentages that you are excluding, otherwise by trying to convey to us in your speak only the low numbers concerning certain procedures, but you are leaving all the other percentages out on purpose in concerning the overall death rates of aborted healthy babies from the womb.


There are approximately 900,000 abortions a year. In 1920 there were 64 million women of child bearing age.  2% of 64 million is 1.28 million  900,000  is less than 2% of the population.

Would you like try again?


----------



## Esdraelon

Flopper said:


> However, Republican voting women favored overturning Row by 49% yet* 48% of republican's voting women opposed overturning Row. * I think we are going see republican women dropping their support for these tough abortion laws and opposing them.


IF that occurs, then so be it.  The decision must be made at the state level.  The most recent national polling showed only 50% favored keeping abortion run by the Feds.


----------



## Flopper

Esdraelon said:


> IF that occurs, then so be it.  The decision must be made at the state level.  The most recent national polling showed only 50% favored keeping abortion run by the Feds.


I agree the decision now must be made at the state level.  I do not agree that the
the decision should be made at the state level


----------



## Stann

Flopper said:


> Both sides will never agree but time passes and the world changes.


Unfortunately we have to go through all these horrors again to prove why abortion must be allowed to continue.


----------



## Stann

Flopper said:


> Right now, the Prolifers want a total ban on abortion.  4 men and 1 woman have overturned Row and made it a state and local issue. The state legislatures that totally banned abortion were dominated by men which is understandable since it's women that are being forced to carry a fetus to term.  However this will not last forever.
> 
> In state legislatures that total banned abortion the average number of women in legislatures was only 17%. In states where abortion is completely legal, the legislatures are more equal about 43% women.
> 
> However, in legislatures across the country the number of women are increasing.  In fact over the last 40 years, the number of women has increase on average 400%.  Even states that have few women in the legislatures are seeing an increase.  When women have as strong a voice as men in the legislatures, women will have abortion rights across country, even in the Bible Belt.
> 
> 
> *States with least women in the legislature*
> West Virginia (13.4%) -No abortion Clincs
> Mississippi (14.9%) - Abortion Banded
> Tennessee (15.2%) - Abortion Banded
> Alabama (16.4%) - Abortion Banded
> South Carolina (17.1%) - Abortion Banded
> Wyoming (17.8%) - Abortion Banded
> Louisiana (19.4%) - Abortion Banded
> Oklahoma (20.8%) - Abortion Banded
> North Dakota (22.0%) - Abortion Banded
> Arkansas (23.0%) - Abortion Banded
> 
> *States with the most women in the legislature*
> Nevada (58.7%) - Abortion - legal
> Colorado (45.0%) - Abortion - legal
> Oregon (44.4%) - Abortion - legal
> Rhode Island (44.2%) - Abortion - legal
> Maryland (43.6%) - Abortion - legal
> Maine (43.5%) - Abortion - legal
> Arizona (43.3%) - Abortion - Being Contested
> New Mexico (42.9%) - Abortion - legal
> Washington (42.2%)  - Abortion - legal
> Vermont (41.7%)- Abortion - legal
> 
> We may not have to wait 40 years because of an interesting statistic that emerged a few months ago. As one would expect democrat voting women were 8% in favor of overturning Row and 91% were opposed.  However, Republican voting women favored overturning Row by 49% yet* 48% of republican's voting women opposed overturning Row. * I think we are going see republican women dropping their support for these tough abortion laws and opposing them.  And that will certainly effect what is going on in these republican dominated state legislatures. It is easy to take a political stand on issues that have no effect on you personally but when it effects you, your daughter, your next door neighbor, your best friend, it becomes an issue.


This is a national disgrace and you people don't even realize it.


----------



## Unkotare

Flopper said:


> Since my life began at conception, I am now 9 mos. older.  My 20 year old grandson is really 21. That should make him a right to lifer since he can now legally drink.


In some cultures that is exactly how age is reckoned.


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> In some cultures that is exactly how age is reckoned.


In our culture it is not. Birthdate makes all the difference in the world as to whether you are fetus or a child.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> In our culture it is not. Birthdate makes all the difference in the world as to whether you are fetus or a child.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## San Souci

Delldude said:


> Probably in seizures all across the fruited plane.


Or perhaps they are all fruits.


----------



## San Souci

Stann said:


> In our culture it is not. Birthdate makes all the difference in the world as to whether you are fetus or a child.


Well ,let us hope all the Lefties get all the abortions they want. Perhaps this will eliminate the Demon Seed.


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> No, it doesn't.


B*******. People celebrate their birthdates they don't celebrate their conception dates. Quit lying to yourself.


----------



## Stann

San Souci said:


> Well ,let us hope all the Lefties get all the abortions they want. Perhaps this will eliminate the Demon Seed.


Most of the evil these days is coming from the far right.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> In our culture it is not. Birthdate makes all the difference in the world as to whether you are fetus or a child.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Stann

Unkotare said:


> No, it doesn't.


People do not celebrate their conception dates, they celebrate their birthdays. End of story.


----------



## Captain Caveman

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How many of you anti-vaxxers died of COVID?  Not very smart of them, was it?


Very few, a tiny amount and compensation claims are being filed and paid out where people have died from the experimental vaccine that lasts 6 months. Not very smart of them, was it?


----------



## SweetSue92

Stann said:


> Most of the evil these days is coming from the far right.



Yeah, imagine wanting unborn babies to survive...imagine not relishing the fact that they are pulled limb from limb and then sucked from their mothers' wombs.

We're such terrible people


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Natural when for 50 years they had to watch babies murdered.  They went extreme the other way.
> 
> So pass a law at 15 weeks nationwide with medical exceptions.  But you will not do it because blue shit hole states want abortion on demand up to birth.  Hell some are ok after birth.
> 
> Put your so called opinions into a bill and then a law.  All of you keep saying IT'S RARE......NEVER HAPPENS......Then what the hell are you afraid of then by passing such a law.


Exactly right... They actually don't know what each one of them in their club is truly thinking or how radical each one of them as individual's actually is, so we get nothing but confusion out of them, but the country is supposed to be following their lead ? What a freaking clown show it all really is.


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunsettommy said:


> You should be more accurate in the terminology since they are NOT babies, they are FETUS.
> 
> No baby was murdered in an abortion that is an emotional statement you made a false flag others have to put up with.


If not aborted, or have the babies head crushed in the birth canal then it's A BABY


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> There are approximately 900,000 abortions a year. In 1920 there were 64 million women of child bearing age.  2% of 64 million is 1.28 million  900,000  is less than 2% of the population.
> 
> Would you like try again?


You have to condense the numbers by group's in order to tell what's going on within the group's of women affected, so attempting to use the numbers like you are doing just doesn't address the issue of what's been going on inside of these group's... It has been an atrocity among certain group's or among certain  culture's of women within the group's.

Then you have our leadership at times jumping in on the action, and therefore making the poor and uneducated think that it was ok to just use abortion any kind of way they saw fit, and promoting it. The evidence is coming right out of these deranged brainwashed leftist/Democrat young and old women's mouth's. You've heard the foolish justifications for abortion's to remain coming out of their mouths, so with all that evidence coming straight out of their mouths you're numbers are useless liberal.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flopper said:


> Don't you understand SCOTUS ruled that abortion is a state issue. A law passed at the federal level that bans abortions, limits abortions, or legalizing abortions is going to be shot down by SCOTUS or any federal court because the federal government now does not have the constitutional power to legislate abortion.  It's a state issue.
> 
> Over the coming years, I thing the nation will come to realize what a mistake this was.  It will not eliminate abortion and may not even significantly reduce the numbers.   It will also causes Americans to rethink states rights.  What it will do is make it harder to get abortions, increase deaths do to back alley abortions and create an atmosphere of non-cooperation between the states  on not just abortion but other issues.


Not if its a reasonable proposal.  The only reason we are back here is because the can got kicked for 50 years.  I believe to end the barbarism in blue states they would not shoot it down.

But that is not going to happen.  The left have totally lost their dang mind on this issue.........Threatening to kill over the right to kill their babies.  Sickening.  

Fine.  We will decide in our states what to do.  Need that done on EVERYTHING.  And end the power of the Fed.


----------



## beagle9

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah, imagine wanting unborn babies to survive...imagine not relishing the fact that they are pulled limb from limb and then sucked from their mothers' wombs.
> 
> We're such terrible people


They can't imagine, because they've been brainwashed to think "squirrel" and then quickly look away.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Not if its a reasonable proposal.  The only reason we are back here is because the can got kicked for 50 years.  I believe to end the barbarism in blue states they would not shoot it down.
> 
> But that is not going to happen.  The left have totally lost their dang mind on this issue.........Threatening to kill over the right to kill their babies.  Sickening.
> 
> Fine.  We will decide in our states what to do.  Need that done on EVERYTHING.  And end the power of the Fed.


The problem with the fed is that it gained to much power in the wrong way's over time, and it actually has become an enemy in a lot of ways that works or is led easily against the good people of this country. Look at the most recent ruling on the supreme court about the "stay in Mexico policy" that Trump had in order to protect the border. They countered their own recent good rulings with a bull crap ruling such as that.... We aren't supposed to be in a We give a little, and we take a little (bull crap) mode, that we seem to be in now.


----------



## beautress

Flopper said:


> Right now, the Prolifers want a total ban on abortion.  4 men and 1 woman have overturned Row and made it a state and local issue. The state legislatures that totally banned abortion were dominated by men which is understandable since it's women that are being forced to carry a fetus to term.  However this will not last forever.
> 
> In state legislatures that total banned abortion the average number of women in legislatures was only 17%. In states where abortion is completely legal, the legislatures are more equal about 43% women.
> 
> However, in legislatures across the country the number of women are increasing.  In fact over the last 40 years, the number of women has increase on average 400%.  Even states that have few women in the legislatures are seeing an increase.  When women have as strong a voice as men in the legislatures, women will have abortion rights across country, even in the Bible Belt.
> 
> 
> *States with least women in the legislature*
> West Virginia (13.4%) -No abortion Clincs
> Mississippi (14.9%) - Abortion Banded
> Tennessee (15.2%) - Abortion Banded
> Alabama (16.4%) - Abortion Banded
> South Carolina (17.1%) - Abortion Banded
> Wyoming (17.8%) - Abortion Banded
> Louisiana (19.4%) - Abortion Banded
> Oklahoma (20.8%) - Abortion Banded
> North Dakota (22.0%) - Abortion Banded
> Arkansas (23.0%) - Abortion Banded
> 
> *States with the most women in the legislature*
> Nevada (58.7%) - Abortion - legal
> Colorado (45.0%) - Abortion - legal
> Oregon (44.4%) - Abortion - legal
> Rhode Island (44.2%) - Abortion - legal
> Maryland (43.6%) - Abortion - legal
> Maine (43.5%) - Abortion - legal
> Arizona (43.3%) - Abortion - Being Contested
> New Mexico (42.9%) - Abortion - legal
> Washington (42.2%)  - Abortion - legal
> Vermont (41.7%)- Abortion - legal
> 
> We may not have to wait 40 years because of an interesting statistic that emerged a few months ago. As one would expect democrat voting women were 8% in favor of overturning Row and 91% were opposed.  However, Republican voting women favored overturning Row by 49% yet* 48% of republican's voting women opposed overturning Row. * I think we are going see republican women dropping their support for these tough abortion laws and opposing them.  And that will certainly effect what is going on in these republican dominated state legislatures. It is easy to take a political stand on issues that have no effect on you personally but when it effects you, your daughter, your next door neighbor, your best friend, it becomes an issue.


Other factors than majorities that favor woman dominance in legislatures are at play when it comes to abortion. I think religious principles put Satan in the outhouse.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> The problem with the fed is that it gained to much power in the wrong way's over time, and it actually has become an enemy in a lot of ways that works or is led easily against the good people of this country. Look at the most recent ruling on the supreme court about the "stay in Mexico policy" that Trump had in order to protect the border. They countered their own recent good rulings with a bull crap ruling such as that.... We aren't supposed to be in a We give a little, and we take a little (bull crap) mode, that we seem to be in now.


Yet it was the right decision.  Not that I like it.  They must interpret the Constitution on a case by case basis.  And a E.O. that sets policy is in itself an affront to the Constitution.  The laws themselves should be all that is required at the border.  Not the loop holes.  The entire President can just make shit  up on the border law is the problem to begin with.

Without the loop holes and E.Os the Border Patrol could do their job and secure the border.  Look at E.O.s on drilling.  Reverses every election.  Because Federal agencies and E.Os have too much power.  Changes back every few years.


----------



## beautress

Sunsettommy said:


> You should be more accurate in the terminology since they are NOT babies, they are FETUS.
> 
> No baby was murdered in an abortion that is an emotional statement you made a false flag others have to put up with.


Fetuses are human beings. Case closed.


----------



## Stann

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah, imagine wanting unborn babies to survive...imagine not relishing the fact that they are pulled limb from limb and then sucked from their mothers' wombs.
> 
> We're such terrible people


I've never seen any of that. Who makes up this garbage. Most abortions occur for the fetus resembles anything like a human also they're only about 3 in Long the average. Looks more like a salamander, even has a tail. If you can call that a baby more power to you. Not all women who have abortions want them some have to have them
 But you guys are lumping them all in together as bad people that's called prejudice that's called bigotry I hope you understand that.


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> I've never seen any of that. Who makes up this garbage. Most abortions occur for the fetus resembles anything like a human also they're only about 3 in Long the average. Looks more like a salamander, even has a tail. If you can call that a baby more power to you. Not all women who have abortions want them some have to have them
> But you guys are lumping them all in together as bad people that's called prejudice that's called bigotry I hope you understand that.


3-inch-long fetuses are human beings. Get a life.


----------



## Stann

beautress said:


> 3-inch-long fetuses are human beings. Get a life.


Just so you understand they're not aborting babies. Get a Life That's so foolish.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Yet it was the right decision.  Not that I like it.  They must interpret the Constitution on a case by case basis.  And a E.O. that sets policy is in itself an affront to the Constitution.  The laws themselves should be all that is required at the border.  Not the loop holes.  The entire President can just make shit  up on the border law is the problem to begin with.
> 
> Without the loop holes and E.Os the Border Patrol could do their job and secure the border.  Look at E.O.s on drilling.  Reverses every election.  Because Federal agencies and E.Os have too much power.  Changes back every few years.


Agree, so what the problem really is then, is that we end up changing good administration's out for bad administration's way before the people are served in a profitable fulfilling way by a good administration, and this is being caused by a formality or very easily bent written set of rules (proven in 2020), that tell us that regardless of the outcomes being incorrect, we just have to suffer it out for 4 to 8 years ????  Don't know about you, but depending on the damage caused, we don't have a whole lot of time left to fix the damages caused before they are set in against our kid's and our grandkids.

Yep, it seems that this is where we are at now in this country. They've figured it out, and for us our constitution was written for a certain type of Americans who were for the most part level headed God fearing people that even when concerning slavery back in the day or rather concerning the slavery issue, they (our ancestors), sought to change the bad practice due to the love of God that they had within their soul's. Our ancestors on our side of the isle knew it was wrong, and therefore they used God as their guide, and they set out to abolish it in which they did.

Otherwise it seems that we have in our situation now a "process" that is being exploited badly, so it is actually showing huge flaws big time in our current environment because of these very evilly smart citizen's that are creeping towards a majority in their thinking, and are using our own document's against us.... It is being proven in a big way now that everything we believe in is at risk or is being destroyed in a very methodical evilly smart way.

Think about that for a second. Never before now have we ever seen it as bad as it is right now, and I think it's only going to get worse unless drastic changes are made to counter it all. I'm not hopeful.

Like you say, if we can just keep enough people in power in order to keep the document's interpreted correctly, then the laws and rules already in place are sufficient to counter any threat's, but it depends on who is in power.


----------



## beautress

Stann said:


> Just so you understand they're not aborting babies. Get a Life That's so foolish.


Nothin' doin'.


----------



## SweetSue92

Stann said:


> I've never seen any of that. Who makes up this garbage. Most abortions occur for the fetus resembles anything like a human also they're only about 3 in Long the average. Looks more like a salamander, even has a tail. If you can call that a baby more power to you. Not all women who have abortions want them some have to have them
> But you guys are lumping them all in together as bad people that's called prejudice that's called bigotry I hope you understand that.



Educate yourself. 






They go in with this tool, rip the baby out piece by piece while the baby is ALIVE, and then put the pieces back together on a cloth to make sure they got it all.

It's barbaric. It's demonic.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Agree, so what the problem really is then, is that we end up changing good administration's out for bad administration's way before the people are served in a profitable fulfilling way by a good administration, and this is being caused by a formality or very easily bent written set of rules (proven in 2020), that tell us that regardless of the outcomes being incorrect, we just have to suffer it out for 4 to 8 years ????  Don't know about you, but depending on the damage caused, we don't have a whole lot of time left to fix the damages caused before they are set in against our kid's and our grandkids.
> 
> Yep, it seems that this is where we are at now in this country. They've figured it out, and for us our constitution was written for a certain type of Americans who were for the most part level headed God fearing people that even when concerning slavery back in the day or rather concerning the slavery issue, they (our ancestors), sought to change the bad practice due to the love of God that they had within their soul's. Our ancestors on our side of the isle knew it was wrong, and therefore they used God as their guide, and they set out to abolish it in which they did.
> 
> Otherwise it seems that we have in our situation now a "process" that is being exploited badly, so it is actually showing huge flaws big time in our current environment because of these very evilly smart citizen's that are creeping towards a majority in their thinking, and are using our own document's against us.... It is being proven in a big way now that everything we believe in is at risk or is being destroyed in a very methodical evilly smart way.
> 
> Think about that for a second. Never before now have we ever seen it as bad as it is right now, and I think it's only going to get worse unless drastic changes are made to counter it all. I'm not hopeful.
> 
> Like you say, if we can just keep enough people in power in order to keep the document's interpreted correctly, then the laws and rules already in place are sufficient to counter any threat's, but it depends on who is in power.


We are screwed.  They will soon reset us.  They are doing so on purpose.  They will not stop unless............terms of service.

BTW.

Trump slowed them down.  Why they hate him so much.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> If the mother has no choice then there should be an appeal process, we allow that even for the condemned.  No woman should be force to carry the child of a rapist or that of a family member, nor a fetus that has no chance of survival.




It's a simple question...or two.......
;
Why the tap dance: answer.

If rape and incest are allowes as exclusions to the ban......would you support the end of killing unborn human beings???


Or are you simply a fraud?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> Stick to insults you better at that.




I'm good at everything I do.....as in putting you in your place, you lying fool.


"An individual human life begins at conception when a sperm cell from the father fuses with an egg cell from the mother, to form a new cell, the zygote, the first embryonic stage. The zygote grows and divides into two daughter cells, each of which grows and divides into two grand-daughter cells, and this cell growth/division process continues on, over and over again. The zygote is the start of a biological continuum that automatically grows and develops, passing gradually and sequentially through the stages we call foetus, baby, child, adult, old person and ending eventually in death. The full genetic instructions to guide the development of the continuum, in interaction with its environment, are present in the zygote. *Every stage along the continuum is biologically human and each point along the continuum has the full human properties appropriate to that point.*" - Dr. William Reville, University College Cork, Ireland


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> It's a simple question...or two.......
> ;
> Why the tap dance: answer.
> 
> If rape and incest are allowes as exclusions to the ban......would you support the end of killing unborn human beings???
> 
> 
> Or are you simply a fraud?


Unborn. No. Unborn isn't a human being, it's still a part of the mothers body. It may be a part you want to cut out of her and claim as government property, but it isn't a person and it has no "rights".


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> Since my life began at conception, I am now 9 mos. older.  My 20 year old grandson is really 21. That should make him a right to lifer since he can now legally drink.





Just not smarter.


....or more honest.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Unborn. No. Unborn isn't a human being, it's still a part of the mothers body. It may be a part you want to cut out of her and claim as government property, but it isn't a person and it has no "rights".




Yeah, it is, you liar.

Two strands of DNA.....the exact same DNA from conception, through the birth canal, up to you age.....you dunce.


But you Nazis claim to alter that by manipulating terminology.


Do you prefer 'good bye,' or your more traditional Sieg Heil?


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Unborn. No. Unborn isn't a human being, it's still a part of the mothers body. It may be a part you want to cut out of her and claim as government property, but it isn't a person and it has no "rights".


It's a baby and a human life if you ghouls don't kill him or her.

Even Roe V Wade Justices disagree with your ass.  They called it VIABILITY.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> Unborn. No. Unborn isn't a human being, it's still a part of the mothers body. It may be a part you want to cut out of her and claim as government property, but it isn't a person and it has no "rights".



"Unborn isn't a human being, it's still a part of the mothers body. "

More twists and turns in that post than in Nadia Comaneci's floor routine!




When you can't deny anything in the following, you'll just have to go on lying and demanding the ability to kill the innocent:


“… The word ‘abortion’ is itself is a euphemism,” Shapiro says. “The procedure of abortion isn’t an anodyne polyp removal. It involves doing terminal violence to an unborn child. Ignoring that fact allows abortion advocates to avoid looking reality in the face….“Human life is continuous process of growth from the moment of fertilization onward. Abortion is the killing of this human life. The later the abortion takes place, the more brutal the procedure.” Ben Shapiro 'That is a human being': Ben Shapiro makes powerful pro-life case with ultrasound


The unborn human receiving sustenance from its mother, is, nonetheless, a separate and distinct human being.

There are a number of clear biological facts, and all sorts of legal precedents, that easily refute the claim that the embryo or fetus is simply part of the mother's body.


An individual's body parts all share the same genetic code. If the unborn child were actually a part of the mother's body, the unborn's cells would have the same genetic code as the cells of the mother. This is not the case. Every cell of the unborn's body is genetically distinct from every cell in the mother's body.
In many cases, the blood type of the unborn child is different than the blood type of the mother. Since one body cannot function with two different blood types, this is clearly not the mother's blood.
In half of all pregnancies, the unborn child is a male, meaning that even the sex of the child is different from the mother.
As Randy Alcorn states in his book _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, "A Chinese zygote implanted in a Swedish woman will always be Chinese, not Swedish, because his identity is based on his genetic code, not on that of the body in which he resides."1
It is possible for a fetus to die while the mother lives, and it is possible for the mother to die while the fetus lives. This could not be true if the mother and child were simply one person.
When the embryo implants in the lining of the uterus, it emits chemical substances which weaken the woman's immune system within the uterus so that this tiny "foreign" body is not rejected by the woman's body. Were this tiny embryo simply "part of the woman's body" there would be no need to locally disable the woman's immunities.
It is illegal to execute a pregnant woman on death row because the fetus living inside her is a distinct human being who cannot be executed for the crimes of the mother (International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights: Article 6.5).
When Scott Peterson killed his pregnant wife, Laci, he was convicted on _two_ counts of murder.
Sir Albert Liley (the "Father of Fetology") made this observation in a 1970 speech entitled, "The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?"
Physiologically, we must accept that the conceptus is, in a very large measure, in charge of the pregnancy.... Biologically, at no stage can we subscribe to the view that the fetus is a mere appendage of the mother.2


The late Christopher Hitchens, a prominent public intellectual, atheist, and abortion advocate wrote the following in his book, _God is Not Great_:
As a materialist, I think it has been demonstrated that an embryo is a separate body and entity, and not merely (as some really did used to argue) a growth on or in the female body. There used to be feminists who would say that it was more like an appendix or even—this was seriously maintained—a tumor. That nonsense seems to have stopped… Embryology confirms morality. The words “unborn child,” even when used in a politicized manner, describe a material reality.3

Hitchens had other reasons for supporting legal abortion, but he recognized the absurdity of claiming that unborn children are simply part of the mother's body.

No matter how you spin it, women don't have four arms and four legs when they're pregnant. Those extra appendages belong to the tiny human being(s) living inside of them. At _no_ point in pregnancy is the developing embryo or fetus simply a part of the mother's body.

Footnotes


Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_ (Multnomah Publishers, 2000) p. 57.
Sir William Albert Liley,“The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?” cited by Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, 58.
Christopher Hitchens, _God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything_ (Hachette Book Group. Kindle Edition, 2009), 378-379.









						Part of the Mother’s Body?
					

The slogan,



					www.abort73.com
				






Is there any argument for the "right" of a woman to authorize the killing of her unborn baby that would not apply to her authorizing the similar slaughter of a year old that she was breastfeeding?


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> We are screwed.  They will soon reset us.  They are doing so on purpose.  They will not stop unless............terms of service.
> 
> BTW.
> 
> Trump slowed them down.  Why they hate him so much.


Problem with terms of service is that it's a huge double edged sword. And if the Democrat's can exploit or cheat during the terms of service, then we still get what we get (screwed).


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> "Unborn isn't a human being, it's still a part of the mothers body. "
> 
> More twists and turns in that post than in Nadia Comaneci's floor routine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can't deny anything in the following, you'll just have to go on lying and demanding the ability to kill the innocent:
> 
> 
> “… The word ‘abortion’ is itself is a euphemism,” Shapiro says. “The procedure of abortion isn’t an anodyne polyp removal. It involves doing terminal violence to an unborn child. Ignoring that fact allows abortion advocates to avoid looking reality in the face….“Human life is continuous process of growth from the moment of fertilization onward. Abortion is the killing of this human life. The later the abortion takes place, the more brutal the procedure.” Ben Shapiro 'That is a human being': Ben Shapiro makes powerful pro-life case with ultrasound
> 
> 
> The unborn human receiving sustenance from its mother, is, nonetheless, a separate and distinct human being.
> 
> There are a number of clear biological facts, and all sorts of legal precedents, that easily refute the claim that the embryo or fetus is simply part of the mother's body.
> 
> 
> An individual's body parts all share the same genetic code. If the unborn child were actually a part of the mother's body, the unborn's cells would have the same genetic code as the cells of the mother. This is not the case. Every cell of the unborn's body is genetically distinct from every cell in the mother's body.
> In many cases, the blood type of the unborn child is different than the blood type of the mother. Since one body cannot function with two different blood types, this is clearly not the mother's blood.
> In half of all pregnancies, the unborn child is a male, meaning that even the sex of the child is different from the mother.
> As Randy Alcorn states in his book _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, "A Chinese zygote implanted in a Swedish woman will always be Chinese, not Swedish, because his identity is based on his genetic code, not on that of the body in which he resides."1
> It is possible for a fetus to die while the mother lives, and it is possible for the mother to die while the fetus lives. This could not be true if the mother and child were simply one person.
> When the embryo implants in the lining of the uterus, it emits chemical substances which weaken the woman's immune system within the uterus so that this tiny "foreign" body is not rejected by the woman's body. Were this tiny embryo simply "part of the woman's body" there would be no need to locally disable the woman's immunities.
> It is illegal to execute a pregnant woman on death row because the fetus living inside her is a distinct human being who cannot be executed for the crimes of the mother (International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights: Article 6.5).
> When Scott Peterson killed his pregnant wife, Laci, he was convicted on _two_ counts of murder.
> Sir Albert Liley (the "Father of Fetology") made this observation in a 1970 speech entitled, "The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?"
> Physiologically, we must accept that the conceptus is, in a very large measure, in charge of the pregnancy.... Biologically, at no stage can we subscribe to the view that the fetus is a mere appendage of the mother.2
> 
> 
> The late Christopher Hitchens, a prominent public intellectual, atheist, and abortion advocate wrote the following in his book, _God is Not Great_:
> As a materialist, I think it has been demonstrated that an embryo is a separate body and entity, and not merely (as some really did used to argue) a growth on or in the female body. There used to be feminists who would say that it was more like an appendix or even—this was seriously maintained—a tumor. That nonsense seems to have stopped… Embryology confirms morality. The words “unborn child,” even when used in a politicized manner, describe a material reality.3
> 
> Hitchens had other reasons for supporting legal abortion, but he recognized the absurdity of claiming that unborn children are simply part of the mother's body.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, women don't have four arms and four legs when they're pregnant. Those extra appendages belong to the tiny human being(s) living inside of them. At _no_ point in pregnancy is the developing embryo or fetus simply a part of the mother's body.
> 
> Footnotes
> 
> 
> Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_ (Multnomah Publishers, 2000) p. 57.
> Sir William Albert Liley,“The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?” cited by Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, 58.
> Christopher Hitchens, _God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything_ (Hachette Book Group. Kindle Edition, 2009), 378-379.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the Mother’s Body?
> 
> 
> The slogan,
> 
> 
> 
> www.abort73.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any argument for the "right" of a woman to authorize the killing of her unborn baby that would not apply to her authorizing the similar slaughter of a year old that she was breastfeeding?


tl;dr

You're as much a statist as the libs. Just can't resist the urge to control other people.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Problem with terms of service is that it's a huge double edged sword. And if the Democrat's can exploit or cheat during the terms of service, then we still get what we get (screwed).


Better to go down standing against it .........terms of service.........than on our knees...........They have brain washed most of the country.  They don't know a fraction of what we know here.

And the Terms of Service people own the media, and social media to brain wash more with lies.   Look at Roe V Wade people in California foaming at the mouth saying their rights are now gone.  Nothing changed in Cali.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> tl;dr
> 
> You're as much a statist as the libs. Just can't resist the urge to control other people.


The right to kill babies is not in the constitution.  Go to a blue shithole state to enjoy being a baby murderer.  Or use contraceptives or get your tubes tied.  

Your excuses for killing babies is MEANINGLESS TO ME.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> The right to kill babies is not in the constitution.


Yes. Statists think the only rights we have are those "granted" by the Constitution. Been hearing this for decades


eagle1462010 said:


> Your excuses for killing babies is MEANINGLESS TO ME.


As are your excuses for claiming our insides as valid state jurisdiction.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Yes. Statists think the only rights we have are those "granted" by the Constitution. Been hearing this for decades
> 
> As are your excuses for claiming our insides as valid state jurisdiction.


No one made you get pregnant.  Abortion was not intended to be birth control.  Your mistake is not a good enough reason to kill the unborn.

That baby in your body if not killed will be a human being.  And you don't know when that life begins.  We have a right to question the rights TO LIFE under the constitution of America.

Your denial of it being life is Dismissed.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> Your denial of it being life is Dismissed.


As is your claim of authority over the insides of my body. Buzz off.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> As is your claim of authority over the insides of my body. Buzz off.


You already lost ...........The decision will be made in the States...............Piss off.  Go back to your blue shit hole.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> You already lost ...


Not necessarily. The Second Amendment is still there. Even statists like you can't deny that.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> Not necessarily. The Second Amendment is still there. Even statists like you can't deny that.


Life, Liberty and pursuit of Happiness is there.  But you would murder that right huh...............


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> Yes. Statists think the only rights we have are those "granted" by the Constitution. Been hearing this for decades
> 
> As are your excuses for claiming our insides as valid state jurisdiction.


When a separate human being is implanted within you, and that tiny human being is now growing within you for whom was put there hopefully willingly on your part, then the state has an equal responsibility to protect that unborn childs life just like it protects the mother's life from harm or death.

The state or Feds protect and/or affords both of them (the mother and her unborn baby), equal protections and/or equal justice under the law, otherwise if let's say an outside intruder might break open the front door with guns a blazing, and kill's that mother and her baby too. Then what ??

During the sentencing phase of a trial, the killer is charged with a double homicide if the mother was pregnant.

Equal protection under the law.

They do this because the mother was considered by the court to want her child, and to have wanted her child to be born, and to have wanted her child to live outside of the womb although unborn at the point of both of their deaths.

So what is being fought for on the left is the ability to tell the state or Feds that it's none of their business if the mother wants to become the intruder that goes into the womb herself by indirect means to kill her unborn child, and to do so with bone crusher tools, otherwise instead of it being an intruder with guns a blazing who is there to kill the mother and her child based upon the intruder scenario posted... What's the difference ?? None.

The state and federal should keep a vested interest in protecting life always, but they should also consider those situations where guidelines should be put forth concerning a scenario that might be justifiable in ending a potential pregnancy, but to do so "immediately" (i.e. the same day of reporting the event), be it either a rape or forced incest situation.

Any other type of abortion shouldn't be allowed or supported by the state or federal government when it comes to abortion on demand or because a person uses it for contraception purposes.


----------



## dblack

beagle9 said:


> When a separate human being is implanted within you ...



Gotta stop you right there. A second human being is _not_ implanted in a woman. That's not how conception works. Sperm - millions of them - are implanted in a womb. Some of them might, or might not, come into contact with her egg. Some of those might, or might not, fertilize the egg. If gestation goes well, the egg might, or might not, grow into a fetus. If a fetus is produced it might, or might not, be born and become an independent person.


beagle9 said:


> ... the state has an equal responsibility to protect that unborn childs life just like it protects the mother's life from harm or death.


I disagree. Only a living person has rights. You're choosing to define a person as something growing inside another person's body, so you can claim sovereignty over them and force them to bend to your will.


beagle9 said:


> During the sentencing phase of a trial, the killer is charged with a double homicide if the mother was pregnant.


This is often trotted out as (dubious) "evidence" that a fetus is a person. But let's not forget how, and why, the campaign to pass those kinds of laws was pursued. It was always an attempt by pro-lifers to inject the notion of a fetus as a person by appealing to the emotional tragedy of a pregnant woman dying. They played on emotions to pry in a legal statute so they could later use it - just as you're doing now - to claim state control of the womb.

This is not a conspiracy theory. It was openly discussed by all sides. Everyone (at least those following the politics of the situation) knew that these laws were part of a political campaign by anti-abortion zealots. They used the tragic deaths of women, ghoulishly, to advance their political agenda.


beagle9 said:


> So what is being fought for on the left is the ability to tell the state or Feds that it's none of their business if the mother wants to become the intruder ...


Seriously? You're characterizing a mother as an "intruder" in her own fucking body? Yet you're willing to endorse the state's authority to say what goes on there. Wow.


----------



## Unkotare

Stann said:


> People do not celebrate their conception dates,....


You have been informed that in some places it is. 






						The Unique Age Counting System of Korea 상세보기|Citizen JournalistsEmbassy of the Republic of Korea to Norway
					

노르웨이 지역 정보, 재외국민 영사서비스, 공관 소식, 기타 생활정보 안내.



					overseas.mofa.go.kr


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> tl;dr
> 
> You're as much a statist as the libs. Just can't resist the urge to control other people.




You're a liar....you read every word, and realized how stupid you appear.

You have no way to dispute the post......so, like a stereotypical Democrat......


.....you lie.


----------



## dblack

PoliticalChic said:


> You're a liar....you read every word, and realized how stupid you appear.


LOL - I really didn't. I rarely read your posts. They're usually way too long, and dripping with your ridiculous ego.

I do get a kick out of the formatting though - all numbered and arranged as though your shitposts are important documents or something. 


PoliticalChic said:


> You have no way to dispute the post......so, like a stereotypical Democrat.


I'm actually not a Democrat - but it's understandable that a two-party simpleton would see it that way. It's pretty much all they see.


----------



## PoliticalChic

dblack said:


> LOL - I really didn't. I rarely read your posts. They're usually way too long, and dripping with your ridiculous ego.
> 
> I do get a kick out of the formatting though - all numbered and arranged as though your shitposts are important documents or something.
> 
> I'm actually not a Democrat - but it's understandable that a two-party simpleton would see it that way. It's pretty much all they see.




Let's review what you are.....a liar and a fool.

The only question is which you are more of.


----------



## badger2

dblack said:


> Gotta stop you right there. A second human being is _not_ implanted in a woman. That's not how conception works. Sperm - millions of them - are implanted in a womb. Some of them might, or might not, come into contact with her egg. Some of those might, or might not, fertilize the egg. If gestation goes well, the egg might, or might not, grow into a fetus. If a fetus is produced it might, or might not, be born and become an independent person.
> 
> I disagree. Only a living person has rights. You're choosing to define a person as something growing inside another person's body, so you can claim sovereignty over them and force them to bend to your will.
> 
> This is often trotted out as (dubious) "evidence" that a fetus is a person. But let's not forget how, and why, the campaign to pass those kinds of laws was pursued. It was always an attempt by pro-lifers to inject the notion of a fetus as a person by appealing to the emotional tragedy of a pregnant woman dying. They played on emotions to pry in a legal statute so they could later use it - just as you're doing now - to claim state control of the womb.
> 
> This is not a conspiracy theory. It was openly discussed by all sides. Everyone (at least those following the politics of the situation) knew that these laws were part of a political campaign by anti-abortion zealots. They used the tragic deaths of women, ghoulishly, to advance their political agenda.
> 
> Seriously? You're characterizing a mother as an "intruder" in her own fucking body? Yet you're willing to endorse the state's authority to say what goes on there. Wow.


Whether sperm or egg, it's always already live, (not entirely independent from the father's genetics [italics]) human tissue that the psychopaths try to define by using other terms. The naming pathology tries to excise the father's DNA while simultaneously reifying the mother's, for a more clean, nazi-esque argument. This is politically absurd (nazi strive for pure form, not unknown to Dems) and scientifically absurd (the genetic combination is both unique and not unique at the same time).


----------



## badger2

Flopper said:


> Right now, the Prolifers want a total ban on abortion.  4 men and 1 woman have overturned Row and made it a state and local issue. The state legislatures that totally banned abortion were dominated by men which is understandable since it's women that are being forced to carry a fetus to term.  However this will not last forever.
> 
> In state legislatures that total banned abortion the average number of women in legislatures was only 17%. In states where abortion is completely legal, the legislatures are more equal about 43% women.
> 
> However, in legislatures across the country the number of women are increasing.  In fact over the last 40 years, the number of women has increase on average 400%.  Even states that have few women in the legislatures are seeing an increase.  When women have as strong a voice as men in the legislatures, women will have abortion rights across country, even in the Bible Belt.
> 
> 
> *States with least women in the legislature*
> West Virginia (13.4%) -No abortion Clincs
> Mississippi (14.9%) - Abortion Banded
> Tennessee (15.2%) - Abortion Banded
> Alabama (16.4%) - Abortion Banded
> South Carolina (17.1%) - Abortion Banded
> Wyoming (17.8%) - Abortion Banded
> Louisiana (19.4%) - Abortion Banded
> Oklahoma (20.8%) - Abortion Banded
> North Dakota (22.0%) - Abortion Banded
> Arkansas (23.0%) - Abortion Banded
> 
> *States with the most women in the legislature*
> Nevada (58.7%) - Abortion - legal
> Colorado (45.0%) - Abortion - legal
> Oregon (44.4%) - Abortion - legal
> Rhode Island (44.2%) - Abortion - legal
> Maryland (43.6%) - Abortion - legal
> Maine (43.5%) - Abortion - legal
> Arizona (43.3%) - Abortion - Being Contested
> New Mexico (42.9%) - Abortion - legal
> Washington (42.2%)  - Abortion - legal
> Vermont (41.7%)- Abortion - legal
> 
> We may not have to wait 40 years because of an interesting statistic that emerged a few months ago. As one would expect democrat voting women were 8% in favor of overturning Row and 91% were opposed.  However, Republican voting women favored overturning Row by 49% yet* 48% of republican's voting women opposed overturning Row. * I think we are going see republican women dropping their support for these tough abortion laws and opposing them.  And that will certainly effect what is going on in these republican dominated state legislatures. It is easy to take a political stand on issues that have no effect on you personally but when it effects you, your daughter, your next door neighbor, your best friend, it becomes an issue.


Now take the fact that the reading prisoner has been pre-castrated from their own history of abortion in America, they cannot now compare this engendered legislature example with any historical savvy. The Wiki page on American abortion history gives the prisoner 3 references about the states that were pro-abortion circa 1820, and all 3 references still lack the info the prisoner needs: Which states were these, that followed Connecticut, so that we may compare the list with current trigger states and other aspects of this pathology?


----------



## dblack

badger2 said:


> Whether sperm or egg, it's always already live, (not entirely independent from the father's genetics [italics]) human tissue that the psychopaths try to define by using other terms. The naming pathology tries to excise the father's DNA while simultaneously reifying the mother's, for a more clean, nazi-esque argument. This is politically absurd (nazi strive for pure form, not unknown to Dems) and scientifically absurd (the genetic combination is both unique and not unique at the same time).


Nazis!!!!


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> Gotta stop you right there. A second human being is _not_ implanted in a woman. That's not how conception works. Sperm - millions of them - are implanted in a womb. Some of them might, or might not, come into contact with her egg. Some of those might, or might not, fertilize the egg. If gestation goes well, the egg might, or might not, grow into a fetus. If a fetus is produced it might, or might not, be born and become an independent person.
> 
> I disagree. Only a living person has rights. You're choosing to define a person as something growing inside another person's body, so you can claim sovereignty over them and force them to bend to your will.
> 
> This is often trotted out as (dubious) "evidence" that a fetus is a person. But let's not forget how, and why, the campaign to pass those kinds of laws was pursued. It was always an attempt by pro-lifers to inject the notion of a fetus as a person by appealing to the emotional tragedy of a pregnant woman dying. They played on emotions to pry in a legal statute so they could later use it - just as you're doing now - to claim state control of the womb.
> 
> This is not a conspiracy theory. It was openly discussed by all sides. Everyone (at least those following the politics of the situation) knew that these laws were part of a political campaign by anti-abortion zealots. They used the tragic deaths of women, ghoulishly, to advance their political agenda.
> 
> Seriously? You're characterizing a mother as an "intruder" in her own fucking body? Yet you're willing to endorse the state's authority to say what goes on there. Wow.


If the mother directs an intruder to enter her womb to kill her unborn child, then she is actually having a life snuffed out that is separate from her body, even though the unborn child is definitely dependent upon her to be nourished and protected while in the womb.... The problem or reason that leftist are throwing one hellish of a tantrum is because they've lied like Satan would to their follower's, and caused them to think that doing heinous crap is ok.

The implantation I spoke of is when the egg is fertilized by the sperm, not when the first injection of sperm enters the vagina.


----------



## Flopper

Stann said:


> Unfortunately we have to go through all these horrors again to prove why abortion must be allowed to continue


Making abortions illegal will not stop them, it will just make them more difficult.   The middle class and wealthy will just make a reservation with an out of state agency and drive or fly there.  Lower income women will turn to the abortion pill which will be widely available through the mail since the  F.D.A. has permanently allowed the abortion pills to travel by Mail opening the way for abortion pill purchases from overseas  They are legal in both Mexico and Canada.  In Mexico they available over the counter from pharmacies.   Unfortunately the poorest will get the worst possible care as one would expect.  They will turn to someone in the neighborhood with a bit of medical training and a pamphlet on how to do an abortion or local drug dealers for the pill.   Since there will be no way of tracking abortions in states where they are illegal, both sides in the fight will claim a victory.


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> Either debate or go to another topic troll..


NOT A TROLL 😈 

IGNORE ME 

IF you can’t handle me


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> If the mother directs an intruder to enter her womb to kill her unborn child, then she is actually having a life snuffed out that is separate from her body, even though the unborn child is definitely dependent upon her to be nourished and protected while in the womb.... The problem or reason that leftist are throwing one hellish of a tantrum is because they've lied like Satan would to their follower's, and caused them to think that doing heinous crap is ok.
> 
> The implantation I spoke of is when the egg is fertilized by the sperm, not when the first injection of sperm enters the vagina.


We know what IMPLANTATION means


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> We know what IMPLANTATION means


Wasn't responding to you...Troll.


----------



## flan327

Unkotare said:


> In some cultures that is exactly how age is reckoned.


Which ones exactly?


----------



## flan327

beagle9 said:


> Wasn't responding to you...Troll.


Free COUNTRY

A BEAGLE IS A NICE DOG

You are not nice


----------



## flan327

San Souci said:


> Well ,let us hope all the Lefties get all the abortions they want. Perhaps this will eliminate the Demon Seed.


STFU

EVERY WOMAN HAS THE RIGHT TO CHOOSE 
YOU cannot dictate how a woman will handle an unwanted fetus


----------



## flan327

SweetSue92 said:


> Educate yourself.
> 
> View attachment 665069
> 
> They go in with this tool, rip the baby out piece by piece while the baby is ALIVE, and then put the pieces back together on a cloth to make sure they got it all.
> 
> It's barbaric. It's demonic.


You ARE LYING


----------



## Unkotare

flan327 said:


> Which ones exactly?











						Explained: How all of South Korea might become a year younger
					

South Koreans have a unique way of calculating age. When a baby is born it’s considered a year old. However, president-elect Yoon Suk-yeol wants to do away with this traditional system




					www.firstpost.com


----------



## flan327

We don’t live in Korea


----------



## Flopper

SweetSue92 said:


> Yeah, imagine wanting unborn babies to survive...imagine not relishing the fact that they are pulled limb from limb and then sucked from their mothers' wombs.
> 
> We're such terrible people


Half of the abortions in US are medical abortions which means the woman takes two pills  24 hours apart which induces a miscarriage.   This method is used up to 9 weeks.  A woman can order the abortion pills and keep them on hand in case she test positive for pregnancy.  If she takes the pills and she is not pregnant she may experience nausea, and slight fever for a day or so but there are no long term effects.  Thus in the banned states women will still have a choice.  They can chose to have an abortion in the privacy of their homes and there is very little that big government can do to force her to bear an unwanted child.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> Half of the abortions in US are medical abortions which means the woman takes two pills  24 hours apart which induces a miscarriage.   This method is used up to 9 weeks.  A woman can order the abortion pills and keep them on hand in case she test positive for pregnancy.  If she takes the pills and she is not pregnant she may experience nausea, and slight fever for a day or so but there are no long term effects.  Thus in the banned states women will still have a choice.  They can chose to have an abortion in the privacy of their homes and there is very little that big government can do to force her to bear an unwanted child.


Or, if it is more than 9 weeks, she can hop on a bus to go to an abortion  clinic in a state that will allow abortions for her.  Overturning Roe has certainly made getting an abortion less convenient for some women.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> Free COUNTRY
> 
> A BEAGLE IS A NICE DOG
> 
> You are not nice


I'm a good guy, you got it all wrong...


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> You have to condense the numbers by group's in order to tell what's going on within the group's of women affected, so attempting to use the numbers like you are doing just doesn't address the issue of what's been going on inside of these group's... It has been an atrocity among certain group's or among certain  culture's of women within the group's.
> 
> Then you have our leadership at times jumping in on the action, and therefore making the poor and uneducated think that it was ok to just use abortion any kind of way they saw fit, and promoting it. The evidence is coming right out of these deranged brainwashed leftist/Democrat young and old women's mouth's. You've heard the foolish justifications for abortion's to remain coming out of their mouths, so with all that evidence coming straight out of their mouths you're numbers are useless liberal.


You're post makes no sense at all.  However we all understand that you are anti-abortion.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Half of the abortions in US are medical abortions which means the woman takes two pills  24 hours apart which induces a miscarriage.   This method is used up to 9 weeks.  A woman can order the abortion pills and keep them on hand in case she test positive for pregnancy.  If she takes the pills and she is not pregnant she may experience nausea, and slight fever for a day or so but there are no long term effects.  Thus in the banned states women will still have a choice.  They can chose to have an abortion in the privacy of their homes and there is very little that big government can do to force her to bear an unwanted child.


Sounds dangerous enough, because you know how desperate crazies are, otherwise they might abuse the usage of the pill and try to abort at to late a stage. Give any of these people a rope, and eventually they will hang themselves with it. There's only so much laws, and rules, and warnings can go, then it's up to these people to figure it all out without having someone hold their hand in life.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> You're post makes no sense at all.  However we all understand that you are anti-abortion.


Anti-abortion except for a young woman being offered some kind of a solution if a tragic situation occurs.. Already spoke of such things, so everyone knows my stance or they should know by now.


----------



## beagle9

toomuchtime_ said:


> Or, if it is more than 9 weeks, she can hop on a bus to go to an abortion  clinic in a state that will allow abortions for her.  Overturning Roe has certainly made getting an abortion less convenient for some women.


Hopefully it made it highly inconvenient for those women who couldn't give a crap about themselves, much less the little growing baby within their bodies. Yes a win,win from the court on the issue.


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> Or, if it is more than 9 weeks, she can hop on a bus to go to an abortion  clinic in a state that will allow abortions for her.  Overturning Roe has certainly made getting an abortion less convenient for some women.


 Misoprostol which is available as a generic in Mexico and a number of other countries cost only about $35 for a box of 28, making them incredible inexpensive with an effectiveness of about 93%.  This pill works by cutting off the hormone needed to continue the pregnancy.  The miscarriage will occur naturally.  It does not force the miscarriage.   

There is a two does regiment that uses  mifepristone and misoprostol.  The first does stops the hormone and second induces the miscarriage.   This is approved by FDA but cost considerably more however, it is a more complete treatment and the woman is able to force the miscarriage by taking the second pill rather than waiting for it to occur.  

Women in Texas are crossing border and bringing back Misoprostol now. Since it is used to restore a women's period as well as aborting a fetus, it legally safe.   There are several clinics that will provide the two does refinement by mail  at a much higher cost. 

It appears that these pills will circumvent the abortion bans in all states with effectives of nearly 95% but they must be used by the 10th week.


----------



## toomuchtime_

beagle9 said:


> Hopefully it made it highly inconvenient for those women who couldn't give a crap about themselves, much less the little growing baby within their bodies. Yes a win,win from the court on the issue.


Overturning Roe was a win for the country.   That decision was a purely political act by a corrupt Court that constituted an assault on the Constitution.  It was so poorly reasoned that the Justices who voted for it should have been ashamed of themselves if they had any professional pride or personal ethics.  Overturning Roe puts the issue of abortion back where it is supposed to be, back in the hands of the people and the legislatures they elected and can hold accountable by them.  There was never any Constitutional basis for the Court to have accepted the case in the first place.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Anti-abortion except for a young woman being offered some kind of a solution if a tragic situation occurs.. Already spoke of such things, so everyone knows my stance or they should know by now.


Unfortunately some of the laws have no exceptions except where needed to save the mothers life. Some of the laws make exception for rape and a few incest but that's as far as they goes.  So a woman who had sex, willing or otherwise with a close family member would be force to carry the fetus to term even thou the chance of birth defects and deformities are very high.  Likewise, the victim of rape would be force to carry the child of the rapist.  A child capable of giving birth safety at an age 12 or 13 will be forced by the state to do so. Also, women would be forced to carry to term horribly deformed fetuses that will only survive hours or days.  I think this is most horrible intrusion of big government by the party that supposedly is against a large intrusive government.


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> Overturning Roe was a win for the country.   That decision was a purely political act by a corrupt Court that constituted an assault on the Constitution.  It was so poorly reasoned that the Justices who voted for it should have been ashamed of themselves if they had any professional pride or personal ethics.  Overturning Roe puts the issue of abortion back where it is supposed to be, back in the hands of the people and the legislatures they elected and can hold accountable by them.  There was never any Constitutional basis for the Court to have accepted the case in the first place.


Putting decisions in the hands of the state does put it closer to the people which is good.  However when I read these laws, I can not imagine how they could be any worse. There is no doubt that they will be overturned by the courts or amended when mothers are force to carry and give birth to deformed fetuses that have no chance of life or when a women recounts the mental angus of having to give birth to the child of her rapist,  or a healthy 13 year old child is forced by the state to give birth or the mother that will be forced to give birth to a mental vegetable, or a child so disable that it will need constant care throughout it's life.  People are going to be asking what kind of idiots put these law together.  It is as thou they had a contest to create the harshest law to punish women.  I guest it is understandable since they were created by legislatures that are 75% to 85% men. 

It will be interesting to see how women voters who are the target of these laws created by men react.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Sounds dangerous enough, because you know how desperate crazies are, otherwise they might abuse the usage of the pill and try to abort at to late a stage. Give any of these people a rope, and eventually they will hang themselves with it. There's only so much laws, and rules, and warnings can go, then it's up to these people to figure it all out without having someone hold their hand in life.


There is no doubt that there will be women living in poverty, that are ignorant but know they can't give birth to another child, they will try anything and many will die. Just as there will be pregnant children afraid of pregnancy and terrified of being forced to give birth by the state and many of these kids will die trying anything to end the nightmare.  Thankfully, in most our states we will save  the child and this woman even thou a fetus is sacrificed because we care more about woman and the child than we do the fetus.  

The right has lost all prospective in regard to lives of pregnant women and children because they care far more about the fetus than the child or woman.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> Unfortunately some of the laws have no exceptions except where needed to save the mothers life. Some of the laws make exception for rape and a few incest but that's as far as they goes.  So a woman who had sex, willing or otherwise with a close family member would be force to carry the fetus to term even thou the chance of birth defects and deformities are very high.  Likewise, the victim of rape would be force to carry the child of the rapist.  A child capable of giving birth safety at an age 12 or 13 will be forced by the state to do so. Also, women would be forced to carry to term horribly deformed fetuses that will only survive hours or days.  I think this is most horrible intrusion of big government by the party that supposedly is against a large intrusive government.


Silly stuff.  Even the most restrictive abortion law will not prevent any woman who wants an abortion from getting one, it simply makes it slightly less convenient.  Without Roe, now she will have to take a bus to a state with less restrictive abortion laws.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> Putting decisions in the hands of the state does put it closer to the people which is good.  However when I read these laws, I can not imagine how they could be any worse. There is no doubt that they will be overturned by the courts or amended when mothers are force to carry and give birth to deformed fetuses that have no chance of life or when a women recounts the mental angus of having to give birth to the child of her rapist,  or a healthy 13 year old child is forced by the state to give birth or the mother that will be forced to give birth to a mental vegetable, or a child so disable that it will need constant care throughout it's life.  People are going to be asking what kind of idiots put these law together.  It is as thou they had a contest to create the harshest law to punish women.  I guest it is understandable since they were created by legislatures that are 75% to 85% men.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how women voters who are the target of these laws created by men react.


Again, even the most restrictive abortion law will not prevent any woman who wants an abortion from getting one.  All she has to do if she can't get an abortion in her home state is take a bus to a state with less restrictive abortion laws.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> Unfortunately some of the laws have no exceptions except where needed to save the mothers life. Some of the laws make exception for rape and a few incest but that's as far as they goes.  So a woman who had sex, willing or otherwise with a close family member would be force to carry the fetus to term even thou the chance of birth defects and deformities are very high.  Likewise, the victim of rape would be force to carry the child of the rapist.  A child capable of giving birth safety at an age 12 or 13 will be forced by the state to do so. Also, women would be forced to carry to term horribly deformed fetuses that will only survive hours or days.  I think this is most horrible intrusion of big government by the party that supposedly is against a large intrusive government.


You bring up some of theeee most rarest of the rare in order to attempt to debunk what the court has done, but everyone is on to this sort of leftist tactic. 

People aren't this ignorant to ignore the most heinous of crimes or acts that are levied against our most vulnerable citizen's in life, otherwise that involves our young in a super tragic way when it comes to such things that affect them in such a negative way in life. They will be helped as always, but the ones that lined up to abuse the system, and was getting away with unborn baby murder, well they won't get the opportunity to do their dirty deeds on demand anymore... Amen.


----------



## beagle9

toomuchtime_ said:


> Again, even the most restrictive abortion law will not prevent any woman who wants an abortion from getting one.  All she has to do if she can't get an abortion in her home state is take a bus to a state with less restrictive abortion laws.


Sad but true..


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> There is no doubt that there will be women living in poverty, that are ignorant but know they can't give birth to another child, they will try anything and many will die. Just as there will be pregnant children afraid of pregnancy and terrified of being forced to give birth by the state and many of these kids will die trying anything to end the nightmare.  Thankfully, in most our states we will save  the child and this woman even thou a fetus is sacrificed because we care more about woman and the child than we do the fetus.
> 
> The right has lost all prospective in regard to lives of pregnant women and children because they care far more about the fetus than the child or woman.


Yet again you misrepresent the facts in your mad search for a crisis where there is none.  Even the most restrictive abortion laws cannot prevent a pregnant woman who wants an abortion from taking a bus to a state that has less restrictive abortion laws.


----------



## beagle9

toomuchtime_ said:


> Yet again you misrepresent the facts in your mad search for a crisis where there is none.  Even the most restrictive abortion laws cannot prevent a pregnant woman who wants an abortion from taking a bus to a state that has less restrictive abortion laws.


Ha ha, to now go and make a spoiled rotten entitled liberal/leftist be inconvenienced by not having their luxuries brought right to their doorsteps, and without hardly any efforts on their part to get there, ummmmmm wow you must have fell and bumped your head. lol


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> it slightly less convenient. Without Roe, now she will have to tak


For women with middle class incomes that is true.  However 75% of women that get abortions' are low income and 15% are in deep poverty, such as the homeless, runaways, and illegal immigrants.  These people are not going to make reservations at an abortion clinic out of state, fly across the country, and find lodging.  There are places in the country where nearest abortion clinic is over 600 miles and there is no guarantee of getting an appointment with the number out of state abortion.

These people with very low or no income and education, and who often have poor command of the language will turn to methods that end pregnancy and their life.  The hope is they will find a way to get the drug Misoprostol soon enough in the pregnancy.   It is an effective method of terminating the pregnancy with little danger to the woman.   No doubt the state will do all it can to keep it away from them.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> For women with middle class incomes that is true.  However 75% of women that get abortions' are low income and 15% are in deep poverty, such as the homeless, runaways, and illegal immigrants.  These people are not going to make reservations at an abortion clinic out of state, fly across the country, and find lodging.  There are places in the country where nearest abortion clinic is over 600 miles and there is no guarantee of getting an appointment with the number out of state abortion.
> 
> These people with very low or no income and education, and who often have poor command of the language will turn to methods that end pregnancy and their life.  The hope is they will find a way to get the drug Misoprostol soon enough in the pregnancy.   It is an effective method of terminating the pregnancy with little danger to the woman.   No doubt the state will do all it can to keep it away from them.


You keep trying to invent a crisis where there is none.  All you are saying is that abortion will be less convenient for some women than it had been, not that it will be impossible.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> this is a Roe thread.  Not covid.


You jump to conclusions. Others may wish to contend your overconfidence. Here we link the already-posted abortifacient chemistry for Withania to chloroquine chemistry.

Kennedy Jr. leaves out a newborn and transplacental chloroquine link when he pinpoints where and when Fau Chi lied. Kennedy Jr. is also incorrect for the HCQ/CQ chronology:

'The scientific literature first suggested that HCQ or CQ might be effective treatments for Coronavirus in 2004 (Keyaerts et al, In Vitro Inhibition of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus by Chloroquine, Biochem. Biophys. Res. Comm., Oct 8, 2004). In that era, following an outbreak, Chinese and Western governments were pouring millions of dollars into an effort to identify existing, a.k.a. "Repurposed", medicines that were effective against coronaviruses. With HCQ, they had stumbled upon the Holy Grail. In 2004, Belgian researchers found that chloroquine was effective at viral killing at doses equivalent to those to treat malaria, i.e., doses that are safe (Keyaerts, et al, In Vitro Inhibition of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus by Chloroquine, Biochem. Biophys. Res. Comm. 323: 1 [2004]).

A CDC study published in 2005 in the Virology Journal, "Chloroquine is a Potent Inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus Infection and Spread" demonstrated that CQ quickly eliminated coronavirus in primate cell culture during the SARS outbreak. That study concludes: "We report....that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-Coronavirus infection of primate cells....[both] before or after exposure to the virus, suggesting both prophylactic and therapeutic advantage." 








						Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available.We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This conclusion was particularly threatening to vaccine makers since it implies that chloroquine functions both as a preventive "vacccine" as well as cure for SARS coronavirus.
....
So, against all that I've shared here, Dr. Fauci offered up one answer: hydroxychloroquine should not be used because we don't understand the mechanism it uses to defeat COVID - another shibboleth transparently invoked to defeat common sense. Regulators do not understand The mechanism of action of many drugs, but they nonetheless license those that are effective and safe.'
(Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., The Real Anthony Fauci, pp. 21 & 23)

Kennedy's text proves that he did not know about the chlroquine time window of Blau and Holmes that we have already mentioned. Furthermore, Kennedy misses the infant connection to chloroquine, which would by default link to the abortifacient chemistry of Withania and the Withania-activated HOX genes of Guttmacher (NIH director):

2009 Transplacental Transmission of Chloroquine








						Antiviral activity of chloroquine against human coronavirus OC43 infection in newborn mice - PubMed
					

Until recently, human coronaviruses (HCoVs), such as HCoV strain OC43 (HCoV-OC43), were mainly known to cause 15 to 30% of mild upper respiratory tract infections. In recent years, the identification of new HCoVs, including severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus, revealed that HCoVs can...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm I may have forgotten who badger is..  If he's that anti-God guy, then he can go somewhere far away from me. In fact I might have him on ignore... lol


Please, put badger on ignore to further dumb yourself down.


----------



## badger2

Note that the report Kennedy missed (post 2,643) is from Rega Institute. Rega Institute is the HIV/AIDS link to Fau Chi, and Hooper lists Fau Chi's opposite number:

Hooper Origin of AIDS
www.aidsorigins.com/people/
'....Professor Edward De Maeyer, virologist who joined Rega Institute, Leuven, in 1957.'

No doubt about it, chloroquine pharmacology is inseparable from abortion chemistry.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> You bring up some of theeee most rarest of the rare in order to attempt to debunk what the court has done, but everyone is on to this sort of leftist tactic.
> 
> People aren't this ignorant to ignore the most heinous of crimes or acts that are levied against our most vulnerable citizen's in life, otherwise that involves our young in a super tragic way when it comes to such things that affect them in such a negative way in life. They will be helped as always, but the ones that lined up to abuse the system, and was getting away with unborn baby murder, well they won't get the opportunity to do their dirty deeds on demand anymore... Amen.


They seem to be rare today because the vast number of these fetuses are aborted.  That will be illegal in most states that have banned abortion.  
Here some numbers 
1% of abortions occur due to rape 
.5% of abortions occur due to incest
3% of all fetuses have birth defects and 25% are aborted
3% fetuses have the most common severe birth defects, heart defects, neural tube defects  Down syndrome.  30% of these are aborted.
.05% of fetuses have Trisomy 18 which is always fatal and almost always aborted
.005% of fetus have ‎Encephalocele or there serious defect  few of any are survivable and almost all are aborted.

The percentages are small but when you do the math the numbers are not, 43, 550 fetuses or about 10,000 in state with banned abortions.  Since most state that banned abortions  do allow exceptions for these pregnancies, they will have go to court or seek out of state abortion.


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> Yet again you misrepresent the facts in your mad search for a crisis where there is none.  Even the most restrictive abortion laws cannot prevent a pregnant woman who wants an abortion from taking a bus to a state that has less restrictive abortion laws.


So these highly restriction abortion bans are OK because there are states that have the common sense to allow abortions.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> So these highly restriction abortion bans are OK because there are states that have the common sense to allow abortions.


I'm sorry you are having so much difficulty understanding the issue that you have to resort to personal attacks, but restrictive abortion laws are obviously common sense in states that have them just as liberal abortion laws are common sense in states that have them.  The simple fact is that overturning Roe will not prevent any women who wants an abortion from getting one; it will simply be a little less convenient.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> For women with middle class incomes that is true.  However 75% of women that get abortions' are low income and 15% are in deep poverty, such as the homeless, runaways, and illegal immigrants.  These people are not going to make reservations at an abortion clinic out of state, fly across the country, and find lodging.  There are places in the country where nearest abortion clinic is over 600 miles and there is no guarantee of getting an appointment with the number out of state abortion.
> 
> These people with very low or no income and education, and who often have poor command of the language will turn to methods that end pregnancy and their life.  The hope is they will find a way to get the drug Misoprostol soon enough in the pregnancy.   It is an effective method of terminating the pregnancy with little danger to the woman.   No doubt the state will do all it can to keep it away from them.


No moral and responsible resistance to spreading them legs eh ? How about you leftist get out of the way, and let these poor people be educated about the consequences of their recklessness, otherwise if they don't use their brains instead of their lust to rule their outcomes. We've gotten so far removed from personal responsibility due to years of leftist brainwashing and lying, that it's so wonder that we've lasted this long.


----------



## badger2

This is further evidence why the 2-party system is killing America: Trump equates POSCOTUS to a non-existent god while trying to capture future votes: "God made the decision," while the Nazi Dems go directly for the money, picking up $80 million in donations one week after the decision.


----------



## badger2

Edward Hooper's book, The River, can be downloaded From his AIDS origins page and pages 783-786 and mention Rega Institute. The SV40 virus mentioned in those pages, as the diligent reader will discover, is the HOX gene link to the material we've already posted, as well as the abortifacient chemistry we've already posted.


----------



## Esdraelon

Flopper said:


> These people with very low or no income and education, and who often have poor command of the language will turn to methods that end pregnancy and their life.


What's stopping you folks from coming to their aid with cash to help pay for the trip?


----------



## San Souci

Stann said:


> Most of the evil these days is coming from the far right.


Didn't see any Right wingers burning and looting in 2020 and so on. It was not a RW who tried to Assassinate Kavanaugh. It ain't RW shooting each other in Chicago and all other Dem Cities. It ain't RW trying to turn all of our kids into Fags.


----------



## San Souci

flan327 said:


> STFU
> 
> EVERY WOMAN HAS THE RIGHT TO CHOOSE
> YOU cannot dictate how a woman will handle an unwanted fetus


Maybe they should stop whoring around.


----------



## badger2

The media is now inserting the religious, who are elated about the overturn, and opposing it to the left, who are discouraged. So says the media, as Trump is now the messianic symbology being flaunted for November midterms. It's un-American to religicize Roe v. Wade, when religion hasn't the IQ required to properly understand abortion dynamics. Currently, Jefferson's wall is even more apropo, and true to Jeffersonian form regarding religion, the US Constitution is exclusionary.


----------



## badger2

Attempting a moral argument to bolster "the Right" has its risks. The main one is that a moral case against nazism is politically disastrous because nazism is morality itself. The media neither cares nor has the IQ to protect you from making yourself a nazi, because Nazi Dems don'r need theology to produce converts: they only need to manipulate the nazi strive for pure form embedded within the moral argument.


----------



## beagle9

San Souci said:


> Maybe they should stop whoring around.


To be fair, that does work two ways ya know... lol

Some silver tongued devil's can talk a woman right out of her britches, and if no time to get that condom or any other form of contraception to counter the moment, she's as good as pregnant more than likely. This is usually when abortion is chosen as a contraception after the fact, so what has to happen in order to hopefully solve the issue, is to return to morals, ethic's and standard's that were based upon our religious value's and tenant's, otherwise in which we once used forever in this country. Might not stop it all, but it could reduce the numbers dramatically if we just got back to the basics again.

The guy usually doesn't mind the woman getting an abortion undoubtedly, otherwise concerning a woman going through the dramatic experience of aborting her baby, because all he was there for was a quick piece and then cya... This happens in some or in many cases. Not sure on the Numbers.

They are usually both at fault varying back and forth on who the most culpable in the situation were, but the results are devastating when a pregnancy develope's into a life, and then that life is just snuffed out because the poor little human being was considered a mistake when conceived.

Waiting until marriage should be the driven narrative once again in this country, and this could be taught as the leading narrative during sex education classes along with every negative consequence of having sex before marriage.

Most mother's should be considering the birth control pill for their daughter's, otherwise if they feel or know that their daughter might be vulnerable due to characteristics the daughter might start showing as she progresses along the journey of life into her future.

Preventive care on anything is the best care. Reactive care is bad because the situation ends up in usually as a bad rollercoaster ride to hell if not careful.


----------



## badger2

Carlin mentions the contradictions of the current ultraconservative church-and-state SCOTUS:

"Just think about Irish history, the Middle East, the Crusades, the Inquisition, our own abortion-doctor killings and, yes, the World Trade Center to see how seriously religious people take Thou Shalt Not Kill. Apparently, to religious folks -- especially the truly devout -- murder is negotiable. It just depends on who's doing the killing and who's getting killed."
(George Carlin, When Will Jesus Bring the Pork Chops?, 2004)


----------



## PoliticalChic

Esdraelon said:


> What's stopping you folks from coming to their aid with cash to help pay for the trip?




WHAT?????


Liberals reach into their own pockets??????


Be serious.



In his book "Intellectuals," Paul Johnson quotes Pablo Picasso scoffing at the idea that he would give to the needy. "I'm afraid you've got it wrong," Picasso explains, "we are socialists. We don't pretend to be _Christians_."









						About HE | Human Events
					

WILL CHAMBERLAIN, EDITOR-IN-CHIEF AND PUBLISHERWill Chamberlain is a lawyer and the publisher of Human Events. Previously, Will worked as...




					www.humanevents.com


----------



## task0778

badger2 said:


> Carlin mentions the contradictions of the current ultraconservative church-and-state SCOTUS:
> 
> "Just think about Irish history, the Middle East, the Crusades, the Inquisition, our own abortion-doctor killings and, yes, the World Trade Center to see how seriously religious people take Thou Shalt Not Kill. Apparently, to religious folks -- especially the truly devout -- murder is negotiable. It just depends on who's doing the killing and who's getting killed."
> (George Carlin, When Will Jesus Bring the Pork Chops?, 2004)



Religion had nothing whatsoever to do with the SCOTUS ruling on Roe v Wade.  And your attempt to tie the SCOTUS with past atrocities by any church is ridiculous.  Their decision was based on the simple fact that nowhere in the US Constitution is there any mention or inference that there is a constitutional right to an abortion.  Nor is there any recent history or tradition that can in any way indicate that the right to an abortion ought to be considered as constitutional.  The 1973 ruling was bogus, judicial activism and overreach that should have been corrected long ago and but for the progressive liberals who were on the bench all that time would not allow it for purely political reason.


----------



## badger2

Earlier in the thread, mentioned was Connecticut in leading anti-abortion history circa 1820.

1 Jul 2022 FFRF Lauds Wis. Heroes, Lambasts Heartless 'Antis' in Abortion Ban Fallout





						FFRF lauds Wis. heroes, lambasts heartless ‘antis’ in abortion ban fallout - Freedom From Religion Foundation
					

The Freedom From Religion Foundation, which is based in Madison, Wis., is praising Wisconsin’s governor and attorney general for quickly filing a chal...




					ffrf.org
				



'....There's no legal consensus that the 1849 law is still in effect, but the risk of prosecution closed Wisconsin's four clinics less than an hour after the Supreme Court handed down its decision....Secular, compassionate people of reason must challenge these intolerable Christian-based laws that are anti-woman and anti-liberty.'


----------



## badger2

'It is not enough for them that the Supreme Court repealed Roe v. Wade and turned the decision back to the state, setting in motion the closure of clinics....Unbelievably, the misnomered group, Pro-Life Wisconsin claims even the exception to save a woman's life should be removed from the statue.'
(FFRF Lauds Wis. Heroes, op cit)


----------



## flan327

toomuchtime_ said:


> Or, if it is more than 9 weeks, she can hop on a bus to go to an abortion  clinic in a state that will allow abortions for her.  Overturning Roe has certainly made getting an abortion less convenient for some women.


Back alley butchers are rejoicing


----------



## toomuchtime_

flan327 said:


> Back alley butchers are rejoicing


Obviously you haven't thought this through.  AA pregnant woman who lives in a state with restrictive abortion laws can hope on a bus to go to a medical clinic in a state with more liberal abortion laws.  Overturning Roe does not prevent any woman who wants an abortion in a medical clinic from getting one; it just makes it a little less convenient.


----------



## dblack

flan327 said:


> Back alley butchers are rejoicing


Yup. Like the coyotes love strict limits on immigration.

"The problem with making things crimes that aren't really crimes is that we still get _real _criminals." - Penn Jillette.


----------



## flan327

toomuchtime_ said:


> Obviously you haven't thought this through.  AA pregnant woman who lives in a state with restrictive abortion laws can hope on a bus to go to a medical clinic in a state with more liberal abortion laws.  Overturning Roe does not prevent any woman who wants an abortion in a medical clinic from getting one; it just makes it a little less convenient.


Who babysits her children?
What about time off from her JOB?
I can continue


----------



## toomuchtime_

flan327 said:


> Who babysits her children?
> What about time off from her JOB?
> I can continue


Bottom line is any woman who wants an abortion in a medical clinic will still be able to get one, but for some women it will be less convenient.  There is no crisis, just some inconvenience.


----------



## flan327

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bottom line is any woman who wants an abortion in a medical clinic will still be able to get one, but for some women it will be less convenient.  There is no crisis, just some inconvenience.


Are you a PREGNANT WOMAN?


----------



## flan327

flan327 said:


> Are you a PREGNANT WOMAN?


What about Plan B?


----------



## badger2

A woman's abortion convenience going to another state does not cover the implications of the POSCOTUS fuck-up. At least they're not buying the pro-life misnomer here:

3 Jul 2022 Wisconsin Catholic Church Vandalized with Abortion Graffiti








						Roe overturned: Wisconsin Catholic church vandalized with abortion graffiti
					

Authorities said a Catholic church in Madison, Wisconsin, was vandalized with abortion messages following the U.S. Supreme Court's overturning of Roe v. Wade.




					www.foxnews.com
				




This particular Atwood 'hood is a Daughters of the American Revolution citadel, where they do gestures of remembrance while wearing white gloves. Study this pathology.


----------



## toomuchtime_

flan327 said:


> Are you a PREGNANT WOMAN?


Clearly you are jonesing for a crisis to be horrified about, but overturning Roe merely made abortions only slightly less convenient for some woman but not impossible.


----------



## badger2

toomuchtime_ said:


> Clearly you are jonesing for a crisis to be horrified about, but overturning Roe merely made abortions only slightly less convenient for some woman but not impossible.


It's way more pathological than that. This overturning signals a resurgence of American nazism fueled by the Democrat party, just in case you were ignoring CIA-sponsored Ukrainian nazism.


----------



## task0778

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bottom line is any woman who wants an abortion in a medical clinic will still be able to get one, but for some women it will be less convenient.  There is no crisis, just some inconvenience.



As I see it, mail order abortions where a drug can induce an abortion are about to be more commonplace.  They're supposed to be good for up to10 weeks of a pregnancy, which means women better not wait too long to find out if they are in a family way.  Such drugs will probably be illegal in states where any abortion is illegal, but I think enforcing that will be quite difficult.  There will no doubt be friends, relatives, or associates living in abortion states that will help facilitate the transaction.


----------



## emilynghiem

Papageorgio said:


> I never thought Roe v Wade would ever be overturned, incredible. *Mod Edit Deletion: There will be no advocacy of violence or rioting on the board today.*


Wow! Another Historic moment - partial deletion instead of removing entire post. What next?


----------



## badger2

task0778 said:


> As I see it, mail order abortions where a drug can induce an abortion are about to be more commonplace.  They're supposed to be good for up to10 weeks of a pregnancy, which means women better not wait too long to find out if they are in a family way.  Such drugs will probably be illegal in states where any abortion is illegal, but I think enforcing that will be quite difficult.  There will no doubt be friends, relatives, or associates living in abortion states that will help facilitate the transaction.


Fau Chi's NIH is already way ahead in studies: anti-coronavirus chemistry is also abortifacient chemistry: USMB search 'Withania.' The plants of yesteryear America include Pennyroyal, Cottonwood and Tree of Heaven (Ailanthus).


----------



## badger2

Ben Franklin prescribed Pennyroyal, pulegone being the active constituent, which can be fatal. Where are the reports of fatalities in Franklin's time?


----------



## badger2

It could be Fau Chi's experimental beagles that were given Franklin's pulegone, though the report costs $35.95 to find out:

Sep 1994 Merck Research laboratories, West Point, Pa. / HIV Protease Inhibition / Pulegone  








						Synthesis, antiviral activity, and bioavailability studies of gamma-lactam derived HIV protease inhibitors - PubMed
					

Incorporation of a gamma-lactam in hydroxyethylene isosteres results in modest inhibitors of HIV-1 protease. Additional structural activity studies have produced significantly more potent inhibitors with the introduction of the trisubstituted cyclopentane (see compound 20) as the optimum...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....This new amino acid amide surrogate can be readily prepared in large scale from (R)-pulegone.....in a dog model.'

A report from the Czech Republic, May 2022:

SARS-CoV-2 / Pulegone








						Antiviral Activity of Selected Lamiaceae Essential Oils and Their Monoterpenes Against SARS-Cov-2 - PubMed
					

This study presents the very first report on the <i>in vitro</i> antiviral activity of selected essential oils of Lamiaceae plant species and their monoterpenes against severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). Nineteen essential oils were obtained by hydrodistillation of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Dec 2020 India / SARS-CoV-2 / Pulegone








						Computational evaluation of major components from plant essential oils as potent inhibitors of SARS-CoV-2 spike protein - PubMed
					

COVID-19, caused by SARS-CoV-2 has recently emerged as a global pandemic. Intense efforts are ongoing to find a vaccine or a drug to control the disease across the globe. Meanwhile, alternative therapies are also being explored to manage the disease. Phytochemicals present in essential oils are...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2

Other pulegone-containing plants are Bursera graveolens and Glechoma hederacea.

Bursera graveolens


			https://en.wikipeida.org/wiki/Bursera_graveolens
		

'....yoga studios and witch practitioners utilize it....ageing of some beers.'

The anti-Hepatitis B virus plant, Glechoma hederacea was also used in Anglo-Saxon beers of the 6th century (See Cockayne's Starcraft and Wortcunning).

Glechoma hederacea








						Glechoma hederacea - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Cockayne, Leechdoms, Wortcunning and Starcraft


			https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/19495375-leechdoms-wortcunning-and-starcraft
		


We don't think Kennedy Jr. (The Real Anthony Fauci) knows that the pulegone trajectory links to Bill Gates backyard, Seattle, and the University of Mississippi for the connection to chloroquine:

Sep 1987 Dept. of Medicinal Chemistry, University of Washington, Seattle / Metabolism of Abortifacient Terpene, (R)-(+)-Pulegone








						The metabolism of the abortifacient terpene, (R)-(+)-pulegone, to a proximate toxin, menthofuran - PubMed
					

(R)-(+)-Pulegone, the major monoterpene component of the abortifacient mint oil, pennyroyal oil, is metabolized by hepatic microsomal monooxygenases of the mouse to a hepatotoxin. The formation of a toxic metabolite is apparently mediated by cytochromes P-450 of the phenobarbital class inasmuch...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....cobaltous chloride and piperonyl butoxide block toxicity.'

The University of Mississippi, however, used the two blockers in the months previous to the Seattle study, and note the arrhythmia symptom linked to coronavirus biology:

Jul-Aug 1987 University of Mississippi Medical Center Department of Pharmacology and Toxicology  / Chloroquine








						Effect of cytochrome P-450 and flavin-containing monooxygenase modifying factors on the in vitro metabolism of amiodarone by rat and rabbit - PubMed
					

Experiments were conducted to affirm hepatic cytochrome P-450 involvement in the biotransformation of the class III antiarrhythmic agent, amiodarone (Am; Cordarone X) to its major metabolite, desethylamiodarone (DEA). Male Sprague-Dawley rats and male New Zealand white rabbits were treated with...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....class III antiarrhythmic agent, amiodarone....cobaltous chloride....piperonyl butoxide....was significantly decreased by 0.5 mM chloroquine.'


----------



## badger2

Bursera graveolens - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> I'm sorry you are having so much difficulty understanding the issue that you have to resort to personal attacks, but restrictive abortion laws are obviously common sense in states that have them just as liberal abortion laws are common sense in states that have them.  The simple fact is that overturning Roe will not prevent any women who wants an abortion from getting one; it will simply be a little less convenient.


Where have I done a personal attack in this thread?  Generally I avoid personal attacks even if attack because I believe they are counterproductive and a waste of time.

I don't believe anyone that wants an abortion can get one.  75% of those that get abortions are low income and 15% of those are best described as being destitute.  I'm referring to the homeless, runway kids, illegal immigrants without income, and women that for various reasons find themselves with nothing.  Social welfare agencies in the state are certainly not going to help.  And agencies outside the state will not be allowed to.

The top 25% which is middle income and the wealthy will of course have no problem.  They'll just make their air reservations, get an abortion, recover in a nice hotel and fly home.


----------



## Flopper

Esdraelon said:


> What's stopping you folks from coming to their aid with cash to help pay for the trip?


Often state laws.  Texas for one makes it illegal to help a women seeking an abortion.  The state is also encouraging citizens to report any case of abortion or anyone that helps a woman get an abortion.  Similar to what Hitler did in his zeal to exterminate the Jews.  Have citizens report their neighbors.


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> Obviously you haven't thought this through.  AA pregnant woman who lives in a state with restrictive abortion laws can hope on a bus to go to a medical clinic in a state with more liberal abortion laws.  Overturning Roe does not prevent any woman who wants an abortion in a medical clinic from getting one; it just makes it a little less convenient.


Well that sound easy providing you have the money and you can get an appointment. Neither transportation nor abortions are free and there's a problem getting Medicaid to pay for abortions in many states.  And with the number of people crossing state lines to get an abortion, there is no guarantee that clinics with be able to accommodate everyone.   The homeless will be the biggest problem because they are unlikely to have pregnancy's tests.  Homeless women typically got pregnancy tests at abortion clinics as well as contraceptives and STD tests but they will be gone soon.


----------



## Flopper

task0778 said:


> As I see it, mail order abortions where a drug can induce an abortion are about to be more commonplace.  They're supposed to be good for up to10 weeks of a pregnancy, which means women better not wait too long to find out if they are in a family way.  Such drugs will probably be illegal in states where any abortion is illegal, but I think enforcing that will be quite difficult.  There will no doubt be friends, relatives, or associates living in abortion states that will help facilitate the transaction.


Medical abortions are illegal in states that have banned abortions however enforcing that ban on medical abortions will be almost impossible because the pills come through the mail and are taken in the privacy of a woman's home.  I expect that they will be in great demand.  The cost of the abortion pills in Mexico is about $35 for box of 28 over the counter.  This drug is used for regulating a woman's period as well as to induce a miscarriage so there is no way the state can ban the drug itself and shipment thru the US mail has been made permanently legal.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> Well that sound easy providing you have the money and you can get an appointment. Neither transportation nor abortions are free and there's a problem getting Medicaid to pay for abortions in many states.  And with the number of people crossing state lines to get an abortion, there is no guarantee that clinics with be able to accommodate everyone.   The homeless will be the biggest problem because they are unlikely to have pregnancy's tests.  Homeless women typically got pregnancy tests at abortion clinics as well as contraceptives and STD tests but they will be gone soon.


No worries.  I'm sure states with liberal abortion laws will do everything they can to help these poor, ignorant people you are talking about get their abortions and abortion enthusiasts like yourself will certainly see to it that these people have all the information and assistance they need to get an abortion because you care so very much about them.


----------



## badger2

CRT is being linked to abortion in the recent letter to Biden and Blinken:

5 Jul 2022 Letter to Biden and Blinken


			https://ffrf.org/uploads/legal/PresidentBidenandSecretaryBlinkenJuly2022.pdf
		

'....As you may know, 15 Congress members on the Republican Study Committee wrote to you last week alleging that the State Department is using taxpayer dollars to "promote atheism worldwide." The members claimed that the Bureau of Democracy, Human Rights, and Labor (DRL) is using funds to promote atheism and "radical, progressive orthodoxy across the world."....We urge you to dismiss the bad faith concerns of these members, who included radical political attacks against the State Department for "creating a 'Special Representative for Racial Equity and Justice,' whose mission will be to spread Critical Race Theory and other progressive dogmas worldwide, and working to remove restrictions on abortion around the globe.'


----------



## badger2

The earliest mention found, was from a military publication of 9 Jun 2022:









						State Dept. to appoint special rep for 'Racial Equity and Justice': Report
					

President Joe Biden’s State Department has plans to announce a Special Representative for Racial Equity and Justice later this month, according to an




					americanmilitarynews.com
				



'....plans to announce a Special Representative for Racial Equity and Justice later this month.'

The report then appears on the State Department webpage on 17 Jun 2022.

Wikipedia is impotent to reveal anything about the background of Biden and Blinken's "Woke Czar," who will also be responsible for "disinformation" policing. We have already shown the scientific links to abortion, COVID-19, Fau Chi, Gates, etc. in this thread following the Roe v. Wade overturn. POSCOTUS, of course, did not mention this scientific history in its deliberations, because this science is irrelevant to the U.S. Constitution.

Biden State Department Puts "Woke Czar"  in Charge of Equity and Justice








						Biden State Department puts "Woke Czar" in charge of equity and justice
					

Joe Biden has appointed Desiree Cormier Smith to be his "Woke Czar" to advance the State Department's equity and justice global agenda.



					www.stridentconservative.com
				



'....Desiree Cormier Smith....The Special Representative position continues the Biden administration's prioritization of a radical, progressive agenda the American people consistently reject....Smith would also be tasked with dealing with disinformation, an effort that has landed federal agencies in hot water in recent months.'


----------



## badger2

Biden's appointments directly link to the pathologies of CRT and by default, the pedophiliac molestation of America's children:

U.S. State Department Equity Action Plan


			https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/Equity-Action-Plan-Website-04132022.pdf
		

'....U.S. support for New United Nations body....2 Aug 2021, establishes Permanent Forum on People of African Descent (PFPAD)....State Department nominated Howard University School of Law Professor Justin Hansford as independent expert, elected 16 Dec 2021.'

The absurdity of this new UN outfit is easily revealed by a review of Leakey's work at Olduvai Gorge.

Justin Hansford





						Justin Hansford - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....While a student at Georgetown, he founded the Georgetown Journal of Law and Modern Critical Race Perspectives....co-authored a piece for The Root on the project: "Black History Matters: Why President Obama Should Pardon Marcus Garvey." '

The obaman absurdity is that O's daddy was 87.5% Arab and about 12% black African, unless one again invokes Olduvai Gorge. 

"....whose mission will be to spread Critical Race Theory and other progressive dogma worldwide, and working to remove restrictions on abortion around the globe."


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> No worries.  I'm sure states with liberal abortion laws will do everything they can to help these poor, ignorant people you are talking about get their abortions and abortion enthusiasts like yourself will certainly see to it that these people have all the information and assistance they need to get an abortion because you care so very much about them.


That's a bit hard when the state makes it illegal to assist anyone seeking an abortion.  But yes planned parenthood will help and other organizations will do what they can as well as states that have created a safe harbor to protect the woman from prosecution  or arrest.  These efforts will help only a bit.  It will be up to the woman to get hold of abortion pills in time or get to  another state that will help her.

I'm not an abortion enthusiast.  I hate abortions and the reasons why women seek them.  However, like the majority of people in the US, I hate even more having the government force women to bear unwanted children.

The research is clear: Restricting access to abortion doesn’t just harm women — it harms their children as well.  It has a negative impact on her life and the lives of her children.  Among women who are forced to bear unwanted children, more than 90 percent choose to keep and raise the child rather than place it up for adoption.   Although some say that's great, the evidence suggest that it may not be what is best for child.

Aside from the problem of having an unwanted mouth to feed, the mother is likely to have problems bonding with her child which occurs during the first 12 months after birth. It can be overcome by mothers who really love their child but that is not typically the case with the unwanted child.  When there is no bonding between mother and child, typically an attachment disorder occurs and the child will have problems forming permanent relationships which leads to all kinds development problems.

Given a choice between savings a fetus and saving a mother and child I will chose the latter every time.









						When women are denied an abortion, their children fare worse than peers
					

Women who are denied abortions face diminished opportunities to achieve other life goals, gain secure financial footing, and have a child or children she can support and cherish.




					www.statnews.com
				











						Attachment Disorders
					






					www.aacap.org


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> That's a bit hard when the state makes it illegal to assist anyone seeking an abortion.  But yes planned parenthood will help and other organizations will do what they can as well as states that have created a safe harbor to protect the woman from prosecution  or arrest.  These efforts will help only a bit.  It will be up to the woman to get hold of abortion pills in time or get to  another state that will help her.
> 
> I'm not an abortion enthusiast.  I hate abortions and the reasons why women seek them.  However, like the majority of people in the US, I hate even more having the government force women to bear unwanted children.
> 
> The research is clear: Restricting access to abortion doesn’t just harm women — it harms their children as well.  It has a negative impact on her life and the lives of her children.  Among women who are forced to bear unwanted children, more than 90 percent choose to keep and raise the child rather than place it up for adoption.   Although some say that's great, the evidence suggest that it may not be what is best for child.
> 
> Aside from the problem of having an unwanted mouth to feed, the mother is likely to have problems bonding with her child which occurs during the first 12 months after birth. It can be overcome by mothers who really love their child but that is not typically the case with the unwanted child.  When there is no bonding between mother and child, typically an attachment disorder occurs and the child will have problems forming permanent relationships which leads to all kinds development problems.
> 
> Given a choice between savings a fetus and saving a mother and child I will chose the latter every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When women are denied an abortion, their children fare worse than peers
> 
> 
> Women who are denied abortions face diminished opportunities to achieve other life goals, gain secure financial footing, and have a child or children she can support and cherish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment Disorders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aacap.org


There you go again, making up crazy stuff to try justify another rant in favor of abortion.  No state has a law or has proposed a law that would prevent you from providing information and even financial assistance to a pregnant woman to help her get an abortion in another state.  Nothing about overturning Roe will prevent any woman who wants an abortion from getting an abortion.


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> There you go again, making up crazy stuff to try justify another rant in favor of abortion.  No state has a law or has proposed a law that would prevent you from providing information and even financial assistance to a pregnant woman to help her get an abortion in another state.  Nothing about overturning Roe will prevent any woman who wants an abortion from getting an abortion.


In Texas, a section of abortion was proposed that would make it illegal to offer help in getting an abortion.   Instead it included an unusual measure designed to ensure the law is enforced: Residents of the state can sue clinics, doctors, nurses and even people who drive a woman to get the procedure, for at least $10,000. 








						Texas abortion ban turns citizens into "bounty hunters"
					

Supreme Court Justice Sotomayor condemns law's "cash prizes" for citizens "prosecuting their neighbors' medical procedures."




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Flopper

toomuchtime_ said:


> There you go again, making up crazy stuff to try justify another rant in favor of abortion.  No state has a law or has proposed a law that would prevent you from providing information and even financial assistance to a pregnant woman to help her get an abortion in another state.  Nothing about overturning Roe will prevent any woman who wants an abortion from getting an abortion.


There is 287,000 square miles in Texas and not a single abortion clinic.  And 75% of abortions are low income where traveling to an abortion clinic somewhere in the country that has an open appointment for a free abortion is not going to be an option for most.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> In Texas, a section of abortion was proposed that would make it illegal to offer help in getting an abortion.   Instead it included an unusual measure designed to ensure the law is enforced: Residents of the state can sue clinics, doctors, nurses and even people who drive a woman to get the procedure, for at least $10,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas abortion ban turns citizens into "bounty hunters"
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Sotomayor condemns law's "cash prizes" for citizens "prosecuting their neighbors' medical procedures."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


More crazy stuff.  You're talking about a law about helping a woman get an abortion in Texas, not helping a woman to travel to another state to get an abortion.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Flopper said:


> There is 287,000 square miles in Texas and not a single abortion clinic.  And 75% of abortions are low income where traveling to an abortion clinic somewhere in the country that has an open appointment for a free abortion is not going to be an option for most.


What you are saying is that it will now be less convenient for some woman to get abortions, not that she will not be able to get one.


----------



## Esdraelon

San Souci said:


> Maybe they should stop whoring around.


And they will become more careful with contraceptives, if for no other reason than to avoid the expense and hassle of disposing of their unwanted child.  That's a win, IMO.  The idea that two adults cannot control themselves enough to plan for unwanted pregnancy is, frankly, embarrassing.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> In Texas, a section of abortion was proposed that would make it illegal to offer help in getting an abortion.   Instead it included an unusual measure designed to ensure the law is enforced: Residents of the state can sue clinics, doctors, nurses and even people who drive a woman to get the procedure, for at least $10,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas abortion ban turns citizens into "bounty hunters"
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Sotomayor condemns law's "cash prizes" for citizens "prosecuting their neighbors' medical procedures."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


Yeah in Texas, but the resident's can cross state lines freely can't they ???


----------



## San Souci

beagle9 said:


> To be fair, that does work two ways ya know... lol
> 
> Some silver tongued devil's can talk a woman right out of her britches, and if no time to get that condom or any other form of contraception to counter the moment, she's as good as pregnant more than likely. This is usually when abortion is chosen as a contraception after the fact, so what has to happen in order to hopefully solve the issue, is to return to morals, ethic's and standard's that were based upon our religious value's and tenant's, otherwise in which we once used forever in this country. Might not stop it all, but it could reduce the numbers dramatically if we just got back to the basics again.
> 
> The guy usually doesn't mind the woman getting an abortion undoubtedly, otherwise concerning a woman going through the dramatic experience of aborting her baby, because all he was there for was a quick piece and then cya... This happens in some or in many cases. Not sure on the Numbers.
> 
> They are usually both at fault varying back and forth on who the most culpable in the situation were, but the results are devastating when a pregnancy develope's into a life, and then that life is just snuffed out because the poor little human being was considered a mistake when conceived.
> 
> Waiting until marriage should be the driven narrative once again in this country, and this could be taught as the leading narrative during sex education classes along with every negative consequence of having sex before marriage.
> 
> Most mother's should be considering the birth control pill for their daughter's, otherwise if they feel or know that their daughter might be vulnerable due to characteristics the daughter might start showing as she progresses along the journey of life into her future.
> 
> Preventive care on anything is the best care. Reactive care is bad because the situation ends up in usually as a bad rollercoaster ride to hell if not careful.


You seem to forget that whoring around spreads the Clap ,Syph ,and AIDS.


----------



## beagle9

San Souci said:


> You seem to forget that whoring around spreads the Clap ,Syph ,and AIDS.


Ok, so why would my post not already cover that, even if it wasn't said directly ? I haven't forgotten anything, otherwise I know this as well as any other American citizen's living today should know the same.


----------



## Canon Shooter

If a fetus is a person, why isn't it nine months old when it's born?


----------



## eagle1462010

Canon Shooter said:


> If a fetus is a person, why isn't it nine months old when it's born?


Is it still a fetus at 9 months?


----------



## badger2

There may be no provision for abortion in the Constitution, but Ben Franklin's pulegone abortifacient links to SARS-CoV-2 infection:

Jun 2022  SARS-CoV-2 / Glutathione-S-Transferase








						Anti-glutathione S-transferase omega 1-1 (GSTO1-1) antibodies are increased during acute and chronic inflammation in humans - PubMed
					

Glutathione S-transferase omega-1 (GSTO1-1) is a cytosolic enzyme involved in the modulation of critical inflammatory pathways as well as in cancer progression. Auto-antibodies against GSTO1-1 were detected in serum of patients with esophageal squamous cell carcinoma and were proposed as...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Anti-GSTO1-1 antibodies can also be found in different types of inflammatory diseases, such as autoimmune rheumatoid arthritis, infectious SARS-CoV-2 and trichinellosis....rather than a type of specific tumor-associated biomarker only.'

The GST Omega-1 antibody produced during COVID-19 infection links glutathione metabolism. We mentioned U. of Washington, Seattle for pulegone and piperonyl butoxide earlier in the thread:

May 1990 U. Washington, Seattle / Pulegone / Glutathione








						Menthofuran-dependent and independent aspects of pulegone hepatotoxicity: roles of glutathione - PubMed
					

Pulegone, a monoterpene that protects source plants against predators, is a hepatotoxic constituent of the folklore abortifacient pennyroyal oil. In the rat, pulegone extensively depleted glutathione measured in both liver tissue and plasma, and its toxicity was markedly enhanced in animals...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'The glutathione-depleting effect of pulegone was compromised following inhibition of cytochrome P-450 by piperonyl butoxide.'

SCOTUS wIll not be arguing this above science from a public venue anytime soon. One wonders whether Bill Gates mentioned it when Fau Chi visited him.


----------



## flan327

toomuchtime_ said:


> Clearly you are jonesing for a crisis to be horrified about, but overturning Roe merely made abortions only slightly less convenient for some woman but not impossible.


No junior 

Who pays for childcare if a woman is FORCED to bear an unwanted child?
Are you going to PAY?

And BTW I had a miscarriage the first time I was pregnant 
Luckily I gave birth to two sons 

IT’S A WOMAN’S CHOICE


----------



## flan327

eagle1462010 said:


> Is it still a fetus at 9 months?


Are you brain dead?


----------



## Esdraelon

flan327 said:


> Who babysits her children?
> What about time off from her JOB?
> I can continue


That's where their neighbors who support abortion should come together and help out with some cash.  Don't be stingy... give 'til it HURTS


----------



## Esdraelon

Flopper said:


> Often state laws.  Texas for one makes it illegal to help a women seeking an abortion.  The state is also encouraging citizens to report any case of abortion or anyone that helps a woman get an abortion.  Similar to what Hitler did in his zeal to exterminate the Jews.  Have citizens report their neighbors.


I support sending the decision back to the states but IMO that law is over the line.  There is no stopping people from choosing what they'll do and if it requires sentencing them to prison, that helps no one.


----------



## Flopper

flan327 said:


> No junior
> 
> Who pays for childcare if a woman is FORCED to bear an unwanted child?
> Are you going to PAY?
> 
> And BTW I had a miscarriage the first time I was pregnant
> Luckily I gave birth to two sons
> 
> IT’S A WOMAN’S CHOICE


If you take a look at countries that totally ban abortion, most of them are countries that no one on this board would consider calling home.  Women are treated little better than cattle.  Children are used for manual labor as young as 10 years old.  

Afghanistan

Haiti

Malta

Republic of the Congo

Honduras

Mauritania

San Marino

Iraq

Senegal

Dominican Republic

Nicaragua 

Jamaica

Palau

Sierra Leone

Laos

Palestine

Suriname

El Salvador

Madagascar

Tonga


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> If a fetus is a person, why isn't it nine months old when it's born?


What an ignorant desperate question this is.... ROTFLMBO.... Uh stages of development don't make what's taking place any less human at any of the various stages it is going through. Your desperation to justify killing an unborn baby at various stages is noted.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> If you take a look at countries that totally ban abortion, most of them are countries that no one on this board would consider calling home.  Women are treated little better than cattle.  Children are used for manual labor as young as 10 years old.
> 
> Afghanistan
> 
> Haiti
> 
> Malta
> 
> Republic of the Congo
> 
> Honduras
> 
> Mauritania
> 
> San Marino
> 
> Iraq
> 
> Senegal
> 
> Dominican Republic
> 
> Nicaragua
> 
> Jamaica
> 
> Palau
> 
> Sierra Leone
> 
> Laos
> 
> Palestine
> 
> Suriname
> 
> El Salvador
> 
> Madagascar
> 
> Tonga


Yet another ridiculous analogy born of desperation in order to justify the ending of pregnancies by any means necessary, otherwise by any means in which can then be imagined if the mother so chooses because it's her "hosting body" that's involved.  When in fact she and her sexual partner could have avoided the situation if they didn't act like animal's with no instincts of what will take place if have animal like sexual impulses instead of being more human about it all.

Worshiping the creature more than the creator is a huge problem in today's society. The roots of this situation is known, but no one is willing to roll it back because of the massive brainwashing that's gone on. The devil's seat I believe sits directly in hollyweird, and it has given him the ability to destroy societies with impunity or so he figured. His time is coming for it is written. He just wants to take as many as he can down with him.


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> No junior
> 
> Who pays for childcare if a woman is FORCED to bear an unwanted child?
> Are you going to PAY?
> 
> And BTW I had a miscarriage the first time I was pregnant
> Luckily I gave birth to two sons
> 
> IT’S A WOMAN’S CHOICE


Did anyone force that woman to spread her legs ?? Nope, but then as result of her freedom's she then decides to abort her wild animal like decision therefore with the support of, along with the aid and abettment of her friends, family, and government in doing so. 

So the bottom line is that she involves everyone in the evil deed of using abortion as a contraception without the consideration of what her and her mate has caused or is causing... Not good.

It's sort of likened to a mother finding out that her child was doing wrong out in society, but when the consequences of the child's action's come to bear, then the mother is like a grizzly bear getting up on it's hind legs ready to defend the child regardless of what the child has done. That's the kind of reckless society we are now living in, and is causing so much death and destruction today. Freedom isn't free, but the word is used like a curse word against anyone trying to regulate or curtail the rotten tendencies that might arise amongst a free people that decided to build a golden calf, and began worshipping that golden calf.


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> What an ignorant desperate question this is.... ROTFLMBO.... Uh stages of development don't make what's taking place any less human at any of the various stages it is going through.



My litmus test for abortion is a question of viability.

If the opinion of a woman's doctor is that the fetus is not viable outside the womb, then she should have the right to make a choice regarding her pregnancy. Once a fetus is viable outside the womb, I don't believe abortion should be on the table. Please understand, though, that those are my personal opinions, and not what I think government should do.



beagle9 said:


> Your desperation to justify killing an unborn baby at various stages is noted.



And what of all the babies you drown when you jerk off into the toilet?


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> Did anyone force that woman to spread her legs ?? Nope, but then as result of her freedom's she then decides blahblahblahblahblah...



It's funny.

So you're saying a woman can't get pregnant if she doesn't have intercourse?


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> It's funny.
> 
> So you're saying a woman can't get pregnant if she doesn't have intercourse?


No one is going to play your stupid games leftist... I've said what I wanted to say in order to benefit the smart people on the forum, and I've used you to do it... Now go pound sand with your idiocy.


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> My litmus test for abortion is a question of viability.
> 
> If the opinion of a woman's doctor is that the fetus is not viable outside the womb, then she should have the right to make a choice regarding her pregnancy. Once a fetus is viable outside the womb, I don't believe abortion should be on the table. Please understand, though, that those are my personal opinions, and not what I think government should do.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of all the babies you drown when you jerk off into the toilet?


LOL.. So now you are having perverse vision's take over... Wow.

Abortion is off the table once the fetus is outside of the womb ? I sure as heck think that anyone with an ounce of common decency would already know that, and most understand that an unborn human being "living" inside the womb (without a doctor having to tell them that), is a human life living in various stages within the womb that shouldn't be snuffed out because of irresponsible choices that now involves another human being that is seperate from the mother, even though dependent on the environment provided by that mother within that womb.


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> No one is going to play your stupid games leftist... I've said what I wanted to say in order to benefit the smart people on the forum, and I've used you to do it... Now go pound sand with your idiocy.



I'm hardly a leftist, idiot. I voted for Trump twice, have a wide array of firearms (closing in on 50 at the moment) and believe that "pride month" is bullshit.

I think you were trying to say that a woman can't get pregnant if she doesn't have intercourse. I was just trying to confirm that was what you intended to say...


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> LOL.. So now you are having perverse vision's take over... Wow.
> 
> Abortion is off the table once the fetus is outside of the womb ?



No, dumbfuck, that's not what I said.

If, in a doctor's opinion, the fetus would not survive outside the womb, then a woman should still have the choice to terminate or to continue the pregnancy.

I was holding out hope that you were capable of having a reasoned conversation about this, but those hopes are slowly being dashed...


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm hardly a leftist, idiot. I voted for Trump twice, have a wide array of firearms (closing in on 50 at the moment) and believe that "pride month" is bullshit.
> 
> I think you were trying to say that a woman can't get pregnant if she doesn't have intercourse. I was just trying to confirm that was what you intended to say...


Well I know that a woman can get pregnant by artificial insemination, but she's not looking to abort her baby that she wants in cases like that, so I didn't include that when I spoke.


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> No, dumbfuck, that's not what I said.
> 
> If, in a doctor's opinion, the fetus would not survive outside the womb, then a woman should still have the choice to terminate or to continue the pregnancy.
> 
> I was holding out hope that you were capable of having a reasoned conversation about this, but those hopes are slowly being dashed...


Well explain yourself better ... Good grief.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Flopper said:


> If you take a look at countries that totally ban abortion,....


Good thing US doesn't toally ban abortion, then - eh?


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Yet another ridiculous analogy born of desperation in order to justify the ending of pregnancies by any means necessary, otherwise by any means in which can then be imagined if the mother so chooses because it's her "hosting body" that's involved.  When in fact she and her sexual partner could have avoided the situation if they didn't act like animal's with no instincts of what will take place if have animal like sexual impulses instead of being more human about it all.
> 
> Worshiping the creature more than the creator is a huge problem in today's society. The roots of this situation is known, but no one is willing to roll it back because of the massive brainwashing that's gone on. The devil's seat I believe sits directly in hollyweird, and it has given him the ability to destroy societies with impunity or so he figured. His time is coming for it is written. He just wants to take as many as he can down with him.


The analogy is a comparison between places that outlaw abortion and those that don't. The ten states with highest level of education all allow abortion.  8 of 10 states with lowest level education are all states that ban abortion.  10 out 10 states with the most wealth allow abortions while 8 out of 10 of poorest states ban abortion. 7 out 10 states with lowest violent crime rate allow abortions and 8 out 10 states with highest crime rate ban abortions.  Bottom line is whether you look at nations or states in US places, places that ban abortion are just not very good places. to live.


----------



## Flopper

M14 Shooter said:


> Good thing US doesn't toally ban abortion, then - eh?


yes it is or we just might qualify as another shithole that bans abortion.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> The analogy is a comparison between places that outlaw abortion and those that don't. The ten states with highest level of education all allow abortion.  8 of 10 states with lowest level education are all states that ban abortion.  10 out 10 states with the most wealth allow abortions while 8 out of 10 of poorest states ban abortion. 7 out 10 states with lowest violent crime rate allow abortions and 8 out 10 states with highest crime rate ban abortions.  Bottom line is whether you look at nations or states in US places, places that ban abortion are just not very good places. to live.


Ok Einstein..... Have you ever read the Bible in which would tell you all about the evil's of today, and all about the differences in wisdom and knowledge old verses new, and what is actually taking place between all such things these days ?? It would sure help your confusion concerning knowledge and wisdom being found in today's time's verses old times through out history.


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> yes it is or we just might qualify as another shithole that bans abortion.


Abortion is making us a crap hole, and if not please tell us how million's of unborn babies being slaughtered is somehow a sign of intelligent life in our country ?


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Ok Einstein..... Have you ever read the Bible in which would tell you all about the evil's of today, and all about the differences in wisdom and knowledge old verses new, and what is actually taking place between all such things these days ?? It would sure help your confusion concerning knowledge and wisdom being found in today's time's verses old times through out history.


No, but I'm sure you will be happy to enlighten us although it is totally irrelevant.


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> Well explain yourself better ... Good grief.



For those who aren't mentally retarded there was no need...


----------



## M14 Shooter

Flopper said:


> yes it is or we just might qualify as another shithole that bans abortion.


And yet, 43 states had bans on abortion under Roe.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Bongsaway said:


> That's not what he said, you're a liar.



I was asking for confirmation, you idiot fuck.

Do _you _believe a woman can get pregnant without intercourse?


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> Ok Einstein..... Have you ever read the Bible in which would tell you all about the evil's of today, and all about the differences in wisdom and knowledge old verses new, and what is actually taking place between all such things these days ?? It would sure help your confusion concerning knowledge and wisdom being found in today's time's verses old times through out history.



Why would an intelligent individual turn to a work of fiction for guidance?


----------



## Calypso Jones

You VILL HAF NO ABHORTIONS and you vill be hoppy aBOWT it.


----------



## dudmuck

eagle1462010 said:


> No one made you get pregnant.  Abortion was not intended to be birth control.  Your mistake is not a good enough reason to kill the unborn.
> 
> That baby in your body if not killed will be a human being.  And you don't know when that life begins.  We have a right to question the rights TO LIFE under the constitution of America.
> 
> Your denial of it being life is Dismissed.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Bongsaway said:


> Are you twelve?
> 
> LOL, go get your mom or dad, I'll argue a real argument with them, right after they put you to bed for the night.



Your immature response tells me that you don't know.

That's sad.

And funny...


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> No, but I'm sure you will be happy to enlighten us although it is totally irrelevant.


Uhhh you can take some time out and educate yourself. It is very enlightening.


----------



## beagle9

Canon Shooter said:


> Your immature response tells me that you don't know.
> 
> That's sad.
> 
> And funny...


Yes a woman can be artificially inseminated in order to get pregnant.. Feel better now ? That'll be $3.00 for educational services please... Better yet take that $3.00 dollar's and get you some brain stimulation.... ROTFLMBO.

Wait, do you think that a man can get pregnant ? 

Let me get the popcorn 🍿 for this answer.


----------



## Canon Shooter

beagle9 said:


> Yes a woman can be artificially inseminated in order to get pregnant.. Feel better now ? That'll be $3.00 for educational services please... Better yet take that $3.00 dollar's and get you some brain stimulation.... ROTFLMBO.



Of course, it's probably safe to conclude that a woman who becomes pregnancy after invitro isn't going to be seeking an abortion...



beagle9 said:


> Wait, do you think that a man can get pregnant ?
> 
> Let me get the popcorn 🍿 for this answer.



That's the height of stupidity. You have to be stupid to even bring up such nonsense...


----------



## eagle1462010

dudmuck said:


>


And exactly why does he matter?


----------



## Delldude

San Souci said:


> Or perhaps they are all fruits.


Suddenly, becoming pregnant, may set off a public health emergency.


----------



## badger2

Withania abortifacient has already been mentioned in this thread. The link to SARS-CoV-2 is through Zheng-li Shi, Wuhan Institute of Virology, who reported on WSSV in 2006:

Jun 2022 China / WSSV / IPO5 Importin








						Invasion and Propagation of White Spot Syndrome Virus: Hijacking of the Cytoskeleton, Intracellular Transport Machinery, and Nuclear Import Transporters - PubMed
					

The pathogenesis of white spot syndrome virus (WSSV) is largely unclear. In this study, we found that actin nucleation and clathrin-mediated endocytosis were recruited for internalization of WSSV into crayfish hematopoietic tissue (Hpt) cells. This internalization was followed by intracellular...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



' cq Importin alpha/beta.'

Sep 2022 Withaferin A Importin








						Withaferin A, a polyfunctional pharmacophore that includes covalent engagement of IPO5, is an inhibitor of influenza A replication - PubMed
					

Withaferin A, a natural steroidal lactone found in the extracts of Withania somnifera, is used extensively in traditional medicine and part of an ancient remedy in ayurvedic medicine. Prior investigations into its mode of action have shown withaferin to be a polyfunctional pharmacophore with the...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Withaferin A is also a covalent inhibitor of IPO5, an importin that translocates cargos from the cytosol to the nucleus.'


----------



## BackAgain

badger2 said:


> Withania abortifacient has already been mentioned in this thread. The link to SARS-CoV-2 is through Zheng-li Shi, Wuhan Institute of Virology, who reported on WSSV in 2006:
> 
> Jun 2022 China / WSSV / IPO5 Importin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invasion and Propagation of White Spot Syndrome Virus: Hijacking of the Cytoskeleton, Intracellular Transport Machinery, and Nuclear Import Transporters - PubMed
> 
> 
> The pathogenesis of white spot syndrome virus (WSSV) is largely unclear. In this study, we found that actin nucleation and clathrin-mediated endocytosis were recruited for internalization of WSSV into crayfish hematopoietic tissue (Hpt) cells. This internalization was followed by intracellular...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' cq Importin alpha/beta.'
> 
> Sep 2022 Withaferin A Importin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Withaferin A, a polyfunctional pharmacophore that includes covalent engagement of IPO5, is an inhibitor of influenza A replication - PubMed
> 
> 
> Withaferin A, a natural steroidal lactone found in the extracts of Withania somnifera, is used extensively in traditional medicine and part of an ancient remedy in ayurvedic medicine. Prior investigations into its mode of action have shown withaferin to be a polyfunctional pharmacophore with the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Withaferin A is also a covalent inhibitor of IPO5, an importin that translocates cargos from the cytosol to the nucleus.'


That’s easy for you to say.


----------



## San Souci

Delldude said:


> Suddenly, becoming pregnant, may set off a public health emergency.


Of course. Anything TRADITIONAL ,the Marxist Dems want to kill. Including babies. Here is an idea. Why don't all the Pro Abortion bitch Feminazies get sterilized.? Then they won't have to worry and can whore around all they want.


----------



## badger2

Fau Chi's HIV virus links to Wuhan bat lady Shi's shrimp virus, as we have shown on Skye's thread (Health and Lifestyle forum). Has Rand yet asked Fau what the abortifacient will do to the HIV virus? Inquiring minds may want to know.


----------



## BackAgain

eagle1462010 said:


> And exactly why does he matter?


Good point. Short answer:  he doesn’t.


----------



## beagle9

San Souci said:


> Of course. Anything TRADITIONAL ,the Marxist Dems want to kill. Including babies. Here is an idea. Why don't all the Pro Abortion bitch Feminazies get sterilized.? Then they won't have to worry and can whore around all they want.


Yeah and they love government so much that they can stand in lines so the government can do it. Don't think anyone would oppose it.


----------



## MisterBeale

This is interesting, and kind of creepy.

I was looking for a thread on this, and apparently?  There isn't one.

Apparently, they have been holding hearings about the impact of Roe v. Wade being overturned, in the oversight Committee, in Energy and Commerce.  Apparently, the mass media, hasn't even bothered to cover any of this, AT ALL, but, it has been a curiosity for evangelical Christians, for a hilariously little reason. . .

Here is the four hour committee hearing if anyone is bored and wants to watch paint dry.









						Pallone Opening Remarks at Oversight Hearing on Impact of Overturning Roe v. Wade
					

Chairman Pallone's opening remarks on at an Oversight and Investigations Subcommittee hearing on the impact of overturning Roe v. Wade.




					energycommerce.house.gov
				




. .  but here is the little secret of why it is so funny/stupid.  The DNC invited a woman who likes to participate in orgies to be their star witness?    

For abortions?  Not a good look IMO.











						Dems' Latest Abortion Witness Appears to Be Both a Furry and a Witch
					

Abortion is not mentioned in the Constitution. If the Left truly wants a bill guaranteeing that right, they can pass a law. Conservatives must do the same with pro-life legislation.




					townhall.com
				












						Democrats' Star Witness in Abortion Hearing Is a Furry and an Instagram Witch
					

You may or may not know that the Democrats are pretty unhappy that Roe v. Wade has been overturned. There's been a lot of looks like this recently:        And t




					creativeminorityreport.com
				





Here is the truly bizarre thing. . . when I did a search for this woman's name?  There was a hit on this site, ONE hit, from 2012.  THAT?  IS creepy.






						Listing all politicians
					

Hey guys I tried to list the politicians! This is alphabetical by country - see if you can do better!  best,  james     Hamid Karzai Mohammad Qasim Fahim Karim Khalili  Zalmai Rasul Gen. Abdul Rahim Wardak Mohammad Hanif Atmar Dr. Omar Zakhilwal  Dr. Abdul Hadi Arghaniwal...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------

